# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع للشيخ محمد الشنقيطي

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (1)

تنبيه مهم
أولاً: هذا الشرح أصله شرح زاد  المستقنع في اختصار المقنع، والذي تمَّ بتوفيق الله، ومعونته في مسجد  التنعيم بمكة، وتمَّ تسجيله، ثم فرغت الأشرطة بعد ذلك في مذكرات لم تستوعب  جميع الشرح.
ثانياً: وبعد قراءة المذكرات تبين وجود الحاجة إلى تصحيحها نظراً إلى أن الشرح كان إلقاءاً، ولم يكن كتابة.
ثالثاً:  تمت إعادة صياغة الجمل، والعبارات بما يتناسب مع الشرح الكتابي، وعليه فإن  هذا التصحيح يختلف كثيراً عن الأصل المسجَّل، وقد أضيفت فيه بعض المسائل،  وحذفت مسائل أخرى كما أضيفت بعض الأدلة، والفوائد التي يقتضيها الحال.
رابعاً:  تعتبر هذه النسخة هي الوحيدة التي ينبغي إعتمادها، وجميع المذكرات السابقة  ملغاة، فيما تمَّ تصحيحه، وإخراجه من هذه النسخة، وسيتمّ ذلك تباعاً بإذن  الله عز وجل حتى يكمل الشرح.
خامساً: هذه هي المراجعة الأولى، وستتلوها المراجعة الثانية بعد الإنتهاء من تصحيح جميع الشرح بإذن الله تعالى.
سادساً: على الاخوة عدم توزيع المذكرات السابقة لهذه المذكرة، أو إعتماد ما فيها إذا خالف هذه النسخة، أو ما بعدها من النسخ المصححة.سابعاً: لا يفوتني أن أشكر الإخوة الذين قاموا بجهود عظيمة في تفريغ النسخة  السابقة، وتوزيعها على طلبة العلم، وكذلك الإخوة الذين ساهموا في إخراج  هذه النسخة سائلاً المولى أن يُعظِم أجرهم، وأن يتقبل منا، ومنهم.
وأسأل  الله العظيم أن يجعله علماً نافعاً، وعملاً صالحاً خالصاً لوجهه الكريم،  موجباً لرضوانه العظيم، إنه ولي ذلك، والقادر عليه، وصلى الله، وسلم، وبارك  على خير خلقه، وآله، وصحبه أجمعين.
الراجي عفو ربه ومغفرته
له ولوالديه وللمسلمين
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد بن حبيب الله
إبن أحمد مزيد الجكني الشنقيطي


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (2)
صـــــ3 إلى صــ9

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شرح مقدمة الكتاب
قال  المصنف رحمه الله: [الحَمْدُ لله حَمْداً لا يَنْفدُ أَفضَلَ ما ينْبغي  أَنْ يُحْمَد، وصلّى الله، وسَلّمَ على أفضلِ المُصْطَفين مُحمَّدٍ]:
الشرح:
بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله، وسلم، وبارك على  خير خلق الله أجمعين وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين، وأصحابه أجمعين، ومن سار  على نهجهم إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:
فهذه مقدمة المصنف -رحمه الله- لهذا الكتاب المبارك (أعني زاد المستقنع) إبتدأها رحمه الله بقوله: [الحمد لله].
وهذه البدآءة من عادة أهل العلم -رحمهم الله- فإذا أرادوا التصنيف، أو الخطابة، أو الكتابة، صدّروها بحمد الله -جلّ وعلا-.
ودليلهم في ذلك الكتاب، والسُّنة، والإجماع.
أما  دليل الكتاب: فإن الله -تبارك وتعالى- إستفتح كتابه المبين بقوله:  {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (1) فاستفتح أفضل الكتب، وأشرفها،  وأجلَّها على الاطلاق، وهو القرآن بقوله سبحانه وتعالى: {الحَمْدُ للهِ}.**(1) الفاتحة، آية: 1.
********************
وأما دليل السُّنة: فإن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- إستفتح  خطبه بقوله: (الحمدُ لله) وثبت ذلك عنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في مواعظه  المشهورة: كما في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في قصة بريرة رضي الله عنها حيث  قالت: " فحَمِد الله، وأثنى عليه، ثم قال ".
فقولها: " فحمد الله " أي: استفتح كلامه، وخطابه للناس بحمد الله.
وأجمع العلماء -رحمهم الله- على مشروعية إِستفتاح الكتب، ونحوها بحمد الله -جل وعلا-.
والمناسبة  في ذلك: أن الله -جل وعلا- هو المستحق للثّناء، وما كان العبد ليعلَم، أو  يتعلّم لولا أنّ الله علّمه، وما كان ليفهم لولا أن الله فهّمه.
فاستفتح بحمد الله الذي شرّفه، وكرّمه بالعلم كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: {عَلَّمَ الْإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ} (1).
وقالوا:  كما أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- إستفتح الخطبَ بالحمد،  فإنه يشرع استفتاح الكتب به؛ لأن الخطبة، والكتاب كلّ منهما هدفه واحد؛ وهو  الدعوة إلى الله، فكما أنّ الراد من خُطبِه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- توجيه  الناس، ودلالتهم على الخير، فكذلك المراد من كتابة الكتب، وتأليف المؤلفات  توجيه الناس، ودلالتهم على الخير، فلهذا كلّه شُرع استفتاح كتب العلم،**(1) العلق، آية: 5.
**********************
ورسائله، والخطب، والندوات، ونحوها مما فيه تعليم، وتوجيه بحمد الله؛ لما  فيه من تعظيم الله -جلّ وعلا-، ولما فيه من الاعتراف بالجميل، والثّناء على  الله العظيم الجليل.
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [الحَمْدُ لله]: الحمد في  اللغة: الثَّناء، وقد أطبق على ذلك الأئمة، والعلماء في تعريفه اللغوي،  ولذلك يقولون: حمدَ الشَّيءَ؛ إذا أثنى عليه.
والمراد بالحمد في إصطلاح العلماء: (الوصفُ بالجميلِ الاختياريّ على المنعم، بسبب كونه منعماً على الحامد، أو غيره).
فقولهم:  (الوصف بالجميل الاختياريّ): المراد به: أن تذكر الصِّفة الجميلة في  الإنسان، فإذا قلت مثلاً: محمد كريم، أو شجاع، أو فاضل فإنك تكون قد وصفته  بالجميل فأنت حامد له، ومُثْنٍ عليه، وقولهم: (على المنعم) أي الذي أعطى  النعمة، وهو الله تعالى وحده، والمخلوق بإذن الله تعالى، وبفضله.
فالصفات  الجميلة تكون لله تعالى، فكلُّ صفاته جميلة جليلة سبحانه، وتكون للمخلوق  بفضله سبحانه فإذا وصَفَ الله تعالى، وأثنى عليه بما هو أهله فقد حمده،  وإذا وصَفَ المخلوقَ بما فيه من الصفات الحميدة، وأثنى عليه بها فقد حمده.
وقولهم:  (بسبب كونه منعماً على الحامد، أو غيره) أي: أن الحمد لا يتوقف على وجود  إحسان، وإنعام من الشخص المحمود على الحامد، ومن هنا خالف الحمدُ الشكرَ  لأن الشكر ينشأ بسبب الاحسان، والنعمة، وصارالحمد أعمَّ، فأنت تحمد من إتّصف بالصفات الجميلة بغضِّ النظر عن كونه أحسن إليك، أو أحسن إلى غيرك.
فأصبح الفرق بين الحمد، والشكر:
أنّ الشُّكر أعمُّ بالوسيلة التي يُعبّر بها، وأخصُّ من جهة السبب الباعث عليه.
والحمد أعمُّ من جهة السبب الباعث عليه، وأخصّ من جهة الوسيلة التي يُعبّر بها عنه.
فالحمد إنما يكون باللسان فهو أخصّ بالوسيلة التي يعبر بها عنه، والشُّكر أعمُّ منه؛ لأن الشكر يقع باللسان، وبالجنان، وبالجوارح.
أما باللسان فمنه قوله تعالى: {وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ} (1) لأنّ الحديث عن النِّعمِ شكرٌ للمُنعِمِ.
كذلك  أيضاً يقع بالجنان: ومنه قوله تعالى: {وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ  اللَّهِ} (2) أي: إعتقدوا أنها من الله، فمِنْ شُكْرك لنعمة الله أن تعتقد  في قرارة قلبك أنّ الله أنعم بها عليك؛ وحده لا شريك له.
ويكون الشكر  بالجوارح، والأركان فتشكره سبحانه بالعمل في طاعته، ومرضاته، ومنه قوله  تعالى: {اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا} (3)، وتشكر المخلوق بالجوارح  أيضاً؛ حينما تردُّ جميله بخدمته، وعمل ما يُحِبُّ.
فهذه ثلاثة أنواع من الشُّكر: الشكر بالجنان، وباللِّسانِ، وبالجوارح.**(1) الضحى، آية: 11.
(2) النحل، آية: 53.
(3) سبأ، آية: 13.
***************************
فتشكر بلسانك؛ فتثنى على الإنسان الذي أسدى إليك النّعمة بعد الله، وتشكر  بجنانك، فتعتقد فضله، وتشكر بجوارحك، وأركانك بردّ الجميل إليه، أو فعل ما  يردّ إحسانه إليه، وقد جمعها الشاعر بقوله:
أفادَتْكُمُ النَّعْماءُ منّي ثَلاثةً ... يَدِي ولساني والضَّميرَ المُحَجَّبا
فقوله: (يدي) أي: أشكركم بيدي، فأعمل في خدمتكم.
وقوله: (ولساني) أي: أشكركم بلساني، فأتحدّث بفضلكم.
وقوله: (والضَّميرَ المُحَجّبا) أي: أشكركم بقلبي، فأعتقد فضلكم.
أما  بالنسبة للحمد فلا يكون إلا باللسان، ولكن من جهة السبب الحمد أعمّ من  الشكر، فتحمد الإنسان سواء أنعم عليك بعد الله، أو لم ينعم تقول: فلان  كريم، ولم يعطك شيئاً، ولكن رأيت فيه هذه الخصلة الطّيبة فأثنيتَ عليه،  وحمِدتَه، إذاً فالحمد لا يستلزم وجود فضلٍ للمحمود على الحامد؛ ولكن الشكر  إنما يكون بعد جميل، ونعمةٍ من المشكور، فلا تشكر إلا من أحسن، وأسدى إليك  المعروف.
إذاً فالفرق بينهما أنّ بينهما العُموم، والخُصوص.
قوله رحمه الله: [الحمدُ للهِ حمداً لا يَنْفدُ]: أي أحمد الله -تبارك وتعالى- حمداً لا ينتهي.
قوله  رحمه الله: [الحمد لله]: العلماء يقولون استفتح الله كتابه بالحمد لله؛  فاختار اسم الله، ولم يقل الحمد للكريم، أو للعظيم، مع أنه سبحانه عظيم،  وكريم بلا شكٍ، ولكن تخصيص الاسم الدّال على الذّات أبلغ في الحمد، والثناء  من ذكر الوصف؛ لأنك لو قلت الحمد للكريم؛ لأشعر أنك حمدتهمن أجل أنه كريم، ولكن لما قلت الحمد لله، أثبت له الحمد لذاته -سبحانه وتعالى- فكان أبلغ.
قوله  رحمه الله: [حَمْداً لا يَنْفدُ]: أي أحمده حمداً لا ينتهي، ولا ينقطع  فالله هو المستحق للحمد الذي لا ينفد؛ لأن نعمه لا تنقطع، ولا تنتهى على  العبد، وهو لا يستطيع عدّها فضلاً عن شكرها، والثناء على الله -عز وجل- بما  هو أهله.
قال رحمه الله: [أفضلَ ما يَنْبغي أنْ يُحمد]: قوله [أَفضلَ]:  على وزن أفعل، والعرب تأتي بهذه الصيغة، وهي صيغة أفعل التفضيل، لتدلّ على  أن شيئين، فأكثر إشتركا في شىء، وأن أحدهما أفضل من غيره فيه، والفضل في  اللغة أصله الزيادة أي: أن هذا الحمد مع كونه لا ينقطع، ولا ينتهي كذلك هو  بأفضل، وأحسن ما ينبغي أن يكون عليه حمده سبحانه.
قال رحمه الله: [وصلّى الله، وسلّم على أفضلِ الُمصْطَفِينَ مُحمَّدْ]: قوله رحمه الله: [وصلّى الله]: الصلاة تطلق في اللغة بمعانٍ:
منها: الصلاة بمعنى الدعاء، ومنه قول الشاعر:
تَقُولُ بِنْتِي وَقَدْ قَربْتُ مُرتحلاً ... يَاربِّ جَنِّب أَبِي الأَوصابَ وَالوَجَعَا
عَلَيكِ مَثْلُ الذِي صَلِّيتِ فَاغْتمِضِي ... عَيْنَاً فإن لجِنْبِ المَرْءِ مُضْطَجَعَا
يقول  الشاعر: إن إبنتي حينما هيأتُ رحلي للسفر قالت هذا الدعاء: (يا ربِّ جنِّب  أبي الأوصابَ والوجعا) أي: أنها دعت له بالسلامة، فقال ذلك الأب يجيبها:  (عليك مثلُ الذي صلّيتِ)، أي: عليك مثل الذي دعوتقول الحق تبارك وتعالى: {خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ  وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ}  (1) أي إذا أعطوا الزكاة لك يا رسولنا فصلِّ على من أعطاها لك، ولذلك قال  العلماء: يسن للإمام، أو نائبه الذي يلي أخذ الزكاة من الناس إذا أخذها  منهم أن يدعو لهم بالبركة، والخير في أموالهم فقوله: {وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ}  أي: اُدعُ لهم؛ فالصلاة استعملت هنا بمعنى الدعاء.
ومن معاني الصلاة الرحمة، وهي من الله لعبده، ومنه قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ} (2).
وصلاة الله على العبد رحمته، فالصلاة تطلق بمعنى الرحمة، ومنه قول الشاعر:
صَلى المَليْكُ عَلَى اْمرِئٍ وَدَّعتُهُ ... وَأَتم نِعْمَتَهُ عَلِيهِ وَزَادَهَا
أي: رحم الله ذلك العبد، أو ذلك الأخ الذي ودَّعتُه.
ومن  معاني الصلاة في لغة العرب: البركة، والزيادة، وفُسّر به قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام في صحيح البخاري، وغيره: [اللهمَّ صَلِّ على آل أبي أوفى]، قيل  معناه: بارك لهم.
فهذه ثلاثة معانٍ للصلاة الدعاء، والرحمة، والبركة.**(1) التوبة، آية: 103.
(2) الأحزاب، آية: 56.
**************************

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (3)
صـــــ10 إلى صــ16

وقوله [وصلّى الله]: المراد به الرحمة، أي: رحم الله.
قوله رحمه الله: [وسلم على أفضل المصطفين محمد]: قوله رحمه الله: [وسلم] السلام: إما مأخوذ من السلامة من الآفات.
وإما  أن يراد به التحية، قال بعض العلماء قول الإنسان: السلام عليكم؛ أي سلّمكم  الله من الآفات، والشرور، وهي التحية، والسلام من السلامة، وهو إسم من  أسماء الله جل وعلا قال تعالى: {الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ  الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ}.
وجمع المصنف بين الصلاة على النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-، والسلام عليه؛ لأنّ ذلك أكمل.
قال  بعض العلماء: (أدب الصلاة على النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  أن يُجْمَع فيها بين الصلاة، والسلام عليه، عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام) اهـ.
والدليل  على ذلك قوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا} فجمع له بين الصلاة، والسلام عليه أفضل الصلاة،  والتسليم.
قوله رحمه الله: [وعَلى آلهِ، وأصْحابِه] قوله: [وعلى آله]:  (الآل) تطلق بمعنيين: آل الرجل بمعنى قرابته؛ قالوا: لأن أصل آل أهل، وهو  قول سيبويه، وأن الهاء في أهل أبدلت همزة؛ فقيل آل.
وتطلق بمعنى الأنصار، والأعوان، والأتباع، وشيعة الإنسان تقول: آل فلان: بمعنى أتباعه.
وهذا  هو المراد بقول العلماء: (وعلى آله) أي: الذين آمنوا به، واتبعوه عليه  الصلاة، والسلام، وليس المراد به خصوص قرابته، وهذا هو الصحيح ونصَّ عليه  الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله-، وإختاره جمع من العلماء أن المراد بآلالنبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- الذين يُصلّى، ويسلم عليهم  تبعاً للنبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أتباعه في كل زمان،  ومكان.
قوله رحمه الله: [وأصحابه]: جمع صاحب، وهو من الصُحبة بمعنى  الملازمة، والرفقة، وفي الإصطلاح: (كل من رأى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قبل موته، وآمن به)، وخصّهم رحمه الله بالذكر لشرفهم،  وحقهم في الإسلام حيث آمنوا بالنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  وصدّقوه، وإتبعوه، وناصروه، رضي الله عنهم، وأرضاهم أجمعين.
وقوله:  [ومَنْ تَعَبّدَ]: من باب عطف الخاص على العام أي: أنه خصّ المتعبّدين أي:  الذين هم أكثر عبادة، وصلاحاً أي خصَّ أهل الالتزام، والطاعة الأكثر، وهذا  من باب التشريف، والتكريم.
وقوله: [تعبَّد]: تفعّلٌ من العبادة،  والتَّفعل زيادة في المبنى تدلّ على زيادة المعنى، والتعبّد: مأخوذ من  العبادة، والعبادة مأخوذة من قولهم: طريق مُعَبّدٌ أي: مذلّل؛ لأن أصل  العبودية: الذِّلة؛ فإن الإنسان إذا عبد ربه تذلّل له سبحانه.
أما حقيقة  العبادة في الاصطلاح فمن أجمع التعاريف لها ما اختاره بعض الأئمة رحمهم  الله: [أنها اسم جامع لكلِّ ما يُحبه الله، ويرضاهُ من الأقوال، والأفعال  الظاهرة، والباطنة] أي سواء: كانت متعلقة باعتقاد كالإيمان بالله، والخوف  منه، والرجاء فيما عنده، فهذه كلها عبادات من أعمال القلوب الباطنة، وكذلك  تطلق العبادة على الأقوال الظاهرة التي يحبها الله تعالى، مثل: التَّسبيح،  والتَّهليلِ، والتَّكبيرِ، والتَّحميدِ.وكذ
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (4)
صـــــ17 إلى صــ22

قوله رحمه الله: [في الفقه]  بيان للعلم الذي ينسب إليه هذا المختصر؛ لأن المختصرات منها ما هو في علم  العقيدة، ومنها ما هو في علم الفقه، ومنها ما هو في علم الأصول، أو اللغة،  أو غيرها، فلما قال في الفقه بيّن العلم المصنّف فيه، وهو العلم الذي يريد  إختصاره.
وقوله رحمه الله: (الفقه) الفقه لغة: الفهم، ومنه قوله تعالى حكاية عن نبيه موسى عليه السلام: {وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي} أي: يفهموا ما أقوله، ثم هذا الإستعمال للفقه بمعنى الفهم لغة فيه قولان: فقيل: إنّه الفهم عموماً، وقيل: إنّه الفهم للأمور الدقيقة التي تحتاج إلى إعمال فكر، وعناء، فلا يطلق على فهم الأمور الواضحة، وعلى هذا القول، فلا يصح أن تقول: فقهت أن الواحد نصف الإثنين؛ لأنه أمر واضح لا يحتاج إلى كبير عناء.
وعلى هذا يكون القول الأول: عاماً شاملاً لكل فهم، وعلى الثاني: يكون الفقه خاصاً بالفهم الذي يحتاج إلى إعمال فكر، وبذل جهد.
أما الفقه في الاصطلاح: فهو (العلم بالأحكام الشرعية، العملية، المكتسبة من أدلتها التفصيلية).فقولهم: (العلم بالأحكام الشرعية)، العلم ضد الجهل، وحقيقته:  إدراك الشيءِ على ما هو عليه، فإذا أدركت الشىء على حقيقته التي هو عليها؛  فقد علمته، أما لو أدركته ناقصاً عن حقيقته فإنك لم تعلمه.
و (الأحكام) جمع حكم، وهو في اللغة: المنع، والقضاء، والحكم: إثبات أمر لأمر، أو نفيه عنه، وله عدة تعاريف تختلف بحسب إختلاف أنواعه.
وقولهم: " إثبات أمر لأمر " مثاله: أن تقول زيد قائم أثبتَّ القيام لزيد هذا حكم حكمت عليه بالقيام، وقولهم: " أو نفيه عنه " أي تنفيه عنه فتقول مثلاً: زيد ليس بقائم؛ هذا حكم حكمت عليه بأنه ليس بقائم.والحكم الشرعي في اصطلاح علماء الأصول: هو (خطاب الله المتعلق بأفعال المكلفين على جهة الاقتضاء، أو التخيير، أو الوضع).وقولهم (الشّرعية) قيد يخرج الأحكام غير الشرعية كاللغوية، والعادية، والنطقية، وغيرها فهو يدل على أنها مختصة بالأحكام إذا كانت من الشرع فقط.وقولهم (العملية)  قيد يخرج بقيّة الأحكام الشرعية كالعقائدية؛ لأن العملية مختصة بالعبادات  والمعاملات، فلا يدخل فيها ما كان متعلقاً بالعقائد؛ لأنه يبحث في كتبه  المتخصصة فيه ككتب التوحيد والعقيدة.
وقولهم: (المكتسبة) أي: المستفادة التي حُصِّلت، واستفيدت.وقولهم: (من الأدلة الشرعية) بيان لأصل الحكم، والأدلة الشرعية هنا عامة شاملة للأدلة النقلية، وهي: دليل الكتاب، والسنة، والإجماع، والأدلة العقلية كالقياس، والنظر الصحيح.
قوله رحمه الله: [منْ مُقْنِع الإمامِ الموفّق أَبي مُحمّدٍ]: قوله: [من]: للتبعيض، أي: أنه جعل كتاب المقنع للإمام الموفق أبي محمد رحمه الله أصلاً لكتابه هذا، فاختصره منه.والمقنع:  كتاب للإمام الموفق أبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي-  رحمة الله عليه- المتوفى عام 620 هـ في يوم عيد الفطر هذا الإمام الجليل ألّف كتاباً إسمه: عمدة الفقه،  وهذا الكتاب صاغ فيه الفقه بأخصر عبارة، واعتبره الدرجة الأولى لطالب  الفقه، ثم ألّف بعده كتاباً إعتبره درجة ثانية فوقه، وهو المقنع، وتوسّع  فيه قليلاً عن العمدة.ثم وضع كتاباً ثالثاً وهو الكافي، وذكر فيه الخلاف مختصراً للخلاف في داخل مذهب الحنابلة، وهو فوق كتاب المقنع.ثم  وضع كتابه المغني ذكر فيه خلاف الروايات، واختلاف الفقهاء، فجمع بين  الخلاف داخل المذهب، وخارجه، وهو كتابه لمن أراد أن يتأهل لدرجة الاجتهاد،  فهذه درجات وضعها هذا الإمام الموفق -رحمة الله عليه- في دراسة الفقه، وهذه  عادة المتقدمين أنهم يضعون الفقه على مراتب، ولا يمكن لطالب العلم أن يضبط  علم الفقه، ويكون فقيهاً بمعنى الكلمة إلا إذا ضبطه بهذه الطريقة، وهي  التدرج في دراسته.فالكتاب الذي معنا  هو الدرجة الثانية، وهو كتاب المقنع، ويعتبر درجة ثانية بعد العمدة فليس من  الصواب أن الشخص يبدأ بالمغني أولاً، دون أن يتأهل بدراسة ما قبله حتى  يتسنى له ضبطه، وفهمه.فالإمام الحجاوي  -رحمة الله عليه- إختصر المقنع؛ فألغى منه مسائل، وأضاف مسائل، فسماه زاد  المستقنع، فالأصل في هذا الكتاب أنه كتاب المقنع، أُضيفت إليه مسائل،  وحُذفت منه أخرى.
قوله رحمه الله: [على قولٍ واحدٍ، وهُو الرَّاجِحُ في مذهبِ أحمدَ] قوله: [على قول واحد]: الفقهاء رحمة الله عليهم كانوا يكتبون الفقه على طريقتين:الأولى: طريقة المذهب.والثانية: وطريقة الخلاف بين المذاهب.
أما طريقة المذهب: فهي طريقة يُعتنى فيها ببيان المذهب على إحدى صورتين:الصورة الأولى: تكون ببيان خلاصة المذهب، دون تعرض لخلافه، وهذه طريقة المتون، وهذا هو منهج الكتاب الذي معنا.
والصورة الثانية: أن يذكر الخلاف في المذهب فيقول: في المذهب ثلاث روايات، أو أربع، وهكذا فإذا ذكر الخلاف في المذهب: فإما أن يذكره عن الإمام بالروايات، والأقوال، وإما أن يذكره عن أصحاب الإمام بالأوجه.إذاً  فكتب المذهب إما أن تعتني بحسم المذهب، بذكر الخلاصة؛ وإما أن تعتني ببيان  الخلاف داخل المذهب، فالمصنف رحمه الله بيّن خلاصة المذهب، واختياره في  كتابيه العمدة، والمقنع، وذكر الخلاف في الكافي، وذكره بإسهاب مقارناً بين  المذاهب في المغني.فإذا عرفنا أن هناك  خلافاً في المذهب، وخلافاً بين العلماء -رحمهم الله- خارج المذهب، فبيّن  رحمه الله أنه في هذا الكتاب المختصر لا يذكر الخلاف داخل المذهب، ولا  خارجه، وأنه سيذكر الخلاصة للمذهب فقط.
قوله رحمه الله: [ورُبّما حَذفتُ منه مسائلَ نادرةَ الوقوع]: قوله: [ربَّ]: للتقليل، وقد تستعمل بمعنى التكثير، ولكن الأصل فيها التقليل،والحذف: يكون بقصد الاختصار، وقد يحذف لعدم وجود الحاجة الماسة للمسائل المحذوفة، فلذلك قال رحمه الله:[ورُبّما حَذفتُ منه مسائلَ نادرةَ الوقوعِ]: النادر ضد الغالب، والنادر هو الأمر قليل الحدوث، والغالب عكسه؛ كثير الحدوث.قوله رحمه الله: [وزدتُ ما على مثله يُعْتَمد]: أي أنني سأزيد بدل هذه المسائل التي حذفتها مسائل تشتد الحاجة إليها لكثرة وقوعها، أو أهمية دراستها.وهذا الحذف، والزيادة من الإمام الحجّاوي رحمه الله، إختصاراً منه لمقنع الإمام الموفق أبي محمد رحمهما الله برحمته الواسعة.
قوله رحمه الله: [إذ الهِمَمْ قَدْ قَصُرت، والأسباب المثبطة عن نيل المراد قد كَثُرتْ] قوله: [إذ الهِمَمْ]:  جمع همة، وهي إحدى مراتب الأمر إذا وقع في نفس الإنسان، ولا يمكن أن يقع  الاهتمام بالأمر إلا بعد أن يحدّث نفسه به، فأولاً يكون الشيء في قلب  الإنسان حديثاً، ووسواساً يخطر بالإنسان، وتُحدِّثه به نفسه فإذا حَدّثتهُ  نفسه إهتم به، فإذا الهمُّ يكون بعد الخاطر، والهاجس، ويكون بمعنى تهيئ  النفس للعزم على الشيء، ثم بعد ذلك يكون عزمها عليه، فبيّن رحمه الله أن  الهمم في زمانه قد ضعفت حتى إحتيج إلى المختصرات، تخفيفاً في الطلب،  وتيسيراً للعلم، بعد أن كانت الهمّة في طلب العلم قويّة متعدية، لا تقف عند  حدٍ، فأصبحت قاصرة ضعيفة تحتاج إلى ما يناسبها.
قوله رحمه الله: [والأسباب المثبطة عن نيل المراد قد كثرت]: الأسباب: جمع سبب، وهو في الأصل ما يتوصل به إلى الشيء، كالحبل، ونحوه.
والتَّثْبِيطُ: هو التخذيل عن الشيء، والمراد: ما يقصده الإنسان ويطلبه.
والمعنى:  أن المصنف رحمه الله أراد أن يبين ضعف الحال في طلب العلم فبعد أن كانت  الهمم في الطّلب عالية، والأسباب المعينة عليه متوفرة تغيّر الحال، وإختلف،  فأصبح على عكس ذلك، مما إقتضى وضع ما يناسب حال الناس من مختصرات تقرّب  العلم، وتسهل الوصول إليه؛ مراعاة لضعف حال الناس في طلب العلم، ثم إن الإنسان يضعف عن الخير بأمرين:الأمر الأول: من نفسه.
والأمر الثاني: خارج عن نفسه.
فأشار إلى الأمر الأول بقوله: (إذِ الهِمَمْ قَدْ قَصُرتْ) وأشار إلى الثاني بقوله: (والأسبابُ المثبّطةُ عن نيلِ المرادِ قدْ كَثُرتْ).قوله رحمه الله: [ومع صِغرِ حَجْمهِ حَوى ما يُغنيِ عَنِ التطويل]: قوله: [حوى ما يغني عن التطويل] والغناء المراد به الكفاية هذا يغنيني أي: يكفيني، وقد تستعمل مادته بمعنى حسن الصوت، ومنه التغني وحمل عليه قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (مَنْ لم يَتَغَنّ بالقرآنِ فَليسَ منّا)، وقد تستعمل بمعنى الإقامة: ومنه قوله تعالى: {كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالْأَمْسِ} (1) أي: لم تقم بمكانها.**(1) يونس، آية: 24.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (5)
صـــــ23 إلى صــ26



والتطويل المراد به هنا كما ذكرنا الإسهاب، ومراده رحمه الله أن يبيّن أن إختصاره لم يكن مُخِلاً بالكتاب، بل كان مناسباً.ويرد هنا إشكال، وهو أن:  العلماء -رحمهم الله- في بعض الأحيان يذكرون عبارات فيها ثناء على كتبهم،  أو بيان لفضل هذه الكتب، والمؤلفات، وهذا يتضمن التزكية، والمدح للنفس، وقد  ثبت في الشرع النهي عن تزكية النفس أليس ثناؤه على كتابه من باب التزكية،  والمدح؟ هذا إشكال، ويحتاج إلى جواب؟والجواب: أن التزكية، والثناء على النفس لها حالتان:الحالة الأولى:  أن تتضمن الإدلاء على الله، والعُجْبَ بالنفس، والإغترار بها، والعياذ  بالله فهذا نسأل الله السلامة، والعافية هو المحرّم، ولا يجوز؛ كأن يُثني  الإنسان على نفسه بكثرة علم، وعبادة مغتراً، ومتعالياً، وقد عاتب الله -جل  وعلا- موسى -عليه السلام- لما ذكر علمه، وهو عالم، ولم يكن ذلك منه تفاخراً  كما ثبت في الصحيح، فكيف بمن فعل ذلك تفاخراً، وبيّن الله في كتابه أنّ  الذين عذبهم، وأهلكهم من شأنهم أنهم فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم، حتى حاق بهم  ما كانوا به يستهزؤن.الحالة الثانية: التَّزكية على سبيل معرفة الحق، والترغيب فيه، فمثلاً يقول:  تعلمت هذا العلم من العلماء، أو أفتيتك بهذه الفتوى من العلماء، أو هذا  الأمر الذي ذكرته لك من الكتاب، والسُّنة، فتثني على علمك حينما ترى  إستخفاف الناس به، أو تريد حملهم على العمل بالحقِّ، والسُّنة، فهذا  فَعَلَهُ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، كما قال أنس رضي الله عنه في الحديث  الصحيح
[ما تعدُّوننا إلا صبياناً، لقد كنت تحت ناقة النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يمسُّني لعابها أسمعه يقول: لبيك عمرةً، وحجةً] وقال أبو العباس سهل بن سعد الساعدي -رضي الله عنه- كما في صحيح البخاري: [ما بقي أحدٌ أعلمَ بمنْبرِ النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- منّي] فهذا نوع من الثناء على نفسه بالعلم حتى يُقدَّر قدرُه.
فأجاز العلماء أن يثني الإنسان على نفسه لمعرفة قدره؛ كما قال سبحانه حكاية عن نبيِّه يوسف عليه السلام: {قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ} (1)  فإذاً إذا كان الإنسان عنده حقٌّ وعلم فبيّن نعمة الله عليه من باب معرفة  قدره فإنه لا حرج عليه، فهذا من باب الترغيب في قبول الحق، والعمل به،  ونرجو ألا يكون من باب التزكية، والثّناء المذموم شرعاً.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله]: للعلماء فيها وجهان:الوجه الأول:  منهم من يقول لا حول: أي لا تَحوُّل من حالٍ إلى حالٍ، ولا قوة على ذلك  التحول ولا بلاغ إلا بالله، فأصل الحول من التغير، والتبدل، ولذلك يطلق على  السَّنة؛ لأن الغالب أن الإنسان إذا مرّتْ عليه سنة كاملة تحوّل حاله،  وتغيّر فيمرض، ويصح، ويغنى، ويفتقر، ويهلك ماله، ويزيد إلى غير ذلك من  العوارض، فالحول مدة ليست يسيرة.
وعلى هذا المعنى يكون قولهم لا حول أي: لا تحوّل من حال شر إلى حال خير إلا بالله العلي العظيم.**(1) يوسف، آية: 55.
********************
الوجه الثاني: لا حول في دفع ضُرٍّ،  ولا قوة في بلوغ خير إلا بالله، فالله -جل وعلا- منه الحول، والطول،  والقوة، ولذلك ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- أنه لما سمع المؤذنَ يقولُ: حيَّ على الصلاةِ، حيّ على الفلاح قال: [لا حَوْلَ، ولا قُوةَ إِلا بالله]  قال بعض العلماء: مناسبته أنه بَرِأَ من الحول، والقوة في إجابة داعي  الله؛ إلا بعد توفيق الله -جل وعلا- ومعونته، فقد يكون الإنسان راغباً في  حضور الصلاة، وأدائها، ولكن يُحالُ بينه، وبينها بسقمٍ، أو مرضٍ، وقد يحال  بينه، وبينها بتأخرٍ، أو تقاعسٍ فلا حول للإنسان، ولا قوة في بلوغ الخير  إلا بالله -جل وعلا-، وهكذا في دفع الشَّر، وهذه الكلمة كنز من كنوز الجنة  كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام.
قوله رحمه الله: [وهو حَسْبُنا]: وهو: أي الله، الحسب: الكفاية، حسبي: كفايتي، حسبنا: جاء بصيغة الجمع التي تشمله، وتشمل السامع، والقارئ، والمؤمنين المتوكلين عليه سبحانه، وهو حسبنا أي: كافينا.
قوله رحمه الله: [ونِعْمَ الوكيلُ]: ثناء على الله -جل وعلا-، والوكيل:  هو القائم على الشيء، المتوكل عنه، والله خالق كل شىء، وهو على كل شيء  وكيل، فهو القائم على كل نفس، وهو المتوكل بكل نفس -سبحانه وتعالى-، وبكل  شىء، فهو حسبنا في بلوغ هذا الأمر الذي رسمناه، والمنهج الذي ذكرناه.
قوله رحمه الله: [ونِعْمَ الوكيلُ]: أي نعم من يُتَوكّلُ عليه، أو يُوْكَل إليه الأمر.
وهذه المقدمة فيها فوائد: نجملها فيما يلي:أولاً: الثناء على الله -عز وجل-، واستفتاح الكتب بذلك، وفي حكمها الخطب، والمواعظ ونحوها.
ثانياً: الفصل بين مقدماتها، ومضامينها.
ثالثاً: أن تكون هذه المقدمة مشتملة على التعريف بالكتاب، وبيان منهج المؤلف فيه، وفي تقسيم مادته، وترتيبها.
هذه  فوائد يستفيد منها طالب العلم في البحث، وكتابة رسالة، أو موضوع، ثم  خَتْمُ ذلك بالثناء على الله -جل وعلا- وسؤاله المدد، والعون.
فلذلك ينبغى لطالب العلم أن يستفتح مقدمته بالثناء على الله -عز وجل-، ويختمها أيضاً بسؤال الله -عز وجل- المعونة، والتوفيق.
ونسأل  الله العظيم، رب العرش الكريم، أن يجزي هؤلاء الأئمة، وإخوانهم من علمائنا  خير ما جزى عالماً عن علمه، اللهم أسبغ عليهم واسع الرحمات، وإجعل لهم  جزيل المغفرات، وعلو الدرجات، وألحقنا بهم على أحسن ما تكون عليه الخاتمة،  والممات؛ إنك عل كل شيء قدير، وبالإجابة جدير، والله تعالى أعلم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (6)
صـــــ27 إلى صــ33


[كتاب الطهارة]

قال المصنف رحمه الله: [كتاب الطهارة]: الكلام عن هذه الجملة في موضعين:الموضع الأول: في بيان معنى قوله: كتاب الطهارة.
والموضع الثاني: في بيان مناسبة تقديم كتاب الطهارة، وجعله في إبتداء هذا الكتاب.قال المصنف رحمه الله: [كتاب الطهارة]: الكتاب مصدر مأخوذ من قولهم: كَتَبَ الشيءَ يَكْتُبه كتْباً، وكِتَابةً، وأصل الكَتْبِ في لغة العرب: الضَّمُ، والجمع، ومن ذلك قولهم: تَكتّبَ بنو فلان؛ إذا إجتمعوا.
قال العلماء: سمي الكتاب كتاباً لاجتماع حروفه، وإنضمام كلماته بعضها إلى بعض.
قوله: [الطَّهارة]: الطهارة في لغة العرب: النّظافة، والنّقاء من الدَّنس يقال: طَهُرَ الشيء بفتح الهاء، وضمِّها، يَطْهُر بالضم، طَهَارةً؛ إذا كان نقياً من الدنس نظيفاً.
وأما في اصطلاح العلماء رحمهم الله: فهناك عدة تعاريف منها ما أشار إليه المصنف رحمه الله بقوله: (ارتفاعُ الحدثِ، وما في معناهُ، وزوالُ الخَبثِ) وسيأتي بيان المراد بهذا التعريف في موضعه.
وعرّفها بعضهم بقوله: [صفة حكمية توجب لموصوفها جواز استباحة الصّلاةِ به، أو فيه، أو له].
فقولهم: [صفة حكمية]:  يدل على أن الطهارة من الأوصاف المعنوية، وهي الأوصاف غير المحسوسة، فإنها  ليست كالطول، والقصر أوصافاً محسوسة مشاهدة في الموصوف، فأنت إذا قلت فلان  متطهر فإن وصفك له بالطهارة ليس بشيء محسوس نراه عليه، بل هو متعلق  بالمعاني كالعلم، والشجاعة، ونحوها من الأوصاف الحكمية المعنوية.
وقولهم: [تُوجِبُ] بمعنى: تثبت.وقولهم: [لموصوفها] أي: للشخص الذي يُوصف بها.وقولهم: [جواز استباحة الصلاة]  أي: الحكم بحلِّ الصلاة، وعليه فإنها تفيد الحلّ لا الوجوب، ولا غيره فمن  تطهر حلّ له أن يصلي، ولم يلزمه ذلك، وثبوت هذا الوصف في حقه لا يستلزم منه  فعل الصلاة، ومن هنا عبّر بالجواز المقتضي لمطلق الإباحة، والإذن بالشيء،  دون لزومه على من إتصف به، ومثل الصلاة الطواف بالبيت، ونحوه مما تُشْترط  له الطهارة؛ كلمس المصحف.وقولهم: [به، أو فيه، أو له] إشارة إلى ثلاثة أمور لا بد من توفرها للحكم بصحة الصلاة، وهي طهارة: البدن، والثوب، والمكان.فالمصلي لا بد له من تحصيل الطهارة في هذه الثلاثة الأمور في بدنه، وهو المُعبَّر عنه بقولهم: [له] وفي مكانه، وهو المُعبَّر عنه بقولهم: [فيه]، وفي ثوبه وهو المُعبَّر عنه بقولهم: [به] وهذا جمع التعريف بين نوعي الطهارة، وهما: طهارة الحدث، والخبث، وقد أشار إلى طهارة الحدث بقوله: [جواز استباحة الصلاة] لأن هذا الجواز لا يكون إلا بعد تحصيل الطهارةمن الحدث، وأما طهارة الخبث فقد أشار إليها بقوله: [به، أو فيه، أو له] فجمع أنواع طهارة الخبث في المواضع الثلاثة: وهي الثوب، والبدن، والمكان.وهذا  التعريف لا يعارض التعريف الذي ذكره المصنف رحمه الله كما سيأتي، بل  معناهما واحد، وإن كانت ألفاظهما مختلفة، كما سيتضح عند شرحه، وبيانه بإذن  الله تعالى.
وبعد ذكر معنى الطهارة في اللغة، والاصطلاح فإنه يرد السؤال: لماذا بدأ المصنف رحمه الله كتابه الفقهي بالطهارة؟والجواب: أن الفقه منه ما هو متعلق بالعبادات: كالصلاة، والزكاة، والصوم، والحج؛ ومنه ما هو متعلق بمعاملة الناس بعضهم مع بعض: كالبيع، والنكاح، والجناية.فأجمع العلماء على تقديم العبادة على المعاملة فيقدمون أبواب الصلاة، والزكاة، والصوم، والحج على سائر أبواب المعاملات؛ والسبب في ذلك: أن العبادة هي الأصل، ولذلك قال النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [ليكُنْ  أولَ ما تدعُوهمْ إِليه شَهادةُ أنّ لا إله إلا اللهُ، فإنْ همْ أَطاعُوك  لذلك؛ فأَعلمْهم أن الله افترضَ عليهم خمسَ صلوات في كلِّ يومٍ، وليلةٍ]  فقدَّم الصلاة، وجعلها بعد الشهادتين، ولذلك درج العلماء من المحدثين،  والفقهاء على استفتاح كتب الحديث، والفقه بكتاب الصلاة من هذا الوجه، وقدّم  الطهارة على الصلاة؛ لأنها مقدمة عليها، وتسبقها كما أشار الله تعالى إلى ذلك بقوله سبحانه:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ} (1) فأمر كل من قام إلى الصلاة أن يتطهر قبل فعل الصلاة، وبناءً على ذلك قُدّم الكلام على الطهارة على الكلام عن الصلاة، وبعبارة علمية كما يقول العلماء: الطهارة وسيلة، والصلاة مقصد، والقاعدة: أن " الكلامَ على الوسائلِ مقدّمٌ على الكلامِ على المقاصدِ ".فتقرر بهذا أن يُبدأ ببيان أحكام الطهارة، ثم يثنَّى بعد ذلك ببيان أحكام الصلاة.وبيان أحكام الطهارة يستلزم بيان ما يتطهر به، والصِّفة التي تحصل بها الطهارة.وبيان ما يُتَطهر به مُقدّمٌ على بيان الصِّفة؛ لأنها (لا تحصل) إلا بعد وجوده.وما يُتَطهر به في الشرع: إما أن يكون أصلاً، وهو الماء، وإما أن يكون بدلاً عنه، وهو التراب في طهارة الحدث، وكل طاهرٍ مُنق في الإستجمار في طهارة الخبث.ولا  شك أن البداءة ستكون بالأصل، ثم يُثنّى ببيان بدله بعده، وعليه فقد إعتنى  الفقهاء رحمهم الله في كتاب الطهارة بالبداءة بأحكام المياه، وهذا هو الذي درج عليه المصنف رحمه الله بعد بيانه لتعريف الطهارة فقال رحمه الله: [وهي: إِرتفاع الحدثِ، وما في معناهُ، وزوالُ الخَبثِ].**(1) المائدة، آية: 6.
***************
قوله رحمه الله: [وهي إِرتفاع الحدث] الضمير عائد إلى الطهارة.وقوله: [إِرتفاع] مصدر إرتفع ليطابق المُفَسِّر للمُفَسَّر في اللزوم.
وقوله رحمه الله: [الحدث] مأخوذ من قولهم: حَدَثَ الشَّيءُ إذا جدَّ، وطرأ، ومنه الحديث، وهو الجديد.وأما في اصطلاح العلماء رحمهم الله: فإن الحدث: [صفةٌ حكمية تُوجبُ منعَ موصوفِها من استباحةِ الصلاةِ، ونحوها من العبادات التي تُشْترطُ لها الطّهارةُ]، ومن أهل العلم رحمهم الله من عرَّفه بقوله: [ما أوجب وضوءاً، أو غسلاً] فشمل كلا التعريفين الحدث بنوعيه: الأصغر، والأكبر.
وعلى هذا فالمراد بقول المصنف رحمه الله: (إرتفاع الحدث) زوال الوصف الحاصل بالحدث المقتضى للمنع مما تجب له الطهارة.وقوله رحمه الله: [وما في معناه] معطوف على ما قبله فيكون التقدير: (وإِرتفاع ما في معناه) والضمير في (معناه) عائد إلى إرتفاع الحدث، وقيل:  إلى الحدث، والذي في معنى الحدث غسل الميت، والنوم، والغسل المستحب،  وتجديد الوضوء، فهذه كلها ليست بأحداث حقيقية، وشرعت من أجلها الطهارة فهي  طهارة شرعية لا ترفع حدثاً حقيقياً وإنما ترفع ما هو في حكم الحدث من جهة  التعبّد، فالغسل من تغسيل الميت عند من يقول به، فإنه يرى أن من غسّل ميتاً  لزمه الغسل، وتغسيل الميت لم يوجب حدثاً، وإنما هو تعبّديٌ أمر الشرع به؛  فنزل منزلة الحدث، وكذلك النوم ليس بحدث حقيقي، ولكنه مظنّة الحدث؛ فنزل  منزلته، وأخذ حكمه؛ وهكذا بقية المذكورات.وقوله رحمه الله: [وزوال الخبث] زوال الشيء ذهابه، والخبث:  هو النجاسة، وزوالها يكون عن البدن، والثوب، والمكان، وبهذه الطهارة  يستبيح المصلي العبادة بطهارة بدنه من الحدث، وطهارته من الخبث في ثوبه،  وبدنه، ومكانه الذي يصلي فيه.
قوله رحمه الله: [المياه ثلاثة] المياه جمع ماء، وجمعها رحمه الله لتعدّدها، واختلاف أنواعها.
وقوله رحمه الله: [ثلاثة] وهي: الطهور، والطاهر، والنجس، وهذا هو مذهب جمهور العلماء رحمهم الله من المالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة في المشهور.وذهب الحنفية رحمهم الله إلى أن الماء قسمان: طاهر، ونجس، وأنه لا فرق بين الطهور، والطاهر.وما ذهب إليه الجمهور هو الراجح في نظري والعلم عند الله، وذلك لما يلي:أولاً: دليل الكتاب في قوله سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا}، ووجه الدلالة: أن الله وصف الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته بقوله: {طَهُورًا} أي: أنه طاهر في نفسه مُطهِّرٌ لغيره فأصبحت فيه صفة زائدة على صفة الطهارة الأصلية فيه، وهي كونه: مطهراً لغيره، وقد دلّ على ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ}  فلما وصف ماء السماء في هذه الآية بوصف زائد على وصف الماء الأصلي فيه من  كونه يُطَهِّر دلّ على صحة ما ذكره الجمهور من أن الطّهور فيه معنى زائد،  وهو كونه مطهراً لغيره ففارق الطاهر، والقرآن يفسّر بَعضُه بعضاً، فيكونمعنى قوله في الآية الأولى {طَهُورًا} ما ورد في الآية الثانية من قوله سبحانه: {ليُطَهِركُمْ بِهِ}، وهذا هو معنى قول بعض الفسرين إن قوله سبحانه: {طَهُورًا} فيه زيادة في المبنى إقتضت أن يكون طاهراً مطهراً كما يقوله الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله، ويكون تعريف الجمهور للطّهور بأنه: هو الطّاهر في نفسه المطهر لغيره مستنبطاً من هذا الدليل الشرعي.
ثانياً:  حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنّ رجلاً سأل النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا رسولَ اللهِ إنَّا نركبُ البَحْر ومعنا اليَسيرُ من  الماءِ إِنْ تَوضّأنا بهِ عَطِشْنا؛ أفنَتوضّأ بماءِ البَحْرِ؟ فقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [هو الطهُورُ مَاؤُه، الحِلُّ مَيْتتُه].
ووجه الدلالة من وجهين:الأول:  أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم سألوا عن ماء البحر، مع أنه ماء في ظاهره، فلم  يكتفوا بذلك، فدلّ على أنهم كانوا يعرفون أنه لا يُتوضّأ بكلِّ ماءٍ، وأنه  لا بد من ماء مخصوص، وهو الباقي على أصل خلقته الذي لم يتغير، والبحر ماؤه  طاهر متغيّر، فظنّوا أن هذا التغيّر مؤثر في طهوريته، ولم ينكر عليهم عليه  الصلاة والسلام سؤالهم على هذا الوجه الدّالِ على التفريق بين نوعي الماء  الطَّهورِ، والطَّاهرِ، وإنما بيّن لهم أن ماء البحر لا زال طهوراً وأَن  تغيُّرَهُ بالقرار لا يؤثر في طُهُورِيّته، وهو ما يستفاد من قوله في جوابهم: [هو الطَّهور].
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (7)
صـــــ34 إلى صــ39


الوجه الثاني: في قوله: [هو الطَّهُورُ]،  ولم يقل الطّاهر إشارة إلى الفرق بينهما حيث إختار صيغة فعول الدّال على  زيادة المعنى فيه على غيره ليبيّن أنه ليس كالطاهر كما قدمنا في دليل  الكتاب.
قوله رحمه الله: [طَهُورٌ: لا يرفعُ الحدثَ، ولا يُزيلُ النَّجِسَ الطارئَ غيَرُه]:  بدأ رحمه الله بالطَّهور؛ لأنه الأصل في الماء فهو الباقي على أصل خلقته،  وكلّ من الطاهر، والنَّجِس يحصل بتغير الطهور، فإن تغير الطهور بشيء طاهر  صار طاهراً، وعكسه النجس، فصار الطهور أصل المياه من جهة بقائه على أصل  خلقته، دون تغيّرٍ، ودل على ذلك قوله سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا} ومن أمثلته: ماء السماء، والبئر، والنهر، والعين، والسّيل، والبحر.
فأما ماء السماء: فإنه هو أصل الماء كما قدمنا، وقد نصّ الله تعالى على طَهُوريتِه، ثم هو إما أن يستقر في الأرض، وإما أن يجري على وجهها.
فأما المستقر في الأرض فإنه باقٍ على الأصل من طهوريته كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنَّاهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّا عَلَى ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ} فإن خرج بنفسه من جوف الأرض، كماء العيون؛ فهو طهور إعتباراً لأصله، وإن أخرجه الإنسان كماء البئر فهو طهور أيضاً، ولذلك قال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في ماء بئر بضاعة: [إِن الماء طَهورٌ، لا يُنَجِّسُهُ شَيءٌ]  فدلّ على ما قدمنا من البقاء على الأصل من طهورية ماء السماء إذا إستقر في  الأرض، سواء خرج بنفسه كماء العيون، أو أخرجه المكلف؛ كماء البئر.
______________________________  ______________________________  _________
بلون الأرض؛ لأنه تغيّر بما يشقُّ صَونُ الماء عنه، وذلك لا يسلبه الطّهورية.
وأما ماء البحر فقد نصّ عليه الصلاة والسلام في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه الصحيح أنه طهور بقوله: [هو الطهُورُ مَاؤُه]، وفيه خلاف ضعيف عن بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لا يؤثر، حيث نصّت السنة على طُهوريّته، ولعلّ من خالف لم يبلغه الحديث، وقد جمع المصنف رحمه الله وصف الطهور في أمرين:
الأول: منهما تعبّدي؛ أي أنه متعلق بالعبادة، وهو قوله: [لا يرفعُ الحدث، ولا يزيل النجسَ الطاريء غيرُه].
والثاني: طبعي؛ حيث وصفه بكونه باقياً على أصل الخلقة في قوله: [وهو الباقي على خلقته].
فقوله رحمه الله: [لا يرفع الحدث] تقدم أن الحدث كل ما أوجب وضوءاً، أو غسلاً، فشمل نوعين: الأكبر: كالجنابة، والحيض، والنفاس، والأصغركالبول، والغائط، والريح فهذه كلها أحداث، وإزالتها تكون باستعمال الماء الطّهور على الوجه المعتبر شرعاً.
فلا تحصل طهارة الوضوء، ولا الغسل إلا بالماء الطهور، وهذا معنى كونه لا يرفع الحدث، وهكذا الحال في طهارة الخبث التي أشار إليها بقوله رحمه الله: [ولا يُزيلُ النَّجِسَ الطاريءَ غَيرُه]  فإزالة النجاسة من البدن، والثوب، والمكان لا تحصل بغير الطهور من المياه،  ولا بغيره من المائعات، لما قدّمنا من دلالة النصوص الشرعية.
وقوله رحمه الله: [النَّجِسَ الطّاريء] التفريق بين النجاسة العينية، وغيرها فالنجاسة العينية لا تقبل التّطهير بحال، وذلك مثل:  نجاسة الميتة، والخنزير؛ فهي نجاسة ذاتٍ، وعينٍ، فلو غُسلت الدّهر كله لم  تَطْهُر، فهذا النوع يوصف بكونه نجساً، وأما غيره مما تطرأ عليه النجاسة؛  فيكون أصله طاهراً كالثوب، والفراش، ونحوه، ويوصف بكونه متنجساً لأن الأصل  طهارته، والنجاسة طارئة عليه، يمكن إزالتها، فهذا هو الأصل، أنه يفرّق بين  النّجس، والمُتنجِّس، وقد يُتسامح فيعبّر بالنّجس عن المُتنجِّسِ، وبهذه  العبارة بيّن المصنف رحمه الله أن الذي يقبل التطهير هو المُتنجّسُ، وهو  الذي طرأت عليه النّجاسة دون النّجس العيني الذي لا يمكن تطهيره بحالٍ، كما  قدمنا.
قوله رحمه الله: [فإن تغيّر بغيرِ مُمازِجٍ]  بعد أن بيّن رحمه الله الأصل في الطهور شرع في بيان أحكام تغيّره،  وإنتقاله عن ذلك الأصل، وهذا يستلزم بيان المسائل المتعلقة بما يُلقى في  الماء، سواء غيّره، أو لم يغيِّره.
فبدأ رحمه الله بالأخفِّ، وهو الذي لا يسلب الطهورية، ولكنه يوجب الحكم بكراهة إستعمال الماء، وهو الذي لا يمازج الماء كالدُّهن، ونحوه فقال رحمه الله:[فإن تغيّر بغيرِ مُمازِجٍ]:  أشار بهذه العبارة إلى أن التغير نوعان: إما أن يكون بممازج للماء، أو  يكون بغير ممازج، وهذا يستلزم معرفة حقيقة الممازجة أولاً؛ ليمكن التفريق  بين الحالتين.فأما الممازجة فحقيقتها إختلاط الشيئين ببعضهما؛ حتى لا يمكن أن يفرق بينهما، بحيث يصيرا كالشيء الواحد، 
ومن أمثلته في الطاهرات: أن يُلقَى الحبرُ في الماء الطهور، فإنه بمجرد طرحه فيه يمتزج بالماء حتى يصيرا كالشيء الواحد لوناً، وطعماً،
 ومثاله في النجاسات: البول فإنه إذا ألقى في الطَّهور إمتزج معه، وخالطه فتجد رائحة البول، وطعمه، ولونه في الماء ظاهرةً.فهذا النوع من الممازجهَ لا إشكال فيه، وهو ينقل الماء الطهور إما إلى طاهر، وإما إلى نجس؛ أي بحسب ما ألقي فيه،
 ومن هنا قيل: [الماءُ إِن تَغيّر أخذَ حكمَ ما غَيّره].
ومثل  هذا لا يُبْحث في الطّهور لأنه موجب للحكم بتغيّره، إلا ما كان من المسائل  مستثنى مثل الحالات التي توجب المشقة، والتي سينبه عليها رحمه الله بعدُ،  والذي يبحث هنا هو ما حُكِمَ ببقائه على أصل الطّهورية، وهو ما لم يتغيّر،  ومن هنا إختار المصنف رحمه الله صوراً من التغيّر لا يُحكمُ فيها بانتقال  الماء من الطّهورية، إلا أنه محكوم بكراهية إستعمال الماء فيها، وهي وسط  بين الباقي على أصل الطهورية، وبين المتغيّر حقيقة، ومثل هذه الحالةمذهب بعض علماء الأصول أنها تأخذ حكم المكروه؛ فالحكم بكراهته من جهة  توسّطه بين الطهور الباقي على الأصل، والمتغيّر الخارج عن الأصل؛ سواء كان  تغيّره بطاهر، أو نجس، وهذا أصل عند طائفة من علماء الأصول؛ وبُني عليه  الحكم الفقهي عند من يختار هذا القول، وله نظائر كثيرة،
 ومنها: مسألة مساواة الإزار للكعبين فهي وسط بين الحلال، والحرام فكرهت عند من يقول بكراهتها.
قال رحمه الله: [فإنْ تغَيّر بغيرِ مُمازج؛ كَقِطع كَافُورٍ]  أي: إذا وضع في الماء الطهور قطع الكافور، فغيّرته فإن هذا التغيّر حصل  بغير ممازج؛ لأن قطع الكافور الجامدة لا تتحلّل في الماء كالممازج،  والكافور هو الطيب المعروف، 
وفي حكمه ما كان مثله: كعود القماري، والقطران، والزّفت، ونحوها.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو دُهْنٍ]  الدُّهن بجميع أنواعه لا يتحلل في الماء كالسَّمْنِ، والزيوت فإذا وقعت في  الماء صارت فوقه، ولم تمتزج به، ومن هنا أخذت حكم التغيّر بغير ممازجة؛  وضعف تأثيرها، فلم يوجب تغييرها سلب الماء وصف الطهورية، وهذا ما عبّر عنه  بالتغيّر بالمجاورة.
[أو مِلحٍ مائيٍ]:  الملح: إما أن يكون جبلياً، أو يكون مائياً؛ لأنه يُستخلص منهما فإذا كان  الملح مائياً ووضع في ماء طهور لم يسلبه الطهورية؛ لأن أصله من الماء،  وحينئذ لا يضره؛ لأنه يكون كالثلج، والبرد إذا أذيبا في الماء الطّهور،  وأما إذا كان الملح أصله من غير الماء، وهو الملح المستخلصمن الأراضي السبخة، ونحوها فإنه يسلب الماء الطهورية إن وضع فيه، لأنه يغير الطعم بطاهر، وهو مفهوم عبارة المصنف رحمه الله.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو سُخّنَ بنجسٍ] بيّن رحمه الله أن الماء إذا سُخِّن بنجسٍ فهو طهور؛ لكنه يكره إستعماله، 
والسبب في ذلك: أنه لم يتغيّر بشيء ممازج، وإنما تغيّر بمجاورة، فنجاسته ليست بمؤثرة كالممازج.
وهذا مبني على أنه إذا سخن بالنجس لم يسلم غالباً من صعود أجزاء لطيفة من النجاسة إليه كما يقولون،
 وعن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله رواية:  أنه لا يكره، ومن أصحاب الإمام أحمد رحمه الله مَنْ قصر حكم الكراهة على  حاله ساخناً، فإذا برد لم يُكْره، وقد ذكر الإمام المرداوي رحمه الله  الخلاف في هذه المسألة، وأن للأصحاب فيه أربع عشرة طريقاً، 
وقال: إن أصحها فيها روايتان مطلقاً، ومحل الكراهة إذا لم يوجد غيره،
 وهذا ما عبّر عنه بعض العلماء رحمهم الله بقوله: (إِنْ لمْ يَحْتَجْ إِليْهِ).وفي حكم المُسخّنِ بالنّجسِ المُسَخّنُ بالمغصوب.
قوله: [كُرِهَ] أي: صار مكروهاً، والمكروه في اللغة ضدّ المحبوبِ،
 وأما في اصطلاح علماء الأصول فهو: (الذي يُثابُ تارِكُهُ، ولا يعاقبُ فاعِلُهُ).
وعليه فالتعبير بكون الماء مكروهاً في هذه الصور السابقة يدل على أنه باقٍ على الأصل أعني:  كون الماء طهوراً، وأن الأفضل أن يستعمل غيره في الطهارة، فلو استعمله صحت  طهارته، ومن أهل العلم رحمهم الله من جعل الكراهة في حال وجود غيره، فإذا  لم يجد غيره لم يكن مكروهاً عندهم كما قدمنا.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (8)
صـــــ40 إلى صــ46


والصحيح أن هذه الكراهة مبنيّة على ما قدمنا من أنه متردد بين ما هو باقٍ على الأصل، وبين ما هو منتقل عن الأصل، 
أي أنه في مقام وسطٍ:  بين الطهور الباقي على أصله، وبين ما انتقل عن الأصل فهو متغيّر بشيء  يسير، لم يتمحض خلوصاً كالأصل، ولم يتمحض تغيّراً كالمنتقل عن الأصل ومن  هنا أعطى حُكماً يناسبه، وهو الكراهة، وهذا الأصل مشى عليه طائفة من علماء  الأصول رحمهم الله كما قدمنا وهو معتبر حتى عند فقهاء الحنابلة رحمة الله  على الجميع.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإِنْ تغيّر بِمُكْثِهِ] شرع رحمه الله بهذه العبارة في بيان النوع الثاني من الطهور المتغيّر وهو الذي لا يكره إستعماله، مع كونه متغيّراً كما قدمنا.
وذكر له صوراً منها: (أن يتغيّر بمكثه) وهو الماء الآسن، فتغيّره منه نفسه، وليس بشيء من خارج عنه، فلم يضرّ.
ومن أمثلته: ما يقع في المستنقعات، والبرك إذا طال بقاء الماء فيها، 
واستدلوا بما ثبت في صحيح البخاري عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: [أنه توضَّأَ مِنْ بِئرٍ كان ماؤُه نُقَاعةَ الحِنا]  وليس هناك فرق بين أن يكون التغيّر بسبب طول المكث في الأرض كالمستنقعات،  والبرك، أو يكون بسبب طول المكث في الآنية مثل القرب، وأواني النحاس، وفي  زماننا إذا طال مكث الماء في خزانات المياه، أو المواصير فلا يؤثر، وجعله  العلماء رحمهم الله تغيّراً يشق الاحتراز منه أشبه التغيّر بمنبعه.
قوله رحمه الله: [مِنْ نَابِتٍ فيهِ، ووَرَقِ شَجَرٍ]  هذا كثير في البادية يكون على البئر شجرة مثل شجرة اللوز، وهذه الشجرة  تسقط أوراقها فتسقط في البئر، ثم تصبح رائحة ماء البئر كرائحة اللوز، فإذا  تغيّر الماء على هذا الوجه الذي يشق صون البئر عنه لم يؤثر، وهو أيضاً كثير  في المستنقعات، والبرك التي توجد داخل الغابات، والبساتين، فكثيراً ما  تجدها مغطاة بأوراق الأشجار خاصة في فصل الخريف، وتجد طعم الماء متغيّراً  بطعم ذلك الورق، ولكنه تغيّر يشقُّ صونُ الماء عنه؛ فلم يضر.وفي حكم هذه الحالة مياه السيول، والأمطار فإنها تجرف التراب، ويتغير لونها، وطعمها بما يشق صونها عنه.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو بمجَاورةِ مَيْتَةٍ]: قوله [أو بمجاورة] المراد به الملاصقة، لأن مجاورة الميتة للماء الطهور لا تضر إذا لم تكن ملتصقة، وتضرُّ إذاكانت ملتصقة به، ثم فصّل بعض العلماء رحمهم الله في حال إلتصاقها؛ فحكم بضَرَرِهِ إذا تغيّر اللّون، والطّعم.
واختلف في الرائحة:فقال بعضهم: تؤثر.
وبعضهم قال: لا تؤثر، وقد أشار بعض العلماء إلى هذه المسألة بقوله:ليسَ المجاورُ إذَاْ لمْ يلتصقْ ... يَضرُّ مطلقاً وضرَّ إن لَصقْفي اللّونِ والطعمِ بالاتفاقِ ... كالرِّيحِ في مُعْتَمدِ الشِّقاق 
فقوله: (ليس المجاور إذا لم يلتصق)  يعني أن النجاسة لا تضرّ مطلقاً إذا لم تكن ملتصقة بالماء الطهور، سواء  كانت بعيدة عن الماء، أو قريبة منه ما دام أنها لم تلاصقه لا تؤثر.وقوله (وضرَّ إنْ لصِقْ) أي: أنه إذا كان ملتصقاً بالطهور؛ فإنه يضر.
وقوله (في اللَّون، والطعم)  يعني: إذا تغير لون الماء الموجود في المستنقع، وطعمه فإنه يسلبه الطهورية  بالإتفاق، وأما إذا تغيّر في الرائحة؛ فإنه يسلبه الطهورية على أرجح قولي  العلماء في المسألة.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو سُخِّنَ بِالشَّمْسِ]  أي: وضع الإناء في الشمس؛ فصار ساخناً؛ فإنه لا يسلبه الطهورية، ويجوز  استعماله في الطهارة، وفيه أثر ضعيف، وكرهه بعض العلماء رحمهم الله بناء  على قول بعض الأطباء إنه يورث البرص، وإذا ثبت فيه ضرر لم يجز استعماله  دفعاً لذلك الضرر، وأماإذا لم يثبت فإن الأصل طهوريته، وسلامته، وقد نصّ الامام أحمد رحمه الله على جواز الطهارة به.
وقوله رحمه الله: [أَوْ بِطَاهرٍ] أي: سُخِّن بطاهر كالحطب، والفحم، والغاز في زماننا، فيجوز استعماله بلا كراهة، مثلما جاز إستعمال المياه الحارة في العيون الحارة.وعليه  فالسخانات في زماننا يجوز استعمال مائها بلا كراهة، إلا أن هنا مسألة  ينبغي التنبيه عليها، وهي أن الماء شديد الحرارة، أو شديد البرودة قد  يتساهل البعض عند إستعماله في إدارته على الأعضاء وغسلها على الوجه  المعتبر، فحينئذ ينبغي عند استعماله أن لا يتساهل مستعمله في القيام  بالطهارة على وجهها المعتبر.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإِنْ استُعملَ في طهارة مسْتَحبّةٍ]  الطهارة إما واجبة، أو مستحبة، فالواجبة هي الأصلية، وهي التي تكون لرفع  الحدث الأصغر، أو الأكبر، فإذا توضأ في الحدث الأصغر، أو اغتسل من الحدث  الأكبر فإن الماء المستعمل في الطهارتين ماء مستعمل في طهارة واجبة، وأما  إذا كان وضوؤه وغسله غير واجبين كتجديد الوضوء، والغسل للجمعة على القول  بعدم وجوبه، أو الغسل للعيدين فإنه مستعمل في طهارة غير واجبة، ويلتحق به  ماء مستعمل في الغسلة الثانية، والثالثة في الوضوء لأنها ليست بواجبة،  والأولى هي الواجبة؛ لأن الأمر في آية الوضوء لا يقتضى التكرار، كما هو  مقرر في الأصول.
فالمصنف رحمه الله بيّن أن الماء المستعمل في الطهارة المستحبة مكروه، وهذا يستلزم الحكم بكون الماء لا زال طهوراً.والحكم  بالكراهة مبني على ما قدمناه من الأصل عند العلماء رحمهم الله من تردد  الأمر بين المأذون والمحظور، فأعطي حكم الكراهة ترغيباً في الترك عند وجود  غيره، لا تحريماً للحلال.والأصل عندهم  في هذا أنه مبني على طريق الورع كما نبّه عليه الإمام البهوتي رحمه الله،  وغيره، فصار من جنس المشتبه، ودلّ حديث النعمان رضي الله عنه على الترغيب  في تركه، وهذا كله ليس من تحريم الحلال في شيء، كما لا يخفى.
ومفهوم قوله رحمه الله: [في طَهارةٍ مُستحبّةٍ] أنه إذا استعمل في طهارة واجبة سلبه الطهورية كما سيأتي بيانه، وهذا على المذهب.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإذا بلغَ الماءُ قلّتين، وهو الكثير] القلتان: مثنى قُلّة، والقُلّة ما يُقَلُّ بمعنى يُحْمَل،
 ومنه توله تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا}، (1)  أي إحتملته الريح، وسميت القُلّة قلّةً لأنها تحمل باليد، وهي الجرة مثلَ  الأزيار، والشِرَابْ الموجودة الآن، ولا زال إلى الآن بعض أهل البادية  يحملونها ويستقون بها يضعون فيها الماء من الآبار، ويجلبونه إلى منازلهم،  فسئل النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- عن الماء، 
وما ينوبه من السباع فقال: [إذا بلغَ الماءُ قلّتينِ لم يحملِ الخَبَث] بمعنى أنه لو وقعت فيه نجاسة لم تغيّر لونه، أو طعمه، أو**(1) الأعراف، آية: 57.
***************
رائحته فإنه طهور هذه المسألة مسألة القلتين لأن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جعل الضابط فيها بالقلتين، وهي من مشهورات مسائل  الطهارة، والحديث المتقدم هو الأصل فيها، وحاصل كلام المصنف رحمه الله أنه  يقول بمفهوم هذا الحديث الدّال على إعتبار القلتين حداً بين القليل،  والكثير من الماء، وهذا هو مذهب الشافعية، والحنابلة في المشهور رحمهم  الله.وذهب الحنفية، والمالكية،  والظاهرية إلى عدم إعتبار القلتين؛ وإن كانوا قد اختلفوا في التفصيل، فهم  متفقون على أن القلتين ليستا حداً يضبط به، ثم إنفرد الحنفية رحمهم الله  بضابط حركة الماء، والباقون على أن العبرة بالتغيّر، وهو الرواية الثانية  عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.وإختارها  شيخ الإسلام، وتلميذه الإمام إبن القيم رحمة الله على الجميع، وقد بيّنت  الأدلة، ووجه دلالتها ومناقشة العلماء لها، والترجيح في شرح البلوغ.
وبيان محل الخلاف بينهم في هذه المسألة:  أن الماء إذا وقعت فيه نجاسة إما أن يتغيّر، أو لا يتغيّر؛ فإن تغيّر  بالنجاسة فبالإجماع أنه متنجس سواء بلغ القُلّتين، أو كان دونها.وأما  إذا لم يتغيّر فإما أن يكون الماء بلغ قُلّتين فأكثر، وإما أن يكون  دونهما، فإن كان بلغ القلتين فإنهم متفقون على عدم تأثره، وأنه طهور باقٍ  على أصله؛ لأنه لم يتغيّر؛ إلا أن الحنفية إستثنوا حال حركته بالضابط  المعروف في مذهبهم، وأما إذا كان دون القلتين فهو محل الخلاف، فمن قال  باعتبار القلتين حكم بكونه نجساً بمجرد ملاقاته للنجاسة؛ سواء كانت قليلة،  أوكثيرة، وهذا هو الذي مشى عليه المصنف رحمه الله، وهو المذهب عند الحنابلة، والشافعية رحمهم الله.والذي يترجح في نظري، 
والعلم عند الله: هو ما ذهب إليه القائلون بأن العبرة بالتغيّر، 
وذلك لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إِنَّ الماءَ طَهورٌ؛ لا يُنجِّسُه شيء]  فدلّ على أن الأصل طهوريته، ولا يحكم بالإنتقال عنها إلا بدلالة صحيحة  معتبرة، وهي التغيّر لأوصافه، وأما حديث القلتين ففيه منطوق، ومفهوم،  فمنطوقه لا إشكال فيه، 
ومفهومه معارض بمنطوق حديث بضاعة المتقدم: [إِن الماءَ طَهورٌ؛ لا يُنجِّسُه شَيءٌ] لأنه دال على أن الماء محكوم ببقائه على أصل الطهورية ما دام أنه لم يتغير فيقدم هذا المنطوق؛ لأن القاعدة أنه (إذا تعارض المنطوق، والمفهوم؛ قُدّم المنطوقُ على المفهومِ).
وبهذا  كله يترجح أن العبرة بحصول التغيّر في الماء، فلا يلتفت عند وقوع النجاسة  فيه إلى كثرة، ولا إلى قلة، ولا إلى حركة، ولا إلى غيرها وإنما يُلتفت إلى  تأثير النجاسة فيه بتغييرها لأحد أوصافه على الوجه المعتبر والله أعلم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (9)
صـــــ47 إلى صــ53


**
قوله رحمه الله: [فخالطته نجاسة غيرُ بولِ آدمي، أو عذرتِه المائعةِ فلم تغيره]  فرّق رحمه الله بين المائع من النجاسات الذي يمازج، ويتحلل، وبين الجامد  الذي لا يتحلل، وهذا أخذه الحنابلة رحمهم الله من دليل السنة، فاستنبطه  الإمام أحمد رحمه الله من حديث النّهي عن البول في الماء الراكد، 
ووجهه: أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خصّ البولَ، دون الغائط، ونظرنافوجدنا الفرق بينهما أن الأول يمتزج بالماء؛ بخلاف الثاني، ثم إستثنى  الحنابلة رحمهم الله العذرة المائعة، وألحقوها بالبول لوجود المعنى فيها،  فهذا هو وجه التفريق، وهو مبني على سنة صحيحة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولا يَرفَعُ حَدثَ رجلٍ طهور يسير خَلَتْ بهِ إمرأة لطهارةٍ كاملةٍ عن حَدَثٍ] معناه أن الماء الطهور إذا إنفردت به المرأة بشرطه سلبه ذلك الطهورية، والدليل على هذه المسألة حديث أبي داود، 
وأحمد في مسنده عن الحكم بن عمرو رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [نهى أنْ يَتوضأَ الرجلُ بفضلِ طَهورِ المرأةِ]، وقد بيّن رحمه الله أن هذا الحكم مُقيّد بحالةٍ خاصة، 
وهي:  أن يكون يسيراً، وأن تخلو به المرأة، وأن ترفع به حدثاً كاملاً، فخرج  بقوله اليسير الكثير، والفرق بينهما بالقلتين على المذهب، وخرج بوصف " الخلو " أن لا تخلو به، 
وبقوله: [إمرأة] الرجلَ ففضلة طُهُوره لا تأخذ الحكم بالمنع، 
وخرج بقوله: [لطهارة كاملة] غير الطهارة، مثل أن تخلو بالماء لغسل كفيها، وكذلك يخرج به لو خلت لبعض الطهارة، 
دون بعضها مثل: أن تخلو للوضوء فتغسل وجهها، ثم تنقطع خلوتها بدخول زوجها، ونحو ذلك من الصور،
 وخرج بوصف الحدثِ الخبث مثل: أن تغسل به نجاسة في بدن، أو ثوب، أو مكان ثم تفضل من الماء الذي إستعملته في ذلك فضلة فإنها باقية على الطهورية.
وقوله رحمه الله: [ولا يَرفَعُ حَدَثَ] يدل على أنه إذا تحققت هذه الأوصاف حكم بسلب الماء الطهورية، فلا يوجب التطهر به إرتفاع الحدث.
وخالف الجمهور؛ فقالوا ببقائه على الطهورية لأنها الأصل، ولم يعتبروا النهي  موجباً لفساد الماء، وسلب الطهورية عنه، وأكدوا ذلك بحديث إبن عباس رضي  الله عنهما وأصله في الصحيح أن بعض أزواج النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إغتسل في جَفْنةٍ، 
فأراد عليه الصلاة والسلام الإغتسال منها فقالت: إنِّي كنت جنباً!! فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إن الماءَ لا يُجْنِبُ] فدلّ على أنه باقٍ على أصل الطهورية وأن إستعمال المرأة له لا يوجب زوالها، وللحديث علّة بيناها في شرح البلوغ.
وأما  اشتراط الخلوة فهو مبني على حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في  الصحيحين أنها كانت تغتسل، ورسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  من إناءٍ واحد، فجُمع بينه، وبينَ حديث النهي باشتراطها، وهكذا بالنسبة  للتفريق بين الرجل، والمرأة إضافة إلى كونه في المرأة أقوى ثبوتاً منه في  الرجل.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإِنْ تَغيّر لونه، أو طعمُه، أو ريحُه] بدأ رحمه الله بهذه الجملة في بيان النوع الثاني من أنواع المياه، وهو الماء الطاهر، والماء الطاهر: طاهر في نفسه غير مطهِّر لغيره، فكل طهور طاهرٌ؛ لا العكس، ونظراً لأن الماء ينتقل من أصله الموصوف بالطهورية إلى النوعين الآخرين وهما: الطاهر، والنجس عن طريق التغيّر بيَّن رحمه الله أن التغير يكون في أوصاف الماء الثلاثة، وهي:  اللون، والطعم، والرائحة، وأنه لا يشترط أن تكون مجتمعة؛ بل لو حصل  التَّغير في واحد منها فإنه يكون كافياً، وهذا ما أشار إليه بالعطف بين  الأوصاف الثلاثة بـ[أو].
قوله رحمه الله: [بِطَبخ] الباء سببية، أي حصل تغيّر أحد أوصاف الماء الثلاثة، أو أكثرها، أو كلها بسبب الطبخ مثل:  أن يُطبخ في الماء شيءٌ طاهر كاللّحم فيغيّر لونَ الماءِ الطهور، أو  طعمَه، أو رائحَته، فيتغير لون الماء الطهور بلون المرق، أو يطبخ فيه  الطماطم، فيصبح لونه أحمر، أو يظهر طعم اللحم، أو الطماطم فيه، أو رائحتهما  حكم بإنتقال الماء إلى كونه ماء طاهراً في جميع ما تقدم.
وقوله رحمه الله: [أو ساقطٍ فيه]  أي: أن يقع فيه شيء طاهر فيغيّر لونَه، أو طعمَه، أو رائحته مثل أن يسقط  فيه دقيق، أو حبر، ونحوه من الطاهر مما يمتزج في الماء، ويغيّر لونه، أو  طعمه، أو رائحته.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو رُفِعَ بِقليلِه حَدثٌ] أي أن استعمال الماء الطهور في رفع الحدث يوجب الحكم بسلبه الطهورية.
وقوله: [بِقَليلِه] المراد به أن يكون دون القلتين، فلو كان قلتين فأكثر مثل مياه: البرك، والمستنقعات، وانغمس فيها لرفع حدث أصغر، أو أكبر فإنها لا تتأثر، إلا إذا تغير الماء.
وقوله: [حدث]  شامل للأصغر، والأكبر فلو أن رجلاً إغتسل في بركة صغيرة دون القلتين، وحفظ  ذلك الماء المستعمل فيها، أو اغتسل في طشت، وحفظ الماء فيه، ثم أراد هو،  أو غيره أن يرفع به حدثاً مرة ثانية لم يرتفع لأنه أصبح ماء طاهراً، لا  طهوراً, بمعنى أن رفعَ الحدثِ به أوّلاً سَلَبه وصفَ الطّهورية وأصبح  طاهراً، لا طهوراً؛ وقد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في هذه المسألة، وذلك على ثلاثة أقوال:
القول الأول: إن الماء طهور في جميع ما  تقدم بشرط ألا يتغير بالإستعمال، وهذا هو مذهب المالكية في المشهور، وقول  للشافعية، وروايةٌ عند الحنابلة إختارها شيخ الإسلام، وهو مذهب الظاهرية  رحمة الله على الجميع.
القول الثاني: إنه طاهر، وليس بطهور، وهو مذهب الجمهور رحمهم الله.
القول الثالث: إنه نجس، وهو قول القاضي أبي يوسف من الحنفية، وبعض الحنابلة رحمة الله على الجميع.
وقد استدل أصحاب القول الأول على مذهبهم بما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام من قوله: [إِن الماءَ طَهور لا يُنجِّسُهُ شَيء]،  فدل على أن الأصل في الماء أنه طهور، وإستعماله هنا في رفع الحدث لم يؤثر  في لونه، ولا طعمه، ولا ريحه فوجب البقاء على الأصل الموجب للحكم بطهوريته، واستدلوا أيضاً بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إِن الماءَ لا يُجْنِب]فدل على أن إستعمال الماء في رفع الجنابة، أو الحدث عموماً لا يوجب سلبه الطهورية، بل هو باقٍ عليها ما لم يتغير.
واستدل أصحاب القول الثاني القائلون بكونه طاهراً، لا طهوراً: بما ثبت في الصحيحين: [أنه نهى عليه الصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ عَنِ الإغْتِسالِ في الماءِ الدَّائمِ]قالوا: إنه لا معنى لذلك إلا أنه يسلبه الطهورية، فيصبح طاهراً لا طهوراً.
واستدل أصحاب القول الثالث، وهم القائلون بالنجاسة بما ثبت في الصحيح: [أنه نهى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن البول في الماء الدَّائِم، والإغتسالِ فيه] ووجه الدلالة: أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جمع بينهما  لاتحاد حكمهما أي أن الاغتسال يسلب الماء الطهارة كالبول فيه، كما قاسوا  رفعالحدث بالماء الطهور على إزالة الخبث بجامع حصول الطهارة في كل، فيحكم بنجاسته كغسالة النجاسة المتغيرة بها.
والذي يترجح في نظري، والعلم عند الله هو القول ببقاء الماء على الطهورية لما يلي:
أولاً: لصحة دلالة السنة على ذلك.
ثانياً: وأما الاستدلال بحديث النهي عن الإغتسال في الماء الدائم فيجاب عنه بأن  علّته هو خشية إفساد الماء على الغير لأن الإستحمام في داخل الماء يؤذي من  يريد شربه، والإنتفاع به، ولذلك جاء الإذن بالإغتراف منه، وهذه العلِّة  أقوى مما ذكروه.
ثالثاً: وأما الإستدلال بحديث النهي عن البول فهو مبني على دلالة الإقتران، وهي ضعيفة كما هو مقرر في الأصول، إضافة إلى أن الرواية في الصحيح: [ثم يَغْتَسل فيه] تبطل ما ذكروه.
وأما  القياس المذكور فهو قياس مع الفارق، ثم إنه من ردِّ المختلف فيه إلى  المختلف فيه، لأن غسالة النجس إذا لم تتغير فهي باقية على الأصل.
ومما يدل على عدم النجاسة حديث جابر رضي الله عنه حينما صبَّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عليه وَضوءَه.
وعليه فإنه يترجح القول بطهورية الماء المستعمل في رفع الحدث؛ إلا إذا كان متغيّراً.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو غُمِسَ فيه يدُ قائمٍ من نومِ ليلٍ]قوله:[غُمِسَ فيه]أي أدخلها في ذلك الماء، وقوله:[يد] يدل على أنه لا يشترط غمس
اليدين، وأن الواحدة كافية، والمذهب على أنه يجب غسل اليدين للمستيقظ من نوم الليل كما سيأتي إن شاء الله بيانه، ودليل ذلك حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الصحيحين أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [إذا إستيقظَ أحدُكمْ مِنْ نومهِ فلا يُدخل يدَه في الإناءِ حتى يغسلَها ثلاثاً]فإذا غمس يده سلب الماء الطهورية، وأصبح طاهراً.
والصحيح أنه يأثم بمخالفة النهي الوارد في الحديث الصحيح، وأما الماء فإنْ تغيَّر حُكمَ بسلبهِ الطهورية، وإلا بقي على الأصل، ولا يحكم بانتقاله عنه بمجرد الغمس لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إن الماء طهورٌ لا يُنجِّسه شيءٌ].
وقوله: [مِنْ نومِ ليلٍ]،  مفهومه أن نوم النهار لا يأخذ الحكم، وهذا مبني على مذهب الحنابلة أن  الأمر بغسل اليدين قبل إدخالهما في الإناء مخصوص بنوم الليل، دون نوم  النهار، واستدلوا بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [فإنَّ أحدَكم لا يدري أَيْنَ باتَتْ يدُه]
قالوا: والبيتوتة لا تكون إلا بالليل، ورُدَّ بأنه خرج مخرج الغالب لأن النوم يكون في الليل غالباً كما قال تعالى: {وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا}، وإذا خرج مخرج الغالب لم يعتبر مفهومه، للقاعدة الأصولية: [إنّ النصَّ إذا خَرجَ مخرَج الغالبِ لم يُعتبرْ مَفهومُه] وسيأتي بيان هذه المسألة في موضعها بإذن الله تعالى.
وقوله رحمه الله: [أو كانَ آخرَ غَسْلةٍ زالتْ بها النَّجَاسةُ فَطاهرٌ]  إزالة النجاسة على المذهب يجب فيها التثليث كما سيأتي بيانه بإذن الله  تعالى، فإذا كانت الغسلة آخر غسلة زالت بها النجاسة فإن أثر النجاسة فيها  يكونضعيفاً إن لم يكن مُنعدماً مع ملاحظة قوّة الواردِ خاصةً على مذهب من يفرق  بين ورود النجاسة على الماء، وعكسه، وعليه فإن هذه الغسلة لا يحكم بكونها  باقية على أصلها، وهو الطهورية فهي طاهرة في نفسها لكنها غير مطهرة لغيرها  لزوال الخبث بها كارتفاع الحدث باليسير في المسألة المتقدمة معنا.
قال رحمه الله: [والنَّجِسُ ما تَغيَّر بِنجاسةٍ]  هذا هو النوع الثالث من أنواع المياه، وهو الماء المتنجس، أي الذي أصابته  نجاسة، وغيّرته فسلبته الطهورية، وكما تقدم معنا في الطاهر أن العبرة في  تغيّر الماء وانتقاله عن الطهورية هو تأثره في أحد أوصافه الثلاثة، أو في  أكثرها، أو كلها، فإن كان هذا التغيّر بطاهر إنتقل الماء طاهراً كما قدمنا،  وإن كان هذا التغير بنجس حكمنا بانتقاله إلى نوع النجس، فصار ماء متنجساً،  وعبّر المصنف رحمه الله (بالنّجِسِ)،
 وأصل النجس:  القذر في لغة العرب، فالنجاسة ضد النظافة، والنقاء من الدّنسِ، إلا أن  الشرع خصّها بنوع خاصٍّ من القاذورات، وهو الذي حكم الشرع بنجاسته كبول  الآدمي.
وقوله: [ما تَغيّر بنجاسة]  مراده أننا نحكم بزوال الطّهورية، ولحوق وصف النجاسة متى ما حصل تغيّر  الماء بمادة نجسة، مثل أن تُلقى فيه، أو تسخّن فيه فيُطبخ معها، ويحصل  التّغير بصفته المؤثرة، وقد حكى الإمام ابن المنذر رحمه الله الإجماع على  نجاسة الماء إذا تغيّر بالنجاسة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (10)
صـــــ53 إلى صــ60


وقوله رحمه الله: [أو لاقَاهَا، وهو يَسيِرٌ] الضمير عائد على النجاسة أي: أن الماء لاقى النجاسة، وهو يسير، أي قليل، وهو ما دون القلتين، فيحكمبكونه صار نجساً، وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله نصَّ في الإنصاف على  أنها المذهب، وعليها جماهير الأصحاب، وهي مبنيّة على حديث القلّتين، وقد  قدمنا أن الراجح أن العبرة بالتّغير، وهي الرواية الثانية في المذهب،  واختارها شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، ومحلّ الخلافِ: إذا لم يحصل التغيّر؛ فإن حصل فالجميع على أن الماء ينجس.
قوله رحمه الله: [أو إنفصلَ عن محلِّ نجاسةٍ قبلَ زوالِها]  هذا على المذهب من أن ملاقاة الطهور اليسيرُ للنجاسة موجب للحكم بنجاسته،  فإذا صبّ الماء الطهور على موضع نجس عمل فيه، وحكم بكونه باقياً على الأصل  ما دام أنه في محل التطهير ما لم يتغير، أو ينفصل فإن إنفصل، وفارق محل  النجاسة، وهي باقية لم تزل حُكِم بتأثره بها كمسألة الملاقاة للنجاسة، وقد  قدمنا بيانها، وأن الصحيح أن العبرة بالتغيّر في جميع هذه المسائل.
وقوله: [قبل زوالها] الضمير عائد إلى النجاسة، ومفهوم هذه العبارة أنه إذا انفصل بعد زوالها؛ لم يحكم بكونه متنجساً، 
بل هو طاهر كما تقدم في قوله رحمه الله: [أو كانت آخرَ غسلةٍ زالتْ بها النجاسةُ].
قوله رحمه الله: [فإِن أضيفَ إلى الماءِ النّجس طهورٌ كثيرٌ غيرَ ترابٍ]  المراد به بيان مسائل تطهير الماء المتنجس، وهذه الطريقة تعرف بطريقة  المكاثرة، وهي أن يصبَّ على الماء المتنجس ماءً طهوراً فوق القلتين إذا كان  الماء قد تنجس بما تقدم،
 ومناسبتها: أنها عكس الصور المتقدمة، فاحتيج إلى بيان حكمها.
فقوله: [طهور كثيرٌ] أي: ماء طهور قلتان، فأكثر؛ لأن الكثير ما بلغ القلتين فأكثر، 
ومثال ذلك:  لو كان هناك ماء يسير وقع فيه بول، وهو دون القلتين حكمنا بنجاسته بمجرد  وقوع النجاسة فيه على المذهب، وكما تقدم في المسائل السابقة التي ذكرها  رحمه الله، فإذا أردت تطهيره أضفت إلى هذا الماء طهوراً بلغ القلتين،  فأكثر، فإذا أضفته، وزال التغيّر بعد الإضافة حكمنا بكونه صار طهوراً  بالمكاثرة.
وعليه فإن مفهوم قوله: [كثير]  أننا لو أضفنا ما دون القلتين إلى النجس لم يطهر، بل بقي على أصله وحُكِمَ  بتأثر المضاف بملاقاته للنجس، لأنه يسير ورد على متنجس، فتنجس بمجرد  ملاقاته.
وقوله رحمه الله: [غيرَ ترابٍ] أن التراب إذا وضع في ماء يسير وقعت فيه نجاسة، ولم تغيره، ثم استقر التراب في قاع الماء لم يحكم بطهورية الماء، 
وقوله: [ونحوه]  أي المواد المؤثرة في النجاسة كالتراب، ويتفرع عليه ما يفعل في زماننا من  إضافة المواد التي تقوم بمعالجة النجاسة الموجودة في المياه فإنها لا توجب  الحكم بزوال النجاسة كالحال في التراب.
وقوله رحمه الله: [أو نزِحَ منه فبَقي بعدَه كثيرٌ غيرَ متغيّرٍ طَهُر]  أي أن الماء إذا وقعت النجاسة فيه وكان كثيراً فغيّرته مثل ماء بئر فوق  القلتين، فإذا نزحنا النجاسَة، والماءَ المتغير بها، ثم بقى بعد ذلك ماء  كثير حكمنا بكونهطهوراً، لأنه كالماء الجديد، فهناك شرطان:الشرط الأول: أن يكون الباقي فوق القلتين، 
وهو ما أشار إليه بقوله: [فبَقِيَ بعدَه كَثيرٌ].
والشرط الثاني: أن يكون غير متغير في أوصافه وهو ما أشار إليه بقوله: [غيرَ متغيّرٍ]  فإذا تخلف الشرطان، أو أحدهما لم يحكم بالطُّهورية على المذهب، وعلى ما  ترجح تكون العبرة بزوال النجاسة، وبقاء الماء على أصله، سواء كان ما بقي  يبلغ القلتين، أو لا يبلغهما.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإِنْ شكَّ في نجاسةِ ماءٍ، أو غَيرهِ، أو طَهارتِه بنى عَلى اليقينِ]:شرع المصنف رحمه الله في بيان مسائل تعم بها البلوى، وهي مسألة الشكوك، وإلتباس حال الماء، وغيره طهارة، ونجاسة.
والشك: هو إستواء الإحتمالين، دون أن يوجد مرجّح لأحدهما على الآخر،
 والشك في نجاسة الماء مثل:  أن يشكَّ في وقوع النجاسة فيه، وهذا أكثر ما يقع على مذهب من يعتبر  القلتين، وأما على الراجح أن العبرة بالتَّغير فإنه يمكنه التّمييز؛ لأن  النّجِس له لون، ورائحة، وطعم يميّزه عن الطهور، وقد تكون أكثرها، أو كلها  فبيّن رحمه الله أن حكم المسألة أنه يجب عليه البقاء على اليقين، وهذه  المسألة مبنية على القاعدة الشرعية [اليقينُ لا يُزال بالشَّكِ]  وقد دلّت عليها أدلة الكتاب، والسنة، والعمل عليها عند أهل العلم رحمهم  الله فإذا كان متيقناً طهارة شيءٍ، وشكّ في نجاسته فإنه يبقى على اليقين،  ويُلغِي الشَّكَ، وهكذا لو كان على يمَينٍ بنجاسة شيءٍ، وشكّ في كونه صار  طاهراً بَقِيَ على النجاسة، وألغي شكَّ الطهارةِ حتى يستيقنه.
وفي مسألتنا: لو شكّ في وقوع قطرة البول في الماء الطهور اليسير على المذهب، فإنه لا يحكم بنجاسته حتى يتيقن وقوعها فيه، فيحكم ببقائه علىالطهورية، وهكذا لو كان العكس بأن كان الماء، أو الثوب متنجساً، وشكَّ في  زوال نجاسته، وذهابها بالمكاثرة كأن يشك في قدر الماء أنه بلغ القلّتين على  المذهب، بنى على اليقين الموجب لكونه متنجساً حتى يستيقن الطهارة.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإن إشتَبه طَهور بنجسٍ حَرُم استعمالُهما]  أي إشتبه الماءُ الطهورُ بالماءِ النَّجس فإن الواجب عليه تركهما، ويحرم  عليه إستعمالهما مجتمعين، أو منفردين، ولا تصح طهارته، ولا صلاته إذا  إستعملهما، أو إستعمل أحدهما على هذا الوجه.وذلك لأنه لو استعمل أحدهما إحتمل أن يكون النّجس، فيكون متنجساً بإستعماله مستبيحاً للصلاة بدون طهارة.وإذا  إستعملهما معاً فإنه إما أن يقع منه تقديم الطّهور، أو تقديم النجس، فإن  قدّم الطهور، ثم تطهّر بالنجس بعده صار متطهراً بالوضوء من الأول متنجساً  بالوضوء من الثاني، فلم يطهر بدنه، ولا ثوبه، وإن عكس صار متنجساً بإستعمال  النجس أولاً، ثم كان الطهور بعده غيرُ مُجْدٍ لأنه لا تزول النجاسة إلا  بالتثليث على المذهب، فيكون وضوؤه إذا ثلثه مزيلاً للنجاسة؛ لا رافعاً  للحدث، وعلى عدم إشتراط التثليثِ يكون وضوؤه مزيلاً للنجاسة، لا رافعاً  للحدث.فيحرم عليه استعمالهما، ويجب عليه العدول للتيمم إذا لم يجد طهوراً.ولا يشترط لصحة تيمّمه أن يريقهما، ولا أن يخلطهما، 
وهذا ما عبّر عنه بقوله: [ولا يُشْترطُ للتيممِ إراقتهما، ولا خَلطُهما] أما عدم الإراقة فلأن 
من قال بها قال إن شرط صحة التيمم أن لا يجد الماء لقوله تعالى: {فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً}  وهذا ماء، ويجاب بأن الماء موجود حقيقة مفقود حكماً، فكان وجوده، وعدمه  على حدٍ سواء، وأما إشتراط الخلط، فلأن اليقين بوجود الطهور في أحدهما، فلا  بد من خلطهما لزواله، وجوابه أن جهالة عين الطهور، وعدم القدرة على تمييزه  تجعله، والنّجس كالشىء الواحد؛ فكان كخلطهما معنى، وإن لم يكونا مختلطين  حقيقة، فاكتفي به، ولم يلزم خلطهما بالفعل.
وقوله: [ولم يتحرَّ]  أي أنه لا يلزمه التّحري، والإجتهاد في هذه المسألة؛ لأنه إشتباهُ مباح  بحرامٍ لا تجيزه الضرورة، فلم يجز التّحري قياساً على إشتباه أخته بأجنبية،  وعن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله رواية أخرى بالتّحري بشرط أن يكون عدد الطهور  زائداً بواحد، وكان النجس غير بول.والتّحري أن ينظر إلى الصِّفات الموجودة التي تُرجّح أحد الإحتمالين في الإناء، وتوجب تَرجيح كونه النجس، أو الطهور.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإن إشتبه بطاهرٍ توضأ منهما وضوءاً واحداً]: الضمير عائد إلى الماء الطهور، والمراد أن يشتبه طهور بطاهر، وتعتبر هذه مسألة ثانية، 
ومثالها: لو كان عندك سطلان أحدهما: فيه ماء طهور، 
والثاني:  فيه ماء طاهر، فإن الماء الطهور هو وحده الذي تصحّ به الطهارة، أما الطاهر  فإنه لا يرفع حدثاً، ولا يزيل خبثاً، فهل إذا كان أحدهما طهوراً، والثاني  طاهراً نحكم بنفس حكم المسألة المتقدمة؟
والجواب: لا، لأن الطاهر المشتبه  بالطهور ليس كالنجس يستضرُّ البدن بصبّه عليه، والتّطهر منه، بل إن التطهر  به يزيد البدن نقاءً، ونظافة، ومن هنا وجب عليه أن يتوضأ منهما، حتى يتحقق  أنه توضأ بطهورٍ، وارتفع حدثه.
قوله رحمه الله: [من هذا غُرفة، ومن هذا غُرفة] أي: أنه يتوضأ وضوءاً واحداً يأخذ من كل ماء غرفة حتى يتم أعضاء الوضوء، وعليه فإنه لا يتوضّأ وضوؤين،
وعلّة هذا القول:  أن هذا يفضي إلى تردُّدِه في النّية في رفع الحدث، وهذا هو المذهب فيما  جزم به الإمام البهوتي رحمه الله، وهناك قول إنه يتوضأ وضوءين، وهو الأقوى  حتى يجزم بارتفاع حدثه، والتردّدُ في النية لا يؤثر، لأن كل وضوءٍ انفرد  بنيته المعتبرة، ثم إن الصور المستثناة من الأصل لموجبها لا تَرِدُ على  الأصل، ولا تخالفه.
وقوله رحمه الله: [وصَلّى صلاةً واحدةً] أي: أنه لا يصلى بكل وضوء صلاة بل يصلي مرة واحدة وهذا على كلا القولين سواء قلنا يتوضأ وضوءين، أو وضوءاً واحداً.وعدم وجوب تكرار الصلاة بلا خلاف في مذهب الحنابلة أي أن اللازم في حقه صلاة واحدة هذا من جهة الوجوب، واللزوم.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإِنِ اشْتَبهتْ ثيابٌ طاهرةٌ بِنَجسةٍ، أو بِمحرَّمةٍ]: هذه مسألة ثانية وهي تتعلق بطهارة الثوب، فلو أن إنساناً أراد أن يصلى، ومن شرط صحة الصلاة ستر العورة،
 وعنده ثوبان: أحدهما نجس، والثاني طاهر، ولا يستطيع أن يعرف النجس منهما من الطاهر فما الحكم؟
في هذه الحالة قال العلماء: يصلي بعدد  النجس، ويزيد صلاة، فلو كانت عنده ثلاثة أثواب واحد منها نجس يصلي في  ثوبين، فيأخذ أحدهما، ويصلي، ثم يأخذ ثوباً ثانياً منها، ويصلي؛ فإنه إذا  كان الأول نجساً؛ فإن الثاني طاهر يقيناً.
قوله رحمه الله: [صَلّى في كلِّ ثوبٍ صلاةً بِعَددِ النّجسِ، أو المُحرّمِ، وزادَ صلاةً]: قوله: [أو المحرّم]  كأن يكون ثوباً مغصوباً، ولا يستطيع أن يميزه، ففي هذه الحالة يصلي بعدد  النجس، أو المحرم، ويزيد صلاة واحدة، لأنه إذا اقتصر على عدد النجس، أو ما  دونه إحتمل أن يكون صلى في الثياب النجسة، وأما إذا زاد ثوباً، فإنه يستيقن  حينئذ أنه صلى في ثوب طاهرٍ.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (11)
صـــــ61 إلى صــ66


[باب الآنية]

باب الآنية، الباب هو الفتحة في الحائل بين الشيئين يُتوصّل بها من خارج إلى داخل، 
وعكسه قالوا:  سُمِّيت مباحث العلم أبواباً؛ لأن الإنسان يتوصل من خارج، وهو الجهل بها  إلى داخل، وهو العلم بما فيها، فمن قرأ شيئاً من هذه الأبواب فقد أدرك  العلم الذي فيها كمن دخل البيت أدرك الخير الذي فيه وإرتفق بمنافعه.
[باب الآنية]:

 واحدها إناء، وَجَمَعَها -رحمة الله عليه-؛ لأن الأواني منها ما أباحه  الشرع كآنية الخشب، والحديد، والصُّفرُ الطّاهرة، ونحوها، ومنها ما حرّمه  الله كآنية الذهب، والفضة، والمتخذة من جلود السباع، ونحوها، 
فنظراً لتعددها جمعها بقوله رحمه الله: (الآنية)،  أما مناسبة هذا الباب للطهارة فكما هو معلوم أن الطهارة تحتاج إلى ماء  يتطهر به، وصفة تتم بها أما الماء الذي يتطهر به الإنسان فإنه يحتاج إلى  وعاء يحمله، فإنه قد يكون الماء كما تقدم معنا في الباب الماضي ماء طهوراً،  ولكن الإناء نجس، فهل يجوز أن يتوضأ الإنسان منه؟ وقد يكون الماء طهوراً،  ولكنه في إناء محرم كالإناء من الذهب، أو الفضة، فهل يجوز أن يتطهر به؟ وما  حكم طهارته؟فإذاً لا بد من الكلام على أحكام الآنية لأنها أوعية الماء الذي يُتَطّهر به؛ 
فقال رحمة الله عليه: [باب الآنية].
قوله رحمه الله: [كل إناءٍ طاهرٍ، ولوْ ثميناً يباحُ إتّخاذُه، واستعمالُه]:هذه الجملة كالقاعدة، 
فلو سألك سائل: ما هو الأصل في الأواني؟
تقول:  الأصل أنها جائزة، ومباحة إذا كانت طاهرة، ولو كانت ثمينة فلو كان الإناء  من الألماس، أو الجواهر، أو غيرها من المعادن الثمينة، والنفيسة فإنه يباح  إتخاذه، وإستعماله، فلو أنّ إنساناً شرب في كأس من معدن ثمين كالجواهر، أو  غيرها فإنه يباح له ذلك، 
فالأصل حِلُّ جميع ذلك " لأن الله تعالى قال في كتابه: {وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِنْه} (1)  فدلت الآية الكريمة على أن الأصل حلُّ جميع ما سُخِّر لبني آدم حتى يدل  الدَّليل على التحريم، ومن ذلك المعادن إذا اتخذت منها الأواني حلّ  الإنتفاع بها ما لم ينصَّ الشرع على تحريم شيء منها كالذهب، والفضة، فإذاً  الأصل في الإناء أنه يباح لك استعماله، واتخاذه، والاتخاذ يكون في البيت  يجعله الإنسان لحفظ الأشياء فيه، أو يستعمله في مصالحه كأواني الأكل،  والشرب، والطبخ، والنظافة، والصناعة، فالأصل فيها الحلُّ، ولو كانت ثمينة  غالية القيمة، فلا حرج على المسلم في إستعمالها حتى ولو تطهر منها بالوضوء،  والإغتسال، والإستنجاء.
قال رحمه الله: [إلا آنية ذهب، وفضة، ومضببٍ بهما] آنية الذهب، والفضة لا يجوز للمسلم أن يستعملها، فالإستثناء بقوله (إلا آنية ذهب، وفضة) المقصود به الإستثناء من الحلِّ الذي نصَّ عليه في قوله قبل ذلك:**(1) الجاثية، آية: 13.
*****************************
(يباحُ إِتّخاذُه، واستعمالُه) فيكون  المعنى: إلا آنية ذهب، وفضة؛ فلا يباح إتخاذها، واستعمالها، ويستوي في  التحريم أن يكون إستعمالها في الطهارة، أو غيرها، فلا يجوز التوضؤُ منها،  وهكذا الاغتسال، والاستنجاء، وسواء كانت من الآنية القديمة، أو غيرها،  فيحرم التّطهر من صنابير الذهب، والفضة، وكذلك الإغتسال منها، أو الإستحمام  في المسابح، والأحواض المطليّة بهما، فجميع ذلك محرّم، 
والأصل في تحريمه ما ثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام من حديث حذيفة  إبن اليمان رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  قال: [لا تَشْربُوا في آنيةِ الذّهبِ، والفضِّةِ ولا تأكُلوا في صِحَافِهما فِإنها لهم في الدُّنيا، ولكُمْ في الآخِرةِ]  فنهى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن الأكل والشرب، وهما في مقام الحاجة الضرورية؛  فنبّه بذلك على تحريم إتخاذها من باب أولى، وأحرى، لأن استعمالها في  الطهارة ليس بضروري، فإذا حرم استعمالها في الضروري المحتاج إليه فمن باب  أولى وأحرى أن يحرم إستعمالها فيما هو دون ذلك كالوضوء، والغسل،  والإستنجاء، والشرع ينبّه بالأعلى على ما هو أدنى منه، وإذا حَرُم  استعمالها في الضَّروريات، والحاجيات من الأكل، والشرب، والإغتسال، 
والطهارة فمن باب أولى أن يحرم في التحسينيات مثل: أن يتخذها للزينة.وتحريم الأكل، والشرب في آنية الذهب، والفضة بلغ أعلى درجات التحريم،
 لورود الوعيد الشديد فيه كما في الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: [الذي يشربُ في آنيةِ الفضّةِ إِنما يُجَرجِرُ في بطنِه نارَجهنّمَ]، ومن هنا نصّ بعض العلماء رحمهم الله على إعتباره من كبائر الذنوب. 
وقوله رحمه الله: [ومضبّبٍ بهما]  أي: أن التحريم لا يختصُّ بالإناء الخالص من الذهب، والفضّة، بل يشمل جميع  الأواني التي فيها ذهب، أو فضة، سواء كانت خالصة من أحدهما، أو كانت  مطليَّة به، وسواء كانت نسبة الذهب، والفضة هي الأكثر، أو كانت الأقل،  وسواء كانت مضبَّبة، أو مموّهة، أو طُلي بها خارجها، أو داخلها، أو  أطرافها؛ فجميع ذلك محرّم؛ لعموم الحديث.وسيأتي  أن الضبّةَ اليسيرة مستثناة بشروطها، لورود الدليل الشرعي باستثنائها،  وعليه فإنه يحرم إستعمال الأواني على إختلافها إذا كانت فيها أي نسبة من  الذهب، أو الفضة فلا يجوز للمسلم مثلاً أن يشرب في كأس ذهب، أو فضة، ولا  يجوز له أن يأكل بملعقة ذهب، أو فضة، ولو كان أنثى، فإن الأنثى يباح لها  الذهب، والفضة من الحلى، دون الإتخاذ، والإرتفاق بهما في مأكل، أو مشرب؛  لحديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه.
قوله رحمه الله: [فإنه يحرم اتخاذها واستعمالها، ولو على أنثى]: قوله: [ولو على أنثى]: أي ولو كان الذي يشرب من الإناء ويستعمله من الإناث، فإن التحريم للأكل، والشرب عامٌّ لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:[فإِنها لهمْ في الدُّنيا -أي للكفار- ولكمْ في الآخرة -أي للمسلمين-]  قال بعض العلماء: لا يُؤمنُ على من أكل، وشرب فيهما، وإنتفع بالذهب،  والفضة بالأكل، والشرب في صحافهما، وآنيتهما في الدنيا أن يَحْرِمَهُ
الله -جل وعلا- منهما في الآخرة كما حُرم شارب الخمر -والعياذ بالله- خَمر  الآخرة بإدمانه عليها في الدنيا -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية-.
وقوله رحمه الله: [ولوْ على أنثى] " لو "  فيها إشارة إلى خلاف مذهبي -أي في مذهب الحنابلة- فتعبيره بهذه الصيغة قصد  أن يشير به إلى أن هناك من جوّز للمرأة دون الرجل إتخاذ الأواني،  واستعمالها إذا كانت من الذهب، أو الفضة، وهو قول ضعيف، والصحيح مذهب  الجماهير أن التحريم عام شامل للذكور، والإناث.
وقد دل على ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [فإنَّها لهمْ في الدُّنيا، ولكمْ في الآخرةِ] فهذه الجملة تعليلية؛ كما نصّ عليه شراح الحديث، وهي تدل على أن تحريم هذه الأواني عام شامل للجنسين، دون تفريق بينهما.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتصح الطّهارةُ مِنْه] أي تصح الطهارة من الإناء إذا كان من ذهب، أو فضة، ويحكم بارتفاع الحدث، وزوال الخبث إذا تطهر منه.وهذا  هو مذهب جمهور العلماء رحمهم الله أن من توضأ، أو إغتسل من إناء ذهب، أو  فضة حُكِمَ بصحة وضوئه، وأن التّحريم للإناء لا يستلزم بطلان عبادة الوضوء،  والغسل؛ لأن الجهة منفكّة بين المشروع، والممنوع، فإذا تطهر منها حكمنا  بكونه طاهراً؛ لأنه صبَّ الماء على الأعضاء، وأجراه عليها بالصورة الشرعية  المعتبرة، 
فحكمنا بكونه متطهّراً لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في الصحيح: [ثُمّ تُفيضينَ الماءَ على جَسدِك؛ فإذا أنتِ قَدْ طَهُرتِ] وهذا قد أفاض الماء على جسده؛ فنحكم بكونه طاهراً، وهكذا إذا توضأ حكمنا بكونه متوضئاً؛ لوجود الفعل بصورته الشرعية المعتبرة،وكون الإناء محرماً لا تأثير له في الطهارة نفسها، 
ففي الصحيح من حديث أبي هُريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلم قال: [لا يَقْبل الله صلاةَ أحدِكم إِذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ]  فدل على أن من توضأ بصب الماء على أعضاء الوضوء بالصورة الشرعية أنه إرتفع  حدثه، وهو هنا كذلك، فالجمهور رحمهم الله على أن طهارته صحيحة للنُّصوص  الدّالة على صحتها، وهو آثم باستعمال آنية الذهب، والفضة؛ لمخالفته النهي  المتضمن لتحريم استعمالها، وإتخاذها، فانفكّت الجهة بينهما، حيث لم يرجع  النهي إلى ذات المنهي عنه، بل لشيء خارج عن ذاته، وهو الإناء، والوعاء، أما  الماء المستعمل في الطهارة فهو باقٍ على الأصل الموجب لاعتبار التّطهر به  صحيحاً.وذهب بعض العلماء رحمهم الله  إلى عدم صحة الطهارة، وهو قولٌ في مذهب الحنابلة ورجّحه طائفة منهم، ورأوا  أن النَّهي يقتضي فساد المنهيِّ عنه، فيُحكم بفساد الطهارة من آنية الذهب،  والفضة.والذي يترجح في نظري، والعلم  عند الله هو مذهب الجمهور لصحة ما ذكروه من دلالة الأدلة على اعتبار  الطهارة، وصحتها، وإثمه بالمخالفة للنهي، وأن الجهة منفكة حيث لم يرجع  النهي إلى ذات العبادة، وهي الغسل، والوضوء. والله أعلم.
قوله رحمه الله: [إلا ضبّةً يسيرةً] إلا أداة استثناء،
 والإستثناء: إخراج بعض ما يتناوله اللفظ، فيكون المعنى أن الضَّبة اليسيرة من الفضة للحاجة جائزة.
**وتضْبِيبُ الإناء يكون على طرفه كضبَّة الباب.*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (12)
صـــــ66 إلى صــ75


وإستثناء هذه المسألة من التحريم مبني على ما ورد عن أنس رضي الله عنه في إناء النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [لما إنكسرَ إتّخذ مكانَ الشّعبِ سِلسلةً من فضّةٍ]
.وقد ذكر المصنف رحمه الله: ثلاثة شروط للحكم بالرخصة وهي:الشرط الأول: أن توجد الحاجة.
والشرط الثاني: أن تكون الضبّة من الفضّة.
والشرط الثالث: أن تكون يسيرة.
وهناك شرط رابع مختص بالإستعمال وهو: أن لا يباشر بالشرب من الضبّة، ونصّ المصنف على كراهته، والصحيح التحريم إعمالاً للأصل.فأما  إشتراط وجود الحاجة فلأنها رخصة، والحاجة موجبة لها فتستثنى من التحريم،  ومفهوم هذا الشرط أنه إذا إنكسر الإناء، وأمكن إصلاح كسره بمادة غير الفضة  لم يرخص له باستعمال الفضة؛ لأنه غير محتاج، وهكذا إذا كان الإناء سليماً،  وأراد أن يضع الفضّة على طرفه لم يجز لعدم وجود الحاجة، فبقى على الأصل  الموجب للتحريم، وأما إشتراط كونها من فضة فلأن الدليل المرخّص ورد بها،  فلا يجوز الذهب؛ لعدم ورود ما يستثنيه، فبقى على الأصل الموجب للتحريم،  وأما إشتراط اليسير؛ فمفهومه أنه إذا كانت كثيرة لم تجز؛ إعمالاً للأصل،  وقد تقدم أن الفرق بين اليسير والكثير هو أن لا يتفاحش في النفس، فما كان  غير متفاحش فهو يسير، وماتفاحش فهو كثير هذا على ما درج عليه المصنف رحمه الله، وغيره من فقهاء الحنابلة كما تقدم معنا في مسألة يسير الدم.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتُكرَه مباشرتُها لغير حاجة]: وتكره مباشرتها: أي مباشرة الضبّة لغير حاجة، 
فإن وجدت الحاجة كما يقولون:  مثل أن يكون الموضع الذي إنكسر هو موضع الشرب قالوا: فحينئذٍ لا يستطيع أن  يشرب إلا من هذا الموضع الذي فيه الفضة فيجوز له أن يشرب، وهذا لا إشكال  فيه أعني في حال وجود الحاجة، أما قوله [تُكْره]  في حال غير وجود الحاجة فقد قدمنا أن الصحيح أنه محرّم؛ لأن الأصل هو  التحريم، والرخصة لا يُتجَاوز بِها محالُّها، فمحلّ الرخصة هنا إصلاح  الإناء، ومباشرة الشرب من الموضع الذي فيه الضَّبة من دون حاجة ترفّه غير  داخل في الرخصة؛ فبقى على الأصل الموجب لتحريمه، لا للكراهة فقط.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتباح آنية الكفار]:  بعد أن بين لنا -رحمه الله تعالى- أحكام أواني المسلمين، وبيّن أن الأواني  كلها جائزة إلا آنية الذهب، والفضة، وأن كل وعاء يجوز أن تنتفع به إلا إذا  كان من الذهب، أو الفضة.فإنه يرد السؤال عن حكم أواني الكفار، 
والكفار على قسمين:القسم الأول: كفار من أهل الكتاب، وهم الذين لهم في الأصل دين سماوي، وهم اليهود والنصارى.
والقسم الثاني: كفار على غير دين سماوي كالوثنيين، والمشركين، والملحدين، ونحوهم.
فَيرِدُ السؤال: لو أن إنساناً سألك  يوماً من الأيام وقال لك وجدتُ إناءً ليهودي هل يجوز لي أن أتوضأ به، أو  اغتسل منه، أو أكل، أو أشرب فيه؟ هذا سؤال وارد، ولذلك بينت الشريعة حكم  آنية الكفار في أكثر من حديث، وقد إختلف العلماء -رحمهم الله- في هذه  المسألة.
وتوضيحها أن أواني الكفار لها حالتان:الحالة الأولى:  أن تكون جديدة غير مستعملة كالأواني التي تأتي منهم جديدة مصنّعة من مواد  طاهرة كالحديد، والنحاس، والصفر، والخشب، ونحوه فهذه طاهرة، ويجوز الانتفاع  بها بلا إشكال، لأن اليقين طهارتها، وليس هناك دليل على النجاسة؛ فنبقي  على الأصل الموجب لطهارتها، وإباحة إستعمالها.
الحالة الثانية: أن تكون أواني الكفار مستعملة، 
فإن كانت مستعملة فإن رأيت استعمالهم للنجاسة فيها مثل:  أن ترى الإناء، وفيه النجاسة فبالإجماع أنه نجس، ولا يجوز استعماله حتى  يُغْسَل، فلو أن كأساً صُبَّ فيها خمر؛ فإنه لا يجوز استعمالها، إلا بعد  غسلها، وتنظيفها، وهكذا الوعاء إذا طُبخَ فيه خنزير، أو وُضع فيه؛ فإنه  نجس، ويغسل ليُطهّر.وأما إذا كانت هذه الأواني مغسّلة عندهم، ولم يجد الإنسان غيرها، وكانوا قد أكلوا فيها،
 أو شربوا فهذا للعلماء فيه وجهان: منهم من قال: لا تستعمل إلا أن يضطرّ إليها، لما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث أبي ثعلبة الخُشني رضي الله عنه،
 قال: -يا رسول الله- إني بأرض قومٍ أهلِ كتابٍ أفنأكلُ في آنيتهم؟ 
فقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [لا إِلا أنْ لا تَجدُوا غيرَها؛فاغسِلُو  ها، ثم كُلوا فيها]، فدلّ هذا الحديث على أن آنية الكفار التي  يستعملونها لا يؤكل فيها، وقد عارض هذا الحديث حديثٌ ثانٍ، وهو أكل النبي  -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- من آنية الكفار، ففي حديث أحمد في  مسنده أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- إستضافه يهودي على  خُبزٍ، وإهالةٍ سَنخةٍ فأكل النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  منها.
وكذلك -أيضاً- ثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: أن إمرأةً يهودية دعته إلى شاةٍ، ووضعت السمَّ فيها، فأكل منها عليه الصلاة والسلام، فدل هذا على أن آنية الكفار يؤكل فيها، 
قالوا:  أما الشرب، والوضوء ففي الصحيحين عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- أنه لما لقي المرأة المشركة التي معها المَزادةُ توضّأ هو،  وأصحابه منها.
 قالوا: فهذا يدل على أن أواني الكفار يؤكل فيها، ويشرب منها ما لم تُعْلم نجاستها.
ويمكن الجمع بين هذه الأحاديث بأن يقال:  إن كانت آنيتهم على حالة يغلب على الظن طهارتها جاز إستعمالها، وإعمال  الأصل، والظاهر الموجب للحكم بالسلامة، وهذا مثل حاله عليه الصلاة والسلام  في وضوئه من مزادة المشركة، لأن المزادة لا يمكن بحال أن يوضع فيها ماء  الشرب إلا إذا كانت طاهرة سالمة من الدنس، والنجاسة.
ومثله  أكله من طعام اليهودي، واليهودية لأن الآنية لا يوضع فيها الطعام للضَّيف  إلا بعد غسلها وتنظيفها، بل قد تجد الإنسان يحتاط للضَّيف أكثر مما يحتاط  لنفسه، فظاهر حالها أنها طاهرة، ثم إن الشاة، والخبز، والطعام الذي جُعل  فيها طاهر.
وأما حديث أبي ثعلبة رضي الله عنه فالسؤال فيه جاء عن إستعمال آنيتهم التي  يستعملونها، وأهل الكتاب يشربون الخمور، ويأكلون الخنزير، فاجتمع الحرام في  المأكول، والمشروب، فمنعه النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن  يستعمل آنيتهم، واستثنى حالة وجود الحاجة فأجاز له إستعمالها على وجه يضمن  معه سلامة الإناء من المحرّم النجس، والفرق بين الحالتين ظاهر، فجاز في  الأول الأكل، والشرب لغلبة السلامة، والطهارة، وحُرّما في الثاني لغلبة  النجاسة. والله أعلم.
وبناء على ما تقدم فهناك ثلاث حالات لأواني أهل الكتاب:الأولى:  أن تكون جديدة من مواد طاهرة، أو ظاهرها السلامة كما في حديث مزادة  المشركة، فلا إشكال في طهارتها، وجواز إستعمالها إعمالاً للأصل الشرعي،
 وأما إذا كانت مصنوعة من مواد نجسة مثل: أن تصنع من جلود الحيوانات التي هي محرمة الأكل فمثلها لا تطهر بالدباغة، فلا إشكال في تحريمها جديدة كانت، أو قديمة.
الثانية:  أن تكون متنجسة مثل: أن يضعوا فيها نجاسة من مأكول كالخنزير، أو مشروب  كالخمر، فلا إشكال في نجاستها، فيجب غسلها، وتطهيرها، ولا يجوز إستعمالها  إلا أن لا يجد غيرها لحديث أبي ثعلبة رضي الله عنه.
الثالثة: أن لا نعلم بنجاسة فيها، أو طهارة، وتكون من مواد مباحة طاهرة: فلا يجوز إستعمالها؛ إلا أن لا يجد غيرها، فيغسلها، ثم يأكل فيها لعموم حديث أبي ثعلبة رضي الله عنه.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتُباحُ آنيةُ الكفارِ، ولوْ لَم تَحلّ ذبائحُهم]:  أي يباح لك إِستعمال أوانيهم، ولو لم تحل ذبائحهم؛ لأن بعض العلماء يقول  يباح آنية أهل الكتاب الذين تحلُّ ذبائحهم، وأما غيرهم ممن لا تحل ذبائحهم  فلا تباح آنيتهم، فبيّن رحمه الله أن الإباحة لأواني الكفار عامة، سواء  كانوا ممن تحلّ ذبائحهم، أو من غيرهم.
قوله رحمه الله: [وثيابهم إِنْ جُهِلَ حَالُها]: ثياب الكفار لها ثلاث حالات:
الحالة الأولى:  أن تكون جديدة لم تُلبس كأن تأتي من بلاد الكفار جديدة لم تُستعمل؛  كالثياب المصنّعة في بلاد الكفار من مواد طاهرة، وبطريقة لا شبهة فيها؛  فحكمها الطهارة يقيناً؛ فأيُّ ثوب جديد، ولو جاء من ديار الشرك، والكفر تقول: اليقين أنه طاهر، والعبرة بطهارته حتى أرى النجاسة فيه، أو عليه، 
ودليل هذه الحالة حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في الصحيح: [أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُفِّنَ في ثلاثةِ أثوابٍ بيضٍ سَحُوليةٍ] وسحول: موضع باليمن تصنع فيه هذه الثياب،
 وكانت اليمن أرض أهل الكتاب حتى آخر حياة النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ كما يشهد لذلك حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه لما بعثه عليه الصلاة  والسلام إليها في آخر سنةٍ من حياته فقال له: [إِنك تأتي قوماً أَهلَ كتاب]، فدل هذا على جواز لبس الثياب المصنّعة في بلاد الكفر من مواد طاهرة، ومثله لبسه عليه الصلاة والسلام للبُرُد النَّجْرانِيّةِ  .
الحالة الثانية: أن تُرى على ثوب الكافر النجاسة فحكمه: أنه نجس،
 وذلك مثل: ثوبه إذا أصابه بول، فإنه متنجس، فيلزم تطهيره إذا أراد لبسه، والصلاة فيه.الحالة الثالثة: وهي التي فيها الإشكال: إذا كان ثوباً يستعمله الكافر، ولم تُرَ نجاسة عليه، فهل هو نجس، أو طاهر؟
قال بعض العلماء: ثياب الكفار أُعمِلُ فيها اليقين، فاليقين أنها طاهرة حتى أرى النجاسة عليها، هذا مذهب من يتسامح فيها، بناء على الأصل من طهارتها.المذهب الثاني يقول: ثياب الكفار الظاهر نجاستها.
والمذهب الثالث التفصيل:  فإن كان ممن يتوقى النجاسات كأهل الكتاب حكم بطهارتها، وإن كان ممن لا  يتوقون النجاسة كالمشركين حكم بالنجاسة، ثم يتأكّد هذا في الثياب التي تلي  العورة؛ كالسروال، والإزار، ونحوهما، بخلاف ما إذا كان مما لا يلي العورة  كالعمامة، والطاقية، ونحوها وهذا هو الأرجح في نظري لأنه مبني على مراعاة  الأصل الموجب للحكم بالطهارة، واستثناء الغالب الذي يُقوِّي دليلُ الظّاهرِ  الحُكمَ بالنجاسة فيه، وهي الثياب التي تلي موضع النجاسة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولا يَطْهُرُ جِلدُ ميْتَة بدِبَاغٍ] معناه: أن جلد الميتة لا يطهر إذا دبغ، فهو نجس في كلتا الحالتين دُبغَ، أو لم يُدبَغ، 
وهذه المسألة فيها قولان مشهوران:
القول الأول: أنه إذا دُبِغَ حُكِمَ بطهارته، وهو مذهب الجمهور من حيث الجملة، 
واستدلوا بما ثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه مرّ على شاة ميتة فقال: [هلا إنتَفَعتُمْ بِإهَابِها؟] فقالوا: يا رسول الله إنّها ميتة، 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إذا دُبِغ الإهابُ فَقدْ طَهُر] فقد نصَّ عليه الصلاة والسلام على أن جلد الميتة يطهر بالدبغ، وهو ما أكّده بقوله في الحديث الحسن: [دِباغُ الأَدِيمِ ذَكاتُه] فكما أن الذكاة تعمل في طهارة لحم الحيوان المباح الأكل، كذلك الدِّباغ يعمل في طهارة الجلد في الميتة المحرمة الأكل.
القول الثاني:  لا يطهر جلد الميتة بالدبغ، وهو مذهب الحنابلة، واستدلوا بحديث عبد الله  بن عُكَيْمٍ عن أشياخ من جُهينَة أنهم أتاهم كتابُ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قبل أن يموت بشهرٍ، أو شهرين: [أَلا تَنْتَفعوا من الميتةِ بإهابٍ، ولا عَصَبٍ]، 
فقالوا: إن هذا الحديث ناسخٌ، لكونه متأخراً في آخر حياته عليه الصلاة، والسلام.والذي يترجح في نظري والعلم عند الله هو القول بطهارة جلد الميتة بالدبغ، 
وذلك لما يلي:
أولاً: لصحة دلالة السنة الصحيحة على ذلك كما تقدم بيانه.
ثانياً: وأما الاستدلال بحديث عبد الله بن عُكيمٍ فيجاب عنه من وجهين:
الوجه الأول:  ضعف إسناده، فقد ضعّفه غير واحد من الأئمة رحمهم الله، وعن الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله أنه رجع عن هذا الحديث في آخر حياته، كما نقل الترمذي ذلك عنه،  وبيّنا في شرح البلوغ الكلام على سنده.
الوجه الثاني: لو سُلّم تحسينه، فإنه لا يقوى على معارضة ما هو أصح منه؛ لأن الحديث الحسن لا يعارض الصحيح.ثم  إن دعوى النسخ للتحريم محتملة، لأننا لا ندري أيهما سبق، وخلال الشهر،  والشهرين قد يطرأ التشريع، خاصة وأن حديث الجمهور يفهم منه أن الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم كانوا يرون تحريم الانتفاع، ثم نصّ عليه الصلاة والسلام على  حلِّه، وحينئذ يكون دعوى نسخ التحريم أقوى من دعواهم لنسخ الحلِّ.وعل كلٍ فليس هناك ما يدل على النسخ صراحة، وكونه قبل الوفاة بشهر، أو شهرين لا يستلزم النسخ مع ما في الحديث من ضعف الإسناد.فالمصنف -رحمه الله- مشى على المذهب المرجوح، وهو: أنه لا يطهر جلد الميتة بالدبغ.
قال رحمه الله: [ويباحُ استعمالُه بعدَ الدَّبغ في يابسٍ من حيوانٍ طاهرٍ في الحياة]:  هذا على القول بنجاسته، فإننا إذا حكمنا بنجاسته على القول المرجوح؛ فإنه  يجوز الإنتفاع به في اليابسات، دون المائعات عندهم؛ لأن المائعات لو وضعت  في جلد الميتة ما الذي يحدث لها؟
الجواب: تتنجس، وأما على القول الراجح فإنه يجوز الإنتفاع بجلد الميتة المدبوغ في اليابس، والمائع؛ لأنه طاهر.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولبنها، وكلُّ أجزاءِها نجسة]:  ولبنها نجس؛ لأن الله -عز وجل- حرم الميتة، ولم يفرق بين لبنها، ولا غيره،  وهناك قول ببقائه على أصل الطهارة ما لم يحدث فيه تغيير في صفاته.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (13)
صـــــ76 إلى صــ82

وقوله: [وكلُّ أجزائها] أي التي تحلها الحياة، كاليد، والرجل، والرأس، فكلّها نجسة، ولا يجوز الإنتفاع بها لعموم التحريم.
قوله رحمه الله: [غَير شَعرٍ، ونحوه]:  شعر الميتة للعلماء فيه وجهان مشهوران: فجماهير العلماء على أن شعر الميتة  يعتبر مما لا تحله الحياة بمعنى أنه يجوز لك أن تنتفع بشعر الميتة؛ لأنه  في حياتها يُجزُّ منها،
 ولا يحكم بنجاسته بالإجماع كما قال تعالى: {وَمِنْ أَصْوَافِهَا وَأَوْبَارِهَا} (1)  فدل دليل القرآن على طهارة الصوف، والوبر، وما يُستخلص من شعور بهيمة  الأنعام، وأنتم تعلمون أن شعور بهيمة الأنعام تؤخذ منها بالحلاقة في حال  حياتها، وقد قال -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [ما أُبِينَ مِنْ حي؛ فهو كَميْتَتِه]  فلو كانت الشعور تحلُّها الحياة لحكم بنجاسة الشعر، وعدم جواز الانتفاع  به، فلما إمتنّ سبحانه بالصوف، والوبر، وأحلّه لعباده دل ذلك على أن شعر  الميتة إذا جُزَّ منها؛ فإنه طاهر يجوز الانتفاع به.
قوله رحمه الله: [وما أُبِينَ مِنْ حي فهو كَميْتَتِهِ]:  معناه: أن ما قُطع من الحيوان في حال حياته أخذ حكم ميتته، فإذا كانت  ميتته نجسة محرّمة، كان ذلك الجزء المقطوع نجساً محرّماً، والعكس بالعكس،  فلو كانت ميتته محكوماً بطهارتها، وحلّها، فإنه إذا قُطع منه جزء، وهو حيٌّ  كان ذلك الجزء طاهراً مباحاً، كالسمك، فلو أن إنساناً قطع ذنب سمكة، وهي  حية وفرّت فهل يجوز له أن يأكل هذا الذنب؟*

*(1) النحل، آية: 80.
************************
الجواب: نعم؛ 
لأن ميتة السمك نفسها يجوز أكلها لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [هو الطَهُورُ ماؤُه الحلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ] فيجوز له أن ينتفع بجزء السمك؛ لكن لو أن إنساناً قطع رجل شاة، وهي حيّة فما حكم هذه الرِجْل؟ 
الجواب:  أنها تأخذ حكم ميتتها، فهي تكون كميتة الشاة، وميتة الشاة نجسة، ومحرّمة  الأكل، كذلك رجْلُها إذا قطعت في حال حياتها فإنها يحكم بنجاستها، إلا أنه  في المسألة الأولى لا نحكم بجواز قطع ذيل السمكة، وجزئها لأنه تعذيبٌ،  ومُثْلةٌ، وقد نهى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن تعذيب  الحيوان، وعن المُثْلَةِ كما في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، فلا يجوز  له فعل ذلك إختياراً لكن لو حصل إضطراراً جاز، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.
[باب الإستنجاء]

قال رحمه الله: [باب الإستنجاء]: الإستنجاء استفعال من النّجْو، 
وأصله: القطعُ للشيء، 
يقال: نجوت الشجرة أي: قطعتها، والسين، والتاء للطلب.
قال العلماء:  سُمي قطع البول، والغائط بالماء، والحجارة إستنجاءً؛ لأن المكلف إذا فعله  فقد حصلت له الطّهارهَ، والنقاء، وبالطهارة، والنقاء ينقطع أثر النجاسة  فلذلك وصف بكونه استنجاء، أي طلباً لقطع النجاسة الخارجة.
وباب الاستنجاء باب مهم؛ لأنه يتعلق بالنوع الثاني من أنواع الطهارة، وهو طهارة الخبث فإن الله -عز وجل-
 أمر كل من أراد أن يصلي أن يكون قد حصَّل الطهارتين:
الأولى: من الحدث.
والثانية: من الخبث.
فأما طهارة الخبث:  فيراد بها نقاء الثوب، والبدن، والمكان، وهي التي يتعلق بها باب الاستنجاء  حيث بيّن العلماء رحمهم الله فيه طهارة البدن من الخارج، وحكم إزالة  النجاسة عن الثوب، والمكان.
وأما طهارة الحدث: فهي الغسل، أو الوضوء، والبدل عنهما، وهو التَّيَمُّمُ.
هذا الباب يسميه بعضهم: بباب الاستنجاء، 
ويسميه بعضهم:  بباب آداب قضاء الحاجة، ويسميه بعضهم بباب الخلاء، وآداب الخلاء، ومراد  العلماء -رحمهم الله- أن يذكروا فيه الآداب الشرعية المتعلقة بالإنسان إذا  أراد أن يقضي حاجته سواء كانت بولاً، أو غائطاً، وهذا الباب وردت فيه  النصوص الصحيحة عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- القولية،  والفعلية، وبينت هدي رسول الله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في  قضائه لحاجته، ولذلك وصفه العلماء بباب آداب قضاء الحاجة.
فمن يقول: باب آداب قضاء الحاجة إستنبط ذلك من قول النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [إذا قَعَدَ أحدُكمْ لحاجَتِه].
ومن سماه بباب الاستنجاء فقد إستنبط ذلك من حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه، 
وفيه: " نَهانا أنْ نَستنْجِي بروثٍ، أو عظمٍ " فقالوا: باب الاستنجاء.
ومن سماه بباب آداب الخلاء فانتزعه من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه: أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا دخل الخلاء قال: [اللهم إني أعوذُ بكِ من الخبثِ، والخبائِثِ].
وآداب الخلاء تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
القسم الأول: آداب قبل دخول موضع قضاء الحاجة.
والقسم الثاني: آداب أثناء قضاء الحاجة.
والقسم الثالث: آداب بعد الفراغ من الحاجة.
وكلها وردت فيها أحاديث عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أو أُخذت من أصول الشريعة العامة،
 وهي جميعها منها: ما هو قولي، 
ومنها: ما هو فعلي.
فأما الآداب التي هي قبل قضاء الحاجة فمنها:
أنه إذا أراد أن يدخل الخلاء يقول: [اللهمّ إِني أَعوذُ بكَ من الخبْثِ، والخبائثِ] فهذا أدب يسبق قضاء الحاجة، وهو أدب قولي.
وأما الفعلي: فمنه الإبعاد، والإستتار فيطلب مكاناً بعيداً عن أعين الناس ساتراً.
وأما الآداب التي تكون أثناء قضاء الحاجة فمنها: أن لا يستقبل القبلة، ولا يستدبرها ببول، ولا غائط لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- 
أنه قال:[إذا أتيتمُ الغائطَ؛ فلا تَسْتقبلوا القبلةَ، ولا تسْتدبروها ببولٍ، ولا غائطٍ، ولكنْ شرّقوا، أو غرّبوا] وهو أدب فعلي.
والقولي: أن لا يتكلم أثناء قضاء الحاجة ولذلك ورد في الحديث قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [لا يَذهبُ الرجلانِ يضْربانِ الغائطَ يكلّم أحدُهما الآخَر فإنّ الله يَمقتُ ذلك].
وأما الآداب التي تكون بعد الفراغ من قضاء الحاجة فمنها قوله: [غُفْرانَك] وهو أدب قولي، 
والفعلي: أن يقدم رجله اليمنى، ويؤخر اليسرى عند الخروج، فأصبح هدي النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- 
في قضاء الحاجة مشتملاً على ثلاثة أنواع من الآداب على حسب الأحوال:
النوع الأول: آداب قبل دخول الخلاء.
والنوع الثاني: آداب أثناء قضاء الحاجة.
والنوع الثالث: آداب بعد الانتهاء، والفراغ من الحاجة، فالعلماء -رحمهم الله- يذكرون في هذا الباب ما يسن للمسلم أن يفعله قبل دخول الخلاء،وما يسن له فعله، وهو أثناء قضائه لحاجته، وما يسن له فعله بعد فراغه، وانتهائه منها.
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [باب الاستنجاء]: أي في هذا الباب سأذكر لك جملة من الأحكام، والمسائل الشرعية المتعلقة بالاستنجاء.
قال رحمه الله: [يُستحبُ عندَ دخولِ الخلاءِ قولُ: بِسمِ الله، أعوذُ بالله من الخبْثِ، والخَبائثِ]:
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [يُستحبُّ عنْد دخولِ الخلاء]: أي قبل أن يدخل الإنسان الخلاء يستحب له أن يقول: [بسم الله أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث] لما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه وأرضاه أنه قال: كان النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- 
إذا دخل الخلاء قال: [اللهمّ إِني أعوذُ بكَ من الخُبْثِ والخبائثِ] هذا هو الثابت في الصحيحين، 
وأما لفظة:  بسم الله، فقد ورد فيها حديث عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- في السنن، وأنه إذا قالها الإنسان عند رفع ثوبه، أو نزع الثياب؛  فقد ستر عن أعين الجن، وهو حديث متكلم في سنده.
وقوله رحمه الله: [يُستحبُّ لمنْ دخلَ الخلاءَ] أي: موضع قضاء الحاجة،
 ولا يخلو الموضع الذي يريد الإنسان أن يقضي حاجته فيه من حالتين:
الحالة الأولى: أن يكون مهيأ لقضاء الحاجة مثل: دورات المياه الموجودة في زماننا.
والحالة الثانية: أن يكون غير مهيىءٍ في أصله لقضاء الحاجة،
 مثل: البراري، والفلوات فهذه المواضع يقضي الإنسان حاجته فيها دون أن يكون فيها بناء مخصوص مُعدٌ لقضاء الحاجة.

*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (14)
صـــــ83 إلى صــ90

وحينئذ يرد السؤال: متى يكون هذا الإستحباب لقول الذكر في الحالتين؟ 
والجواب:  أنه في الحالة الأولى: يقوله قبل أن يدخل في الدورة، والمكان المعدِّ  لقضاء الحاجة، فيكون عند إرادة الدخول، لأن الذكر لا يجوز في موضع قضاء  الحاجة، فيقوله قبل الدخول لذلك،
 ومن هنا يكون قوله رحمه الله: [يستحبُّ لمنْ دخلَ الخلاءَ] المراد به أنه يستحب لمن أراد الدخول، أي قبل دخوله مباشرة.
وأما في الحالة الثانية: فإنه ليس هناك موضع مُحرَّمٌ عليه الذكر فيه،
 فقال بعض العلماء رحمهم الله يقوله: عند رفع ثوبه، وتهيوئِه لقضاء الحاجة،
 وقال بعضهم: إذا جلس قبل أن يخرج منه شيء، وكلا القولين له وجهه إلا أن الأول أقوى، لأنه يكون قبل حصول الكشف للعورة.
وقوله: [أعوذ بالله] أي ألتجئ، وأعتصم، وأحتمي بالله،
 وأصل العوذ: اللوذ، واللجوء،
 وقوله: [من الخبْث] بالإسكان، وهي رواية الأكثرين كما ذكر القاضي عياض رحمه الله، وفسّره بالشر، 
وأما بالضم: فهو جمع خبيث، فيحمل على ذكور الشياطين، 
ويكون قوله بعد ذلك: [والخبائثِ] المراد به على رواية الأكثرين الشياطين عموماً، ذكرانهم، وإناثهم، 
وأما على رواية الضمِّ فيكون معنى الخبائث: إناث الشياطين كما ذكره الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله،
 فعلى الوجه الأول: يكون مستعيذاً بالله من الشر عموماً، ومن الشياطين خصوصاً، 
وعلى الوجه الثاني: بالضمِّ يكون مستعيذاً من ذكور الشياطين، وإناثهم.
والأول: أقوى الوجهين روايةً، ومعنى،  فهو أقوى رواية لأنه رواية أكثر الشيوخ كما قدمنا عن القاضي عياض رحمه  الله، وهو أقوى معنى لأن فيه معنى زائداً على الوجه الثاني، لأن الوجه  الثاني إختص بالشياطين،
 وأما الوجه الأول: فإنه لم يختص بهم بل شمل الشر كله بالإضافة إلى الشياطين كلهم ذكوراً، وإناثاً، فهو أعم.
وهذا  الدعاء النبوي حرز من الله تعالى للمسلم يعصمه به سبحانه من أذية  الشياطين، وشرورهم في هذا الموضع الذي أخبر النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أنه تحضره الشياطين، 
كما في حديث السنن من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إن هذه الحُشوشَ محتَضَرة] أي تحضرها الشياطين، والحُشُوشُ:  جمع حِشٍ، وهو البستان في لغة العرب، وعبّر به عن موضع قضاء الحاجة لأنهم  كانوا في الغالب يقضون الحاجة في الحيطان، والبساتين، ولم يكن عندهم  مراحيض، وأماكن مخصصة لقضاء الحاجة كما جاء في الأثر عن عائشة رضي الله  عنها.
فشرع للمسلم أن يقول هذا الدعاء معتصماً بربه ملتجئاً إليه سبحانه؛ فإنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير.
قوله رحمه الله: [وعنْدَ الخروج منه: غُفْرانَكَ]: وعند الخروج منه أي: بعد أن يخرج؛ لأنه إذا أراد الخروج لا يُشرع له أن يتكلم حتى يجاوز موضع قضاء الحاجة، 
فإذا جاوز موضع قضاء الحاجة قال: [غُفْرانَكَ] وأصله: إِغفرْ غُفْرانَك، أو أسألك اللهم غفرَانَك، 
والغفر: أصله الستر، ومنه المِغْفَر؛ 
لأنه يستر رأس الإنسان من ضربات السلاح في الحرب قالوا: سميت المغفرةمغفرة؛ لأن الله إذا غفر ذنب العبد كأن لم يكن منه ذنب، فأصبح كأنه خالياً  من ذلك الذنب سُتِر عنه ذنبه، وكُفي مؤنته كما أن الإنسان إذا لبس المغفر  كُفي شَرّ السلاح، وأذيته، 
وقوله: [غُفْرانَكَ] دعاء ثبت عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- كما في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها عند الترمذي، وأبي داود، 
والنسائي أنه كان يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام عند خروجه من الخلاء: [غُفْرانك].
وللعلماء -رحمة الله عليهم- في استغفار النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بعد قضائه لحاجته،
 وخروجه أقوال:قال بعض العلماء:  إستغفر النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-؛ لأن الإنسان لا يأمن  من حصول بعض النظر إلى عورته، فلما كان الناس في غالب حالهم لا يسلمون من  الوقوع في هذه الإخلالات أثناء قضاء حاجتهم سنّ لهم ذلك لتحصل به المغفرة  لهم، فيكون قد عنى بذلك غالب أمته لا نفسه عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لكونه  معصوماً، وهذا القول يَقْوى على مذهب من يُحرّم نظر الإنسان لعورته إلا من  حاجة.
وقيل: لأن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- شُغل عن ذكر الله -جل وعلا- 
بقضاء الحاجة فقال: [غفرانك] لضياع هذا الوقت دون ذكر لله -جل وعلا-،
 وكما قالوا:  حسناتُ الأبرارِ سيئاتُ المقربين، فهذا من كمال عبوديته لله، وكمال حبه،  وتعلقه بذكر الله -سبحانه وتعالى- أن هذا الوقت مع حاجة الجسم إليه، وأنه  في حالة عذر عن ذكر الله يستغفر من ذهابه، دون أن يذكر الله -جل وعلا- فيه،  وهذا فيه تنبيه للمسلم أنه ينبغي عليه أن يكثر من ذكر الله، وأن يحرص علىإغتنام الحياة في طاعة ربه، وعبوديته له سبحانه؛
 لأنه هو المقصود من خلقه كما قال تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ} (1).
وقال  بعض العلماء قال النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- غفرانك لأنه  لما خرج الطعام من الجوف أَمِنَ الإنسان من كثير من الأضرار، والبلايا، 
فلم يستطع أن يوفي شكر نعمة الله عليه بهذا الفضل فقال: [غفْرانَك] أي: غفرانك من التقصير في حمد نعمك، وشكر مننك التي أنعمت، وامتننت بها علينا.وكل هذه الأوجه صحيحة مناسبة، وتحتملها السنة.
قوله رحمه الله: [الحمدُ للهِ الذي أذهبَ عنّي الأذى، وعَافَاني]:  الأذى أذى القذر الخارج؛ لأنه لو بقي في الجسم لأضر بالإنسان، ولذلك لو أن  إنساناً مُنِعَ من البول ساعة واحدة لما استقر له قرار، ولو حيل بينه،  وبين قضاء حاجته،
 وقيل له: إفتدِ  بالدنيا لافتدى بها حتى تخرج حاجته، وقد يبلغ ببعض المرضى كالمشلولين شفاهم  الله أن يمكث الساعات لإخراج فضلته من جسده، فهي نعمة من الله عظيمة لا  يعلم مقدار فضله سبحانه، ورحمته، ولطفه بالعبد فيها إلا هو -سبحانه وتعالى-
 فناسب أن يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: [الحمْدُ لله] لأنه المحمود على جلب النِّعم، وحصولها، ودفع النِّقم، وزوالها جل جلاله.قوله رحمه الله: [الحمدُ لله الذي أذهبَ عنّي الأذى، وعَافَاني]: قيل المعافاة من شرور الشياطين، ونحوهم.**(1) الذاريات، آية: 56.
************************
وقيل: المعافاة من الضرر الموجود في الجسم بحبس ذلك الطعام، والشراب، فالله دفعه؛ فاستوجب أن يُشكر، ويُحمد على هذا الفضل، وكلاهما صحيح.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتقديمُ رجْلهِ اليسرى دُخولاً، واليمنى خُروجاً]: تقدم آداب الخلاء على قسمين:
القسم الأول: آداب قولية، وقد سبق بيان أدب قولي يقال قبل الدخول، وأدب قولي يقال بعد الخروج.
القسم الثاني: آداب فعلية، فشرع المصنف رحمه الله في هذه الجملة في بيان الآداب الفعلية، 
والتي منها:  أن الإنسان إذا أراد دخول الخلاء قدّم رجله اليسرى، وأخّر رجله اليمنى،  وإذا أراد الخروج قدّم رجله اليمنى، وأخّر اليسرى؛ لأن الشريعة قصدت تكريم  اليمين على اليسار، فجهة اليمين مفضّلة مشرفة على اليسار، وقد دلت نصوص  الكتاب، والسنة على ذلك، فجعل الله أصحاب الجنة أصحاب اليمين -جعلنا الله  وإياكم منهم-، وجعل السعيد من نال كتابه بيمينه،
 وفضّل اليمين على الشمال حينما ذكرها بصيغة الافراد في مقابل الجمع كما قال تعالى: {عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِلَّهِ} (1) فقال: {عَنِ الْيَمِينِ} فأفرد،
 وقال: {وَالشَّمَائِلِ ِ} فجمع، والعرب تجمع في مقابل الإفراد تعظيماً للمفرد إذا كان يقبل التثنية، والجمع
*
*(1) النحل، آية: 48.
**************************
كما قال الله تعالى: {خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ} (1)  فجمع الظلمات، وأفرد النور، وهو أسلوب عربي يدلّ على تشريف المفرد على  الجمع، فجهة اليمين مشرّفة على جهة الشمال، وكان صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يُحِبُّ التَّيمن في تنعّله وترجّله وطُهُوره، وفي شأنه كلِّه  كما في الصحيحين من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها-.وفي الحديث -أيضاً- 
في السنن: أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [إذا لَبِسْتُمْ فَتيامنوا] أي: إذا لبس الإنسان ثوباً، أو عباءة، أو حذاء؛ فإنه يقدّم الجهة اليمنى من يد، وشِق، ورجلٍ على الجهة اليسرى.فإذا  أراد الخروج من الخلاء قدّم رجله اليمنى، وأخّر اليسرى تشريفاً لليمين؛  لأن الخروج أفضل من الدخول في هذه الحالة، وفي الدخول للخلاء يقدم المفضول  على الفاضل، وفي الخروج منه يُقدِّم الفاضل على المفضول، فيقدِّم رجلَه  اليمنى، ويؤخِّر اليسرى.
قوله رحمه الله: [عكسَ مسجدٍ، ونَعْلٍ]:  عكس مسجد فمن دخل المسجد قدَّم رجله اليمنى للدخول، وأخَّر اليسرى، وإذا  أراد الخروج قدم اليسرى، وأخّر اليُمنى، وقد ورد فيه حديث عند الحاكم أنه  من السُّنة تقديم اليمنى على اليسرى عند دخول المسجد، وقوله [ونَعْلٍ]:  المراد به عند لبس النعل، وهو ما يلبسه في رجله، فإذا أراد أن يلبس الحذاء  يفعل ما يفعله عند دخول المسجد، فيُقدم رجله اليمنى، ويؤخّر اليسرى،  والعكس إذا
*
*(1) الأنعام، آية: 1.
*******************
أراد أن يخلعه لحديث أم الؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في الصحيح: [أنّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يُعْجِبه التّيمنُ في طُهُورِه، وتَنعّله، وتَرجُّله، وفي شأنِه كُله]، فقولها رضي الله عنها [تَنعّله]: يدل على أن من السنة التَّيمن عند لُبس النّعل، وتقديم اليسار عند خلعه، ونزعه،
 وقد جاء ذلك صريحاً في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الصحيح أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [إذا إنتعلَ أحدكُم فليبدأ باليمنى، وإذا خَلَعَ فليبدأ باليُسرى]  واختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في مسألة: وهي لو أن إنساناً أراد أن يخرج من  بيته إلى المسجد، فهل الأفضل أن يقدم رجله اليمنى لشرف المقصود، والغاية،  أو يؤخر اليمنى؛ لأنه الأفضل عند الخروج عموماً؛ لأن الخروج من البيت أدنى  منزلة من البقاء فيه، فيكون الشّرف فيه في التأخير بخلاف الدخول فيه فإنه  يكون الشرّف فيه في التقديم، ولذلك إذا أراد أن يخرج يقدِّم اليسرى؟ 
وبعبارة أخرى: هل نبقى على الأصل من مراعاة الحال، أم نستثني هذه الحالات لشرف الخارج من أجله؟ كلاهما قول لبعض العلماء رحمهم الله.فمن قال نبقى على الأصل فإنه يقول بتقديم اليسرى عند الخروج سواء كان لمسجد، 
أو لغيره أي: لا يستثني، وهو أقوى لأن التّشريف راجع إلى الحال، 
ومن قال بالإستثناء قال:  يقدم اليسرى في الخروج إلا إذا كان خارجاً للمسجد، وما فيه فضل فإنه  يقدِّم اليمنى إلتفاتاً منه إلى الغاية، وكأنهم نظروا إلى أنه بمجرد خروجه  للمسجد فهو في صلاة، وقربة، 
وطاعة كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [إذا عَمِدَ أحدُكم إلى المسجدِ فهُو في صلاةٍ].
والأول أرجح في نظري والعلم عند الله لما يلى:
أولاً: إنه إعمال للأصل.
ثانياً: أنه مبني على مراعاة الحال نفسه عند الخروج بغَضِّ النظر عن صفة الخروج، فهو أقوى في التكريم.
ثالثاً:  أن لازم القول الثاني أن من خلع حذاءه للدخول للمسجد أن يقدم اليمنى عند  الخلع، ويؤخِّر اليسرى، وهذا مخالف للسُّنة كما قدمنا في حديث عائشة، وأبي  هريرة رضي الله عنهما في الانتعال.
فلما  لم تفرق السنة في خلع النعال بين كونه لقربة، أو لغيرها دلَّ على أن  العبرة في مراعاة التكريم بالحال نفسه، لا بما يؤول إليه والله تعالى أعلم.وعليه فإنه يقدم يسراه للخروج من المنزل، ولو خرج لصلاة، أو تعليم، أو جهاد، أو غيرها من الطاعات.
قوله رحمه الله: [واعتماده على رِجْلِه اليُسرى]:  هذا من الآداب التي تُشرع عند فعل الحاجة وقضائها أن يعتمد على رجله  اليسرى، وينصب رجله اليمنى، وفي ذلك حديث ضعيف عن سراقة رضي الله عنه أخرجه  البيهقي، والطبراني، وفيه: [أَمَرَنا رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم أن نتكئَ على اليسرى، وأن نَنصُبَ اليُمْنى].
وعللَ بعض العلماء ذلك بأن الأطباء يقولون:  إنه أرفق بالبدن، وأيسر لخروج الخارج، فإن صحّ ما ذكروه كان مشروعاً من  جهة الرفق بالبدن، ولا يحُكى سُنَّةً، لأن الحديث فيه ضعف، فإذا فعله  الإنسان من باب الرفق بالبدن فلا بأس، لأن الرفق بالبدن من مقاصد الشريعة،  ولا حرج في فعله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (15)
صـــــ91 إلى صــ98

قوله رحمه الله: [وبُعدُه في فضاءٍ، واستِتَارُه]:  أي يُشرع للإنسان إذا أراد أن يقضي حاجته، وكان في فضاء كالأرض الخلاء  التي ليس فيها أحد أن يختار مكاناً بعيداً عن أعين الناس؛ لأن الفضاء  منكشف، والإنسان إذا جلس في الفضاء يمكن أن تُرى عورته فشُرع له أن يُبعد، 
وأن يستتر فيشرع له أمران:  البُعد في المذهب، وهو سنة النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- كما  في حديث المغيرة رضي الله عنه عند أبي داود، والنسائي، والترمذي، وفيه أنه  ذكر ذهابه عليه الصلاة والسلام لقضاء حاجته،
 ووصفه بقوله: [أَبْعَدَ عنّي] وهو حديث حسن.وكذلك  -أيضاً- يستتر فإذا كانت الأرض منبسطة بحث عن حفرة، أو شاخص، فإن وجد  المطمئن من الأرض كالحفرة نزل فيها، وقضى حاجته؛ لأنه أبلغ في الاستتار ما  لم يكن فيها ضرر عليه، أو يأتي إلى شاخص كأن يأتي إلى هضبة، أو تلٍّ؛  فيستقبله، ويقضي حاجته مستقبلاً له؛ لأنه أبلغ في الاستتار، وقالوا في  الفضاء يُبْعد لأنه إذا بَعُدَ شخصه تعذر على العين الإطلاع على عورته،  ويستتر لئلا يدهمه إنسان فجأة فيكون ذلك أبلغ في تحفظِه، وصيانة عورته، وقد  عُظِّم أمر الاستتار في قضاء الحاجة، ومن تساهل في قضاء حاجته، فقضاها  بجوار الطرقات على مرأى من الناس فإنه لا يخلو من الإثم، والتبعة، وقد ورد  في حديث إِبن عباس رضي الله عنهما في الصحيحين في قصة الرجلين اللّذين  يعذبان قال فيهما النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [إِنهما يُعذّبان، وما يُعذبان في كبيرٍ، أمَّا أحدُهما فكانَ لا يَسْتَنْزِهُ من بَوْلِه] وفي رواية: [لا يَسْتَتِرْ مِنْ بَوْلِه] قال بعض العلماء: [لا يستتر] أييتساهل في كشف عورته، وعدم سترها عن أعين الناس -والعياذ بالله- 
فقالوا: إنها من الأمور التي تكون سبباً في عذاب القبر، وفتنته -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية-.
فالمقصود  أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يستتر، وأنبه على مسألة يخطئ فيها كثير -أصلحهم  الله- خاصة من الجهلة، والعوام؛ فإنهم يأتون إلى أماكن الوضوء، ويكشفون  عوراتهم، ويستنجون فيها دون حياء من الناس، ولا خوف من الله -جل وعلا-  فأماكن الوضوء المخصّصة للوضوء لا يصلح فيها للإنسان أن يكشف عورته، وكذلك  أيضاً يتسبب في أذية الناس بنتن البول، وريحه، فهذه من الأمور الممقوتة  التي لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يفعلها، ومن رُوئِي منه فعل ذلك يُنصح، ويُذكّر،  ويخوّف بالله -جل وعلا-،
 ويقال له: إتق الله، ولا تؤذ المسلمين، فإن أماكن الوضوء ليست لقضاء الحاجة لما فيها من أذية الناس بالرائحة، والنَّتن، 
وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: [إتقوا اللّعانين، قالوا: وما اللّعانَانِ يا رسول الله؟ قال: الذي يبول في طريق الناسِ، وفي ظِلِّهمْ]  فبيّن عليه الصلاة والسلام تحريم البول في هذين الموضعين لما فيهما من  عظيم الضرر على المسلمين، فكذلك الحال فيمن يبول في أماكن الوضوء، حيث جمع  بين كشف العورة، وأذية الناس بنتن البول، والنجاسة نسأل الله السلامة  والعافية.
قوله رحمه الله: [وإرتيَادُه لِبَولِهِ مَوْضِعاً رَخْواً]: قوله: [وارتياده]: مأخوذ من قولهم: إرتاد الشيء: إذا طلبه، ومنه سُمّي الرائدُ رائداً، والرائد
في لغة العرب: هو الرجل الذي يُرسله الناس إذا كانوا في سفر لكي يطلب الماء لهم، فالرّيادة الطلب، 
فقوله: [إرتياده] أي: طلبه.
قوله: [وإرتيادُه لبوله موضعاً رخواً]:  أي إذا أراد المسلم أن يبول فإنه يطلب الأرض الرخوة؛ لأن الأرض الرخوة  أمكن في استيعاب البول، وأبعد من أن يتطاير طشاش البول، والنجاسة على  البدن، والثوب فينجسه، فشُرع له أن يطلب المكان الرخو، 
وفيه حديث ضعيف عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [إِذَا بالَ أحدُكم فَلْيَرتَدْ لِبَولِهِ]  أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود، وفيه راوٍ لم يسمّ، وهو الراوي عن أبي موسى رضي  الله عنه، وقد فُسِّر الإرتياد بمعنى الاختبار، والطلب كما مال إليه الإمام  ابن القيم رحمه الله، ولكن معناه صحيح أن الإنسان يشرع له أن يطلب مكاناً  رخواً؛ لأنه يحقق مقصود الشرع من الاستنزاه من البول وقد دل على ذلك حديث  الصحيحين عن إبن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قصة الرجلين المعذبين في قبريهما،  فمعنى الحديث، ومتنه صحيح، وإن كان سنده فيه ضعف، فإذا طلب المكان الرِّخو  حقّق مقصودَ الشَّرع من الاستنزاه من البول؛ لأنه لا يأمن غالباً من طشاش  البول،
 والأماكن تنقسم إلى قسمين:القسم الأول: أن تكون صلبة.
القسم الثاني: أن تكون رخوة.
وفي كلا القسمين إما أن تكون الأرض طاهرة، وإما أن تكون نجسة.
فأصبح القسمان منقسمين إلى أربعة.
فإن كان المكان طاهراً صلباً بال جالساً، وإن كان نجساً رخواً بال قائماً،  وإن كان نجساً صلباً إمتنع من البول فيه، وإن كان طاهراً صلباً خُيِّر بين  الجلوس، والقيام،
 وقد جمع بعض الفضلاء هذه الصور الأربعة في قوله:للطاهِر ِالصلب اجْلسِ ... وامْنَعْ بِرَخوٍ نَجِسِوالنجِس الصُّلْبَ اجْتنبِ ... واْجلسْ وقُمْ إِن تَعْكِسِ
هذه أربع صور:فقوله: (للطّاهِر الصُّلْبِ اجلِسِ): يعني إذا كان المكان طاهراً صلباً فإجلس. 
وقوله: (وامنَع برخوٍ نجس):  يعني إذا كان مكاناً رخواً نجساً كما يحدث الآن إذا امتلأ موضع قضاء  الحاجة لا يجلس الإنسان؛ لأنه إذا جلس ربما سقط ثوبه في النجاسة، أو تطاير  طشاش البول على بدنه، أو ثوبه، خاصة عند قضائه لحاجته.
وقوله: (والنَّجِسَ الصُّلبَ اجتنب): أي إذا كان مكاناً صلباً نجساً، فلا تقضي الحاجة فيه أعني البول لأنه لا يأمن التَّنجس غالباً.
وقوله: (واجْلِسْ وقُمْ إِنْ تَعْكِسِ):  يعني الطاهر الرَّخو إن شئت فاجلس فيه، وإن شئت فقم، فأنت مخيرٌ وقد صحّ  عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أنه بال قائماً، فالسُّنة  دالة على جواز البول قائماً.
ومنع بعض العلماء منه، وهو مذهب أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها-
 وكانت تقول: " من حدَّثكمْ أن رسول الله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بالَ قائماً؛ فلا تُصَدّقُوه " والظاهر أنه لم يبلغها ذلك فحدثت بما رأته من غالب حاله عليه الصلاةوالسلام وهو البول جالساً،
 وقد صحَّ في صحيح مسلم من حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه: [أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أتى سُباطةَ قومٍ فبَالَ قَائِماً] فدلّ على جواز البول قائماً قال بعض العلماء: إن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بال قائماً لعلّة؛ 
قيل: كان فيه مرض تحت ركبته في المَأبِضْ فلا يستطيع أن يثني رجليه فيجلس لقضاء حاجته فبال قائماً للضرورة.
وقيل: بال قائماً إستشفاءً من مرض الصُّلبِ، و
كانت العرب تستشفي من أمراض الظهر بالبول قائماً فقالوا: إنه بال قائماً إستشفاءً من مرض الصُّلب.
وهذان الوجهان عُلِّلَ بهما لكي يقال:  إن الأصل المنع، ولكن هناك وجه ثالث، وهو أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فعل ذلك لبيان الجواز، فلا حرج في فعله؛ لأنه لم يرد  نهي عن البول قائماً حتى يقال إن الأصل يقتضى التحريم، والمنع؛ ولأنه لو  كان بوله قائماً لعلّة المرض لنبّه على ذلك الصحابي، ولكنه لم يذكر شيئاً  من ذلك، فدلّ على عدمه، وعليه فإنه يترجح القول بأنّ هذا جائز، ولا حرج فيه  ولكن الهدي الأكمل، والأمثل أن يبول جالساً، وذلك لأنه هو هديه عليه  الصلاة والسلام في أغلب أحوله، ولأن الجلوس أبلغ في الإستتار، والتحفظ من  البول والله أعلم.
وقال بعض العلماء:  بال عند سُباطة القوم قائماً؛ لأن السُّباطة مكان القذر، والنّجاسة؛ فلم  يجلس -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- من أجل ذلك، وهذه العلة هي الوحيدة القوية  من بين العلل التي ذكروها لوجود دلالة في الظاهر تدل عليها.
قوله رحمه الله: [وارتيادُه لِبوْلِه مَوْضِعاً رَخْواً]: الارتياد قلنا: الطلب [لبوله]  خرج الغائط فإن الغائط يرتاد له موضعاً أيَّاً كان لكن في الغائط، استثنى  بعض العلماء أن يكون هناك مائع نجس كالحال إذا امتلأ الموضع المخصّص لقضاء  الحاجة بالنجاسة كما يحصل في زماننا في بعض دورات المياه فإنه إذا تغوط لم  يأمن من طُشاش النجاسة على ظهره، وثيابه إذا خرجت الفضلة من الغائط، ووقعت  في النجاسة التي إمتلأ بها ذلك الموضع فيمنع من قضاء الغائط في مثل هذه  المواضع إذا كانت مملوءة، وإذا كان المكان الذي جلس فيه الإنسان صلباً،  وعنده آلة يستطيع أن يحكَّ بها الأرض فالأفضل له أن يحكّها، 
وحملوا على ذلك حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: [كنتُ أَسيرُ مع النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فأحملُ أَنا، وغلامٌ نَحْوي إداوةً من ماءٍ، وعَنَزة]، 
والعنزة: هي الحربة الصغيرة، وفي رأسها الزُّج، 
وهو الحديد قالوا:  كانت تحُمل معه عليه الصلاة والسلام عند قضائه للحاجة، لأن من فوائدها إذا  مرّ على صلبٍ حَكّه بها، ثم قضى حاجته، وقد صارت الأرض رخوةً، فكان ذلك  أدعى لصيانة البدن، والثياب من النجاسة أثناء قضاء الحاجة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ومسْحُهُ بيدهِ اليُسرى إِذا فَرَغَ مِنْ بولِه مِنْ أَصلِ ذَكرهِ إلى رَأسِهِ]: هذا يسمى عند العلماء رحمهم الله بالسَّلْت، 
والسَّلت:  أن يضع رأس اُصبعه عند أصل الذّكر، ثم يمرّه على مجرى البول حتى يُنقّي  المجرى من الباقي إذا وُجِدَ، وهذا السّلتُ لا أصل له، وليس له دليل صحيح  بل إنهيجلب الوسوسة، ويشكك الإنسان،
 ولذلك قالوا: ينبغى للإنسان أن يقضي حاجته، فإذا غلب على ظنه أن البول إِنقطع قام.
أما  أن يوسوس، ويبالغ في إزالة الخارج فإنه لا يأمن من حصول الوسوسة، والشّكِ،  ويسترسل إلى ما لا تحمد معه العاقبة، وهذا صحيح، ولشيخ الإسلام -رحمة الله  عليه- كلام جيد في هذه المسألة بيّن فيه أن هذا لم يثبت فيه نصّ صحيح عن  النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-،
 وقرر العلماء أن الذَّكَرَ كالضرع كلما حُلبَ دَرَّ أي:  أن المكلف كلما ضغط عليه، وأكثر من تعاهده آذاه، وأتعبه بخروج البول،  والمنبغي على المكلف أن يتقي الله على قدر إستطاعته يجلس فيقضي حاجته، فإن  غلب على ظنِّه أن البول إنتهى صبَّ الماء، أو استجمر بالحجارة، ثم قام  والله لا يكلفه إلا ما في وسعه، فإن أحسّ بخروج شيء، أو أن شيئاً يتحرك في  العضو فذلك من وسوسة الشيطان حتى يستيقن فيجد البلل على ثوبه، أو على فخذه،  أو رأس عضوه ولا يلزمه أن يذهب، ويبحث، ويفتّش فإن الإنسان إذا غلب على  ظنِّه أنه إنقطع بوله كفاه ذلك، وأجزأ عنه، وقد فعل ما أوجب الله عليه، ولا  يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها، وإذا إستمر على العمل بغالب الظنِ، وعدم  البحث، والتّفتيش عن وجود شيء فإنه سرعان ما تذهب عنه الوساوس، وتضعف  تدريجياً، كما يذكر الأطباء، والمجربون، هذا السّلت لا يشرع إلا في حالة  واحدة، 
وهي: أن يكون الإنسان مبتلى  بضعف في خروج البول، وهي حالة يُبتلى بها البعض - حمانا الله وإياكم منه-  فبعد خروج بوله تبقى قطرات تضعف الآلة عن دفعها، ولا يمكن خروجها إلا  بالسّلت فيُمرُ رأسَ إصبعه من أصل العضو إلى رأسه حتى يُنْقِي الموضع هذا استثناه بعض العلماء، وهي الحالة الوحيدة المستثناة، وأما عدا ذلك فلا.
قوله رحمه الله: [ونتْرهُ ثلاثاً]:  النتر بضرب رأس الذكر، كالسلت غير مشروع ولم يثبت به شيء، وفيه حديث ضعيف،  ولا يعتبر من السُّنة، وكل من السّلت، والنتر مدعاة للوسوسة، والتباس  الأمور على صاحبها، ولكن المكلف يتقي الله على قدر استطاعته، وشريعتنا  شريعة رحمة، وتيسير وليست بشريعة عذاب، ولا عنت،
 ولا تعسير كما قال سبحانه: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ} (1)  يقوم الإنسان فإن أحسّ بخروج خارج، أو حركة في العضو، ولم يتأكد من خروجه  فإنه يحكم باليقين، وهو عدم الخروج، حتى يستيقن، أو يغلب على ظنه الخروج،  ولو حكم باليقين، وبقي عليه، وكان الواقع أنه خرج شيء، ولم يعلم به فإن  صلاته صحيحة، وطهارته مجزئة، لأنه عمل بالأصل إمتثالاً للشرع، والتزاماً  لسنة النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حيث أمر من إستيقن الطهارة  ألا يحكم بضدها إلا بيقين، أو غالب ظن، كما دلّ على ذلك حديث عبد الله بن  زيد رضي الله عنه في الصحيحين حينما شُكِي إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرجلُ يجدُ الشيءَ في الصلاة؟ 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: [لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً]، وإذا إستمر على ذلك إنقطعت عنه الوساوس والشكوك بإذن الله تعالى.**(1) الأنبياء، آية: 107.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (16)
صـــــ99 إلى صــ104


قوله رحمه الله: [وتحوّله عن مَوْضِعِه ليسْتَنْجِي في غَيْرِه]: هذه حالة خاصة تحصل لبعض الناس حيث يبقى الخارج في عضوه، ويحتاج إلى الإنتقال، والحركة ليقوى العضو على إخراج الفضله،
 وهذا القيام مبني على أحد أمرين:
الأمر الأول: ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم من أن الإنسان إذا ضعف عن إخراج الفضله فإنه لا يخلو من ثلاث حالات:
الحالة الأولى: أن تخرج منه بالسَّلت.
والحالة الثانية: أن تخرج بالصوت، وهو النّحْنَحةُ.
الحالة الثالثة: أن تخرج بعد التّحول، والحركة كالإنتقال من موضع قضاء الحاجة.
فبعض الناس إذا بقي الباقي في عضوه لا يستطيع إخراجه إلا بالسَّلت فيشرع له السَّلت؛ " لأن ما لا يتمُّ الواجبُ إلا به فهو واجبٌ " فشرع بأصل الشريعة.
النوع الثاني: يكون الدافع عنده ضعيفاً فيحتاج إلى إحداث صوت، وذلك بالنحنحة، وكانوا يعرفونها من الأمور التي يُبلى به الإنسان عند قضائه لحاجته،
 فيتنحنح حتى تقوى آلته على الدفع قالوا: فيشرع له ذلك فيتنحنح.ومنهم من يخرج منه الخارج بعد حركته، فإذا إنتقل من موضع قضاء حاجته، ومشى الخطوة والخطوتين قويت الآلة على الدفع، فدفعت ما هو ثمَّ،
 قالوا: فمثل هذا بعد أن ينتهى من قضاء الحاجة يقوم إلى أقرب موضع يستنجي فيه حتى يقوى العضو على إخراج ما بقي.
الأمر الثاني: الذي من أجله ذكر  العلماء القيام من الموضع إلى موضع ثانٍ ليستنجي فيه: إنه إذا قضى الحاجة  على التراب كما هو الحال في القديم فإنه لا يأمن أثناء صب الماء على العضو  أن يتطاير شيء من البول على البدن، أو الثوب، أو المكان، 
ولذلك قالوا:  إنه يتحوّل عن موضع قضاء حاجته إلى موضع قريب حتى إذا صبّ الماء نزل على  أرض طاهرة، فإذا تطاير شيء من ذلك الماء لم يدخله الوسواس هذا هو وجه  الانتقال عندهم، 
وهو أقوى الوجهين لكنه قد يحكم باختصاصه بحال الإستنجاء بالماء كما يفهم من قول المصنف رحمه الله بقوله: [ليسْتَنجِي في غيره إنْ خَافَ تلوثاً] ويختص بحال خوفه من التلوث، والنجاسة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويُكْرهُ دُخولُه بشيءٍ فيه ذِكرُ اللهِ تعالى]: ويكره للمسلم أن يدخل الحمام، 
وموضع قضاء الحاجة بشيء فيه ذكر الله مثل:  كتب التفسير، والحديث، وكتب العلم، والرسائل، وأما القرآن نفسه؛ فقد نصّوا  على حرمة دخول مكان قضاء الحاجة به، واستثنوا من منع دخول مكان قضاء  الحاجة بشيء فيه ذكر الله تعالى حالة الحاجة،
 كما نصّ عليه المصنف رحمه الله بقوله: [إِلا لحاجةٍ]  ومن أمثلة ذلك: الدّراهم، والنقود إذا كان مكتوباً عليها إسم الله، وكان  يخاف إن وضعها في الخارج أن تُسْرقَ، وكذلك إذا كانت معه كتب علم لم يجد  مكاناً تصان فيه بحيث لو وضعها خارج موضع الحاجة تعرّضت لامتهان أكبر، أو  يخاف أن تتلف، أو تُسرق فحينئذ لا بأس أن يدخلها معه، ثم إذا دخل نظر إلى  موضع غير مكان قضاء حاجته يمكن وضعها فيه على وجه لا تُمْتهنُ فيه، 
مثل: أن يضعها على إبريق الماء، ويُبعده عنه، ويُنحّيه عن موضع قضاء حاجته، أو على  مقبض الباب إن أمِنَ سقوطها، وقد دلّت الأصول الشرعية على أنه ينبغي للمسلم  أن يعظِّم شعائرَ الله، (وهي كل ما أشعر الله بتعظيمه) كما في قوله سبحانه وتعالى: {ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ}  ولا شك في أن القرآن، وكتب التفسير، والحديث، ونحوها كلّها من شعائر الله  لما فيها من آيات القرآن، وأحاديث رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، وهما الوحي، 
والأصل فيه أن يكرَّم كما قال سبحانه وتعالى منبهاً عباده على هذا الأصل الشرعي: {كَلَّا إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ * فَمَنْ شَاءَ ذَكَرَهُ * فِي صُحُفٍ مُكَرَّمَةٍ * مَرْفُوعَةٍ مُطَهَّرَةٍ} فقوله: {فِي صُحُفٍ مُكَرَّمَةٍ} خبر بمعنى الإنشاء ففيه تنبيه على ما ينبغي على المسلم من إكرام الوحي.
قوله رحمه الله: [ورَفْعُ ثَوبِه قَبلَ دُنوهِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ]: مراده أنه ينبغي على المكلف إذا أراد أن يقضي حاجته أن يرفع ثوبه إذا دنى من الأرض، 
وهذا مبني على الأصل الشرعي الموجب لمنع كشف العورة ووجوب حفظها كما في الحديث الصحيح من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إِحْفَظْ عَورَتَكَ]  وقد جاز له كشفها لقضاء الحاجة، فلا يكشفها إلا مقارباً لذلك، وذلك عند  دنوه من الأرض، ولأن ذلك أبلغ في الاستتار، فإذا رفع ثوبه قبل الدّنو من  الأرض كان ذلك مكروهاً له، لا محرماً.
قوله رحمه الله: [وكلامُه فِيهِ]: أي ولا يتكلم فيه،
 والضمير في قوله: [فيه] عائد إلى الموضع الذي يقضي فيه حاجته، 
والنهي عن ذلك ورد فيه حديث عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: [لا يذهبُ الرّجلانِ يَضْربانِ الغائطَ يُكلّم أحدُهمَا صَاحِبَه، فإن الله يَمقُتُ ذَلِكَ] ولو صحّ هذا  الحديث لكان موجباً للتحريم، لأن مقْتَ الفعل دالّ على مَقْتَ الفاعل،  والفعل الموجب للمقت محرم شرعاً.والكلام  أثناء قضاء الحاجة إعتبره المصنف رحمه الله مكروهاً لا محرماً، وهو عند  بعض أهل العلم رحمهم الله من خوارم المروءة، فمن فعله سقطت مرؤته، ورُدّتْ  شَهادُته، ولا شك في أن الحياء مانع من فعل ذلك، 
وقد قال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كما في الصحيح: [إِن مما أَدْركَ النّاسُ مِنْ كَلامِ النُّبوةِ الأُولى إِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَحِ فَاصْنَع ما شِئْتَ]، وتستثنى الحالات التي توجد فيها ضرورة،
 أو حاجة للكلام فمثال الضرورة: أن يخشى على إنسان الهلاك، ويكون في حال قضاء حاجته، فيصيح لإنقاذه، وإعلام الغير بحاله، 
ومثال الحاجة: أن يترك صبياً فيخشى ذهابه، وضياعه، فيكلمه حتى يكون ذلك سبباً في بقائه، وعدم ذهابه، ونحو ذلك مما تدعو الحاجة إليه.
وقوله رحمه الله: [وكلامه فيه]  فيه فائدة حيث إن الحكم بكراهية الكلام متعلق بحال وجود الإنسان في موضع  قضاء الحاجة بغضِّ النّظر عن كونه يقضي حاجته، أو لا، وعليه فبمجرد دخوله  للموضع يمتنع من الكلام.
قوله رحمه الله: [وبَولُهُ في شَقٍ، ونحوه] أي ويكره أن يبول في شَقٍّ، 
والشَّقُ: واحد الشُّقوق، وهو الصَّدْع في الأرض، وقوله [ونحوه]  أي نحو الشق من الفتحات مثل: الثُّقْبِ، وقد علّل بعض الشّراح ذلك بكونها  مساكن للجنِّ، فإذا بال فيها آذاهم فيؤذونه، وذكروا في ذلك قصة موت سعد إبن  عبادة رضي الله عنه وفي سندها كلام. ومن أهل العلم من علّل ذلك بأن الهوامَّ، والحشرات تكون غالباً في هذه  المواضع، فإذا بال فيها خرجت عليه، فما كان منها مؤذياً كالحيّات،  والثّعابين يؤذيه، وربما يتسبب في موته، وعلى الأقل ربما خرج عليه أثناء  البول فيقطع بوله فيُزْرِمَه فيضره ذلك في جسده كما هو معروف عند الأطباء،  ولو خرجت الحشرات الصغيرة تنجست بالبول، فربما سعت إلى قدميه، وجسده، أو  ثوبه فتَلوَّثَ بالنجاسة، ومن هنا نبّه المصنف رحمه الله على عدم البول في  هذه المواضع، والتَّنبيه على ذلك موافق لأصول الشريعة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ومسُّ فَرْجِهِ بِيَمينِه] أي: ويكره أن يمسَّ الفرج باليمين، والصحيح: أن ذلك محرم لما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [لا يُمْسِكَنَّ أحدُكمْ ذَكَرَهُ بيمينِه وهُو يَبُولُ، ولا يَتَمسحُ من الخلاءِ بِيَمينِه]، والنهي يقتضي التحريم، ومثله حديث سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه، وهو صحيح.عبّر المصنف رحمه الله بالفرج ليدل على شموله للقبل، والدبر سواء كان من المرأة، أو الرجل، فلا يجوز لمسه بيمينه.والتعبير باللّمس يدلُّ على أنّ محل ذلك أن يباشر الفرج بيده دون وجود حائل، 
ومفهومه: أنه إذا وجد الحائل فلا بأس، وهو أحد الوجهين عند أهل العلم رحمهم الله.والنهي عن مسِّ الفرج باليمين، وتحريمه محلّه إذا لم توجد حاجة، أو ضرورة،
 فإن وجدت فلا حرج مثل: أن يكون ذلك لتعذر اللّمس بالشمال كمن كانت يده اليسرى مشلولة، أو مقطوعة، أو بها علّة تمنع مباشرتها، والحكم بالمنع لا يختص بالإنسان نفسه بل يشمل غيره، فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تلمس ذكر  صبيّها باليمين، وهكذا الطبيب، بل يقع اللّمس عند وجود الموجب للترخيص لهم  به بغير اليد اليمنى منهم،
 ويكون تعبير النصِّ في الأحاديث الناهية عن إمساك الإنسان لذكره في قوله: [أحدُكُمْ ذَكَرَهُ] قد خرج مخرج الغالب؛ لأن الغالب أن يمسك الإنسان ذكر نفسه، 
والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن النصَّ إذا خَرَج مخرَجَ الغَالبِ لم يُعْتَبرْ مَفهُومُه].
قوله رحمه الله: [واسْتِنْجَاؤه، واسْتِجْمارُه بها]: أي ويكره إستنجاؤه، واستجماره بها أي بيده اليمنى، وقد قدمنا أن الصحيح أن هذا محرم لورود النهي الدّال على ذلك.والمراد  باستنجائه باليمين أن يصبَّ الماء على فرجه قُبلاً كان، أو دبراً رجلاً  كان، أو إمرأة ثمّ يلمسه بها أثناء الإستنجاء لطلب حصول النقاء.
والحكم  فيه كما تقدم في لمس الفرج أنه لا يجوز عموماً سواء إستنجى لنفسه، أو  إستنجى لغيره كغسل فرج الصبيِّ، والصَّبية، والعاجز، والمشلول، ونحوهم، فلا  يجوز أن يكون ذلك باليمين.
وأما  الإستجمار باليمين فهو أن يأخذ الأحجار، والمناديل التي يريد أن يستجمر بها  بيده اليمنى، وينظف بها المكان، صحيح أن المباشرة للفرج كانت بالحجر،  والمنديل لكن الشّرع نهاه أن يفعل ذلك بيمينه؛ 
كما في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: [ولا يَسْتَطِبْ بِيَمينهِ]، وظاهر النهي التحريم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (17)
صـــــ105 إلى صــ111


وقد أورد بعض العلماء رحمهم الله إشكالاً في الاستطابة، خاصّة إذا كانت من  البول من الرجل، فمن المعلوم أنه لا يجوز له أن يمسك ذكره بيمينه كما  قدمنا، وهنا لا يجوز له أن يمسك الحجر، أو ما يستجمر به بيمينه، وهو لا بد  له أن يمسك ذكره أثناء الإستجمار، فإن أمسكه باليمين خالف النهي الوارد عن  إمساكه بها، وإن أمسكه بشماله فسيمسك الحجر بيمينه ويكون مستطيباً بها؛  فخالف النهي الوارد عن الاستطابة بها، فكيف يفعل؟وأجيب  بأنه لا يمسك ذكره بيمينه لأن النهي صريح في ذلك، ويمسك الحجر باليمين،  ويثبِّتها، ولا يحرِّكها، ويكون التحريك للعضو باليسار، وحينئذ لا يكون  مستطيباً بيمينه، ويرتفع الإشكال، لأن الإستطابة باليمين تكون بتحريكه  للحجر، والمنديل، فيمتنع من فعل التحريك، ويُبْقيها ثابتة، ويحرِّك يسراه  لتحصل الإستطابة بها وحدها.

قوله رحمه الله: [وإِسْتِقْبالُ النَّيرَيْنِ] أي ويكره له أن يستقبل النيّرين،
 والنيّران هما: الشمس، والقمر، 
وصفا بذلك لوجود النور فيهما كما قال تعالى: {تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجًا وَقَمَرًا مُنِيرًا}، والحكم بكراهة استقبال النَّيرين ورد فيه حديث ضعيف،
 وقيل: لما فيهما من نور الله تعالى كما مشى عليه صاحب الروض وقيل: لأنهما من آيات الله، وقيل: لأنّ عليهما ملكين وكلها أقوال ضعيفة،
 والصحيح: أنه لا يكره إستقبالهما، 
واستدبارهما لأنّ السُّنة ثبتت بجواز ذلك كما في الصحيح عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: [لا تَسْتقبلوا القِبلةَ، ولا تَسْتدبِروها ببولٍ، ولا غَائطٍ ولكنْ شَرِّقُوا، أو غَربوا] ومن المعلوم أن هذا الحديث خاطب عليه الصلاة والسلام به أهل المدينة، والقبلة بالنسبة لهم جنوباً، 
فقوله: [شَرِّقوا، أو غَرِّبوا]  إذن باستقبال المشرق، والمغرب، وهذا يستلزم لا محالة أن يستقبل النيّرين  قطعاً خاصة عند الطلوع، والغروب، فدل على عدم صحة القول بتحريم إستقبال  النيرين، وأن الصحيح جوازه، خاصة، وأنه لم يثبت في النهي عن ذلك، ولا فيما  ذكروه من العلل دليل شرعى يعتمد عليه في ذلك.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويَحرُمُ إِسْتقبالُ القِبلةِ، واسْتِدبارُها في غير بُنيانٍ]: أي: ويحرم على المكلف أن يستقبل القبلة، أو يستدبرها في غير بنيان، وهذه المسألة إختلف فيها العلماء رحمهم الله على ستة أقوال، 
وهي:القول الأول: يحرم الاستقبال، والاستدبار مطلقاً، وهو مذهب الحنفية، واختاره الإمام ابن حزم، وشيخ الإسلام رحمة الله على الجميع.
القول الثاني: يجوز الاستقبال، والاستدبار مطلقاً؛ وهو مذهب الظاهرية، وبعض السلف رحمهم الله.
القول الثالث: يجوز الاستدبار، دون الاستقبال؛ وهو رواية عن الإمام أبي حنيفة، وأحمد، وقول بعض السلف رحمهم الله.
القول الرابع: يجوز الاستدبار، دون الاستقبال في البنيان، دون الصحراء؛ وهو رواية عن الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله.
القول الخامس: يجوز الاستقبال، والاستدبار في البنيان، دون الصحراء؛ وهو مذهب الجمهور، وهم المالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة رحمهم الله.وهذه هي أقوال العلماء -رحمة الله  عليهم- في هذه المسألة وقد بيّنتها، وذكرت أدلتها، ووجه دلالتها في شرح  بلوغ المرام، والذي يترجح في نظري، 
والعلم عند الله هو القول بالتحريم مطلقاً لما يلى:
أولاً: لصحة دلالة السنة في حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [لا تَسْتَقبلُوا القِبْلةَ، ولا تَسْتَدبروها ببولٍ، ولا غائطٍ، ولكنْ شَرِّقوا، أو غَرِّبوا]  متفق عليه، ومثله حديث سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه فهذا نهي عام شامل  للإستقبال، والإستدبار في الصحراء، والبنيان، والأصل في النهي أنه محمول  على التحريم حتى يدلّ الدليل على صرفه إلى الكراهة.
ثانياً: أنه دليل حظر، وما إستدل به من خالفه فدليله للإباحة،
 والقاعدة: (أنه إذا تعارضَ الحاظِرُ، والمُبيحُ قَدّمنا الحاظرَ عَلى المُبِيح).ثالثاً: أنّ حديث إبن عمر رضي الله عنهما في رؤيته للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ [يَقْضِي حَاجَتَهُ على لَبِنَتيْنِ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الشَّامِ مُسْتَدْبِرَ الكَعْبَةِ] لا يقوى على معارضة حديثنا من الوجوه التالية:
الوجه الأول: أنّ حديثنا قول إشتمل على خطاب، وتشريع للأمة، وحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما فعل من النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، 
والقاعدة: (أنه إِذا تعَارضَ القَوْلُ، والفِعْلُ، قَدّمْنا القَوْلَ على الفِعْلِ) لأن الفعل يدخله إِحتمال الخصوصية بخلاف القول الذي خُوطِبتْ به الأمّة، فيكون دليل القول أرجح.
الوجه الثاني:  أنه لو كان فعل النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تشريعاً للأمة  لما وقع على هذا الوجه الخفي الذي لا يمكن أن تطلع عليه الأمّة في الأصل،  لأن وسيلته محرمة، وهي قصد النظر إليه عليه الصلاة والسلام على هذه الحالة،  ولذلك لم تقع من إِبن عمر رضي الله عنهما قصداً، فلا شك أن هذا يَبْعُد  معه القول بأنه تشريع للأمة، وهو يقوي دعوى الخصوصية له عليه الصلاة،  والسلام.
الوجه الثالث:  أنه على القول بأن العلّة في النهي هي تعظيم القبله؛ فإن النبي صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا ينخرم فيه هذا المعنى لمكان العصمة، بخلاف  عموم الأمة، فقوّى هذا المعنى القول بحمل حديث إِبن عمر رضي الله عنهما على  الخصوصية.
الوجه الرابع:  أنّ حديث إِبن عمر رضي الله عنهما لم يعارض حديث أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه من  جميع الوجوه لأنه إِشتمل على إِستدبار الكعبة، وحديث النّهي جمع كلا  الأمرين الاستقبال، والاستدبار، فلا يقوى على العارضة فيهما، بل تقع  المعارضة فيه من وجه واحد، وهو الاستدبار دون الاستقبال، وحينئذ يضعف متنه  عن معارضة متن حديث أب أيوب رضي الله عنه عند من يحمله على المعارضة  العامة، ويقول بجواز الأمرين في البنيان، دون الصحراء، وهم الجمهور رحمهم  الله.
رابعاً: أنّ أحاديث الجواز الأخرى لم  تخل أسانيدها من كلام كما بيّناه في شرح البلوغ، وحديث النهي، والتحريم  أصحُّ ثبوتاً، وأقوى دلالة على الحظر، والتحريم فكان مُقدّماً على غيره،  والله تعالى أعلم.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولبْثُهُ فَوقَ حَاجتِه]  أي: ويحرم أن يلبث بمعنى: أن يقعد في مكان قضاء الحاجة أكثر مما يحتاجه،  بل عليه أن يبادر بالخروج منه بمجرد إنتهائه من حاجته، وطهارته منها، 
والأصل في ذلك: أن السنة دلّت على أنها أماكن فيها الضرر كما يشهد لذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إنّ هذه الحُشوش محتَضَرة] أي تحضرها الشياطين، 
وفي دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام عند دخوله بقوله: [اللهم إني أعوذُ بِكَ من الخبثِ، والخبائِثِ]  ما يشير إلى هذا المعنى، وعلّل في الروض التحريم بكشف العورة، أي أنه  سيبقى مكشوف العورة فوق قدر الحاجة، وهي علة واردة، ولكن يشكل عليها أنها  تقتضي تخصيص التحريم بحال كشف العورة، فلو سترها، وأطال المكث لخرج من  المنع، وظاهر كلام المصنف رحمه الله لا يدل عليه لأنه غير مُقيَّدٍ بهذه  الحالة، بل العبرة بالمكان نفسه، ولذلك جعل التحريم مرتباً على إطالة  اللبث، والمقام في المكان لغير حاجة، وظاهره أن العبرة بالمكان كما شهدت به  دلالة السنة المتقدمة.
قوله رحمه الله: [وبَولُه في طريقٍ، وظلٍّ نَافِع]: أي ويحرم عليه أن يبول في طريق؛ وسُمِّي الطريق طريقاً من الطَّرق؛ لأن الناس يطرقونه بنعالهم، وقيل: لأنه يُسمع فيه طرق النعال.
والطريق فيه موضعان:الموضع الأول: الطريق المعين المحدد، وهذا لا إشكال في حرمة قضاء الحاجة فيه سواء كانت بولاً، أو غائطاً، ومن فعل ذلك فإن الناس تلعنه، 
وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه نبّه أمته على ذلك بقوله: [إِتّقُوا اللّعانينِ، قالوا: وما اللّعانَانِ يا رَسولَ الله؟ قال: الّذي يبُولُ في طريقِ النّاسِ، وظِلهمْ]  فبيّن عليه الصلاة والسلام حرمة ذلك، وأنه موجب للعن الناس، وأمر أمته أن  تجتنبه لما فيه من أذية المسلمين، ولا يجوز للمسلم أن يؤذي إخوانه، أو  يتسبب في أذيتهم، 
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في الصحيح: [الُمسْلِمُ مَنْ سَلِمَ الُمسْلِمُونَ مِنْ يَدِهِ، ولِسَانِهِ].
الموضع الثاني:  الجوانب المُهَيّأة لقضاء الحاجة كما في طرق السفر الآن، وقد تكون محجوزة  لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يذهب في مكان غير أطراف الطريق فإذا إحتاج أن يبول  فلا حرج عليه أن يقضي حاجته في تلك الأطراف، لبعد تلك الجوانب، وعدم حصول  الضرر على المسافرين غالباً، ولكن عليه أن يبتعد عما يغلب على الظن نزول  المسافرين فيه، للجلوس، أو الصلاة.
وأما الظِّلُ:  فهو الساتر من الشمس، والنّاس تحتاجه غالباً وترتفق بالنزول، والجلوس فيه،  فإذا قضى حاجته فيه حَرَمَهم منه، أو آذاهم أثناء جلوسِهم فتَنجّسوا، أو  تأذَوا بالرَّائحةِ، فحَرُم عليه أن يقضي فيه حاجته لذلك، ويفهم من قوله [نافعٍ] أنه إذا لم يكن كذلك جاز له قضاء الحاجة فيه، واعتبر بعض الفقهاء رحمهم الله العلّة، وهي حاجة الناس للإنتفاع بالمكان، وبنوا على ذلك تحريم البول في المكان المشمس الذي يجلس الناس فيه في الشتاء كما نبه عليه في الشرح.وأما الدليل على تحريم البول في الطريق فالأصل فيه ما تقدم ذكره في الطريق، 
وهو ما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: [إِتّقُوا اللّعانينِ. قالوا: يا رسولَ اللهِ وما اللّعانان؟ قال: الذي يَبولُ في طريقِ الناسِ، وظِلِّهمْ]، فدلّ على حرمة البول في هذين الموضعين، وفي حكمه التغوط، لأن المعنى فيهما واحد.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتَحتَ شَجَرةٍ عَليها ثَمرةٌ]: أي ويحرم عليه أن يبول تحت شجرة مثمرة، لأن الشجرة تغتذي بالنجاسة.ومذهب  بعض العلماء أن الشجر إذا اغتذت بالنجاسة لا يجوز أكل ثمرتها؛ لأن النبي  -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- حرم الجلاّلة وهي التي تأكل العذرة،  والنجاسة، فدلّ هذا على أن الشجر إذا اغتذى بالنجاسة لا يجوز أكل ثمره وهذا  أصح قولي العلماء؛ أو تكون علة التحريم أن الشجر يستظل الناس بظلّه؛ فإذا  قضى الحاجة تحته فإنه يمنعهم من المقيل، والنزول تحته، والإرتفاق به.
قال رحمه الله: [ويُشْتَرطُ للاستِجمَارِ بأحجارٍ، ونَحوِها أَنْ يكونَ طاهِراً منْقِياً] في هذه العبارة بيّن المصنف الأمور التي ينبغي توفرها في الشيء الذي يستجمر به، 
وقد ذكر في عبارته هنا وصفين لا بد من تحققهما:
الأول: أن يكون طاهراً.
والثاني: أن يكون منقياً.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (18)
صـــــ112 إلى صــ121



أما طهارة الشيء الذي يستجمر به فكأن يأخذ حجراً طاهراً، ويُنْقِي به  الموضعَ، أو يأخذ ورقاً، أو قماشاً ما لم يكن فيه كتابة، أو شيءٌ محترم  فيأخذ هذا الطاهر، ويُنْقِي به الموضع لأن الشّرع شرع الطهارة بالماء،  والحجارة لإنقاء الموضع فإذا كان الشيء الذي يتطهر به نجساً لم يحقق مقصود  الشرع لأنه يزيد الموضع نجاسة، ولا ينقيه.
والدليل على اشتراط هذا الوصف: أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- لما جِيءَ له بالحجرين، والرَّوثة ليستنجي بها رمى الروثةَ،
 وقال: [إنها رِكْسٌ] وهي لغة اليمن أنهم يبدلون الجيم كافاً، والأصل [رِجْس]  والرِّجْسُ: النَّجِسْ، فامتنع النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  من الإنقاء بالروثة بناء على أنها ركس، فدلّ على أنّ الشيء الذي يتطهر به  لا بد من أن يكون طاهراً.
وأما شرط الإنقاء: فالمراد به أن يحصل النّقاء للموضع عند مسحه بذلك المستجمر به من الحجارة، والمناديل، ونحوها،
 فأما إذا كان لا يُنْقِي مثل:  الزجاج، والحجر الأملس، والرُّخام الأملس، والفحم، ونحوها فلا يجزئ، لأنه  لا يحقق مقصود الشرع من تنظيف المكان، وتنقيته، فلا تحصل به الطهارة،
 ودليل ذلك ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: [أنه نهى عَنِ الإسْتِنْجَاءِ بالرَّجِيع، والعَظْمِ] والنهي عن الإستنجاء بالعظم مبني على كونه زاداً لإخواننا من الجن، ولأنه أملس لا يحصل به النقاء.
فتلخص مما سبق أنه لا بد من تحقق هذين الوصفين:
الأول: أن يكون الشيء الذي يستجمر به طاهراً.
والثاني: أن يحصل به النقاء للموضع من النجاسة.
قوله رحمه الله: [غيرَ عَظْمٍ، ورَوْثٍ]:  لأن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- نهى عن الاستجمار بهما كما  في أحاديث السنن، ومنها حديث سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه، وغيره، 
أما العظم فقال فيه عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إِنه زادُ إِخوانِكُمْ مِنَ الجِنِّ] ولذلك لما إِجتمع النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بالجِنِّ سألوه الزاد؟ فقال: [لَكمْ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ ذُكر اسم اللهِ عَليْه تَجدونهَ أَوفَرَ مَا يكونُ لَحْماً] ولذلك نهي عن الاستجمار به، وهي إحدى العلتين فيه.
وقال بعض أهل العلم:  إن العظام مع كونها زاداً لإخواننا من الجن لا تُنْقِي الموضعَ ففرّعوا  على هذه العلِّة حكما، وهو عدم الاستجمار بشيء أملس لا يُنْقي الموضع، وهي  العلة الثانية في تحريم الإستنجاء به.
قوله رحمه الله: [وطعامٍ]:  أي وغير طعام فإن الطعام لا يجوز الاستجمار به لما فيه من الامتهان،  والإفساد للنعمة، وكلاهما محرم، ولذلك نصّوا على أنه لا يجوز الاستجمار  بالطعام، وهذا بإجماع أهل العلم رحمهم الله.
وقال بعض العلماء:  إنه إذا قصد باستنجائه بالطعام إمتهان النعمة يكفر -والعياذ بالله- كما لو  وطئها بقدمه قاصداً الامتهان، والكفر بالنعمة -نسأل الله السلامة  والعافية-.
قوله رحمه الله: [ومُحْتَرَمٍ]: المحترم: هو الشيء الذي له حرمة، ومعنى العبارة أنه لا يجوز الاستجمار بالمحترمات، ومنها كتب العلم، 
لأنها من شعائر الله التي أشعر الله سبحانه بتعظيمها كما في قوله تعالى: {ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ} (1)، قال بعض العلماء: الشعائر جمع شعيرة، 
وهي كل ما أشعر الله أي: أعلم العباد بحرمته، وتعظيمه فلذلك لا ينبغي أن يستجمر بشيء محترم شرعاً لأنه مخالف لمقصود الشرع.
قوله رحمه الله: [ومتَّصِلٍ بِحيوانٍ]:  كأن يستجمر بذيل الناقة، أو البقرة، أو يستجمر بظهرهما، كل ذلك لا ينبغي  له لأنه في حكم الاستجمار بالطعام، ولما فيه من تنجيس الموضع المتصل بذلك  الحيوان.
ومما ينبغي على طالب العلم أن يلاحظه أن هذه المستثنيات على ضربين:
الضرب الأول: ورد النصّ به كالعظم، والرَّوثِ.
والضرب الثاني: منه ما عُرف من أصول الشرع المنع منه كما في المحترم، ونحوه،
 ومنه:  ما يفوِّت مقصود الشرع، وهو الذي لا يُنْقِي، وبناءً على ذلك نفهم أن  أحكام مسائل الفقه تؤخذ تارة من نصِّ الشَّرع عليها، وتارة تُفْهم من أصوله  العامة، فالعلماء -رحمهم الله- يذكرون ما نصَّ الشَّرع عليه؛ لأنه هو  الأصل، ثم يُتبعونَه بما دلّت الشريعة عليه بالعمومات، 
أو بالأصول العامّة كأن تقول: مقصد الشريعة إحترام كتب العلم،
 وإجلالها لقوله تعالى: {ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ}  وفي الاستنجاء بها مخالفة لمقصود الشرع فيحرم، وقد قرر الإمام الشاطبي  -رحمه الله- هذه القاعدة في مباحث المقاصد من كتابه الموافقات الذي ينبغي  على طلاب العلم أن يقرؤوه، وأن يلمّوا به، وهو في الجزء الثاني من  الموافقات، وهو من أنفس ما كتب في المقاصد،**(1) الحج، آية: 32.
******************
ومسائلها، 
ويقال: أنه أول من كتب في باب المقاصد، 
وأفردها ببحوثها قرّر ذلك بقوله رحمه الله: [قَصْدُ الشّارع من المكلّفِ أن يكون قصدُه موافقاً له لا مخالفاً]  فإذا فهمنا أن مقصود الشريعة إحترام كتب العلم، وإجلالها، وسئلت عن شيء  يتضمن إحتقارها، أو الاستخفاف بها، أو إنتقاصها تفهم أنه ليس ثَمّ شرع الله  أي أن هذا الفعل المسؤول عنه مخالف لما أمر الشّرع به، فيُمنع منه بأصول  الشّرع العامة لا بالنصّ عليه عيناً، وهذا الذي يسمونه الأخذ من أصول  الشريعة العامة، وبناءً على ذلك لما كان مقصود الشرع إجلال ما أمر بإجلاله  من كتب العلم، والمحترمات فرَّع العلماء -رحمهم الله- عليه هذه المسألة.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولو بِحَجرٍ ذي شُعَبٍ]: [لو]: فيها إشارة للخلاف في الفقه المذهبي.
ومنهم من يقول: إنها مطلقاً إذا جاءت في كتب الفقه، 
أو متونه مثل أن يقول المصنف: [يجوز ذلك ولو على ظهر السفينة] تفهم أن المسألة على ظهر السفينة فيها خلاف، وتفهم أن ما بعد (لو) على الراجح عند المصنف، وأن هناك قولاً مخالفاً لهذا القول.
وقال بعض العلماء:  لا تشير إلى الخلاف إلا إذا التزم المصنف بها في مقدمته كما فعل خليل صاحب  المختصر في الفقه المالكي، ونبّه على إعتباره لهذا المصطلح في مقدمته.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولو بِحَجَرٍ ذِي شُعَبٍ]: الحجر ذو الشعب هو: الذي يكون له ثلاث، أو أربع شُعَب على حسب كبره المهم أنه لو أخذ الحجر الذي له ثلاث شعب، واستجمر بشعبةٍ منه، ثم قلبه إلى الشعبة الثانية،  واستجمر بها ثانية، ثم قلبه إلى الشُّعبة الثالثة، واستجمر بها، فإنه يجزيه  عن الثلاثة الأحجار، وهذا محلّه في الحجر الكبير، دون الصغير كما هو  معلوم.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويُسنُّ قَطْعُه على وِتْرٍ]:  ويسن قطعه: أي قطع الخارج على الوتر لأن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- أمر بذلك في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الصحيحين،
 فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: [ومَنْ إِسْتَجْمَرَ فَليُوتِر] وللعلماء في قوله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [ومَنْ إسْتَجْمر فليُوتِرْ] قولان:
القول الأول: " مَنْ اسْتَجْمَرَ " أي: قطع الخارج من بول، أو غائط فليوتر، وسنبين معنى ذلك.
القول الأول: " مَنْ اسْتَجْمَرَ "  أي: من تطيّب بالبخور، ونحوه فليوتر؛ لأن البخور يوصف بذلك، ولذلك قال  رسول الله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في الحديث الصحيح في أهل  الجنة -جعلنا الله وإياكم منهم-: [مَجامِرُهم الألُوّةُ] فالاستجمار يقولون: المراد به التطيب، وهذا قول إمام دار الهجرة الإمام مالك -رحمة الله عليه- وقال به بعض أئمة اللغة، 
ولذلك قالوا:  يُسنّ في تطييب الناس بالبخور أن يُطَيبوا مرة، أو ثلاثاً، أو خمساً، أو  بأيِّ عددٍ آخر وتري، فإذا تطيب الإنسان بالطِّيب يقطع على الوتر، لأن له  أصلاً عاماً في تفضيل الوتر؛ فيدخل فيه الطيب لإحتمال السنة له في حديث أبي  هريرة رضي الله عنه هذا.
فأما على القول الأول: وهو تفسيره بقطع الخارج فبيانه أن من إستجمر بعد بوله إِن إنقطع الخارج وتطهّر الموضع بالثلاثة الأحجار، وهي الأصل فلا إشكال، وأما إذا لم ينقطع بذلك فتجب عليه الزيادة حتى يطهر الموضع، وحينئذ إما أن يحصل ذلك بعدد وترى كالخمس، والسبع فلا إشكال.وإما أن يحصل بعدد شفعيٍ كالأربع، والسِّت، والثمان فيزيد واحدة ليحصل الإيتار، وبها تكون السنة، وهكذا الحال في قطع الغائط.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويَجِبُ الإستنجاءُ لكُلِّ خارجٍ إلا الريحَ]  قصد المصنف رحمه الله أن يبين بهذه العبارة حكم الطهارة من الخارج  بالاستنجاء، والإستجمار، وهو وجوبها، وقد دلّ على ذلك دليل السنة الصحيحة  عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما ثبت عنه من الأحاديث  الكثيرة المشتملة على محافظته على الإستنجاء، والاستجمار،
 ومن أشهرها حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: [أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كانَ يأتي الخلاءَ قال: فأحمِلُ أنا، وغُلام معي إداوة من ماء وعنزة، فيستنجي بالماء]،
 وكذلك حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عند البخاري في صحيحه أن النبي  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال له لما أراد الخلاء: [إئتني بِثَلاثةِ أحْجار]، وأمر بها عليه الصلاة والسلام، 
ثم علّل ذلك الأمر بقوله: [فإنها تُجزِيهِ] وهذا التعليل دال على الوجوب كما قرره الإمام ابن قدامة رحمه الله، لأن التعبير بهذه الصيغة مشعر باللزوم، والوجوب.
وقوله رحمه الله: [ويَجبُ الإِسْتِنْجاءُ]  ليس المراد به أن الإستنجاء بالماء متعيّن بل يجوز أن يعدل إلى الإستجمار  بالطاهر من الحجر، والمنديل، ولا يجب الماء عيناً، سواء وجد الماء، أو لم  يجده، وسواء كان مقيماً، أو مسافراً فهو مخيّر بينهما ولا يتعين عليه واحد منهما إلا إذا تعدى الخارج الموضع كما في الدبر فيجب الإستنجاء بالماء لتطهيره.وهل الأفضل الماء، أو الحجارة؟
والجواب: أن الماء أفضل لأنه أبلغ، وخاصة في النساء كما كانت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها تأمر به في حَقِّهنَّ، 
والأحوال في الأفضلية على ثلاث مراتب:
المرتبة الأولى: الجمع بين الحجارة،
 والماء وهي أفضلها كما نصّ عليه طائفة من أهل العلم رحمهم الله وفيها:  حديث أهل قباء، وهو متكلم في سنده، وتكلمنا عليه في شرح البلوغ، وبيّنا أن  ضعف إسناده لا يمنع صحة متنه، لأن مقصود الشّرع حصول الطهارة على أتمِّ  الوجوه، وأكملها، فهو موافق للأصول العامة، ولا يعتبر من البدع، والمحدثات  حيث لا يعرف عن أحد من أئمة العلم رحمهم الله من المتقدمين أنه بدّع ذلك مع  شُهرة حديثه، وكلام العلماء عليه بل نصّ بعضهم كما قدمنا على إستحبابه،  وأنه أفضل لأن الكل ورد الإستنجاء، والإستجمار، وإنما لم ينصوا على تبديع  فاعله؛ لأنه ليس من جملة التعبديات بإجماع العلماء رحمهم الله لأن  الإستنجاء، والإستجمار من جملة الوسائل؛ كما هو مقرر عند العلماء، والنية  لا تشترط فيها بلا خلاف كما قرره أئمة الفقه، والأصول رحمهم الله.
المرتبة الثانية: أن يستنجي بالماء لأنه أبلغ طهارة، ونظافة حيث لا يبقى معه شيء.
المرتبة الثالثة: الإستجمار بالطّاهر المُنْقِي.
وقوله رحمه الله: [مِنْ كُلِّ خَارج] فيه عموم لأن " كل "  من ألفاظ العموم فيشمل كل خارج؛ سواء كان من القبل، أو من الدبر، وسواء  كان من المائعات كالبول، والمذي، والودي، والدم، أو كان من الجامدات  كالغائط، فإذا خرج الخارج أوجب الإستنجاء، أو الإستجمار.
قوله رحمه الله: [إِلا الرِّيحَ] إستثناء من العام المتقدم، 
ومعناه: فلا يجب الإستنجاء منها، وهذا بإجماع أهل العلم رحمهم الله، وحُكي خلاف شاذٌ أنه يستنجي منها.
ومن  أهل العلم رحمهم الله من نبّه على مسألة مهمة، وهي خروج الريح برذاذ  الغائط كما يقع ذلك في أحوال خاصة كما في حال الإسهال الشديد، ويشترط  للزومه وجود دلالة على رذاذ الغائط، وإلا لزم البقاء على الأصل.
وعلى هذا القول فإن الإستنجاء لم يكن للريح وإنما هو من أجل خروج شيء من الغائط معه كما لا يخفى.
قوله رحمه الله: [ولا يَصِحُّ قَبْلَه وضوء، ولا تَيَمّمٌ] مراده رحمه الله أنه يشترط لصحة الوضوء إذا خرج الخارج الموجب للإستنجاء أن يستنجي قبل وضوئه، فلو أنه توضأ بعد خروج الخارج، ثم إستنجى دون أن يلمس مثل:  أن يصب الماء على الفرج، ويُمْسِكَه بحائلٍ، ونحوه مما لا يحصل معه نقض،  أو يتوضأ، ثم يدخل البركة ليحصل غسل الفرج، ونحو ذلك، فإنه لا يصح وضوؤه بل  عليه أن يعيده بعد استنجائه.وهذا هو أحد قولي العلماء رحمهم الله في المسألة،
 والثاني: أنه يصح الوضوء قبل الإستنجاء، واستدلوا بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في حديث عمر رضي
الله عنه لما سأله: أينام أحدنا، وهو جنب؟ 
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: [تَوضّأ، واغسلْ ذكرك، ثم نَمْ]
قالوا: فجعل له الوضوء قبل الإستنجاء، فدل على جواز الأمرين، 
وما ذكره المصنف رحمه الله يترجح بما يلي:
أولاً: أنه الأصل الذي دلّ عليه دليل الكتاب في آية الوضوء من سورة المائدة، 
وذلك من وجهين:الوجه الأول: في قوله سبحانه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ}، 
ووجه الدلالة:أن الله تعالى أمر بالوضوء عند إرادة القيام إلى الصلاة، وهذا يدل على أنه لا يُفصَل بينهما بفاصل الإستنجاء، وأنه هو الأصل.
الوجه الثاني: في قوله سبحانه: {أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا} فجعل الطهارة بالأصل، والبدل بعد المجيء من الغائط، وهو كناية عن حصول طهارة الخبث.
ثانياً: أن المحفوظ من هدي النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وسنته أنه كان يستنجي، ثم يتوضّأ،وما حفظ عنه في حديث صحيح أنه قدم الوضوء على الإستنجاء.
ثالثاً: أن الدليل الذي إستدلوا به مجاب عنه: بأن الواو لمطلق الجمع فقوله: [تَوضّأ، واغْسِلْ ذَكَرَكَ] الاستدلال به على الوجه الذي ذكروه مبني على أن الواو تفيد العطف مع الترتيب، وهو مذهب ضعيف.
والصحيح  عند طائفة من أئمة اللغة أن الواو تفيد مطلق الجمع بغَضِّ النظر عن كون  هذا قبل هذا كأن تقول جاء محمدٌ، وعمرُ فهو لا يستلزم أن يكون محمد جاء قبل  عمر؛ بل المراد حصول المجيء منهما، 
فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: [توضأ، واغْسِلْ ذَكَرَكَ]  مراده حصول الأمرين، لا أن يوقع الوضوء قبل غسله لذكره، وقد تفيد الواو  الترتيب إن دلّ الدليل على إرادته، وقصده كما في آية الوضوء؛ حيث ذكر فيها  سبحانه الممسوح بين مغسولين؛ فدلّ على الترتيب، وأنه مقصود بين أعضاء  الوضوء، وبناءً على ذلك يترجح القول بوجوب تقديم الإستنجاء على الوضوء،  وأنه لا يصح الوضوء قبله.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (19)
صـــــ123 إلى صــ132


[باب السواك وسنن الوضوء]

السِّواك: يطلق، ويراد به: الآلة التي يُتَسَوَّكُ بها، ويطلق، ويراد به: فعل السِّواك؛ فمن إطلاق السواك مراداً به الآلة التي يستاك بها:  حديث أبي موسى الأشعري -رضي الله عنه- أنه دخلَ على النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وهو في مرضه الذي تُوفي فيه، والسِّواك على طرفِ  لسانِه، وهو يقول: أُعْ أُعْ كأنَّه يَتهوَّعُ -صلوات الله، وسلامه عليه-، فقوله:[والسواك]: يعني آلة السواك.
وأما إطلاق السواك مراداً به الفعل: فمنه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه الثابت في الصحيح أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- قال:[لَوْلا أَنْ أَشُقَّ على أمتي لأَمرتُهمْ بِالسِّواكِ عِنْدَ كُلِّ صَلاةٍ] أي: بفعل السواك.
وباب السواك:  المراد به بيان الأحكام، والسُّنن الواردة عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في السَواك، فقد شرع الله -عز وجل- السواك بهدي نبيه  -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- القولي، والفعلي، فكان عليه الصلاة، والسلام  يستاك، ويأمر أصحابه بالسِّواك حتى ثبت في الصحيح أنه قال: [أَكْثرتُ عَليكُمْ في السِّواكِ]، وباب السواك يذكره العلماء قبل باب الوضوء، وقبل صفة الوضوء؛ والسبب في ذلك قول النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: [لأَمرتهُمْ بالسِّواكِ عِنْدَ كُلِّ صَلاةٍ] وفي رواية: [مَع كُلِّ وُضُوءٍ]، وفي أخرى: [وعِنْدَ كلِّ وُضُوءٍ]، فقالوا:  إن هذا محلُّه، ولذلك يذكرونه في باب الطهارة؛ ولأنّ السِّواك قسم من  أقسام الطهارة في الوصف ففيه إنقاء موضع مخصوص؛ على صفة مخصوصة.
وقوله: [وسُنَنِ الوُضُوءِ]:  أي في هذا الموضع سأبين لك جملة من الأحكام، والمسائل الشّرعية التي تتعلق  بهدي النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في السواك، وسننه في  الوضوء.
والسُّنة في اللغة: الطريقة، وأما في اصطلاح علماء الأصول: فهي: (ما يُثابُ فاعلُه، ولا يعاقبُ تاركُه)، وتشمل بمعناها العام كل ما ورد عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من هديه القولي، والفعلي، والتقريري.
قوله رحمه الله: [التَّسوكُ بعُودٍ لَيِّنٍ]:  التّسوك تَفَعُّل من السِّواك أي: فعل السواك بعود ليِّنٍ هذا هو أحد  الوجهين عند العلماء -رحمة الله عليهم- أن السواك المحمود شرعاً يكون  بالعود، لا بغيره.
وذهب طائفة من العلماء إلى أن السواك يحصل بالعود، وبكل ما يُنْقِي الموضعَ كأن يستاك بخرقةٍ، أو بمنديل قالوا: لأن مقصود الشرع هو إنقاء الموضع، ولهم دليل يدل على قولهم في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [السِّواك مَطْهرة لِلْفَمِ مَرْضَاة لِلْرَبِّ] وجه الدلالة من هذا الحديث: أن قوله: [السِّواكُ مطهرةٌ للفَمِ] أي: أن السواك من شأنه أن يطهِّر، فدلّ على أن كل ما يُطهِّر يصدق عليه أنه سواك شرعي، وتوسّط بعض العلماء فقالوا:  إنه يثاب على قدر ما يصيب من السُّنة في النَّقاء، ولا يأخذ فضل السُّنة  كاملاً إذا استاك بخرقة، أو بمنديل لكن يكون له فضل كما لو فقد العود، وأراد أن يستاك بمنديل قالوا: يثاب على قدر ما أزال من قذر، ولا يحُصِّل السُّنة كاملة وهو إختيار الإمام إبن قدامة رحمه الله.
قوله رحمه الله: [ليّنٍ منْقٍ غيرِ مضرٍ]: قوله: [ليّن]:  خرج اليابس قالوا: لأن اليابس يتفتت في الفم، فتكثر أوصاله، وهي مضرّة،  ولربما أدمت اللُّثة، وجَرَحتْها، فقالوا يكون ليناً، مُنْقِياً، ولهذا أصل  في حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  لمّا كان في مرض الوفاة كما في الصحيحين دخل عليه عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  الصديق -رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه- وفي يده سِواكٌ فأبَّده النبي -صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بَصرَه فقالت له عائشة: أتحبُّه؟ فأشار برأسه أَنْ نَعَمْ، قالت:  فأَخذْتهُ، فقضمتهُ، وطيبتهُ، ثم أعطيتهُ للنبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- فهذه سنة على أن السواك لا يكون إلا مهيأً ليّناً، وأنه لا  يستاك بالأعواد اليابسة مباشرة.
قوله رحمه الله: [مُنْقٍ غَيرَ مُضِرٍ]: منقٍ: أي منظِّف للموضع، وقوله: [غيرَ مُضرٍ] لأن الشرع لا يأمر بالضّرر، بل إن السِّواك شُرِعَ دفعاً لضرر النَّتنِ، والقَلحِ الموجود في الأسنان، وتنظيفاً لها.
قوله رحمه الله: [لا يَتَفتتُ] أي: أن السواك يكون بعودٍ لا تَتَفتّتُ أجزاؤه في الفم، لأن هذا يؤذي المستاك بخروج فتاته، وقد يُدمي اللثة كما قدمنا.
وقد ذكر المصنف رحمه الله هذه الصفات في السواك وهي:  أن يكون بعود ليِّن، منقٍ، غير مُضر، وهذه الصفات يتحقق بها مقصود الشرع،  وبها يطيب إستخدام المسواك، ويشهد لذلك حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله  عنها كما قدمنا، لأن حرصها على تطييبه لرسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ مع إطلاعه وإقراره دالّ على أنه ينبغي الحرص على هذه الصفات التي  يتحقق بها المقصود الشرعي من فعل السواك، وكما جاء أصل ذلك بالشرع فإن  الطّبع يؤكده حيث إن الأطباء يستحبون ليّن السواك لاشتماله على المادة المساعدة على تنظيف الفمّ، إضافة إلى ما فيها من الفوائد التي تنتفع بها اللثة، وتقوى، وتتنظف بها الأسنان.
قوله رحمه الله: [لا بِأُصبعٍ، أو خِرقةٍ] مراده رحمه الله أن السّواك الشرعي لا يكون بالأصبع، والخِرقة وهذا صحيح، أن السواك الذي وردت به السنة في الأصل بالعود كما قدمنا.وليس  مراد المصنف رحمه الله تحريم تنظيف الفم بالأصبع، والخرقة خاصة عند عدم  وجود عود السواك، بل ذلك جائز، فلا حرج على المسلم أن يدعك أسنانه بأصبعه،  أو بخرقة خاصة عند عدم وجود المسواك، لأنه محتاج لإزالة الأذى، فإذا لم  يتيسر العود جاز أن يزيله بأيِّ وسيلةٍ لأن السنة إشتملت على آلة، ومعنى،  فالمعنى المقصود هو إزالة القذر، فإذا لم تتيسر الآلة شُرع تحقيق المقصود  شرعاً، وهو المعنى، لكنه في حال الإختيار لا يكون سُنَّةً من كل وجه كما  قدمنا، فمراد المصنف رحمه الله أنّ السِّواك الشرعي لا يكون بالأصبع،  والخرقة، وهذا لا يمنع الجواز، فليس مراده تحريم تنظيف الأسنان بغير السواك  الشرعي، كما هو موجود في زماننا من التنظيف بالمعجون، ونحوه.
قوله رحمه الله: [مسنونٌ كُلَّ وقتٍ]: دلت هذه العبارة على مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: أن السواك مسنون، وإذا كان مسنوناً فمعناه أنه مشروع، وهذه المسألة محلّ إجماع بين العلماء رحمهم الله.
المسألة الثانية: التعبير بكونه سنّة المقصود به بيان عدم وجوبه، وهذا هو مذهب الجمهور، ومنهم الحنفية، والمالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة، رحمة الله على الجميع، وخالفهم الظاهرية رحمهم الله فقالوا بوجوبه، وقيل بعض الظاهرية، وليس كلُّهم.
وقد بيّنا هذه المسألة في شرح البلوغ، وعمدة الأحكام، وأن الذي يترجح في نظري، والعلم عند الله هو القول بعدم الوجوب، وذلك لما يلى:أولاً: ظاهر السنة في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [لَوْلا أَنْ أَشُقَّ على أمتي لأَمرتهمْ بِالسِّواك عِنْد كُلِّ صلاةٍ] فبيّن عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه لو أوجب السِّواك على أمته لأوقعهم في المشقة، وهي منتفية شرعاً، فانتفى الوجوب.
ثانياً: أن دليل الوجوب، وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إِسْتاكُوا عَرْضاً]  ضعيف حيث لم يثبت عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فلا  يقوى على إثبات الحكم بالوجوب، فبقينا على الأصل، وهو براءة الذمة من لزوم  السواك.
المسألة الثالثة:  أن هذه السنية في كل وقت من ليل، أو نهار في أي جزء من أجزائهما، سواء كان  ذلك في حال صيام، أو غيره، وهذا هو مذهب الحنفية، والمالكية، وبعض  الشافعية، والحنابلة، واستدلوا على ذلك بعموم الأدلة التي أمرت بالسواك،  واستحبته دون فرق بين وقت، وآخر، والأصل في العامِّ أن يبقى على عمومه حتى  يرد ما يخصصه، فلو كان للسواك أوقات، دون أوقات لاستثنى عليه الصلاة والسلام وخصّص من العموم كما قال في الاستنشاق: [وبالغ في الإستنْشاقِ إلا أَنْ تكونَ صَائماً] فأحاديث السواك الصحيحة العامة لم يرد فيها شيء من الإستثناء كقوله: [عليكمْ بالسِّواك]
وقوله: [لأمرتهم بالسِّواكِ عنْدَ كُلِّ صلاةٍ]، وقوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [السِّواكُ مَطْهرةٌ للفَمِ مَرْضَاةٌ لِلربِّ].
وذهب بعض العلماء رحمهم الله إلى إستثناء ما بعد زوال الشمس لمن كان صائماً فقالوا: لا يستاك إلى غروب الشمس، وهو ما أشار إليه المصنف رحمه الله بقوله:[لغيرِ صَائمٍ بَعْدَ الزَّوالِ]:  مراده أن استحباب السواك في جميع الأوقات إلا في وقت واحد؛ فلا يستحب، وهو  من بعد زوال الشمس لمن كان صائماً إلى الغروب، وقوله رحمه الله [صائم] عام يشمل الصائم فرضاً، ونفلاً، وهذا هو القول الثاني لأهل العلم -رحمة الله عليهم- في هذه المسألة، وهو مذهب الحنابلة، والشافعية، واحتجوا لذلك بأدلة:أولها: قول النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في الصحيح: [لخُلُوفُ فَمِ الصائمِ أَطْيبُ عِنْدَ اللهِ مِنْ رِيح المِسْكِ]  ووجه الدلالة: أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- امتدح  الخلوف، وأخبر أنه أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك، والسواك بعد الزوال  يُذْهِبُ الخلوفَ؛ فلا يُشرع فعلُه.
ثانياً: حديث خبّابِ بنِ الأَرَتِّ رضي الله عنه أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [إذا صُمْتُمْ فَاسْتاكُوا بِالغَداة، ولا تَسْتَاكُوا بِالْعَشِيِّ]، ووجه الدلالة: أنه نهى عن السِّواك في العشِيِّ، والعشيُّ يبدأ بزوال الشمس؛ فدلّ على أنه لا يُستاك بعد الزوال.
ثالثاً: القياس حيث قاسوا خلوفَ فمِ الصائمِ على دمِ الشّهيد فقالوا: الخلوف أثر عبادة الصيام؛ فلا تُشرع إزالته بالسواك بعد الزوال؛ كما لا تُشرع إزالة أثر الشهادة بغسل دم الشهيد؛ بجامع كون كلٍ منهما أثر عبادة محمودٍ شرعاً.
والذي يترجح فى نظري والعلم عند الله هو القول بمشروعية السواك على العموم، ولا إستثناء لما بعد الزوال للصائم، وذلك لما يلى:
أولاً: لصحة دلالة السنة في عمومها على ذلك، والأصل في العامِّ أن يبقى على عمومه حتى يرد ما يخصصه، ولم يرد دليل صحيح على تخصيصه هنا.
ثانياً: أن إِستدلالهم بحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في: [فضل خلوف الصائم]  يجاب عنه بأن خلوف الصائم منشؤُه من الجوف بسبب الجوع، والعطش، وليس من  الفم، فإزالة وسخ الأسنان لا يؤثر في الخلوف، ولا يزيله، وليس له به علاقة.وبه أيضاً يجاب عن استدلالهم العقلي بالقياس.
ثالثاً: أن حديث خَبَّاب رضي الله عنه الذي رواه البيهقي، والدارقطني يجاب عنه: بأنه حديث ضعيف الإسناد، فلا يثبت به التخصيص.
رابعاً: أنه ثبتت السنة في حديث عاصمٍ رضي الله عنه أنه قال: [رأيتُ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ما لا أُحصي يستاكُ، وهو صائم] وهو عامّ، حيث لم يفرق بين ما قبل الزوال، وما بعده.
وبهذا كله يترجح القول بجواز الإستياك في جميع الأوقات، واستحبابه فيها دون إستثناء.وبعد أن بيّن رحمه الله سُنّية السِّواك في كل وقت لغير صائم بعد الزوال شرع رحمه الله في بيان الأوقات التي هي آكد إِستحباباً، وذلك بقوله: [متأكد عِنْدَ صَلاةٍ] أي: أن السواك يتأكد فعله عند صلاة، وصلاة نكرة شاملة للنافلة، والفريضة.
والأصل في ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: [لَوْلا أَنْ أشقَّ على أُمّتي لأمرتُهم بالسِّواك عِنْد كُلِّ صلاةٍ]، وفعل السِّواك عند الصلاة أي: قبل أن يكبر تكبيرة الإحرام.
وللعلماء في هذه المسألة قولان:
القول الأول: قال الجمهور يشرع قبل الصلاة أن يستاك الإنسان، ولو كان في المسجد.
القول الثاني: كراهية السواك عند الصلاة مباشرة وهو قول طائفة من فقهاء المالكية رحمهم الله، وحملوا الحديث في قوله: [عِنْد كُلِّ صلاةٍ] على أن المراد به عند الوضوء كما في الرواية الأخرى، وقالوا: إننا لو قلنا إن الإنسان يستاك عند الصلاة لحصلت محاذير:
أولها: إنه ربّما جرح اللُّثة لأن السواك لا يأمن أن يكون ناشفاً؛ فيجرح اللثة، أو يُدْمِيها، فيسيل الدّم، والدّم نجسٌ، وهو قول الجماهير.
ثانيها: أن الإنسان إذا إِستاك عند الصلاة إما أن يتفل في المسجد، وهذا ممتنع عليه لأن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- قال كما في الصحيح: [البُصَاقُ في المسجدِ خطيئةٌ]  وإما أن يبلع الوسخ، والقذر الذي أخرجه السِّواك من أسنانه، فيكون منظفاً  لظاهره، ومفسداً لباطنه بدخول هذه الفضلة إلى الباطن، والتي قد تضرُّ  بالجسد، فلا يُشرع فعل السواك على هذا الوجه.
والصحيح أنه يشرع قبل الصلاة لظاهر السنة في ذلك أما ما ذكروه من إدماء  اللثة، فإنه يحتاط بالسواك الرَّطب، وكذلك -أيضاً- يحتاط بإجراء السواك على  العظم دون أذية اللثة، ثم إن هذا لا يقع إلا في بعض الأنواع من السواك؛  فلا يقتضي منع الكُلِّ، فصار المحظور في بعض الأحوال، لا في كلِّها وهذا  يقتضي أن دليلهم أخص من الدعوى، وأما ما ذكروه من البصاق بالمسجد، فليس على  كل حال لإمكان أن يبصق الإنسان في منديل، أو في ثوبه، وإذا كان المسجد غير  مفروش بصق تحت قدمه اليسرى، ثم دفن بصاقه لما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن  النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أنه قال في من يبصق في السجد: [ولا  يَبْصُقْ عن يمينِه فيُؤذي بها الذي عنْ يَمينِه، ولا يبْصُقْ عنْ  شِمالِه؛ فيُؤذي الذي عن شمالِه، ولكنْ عنْ يسارِه تحتَ قدمِه] هذه هي السُّنة، إذا كان المسجد غير مفروش، أما إذا كان مفروشاً فإنه يبصق في منديل، ونحو ذلك.
وقال بعض العلماء: إنه يستحب عند الصلاة لمكان دنو الملك من القارئ عند قرآته للقرآن، كما ورد في الخبر، ولذلك قالوا: يتأكد إستحبابه عند الصلاة لاشتمالها على القراءة.
قوله رحمه الله: [وانْتِباهٍ]: أي إنتباه من النوم لأنّ أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها- كما ثبت في الصحيحين: [كانت تُعِدُّ للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِوَاكه، وطَهُوره، فيبعثه الله من اللّيل ما شَاء]،  وكان من هديه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أنه إذا قام من نومه بالليل يشُوصُ  فَاهُ بالسِّواك، كما جاء في حديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما في  الصحيحين.
قال بعض العلماء: هذا يتضمن السواك على  الوجهين عند الصلاة؛ لأنه قائم من أجل الصلاة، وعند الإنتباه من النوم،  لأنه لما إِنتبه من النوم تغيرت رائحة فمه، فشُرِع له أن يُزيل تلك الرائحة  بالسواك.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب الطهارة)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (20)
صـــــ13 إلى صــ140


قوله رحمه الله: [وتَغيّرِ فمٍ]:  أي إذا تغيّرت رائحة الفم فإنه يتأكد السواك، وتتغير رائحة الفم إما بسبب  طول السكوت، والصمت، أو بالجوع، والظمأ، أو أكل شيء تبقى رائحته بالفم.
فيتأكد في حقه السواك في هذه الحالات، وقد دل على ذلك حديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما في الصحيحين أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [كاَن إذا قامَ مِنَ اللّيلِ يَشُوصُ فَاهُ بالسِّواك]، والشوص:  الدّلك، فهذا الحديث إِستنبط منه أهل العلم رحمهم الله أن النوم مظنة تغير  رائحة الفم، ففهم منه أن السواك متأكد في جميع الأحوال التي تتغير فيها  رائحة الفم.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويَسْتَاكُ عَرْضاً]: الاستياك عرضاً للعلماء فيه وجهان:منهم  من قال المراد به عرض السِّن، وهو أن يأخذ من طرف فمه الأيمن إلى طرف فمه  الأيسر، فيبدأ باليمين إلى اليسار، فيكون إستياكه مراعياً فيه عرض السن.
وقيل: العرض عرض الفم، وذلك يكون بطول السن، فكأنه يستاك لكل سنِّ على حِدَةٍ.
والصحيح أن صفة السواك يسنُّ فيها التيامن، ومراعاة المقصود الشرعي، وهو حصول النّقاء، وأما الإستياك عرضاً على الوجهين السابقين فإنه لم يثبت أصله لأنهم بنوه على حديث: [إِسْتاكوا عَرْضاً] وهو حديث ضعيف.
 فلم يثبت عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في صفة السواك إلا الأصل العام وهو التّيمن الذي دلّ  عليه أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في الصحيحين أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: [كان يُعجِبُه التيمنُ في تَنعُّله وتَرجّله، وطُهُورِه، وفي شَأنه كلِّه]  على أن السِّواك داخل في عموم الطُّهور، وما عدا التّيمن، وهو الإستياك  عرضاً، أو طولاً فإنه موسّع فيه، وليس فيه شيء محدّد عن رسول الله صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
قوله رحمه الله: [مُبْتدئاً بجانبِ فَمِه الأَيْمن]:  أي يبدأ سِواكه بجهة اليمين من فكيه قبل اليسرى منهما لظاهر حديث أم  المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، ونص العلماء على أن السُّنة أن يبدأ بالشق  الأيمن وينتهى بشقه الأيسر، ويكون السواك على هذه الصفة مسنوناً لما فيه  من التأسي بالنبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويَدَّهنُ غِبّاً]: الإدهان يكون للشعر يشمل ذلك شعر الرأس، واللحية، وهذا أورده المصنف في باب السِّواك مع أنه ليس منه بناء على ما ورد من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [اسْتَاكُوا عَرْضاً، وادهِنوا غِبّاً، واكْتَحِلوا وِتْراً]،  ولذلك أدخل هذه الجزئية في باب السواك؛ على تأول أن الحديث وارد تأدباً مع  الحديث، وهذا منهج للفقهاء أنهم يذكرون الشيء مع الشيء وإن لم يكن منه  تأسياً بآية، أو حديث ذكرا فيها معاً، والسُّنة أن الإنسان يدهن شعر رأسه،  ولحيته إذا أمكنه ذلك، وقد كان النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-  يرجّل شعره.
والدليل على مشروعية ذلك: حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في الصحيحين، والذي تقدم وفيه قولها: [وتَرجّلِه] أي ترجيله لشعره فدل على أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يعتني بشعره فيدهنه ويرجله، ولذلك قالوا: يسن.
قال بعض العلماء: ترْجيل الشعر أن يدهن الشعر، ثم يسرِّحُه أي: أن يجمع بين تسريح الشعر، ودهنه.
وقال بعض العلماء:  التَّرجيل هو مطلق التسريح بغَضِّ النظر عن كونه بدهنٍ، أو بدون دهن، ومن  سماحة الشريعة أنه يُشرع للإنسان أن يضع الدهن في شعر رأسه، ولحيته، وذلك  على الوسط، فلا يترك الشعر أشعث أغبر، ولا يبالغ في الإدهان، والتسريح،  وإنما يكون وسطاً، أما كونه لا يتركه شعثاً فحتى لا يتشبه بأهل الرّهبنة،  وأهل البدع، والأهواء من الذين هم غلاة أهل الطرق الذين يبالغون في  التّزهد، والتّقشف فلا يتشبَّه بهم، وكذلك -أيضاً- لا يتشبَّه بمن يتكلّف،  ويبالغ في تجميل نفسه كأهل الخَنا، والمجون فيكون وسطاً، وهذا هو القِوام  الذي جعل الله -عز وجل- عليه شريعة النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ- بين الإفراط، والتفريط.
ومن  الأدلة على أنه لا يداوم على الترجيل حديث النسائي أن النبي -صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- نهى الصَّحابة أن يمْتشطوا كل يوم، ولذلك  ينبغي للإنسان إذا كان ولا بد أن يمتشط يوماً، ويترك يوماً، وهذا أبلغ في  الرجولة، وأبلغ في الفحولة مع الاعتدال، دون غلو، وإجحاف، ولذلك يشرع تسريح  الشعر، وتسريح اللحية، ولكن ينبغي أن يكون في فعله لذلك غير متشبه بأهل  الخَنا، والفُجور؛ وإنما يكون على قصد القربة، والتَّأسي بالنبي -صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- في إكرام الشعر.
والسُّنة أنه إذا إدّهن أن يبدأ بشقِّه الأيمنِ، فيضع الزيت على شِقِّ  لحيته الأيمن، ثم يبدأ بتسريح شعر لحيته، ثم شِقّه الأيسر بعد أن يفرغ من  شِقِّه الأيمن، وفي رأسه كذلك يبدأ بجانبه الأيمن، ثم الأيسر بعده، كما فعل  عليه الصلاة والسلام في غسله من الجنابة، وحلقه لشعره في النُّسك كما في  الصحيح، حيث راعى تقليم شق رأسه الأيمن قبل الأيسر.
قوله رحمه الله: [ويَكْتحلُ وتْراً]: الاكتحال: أن يضع الكحل في العين، وقد جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أنه قال: [عَليْكم بالإثمدِ؛ فإنه يَجلُوا البصَر، ويُنبِتُ الشَّعَرَ]، والإثمد:  هو الحجر الأسود، وهذا هو المحفوظ في لغة العرب، وفيه شواهد في اللغة،  وكذلك نبَّه عليه غير واحد منهم الإمام إبن مفلح رحمة الله عليه في الآداب  الشرعية أنه الحجر الأسود، وهو أقوى، وأنصع، وأبلغ في تنظيف العين، وقوة  البصر، وقد امتدح -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- هذا النوع من الحجر لما فيه من العلِّة التي ذكرها: [أنه يَجْلُوا البَصَرَ، ويُنْبِتُ الشعَرَ]  أي: يجلوا بصر الإنسان؛ فينظِّف العَيْنَ، ويجعل فيها حِدَّةً في الإبصار،  وكذلك يُنْبِتُ الشعر في الرِّمْشِ، وهو يحفظ العين بإذن الله من الأتربة،  وغيرها.
وقوله رحمه الله: [ويَكْتَحِلُ وِتْراً]: للعلماء فيه وجهان:
الوجه الأول: أن يكحل العينين معاً في المرة الأولى يبدأ باليمنى، ثم اليسرى، ثم يرجع الثانية، والثالثة كذلك.
والوجه الثاني: أن يكحل كل عين على حِدَةٍ وتراً ثم إذا إِنتهى منها أكحل اليسرى.
ومحل الخلاف: إذا كان الوتر بغير الواحدة، والذي يظهر أن الأمر في هذا واسع، وهو مختلف بحسب إِختلاف أحوال الناس، وليس فيه أمر محدّد.
قوله رحمه الله: [وتَجِبُ التسميةُ في الوُضُوءِ]: بعد أن فرغ رحمه الله من بيان السّواك وأحكامه، شرع في بيان واجبات الوضوء فقال رحمه الله: [وتَجِبُ] الواجب: يطلق في اللغة بمعنين:
الأول: بمعنى الساقط يقال: وجب الشيء إذا سقط، ومنه قوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا} (1) أي سقطت، واستقرت على الأرض، ومنه ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح: [أن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: كان يُصلّي المغربَ إذا وَجَبَتْ] بمعنى سقطت، وغاب قرصها.
والثاني: بمعنى: اللازم تقول: هذا واجب عليك؛ بمعنى: أنه لازم، وحتم، ومنه قول الشاعر:أطاعتْ بنُوا عوفٍ أَميراً نَهاهُموا ... عَنِ السِّلمِ حتى كَانَ أَولَ واجبِ أي: أول لازم عليهم أن يفعلوه.
وأما في الإصطلاح فالواجب: (هو ما يُثَابُ فَاعِلُه، ويُعَاقَبُ تَارِكُهُ).
فإذا قال العلماء هذا واجب أي: أنه يلزم المكلف أن يقوم به، فإن فعل ذلك أُثيب، وإن تركه فإنه يعاقب.**(1) الحج، آية: 36.
******************************  ******
قوله رحمه الله: [وتَجِبُ التسْميةُ] أي: أن من أراد أن يتوضأ فيجب عليه أن يقول: بسم الله عند وضوئه، وتُعرف هذه المسألة بمسألة التَّسمية في الوضوء، وهي مسألة خلافية مشهورة للعلماء رحمهم الله فيها قولان:
القول الأول:  إن التَّسمية ليست بواجبة في الوضوء، وهذا هو مذهب جمهور العلماء رحمهم  الله من الحنفية، والمالكية، والشافعية، وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد رحمة  الله على الجميع.
القول الثاني: إن التسمية واجبة في الوضوء، وهذا هو المذهب عند الحنابلة، وقول بعض المحدثين رحمهم الله.وقد إستدل الجمهور رحمهم الله على مذهبهم بدليل الكتاب، والسنة.أما دليلهم من الكتاب: فقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ .... } الآية، ووجه الدلالهَ:  أن الله تعالى بيّن صفةَ الوضوء الواجبة في هذه الآية الكريمة، فلو كانت  التَّسميةُ واجبةٌ لنصَّ عليها، ولكنه لم ينصَّ عليها، وقد نصَّ على وجوب  التَّسمية في الذبح، والصيد فقال سبحانه: {فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ} وقال سبحانه: {وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ} وقال سبحانه: {فَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا صَوَافَّ} وقال سبحانه: {فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ}  فلو قال قائل: إن السنة دلت على التسمية فالجواب: أن السنة دلت على أن من  توضأ بما في آية الوضوء أجزأه، فدل ذلك على أن ما زاد عليها فهو سنة مستحب؛  بدليل قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام للأعرابي لما سأله عن الوضوء: [تَوضّأ كَمَا أَمَركَ اللهُ]، والله لم يأمر بالتسمية في آية الوضوء.
وأما دليلهم من السنة:  فأحاديث صفة الوضوء في الصحيحين، وغيرهما عن عثمان، وعلي، وعبد الله ابن  زيد رضي الله عن الجميع، وكلها لم تذكر تسميته عليه الصلاة، والسلام على  أول الوضوء؛ فدلّ ذلك على عدم وجوبها.وأما القائلون بوجوب التسمية فقد استدلوا بحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عند أبي داوود، وأحمد أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: [لا وُضوءَ لمنْ لمْ يَذْكُرْ اسْمَ اللهِ عَليْه] ووجه الدلالة: أن قوله: [لا وُضُوءَ] المراد به لا وضوء صحيح، فلا يجوز له أن يتوضأ، دون أن يذكر اسم الله على وضوئه.
والذي يترجح في نظري، والعلم عند الله هو القول بعدم وجوب التسمية، وذلك لما يلي:
أولاً: لصحة دلالة الكتاب، والسنة على ذلك كما تقدم.
ثانياً: أن حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه يُجَابُ عنه سنداً: من جهة الكلام في سنده، حتى قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: [إنه لا يصحُّ في التسمية شَيءٌ]، وعلى القول بتحسينه، فإنه لا يُعارَض به الصحيح؛ لأنّ الحديث الحسن معمول به ما لم يخالف ما هو صحيح، كما هو مقرر في الأصول، وقد أشار إلى ذلك بعض أهل العلم رحمه الله بقوله:وهُو في الحُجّة كالصّحِيحِ ... ودُونَه إِنْ صيِرَ للترجِيحِ 
ثالثاً: أنّ متن حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه محتمل لمعنيين:
الأول: أن يكون النفي متعلقاً بالصِّحة، كما يقوله من يحتج به، وحينئذ يكون معارضاً لغيره.
الثاني: أن يكون النفي متعلقاً بالكمال، وحينئذ لا يكون معارضاً لغيره.
وإذا تردَّدَ الحديث بين معنيين أحدُهما: معارض، والثاني:  غيرُ معارض وجب حمله على الوجه الذي لا يُعارض، فحمله على نفى الكمال أولى  من هذا الوجه، ويكون معناه لا وضوء كامل لمن لم يذكر اسم الله عليه.
يبقى النظر في قوله: [وتَجِبُ التَّسميةُ]: فالتَّسميةُ: تَفْعلِة من ذكر اسم الله، فما هي التسمية؟ التسمية الكاملة: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ، ولكنّها هنا بسْم الله، فيقف عند قوله: بسم الله؛ لأن قوله: [لمنْ لمْ يَذكرُ اسْمَ الله] المراد به اسم الله فقط، بدليل أن الله قال: {وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ}، وقد قال النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- عند تذكيته: [بسْمِ اللهِ]، وبناءً على ذلك فإن التسمية تكون: بسم الله وحدها.
واختلف العلماء هل يحلُّ غيرِ لفظ الجلالة محلّه؛ كأن يقول: بسم الرَّحمن، وبسم الرّحيمِ، وبسم المَلكِ، وبسم القدّوسِ، وبسم العَزيز؟والصحيح: أنه ينبغي الإقتصار في الأذكار على الوارد دون تغيير، أو تبديل، ولا يجُتهد فيها، فقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [لا وُضُوءَ لمنْ لم يَذكرُ اسْمَ اللهِ] يقتضى ذكر اسم الله وَحْدَه، وذلك لشرف هذا الاسم، وفضله، ولذلك قال بعض العلماء في قوله تعالى: {هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا} (1) قيل: {هَلْ} بمعنى لا أي: لا تعلم له سميّاً، فعلى أحد الأقوال في تفسيرها: إنه اسم {الله} لم يتسمَّ به أحدٌ، وهذا لشرفه، وكلُّ أسمائه سبحانه مشرفة، حتى قال طائفة من العلماء: إنه هو الإسم الأعظم الذي إذا سأل العبد ربه به أيَّ حاجة خالصاً من قلبه إستجابَ دعاءَه، ولذلك يقْتصر على هذا الاسم بعينه، وهو قوله: [بِسْم اللهِ] ولا يُعدل إلى قول: بِسْم الرّحيم، وبِسْم الرّحمن.قوله رحمه الله: [وتَجب التَّسميةُ في الوُضُوءِ] معناه: أن يبتدئ عبادة الوضوء بذكر اسم الله -عز وجل-، وهذه التسمية واجبةٌ في مذهب الحنابلة عند أول واجب من واجبات الوضوء مثل: غسل الكفين عند الإستيقاظ من النوم، ومستحبةٌ عند أوَّل المستحبات، مثل:  أن يبتدئ غسل كفيه في غير استيقاظ، وفرضٌ عند أول فرضٍ، فعلى القول بفرضية  المضمضة، والإستنشاق يسمّ قبلهما، وعلى القول بعدم فرضيتهما يكون أول فرض  هو الوجه.
فيتلخص مما سبق أن الأفضل،  والأكمل أن يأتي بها في أول الوضوء، ويكون ذلك استحباباً إلا إذا كان  مستيقظاً من نومه فيكون واجباً، ثم له ترك المستحب في المستحب حتى يبدأ في  الفرائض، فتكون البداءة بها ثم واجبة
*
*(1) مريم، آية: 65.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (221)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(20)

*
*ما يحرم على المرأة حال الإحرام
قال رحمه الله: [وإحرام المرأة كالرجل إلا في اللباس، وتجتنب البرقع والقفازين وتغطية وجهها، ويباح لها التحلي].
ويباح  للمرأة أن تلبس الحلي؛ لأن الأصل جوازه حتى يدل الدليل على تحريمه، ولم  يوجد دليل في كتاب الله ولا سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدل على تحريم  لبس الحلي للمرأة في حال إحرامها، بل ولا في حال حلها، قال الله تعالى: {  أَوَمَنْ يُنَشَّأُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ }  [الزخرف:18] ، فجماهير أهل العلم والسلف في تفسير هذه الآية على أن المراد  بها المرأة، ولذلك تغلبها العاطفة فلا تبين خصامها، وقالوا: إن الله تعالى  قال: { أَوَمَنْ يُنَشَّأُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ } [الزخرف:18] ، وقال سبحانه  وتعالى: { وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو  نَ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا } [فاطر:12] فامتن  سبحانه وتعالى باستخراج الحلي للبس، ولم ينه سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك ولم  يحرمه، ولم يفرق بين محلق ولا غيره.
وكذلك ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة في حديث أم زرع المشهور: قالت أم زرع : ( أناس من حلي أذني.
قالت  عائشة : فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كنت لك كـ أبي زرع لـ أم  زرع )، وثبت في الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: أنه لما ندب النساء إلى  التصدق يوم العيد، قالت رضي الله عنها: ( فجعل النساء يلقين من حليهن  وأقراطهن )، فدل على أن هناك ذهباً غير الذهب المتعلق بالقرط وهو قولها:  (من حليهن) حيث عممت، وهذا هو الأقوى.
وقال بعض السلف رحمة الله عليهم  كـ ربيعة الرأي : إنه يحرم لبس الذهب المحلق في حال الإحرام وفي حال الحل؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء عنه الوعيد في لبسه كما في الحديث  المختلف في إسناده أنه قال: ( من أحب أن يسور حبيبه بسوارين من نار فليسوره  ) قال: فهذا يدل على عدم جواز لبس الذهب المحلق.
وقد أجاب العلماء: أن أحاديث التحريم أضعف سنداً من أحاديث الحل، وعلى فرض صحتها وثبوتها فإنها لا تقوى على معارضة ما هو أصح منها.
ثانياً:  أنها تعارض الأحاديث التي شهد الكتاب بصحتها واعتبارها، وهي أحاديث الحلي،  مع أن ظاهرها أنها كانت في آخر عهده صلوات الله وسلامه عليه؛ لتأخر رواية  الصحابة الذين رووها، وقالوا: إنها أقوى وأولى بالاعتبار، حتى قال بعض  العلماء: إن هذا يدل على أن التحريم للذهب المحلق كان في أول الأمر، وهذا  مسلك يقوله غير واحد من أهل العلم: أنه كان في أول الأمر يحرم لبس الحلي  المحلق على النساء، ثم نسخ ذلك وجاءت الرخصة والتوسعة من الله عز وجل.
والشاهد معنا: أن المرأة لا يحظر عليها لبس الحلي حال الإحرام أو غير الإحرام، وأن هذا لا يعتبر من محظورات الإحرام.
الأسئلة
حكم شراء المحرم للإماء

السؤال
 علمنا أن عقد النكاح لا يجوز للمحرم، ولكن هل يجوز عقد شراء الإماء والسراري للمحرم؟ 

الجواب
 يجوز  للمحرم أن يشتري الأمة، ولو قصد من ذلك أن يطأها بعد انتهائه من حجه  وعمرته؛ والسبب في ذلك: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( لا ينكح المحرم  ولا ينُكح ولا يخطب ) وشراء الأمة ليس بنكاح، ولذلك فالأمة لا تعتبر  منكوحة؛ لأن ملك اليمين ليس كالنكاح، والإماء إنما هن من السراري ولسن من  الأزواج، والحكم إنما هو وارد في الزواج وليس في شراء الإماء، وعلى هذا  فإنه يجوز له أن يشتري الأمة، -وهذا ليس موجوداً الآن- وإذا وجد فإنه يجوز  له أن يشتري الإماء، وليس هناك نص يدل على حرمته.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم الرجوع إلى الميقات عند قضاء العمرة الفاسدة

السؤال
 إذا أبطل المحرم عمرته بالجماع فإنه يتمها ويأتي بأخرى، فهل يلزمه في الثانية أن يرجع إلى ميقاته أم يحرم لها من مكانه؟ 

الجواب
 البدل  يأخذ حكم مبدله، فإذا أفسد عمرته وجبت عليه القضاء من الميقات الذي أحرم  منه بالعمرة الفاسدة، وعلى هذا قالوا: كأنه لما أحرم بهذه العمرة وجب عليه  إتمامها بالشرط، فلما وجب عليه الإتمام فإننا ننظر إلى كمال العمرة، فإن  أفسدها وجب عليه أن يقضي عمرة مثلها، لأن البدل يأخذ حكم مبدله فيحرم من  ميقاتها.
لكن أجازوا أن يكون إحرامه من الميقات الأبعد إذا كان إحرامه  للفاسد من الميقات الأقرب، كأن يكون قدم من ميقات السيل، فأحرم بالعمرة  الفاسدة أو بالحج الفاسد من ميقات السيل، فحينئذٍ لو أنه أراد أن يحرم  بالبدل من ميقات المدينة وميقات رابغ جاز له ذلك، بل قال بعض العلماء: يجوز  له أن يحرم من الميقات المساوي، كأن يكون أفسد عمرة من ميقات يلملم فيجوز  له أن ينشئ العمرة التي هي محلها من ميقات السيل.
والله تعالى أعلم.
الترجيح بتقديم أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أفعاله

السؤال
 هل  يعد من الوجوه المرجحة حديث (لا ينكح المحرم ) على حديث ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما: أن الحديث الأول قول وحديث ابن عباس حكاية فعل، فنقول: القول مقدم  على الفعل؟ 

الجواب
 نعم  هذا من المرجحات، توضيح ذلك: أنه قد يشكل على بعض طلاب العلم كيف نقول: إن  قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مقدم على فعله، وهذا أمر يرجع إلى مسألة مهمة  عند العلماء، إذا جاء النص بقول أو جاء النص بفعل فالأصل أننا مطالبون  بالائتساء والاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا فرق بين قوله وفعله؛  لأن الله قال: { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ  حَسَنَةٌ } [الأحزاب:21] ، والأسوة: أن نأتسي ونقتدي به صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه في أقواله وأفعاله، فحينئذٍ لا فرق بين القول والفعل من جهة أن الله  أمرنا وكلفنا أن نأتسي به عليه الصلاة والسلام، لكن الإشكال حينما يأتيك  قول يبيح، وفعل يحرم، أو يأتيك القول يحرم والفعل يبيح، فإنه لا بد وأن  تنظر؛ لأن القول والفعل صدرا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو الذي قال  وهو الذي فعل.
فحينئذٍ إذا جئت تنظر إلى أقواله حينما يخاطب الأمة  ويقول: أيها الناس، ويقول: ( لا ينكح المحرم ولا يُنكح ولا يخطب ) يخاطب  الأمة، فلا تشك في أن هذا عام لجميع الأمة.
فأنت ترى حديثاً عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا إشكال فيه -هذا من جهة أحاديث الأقوال؛ لأنها  خطاب وتشريع للأمة، لكن إذا جئت إلى أفعاله عليه الصلاة والسلام وجدت أن  الله عز وجل قد خصه بأفعال، حتى في باب النكاح الذي اختلف فيه فقد أجاز  الله له أن ينكح تسعاً من النسوة، ولم يجز لأمته أن ينكح الواحد فوق  الأربع، فتبين أن هناك خصوصيات في أفعاله عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فأنت  تنظر إذا جاءك النصان، وهذا الذي يسميه العلماء: باب التعارض، يأتيك نصان  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدهما من أقواله التي لا تشك أنها تشريع  للأمة، والثاني من أفعاله التي يدخلها احتمال التخصيص، فحينئذٍ تترجح كفة  القول، وليس المراد أن نسقط أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يظن البعض،  إنما المراد أنك أمام نصين لو جئت تتعبد الله بهما معاً لما أمكن، وإذا  أردت أن تتركهما لما أمكن أيضاً، فأنت بين هذه الخيارات الثلاثة: إما أن  تقول: أعمل النصين، وهذا لا يمكن.
وإما أن تقول: أترك النصين، وهذا  -والعياذ بالله- لا يجوز؛ لأننا مأمورون باتباعه عليه الصلاة والسلام، ولم  يرد ما يستثني هذين النصين.
وإما أن تقول: أعمل بأحدهما وأترك الآخر،  وإذا تعارض النصان فلا شك ولا شبهة أن الحكم في واحد منهما، لكن ابتلاء  واختباراً من الله لعباده، وحتى ترتفع درجة العلماء فيختلفون ويتناقشون  ويناظرون وتخرج الفوائد من هذه النقاشات والمناظرات، فيجتهد العالم الفقيه  ويظهر فضل الله على العلماء ومزية ما خصهم به من العلم، فحينئذٍ يظهر  الترجيح.
فتقول: حديث القول خاطب به الأمة، وحديث الفعل احتمل الخصوصية  به عليه الصلاة والسلام، فكأنني أرى أن النصين ليسا بدرجة واحدة، مع أن  حديث الفعل جاء ما يعارضه، أي: أن الحديث الذي دل على الجواز عارضه الحديث  الذي يقول: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن محرماً وإنما كان حلالاً،  فإذاً كأنك لا ترى أن الأحاديث استوت كفتها حتى تقول: هي متعارضة، فتقدم  أحاديث الأقوال على أحاديث الأفعال لهذه القاعدة.
ومن أمثلة ذلك أيضاً:  حديث النهي عن استقبال القبلة واستدبارها، انظر إلى قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام في الصحيحين عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تستقبلوا القبلة ولا تستدبروها ببول ولا غائط ) ،  فهذا نص قولي واضح من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب به الأمة: ولم  يفرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الاستقبال ولا بين الاستدبار، ولم يفرق  أيضاً بين البنيان وغير البنيان، قال: ( لا تستقبلوا القبلة ولا تستدبروها  ببول ولا غائط ) .
وجاء في حديث ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  أنه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبول على لبنتين مستقبل الشام  مستدبر الكعبة ) .
فحينئذٍ تقول: عندي قول يخاطبني فيه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنني لا أستقبل ولا أستدبر، ولا يفرق هذا القول بين صحراء  ولا بنيان، فأنا أبقى على هذا القول الذي خاطبني فيه، وأما فعله عليه  الصلاة والسلام فيحتمل أن الله خصه بهذا، ويقوي هذا أنه لو كان تشريعاً  للأمة لما كان يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخفاء، ويطلع عليه ابن  عمر فجأة بدون أن يعلم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وبدون أن يشعر، فهل يعقل  أن الشرع يفصل في التفريق بين البنيان والصحراء ولا يُعْلم هذا حتى يأتي  ابن عمر وهو حدث صغير يرقى على البنيان؟! فحينئذٍ تقوى عندك دلالة القول،  فتقول: أنا أبقى على دلالة القول، وما ورد من فعله احتمل خصوصيته به عليه  الصلاة والسلام، مع احتمال أن يكون سابقاً للنهي، فلا يخرجني عن دلالة  القول، فحينئذٍ أبقى على دلالة القول؛ لأنها أقوى وأرجح.
فهذا هو مسلك  علماء الأصول حينما يقولون: إذا تعارض القول والفعل فإننا نقدم القول على  الفعل؛ لأن القول خاطب به الأمة، والفعل يحتمل أن يكون من خصوصياته صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم المحرم المضطر إذا اجتمع له ميتة وصيد

السؤال
 إذا اجتمع للمحرم صيد وميتة وكان على مخمصة فأيهما يقدم؟ 

الجواب
 إذا  اجتمع للمحرم الصيد والميتة، فحينئذٍ يكون من باب تعارض المحظورين، فإذا  جئت تنظر إلى الميتة فإن الله عز وجل حرمها بإطلاق إلا في حال الضرورة،  وإذا جئت إلى الصيد وجدت أن الله حرمه في حال الإحرام، والتحريم المؤقت أخف  من التحريم غير المؤقت؛ لأن تحريم الميتة بالنسبة لحال الاختيار عام  للأزمنة والأمكنة، ولم يستثن الله منه إلا حالة الضرورة والمخمصة، وهو يدل  على شدة أمر الميتة.
وأما المحرم فالصيد في حقه أخف تحريماً من الميتة،  وعليه يرجح أكل الصيد على أكل الميتة، وذلك من جهة كون تحريم الصيد مؤقتاً  وتحريم الميتة مؤبداً، وهذا وجه للترجيح، فتقدم الميتة على الصيد.
وهناك  وجه آخر يقدم فيه الميتة على الصيد، وتوضيح ذلك: أن الصيد اتصل بحالته،  أي: أن تحريمه اتصل بحالته، ولكن تحريم الميتة عمَّ، وجاء حال الخصوصية في  الاضطرار، فكأنها أخف من جهة الحال، أي: أن المحرم حرم عليه الصيد بدون  تفريق بين كونه مضطراً وغير مضطر، ولكن الميتة حلّت عند الضرورة، فإذا جئت  إلى حالته كمحرم تقول: إن الله حرم عليه الصيد، ولم يستثن حال الضرورة،  ولكن حرم عليَّ الميتة واستثنى لي حالة الضرورة، فأقبل النص الذي دخله  الاستثناء، ولا أفعل ما لم يدخله الاستثناء، فيقوى أن يأكل من الميتة،  وكلاهما له وجه، وهذا يسمونه: التعارض.
وهذا يشكل في بعض الأحيان، ومنه:  إذا خرج من بيته وغلب على ظنه أنه لو مشى بقدميه فسيفوته الصف الأول  وتفوته تكبيرة الإحرام، فهل الأفضل أن يمشي على قدميه ويفوته الصف الأول  وتكبيرة الإحرام، أم أن الأفضل أن يركب سيارته وتفوته فضيلة المشي وتكفير  الخطايا والذنوب؟ قالوا: الأفضل أن يركب ويدرك الفضيلة المتصلة بالصلاة،  أعني: كونه في الصف الأول، وكونه يدرك تكبيرة الإحرام، لأن فضيلة الصف  الأول وتكبيرة الإحرام متصلة بالعبادة، وفضيلة المشي منفصلة عن العبادة،  والتفاضل يدخل في الفضائل وفي المحرمات والمسلك واحد، فإذا جئت تنظر إلى أن  تحريم الصيد عليه كمحرم تقول: هذا أقوى؛ لأن الله حرم على المحرم أكل  الصيد دون أن يستثني حالة الاضطرار، وأما الميتة فإن الله حرمها عليه  واستثنى حالة الاضطرار، فمن جهة حاله تقول: الأفضل أن يأكل من الميتة ولا  يأكل من الصيد.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم التحلل بأخذ ثلاث شعرات من الرأس

السؤال
 هل يجزئ أخذ ثلاث شعرات من الرأس لمن أراد التحلل بناء على اعتبارها جمعاً؟ 

الجواب
 مسألة  الجمع في الإخلال، وهو أقل ما يصدق عليه الإخلال، لا تستلزم أن التحلل لا  يكون إلا بثلاث شعرات، فهناك فرق بين المسألتين، فإن التحلل قال الله فيه: {  وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ } [البقرة:196] وهذا شامل لجميع الرأس من حيث  التحلل، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إني لبدت شعري وقلدت هديي فلا أحل حتى  أنحر )، فهذا يدل على تعلقه بالرأس كله، أما مسألة أن أقل الجمع ثلاثة،  فهذه تتعلق بأقل ما يقع به الإخلال، وقد قالوا: إذا جز شعرة واحدة فإنه لم  يحلق رأسه، لكن إذا وصل إلى أقل الجمع، وهي الثلاث من الرأس، فيصدق عليها  أنها شعر للرأس، فكأنه حلق الرأس كله؛ لأن ابتداء الحلق يحصل بأقل ما يصدق  عليه الجمع وهو الثلاث، فكأنه إذا حلق الثلاث أو قص الثلاث أو نتف الثلاث؛  كأنه شرع في الإزالة، وفرق بين كوننا نقول: كأنه شرع، وبين أن نقول: قد  أزال فعلاً، فهناك فرق بين الابتداء وبين الكمال، وعلى هذا قالوا بأقل  الجمع في الإخلالات؛ لأن الشرع قصد أن لا يمس شعره وأن لا يترفه بحلقه أو  نتفه أو تقصيره، بخلاف مسألة التحلل فإنه لا بد فيها من تعميم الرأس قصاً  وحلقاً.
والله تعالى أعلم.
التوفيق بين سنة الجهر بالتلبية وسنة إخفاء الدعاء

السؤال
 كيف  نوفق بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أمره جبريل عليه السلام بأن  يأمر أصحابه أن يرفعوا أصواتهم في التلبية، وبين قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:  ( أيها الناس أربعوا على أنفسكم، إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائباً )؟ 

الجواب
 الأصل  في الدعاء وذكر الله عز وجل أن يكون بين العبد وربه، فهو أقرب للإخلاص،  وبيّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله: ( أيها الناس أربعوا على أنفسكم  فإنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائباً ) ، فهذا يدل على أن السنة أن يخفض صوته  وأن لا يرفعه، هذا أصل عام، وقد ورد التخصيص، والقاعدة: أنه لا تعارض بين  عام وخاص، فاستثني منه ذكر الحج بالتلبية؛ لشرف هذه العبادة وفضلها وعظيم  ما فيها من التقرب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وكون هذا العبد وافداً على الله  وضيفاً على الله، يرجو رحمته ويخشى عذابه، مجيباً لداعيه، فإنه شرف بأن  يكون حاله وأن يكون مقاله واضحاً بيّناً للناس، ولذلك حتى الهدي إذا أهدي  للبيت فإنه يشعر ويقلد وتكون عبادة واضحة أمام الناس؛ تشريفاً لهذه  العبادات وتكريماً، وإظهاراً لحرمات الله وشعائره، ولذلك قال تعالى: { وَلا  آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَرِضْوَانًا } [المائدة:2] .
فشرف الله عز وجل هذه العبادة، حيث إن  الإنسان يقدم على بيت الله عز وجل تائباً منيباً يرجو رحمته ويخشى عذابه،  ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في شرف هذه العبادة وفضلها: ( من حج هذا  البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق رجع من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ) ، وهذا يدل على فضل  هذه الشعيرة وعلو منزلتها، فكونه يرفع صوته بها فإن هذا لا يقدح في الأصل؛  لأنه لا تعارض بين عام وخاص، كما أن الإمام يجهر بقراءته في صلاته، ونحو  ذلك من الأذكار التي شرع رفع الصوت فيها، سواء كان في عبادة مخصوصة أو كان  مطلقاً.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم التمتع لمن اعتمر في أشهر الحج

السؤال
 من اعتمر في أشهر الحج، فهل يكون التمتع واجباً عليه حتى ولو لم يكن ناوياً لذلك؟ 

الجواب
 من  اعتمر في أشهر الحج ثم حج من عامه فهو متمتع شاء أو أبى ما لم يرجع إلى  بلده، أما لو اعتمر ثم رجع إلى بلده أو إلى ميقات بلده أو ما يحاذي ميقاته  ثم أحرم بالحج من ذلك المكان، فإن إنشاءه السفر الثاني يسقط عنه دم التمتع،  بدليل المكي، فإن المكي لما أحرم بالحج والعمرة من مكة سقط عنه دم التمتع  وصح تمتعه.
فدل على أن التمتع إنما هو بوجود الترفه والتمتع بسقوط السفر  الثاني، كأن الإنسان إذا جاء بعمرة في أشهر الحج ثم بقي في مكة ثم أحرم  بالحج من ذلك العام كأنه أحرم من دون ميقاته؛ لأنه أنشأ الحج من مكة نفسها،  فاستوى أن يكون ناوياً أو غير ناو؛ لأن هذا الدم يجبر النقصان بالرجوع إلى  الميقات، لأن الواجب عليه أن يرجع ويحرم بالحج من ميقاته.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم الأخذ من الأظافر عند الإحرام لمن أراد أن يضحي

السؤال
 علمنا أن من مسنونات الإحرام تقليم الأظافر وأخذ الشعر، ولكن هل هذا عام حتى لمن أراد الأضحية؟ 

الجواب
 إذا  أراد الإنسان أن يضحي وأراد أن يحج، وكان إيقاعه للإحرام بعد دخول شهر ذي  الحجة فإن السنة أن لا يأخذ من شعره ولا ظفره، فلا يقدم السنة المستحبة على  النهي؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى من دخلت عليه العشر وأراد أن  يضحي أن يمس ظفره وشعره، فدل على أنه يترك الشعر والظفر، فكونه يأتي إلى  الميقات ويريد أن يصيب السنة بحسن الشرف والهيئة لا يسوغ ذلك، فلا تقدم  السنة المستحبة على نهيه عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (  وإذا نهيتكم فانتهوا )، فقد نهانا بأبي وأمي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه،  فيلزمنا الامتثال، فلا يقص شعره ولا يقلم أظفاره، وحينئذٍ يكون له أجر  السنة بالنية.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم السعي بين الصفا والمروة في غير حج ولا عمرة

السؤال
 هل يشرع التطوع بالسعي بين الصفا والمروة في غير حج ولا عمرة قياساً على الطواف؟ 

الجواب
 نص  جمع من العلماء رحمة الله عليهم على مشروعية السعي بين الصفا والمروة ولو  لم يكن الإنسان في حج أو عمرة؛ لأن الله قال في كتابه بعد ذكره لشعيرة  السعي بين الصفا والمروة: { وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ } [البقرة:158] فأخبر أنه يشكر عمله، ولا شك أنه عام، وقد  جاء بعد ذكره سبحانه وتعالى لشعيرة السعي بين الصفا والمروة: { إِنَّ  الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ  أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَنْ  تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ } [البقرة:158] ، فكونه  سبحانه يذكر التطوع بعد الحج والعمرة، أي: طف بين الصفا والمروة لحجك  وعمرتك، وإن تطوعت خيراً فإن الله شاكر عليم، قالوا: فهذا يدل على أنه يجوز  أن يسعى بين الصفا والمروة، ولو لم يكن ذلك في الحج والعمرة.
والله تعالى أعلم.
توضيح قاعدة: (إذا خرج النص مخرج الغالب لم يعتبر مفهومه)

السؤال
 ما معنى القاعدة التي تقول: إن النص إذا خرج مخرج الغالب لم يعتبر مفهومه؟ 

الجواب
 للنص  منطوق ومفهوم، المنطوق: هو دلالة اللفظ نفسه من حيث عمومه وخصوصه، فتنص  السنة أو ينص الكتاب على حكم، كقوله تعالى: { قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ }  [الإخلاص:1]، تقول: دلت الآية على وحدانية الله بمنطوقها: فوصف الله سبحانه  وتعالى نفسه بكونه واحداً، وهذا نص من المنطوق.
أما بالنسبة للمفهوم  -وهو قسيم اللفظ المنطوق- فإنك إذا نظرت إلى لفظ الآية ولفظ الحديث تجد أن  اللفظ يدل على معنى يسمى: المنطوق، وتجد خلافه، أي: عكس اللفظ هو: المفهوم.
ومن  أمثلة ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( في السائمة الزكاة ) ، فيصدق على  البهيمة من الإبل والبقر والغنم إذا كانت ترعى وتسوم، هذا المنطوق، لكن  المفهوم هو أنها (إذا لم تكن سائمة فلا زكاة فيها).
كذلك أيضاً قال  تعالى: { فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ } [النساء:6] هذا منطوق الآية، وهو أنه إذا بلغ اليتيم، وهو  الشرط الأول، وكان رشيداً، وهو الشرط الثاني، { فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ } [النساء:6] ، إذا بلغ وكان رشيداً يجب دفع المال إليه  بمنطوق الآية ونصها، لكن مفهوم قوله: { آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا }  [النساء:6] أنه إن لم تؤانسوا منهم الرشد فلا تدفعوا إليهم أموالهم، فهذا  يسمى المفهوم.
وأقسامه: مفهوم صفة، وشرط، وعلة، ولقب، واستثناء، وعدد،  وحصر، وظرف زمان، وظرف مكان، وغاية، هذه عشرة أنواع للمفاهيم: وقد جمعها  بعض العلماء بقوله: صف واشترط علل ولقب ثنيا وعد ظرفين وحصر إنحيا هذه  المفاهيم العشرة تعتبر عند العلماء على اختلاف فيما هو حجة منها وما ليس  بحجة، فالمفهوم في بعض الأحيان يكون معتبراً وأحياناً يكون غير معتبر، فأنت  إذا نظرت إلى قوله: ( إذا بلغ الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث ) ، إذا كنت  تعتبر أن مفهوم العدد حجة تقول: إذا كان دون القلتين فإنه يحمل الخبث، وإذا  كنت تعتبر أن مفهوم العدد ليس بحجة فتقول قوله: ( إذا بلغ الماء قلتين )  لا مفهوم له، أي: لا أعتبر له مفهوماً، هذا بالنسبة لمفهوم العدد.
لكن  قوله: إذا خرج النص مخرج الغالب فلا مفهوم له، مثال ذلك: لما قال الله عز  وجل: { وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ } [النساء:23] ، المرأة  إذا تزوجتها وكانت لها بنت، فهذه البنت تسمى: ربيبة، والغالب في البنت إذا  كانت مع أمها أن تتربى في حجر زوج أمها، فهو الذي يرعاها ويقوم عليها؛ لأن  والدها قد طلق أمها، أو مات عن أمها مثلاً، ففي هذه الحالة تتربى في الغالب  في حجر زوج أمها، وإذا ثبت أن الربيبة في الغالب تتربى في حجر زوج أمها  فيكون قوله تعالى: { وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ } [النساء:23]، كأنه خرج مخرج  الغالب، فتقول: لا أعتبر مفهومه؛ لأن مفهومه أنها إذا لم تترب في حجره -كأن  يتزوج أمها وهي كبيرة- حينئذٍ يجوز له نكاحها كما يقول الظاهرية، لكن  الجمهور يقولون: { وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ }  [النساء:23] لا مفهوم له؛ لأنه خرج مخرج الغالب.
ومن أمثله -ذلك قوله  عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( فإن أحدكم لا يدري أين باتت يده ) فقال: (باتت)  والبيتوتة لا تكون إلا بالليل، فتقول: الأمر بغسل اليدين قبل إدخالها  الإناء عام، سواء كان مستيقظاً من نوم الليل أو نوم النهار، فيرد عليك  الظاهري ومن يقول بالتخصيص فيقول: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  (باتت)، فالحكم خاص بنوم الليل دون نوم النهار، فتقول له: (باتت) خرج مخرج  الغالب؛ والقاعدة: أن الغالب في النوم أن يكون في الليل، ولذلك يقولون: إنه  خرج مخرج الغالب فلا يعتبر مفهومه.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (222)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(19)

*
*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب الفدية
من ارتكب محظوراً من محظورات الإحرام فيجب عليه الفدية، وهي واجبة على التخيير بين صيام ثلاثة أيام، أو إطعام ستة مساكين، أو ذبح شاةٍ، ومن قتل صيداً محرمٌ وجب عليه مثله من النعم؛ إن كان له مثل، وإن لم يكن له مثل فهناك تفاصيل ذكرها العلماء في هذه المسألة.
المحظورات التي تلزم فيها الفدية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد: يقول المصنف عليه رحمة الله: [باب الفدية].
(الفدية): ما يدفع أو يبذل لقاء الشيء، ومنه فداء الأسير، وكأن الإخلال بالمحظورات يوجب الضمان على المكلف فيما ورد الضمان فيه، كحلقه لشعره ونحو ذلك من المحظورات، فكأنه إذا أدى ما أوجب الشرع عليه لقاء هذا الإخلال قد فدى.
وقوله رحمه الله: (باب الفدية) أي: في هذا الموضع سأذكر لك جملة من الأحكام والمسائل التي تتعلق بالفدية، أي: ما يجب على المحرم بالحج والعمرة إذا أخل بالمحظورات.
والأصل في هذه التسمية قوله تعالى: { فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ } [البقرة:196]، فسمى الله عز وجل ما يكون من الحاج والمعتمر لقاء إخلاله بحلقه لشعره فدية، فقال العلماء: باب الفدية.
وقوله: [يخير بفدية حلق وتقليم وتغطية رأس وطيب ولبس مخيط بين صيام ثلاثة أيام أو إطعام ستة مساكين، لكل مسكين مد بر، أو نصف صاع من تمر، أو شعير، أو ذبح شاة].
فقوله رحمه الله: (يخير بفدية حلق) أي: أن الله عز وجل خير المكلف فيما يدفعه لقاء إخلاله بمحظور الحلق، فإذا حلق رأسه، أو نتف شعر إبطيه، أو حلق عانته، أو قص الشعر فإننا نقول: عليك الفدية.
وهذه الفدية فدية تخييرية، والفدية منها ما يكون المكلف فيه مخيراً كفدية الأذى وفدية جزاء الصيد، وكذلك منها ما يكون على سبيل الترتيب كما أوجب الله عز وجل على من لم يجد الهدي أن يصوم عشرة أيام، ثلاثة في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله.
فقوله: (يخير بفدية حلق) الأصل في هذا التخيير قوله سبحانه وتعالى: { فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ } [البقرة:196] فجاءت (أو) للدلالة على التخيير، أي: إن شاء افتدى بالصيام، وإن شاء افتدى بالإطعام، وإن شاء افتدى بذبح النسيكة، وأكدت السنة هذا فيما ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في الصحيحين من قوله: ( انسك نسيكة، أو أطعم ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو صم ثلاثة أيام ) فخير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كعب بن عجرة ، وجاء نص السنة موافقاً لما في الكتاب، ولذلك قال العلماء: (الفدية في الأذى تخييرية) فلو قال: أريد الإطعام.
لا نلزمه بالصيام، ولو قال: أريد الصيام.
لا نلزمه بالإطعام، فلو اختار أي واحد من هذه الثلاث فلا حرج عليه؛ لأن الله خيره.
التخيير في الفدية
وقوله: [يخير بفدية حلق وتقليم].
يخير بفدية الحلق إذا حلق شعر رأسه أو قصه أو نتفه، أو حلق شعر سائر البدن أو قصه أو نتفه من أي موضع من البدن، هذا الحلق.
(وتقليم) أي: تقليم الأظفار؛ لأن الله عز وجل جعل تقليم الأظفار من التفث، فقال سبحانه وتعالى في المتحلل: { ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ } [الحج:29] فلما قال: { ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ } [الحج:29] نبه على أنهم أثناء إحرامهم بالحج كان عليهم ذلك، بمعنى: أنهم تاركون لأظفارهم وأبشارهم وهيئتهم، ولذلك قال العلماء: يحظر تقليم الأظفار، كما تقدم معنا في المحظورات، فلما حرم الله على المحرم بالنسك أن يحلق شعر رأسه جعل الفدية لقاء الإخلال بحلق الشعر، ويعتبر هذا الدليل أصلاً في التنبيه على وجود الفدية فيه، فكأن الله عز وجل أورد الفدية لحلق الشعر لكي ينبه على المثل، وهي مسألة القياس، فكما أن المكلف أثناء إحرامه بالحج والعمرة إذا أحرم بالحج والعمرة وتلبس بالنسك، وحرم عليه أن يحلق شعره أو يأخذ شيئاً من شعر بدنه، وحظر عليه أن يقلم أظفاره، فإذا اعتدى بمخالفة الشرع هنا كان معتدياً في الآخر مثله سواء بسواء، فإذا خاطب الشرع بالضمان في قص الشعر وحلقه من سائر البدن فكأنه يقول: ألحقوا بهذا ما كان في حكمه.
إذ لا يعقل أن تقول: محظور عليه أن يقلم أظفاره، ومحظور عليه أن يتطيب، ومحظور عليه أن يلبس المخيط، فإذا حلق شعر رأسه تقول: عليه الفدية، وإذا غطى رأسه أو لبس المخيط تقول: لا فدية عليه! فيكون هذا من التفريق بين المتماثلين، وقد عهدنا من الشرع أنه يسكت عن المثل حتى يؤجر المجتهد بالاجتهاد والقياس، ولذلك قد وردت النصوص في السنة بحجية القياس؛ لكي يكون هناك أجر للمجتهد بإلحاق النظير بنظيره، كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه لـ أبي موسى : (اعرف الأشباه، ثم قس الأمور بنظائرها)، وذلك في كتابه المشهور الذي بعث به إليه، وقد ذكره الإمام ابن القيم في (أعلام الموقعين)، وبين في أكثر من صفحة حجية القياس، وأورد أدلة السنة، وأن الشرع يسكت عن المثل حتى ينبه بعلة المثل على أنه آخذ حكم أصله.
وعلى هذا فإنه لا يستقيم أن تقول: إذا حلق شعر رأسه عليه الفدية، وإذا تطيب ولبس المخيط وغطى رأسه وقلم أظفاره تقول: لا شيء عليه؛ لأن الكل محظور، والكل نهى عنه الله عز وجل وحرمه على المحرم كما ثبتت بذلك السنة الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونبه الكتاب عليه كما في تقليم الأظفار، فإذا قلت: وجبت عليه الفدية هنا بنص الكتاب، فإن نص الكتاب يعتبر تنبيهاً على أن ما ماثل ذلك أخذ حكمه، كما نص على ذلك جماهير أهل العلم رحمة الله عليهم، فقالوا: في حلق الشعر وتقليم الأظفار والطيب ولبس المخيط وتغطية الرأس الفدية؛ لأن الكل جاء بمرتبة واحدة في الشرع، حيث حرم الله عز وجل على المحرم أن يفعل هذه الأشياء، فإذا فعلها متعمداً فتلزمه الفدية.
ثم لو نظرت إلى حديث كعب بن عجرة الثابت في الصحيحين أنه حمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والقمل يتناثر من على رأسه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما كنت أرى أن يبلغ بك الجهد ما أرى، ثم قال له: أطعم ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو صم ثلاثة أيام، أو انسك نسيكة ) فهذا مريض ومعذور، ومع ذلك احتاج إلى حلق شعره وخاطبه الله بالفدية: { فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ } [البقرة:196] فهو مع كونه معذوراً يخاطبه الشرع بالفدية، فما ظنك بمن اعتدى وتطيب عامداً متعمداً أليس هو أحرى بالفدية؟ ولذلك قالوا: إن قياس الأولى يقتضي إلحاق من أخل بهذه المحظورات بمن حلق شعر رأسه بدون إشكال أو ريب.
وقوله: [وتغطية رأسه].
كأن يلبس عمامة أو طاقية أو يضع حائلاً على الرأس من سائر الغطاء فإنه يعتبر منتهكاً للحرمة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( ولا تلبسوا العمائم ) والعمامة سميت بذلك لأنها تعم الرأس بالتغطية، فلما نهى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه عن لبس العمامة، قالوا: من غطى رأسه فإنه قد وقع في المحظور الذي نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيلزم بالفدية، فكما أنه إذا حلق رأسه مع وجود العذر لزمته الفدية، فلأن تجب عليه الفدية إذا غطاه من باب أولى وأحرى، خاصة إذا لم يكن له عذر.
وقوله: [وطيب].
وهكذا الطيب سواء وضعه في بدنه أو في رأسه أو في مغابنه، فإنه تلزمه الفدية التي نص الله عز وجل عليها وهي فدية الأذى.
وقوله: [ولبس مخيط].
وكذلك لبس المخيط، فجميع هذه الأشياء حظرت على المحرم، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا تلبسوا القمص، ولا العمائم، ولا السراويلات، ولا البرانس، ولا الخفاف، إلا أحد لا يجد النعلين فليلبس الخفين وليقطعهما أسفل من الكعبين، ولا تلبسوا شيئاً من الثياب مسه الزعفران ولا الورس )، فحرم تغطية الرأس ولبس المخيط والطيب في البدن والثياب، فدل على أن هذه الأمور كلها تعتبر محظورة وهي في حكم واحد، فمن أخل بواحد منها كان كمن أخل بغيره سواء بسواء.
الفدية بصيام ثلاثة أيام
وقوله: [بين صيام ثلاثة أيام].
يخير بين صيام ثلاثة أيام، نقول له: اختر، إما أن تصوم ثلاثة أيام حيث شئت فالصيام لا يتقيد بمكة، ولا يتقيد بحال إحرام، ولا يتقيد بزمان ولا مكان، لكن ينبغي عليه أن يبادر إبراء للذمة وخشية الاشتغال.
ولا يجب أيضاً في هذا الصيام أن يكون متتابعاً، فلو صام في الوقت الحاضر يوماً، وفي الأسبوع القادم اليوم الثاني، وفي الأسبوع الذي بعده اليوم الثالث فلا حرج، سواء وقعت الأيام الثلاثة متتابعة أو متفرقة؛ لأن الله تعالى قال: { فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ } [البقرة:196] وأطلق، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( صم ثلاثة أيام )، والقاعدة: (أن المطلق يبقى على إطلاقه حتى يرد ما يقيده) ففي القرآن إطلاق في الصيام، وفي السنة إطلاق في الصيام، فإطلاق القرآن في قوله سبحانه: { فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ } [البقرة:196] هذا إطلاق قيدته السنة بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( صم ثلاثة أيام )، فقيدته في العدد ولم تقيده في الوصف، فلم يقل: صم ثلاثة أيام متتابعة، ولم يقيده بالمكان، فلم يقل: صم ثلاثة أيام في حجك، أو صم ثلاثة أيام في عمرتك، ولم يقيده بمكان كأن يقول: صم ثلاثة أيام بمكة، أو صم ثلاثة أيام في مكان إخلالك، فأصبح هذا الصيام له جملة من الأحكام: أولاً: أنه لا يتقيد بمكان معين فله أن يصوم حيث شاء.
وثانياً: أن الواجب أنه مقيد بثلاثة أيام، وهذه الأيام الثلاثة لا يشترط فيها التتابع، فإن صامها متفرقة أو متتابعة فلا حرج عليه في ذلك.
وهذا الصيام جعله الله عز وجل على الخيار، فإن اختاره فله أن يصوم لأكثر من فدية، فلو كانت عليه ثلاث فديات فأحب أن يصوم تسعة أيام فلا حرج.
الفدية بإطعام ستة مساكين
وقوله: [أو إطعام ستة مساكين].
هذا الخيار الثاني، نقول له: صم ثلاثة أيام حيث شئت، أو أطعم ستة مساكين، ولكل مسكين نصف صاع، وإطعام ستة مساكين الأصل فيها: قوله تعالى: { أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ } [البقرة:196] فإن (صدقة) نكرة؛ والقاعدة: (النكرة تفيد العموم) فهذا يشمل أي صدقة، ولذلك يقولون: إن القرآن لما ورد بالصدقة ورد بها على سبيل العموم أياً كانت قليلة أو كثيرة، فجاءت السنة وخصصت، والسنة تقيد مطلق القرآن وتخصص عمومه وتبين إجماله، { وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ } [النحل:44] فهذا من بيان السنة للقرآن، فيكون بتقييد المطلقات وتخصيص العمومات وبيان المجملات، فلما قال سبحانه: { أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ } [البقرة:196] شملت الصدقة سواء أكانت قليلة أو كثيرة، فلو سكت القرآن على هذا وسكتت السنة عليه لكان أي صدقة تجزئ، لكن لما جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: ( أطعم ستة مساكين ) لكل مسكين قال: ( أطعم فرقاً بين ستة مساكين ) والفرق: ثلاثة آصع، فإذا كان الفرق ثلاثة آصع ويفرق بين ستة مساكين فمعناه أن لكل مسكين نصف صاع، وعليه قالوا: فدية الأذى يعطي نصف صاع من تمر، أو شعير أو بر أو غيره.
فلذلك لما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( أطعم فرقاً بين ستة مساكين ) دل على أنه يعطي لكل مسكين نصف صاع، لكنه لم يحدد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه الإطعام بمكان، فليس بواجب على من لزمته هذه الفدية أن يطعم ستة مساكين من مساكين الحرم، بل إنه إذا أطعم ستة مساكين في أي مكان أجزأه، ففدية الأذى بالإطعام والصدقة لا تختص بالحرم، ولذلك لو أطعم المساكين في الحرم وغيره فإنه يُبرئ ذمته بذلك الإطعام.
وكذلك لو كانوا فقراء فإنه يجزيه إذا أطعم ستة فقراء، ولذلك قال العلماء: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أطعم ستة مساكين ) لأن المسكين يعتبر أحسن حالاً من الفقير، فإذا جاز إطعامه للمسكين فمن باب أولى أن يطعم الفقراء، والسبب في ذلك: أن المسكين يصل به الضيق إلى أنه لا يجد قدر كفايته الكاملة، إنما يجد بعض الكفاية، ولكن الفقير قد لا يجد كفايته، ولذلك جعل الله المسكين أفضل حالاً من الفقير فقال سبحانه: { وأَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ } [الكهف:79] فأثبت لهم وصف المسكنة مع كونهم يملكون السفينة، ولذلك يقولون: إن المسكين أحسن حالاً من الفقير.
وهذا على أصح قولي العلماء، فالمسكين لا يجد كفايته، ولكن الفقير لا يجد لا قوته ولا أقل القوت في بعض الأحيان، بل قد لا يجد شيئاً، ويوصف بكونه فقيراً، ولكن المسكين يجد دون الكفاية فلا يجد قدر الكفاية، فيكون مسكيناً، وكان نص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المسكين من باب التنبيه على من هو أدنى وأحرى، فكأنه على من هو أدنى يقول: أطعم ستة مساكين، وإن شئت أطعمت ستة فقراء.
وقوله: [لكل مسكين مد بر، أو نصف صاع من تمر أو شعير].
يلاحظ أن المصنف رحمه الله فرق بين البر وبين غيره، فقال: (مد بر، أو نصف صاع من شعير أو غيره) والصحيح: أن نصف الصاع من أي طعام شاء، فيشمل التمر والبر والشعير، وأنه لا فرق بينها، والدليل: السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيحين: ( أطعم فرقاً بين ستة مساكين ) فإنه لما نص عليه الصلاة والسلام على الفرق دل على أن ما دونه لا يجزئ، إذا لو قلت: إن مد بر يجزئ لكل مسكين لكان الإطعام صاعاً ونصف من بر وثلاثة آصع من غير البر، والصحيح: أنه لا يجزئ أقل من ثلاثة آصع، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال: ( أطعم فرقاً بين ستة مساكين ) دل على أن ما دون الفرق لا يجزئ، فلو قلنا: إنه يجزئ مد البر فإن هذا يؤدي إلى أن دون الفرق يجزئ، وهو خلاف ظاهر السنة، وقد قال به بعض الصحابة اجتهاداً كما هو فعل معاوية رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، وخالفه أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنكروا ذلك، ولا شك أن العمل يكون بما قال به جمهور الصحابة، بالإضافة إلى أنه هو الموافق لظاهر السنة؛ ولذلك لا وجه للتفريق بين البر وبين غيره.
الفدية بذبح شاة
وقوله: [أو ذبح شاة].
الخيار الثالث أن نقول له: اذبح شاة، وفي الشاة مسائل: أولاً: أن هذه الشاة يشترط فيها أن تكون قد بلغت السن المعتبر، فلا يجزئ أقل من المسنة من الماعز، والجذع من الضأن، إذا أراد أن يذبح من الماعز فإنه لا يجزئ ما كان منها دون السنة، وإذا أراد أن يذبح من البقر فلا يجزئ ما دون السنتين -أي لابد أن يكون بلغ السنتين ودخل في الثالثة- وأما بالنسبة لجذع الإبل فلا يجزئ أقل مما أتم الرابعة وطعن في الخامسة، هذا بالنسبة للجذع من الماعز والبقر والإبل.
أما بالنسبة للضأن فإنه يجزئ فيه الجذع، وهو ما تم له ستة أشهر فأكثر، فإذا أراد أن يذبح الشاة فإنه يخير بين أن يذبح مسنة من الماعز وبين أن يذبح جذعة من الضأن، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة من الضأن ) وعلى هذا: فليست كل شاة تجزي، فلو ذبح جفرة من المعز لا تجزي، ولو ذبح العناق لا تجزي؛ ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث البراء في الصحيح لما سأله أبو بردة رضي الله عنه أنه ذبح العناق فقال له: ( تجزيك ولا تجزي غيرك ) فدل على أنه لا يجزئ بالنسبة للماعز ما كان دون السنة التامة وهو المسن.
وأما بالنسبة للبقر فيجزئ سبعها، وكذلك الإبل يجزي سبعها، فلو وجبت عليه الفدية وكانت عليه ثلاث إخلالات، فاشترى ثلاثة أسباع بعير أو ثلاثة أسباع بقرة فإنه يجزيه ذلك إذا بلغ البعير أو البقرة السن المعتبر.
إذاً: تجزيه الشاة والسبع من البدنة والبقر لقاء هذه الفدية، ولو كان عليه أكثر من محظور وبلغت محظوراته السبع، فتكررت له في حج وعمرة وبلغت سبعاً، وأراد أن يذبح ناقة أجزأته عن جميع هذه المحظورات، وهكذا لو أراد أن يذبح عنها بقرة كما في الصحيح من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه: (أن الصحابة كانوا يشتركون السبعة في البعير) فدل على أن سبع البدنة يجزئ عن شاة، وكذلك ضحى رسوله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نسائه بالبقر، والبقر منزل منزلة البعير، وهذا عليه قضاء جماهير السلف والخلف رحمة الله على الجميع.
فيجزيه في فدية الأذى أن يذبح شاة -وهو الخيار الثالث- أو يذبح سبع البدنة أو يذبح سبع البقرة، والذبح يجزيه في أي موضع، ومن هنا تختلف الفدية عن هدي التمتع والقران ودم الجبران، فهدي التمتع وهدي القران ودم الجبران لا يجزئ ذبحه إلا بمكة وداخل حدود الحرم، فلو ذبح هدي التمتع خارج حدود الحرم، كأن يذبحه في عرفات أو في التنعيم خارج حدود الحرم، فإنه لا يجزيه، ويكون صدقة من الصدقات، ويلزمه أن يكون ذبحه داخل مكة، ولذلك قال الله تعالى: { هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ } [المائدة:95].
ومثل ذلك: جزاء الصيد؛ لأن الله نص فيه ببلوغه للكعبة، والمراد بقوله سبحانه: { هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ } [المائدة:95] أي: بالغاً حدود الحرم، من باب إطلاق الجزء على الكل، كما قال سبحانه: { تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ } [المسد:1] والمراد: أطلق الجزء وأراد الكل، وكقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لا سبق إلا في خف أو حافر ) فأطلق الجزء وأراد الكل، وقوله تعالى: { هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ } [المائدة:95] أي: بالغاً حدود الحرم، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( نحرت هاهنا، وفجاج مكة وشعابها كلها منحر ) فدل على أنه يجزئ أن يذبح الشاة الواجبة عليه في الهدي، وهدي التمتع والقران وجزاء الصيد -كما ذكرنا- بمكة، وأما ما عداها من فدية الأذى ونحوها فيجزيه في أي مكان.
أما الدليل الصريح الذي يدل على أنه يجزيه أن يذبح فديته في الأذى خارج مكة: ما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث كعب بن عجرة ، أنه في عام الحديبية لما كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصابه ما أصابه، وهو دون الحرم لم يبلغ الحرم بعد، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( انسك نسيكة ) النسك: هو الذبح، ومنه قوله تعالى: { قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي } [الأنعام:162] أي: ذبحي، كما قال تعالى: { فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ } [الكوثر:2] فالنسك المراد به: الذبح، فقوله: ( انسك نسيكة ) أي: اذبح ذبيحة، ولم يقل له: بمكة، ولم يقل له: بالحرم، ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة، فلما أطلق صلوات الله وسلامه عليه قال العلماء: يجزيه أن يذبح الشاة في فدية الأذى والحلق والتقصير ونحوه في أي موضع شاء، ولا يلزمه أن يكون ذبحه بمكة، فإذا ذبحها فإنه قد أدى ما عليه.
حكم من قتل صيداً وهو محرم
وقوله: [و بجزاء صيد بين مثل إن كان، أو تقويمه بدراهم يشترى بها طعاماً فيطعم كل مسكين مداً أو يصوم عن كل مد يوماً].
الحكم عند قتل المحرم لصيد له مثل
فقوله: [و بجزاء صيد بين مثل إن كان ].
نحن قدمنا أنه لا يجوز للمحرم بالحج والعمرة أن يقتل الصيد، وهذا ترتيب من المصنف رحمه الله، فبدأ بالمحظورات التي في جسد الإنسان وفي نفسه من الحلق والتقليم والتطيب وتغطية الرأس ولبس المخيط، ثم انتقل إلى ما يحتاجه لبدنه وهو جزاء الصيد فقال: (إذا أخل بجزاء الصيد)، ففي جزاء الصيد تكون الفدية تخييرية، والمراد بذلك: أن يقتل المحرم صيداً.
ويشترط أن يكون الحيوان من الصيد، ولذلك بعض الناس اليوم يسأل: إذا كان في سيارة وهو محرم بالحج والعمرة، ثم يشاء الله أن يقتل شاة في الطريق، فالشاة ليست من الصيد، ونحن نتكلم على الصيد، فلو قتل حيواناً أصله من المتوحش الذي هي الصيود، وأما ما عدا الصيد من الحيوانات المستأنسة التي تكون مع الآدميين كالإبل والبقر والغنم فهذه لها حكم الضمان الشخصي، فلو صدمها بسيارته لا يجب ضمان الصيد في هذا؛ لأنها ليست بصيد، وإنما حرم عليه قتل الصيد، ولذلك يجوز لك وأنت محرم أن تذبح الشاة لضيوفك أو تذبح الشاة في سفر، أو تنحر البعير لك أو لضيوفك أو لرفقتك، فلا حرج عليك في هذا، فمحل الإخلال قتل الصيد.
لكن مثلاً: لو كان في سيارته فارتطمت به حمامة أو عصافير فقتلها، أو دهس أرنباً أو نحو ذلك من الحيوانات سواء من الطيور أو غيرها من العوادي كتيس الجبل والوعول والظباء، فصدم مثل هذا وقتله، أو أطلق النار عليه فقتله، فحينئذٍ يقع 

السؤال
 قد أخل بما نهاه الله عز وجل عنه من قتل الصيد، فما الذي يلزمه؟ إذا قتل المحرم الصيد فينظر إلى الموضع الذي قتل فيه الصيد، ويبحث عن شخصين عدلين من الرجال دون النساء؛ لأن مثل هذه الأمور يطلع عليها الرجال أكثر من النساء، وحكمهم خاص بهم: { اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ } [المائدة:106] فيأخذ اثنين من العدول الذين لهم معرفة في الموضع الذي قتل فيه الصيد، واختلف العلماء إذا لم يتيسر له ذلك، فقال بعضهم: يجزيه من أي موضع، بل حتى ولو تيسر له في موضع الصيد وذهب إلى غيره -كما أثر عن عمر رضي الله عنه في قضائه- فلا حرج.
وقال بعض العلماء: الاثنان يمكن أن يكون هو واحد منهما مع آخر إذا كان عدلاً، فيحكم على نفسه، واستشهدوا بذلك في قضية عمر رضي الله عنه في الموطأ وغيره.
فالمقصود: أن يأخذ هذين العدلين لينظرا في هذا الشيء الذي قتله من الصيد، وهذا الشيء الذي قتله من الصيد إما أن يكون له مثل من بهيمة الأنعام أو لا يكون له مثل من بهيمة الأنعام، فبهيمة الأنعام الإبل والبقر والغنم، فينظر الحكمان في هذا الشيء الذي قتله ما هو الذي يماثله من بهيمة الأنعام، فإن كان -مثلاً- تيس جبل فينظرون في حجمه، فيجدون أن الذي يماثله تيس من الماعز مثلاً، فيقولون حينئذٍ: مثله شاة من ماعز أو ضأن (طلي) مثلاً.
ثم ينظرون أيضاً إلى مثله من البقر إن كان بقر وحش أو غزالاً أو ريماً، فإن قتل غزالاً أو ريماً أو وعلاً فينظرون فيه إلى ما يعادله، فقالوا: عدل حمار الوحش وبقر الوحش البقرة، فحينئذٍ يوجب عليك بقرة، أو ينظرون إلى أنه قتل نعامة، فيقولون: عدل النعامة البعير، فكل شيء من هذه الصيود التي لها عدل ومثل يحكم عليه بذلك المثلي.
فالمرحلة الأولى: أن يبحث عن العدلين.
الثانية: بعد وجود العدلين يقوم العدلان بالنظر فيما قتل وما الذي يماثل المقتول، فإن كان له مثلي من بهيمة الأنعام من إبل أو بقر أو غنم حكما عليه بذلك المثلي، فإذا أصدر الحكم أن عليه شاة فيقولان له: عليك شاة.
ويحددان له هذه الشاة المطلوبة، فإذا حددت فيقولان له: أنت بالخيار: إما أن تذبح هذه الشاة بمكة وتتصدق بها على فقراء الحرم -هذا الخيار الأول- أو تقوم الشاة بالنقد، فقيمتها -مثلاً- مائة ريال، فالمبلغ الذي تبلغه يقدر به الطعام، فيُشترى به آصع من التمر، فرضنا أن الصاع بعشرة ريالات، فحينئذٍ إذا كانت قيمة الشاة مائة ريال فيكون عليه عشرة آصع، فيعطونه الخيار الثاني، يقولون له: إما أن تذبح الشاة بمكة، أو تطعم عشرة آصع لكل مسكين ربع صاع، وقيل: نصف صاع، على خلاف بين أهل العلم رحمة الله عليهم، فإذا قلنا بربع الصاع فنقول: إذا كان عليه عشرة آصع ولكل مسكين ربع صاع، فيكون عليه إطعام أربعين مسكيناً.
فيقال له: إما أن تذبح الشاة بمكة، أو تطعم أربعين مسكيناً بمكة -على خلاف بين العلماء رحمة الله عليهم- أو تصوم عدل كل مسكين يوماً، فإن قلت: نصف صاع يكون حينئذٍ عليه عشرون يوماً، وإن قلت: ربع صاع يكون عليه أربعون يوماً، فيقال له: إما أن تذبح الشاة بمكة أو تطعم المساكين الذي هو عدل قيمة الشاة، أو تصوم من الأيام عدل النصف أو الربع على قولي العلماء رحمة الله عليهم، ورجح أكثر من واحد الربع، أي: أن عليه ربع صاع لكل مسكين.
وعلى هذا: يكون جزاء الصيد ليس بالترتيب وإنما هو بالتخيير، فيقال له: إن شئت أخرجت العدل والمثل، ولا نلزمك به عيناً، وإن شئت أطعمت وإن شئت صمت عدل المساكين الذين وجب عليك إطعامهم.
يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (223)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(19)

*
*وجوب الهدي في المتعة والقران
وقوله: [وأما دم متعة وقران فيجب الهدي].
هذا  مما لزم بالترتيب، والأول لزم بالتخيير، ففي التمتع والقران يجب عليه أن  يذبح شاة بالصفة التي ذكرناها، يشترط فيها: أن تكون بلغت السن المعتبرة،  وأن تكون سالمة من العيوب، وأن يكون هدي القران والتمتع ذبحه ونحره بمكة،  فهذه أمور لابد من توافرها للحكم ببراءة ذمته من هذا الواجب، فإذا لم يجد  الشاة فإنه ينتقل إلى البدن، فليست بلازمة على التخيير وإنما هي لازمة على  الترتيب؛ لأن الله رتبها في كتابه في آية البقرة في التمتع: { فَمَا  اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ  أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ  كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ } [البقرة:196].
كيفية الصيام إن عدم الهدي في المتعة والقران
وقوله: [فإن عدمه فصيام ثلاثة أيام].
فإن  عدم الهدي ولم يجده، كأن يكون ذهب وليس عنده مال يشتري به الهدي بالنسبة  له وهو في الحج، والعبرة به وهو في الحج، فلو كان عنده مال ببلده لم يؤثر  كما في المتيمم، فإن المتيمم إذا سافر وفقد الماء في السفر فإنه سوف يجده  في بيته وفي الحضر، فوجدانه في بيته لا عبرة به إنما العبرة بحاله حينما  خوطب وأُلزم، والعبرة في قدرته على الإتيان بالهدي، وللعلماء في هذه  المسألة أقوال، أصحها: أن العبرة بصبيحة يوم النحر، فإذا أصبح يوم النحر  وليس عنده قدرة على شراء الهدي وأصبح فقيراً فإنه لا يلزمه الهدي، وقيل:  بمجرد إحرامه -العبرة بالإحرام- وفائدة الخلاف: أنه لو كان غنياً قبل يوم  النحر ثم افتقر يوم النحر بسرقة ماله، أو وجود غرامة عليه فذهب ماله في تلك  الغرامة، أو احتاج رفيقه إلى مال فأخذه واستنفده في سفره ونحو ذلك فحينئذٍ  إذا قلنا: العبرة بإهلاله وجب عليه الهدي عيناً، وأما إذا قلنا: إن العبرة  بصبيحة يوم النحر فحينئذٍ ينظر إلى حاله صبيحة يوم النحر؛ لأنه حينئذٍ  يلزمه التحلل من نسكه بالهدي.
وعلى هذا فإذا كان في صبيحة يوم النحر  فقيراً أو معسراً فلا يلزمه الدم، وكذلك أيضاً لو لم يجد الدم، عنده المال  ولكنه لم يجد الشاة ولم يجد سبع البدنة ولا سبع البقرة، فذهب إلى السوق فلم  يجد شيئاً، فحينئذٍ يلزمه أن ينتقل إلى البدل ويسقط عنه الدم إذا مضت أيام  التشريق ولم يجده.
وقوله: [والأفضل صوم آخرها يوم عرفة وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله].
يصوم  ثلاثة أيام إذا لم يجد في الحج، واختُلف هل العبرة بإهلاله للعمرة لأنها  سبب في التمتع وسبب في لزوم الدم، أم أنها تكون من بداية إهلاله بالحج،  فظاهر القرآن: { فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ } [البقرة:196]  أنه يصوم بعد إهلاله بالحج، وقال به طائفة من السلف، وهو مذهب المالكية  والحنفية، على أن الله عز وجل قيد هذا الصيام بالحج، فلا يجزيه أن يبدأ به  وهو في العمرة، وتوضيح ذلك: أنه لما قيد بظرفية الحج: { ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ  فِي الْحَجِّ } [البقرة:196] دل على أنها لا تجزي في غير الحج، فقالوا  حينئذٍ: يلزمه الصيام إذا شرع في الحج، وأما قبل الحج فلا يصح منه، وقال  بعض العلماء -وهو رواية الإمام أحمد ، اختارها جمع من أصحابه-: إذا أحرم  بالعمرة أجزأه أن يصوم؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( دخلت العمرة  في الحج، وشبك بين أصابعه )، ولكن رد على هذا الدليل بأن الله تعالى فصل  بين العمرة والحج في الآية التي أوجب فيها البدل، فقال: { فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ  بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ }  [البقرة:196] ففصل بين العمرة وبين الحج، وهذا القول -الذي يقول: إنها تكون  بعد الإحرام بالحج- هو الذي تطمئن إليه النفس؛ لأن ظاهر القرآن فيه قوي،  ودخول العمرة في الحج قصد منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جواز العمرة في  أشهر الحج، وهي مسألة خارجة عن موضوعنا.
ولذلك يقوى أن يقال: إنه لا  يصومها إلا بعد إحرامه بالحج، فإذا أحرم بالحج فيصوم الثلاثة الأيام،  ويستحب أن يكون صيامه قبل يوم عرفة، وهذا هو قول أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي  الله عنها و عبد الله بن عمر ، وكانت أم المؤمنين عائشة و عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما لا يريان الصيام عن دم التمتع قبل الحج -كما ذكرنا في مذهب  من سمينا من العلماء- وكانا يريان ظاهر القرآن في قوله: (في الحج) فيصومها  فيما بين إحرامه بالحج وقبل يوم عرفة، واختارا أن يكون إهلاله -مثلاً-  بالحج من اليوم السادس ليصوم السادس والسابع والثامن، فإذا جاء يوم عرفة  فتكون ذمته قد برئت، ولا يُدخل يوم عرفة في الصيام، وقال بعض السلف -كما هو  قول طاوس و مجاهد و الشعبي و النخعي وجمع من السلف- : (إنه يجوز أن يصوم  ويجعل يوم عرفة آخرها) وهذا القول قول مرجوح، ولكن إذا احتاج الإنسان إليه  بمعنى: أنه لم يستطع أن يصوم فيما قبل يوم عرفة فإنه يصوم يوم عرفة؛ لأنه  صيام واجب عليه.
واختلف العلماء: هل الأفضل أن يفطر يوم عرفة ويصومها من  أيام التشريق، أو الأفضل أن يصوم يوم عرفة ولا يصوم أيام التشريق؟ والسبب  في هذا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أيام منى أيام أكلٍ وشربٍ  وبعال )، قالوا: فهذا يدل على أنه لا ينبغي للحاج أن يصومها، ولذلك قالوا:  لا تصام أيام التشريق للحاج، فمن يقول بأفضلية تأخيرها عن يوم عرفة يقول:  يجوز أن يؤخر هذا اليوم، والأفضل: ألا يصوم يوم عرفة ويؤخرها إلى أيام  التشريق، فيجعل هذا اليوم الثالث من الأيام الواجبة عليه من أيام التشريق؛  لأن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ثبت عنهم أنهم كانوا يصومون أيام التشريق في  دم التمتع، ولذلك قالوا: نفضل له أن يفطر يوم عرفة؛ لأنه الركن الأعظم، وقد  قصد من هذا الركن أن يتفرغ للدعاء فيكون أبلغ وأقوى وأجلد له على الدعاء،  ثم بعد ذلك يصوم هذا اليوم من أيام التشريق.
وقال بعض العلماء بل يصوم  يوم عرفة؛ وذلك لأن يوم عرفة له أصل من فعل الصحابة، فكانت أم المؤمنين  عائشة تصومه كما جاء في الموطأ، حتى إذا ابيضت الأرض بينها وبين الحاج دعت  بفطورها فأفطرت، قالوا: حينئذٍ يصوم يوم عرفة، وكان طاوس بن كيسان -وهو من  تلامذة ابن عباس - و سعيد بن جبير وكذلك الحسن البصري و الشعبي و إبراهيم  النخعي -وهو قول طائفة من السلف- يرون أنه يصوم هذا اليوم -أعني: يوم عرفة-  ويجعله ضمن الأيام.
والذي يظهر -والله أعلم-: أنه يصوم السادس والسابع  والثامن، ولا يصوم يوم عرفة، وإذا بقي عليه شيء من الثلاثة الأيام يؤخره  إلى أيام التشريق؛ فإنه أفضل من صيام يوم عرفة لما ذكره أصحاب هذا القول،  فإن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كانوا يصومون أيام التشريق، وحينئذٍ لما  جاءنا عن الصحابة أنهم صاموا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع  أيام التشريق يقوى أن يقال: بأنه ينصرف إلى أيام التشريق ويقدمها على يوم  عرفة.
وقوله: [والأفضل كون آخرها يوم عرفة وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله].
وهذا  لما ذكرناه من قول بعض السلف كـ طاوس وغيره، ولكن قلنا: إن هذا مرجوح،  والصحيح: مذهب من سمينا أنه لا يصوم يوم عرفة؛ لأن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي  الله عنها و عبد الله بن عمر كانا يقولان: (يصومها فيما بين إحرامه بالحج  وقبل يوم عرفة) وعلى هذا إذا شاء فإنه يحرم بالحج ليلة الخامس، فيصوم  الخامس والسادس والسابع، وإن شاء يحرم بالحج ليلة السادس فيصوم السادس  والسابع والثامن، فهذا أفضل له وأبلغ في إبراء ذمته وانصرافه إلى حجه  متأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفطر يوم عرفة وبفطر أيام التشريق.
وقوله: [وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله].
ويلزمه  صيام سبعة أيام إذا رجع إلى أهله، قال بعض العلماء: (العبرة في الرجوع  بالشروع) فلو مثلاً: انتهى من الحج، وركب في السفر وهو راجع إلى أهله يجوز  أن يصوم؛ لأنه راجع إلى أهله، وقيل: (إذا رجع) أي: إذا وصل إلى أهله، فإذا  وصل إلى أهله صام السبعة.
حكم المحصر إذا لم يجد هدياً
وقوله: [والمحصر إذا لم يجد هدياً صام عشرة ثم حل].
والمحصر:  الممنوع، الحصر: أصله المنع، والمحصر: هو الذي يمنع من البيت كما وقع  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع، أهل بالعمرة فمنع من الوصول إلى  البيت، فإذا أحصر بعدو فإنه ينحر هديه ثم يتحلل ولا شيء عليه، أي: ليس عليه  قضاء عمرته أو حجة، وهذا على أصح قولي العلماء، فإذا منع بعدو من الوصول  إلى البيت لا يقال بأنه ينحر مباشرة وإنما ينظر فيه، يقال: هل لك طريق غير  هذا الطريق يمكن أن تصل به إلى البيت؟ قال: نعم.
نقول: أنت لست بمحصر،  ويلزمك أن تذهب إلى الطريق البديل، ولا يحكم بإحصاره إلا إذا منع بالكلية  فليس له إلا طريق واحد أو طريقان، وهذان الطريقان لا يمكن أن يصل معهما إلى  البيت.
كذلك أيضاً يتفرع عليه أن المحصر الأصل في أنه يتحلل قوله  تعالى: { فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ }  [البقرة:196] فجعل للمحصر مخرجاً من إتمام حجه، وهذا يعتبر بمثابة الرخصة  جعلها الله عز وجل للعزيمة في قوله سبحانه: { وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ  وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ } [البقرة:196].
فالأصل عندنا في الشرع أن من نوى  الحج أو من نوى العمرة وتلبس بالنسك فإنه يجب عليه أن يتم هذا النسك، فإذا  منع من الوصول إلى البيت وحيل بينه وبين البيت بأي حائل يمنع من وصوله إلى  البيت فإنه حينئذٍ يعدل إلى هديه، وإذا نحر الهدي تحلل ولا شيء عليه، فلا  نطالبه بقضاء عمرته ولا نطالبه بقضاء حجه على أصح قولي العلماء رحمة الله  عليهم.
وقوله: [والمحصر إذا لم يجد هدياً صام عشرة ثم حل].
قياساً  على دم المتعة، وذهب المالكية والحنفية إلى أنه إذا لم يجد الهدي لا شيء  عليه، وهذا هو الصحيح؛ وذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل الصيام بدلاً في  هدي التمتع، ولم يجعله في هدي الإحصار فقال: { فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا  اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ } [البقرة:196] ولم يذكر البدل، لكن أصحاب  القول الأول -كما يختاره المصنف- لهم حجة، قالوا: إن الله عز وجل ذكر حكم  الإحصار، فقال: { فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ } [البقرة:196]، ثم قال  بعدها: { فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا  اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ  أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ } [البقرة:196] قالوا:  (( فما استيسر من الهدي )) فنص على الهدي مع أن السياق واحد، فذكر الإحصار  ثم أتبعه بالتمتع فكأن الحكم واحد، فكأنه ذكره في المتأخر حتى لا يحصل  التكرار بعد ذكره في المتقدم، ولذلك قال بعدها: { ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ } [البقرة:196] ولذلك لا  يقع إحصار لمن كان من حاضري المسجد الحرام، ولكن الصحيح أن المقصود بقوله: {  فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ  إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ } [البقرة:196] المراد به: من كان متمتعاً دون من كان  محصراً؛ لأن قوله: { ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا  رَجَعْتُمْ } [البقرة:196] يدل على أنه قد حج، وأن الآية المراد بها  المتمتع، والمحصر لم يحج بعد، فلا يستقيم أن تجعل هذه الآية بدلاً عما  تقدم، ولذلك يقوى أن آية وجوب الهدي تختص بالمحصر ولا بدل عن الهدي، فإذا  لم يجد الهدي فلا شيء عليه، كأن يكون ليس عنده مال فيذبح الهدي أو لم يجد  الهدي حتى يذبحه؛ فإنه حينئذٍ يتحلل ولا شيء عليه على أصح قولي العلماء  رحمة الله عليهم.
وجوب الفدية على من وطئ في فرج
وقوله: [ويجب بوطء في فرج في الحج بدنة].
تقدمت هذه المسألة: أنه إذا جامع في الحج فعليه بدنة، وبينا هذا، وذكرنا قضاء الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
(بوطء  في فرج) في قبل أو دبر من حلال أو حرام، وهذا قضاء من ذكرنا من الصحابة عن  عمر و عبد الله بن عباس و عبد الله بن عمر و أبي هريرة و عائشة رضي الله  عن الجميع.
وقوله: [وفي العمرة شاة].
قالوا: لأن الأصل في الإخلال  بالوطء أن يجبر بالشاة، ولذلك جعل الله الشاة في دم المتعة؛ لأنها تقع بين  الحج والعمرة، فجعل الشاة ضماناً للتمتع الواقع بين الحج والعمرة، فلما  جعلت الشاة ضماناً لهذا الإخلال قالوا: إنه إذا وطِئ في عمرته فإنه يجب  عليه دم وهو الشاة.
وقوله: [وإن طاوعته زوجته لزمها].
يفصل في  الزوجة: فإن أكرهت وغلبت فلا شيء عليها، كما هو الحال في كفارة الجماع في  نهار رمضان، وأما إذا طاوعته ورضيت وأغرته فإنه يلزمها ما يلزمه.
حكم من كرر محظورات من أجناس مختلفة
وقوله: [ومن فعل محظوراً من أجناس فدى لكل مرة رفض إحرامه أو لا].
هذا  مبني -كما ذكرنا- إذا وقع المحظور بالطيب وغطاء رأسه ولبس المخيط، فنقول:  لجنس المخيط فدية، وللمحظور بتغطية الرأس فدية، وللطيب فدية، فالطيب جنس،  وتغطية الرأس جنس، ولبس المخيط جنس، فيلزمه ثلاث فديات، ولا تتداخل فدية  إذا اختلفت أجناسها، وأما إذا تكررت من جنس واحد كطيب أو لبس مخيط، فتكرر  الطيب أكثر من مرة، وتكرر لبس المخيط أكثر من مرة، ففدية واحدة لمكان  التداخل.
وقوله: [فدى لكل مرة رفض إحرامه أو لا].
إذا نوى الشخص أن  يخرج من عمرته أو نوى أن يخرج من حجه فلا تؤثر فيه هذه النية، فبعض العوام  مثلاً: إذا جاء في رمضان وهو محرم بالعمرة فرأى الزحام لبس ثيابه ورجع إلى  بلده، فلا يزال محرماً، ويكون طيلة هذه الأيام -وهو رافض لإحرامه لابس  لثوبه- محرم عليه ما على المحرم سواء بسواء، فمعنى الرفض: أن يقول: لا أريد  أن أكمل عمرتي.
ويلبس ثيابه، فتقول: هو محرم حتى وإن كرر المحظور مائة  مرة، فإن فعل جميع المحظورات فيلزمه أن يفدي عن كل محظور بفديته، فالرفض لا  يؤثر، والدليل على أن رفضه لا يؤثر، قوله تعالى: { وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ  وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ } [البقرة:196]، فإذا شرع بعمرة أو بحج فإن الله  يخاطبه بالإتمام، فإذا قال: خرجت من عمرتي فخروجه وجوده وعدمه على حد سواء؛  لأنه لا يخرج من عمرته ولا بحجه إلا بإتمام نسكه أو إذا كان محصراً فبهديه  على الصفة الشرعية، وعلى هذا تقول: لو أنه لبس ثيابه فجامع امرأته فسد حجه  وفسدت عمرته، فيمضي في فاسد الحج والعمرة، ثم يرجع إلى الإحرام مرة ثانية،  ويمضي في فاسد الحج والعمرة، وتطالبه بضمان ما كان منه من إخلال.
لو  أنه -مثلاً- في يوم من رمضان أحرم بالعمرة فجاء فوجد الزحام فلبس ثوبه  وتطيب وغطى رأسه وقتل الصيد، تقول: هو لازال محرماً، ويلزمه جزاء الصيد،  ويلزمه فدية لتغطية رأسه ولطيبه وللبس مخيطه.
فمعنى رفضه للإحرام: أن يلبس ثيابه ويقول: لا أريد العمرة، أو يلبس ثيابه ويقول: لا أريد أن أتم الحج.
فهو محرم بالحج والعمرة حتى يتمهما على الوجه الذي أمر الله عز وجل.
حكم ارتكاب أحد محظورات الإحرام نسياناً
وقوله: [ويسقط بنسيان فدية لبس وطيب وتغطية رأس].
لأنه  يمكن فيه التدارك، فلو أن إنساناً غطى رأسه وهو محرم ناسياً ثم تذكر وأزال  الغطاء فلا شيء عليه، ولو تطيب ثم تذكر فغسل مباشرة فلا شيء عليه، ولو لبس  ثوباً ثم تذكر فأزاله فلا شيء عليه؛ لأن محظور لبس المخيط وتغطية الرأس  والطيب يمكن تدارك الخطأ فيه، ولكن لو قلم أظفاره وقص شعره وجامع امرأته  ناسياً فإن الناسي والمتعمد سواء؛ لأن هذا القص للأظفار لا يمكن أن يعيد  ظفره، وإذا قص شعره أو حلقه فلا يمكن أن يتدارك الإخلال، فالفرق بين ما  يسقط بنسيان وما لا يسقط: أنه إذا كان مما يمكن التدارك فيه سقطت الفدية  إذا تدارك، وأما إذا كان مما لا يمكن التدارك فيه لزمته الفدية متعمداً كان  أو ناسياً.
وقوله: [ويسقط بنسيان الفدية لبس وطيب وتغطية رأس دون وطء].
ذكرنا  أن الوطء لا يمكن تداركه، وهكذا لو قلم أظفاره أو قص شعره أو حلقه، فما لا  يمكن التدارك فيه يستوي فيه العمد والنسيان ويلزم فيه بالضمان.
وقوله: [دون وطء وصيد وتقليم وحلق].
فالصيد  إذا قتل لا يمكن أن تعاد الحياة له، وأما إذا غطى رأسه ولبس المخيط وتطيب  فإنه يمكنه أن يزيل هذا الترفه، وحينئذٍ فرق بين الناسي في هذه الأشياء  التي هي المحظورات التي يمكن التدارك فيها، وبين ما وقع فيه الإخلال فاستوى  فيه عمده وخطؤه؛ لأن الله حينما أمر بضمان قتل الصيد قال: { وَمَنْ  قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا } [المائدة:95] فخرج مخرج الغالب؛ لأن  الصيد في الغالب إنما يقصد؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى تنبه واحتياط، فالغالب أن  الإنسان يقتله قاصداً، وإذا خرج النص مخرج الغالب لم يعتبر مفهومه، فيستوي  حينئذٍ أن يكون متعمداً أو يكون مخطئاً؛ لأن هذا الصيد حرم الله قتله كما  حرم قتل الآدمي، ولذلك إذا قتل الآدمي بالخطأ لزمه أن يعتق الرقبة بدلاً عن  هذا الذي قتله، فكما أن الآدمي إذا قتله لزمه أن يضمن حق الله -مع أن الحق  لله عز وجل- فلزمه أن يعتق الرقبة، فإذا لم يجد صام شهرين متتابعين مع أنه  مخطئ، قال العلماء: هذا أصل من باب الحكم الوضعي لا من باب الحكم  التكليفي.
وهناك فرق بين الأحكام الوضعية والأحكام التكليفية، فالحكم  الوضعي: هو الذي يلتفت فيه إلى الأسباب، فالشرع أوجب على المكلف أن يضمن  هذا الصيد الذي قتله في حال إحرامه بغض النظر عن كونه قاصداً أو غير قاصد،  كما أنه يضمن خطأه بقتل الآدمي بالخطأ مع أنه غير قاصد، فالقاتل للآدمي  بالخطأ غير قاصد لقتله، ومع ذلك ترتب عليه حقان: حق لله عز وجل وحق للآدمي،  فحق الآدمي بالدية، وحق الله عز وجل بعتق الرقبة، ثم إذا لم يجد صام شهرين  متتابعين، قالوا: كما أنه ضمن هنا حق الله عز وجل من باب الأسباب، كأن  الشرع أقامه سبباً وعلامة على الضمان بغض النظر عن القصد، فحينئذٍ يستوي أن  يكون متعمداً لقتل الصيد أو غير متعمد له.
هذا وجه من قال من العلماء  -رحمة الله عليهم- وهو مذهب الجمهور: أن قتل الصيد يستوي فيه المتعمد  والناسي من باب الأحكام الوضعية، وباب الأحكام الوضعية لا يرد عليه أن  يقال: إن الناسي غير مؤاخذ؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول: { رَبَّنَا لا  تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا } [البقرة:286] فنحن نقول في قتل الصيد خطأ لا  إثم عليه؛ لأن الله لا يؤاخذ الناسي، لكنه يضمن هذا الحق؟ كما لو نسي ففوت  حق الله عز وجل بقصه لأظفاره وحلقه لشعره، فإنه حينئذٍ يلزمه أن يفتدي؛  لأنه مما لا يمكن التدارك فيه.
يقول بعض العلماء مما يقوي هذا المسلك،  وهو ضمان حق الله عز وجل مع وجود العذر: أنك إذا تأملت حديث كعب بن عجرة  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه فإن كعب بن عجرة كان مريضاً ومحتاجاً إلى حلق شعر  رأسه، ومع ذلك أُلزم بالفدية أداء الحق لله عز وجل، فأصبح كأن مسلك الشرع  أن الإخلالات التي يفوت بها من قص الأظفار أو حلق الشعر أو قصه أو نتفه  كأنه في هذه الحالة مطالب بضمان حق الله، بغض النظر عن كونه معذوراً أو غير  معذور، فلما نص على وجوب الفدية للمعذور المريض مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول لـ كعب : ( ما كنت أظن أن يبلغ بك الجهد ما أرى ) فلو سقط حق  الله في هذا لسقط في المريض؛ لأن المريض يفعل هذا المحظور بدون اختياره،  وكأنه مكره عليه، ومع ذلك ألزمه الشرع بالضمان، قالوا: في هذا دليل على أن  الحق يضمن لله عز وجل التفاتاً إلى الأسباب، والأسباب لا يلتفت فيها إلى  القصد من باب الحكم الوضعي.
الآن الرجل لو قال لامرأته وهو يمزح معها: أنت طالق.
فإنها  تطلق عليه: ( ثلاث جدهن جد وهزلهن جد: النكاح والطلاق والعتاق ) مع أنه لم  يقصد الطلاق، قالوا: من باب الحكم الوضعي، كأن الشرع جعل التلفظ بالطلاق  موجباً للطلاق بغض النظر عن كونه قاصداً أو غير قاصد.
وهذا المسلك  يختاره الإمام الشاطبي -رحمه الله- ويقرره في كتابه النفيس "الموافقات" في  باب المقاصد، تكلم على هذه المسألة، وهو: أن الشرع قد يلزم المكلف بإلزامات  من باب الأحكام الوضعية.
ولذلك لما ورد الاعتراض في كتاب المقاصد على  قاعدة (الأمور بمقاصدها) قيل لهم: إن الهازل إذا طلق غير قاصد، وأنتم  تقولون: الأمور بمقاصدها.
فيقال له: هذا من باب الحكم الوضعي لا من باب  الحكم التكليفي، فقوله تعالى: { رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا  أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا } [البقرة:286] هذا في التكليفات من جهة كونه يأثم أو لا  يأثم، نقول: إذا أخطأ لا يأثم؛ لأن الله عز وجل أسقط عن المخطئ الإثم: {  وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا  تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ } [الأحزاب:5] هذا الحكم التكليفي، لكن الحكم  الوضعي: أنه إذا أخل بشيء من حق الله عز وجل لزمه ضمانه.
فالمجنون مرفوع  عنه القلم تكليفاً، لكن لو أتلف مال الغير ألزمناه في ماله بالضمان، ونلزم  وليه بالضمان من باب الحكم الوضعي لا من باب الحكم التكليفي، فهذا باب  الضمانات، فلما كانت الفدية في باب الضمانات قالوا: لا يلتفت فيها إلى قاصد  ولا غيره، فلو أنه قصر شعره أو حلقه أو نتفه فإنه قد أخل، والشرع ألزمه أن  يبقي حالته وهيئته على ما هي عليه، فإذا أخل بهذا الشرعي فإننا نسقط عنه  الإثم بالنسيان، ولكننا نطالبه في حق الله بالضمان، ولذلك نقول: حقوق الله  تضمن، وكونها لله لا يقتضي إلغاؤها أو التساهل فيها، ولذلك قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( فدين الله أحق أن يقضى ) فجعل دين الله أحق من دين الآدمي،  إلا أن حقوق الله في أبواب دلت النصوص على أنها أخف والمسامحة فيها أوسع،  وهذا شأن الفقيه أن ينظر إلى ما وسع الشرع فيه فيوسع، وإلى ما ضيق الشرع  فيه فيضيق فيه.
تخصيص مساكين الحرم بالهدي والإطعام والفدية ونحوها
[وكل هدي أو إطعام فلمساكين الحرم].
يلزمه  في هدي التمتع، وإذا كان الهدي على الإنسان لازماً أن يكون لمساكين الحرم؛  لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى شرف أهل مكة وسكان الحرم بأن أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم  من خوف، وجعله حرماً تجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء رزقاً من الله عز وجل، فخص به  أهل الحرم؛ ولذلك قال: { هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ } [المائدة:95] وجعل  في شرع الله عز وجل مما يتقرب إليه، وهذه سنة أضاعها الناس إلا من رحم  الله، وهي: سنة الإهداء للبيت، أن يهدي الإنسان إلى البيت الإبل أو البقر  أو الغنم، فكان الناس إلى عهد قريب يهدون إلى البيت، فالإهداء إلى البيت أن  تنحر بمكة وتكون طعمة للمساكين، وهذه هي التي عظم الله أمرها: { لا  تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ  وَلا الْقَلائِدَ } [المائدة:2] فجعلها مما لها حرمة، وهذا كله تشريف من  الله عز وجل لأهل الحرم، فالمساكين -مساكين الحرم وفقراء الحرم- أحق بهذا  الهدي، ولا يصرف إلى غيرهم إلا بعد سد حاجتهم، حتى على القول بجواز أن يطعم  بها في الآفاق فإنه لا يجوز إخراجها من الحرم إلا بعد أن تُسد حاجة فقراء  الحرم؛ وذلك لأن الله عز وجل أطعمهم بهذه الطعمة من فوق سبع سماوات فهم أحق  وأولى، وإلا ما فائدة أن يبعث بالهدي إلى مكة، وقد كانوا في القديم  يذبحونه بمكة ويكون فيه سد لعوز الفقراء والضعفاء والمساكين بالحرم، ولا  يعقل أن يترك الفقراء والضعفاء بالحرم ويصرف لغيرهم، ولذلك ينبغي أن يكون  طعمة للمساكين والفقراء وهم أولى بها؛ لأن الله عز وجل خصهم بهذا.
فيكون  في حدود الحرم، وقال بعض العلماء: يجوز أن يخرج عن حدود الحرم كأن يأخذ  -مثلاً- كتف الشاة ويشرقها ناوياً أن يعطيها لمسكين من جيرانه، قالوا: لا  حرج أن يشرقها ويعطيها لمسكين من جيرانه، أو أناس ضعفاء يعرفهم خارج حدود  الحرم، قالوا: لا حرج عليه في ذلك.
وقوله: [وكل هدي أو إطعام فلمساكين الحرم وفدية الأذى واللبس ونحوهما].
قد  ذكرنا هذه المسألة: الإطعام الذي يكون في مكة كإطعام الفدية يكون بمكة  وغيرها، وأما بالنسبة لجزاء الصيد فإن عِدله -وهو الإطعام- للعلماء فيه  وجهان: منهم من خصه بالحرم وهو أوجَه؛ لأنه بدل عن المثلي الذي يكون هدياً  بالغ الكعبة، فيكون البدل آخذاً حكم مبدله، فلابد وأن يكون لفقراء الحرم  كما ذكرنا.
دم الإحصار حيث وجد سببه
وقوله: [ودم الإحصار حيث وجد سببه].
إن  أحصر قبل مكة بأيام فيذبح في الموضع الذي أحصر فيه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم نحر هديه في الحديبية، وتحلل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وتحلل  أصحابه، ولم يبعث به إلى الحرم، وهذا خلاف ما قاله بعض العلماء من أنه  يلزمه أن يبعث به إلى الحرم.
وقوله: [ويجزئ الصوم بكل مكان].
ويجزئه  أن يصوم في أي مكان ولا حرج عليه في ذلك؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى أطلق، وما  أطلقه الشرع يبقى على إطلاقه، فيقال في الصوم: إنه يجوز أن يكون في مكة  وفي غيرها؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يجعله مختصاً بمكة دون غيرها .
مقدار الدم الذي يجب في الفدية
وقوله: [والدم: شاة أو سبع بدنة، وتجزئ عنها بقرة].
(والدم)  أي: ما وجب على المكلف فهو شاة، وهذه الشاة يشترط فيها أن تكون قد بلغت  السن المعتبر للأضحية، فلا يجزي أقل من الثني، ويجزئ الجذع من الضأن وهو ما  له أكثر الحول كستة أشهر فما فوق، وأما بالنسبة للإبل فإن سبع البدنة يجزئ  عما تجزئ عنه الشاة، سواء كان الدم واجباً في تمتع، أو كان بسبب إحلال  لواجب، وهو الذي يسميه العلماء رحمهم الله: بدم الجبران، كشخص أحرم دون  الميقات فإذا قال العلماء رحمهم الله عليه: (دم) فالدم شاة.
فقول المصنف  رحمه الله: (والدم شاة) أي: اعلم رحمك الله أنك لو سمعت العلماء يقولون:  عليه دم، أو الواجب دم، فمرادهم بذلك الشاة التي بلغت السن المعتبر وسلمت  من العيوب.
وقوله: (سبع بدنة) فالبدنة تجزئ عن سبع شياه، وقد ذكرنا حديث  جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما في حجة الوداع، وأن البدنة كانت تجزئ عن  سبعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى هذا جماهير أهل العلم  رحمهم الله: أن السبعة لو اشتركوا في بدنة فإنها تجزي عن الدماء الواجبة  عليهم، فلو كان على كل واحد منهم إخلال؛ كأن يكون الجميع قد تركوا الإحرام  من الميقات وأحرموا من دون الميقات ووجب عليهم الدم فاشتركوا في بدنة واحدة  أجزأت عنهم جميعاً، فكل سبع يجزئ عن واحد، وهكذا الحال لو اشتركوا في  أضحية فجمعوا أموالهم واشتروا بها بدنة فإنها تجزئ عن السبعة، وهكذا البقرة  فإنها تجزئ عما تجزئ عنه البدنة.
وعلى ذلك وردت السنة عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم حينما ضحى عن نسائه بالبقر، وجمهور العلماء رحمهم الله: على  أن البقرة تنزل منزلة البدنة، وعليه: فإنه يجوز الاشتراك في البقر كما  يجوز الاشتراك في الإبل، وأما الشاة فإنها لا تجزئ إلا عن واحد، إلا في  الأضحية فإن الشاة الواحدة تجزئ عن الرجل وأهل بيته كما في الخبر الصحيح:  (إن كانت الشاة لتجزئ عن الرجل وأهل بيته على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم).
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه وآله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (224)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(18)



شرح زاد المستقنع - باب جزاء الصيد
من قتل صيداً وهو محرمٌ وجب عليه مثله من النعم، يحكم به اثنان ذوا عدلٍ، وهناك أقضية في جزاء الصيد قضى بها الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، واختلف العلماء في كون بعضها ماضية إلى قيام الساعة أم أنها خاصة بذلك الزمان.
قضاء الصحابة في جزاء الصيد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: قال المصنف رحمه الله: [باب جزاء الصيد].
أي: في هذا الموضع سأذكر لك جملة من الأحكام والمسائل المتعلقة بالتحكيم في قتل الصيد، وقد ذكرنا أن الصيد حرام على المحرم، وأنه يجب عليه الجزاء إذا قتل الصيد، وبينا طريقة هذا الجزاء، وذكرنا ما بينه العلماء رحمهم الله من المسائل المتعلقة بجزاء الصيد من حيث الجملة، وهنا سيذكر المصنف رحمه الله جملة من المسائل التي تتعلق بالأحكام المنصوص عليها إما مرفوعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو موقوفة على الصحابة، وتوضيح ذلك: أن جزاء الصيد يفتقر إلى حكم عدلين كما ذكرنا، فلو أن المحرم قتل غزالاً أو قتل ظبياً أو قتل حمار وحش أو قتل بقرة وحش فيجب عليه أن يحتكم إلى عدلين ينظران في الشيء الذي قتله المحرم وعدله من بهيمة الأنعام، فمثلاً: إن كان الذي قتله نعامة فعدلها بدنة، وإن كان الذي قتله حمار وحش فعدله بقرة، وإن كان الذي قتله تيس جبل فعدله الشاة، لكن هذا العدل يفتقر إلى حكمين عدلين ينظران في الشيء الذي قتله والشيء الذي يماثله ويشابهه، فلما كان الحكم الشرعي المجمع عليه في الأصل ينص على هذا فإنه من المعلوم أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وقعت لهم حوادث في قتل الصيد من المحرم فاحتكموا إلى غيرهم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهناك أقضية عن عمر و عثمان و علي و عبد الله بن عباس و عبد الله بن عمر و عبد الله بن مسعود و زيد بن ثابت و عبد الرحمن بن عوف وهذه الأقضية وردت عن الصحابة، وقول الصحابي حجة عند طائفة من العلماء، فكأنهم رأوا أن ما قضى فيه الصحابة وما ورد فيه الخبر والأثر عنهم أنهم حكموا فيه فإن ذلك الحكم باق إلى قيام الساعة فلا يتغير، وهذه مسألة لها نظائر، فالمسائل: التي ورد فيها الحكم من الصحابة أو من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأقضية التي في أصلها تقبل الاجتهاد هل يبقى حكمها إلى قيام الساعة أم يتجدد؟ فمذهب طائفة من العلماء: أن ما قضى فيه الصحابة لا يتجدد، ولا يحتاج إلى عدلين، فمن قتل حمامة فإن الصحابة قضوا فيها شاة، فنقول له: عليك شاة، ولا نبحث عن مسألة الحكمين العدلين، كأنهم رأوا أن حكم الصحابة بعدل الشاة يعتبر حكماً باقياً إلى قيام الساعة، وهذا بالنسبة لقضاء الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
أما بالنسبة للذي لم يقض فيه الصحابة، أي: الذي لم يرد عن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم فيه حكم، فهذا يرجع إلى العدلين إعمالاً للأصل.
وهناك أمثلة كما ذكرنا منها: الحِمى، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه حمى ما يسمى اليوم بالعطن في المدينة وهو بجوار مسجد السبق، هذا الموضع حماه، وحمى وادي الفرع، وحمى كذلك صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بالربذة، فهل هذا الحِمى يبقى إلى قيام الساعة حمىً، أم أنه حماه لأنه كان محتاجاً إليه في ذلك الزمان؟ فمن أهل العلم من يقول: تبقى مسبّلة إلى قيام الساعة حِمىً.
ومنهم من يقول: إنها تتغير بتغير الأزمنة والعصور.
فإذا كان في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محتاجاً إليها فإنه يتغير الحكم بالنسبة لما جدّ وطرأ من العصور بعدها.
هذا بالنسبة لمسألة قضاء الصحابة في صيد المحرم: هل يبقى إلى قيام الساعة، أم أنه قضاء اجتهادي يمكن أن يتغير بتغير الأزمنة والأمكنة والأشخاص؟ والذي عليه جمهور العلماء: أنهم كانوا يعتدون بقضاء الصحابة، ويرون أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم حجة في هذا القضاء؛ والسبب في هذا واضح فإن الصحابي حينما نظر إلى بقر الوحش ونزله منزلة البقرة وقضى فيه بالبقرة، فلا شك أنه أعلم وأعرف بالنص الوارد وبدلالته، فكونه يأتي إلى هذا الشيء وينزله منزلة نظيره من بهيمة الأنعام فإن حكمه واضح في إصابة الحق وقربه من الصواب، ولذلك يقوى القول بأن ما قضت به الصحابة يرجح أن يترك إلى قيام الساعة حكماً باقياً.
وعلى هذا: فإن المصنف رحمه الله قرر لك الأصل في جزاء الصيد أنك تحتكم إلى عدلين، وأنهما يحكمان بالمثل إن وجد المثل ثم ينتقل إلى قيمته وعدله من الطعام بتلك القيمة ثم ينتقل إلى عدله من الصيام كما تقدم معنا شرحه في المجلس الماضي، بعد أن بيّن لك هذه القاعدة شرع الآن في بيان ما ورد فيه الأثر عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قضائهم به.
قضاؤهم في النعامة وحمار الوحش وبقرته
وقوله: [في النعامة بدنة].
يقول رحمه الله: (في النعامة بدنة) أي: يجب على المحرم إذا قتل صيد النعامة بدنة؛ وذلك لأنه قضاء عمر و عثمان و علي و زيد بن ثابت و عبد الله بن عباس و عبد الله بن عمر قضوا: بأن النعامة إذا قتلها المحرم أنه يجب عليه أن ينظر إلى عدلها وهو البدنة، وعلى هذا يبقى القضاء إلى قيام الساعة كما ذكرنا.
وقوله: [وحمار الوحش وبقرته].
(وحمار الوحش) وهو المعروف الذي له خطوط، بخلاف الحمار الأهلي سواء كان أبيض أو أسود فإنه لا يعتبر حلالاً ولا يعتبر صيداً، فلو أنه دهس حماراً من الحمر الأهلية فلا يعتبر صيداً، وهذا إن كان ملكاًَ لأحد وجبت قيمته، وإذا لم يكن ملكاً لأحد فإن دمه هدر لا يجب ضمانه؛ لكن لو أنه صار حمار وحش -وهو الحمار الذي يكون فيه الخطوط في الغالب- فعدله بقرة، وهذا قضاء عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، وبهذا القضاء قال مجاهد بن جبر تلميذ عبد الله بن عباس ، وقال به عروة بن الزبير من التابعين رحمهم الله، وقال به من الفقهاء الشافعية، وهو مذهب الحنابلة والشافعية: أن حمار الوحش إذا قتله المحرم يجب عليه ضمانه بالبقرة، فعدل حمار الوحش إذا نظرت من حيث الهيئة والجلد تعادله البقرة، فهو لا يرتقي إلى البدنة؛ لضعف حجمه عن ذلك، وكذلك أيضاً لا ينزل إلى الشاة، وإنما هو وسط بينهما، فكان عدله الوسط من بهيمة الأنعام، فتجب عليه بقرة مثلية لهذا الصيد إن قتله.
وقوله: [وحمار الوحش وبقرته].
بقرة الوحش كذلك أيضاً يكون جزاؤها البقرة، فيجب فيها بقرة، وهو قضاء عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، وبهذا القضاء قال عطاء بن أبي رباح تلميذ ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ورحم الله عطاء ؛ وهو فقيه مكة المشهور الذي كان يقال: لا يفتي الناس في الحج إلا عطاء .
وحسبك به علماً وفضلاً رحمه الله برحمته الواسعة، وقال بهذا القضاء عروة بن الزبير قال: إن بقر الوحش فيه بقرة فيكون عدلها أو مثلها البقرة.
وكذلك عمل به فقهاء الشافعية، فمذهب الحنفية والشافعية على أن بقرة الوحش عدلها البقرة من بهيمة الأنعام.
قضاؤهم في الأيّل والثيتل والوعل
وقوله: [والأيّل].
(والأيّل) وهو نوع من الوعل.
وقوله: [والأيّل والثيتل والوعل بقرة].
قيل: بالنسبة للوعل هو تيس الجبل، فيقال: يسمى بالأيّل، وقيل: إن الأيّل نوع من بقر الوحش، والوعل هو مما أحل الله من صيد البر، وله قرنان معكوفان، والوعول معروفة، فهذا الوعل عدله بقرة، وبهذا قضى الصحابة: عبد الله بن عباس وقضى به أيضاً عبد الله بن عمر ، ولذلك جعل في أنثى الوعول البقرة.
وأما قوله: (الثيتل) فهو الوعل المسنّ، نوع خاص من الوعول، والسبب في ذكره للثيتل بعد ذكره للأيّل ومع ذكره للوعل أن الثيتل يكبر حجمه، وقد يكون مسناً من الحطمة، ولذلك قالوا: فيه بقرة، وكأنه يقول: الوعول ما كان منها شديداً قوياً فإن فيه البقرة، وما كان منها في آخر سنه وقد طعن في السن ففيه البقرة، وما كان من إناثه فإن فيه البقرة كما هو قضاء عبد الله بن عمر .
قضاؤهم في الضبع
وقوله: [والضبع كبش].
من العلماء من يقول: الضبح نوع واحد، وهو أشبه ما يكون بالذئب، وإن كان يختلف في الوجه، فوجه الذئب أقرب إلى أن يكون مثلثاً من وجهه المستطيل، وهو يعدو على القبور وينبشها، وكذلك أيضاً يأكل الجيف والنتن، حتى ربما عدى على الحمار ونحوه، فهو من السباع العادية، وبعض العلماء يقول: هو نوعان: نوع منه عاد، ونوع منه أكثر ما يكون اغتذاؤه بالنباتات، وهو الموجود بالحجاز، ويقولون: هو الذي عناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( الضبع صيد وفيه كبش )، وهذا الحديث رواه أبو داود و ابن ماجة بسند صحيح.
واختلف العلماء رحمة الله عليهم في قوله: ( الضبع صيد ): فقال بعض العلماء: لا يحل أكله، ولكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل له حكم الصيد، يعني: في الأصل ليس بصيد ولكن نُزّل منزلة الصيد.
ومنهم من قال: يحل أكل لحمه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الضبع صيد )، وهذا أقوى من جهة لفظ الحديث لما قال: ( الضبع صيد ) وأوجب فيه جزاء الصيد فدلّ على أنه يجوز أكل لحمه.
ومن ناحية القياس كما يقول العلماء: من جهة النظر لا يقوى حلّه، ولذلك هو من السباع العادية، وإذا خلى بالإنسان فتك به وأهلكه، والأشبه من ناحية الأصول عدم حلّ أكل لحمه، وكأن الذين يقولون بتحريم أكل لحمه يقولون: إنه من السباع العادية، ويكون قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام عندهم: ( الضبع صيد ) يخرجونه على أنه مع كونه من السباع العادية أخذ حكم الصيد باستثناء من السنة، لا أنه صيد يؤكل، أي: أنه صيد يجب ضمانه، وقالوا: كونه ينص على الضبع ويوجب الفدية فيه على هذا الوجه يدل على أنه ليس بمأكول في الأصل؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينص على جزاء الصيد في غير الضبع، وإنما نص في جزاء الصيد في الضبع، وكأنه في هذه الحالة ينبه على أنه وإن كان الأصل عدم حل أكله لكن يجب الضمان فيه إن قتل.
ولكن من المذهب الأول قلنا: إن له وجهاً من السنة.
وعلى هذا لو قتله ففيه كبش، والكبش يكون من الضأن، فإن كان الضبع كبيراً ففيه كبش كبير، وإن كان وسطاً فوسط، وإن كان صغيراً فصغير، على حسب حالة الضبع، وهذا وجه التمثيل: { فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ )[المائدة:95] ، فينظر الحكمان في الشيء المقتول من الضباع، أو من الضبع المقتول من ناحية جِرمِه وحجمه ويوجبون فيه مثلياً في الحجم، مع كونه كبشاً لكن ينظرون إلى مثليته في الحجم، فإن كان الضبع كبير الحجم أوجبوا فيه كبشاً كبير الحجم والعكس بالعكس.
قضاؤهم في الغزال والضب والوبر واليربوع
وقوله: [والغزال عنز].
وفي الغزال عنز؛ قالوا: لأنه أجرد لا شعر له وهو أشبه بالماعز، ولذلك هو مقطوع الذنب بخلاف الضبع ولذلك قالوا: ينزل الغزال منزلة الماعز فيجب فيه ما ذكر، وقضى به بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
وقوله: [والوبر والضب جدي].
والوبر وهو ضرب من بنات عرس، وكذلك أيضاً الضب فيه جدي، والجدي له ستة أشهر قالوا: يقضى فيه بالجدي، والضب معروف ولكنهم شبهوه ونزلوه منزله الجدي قضاء لبعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وقالوا: إنه يأخذ حكمه فيجب فيه الجدي، وإلا فالأصل من ناحية الحجم والجلد لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى درجة الجدي إلا إذا كان كبيراً، ولذلك بعض العلماء يقولون: ينظر في الضب نفسه، فلا يكون الجدي فيه محدداً مؤقتاً، فإن كان ضباً كبيراً فإنه حينئذٍ يصل للجدي وإن كان دون ذلك فإنه لا يقوى أن يأخذ حكم الجدي.
قضاؤهم في الأرنب اليربوع والحمامة
وقوله: [واليربوع جفرة].
(واليربوع) ويقال له: الجربوع، وهي الجرابيع المعروفة، فيبدلون الياء جيماً وهي لغة معروفة في العرب، يقولون للرجل: ريل بإبدال الجيم ياءً، ومنه قوله الشاعر: إذا لم يكن منكن ظل ولا جني فأبعدكن الله من شيراتي أي: أبعدكن الله من شجراتي، فالعرب تبدل الجيم ياء، ويقولون: (ريّال) يعني: (رجال) ونحو ذلك، ويبدلون الياء جيماً، ومنه قوله: إن كنت قد قبلت حجتج لا زال بابل يأتيك بج وأصلها: إن كنت قد قبلت حجتي لا زال بابل يأتيك بي تقول: بج يعني: بي، هذا من إبدال الجيم ياء وإبدال الياء جيماً.
يقال: يربوع وجربوع، هذا معروف عند العامة أنهم يقولون: جربوع، لكن يقال له: اليربوع.
وفي اليربوع جفرة ويكون لها أربعة أشهر وهي من صغار الماعز.
وقوله: [والأرنب عناق].
قيل: إنها تقارب الستة الأشهر، وقيل: يسمى بها صغار الماعز منذ أن يولد إلى أن يبلغ الستة الأشهر، وهذا هو مراد المصنف، أنه ما كان دون الأربعة الأشهر، أي: دون ثلث السنة، هذا بالنسبة للعناق، وهي التي ورد فيها حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما في الصحيحين: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصته مع أبي بردة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه: ( حينما ذبح شاة قبل صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عيد النحر فقال: ليس عندي إلا عناق، قال: تجزيك ولا تجزي غيرك ) .
وقوله: [والحمامة شاة].
وفي الحمامة شاة، قضى به جمع من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشبهوا الحمامة بالشاة، وهذا القضاء كما قلنا يعتبرونه قضاء باقياً إلى قيام الساعة، فإذا قتل حمامة فإنه يجب عليه أن يضمنها بالشاة لوجه الشبهية.
يتبع

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (225)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(18)

*
*الأسئلة
حكم الاستغناء بقضاء الصحابة دون البحث عن عدلين

السؤال
 بعد  أن تقرر معنا العمل بأقضية الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في جزاء الصيد، فهل  من قتل نعامة -مثلاً- يخرج بدنة مباشرة، أم يأتي بعدلين ثم يخرجها؟ 

الجواب
 باسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما  بعد: في الحقيقة هذا سؤال جيد! وفق السائل فيه، وأما الجواب: فأقول: نعم،  يحتاج إلى وجود العدلين من ناحية تقدير جرم النعامة، فإن النعامة قد يكون  جرمها عظيماً، فيطالبون ببدنة عظيمة الجرم، وقد يكون جرمها وسطاً فيطالبون  ببدنة من أوساط البدن، وقد تكون دون ذلك فيطالبون بأصغر؛ لأنه لابد من  المماثلة، وهذا لا شك أنه سؤال دقيق جداً؛ لأن ظاهر كلام العلماء أن قضاء  الصحابة معمول به ويقتضي ألا يبحث عن العدلين، والواقع أنه يبحث عن العدلين  من ناحية نوعية المثلية: هل هي من الخيار، أم من الأدنى، أم من الوسط؟  فأنت إذا قلت: عليك بدنة، هل تكون من خيار البدن، أو تكون من أوسطه، أو  تكون من أدناه؟ فهذا يفتقر إلى وجود العدلين، ولذلك لابد من وجود العدلين  لتحديد البدنة المطلوبة، ويعتبر قضاء الصحابة سارياً من وجه، وحكم الآية  نافذاً من الوجه الآخر.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم الفدية بالزيادة على الواجب

السؤال
 هل يجوز أن يفدي في الصيد بأعلى من مثله كأن يفدي عن الغزالة بدنة، أو عن الضب كبشاً؟ 

الجواب
 أما  هذه المسألة فقد ختلف العلماء رحمة الله عليهم في الزيادة على القدر  الواجب، وإذا قلنا بمشروعيتها: هل يوصف الكل بالوجوب، أو قدر الواجب؟ وقد  أشار إلى هذه القاعدة الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي في كتابه النفيس: القواعد  الفقهية، ذكر لهذه المسألة فروعاً، فإذا أدى فوق الواجب هل يوصف الكل  بالوجوب، أو قدر الواجب؟ لهذه المسألة أمثلة، قال: لو أخرج بدنة عن شاة،  فهل كل البدنة يوصف بالوجوب، أو فقط سبع البدنة؟ وإذا أخرج عن زكاة الفطر  مثلاً ثلاثة آصع، فهل الثلاثة كلها توصف بالوجوب، أو الصاع فقط؟ وهكذا، هنا  فائدة الخلاف: أنك إذا قلت: الكل يوصف بالوجوب، فحينئذٍ إذا أخرج بدل  الشاة بدنة فيصبح تقدير الصيام بقيمة البدنة كلها، أي: الآن إذا جاء يخرج  البدنة عن شاة واجبة عليه، فقيمة البدنة فرضنا ألف ريال، لكن قيمة الشاة  فرضنا ثلاثمائة ريال، فهو أخرج بدنة بألف ريال، فإذا قلت: يوصف الكل  بالوجوب، حينئذٍ يكون العدل من الطعام بقيمة البدنة كاملة، ويكون عليه في  الصيام إذا أراد أن يخرج العدل، قال: أنا أرضى أن تحكموا عليَّ ببدنة  عدلاً، فحينئذٍ يكون تقدير الحكمين برضاه أن يخرج عدلها مما هو فوقها،  فيكون التقدير بما هو معتبر للواجب كله، يعني: البدنة بكاملها، وصحح جمع من  العلماء: أن الواجب فقط قدر الإجزاء.
ولها أمثلة أيضاً، منها: لو قلنا:  إن المفترض لا يأتم بالمتنفل، كما هو قول بعض العلماء، فلو جاء في الركوع  وسبّح الإمام فوق ثلاث فإن الواجب الثلاث وما فوق الثلاث نافلة، فإن قلت:  الكل يوصف بالوجوب، حينئذٍ اقتدى مفترض بمفترض، وإن قلت: يوصف قدر الإجزاء  فيكون اقتدى مفترض بمتنفل، وحينئذٍ يقولون: يسري عليه ما يسري على اقتداء  المفترض بالمتنفل.
الشاهد: أن هذه المسألة للعلماء فيها وجهان مشهوران،  لكن بعض العلماء يقول: إذا حدد الشرع قدراً واجباً يجوز إخراج الزيادة، لكن  ليس من باب اعتقاد الفضل أو التعبد، وإنما يكون منه تنفلاً، أما لو اعتقد  وقال: لا، أنا ما تبرأ ذمتي إلا بالبدنة بدل الشاة، فحينئذٍ لا يجوز له  ذلك، ويعتبر من البدعة والحدث؛ لأنه اعتقد وجوب ما لم يوجبه الشرع، واعتقد  لزوم ما لم يلزم به الشرع، وحينئذٍ يكون بدعة وحدثاً.
أما لو أنه أخرج الزائد على الواجب لجاز له ذلك، فكما كما لو تنفل بمطلق النافلة.
والله تعالى أعلم.
الحكم في قتل الصيد خطأ

السؤال
 وردت أسئلة كثيرة عن الحكم فيما لو ارتطمت بعض الحيوانات أو الطيور بالسيارة، سواء كان السائق محرماً أو كان بمكة؟ 

الجواب
 هذه  المسألة ترجع إلى قضية قتل الخطأ؛ لأنه لو كان في سفر وهو محرم بالعمرة أو  محرم بالحج فارتطمت الطيور أو ارتطم الحمام أو نحوها بالسيارة فقتلت فعند  ذلك يجب فيها جزاء الصيد، على القول بأن الخطأ والعمد سواء، وقد بيّنا هذا  وذكرنا دليله في المجلس الماضي، وحينئذٍ يكون فيه ما يكون في جزاء الصيد  العمد على أصح قولي العلماء، وهو مذهب الجمهور.
والله تعالى أعلم.
مفهوم القياس عند السلف الصالح

السؤال
 هل مفهوم القياس عند السلف رحمهم الله هو مفهوم الموافقة وعدم الفارق، أو هو بالعلة المستنبطة؟ 

الجواب
 القياس  يعتبر بالعلة المستنبطة، أما مفهوم الموافقة والمخالفة فهذا له حكمه  المستقل، ويسمى مفهوم الموافقة: دلالة اللفظ على ما وافقه، ويدعونها دلالة  المطابقة، وهذه لها حكم خاص، أما القياس فلا يكون إلا بالعلة، وللعلة مسلك  يفتقر إلى السبر والتقسيم، فتسبر الأوصاف التي يمكن أن تكون صالحة لتعليل  الحكم، ثم بعد ذلك تبقي الصالح منها وتلغي غير الصالح.
وقد تكلم العلماء  في ذلك ومن أنفس مباحث علم الأصول وأدقها والذي يعين على فهم النصوص وفهم  خلافات العلماء في الأدلة وردوده ومناقشاته مبحث التعليل، وهو من أدق  المباحث وأصعبها وأعقدها، وقد ألف فيه بعض العلماء تأليفاً مستقلاً، حتى  كتب فيه الغزالي كتابه المشهور: شفاء الغليل، بيّن فيه أوجه ومسالك التعليل  من النصوص الواردة في التنزيل، كيف تستنبط العلة، وكيف تستخرجها، وما هي  الأوصاف المعتبرة للتعليل، فهذا مبحث مهم جداً من مباحث القياس، ولا يمكن  للإنسان أن يقيس حتى يعرف كيفية استنباط العلة، والعلة المعتبرة والعلة غير  المعتبرة، هذا أمر لابد منه، فمسألة القياس شيء ومسألة المفاهيم شيء آخر.
والمفهوم  إما أن يكون مفهوم موافقة أو مفهوم مخالفة، على ما هو معروف في المفاهيم،  وأما بالنسبة للقياس فإنه يفتقر للتعليل، فلابد من العلة، وتكون العلة  منصوصاً عليها وتكون مستنبطة، فأقوى العلل ما كان منصوصاً عليها.
قال  عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( أينقص الرطب إذا يبس؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: فلا إذاً ) ،  فلما قال: ( أينقص الرطب إذا يبس؟ ) دل على أن سبب التحريم هو عدم وجود  المماثلة التي هي معتبرة لبيع الرطب بالتمر، فما دام الرطب والتمر من أصل  الأصناف الربوية فلابد فيه من التماثل والتقارب اللذان هما الشرطان  المعتبران، فلما قال: ( أينقص الرطب إذا يبس؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: فلا إذاً ) ،  أي: لا يجوز بيع الرطب بالتمر التي هي المزابنة، ورخص في العرايا صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه، لكن الأصل عدم جوازها، فلما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:  (أينقص) ثم قال: (فلا) نبه وأشار إلى العلة.
وكذلك قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام : ( إذا استيقظ أحدكم من نومه فليغسل يديه ثلاثاً قبل أن يدخلهما  في الإناء؛ فإن أحدكم لا يدري أين باتت يده ) إن قوله: ( فإن أحدكم )  بمثابة التعليل، ولذلك من يرى أن العلة هي خوف النجاسة، قال: لو أنه حفظ  يده ونام لم يجب عليه غسلها؛ لأن الحكم يدور مع العلة وجوداً وعدماً، وهذه  علة مستنبطة من النص.
كذلك أيضاً قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( اغسلوه  بماء وسدر، وكفنوه بثوبين، فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً ) فلما قال: (  فإنه يبعث ملبياً )، كأنه يقول: أمرتكم بهذا الأمر لعلة وهي كونه يبعث يوم  القيامة ملبياً، ففهم منه: أن المحرم لا يمس بطيب، وأن المحرم يجوز له أن  يغتسل إلى غير ذلك من الأحكام التي استنبطت بناء على هذا التعليل.
والمقصود: أن طالب العلم إذا أراد أن يرى مسألة القياس أو طريقة القياس فلا بد له من أن يضبط العلة.
وللعلة  ضوابط، ثم أيضاً العلة هذه لها مناقشات، فليست كل علة مسلمة، وهناك  للعلماء رحمة الله عليهم ضوابط وأقيسة وهي الأركان المعروفة، ثم إن لهذه  الأركان شروطاً، فهناك شروط للأصل، وشروط للفرع، وشروط للعلة.
فلابد أن  يعلم طالب العلم هذه الشروط حتى يكون قياسه صحيحاً، وأي قياس يقع فإنه يرد  عليه أربعة عشر استفساراً، يسميها العلماء: قوادح القياس، وهذه الأربعة عشر  استفساراً كل استفسار يوجه على جزئية معينة في القياس، فإذا صحت وثبتت  وسلّم بها المناظر بطل قياسه، وهذه يسمونها قوادح القياس، فليس كل إنسان  يقيس تأتي وتعترض عليه وتقول: هذا قياس غير صحيح، لا.
هناك قياس من مسلك معين؛ لأنه دليل شرعي ومنضبط بضوابط، فلا يظن البعض أننا لما نقول: قياس.
أن هذا فقط مجرد رأي وهوى، لا.
بل  هو أمر منضبط ومحدود بضوابط معينة؛ لأن هؤلاء العلماء وضعوا هذه الضوابط  وهي ثمرة جهود قرون عديدة وأئمة على أزمنة مديدة وهم يدرسون هذا الأمر  ويتفقهون في الشرع ويفهمون متى يصح هذا النوع من الأدلة ومتى لا يصح.
والله تعالى أعلم.
نوع الإطعام في كفارة اليمين

السؤال
 هل  الإطعام الوارد في كفارة اليمين هو محدد بأنواع معينة من الطعام، خصوصاً  وأن الآية قد عممت ذلك في قوله تعالى: { مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ  أَهْلِيكُمْ } [المائدة:89]؟ 

الجواب
 لقد  نص العلماء رحمة الله عليهم على أن هذا الإطعام يصرف إلى ما ورد عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأطعمة الواجبة، فلو أطعم تمراً أو شعيراً، وكان  التمر أوسط ما يطعم به أهله، أو أطعم الشعير وكان الشعير أوسط ما يطعم به،  أو أطعم البر وكان البر أوسط ما يطعم أهله أجزأه، وحينئذٍ ينظر إلى حال  الإنسان الذي يكفِّر، وهذا على أصح قولي العلماء.
وقال بعض العلماء: بل أوسط البيئة التي يعيش فيها، فيعتد فيها بالأوسط.
والصحيح: أن العبرة بالمكفِّر، أنه ينظر إلى أوسط ما يكون من طعامه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم التتابع في صيام من عدم الهدي

السؤال
 هل يجب التتابع في صيام الثلاثة أيام إذا صامها في الحج وكذلك السبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله؟ 

الجواب
 لا  يجب التتابع في صيام الحج، ولكن الغالب لضيق الوقت أن يحصل التتابع، ويضطر  الإنسان له، ولكن من حيث الوجوب فلا يجب، فلو فرقها فإنه يجزيه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم شراء فدية مذبوحة

السؤال
 في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنسك نسيكة ) ، هل يجب على المفدي أن يتولى ذبحها بنفسه، أم لا حرج لو اشترى شاة مذبوحة؟ 

الجواب
 لابد  لهذه الشاة من أن تذبح، ويكون ذبحها فدية لهذا الشيء الذي كان منه في حجه  أو عمرته، لكن لو اشترى مذبوحة لم تجزئ؛ لأنه عند ذبحها لم تقصد لجبر هذا  المحظور الذي أخلّ به، ولذلك يذبحها على نية أنها فدية عما أتاه والنية وهي  المعتبرة في ذلك، وعليه فإنه لا يجزئ أن يشتري شاة مذبوحة، وإنما يجب عليه  أن يذبح، وتكون النية في الذبح عن هذا الدم الواجب، سواء كان في تمتع أو  قران أو جبران لنقص أو كان فدية أذى.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم القارن والمتمتع إذا لم يملكا الهدي

السؤال
 على  القول: بأن العبرة في عدم الهدي في دم المتعة والقران بصبيحة يوم النحر،  وذلك إذا لم يملك الثمن، فكيف يصوم الثلاثة الأيام في الحج على هذا القول؟ 

الجواب
 على  هذا القول يقول العلماء: إنه إذا غلب على ظنه، مثلاً: كالشخص الذي عنده  مال ويعلم أن ماله لا يكفيه لشراء الشاة وهو من بداية إهلاله للحج يعلم أن  عنده مائة وخمسين ريالاً -مثلاً- وهذه لا تفي لشراء الشاة، فمثل هذا من  بداية إهلاله للحج يعلم أن القيمة ليست عنده، فحينئذٍ يجوز له أن يصوم؛ لأن  الغالب كالمحقق، وينزّل منزلة المحقق، وقالوا أيضاً: يجوز له أن يؤخر إذا  أخر إحرامه ووقع إحرامه قبل يوم عرفة فأحرم يوم التروية ولم يتيسر له صيام  يوم التروية ويوم عرفة صام أيام النحر؛ لما ذكرناه: من أنه يرخص فيها لمن  لم يجد الهدي؛ لأن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم صاموها.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم جمع المساكين وإطعامهم من الآصع مجتمعة

السؤال
 هل يجوز في الإطعام جمع المساكين وإطعامهم من الآصع وهي مجتمعة، أم لابد من نصف الصاع والتوزيع؟ 

الجواب
 لابد  لكل مسكين أن تعطيه حقه، ولا تبرأ ذمتك حتى تعطيه حقه في يده، إذا كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نص: ( أطعم فرقاً بين ستة مساكين )، وهذا  يقتضي أنك تعطي المسكين حقه طعمة من الله عز وجل أطعمه إياها من فوق سبع  سماوات، لا تتصرف في كيفيتها ولا طريقتها، وإنما تعطيه الطعام إن شاء أن  يأكل اليوم أكل، وإن شاء أن يأكل الغد أكل، وإن شاء أن يعطيه لغيره فيؤثر  به على نفسه فعل، أما أن تلزمه بأن يأكل عندك وتجعل طعامه عندك وتحاسبه على  ما يطعم، وتكلفه مشقة الحضور إليك، والتعني بانتظار طعامك؛ فهذا ليس له  أصل، وحينئذٍ عليك أن تعطيه الطعام بيدك؛ لأن الله ملك المسكين حقه فقال  سبحانه: { وَفِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ }  [الذاريات:19] ، فنصه سبحانه على أن المال الواجب ملك للفقير: واللام هنا  للتمليك، { لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ } [الذاريات:19] أي: ملك للسائل  وملك للمحروم، فدل على أن الأموال التي هي زكاة أو أموال واجبة أنها ملك  للفقراء والضعفاء.
وقد توسع البعض باجتهاداته في هذه الأزمنة حتى بلغ  ببعضهم أنه يشتري للفقير من الزكاة أكسية وأغذية ويذهب بها إلى المسكين،  وهو قول ضعيف.
والصحيح: أن المال يعطى للمسكين بيده؛ حتى يشعر بطعمة  الله التي أعطاه إياها، إن شاء أن يبذله في طعامه بذل، وإن شاء أن يبذله في  كسائه بذل، وإن شاء أن يعطيه لغيره من أقاربه فهذا أمره إليه، أما أن  يتدخل الإنسان ويصرف المال، ويتصرف فيه، أو يصرف الطعام ويتصرف فيه، أو  يجعله على صفة أو على هيئة فيلزمه بوقت أو زمان أو هيئة من طعام، فهذا خلاف  الأصل الشرعي، ولذلك عليك أن تعطي للمسكين ما أوجب الله عليك.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم إلحاق الحمار الأهلي بالوحشي

السؤال
 إذا استوحش الحمار الأهلي فهل يأخذ حكم الحمار الوحشي؟ 

الجواب
 لا  يحلّ أكل الحمار الأهلي؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إنها رجس ) ،  فهي رجس إلى يوم القيامة، استوحشت أو لم تستوحش وهذا السؤال يتركب على  مسألة خلافية أخرى، تعرفون أن الإبل والبقر والغنم في الأصل تكون مستأنسة؛  لكن ربما شردت الشاة منك، وربما شرد البعير منك، وربما شردت البقرة،  فحينئذٍ يقول العلماء: خرج المستأنس إلى المتوحش، فيجوز لك أن ترميه  بالسلاح في أي موضع، فلو شردت الشاة فأخذت -مثلاً- السلاح ورميتها به في أي  موضع -وأنت لا تستطيع إدراكها- فقتلتها، فيجوز لك أكلها، مع أن الأصل أنه  لا يجوز؛ لأن الواجب أن تذكى ذكاة المستأنس؛ لكنها لما خرجت من صورة  الاستئناس إلى الاستيحاش عوملت معاملة المستوحش؛ والدليل حديث رافع رضي  الله عنه عندما كان مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فند بعير -يعني: فر- فأهوى  رجل بسهم فعقره، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيح: ( إن لهذه  الحيوانات -يعني: المستأنسة من الإبل والبقر والغنم والبهائم- أوابد كأوابد  الوحش، فما ندّ منها فاصنعوا به هكذا ) ، فدل على أنه يجوز عقره.
ومن  أمثلة ذلك: لو سقطت الشاة في البئر، فأنت لا تستطيع أن تمسكها، فحينئذٍ  ترمي بالسلاح الذي يجرحها في أي موضع من جسدها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( ما أنهر الدم وذكر اسم الله عليه فكلْ ) ، فترميها بالسلاح في  أي موضع، فإذا رميتها في أي موضع وماتت قبل أن تصل الماء أو قبل أن تصل إلى  قعر البئر إذا كان أرضاً فحينئذٍ يحل لك أكلها؛ لأنها ذكيت ذكاة الصيد.
فقياساً  على هذه المسألة ظن أن الحمار -أكرمكم الله- إذا استوحش يجوز أن يعامل  معاملة الصيد، وأنه يجوز رميه في أي مكان ويؤكل، ولكن نقول: إن المستأنس  حلال اللحم في الأصل، ولكن الحمار -أكرمكم الله- في الأصل محرم لحمه؛ ولذلك  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إنها رجس ) يعني: في لحوم الحمر الأهلية، وعلى  هذا لو استوحش ما يؤثر، فالاستيحاش صفة عارضة لا توجب زوال الأصل بالحرمة.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (226)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(6)
*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب صيد الحرم
لقد  حرم الله ورسوله مكة والمدينة فلا يقتل الصيد فيهما، ولا يقطع شجر مكة  ولا  حشيشها إلا الإذخر، فمن قتل صيداً في مكة فعليه دم مثل ما قتله، ومن  قتل  صيداً في المدينة لزمه الإثم، وفي كلٍ تعرض لسخط الله وعقابه لمن أصر  على  هذا الفعل.
حرمة مكة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ باب صيد الحرم ].
لما  فرغ من بيان حكم الصيد بالنسبة للمحرم شرع في بيان نوع خاص من الصيد،  وهو  الذي يشمل المحرم والحلال، وهو صيد مكة وكذلك صيد المدينة، وهذان  الموضعان  هما اللذان حرم الله ورسوله كما ثبتت بذلك النصوص في الصحيحين عن  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال: (باب صيد الحرم) أي: في هذا الموضع سأذكر لك  جملة من الأحكام  المتعلقة بحكم من قتل الصيد داخل مكة أو قتل الصيد داخل  المدينة، فإذا كان  مراده العموم يصبح حينئذٍ قوله: (الحرم) أي: باب حكم صيد  حرم المدينة  ومكة، وهذا هو الذي ذكره في الباب أنه اعتنى ببيان حكم صيد  مكة والمدينة،  أو يكون قوله: (الحرم) حرم مكة، فيكون ذكره لأحكام حرم  المدينة من باب  التبعية؛ وذلك لأن تحريم المدينة إنما وقع بعد تحريم مكة  شرفها الله.
حرمة صيد الحرم
وقوله: [يحرم صيده على المحرم والحلال].
يحرم  صيد الحرم على المحرم والحلال بإجماع المسلمين؛ وذلك لأن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم قال كما في الصحيحين: ( إن هذا البلد حرم آمن ) ، وقال في   المدينة: ( إنها حرم آمن ) .
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في الصحيحين: ( إن الله حرم مكة ولم يحرمها الناس ).
قال  بعض العلماء: قوله: ( إن الله حرم مكة ولم يحرمها الناس ) أي: أن حرمة  مكة  إنما كانت من الله تشريعاً ولم تكن شيئاً جبلياً في الناس، كأن يكون  شيئاً  كان الناس يألفونه ثم نشأ في الناشئة من بعد ذلك وهم على هذا  التحريم،  إنما هو تحريم من الله.
وقيل: ( إن الله حرم مكة ولم يحرمها الناس ) أي:  أن الله حرمها؛ ولكن  الناس استهانوا بهذه الحرمة العظيمة، كأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ينبه  على عظيم ما للبيت والحرم من حرمة عند الله عز وجل،  وفي الصحيح عنه عليه  الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: ( إن الله حرم هذا البلد يوم  خلق السموات والأرض  فهو حرام بحرمة الله إلى يوم القيامة ) ، فهذا نص صريح  يدل على أن مكة  حرم، وأنه لا يجوز أن يعتدى فيها، وأن تصاب فيها حدود الله  عز وجل، ومن  ذلك ما نهى الله عز وجل عنه من الصيد.
ففسر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم هذه الحرمة وبين وجهها فقال: ( لا ينفّر  صيدها، ولا يختلى خلاها،  ولا يقطع شوكها، ولا تلتقط لقطتها، إلا من معرّف  وفي رواية: إلا لمنشد )،  فلما قال: ( لا ينفّر صيدها ) فانظر إلى تعبيره  عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي  يفيد أن تنفير الصيد واستثارته حرام، فكيف  بقتله؟! وهذا كما يسميه علماء  الأصول من باب التنبيه بالأدنى على ما هو  أعلى منه، فإذا كان تنفير الصيد  وهو تحريشه وتحريكه -كأن يرى حمامة فيهش  عليها- حرام عليه، فكيف إذا  قتلها؟! فإنه من باب أولى وأحرى يقع في حرمة  أعظم.
فالمقصود: أن تحريم  مكة وتحريم الصيد فيها خاصة وتحريمها من كل وجه من جهة  العموم، حتى نص  العلماء رحمة الله عليهم بتفصيلهم لهذه الحرمة حتى بلغ  ببعضهم أن قال: إنه  لو قتل ولجأ إلى الحرم لا يقتل، وإن كان الصحيح: أن من  قتل عمداً ولجأ إلى  الحرم أنه يقتل؛ لكن الشاهد: أن العلماء رحمة الله  عليهم عظموا هذه الحرمة  ونصوا عليها؛ وذلك لثبوت الأخبار المستفيضة عن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم في تعظيم حرمات الحرم.
وقوله: [وحكم صيده كصيد المحرم].
وحكم  صيد الحرم بالنسبة لك كحكم صيد المحرم، أي: أن الصيد داخل حدود مكة  حرام  على المكلف سواء كان محرماً أو حلالاً، فكما أن المحرم لا يجوز له  قتل  الصيد، كذلك من دخل حدود مكة لا يجوز له قتل الصيد، وحدودها من جهة  المدينة  ثلاثة أميال وهي جهة التنعيم، وأما من جهة الطائف وجهة المشرق فهي  سبعة  أميال، ومثلها جهة اليمن، ومن جهة الجعرانة تسعة أميال، وأما من جهة  جدة  فعشرة أميال، هذا بالنسبة لحدود الحرم، وله أصل في حديث الحاكم في  ذكر أثر  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في نزول الحجر وانكسار شعبه -وقيل:  إضاءته- فبلغت  حدود الحرم، وأقيمت الأعلام عليها، وهي منصوبة معروفة  ويعتبرها العلماء  رحمة الله عليهم من نقل الكافة عن الكافة، فهذه المعالم  والرسوم والأمارات  التي بقيت وتوارثتها الأمة جيلاً بعد جيل ورعيلاً بعد  رعيل تعتبر باقية  ويعتبر وجودها ونقل الكافة عن الكافة دليلاً على ثبوتها،  ولذلك نجزم بأن  هذا هو مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن هذا هو جبل  أحد من باب نقل  الكافة عن الكافة، وهذا ما يسمونه نقل التواتر الذي لا  يقبل التكذيب، وعليه  فهذه المعالم هي حدود الحرم، فإذا دخل الإنسان إلى  هذا الحد من أي جهة كان  فإنه يجب عليه أن يرعى هذه الحرمة، ويطالب بحفظ  حدود الله عز وجل واتقاء  محارمه، ومما حرم الله: قتل الصيد.
كذلك أيضاً: لا يعضد شجرها، ولا  يختلى خلاها، فحشيشها لا يحش ولا يؤخذ  منه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: ( ولا يحتش حشيشها ) ، وفي رواية:  ( ولا يختلى خلاها ) كل ذلك يدل على  أنه حرم ينبغي اتقاؤه، وعدم التعرض  لما فيه من الصيد والزرع.
حرمة قطع شجر مكة وحشيشها إلا الإذخر
وقوله: [ويحرم قطع شجره].
ويحرم  قطع الشجر، أي: بمكة وداخل حدودها، والشجر له حالتان: الحالة  الأولى: أن  يكون نابتاً من الله عز وجل بدون أن يكون هناك فعل للآدمي،  فهذا لا يجوز  لأحد أن يقطعه، ولكن استثنى بعض العلماء وجود الضرورة، فإذا  كانت ضرورة  متعلقة بالكافة كمرور الناس في الطريق وهذه شجرة شوك ستسقط  عليهم وتؤذيهم،  قالوا: يجوز قطعها كما قطع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  الدوحة بالمطاف.
وقال  بعض العلماء: إذا قطعت مع وجود الحاجة والضرورة لزم الجزاء فيها، وهو  قضاء  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، كما سيأتي إن شاء الله بيانه.
وعلى هذا فإن  الشجر الذي نبت وأنبته الله عز وجل وليس للآدمي فيه دخل فإنه  لا يجوز قطعه،  وأما إذا انكسر من نفسه وسقط فهذا شيء آخر، فإذا انكسر  الغصن أو سقط، أو  أن الشجرة يبست وسقطت من نفسها، أو اقتلعتها الريح  ويبست، فحينئذٍ قالوا:  يجوز أن يحتطب منها، ويجوز أن ينتفع منها، ولا حرج  في ذلك، كالحشيش اليابس؛  لأن هذا ليس بعضد، فهو لم يعضدها، وحينئذٍ يجوز  له أن ينتفع ويرتفق بها.
أما  إذا كان الشجر قد أنبته الإنسان كأن يزرع في بيته زرعاً ثم يريد جزّه  وقصه  أو عضده فلا حرج عليه أن يفعل ذلك إذا كان مما أنبته أو يكون اشتراه  من  رجل زرعه فصار في ملكه، فإن يجوز له حينئذٍ أن يحش، ويجوز له أن يقص،  ولا  حرج عليه في ذلك.
وقوله: [وحشيشه الأخضرين].
والحشيش ينقسم إلى  قسمين: القسم الأول: إما أن يكون أخضر، كالمراعي  النابتة، وذلك حين ينزل  مطر أو تصيب السماء فينبت الرعي في مكة فهذا لا  يحشّ، لكن لو كان عندك إبل  أو بقر أو غنم ورعت فيه فلا حرج، فهناك فرق بين  أن ترعاه البهيمة وبين أن  تحش بنفسك، ولذلك كان للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم  إبلهم ودوابهم حينما قدم  عليه الصلاة والسلام مكة ولم يأمرهم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن يكمموا  أفواهها، ولم يحرم عليهم أن ترعى هذه الإبل داخل  مكة، وإنما جعل التحريم من  فعل المكلف، فدل على أنه يجوز أن يرسل إبله أو  بقره أو غنمه للرعي، ولا  حرج عليه في ذلك، وهذا إذا كان الحشيش أخضر.
أما إذا كان الحشيش يابساً  فيجوز لك أن تجزّه، وأن تأخذ الهشيم ونحوه،  فإنه ليس بحشيش وإنما هو هشيم  تذروه الرياح إن لم تأخذه أنت، وحينئذٍ يجوز  للإنسان أن يأخذه.
وقوله: [إلا الإذخر].
لما  خطب الناس كما في حديث أبي شريح رضي الله عنه وأرضاه في حديثه الذي  سمعته  أذناه، وأبصرت عيناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تكلم به،  ووعاه قلبه  حينما قام عليه الصلاة والسلام خطيباً في يوم الفتح فذكر حرمة  مكة، وفيه  قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إن هذا البلد قد حرمه الله يوم خلق  السماوات  والأرض فهو حرام بحرمة الله إلى يوم القيامة ) ، وفي الرواية  الأخرى: ( إن  الله حرم مكة ولم يحرمها الناس، وإنما أحلت لي ساعة من نهار  ثم رجعت  حرمتها، فهي حرام بحرمة الله إلى يوم القيامة لا يقطع شوكها، ولا  ينّفر  صيدها، ولا يختلى خلاها، ولا تلتقط لقطتها إلا لمعرف، قال العباس  رضي الله  عنه وأرضاه: يا رسول الله! إلا الإذخر فإنه لقينهم وبيوتهم؟ فقال  صلى الله  عليه وسلم: إلا الإذخر ) فدل هذا على أن الإذخر يستثنى، ويجوز  أن يجزّ، ولا  حرج في ذلك.
حرمة المدينة والصيد فيها
وقوله: [ويحرم صيد المدينة].
لما  فرغ رحمه الله من أحكام الصيد بمكة، حيث أثبت أنه لا يجوز أن يصاد  الصيد  بمكة، وعلى هذا إذا صاد الصيد بمكة كما ذكر لك حكمه حكم صيد المحرم،  فلو  قتل بمكة تيس جبل أو مثلاً صاد غزالاً أو صاد حمامة ففيه القضاء الذي   ذكرناه كصيد المحرم سواء بسواء ولم يفصل؛ لأنه تقدم التفصيل، لكن هنا   بالنسبة لصيد المدينة فإنه لا يجوز، فالمدينة أولاً: محرمة؛ لأن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم قال: ( اللهم إن عبدك وخليلك قد حرم مكة ودعا لها، وإني   أحرم المدينة وأدعو لها: اللهم بارك في صاعها ومدها ) وفي رواية: ( اللهم   اجعل مع البركة بركتين! اللهم اجعل مع البركة بركتين )، فبالإجماع فإن   البركة في المدينة ضعف البركة في مكة، وهذا بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم، فالأرزاق مباركة في مكة، ويجد الإنسان أثر هذه البركة في طعامه ورزقه   وقوته، ولكنها في المدينة على الضعف فما في مكة يعتبر في المدينة بالضعف،   وهذا من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ومن هنا قال بعض السلف بتفضيل  المدينة على مكة؛ لأنه دعاء بالبركة عموماً،  وقال: إن الله اختارها لنبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما هو قول إمام دار  الهجرة مالك بن أنس .
وذهب جمهور العلماء: إلى أن مكة أفضل.
واحتج  الإمام بتفضيل الموت بالمدينة؛ لأن الله عز وجل اختارها لنبيه صلوات  الله  وسلامه عليه، وجعلوا لها من الفضائل، حتى كانت البركة فيها ضعف ما  بمكة.
والصحيح:  ما ذهب إليه الجمهور، أن مكة أفضل من المدينة، وهذا أمر واضح  جلي، فإن  النصوص ظاهرة في تفضيل الله عز وجل لهذا الحرم، وثبت في حديث  الترمذي أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( والله إنك لخير أرض الله،  ولولا أن قومك  أخرجوني منك ما خرجت ) ، فالشاهد في قوله: ( والله إنك لخير  أرض الله ) يدل  على أنها أفضل؛ لأن قوله: (خير أرض الله) كما تقول العرب:  فلان خير، أي:  أخير، وشر: أشر، فقوله: (خير أرض الله) يدل دلالة واضحة  على أنها أفضل،  ولذلك جعلت الصلاة بالمسجد الحرام بمائة ألف، وبمسجد  المدينة بألف وهذا يدل  على أن مكة أفضل.
وعليه فإن حرمة المدينة تشابه حرمة مكة، فلا يجوز قتل  الصيد داخل حدود حرم  المدينة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كما في  الحديث الصحيح عن  المدينة: ( إنها حرم آمن ) ، وفي الصحيح من حديث علي رضي  الله عنه: أنه  لما سأله أبو جحيفة : ( هل خصكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بشيء؟ قال:  لا، والذي فلق الحبة وبرأ النسمة! ما خصنا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  بشيء إلا فهماً يؤتيه الله رجلاً في كتابه، وما في هذه  الصحيفة، فأخرجها  فإذا فيها: المدينة حرم من عير إلى ثور، من أحدث فيها  حدثاً أو آوى محدثاً  فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل  الله منه صرفاً ولا  عدلاً يوم القيامة ) هذا ثابت في الصحيح، وقوله: (لا  يقبل الله منه صرفاً  ولا عدلاً) قيل: لا يقبل الله منه فريضة ولا نافلة،  وقيل: إن قوله: (صرفاً  ولا عدلاً) أي: إشارة إلى أنه لا يقبل منه شيء، نسأل  الله السلامة  والعافية، وإذا لم يقبل العمل من العامل فهذا أمر عظيم؛ لأنه  دليل على  هلاكه، فهو مهما عمل فإن عمله لا يعود عليه بخير؛ لأن العبرة  بالقبول.
فالمقصود: أنه لعظيم حرمة الحرم صرف العبد عن القبول بالإحداث  في مدينة  حرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحرمة المدينة تقتضي عدم جواز قتل  الصيد،  وعدم جواز تنفيره، ولذلك لما رأى سعد رضي الله عنه الغلام من بني  مخزوم  يصيد في المدينة أخذ سلاحه الذي يصيد به، فجاء مواليه وقالوا: رد  للغلام  آلته، قال: لا والله، لا أرد سلباً نفلنيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  كما رواه مسلم في صحيحه، فهذا من باب العقوبة، ولذلك من وجد يصيد في  حدود  الحرم فإنه يجوز أخذ آلته التي يصيد بها وتملك، وهذا من باب العقوبة   التعزيرية، أي: التعزير بالمال .
فالمقصود: أن حرم المدينة يقتضي عدم  جواز الصيد فيه، وعدم جواز الحدث  والبدعة داخل المدينة، وكذلك حرم مكة؛ لأن  الله تعالى يقول: { وَمَنْ  يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْم } [الحج:25] ،  بل إن حرم مكة أشد؛ لأنه  جعله لمجرد الإرادة وتوجه العزيمة للشيء.
حدود حرم المدينة
حرم  المدينة من عير إلى ثور؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في الحديث   الصحيح: ( المدينة حرم من عير إلى ثور ) ، وعير: هو الجبل الذي بحذاء   الميقات، على يسار الذاهب إلى مكة مع طريق الهجرة الموجودة الآن، فطريق   الهجرة الموجودة الآن إذا جئت إلى الميقات الذي يسمى بأبيار علي فإنك إذا   كنت داخلاً المدينة يكون عير عن يمينك؛ وهو جبل طويل أزرق، وأما عن يسارك   فيكون الميقات، فهذا الجبل الذي عن يمينك إذا كنت داخلاً المدينة أو عن   يسارك وأنت خارج يسمى بعير، وهو حد المدينة من الجهة الغربية إلى الجنوب،   وأما ثور فحدها من الجهة الشمالية إلى الشرق، وثور اختلف فيه على أقوال:   فهناك قولان هما أشهر وأقوى وأصح الأقوال الواردة: إما أن يكون هو الجبل   الصغير الأحمر المدور الذي خلف جبل أحد، وهو جبل معروف عند أهل المدينة،   وأشار إليه الحافظ ابن حجر ، وأشار إلى هذا السمهودي في كتابه النفيس: وفاء   الوفاء.
وهناك قول ثان: أنه الجبل الذي يسمى بجبل الخزّان؛ وهو على  طريق المطار  القديم، إذا انتهى جبل أحد، فيكون جبل أحد عن يسارك وأنت خارج  من المدينة  إلى المطار ويكون هذا الجبل عن يمينك، وقد أخذ الطريق طرف هذا  الجبل ويسمى  بجبل خزان، وهذا الجبل هو الذي تنطبق عليه صفات جبل ثور.
هذا بالنسبة لحدّها من الجهتين اللتين ذكرنا.
أما  من جهة الحرة الشرقية المحضة والغربية المحضة، فإن الحرتين تعتبران  حداً؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إني أحرم ما بين لابتيها )  ولابتا  المدينة هما: الحرة الشرقية والحرة الغربية.
أما الحرة الشرقية فهي في  الجهة الشرقية لمسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وتسمى هذه الحرة في القديم  بحرة واقم، وهي التي وقعت فيها موقعة الحرة  المشهورة التي كانت أيام يزيد  بن معاوية ، وفيها يقول قيس الرقيات : فإن  تقتلونا يوم حرة واقم فإنا على  الإسلام أول من قتل فهذه تسمى بحرة واقم.
أما الحرة الثانية وهي الحرة الغربية، فهي في غربي مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتسمى حرة الوبرة، وتسمى الآن بالحرة الغربية.
هاتان الحرتان ما بينهما حرام، وهل الحرتان داخلتان في الحرم، أو ليستا بداخلتين؟ قولان، والصحيح: أنهما داخلتان.
واختلف  في وادي العقيق، ووادي العقيق من الجهة الغربية بعد الحرة، فبمجرد  أن تقطع  الحرة تنزل إلى وادي العقيق، والصحيح أن وادي العقيق من الحمى  وليس من  الحرم، فهناك أمران ينبغي التفريق بينهما وهما: الحرم، والحمى،  أما الحمى  فإنه يخرج خارج الحرم، والحمى لا يجوز فيه الصيد، وكان حمى  -أيضاً- لإبل  الصدقة لا يرعى فيه أحد، وحمى المدينة بريد في بريد، يعني:  ثلاثة أميال في  ثلاثة أميال، هذا بالنسبة لحمى المدينة من الجهات كلها،  حماه النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وكانت ترعى فيه إبل الصدقة؛ والتي كانت  تتبع بيت مال  المسلمين، فلما كانت تحتاج إلى رعي تركت لها هذه المساحة من  الأرض، وهذا  يسمى حمى المدينة.
فهذا الحمى لا يجوز فيه الصيد، وأما بالنسبة لحدود  الحرم فلا، فإن الحرم  ينتهي عند الحرة، وهل الحرة داخلة، أو لا؟ على  الوجهين اللذين ذكرنا.
وقوله: [ويحرم صيد المدينة ولا جزاء فيه].
لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حرم المدينة، وفهم الصحابة ذلك كما ذكرنا في   حديث مسلم في عقوبة من صاد في المدينة، فدل على أنه لا يجوز الصيد داخل   المدينة، ولكن يختلف صيد مكة عن صيد المدينة أن صيد مكة فيه جزاء وصيد   المدينة لا جزاء فيه، والجزاء في الصيد داخل حدود حرم مكة فيه خلاف، ولكنه   فتوى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
وقوله: [ويباح الحشيش للعلف].
الدواب إذا جاءت ورعت فلا حرج في ذلك.
وقوله: [وآلة الحرث ونحوه].
وكذلك  آلة الحرث ونحوه في المدينة، وفيه حديث أحمد في مسنده عن جابر بن  عبد الله  : أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم اشتكوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  المشقة  في تحريم المدينة في عدم جواز قطع شجرها.
ولذلك انظر حينما أمر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم بصنع المنبر الذي كان يخطب  عليه لما كثر الناس بعد عام  الوفود احتاج للمنبر؛ لأنه كان يخطب على  الجذع، فاحتاج إلى المنبر حتى يعلو  فيستطيع أن يبلغ صوته إلى آخر المسجد،  فقال -كما في حديث سهل بن سعد  الساعدي رضي الله عنه في الصحيحين- لامرأة  من الأنصار: ( انظري غلامك  النجار فليصنع لي أعواداً أكلم عليها الناس ) ،  يقول سهل رضي الله عنه: (  فصنعت من طرفاء الغابة ) ، والغابة هي التي  تسمى اليوم بالخُليل، وهي خارج  حدود المدينة، وقد تجاوز الحمى، فلما احتيج  لخشب المنبر لم يستطع أن يأخذ  من شجر المدينة، وإنما خرج إلى خارج حدود  الحرم، فبالرغم من أن النبي محتاج  إلى المنبر، وأحب الأشياء إلى الله هو  الدعوة إليه سبحانه وتعالى ومع ذلك  صنع هذا المنبر من طرفاء الغابة، كما  في الرواية في الصحيح، ولذلك يقولون:  لا يعضد شجرها، ولا يؤخذ منها، على  التفصيل الذي ذكرناه، فاستثنوا الآلة  كأن تؤخذ خشبة للفأس ونحوه، حتى يقدّ  به أو المعول حتى يحفر به ونحو ذلك،  قالوا: رخص فيه النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وخشبة البئر كما جاء في حديث  أحمد في مسنده؛ لأنهم اشتكوا له  المشقة.
فالشخص إذا احتاج إلى هذه  الخشبة لكي يصلح فأسه يخرج خارج المدينة ويجاوز  الثلاثة الأميال ثم يقص  الشجرة ويأخذ منها فهذا فيه مشقة، فلما شكوا للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا  رخص لهم في ذلك، فهذا الذي جعل المصنف رحمه الله  يقول: الآلات.
وقوله: [وحرمها ما بين عير إلى ثور].
وحرم  المدينة ما بين عير إلى ثور؛ لقوله: ( المدينة حرم من عير إلى ثور ) ،  وحد  بعض المعاصرين ثور بالجبل الذي هو خلف جبل أحد بجوار الوادي الذي  يسمى  بوادي النقمي، وتسميه العامة وادي النكمى، المعروف في القديم باسم  النقماء،  وهو الذي جاء عنه في غزوة الأحزاب: (أتيت بغطفان فأنزلتهم بمجمع  الأسيال  من ذنب نقماء)، هذا الوادي يأتي من الجهة الشرقية من جهة المطار  ويسمى الآن  بوادي الأوينه، هذا الوادي إذا التقى مع مجمع الأسيال فهناك  جبل يقولون:  إنه جبل ثور، وهذا خطأ، فإن هذا الجبل ليس بجبل ثور، ولو جئت  تقف وتجعل  عيراً وراء ظهرك وتسامت هذا الجبل ناظراً إليه لوجدت المدينة في  أقصى  اليمين، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( ما بين عير إلى ثور ) ،  وهذا يدل  على خطأ هذا التحديد، ولذلك الصحيح: أن التحديد إما الجبل المدور  الذي  ذكرناه خلف أحد، وإما الجبل الذي يسمى بجمل الخزان، وهو الذي ذكره  السمهودي  في وفاء الوفاء، يقول: هو جبل صغير على يسار الذاهب إلى العراق.
فكان  على يسار هذا الطريق؛ لأنه كان طريق المشرق وينفذ منه إلى المشرق،  وهذا هو  أرجح الأقوال، إما هذا الجبل أو هذا الجبل، فكان الوالد رحمه الله  يختار  الجبل الذي يسمى بجبل الخزان، ويذكر شواهد من الشعر تدل عليه، وهذا  هو الذي  تطمئن إليه النفس وهو أنه جبل ثور.
وتحديد جبل ثور مشكلة من المشكلات،  حتى إن أبا عبيد القاسم بن سلام العالم  الجليل والمحدث والمفسر رحمة الله  عليه الفقيه المشهور كان يقول: أخطأ  المحدثون.
فكان يخطئ رواة الحديث في هذا الحديث الثابت في الصحيحين ويقول: ليس في المدينة ثور، وإنما هو بمكة.
والصحيح:  أن ثور بالمدينة، ولكن كان خافياً عن البعض، وخفاؤه لا يقتضي أنه  ليس  بموجود، بل موجود؛ لأن الرواية في الصحيحين، وقد رواه الثقاة العدول،  وعلى  التفصيل الذي ذكرناه.
وعليه: فإنه يعتبر حد المدينة ما بين عير إلى ثور  من الجهة الشرقية إلى  الشمال والغربية إلى الجنوب، وأما بالنسبة للحرتين  فقد ذكرنا أنهما حد  للحرم لظاهر الحديث في الصحيح: ( فإني أحرم ما بين  لابتيها ).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (227)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب دخول مكة [1]
لقد  شرف الله تعالى بعض الأمكنة وفضلها بما وهبها من خصائص تميزت بها عن   غيرها، ومن هذه الأماكن: المسجد الحرام ومكة المكرمة، ومن تشريف الله تعالى   لها أن جعل لدخولها آداباً وسنناً ينبغي لمن دخلها أن يلتزم بها، والأولى   والأفضل لمن دخلها أن يدخلها محرماً، فإن كان في الحج فبحج، وإن كان في  غير  موسم الحج فيحرم بعمرة.
كيفية دخول مكة
السنة في جهة الدخول إلى مكة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، سيدنا محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: فيقول المؤلف عليه رحمة الله: [باب دخول مكة].
هذا  الباب قصد المصنف رحمه الله أن يبين فيه السنن الواردة عن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم في صفة دخوله في حجه وعمرته لمكة، وما هو الهدي الذي ينبغي  على  الحاج أن يحافظ عليه، وكذلك على المعتمر إذا دخل مكة -زادها الله  شرفاً  وكرامةً-، ونظراً لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبتت عنه هذه السنة،  فقد  اعتنى العلماء رحمهم الله بتخصيص الدخول إلى مكة ببيان جملةٍ من  أحكامه  ومسائله، وهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه.
قوله: (باب دخول مكة)  أي: في هذا الموضع سأذكر لك جملةً من الأحكام  والمسائل التي تتعلق بصفة  الدخول إلى مكة، والدخول إلى البيت من أجل  الطواف.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [يسن من أعلاها] .
أي:  يسنّ الدخول إلى مكة من أعلاها، والمراد بأعلاها من جهة ثنية كداء،  وهي  الثنية التي عند قبور المعلاة، ومنها ينصب الداخل على البطحاء، ثم  يستقبل  باب البيت، وهذا المدخل دخله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وثبتت  عنه  الأحاديث الصحيحة أنه دخل مكة منه.
وللعلماء رحمهم الله في هذا الدخول  وجوه: الوجه الأول: منهم من قال: هذا  الدخول كما لا يخفى بالنسبة لأهل  المدينة فيه رفقٌ بهم، فيأتي الحاج  والمعتمر من جهة التنعيم، ثم إلى  الحجون، ثم ينحرف ذات اليسار مع الحجون  حتى ينصب إلى الثنية، ويدخل من جهة  القبور، ولا يزال الطريق موجوداً إلى  الآن، وهو الطريق الذي يفصل قبور  المعلاة وينصب من بينها، فهذا هو مدخل  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي ثنية  كداء.
قال هؤلاء العلماء: دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة من هذا  الموضع، وهو  أعلى مكة؛ لأنه خرج من مكة متخفياً بالليل، فدخلها من أعلاها  إعزازاً  للإسلام وإعلاءً لشأنه، فالتمس أرفع المواضع، وأعلى المواطن حتى  تظهر شوكة  الإسلام وعزته، وهذا يدل على أن الله تعالى تكفل بنصرة دينه،  وإعلاء  كلمته، فقد خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة ليلاً، فأدخله  الله  إليها في وضح النهار، في يومٍ أعز الله فيه دينه، ونصر فيه عبده، وأعز   جنده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده.
فأدخله الله عز وجل في وضح النهار معززاً  مكرماً، بين أصحابه الذين يفدونه  بأرواحهم رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم، خرج منها  كالوحيد ليس معه إلا أبو بكر  والدليل، وأدخله الله مع ثمانية آلاف يفدونه  بأرواحهم رضي الله عنهم  وأرضاهم، فهذا كله يدل على ما كان لرسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ولهذا الدين  عند الله عز وجل من شأنٍ.
الوجه الثاني: ومنهم  من قال: إنه دخل من هذا الموضع لأن حسان رضي الله عنه  قال: عدمنا خيلنا إن  لم تروها تثير النقع موعدها كداء في قصيدته  المشهورة: عفت ذات الأصابع  فالدلاء إلى عذراء موضعها خلاء ديارٌ من بني  حسحاس قصرٌ تعفيها الروامس  والدلاء فلما ذكر هذا الموضع -أي: كداء- أصدق  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعده، وحافظ على الدخول من جهة ثنية المعلاء.
الوجه الثالث: التشريف،  وهذا أشار إليه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله بالشرح،  وأشار إليه غيره، أن هذا  الموضع إذا دخل منه الحاج والمعتمر يدخل على  القبور، ومن جهة القبور على  البطحاء، ثم على جهة الصفا والمروة، فيستقبل  باب البيت، فكأنهم يرون وجه  مكة من هذه الجهة، وحينئذٍ قالوا: إنه يستقبل  باب البيت، ففي هذا تشريفٌ  للبيت وتكريم، وكذلك أيضاً يستقبل وجه مكة،  ولذلك لما خرج عليه الصلاة  والسلام خرج من ثنية كداء، وهي بأسفل مكة، فكان  مدخله من الأعلى ومخرجه من  الأسفل، فلهذا يقولون: إنه تشريف للبيت،  والملوك تُأتى من أبوابها، وهذا من  باب التشريف لبيت الله عز وجل، فيؤتى  من جهة بابه، ولذلك يُقصد الدخول من  باب بني شيبة، كما ثبتت في ذلك  الأحاديث الصحيحة في صفة دخوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام.
وهناك وجهٌ رابع أنه دخل هكذا اتفاقاً، أي: أنه تيسر له أن  يدخل من جهة  المدينة، فكان دخوله من هذا الموضع، ولكن هذا القول يشكل عليه  دخوله عليه  الصلاة والسلام في عمرة الجعرانة، وسلوكه عليه الصلاة والسلام  في مدخله في  جميع دخوله إلى مكة هذا الموضع، فدل على أنه مقصود وليس بأمرٍ  اتفاقي.
وفائدة الخلاف بين كونه مقصوداً أو اتفاقاً: أننا لو قلنا: إنه  مقصود،  فيشرع للحاج والمعتمر أن ينحرف إذا جاء من غير هذه الجهة، كأهل جدة   -مثلاً- إذا أرادوا إصابة السُنَّة فإنهم ينحرفون إلى طريق المدينة،   ويدخلون من جهة الحجون؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا غيرهم إذا   قلنا: إنها سنةٌ مقصودة.
أما إذا قلنا: إنها سنةٌ اتفاقية، أي: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى أن هذا أرفق وأيسر له، فالأمر يسير ولا إشكال فيه.
وقال  بعض العلماء: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل من موضعٍ وخرج من  موضع؛  تكثيراً للخطى في طاعة الله عز وجل، ولكي تشهد الأرض للعبد بما يكون  له من  الخير، ولذلك ذهب إلى العيد من طريق ورجع من طريقٍ آخر، ومضى إلى  عرفاتٍ من  طريق ضب -وهو الطريق الأيمن- ودفع إلى مزدلفة من طريق المأزمين  بين  الجبال، فقالوا: هذا كله لتكثير الخطا، ولكي تشهد الأرض له بالخير.
فاستحبوا  -على هذا الوجه الثاني- لمن دخل مكة من موضع أن يخرج منها من  موضعٍ آخر،  فتكون السنة إجمالياً من حيث تكثير الخطا؛ لأن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم  ثبت عنه في نص الكتاب والسنة أن الأرض تشهد بما يُعمل عليها من  خيرٍ وشر،  كما قال تعالى: { يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا * بِأَنَّ  رَبَّكَ  أَوْحَى لَهَا } [الزلزلة:4-5].
قال العلماء: تتحدث بأخبارها، أي: بما  عمل عليها من خيرٍ وشر، وقال تعالى:  { إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى  وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا  وَآثَارَهُمْ } [يس:12].
وقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم كما في الصحيح: ( يا بني سلمة! ديارَكم تُكتبْ  آثارُكم )، وهذا يدل  على أن الأفضل أن الإنسان يمضي في الطاعة من سبيل  ويرجع من سبيلٍ آخر.
فالسنة  أن يدخل مكة من أعلاها -كما نص عليه المصنف- ويكاد يتفق العلماء  رحمة الله  عليهم أن مدخل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من أعلى مكة، وهذا  الدخول  يستوي أن يكون بالليل ويكون بالنهار، فيدخل الحاج في الليل ويدخل  في  النهار، وأكثر دخوله -بأبي هو وأمي- صلوات الله وسلامه عليه إلى مكة  كان  بالنهار، ودخلها ليلاً في عمرة الجِعرَّانة أو الجِعرَانة، لما فتح  الطائف  وقسم الغنائم -غنائم حنين-، ثم نزل واعتمر عمرته المشهورة، قالوا:  وقعت  ليلاً منه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، ورجع إلى الجعرانة وبات بها، كما  يقول  أهل السير، فهذا هو مدخله بالليل.
وأما بقية عمره عليه الصلاة والسلام، وكذلك فتحه لمكة، وكذلك حجة الوداع فكل ذلك وقع منه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بالنهار.
قال  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: إنه إذا كان الإنسان يقتدى به  كالعالم  ونحوه، فالأفضل أن يدخل في النهار، وهكذا طالب العلم؛ لأنه ربما  وافق  الجاهل الذي لا يعرف السنن فيعلمه، أو يراه يفعل السنة فيتأسى به،  فاستحبوا  له الدخول بالنهار؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد أشارت  أم  المؤمنين إلى هذا، قالوا: فنظراً إلى حاجة الناس إلى معرفة هديه عليه   الصلاة والسلام وقع دخوله نهاراً، ولم يقع ليلاً إلا في العمرة التي  ذكرنا،  فاستحبوا لطالب العلم وللعالم أن يكون دخوله بالنهار، وأن يكون  إيقاعه  لطواف عمرته، وكذلك طواف القدوم في حجه، أو طواف التمتع -إذا كان  متمتعاً  في حجه- أن يكون بالنهار؛ لكي يُتأسى به.
وقت الدخول وحالة الداخل
ولا  حرج أن يقع الدخول ليلاً، ولكن السنة المحفوظة عن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم أنه بات بذي طوى، وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما إذا قدم إلى مكة يبيت   في ذي طوى كما ثبت عنه في صحيح البخاري، وموطأ مالك: أنه كان إذا دخل مكة   قطع تلبيته عند الحرار، ثم بات بذي طوى، ثم أصبح واغتسل بذي طوى، ثم مضى   إلى البيت، وكان يفعل ذلك وينسبه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال العلماء: قد فعل ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عُمَرِه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.
والسنة  إذا دخل مكة -آفاقياً أو غيره- أن يستشعر حرمة هذا البلد الذي حرمه  الله  عز وجل، وشرفه وكرمه، وجعل فيه بيته، وجعل فيه المسجد الحرام الذي  جعل  الصلاة فيه مفضلةً على سائر بقاع الأرض، ولا شك أن تخصيص الله تعالى  لهذا  البلد بهذه الفضائل يوجب على المسلم إذا دخله أن يستشعر هذه الحرمة،  ولذلك  لما دخل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يوم الفتح وقد أعزه الله عز وجل،  وأجله  وأكرمه ونصره، طأطأ رأسه تواضعاً لله سبحانه وتعالى.
وثبت في الصحيح عنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه كانت لحيته تكاد تمس قربوس  سرجه، وهو يوم فتح  ويوم عزة وتمكين، كل ذلك إكراماً لهذا البلد الآمن،  وتشريفاً له،  واستشعاراً لحرمته، ولذلك لما خطب الناس في اليوم الثاني أكد  هذه الحرمة  فقال: (ومن ترخص لكم بقتال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقولوا: إن الله  أحلها لنبيه، إنها لا تحل لأحدٍ من بعدي، وإنما أحلت لي  ساعةً من نهار)،  وهذا يدل على عظيم حرمة هذا البلد، وأنه ينبغي لمن دخله  زائراً أو كان من  أهله أن يستشعر حرمته، وأن يرعى هذه الحرمة بفعل طاعة  الله والبعد عن حرمات  الله عز وجل، فيدخلها دخول المستشعر لحرمتها؛ حتى  يكون ذلك أدعى لحفظ حدود  الله، وأدعى أيضاً لمحافظته على طاعة الله عز  وجل.
فإن من دخل مكة وفي  قلبه تعظيمها وإجلالها وهيبتها وفقه الله عز وجل  للطاعة والخير والبر، ومن  دخلها مستهيناً بحُرمتها أهانه الله عز وجل، وقد  يبتلى -والعياذ بالله-  بتعدي حدود الله والوقوع في محارم الله في حرم  الله، نسأل الله السلامة  والعافية، ونعوذ بوجهه العظيم من الخذلان.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [يسن من أعلاها ودخول المسجد من باب بني شيبة].
أي: ويسن الدخول للمسجد من باب بني شيبة.
فالسنة  لمن دخل مكة وأراد دخول الحرم أن يدخل من باب بني شيبة، وهذا -كما  ذكرنا-  أن من العلماء من يقول: إنه شيءٌ اتفاقي، ومنهم من يقول: إنه شيءٌ  مقصود،  ولو فعله الإنسان متأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودخل من  حيث دخل،  وقصد التأسي برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو على خير، ومأجور  على ذلك؛  لأنه ما فعل ذلك إلا تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وباب بني  شيبة هو الباب الذي بحذاء الصفا -جهة الصفا- وهذا الدخول ليس  بواجب، أي: أن  دخوله من هذا الباب ليس بلازم، والسنة له إذا دخل أن يقول  ما ورد في  الدخول إلى المساجد عموماً، وورد في بعض الأحاديث -ولكنهم  تكلموا في سنده-  أنه يكبر عند رؤية البيت، كما سيذكر المصنف رحمه الله،  وسيأتي الكلام على  هذا.
دخول البيت الحرام
رؤية البيت ودخوله وما ورد في ذلك
[فإذا رأى البيت رفع يديه وقال ما ورد].
إذا  دخل فالسنة أن يقدم رجله اليمنى ويؤخر اليسرى، كالدخول في سائر  المساجد،  ويسمي الله تعالى، ويسأل الله تعالى أن يفتح له أبواب رحمته، كما  ثبت ذلك  في صحيح مسلم، وذلك بعد الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم- فإذا قال  الدعاء الوارد في الدخول فليبتدئ بالطواف.
والدعاء الوارد الذي يشير  إليه المصنف جملتان: الأولى: (اللهم أنت السلام  ومنك السلام، حيَّنا ربنا  بالسلام)، وقد أُثر هذا عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي  الله عنه، وهو مرفوع وفيه  كلام.
الجملة الثانية: ( اللهم زد هذا البيت تشريفاً وتكريماً وتعظيما  ومهابةً  وبراً، وزد من شَرَّفه وكَرَّمه ممن حجه واعتمره تشريفاً وتكريماً   وتعظيماً ومهابةً وبراً )، وهذا الحديث رواه الطبراني ، وكذلك الشافعي في   مسنده، ولكن فيه كلام، وهو من رواية عاصم القوزي وهو كذاب، ولذلك فالعمل   عند بعض العلماء أن يقول الدعاء المحفوظ في الدخول إلى المساجد عموماً، وما   دام أن الحديث لم يثبت ولم يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه لا   يتعبد بما هو من اختلاق الكذابين على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وإنما  يقول ما ورد في الدخول إلى المساجد عموماً.
وأما التكبير عند رؤية البيت  فقد تسامح فيه بعض العلماء، ونقله شيخ  الإسلام رحمه الله عن الإمام أحمد ،  وعن بعض السلف، ولكن ليس فيه شيءٌ  صحيح، وكان الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله  تعالى يضعفه، ويقول: لا أستحبه ولا  أكرهه، فقوله: لا أستحبه؛ لأنه لم يثبت  فيه شيءٌ صحيح، وقوله: لا أكرهه،  كأنه خفف فيه؛ لأن فيه رواية مرسلة،  ورواية عن سعيد بن المسيب ، ويروى  أيضاً عن عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.
وإذا  دخل البيت فإنه يمضي؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقف عند  دخوله،  وبعض الناس يقف للدعاء، ويرفع يديه مستقبلاً البيت، وهذا لم يثبت  فيه شيء؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل البيت، وحفظت سنته، وحفظ هديه  صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه، فتكلف الوقوف ورفع اليدين بالدعاء لم يثبت عنه  عليه الصلاة  والسلام، والعلماء رحمة الله عليهم -خاصة السلف- يشددون في  هذا فيرون أنه  لا يشرع فعلُ أفعالٍ مخصوصة في المواضع المخصوصة، خاصةً في  المناسك  والمشاعر التي ثبتت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى إن الصحابي  كان يحفظ  لنا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا اختلف عن عادته.
كقول  جابر رضي الله عنه لما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشعب بين  عرفات  ومزدلفة: ( فتوضأ وضوءاً خفيفاً ) فانظر إلى دقة الصحابة وحفظهم لكل  شيء في  هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى لو رفع إصبعه، أو رفع بصره ذكروا  رفعه لبصره  وإصبعه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وذلك لحفظهم ودقتهم، فثبتت  الأحاديث  الصحيحة كلها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدخوله في عمرته  وحجه، ولم  يذكر عنه أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما دخل البيت وقف وقوفاً  طويلاً، أو  تكلف الدعاء، أو تكلف رفع اليد، أو تكلف فعلاً معيناً، وإنما  دخل كما يدخل  في سائر المساجد، وهذا يدل على أن السنة والهدي أن يُتأسى به  عليه الصلاة  والسلام في هذا، وألا يتعبد الإنسان ربه إلا بشيءٍ له أصل  يعتمد عليه من  كتاب الله عز وجل، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الطواف وأحكامه
السنة في الطواف بعد الدخول وأحكام ما يزاحمه من الفرائض والواجبات
فإذا  دخل البيت فالسنة أن يبتدئ بالطواف؛ لأن الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم تدل دلالةً واضحة على أنه لما دخل مكة لم يشتغل بأي  شيء،  وإنما انصرف إلى البيت وطاف صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وقد ثبت عنه ذلك  في  عُمَرِه، وثبت عنه في حجة الوداع، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خذوا  عني  مناسككم )، وقد ذكرت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ( أن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لما دخل مكة لم يشتغل بشيء غير الطواف بالبيت )،  ولذلك  قال العلماء: لا يسن للإنسان أن ينصرف إلى أي شيء غير الطواف، حتى  كان بعض  العلماء يكره للإنسان إذا دخل مكة أن يبحث عن السكن، أو عن المنزل  قبل أن  يطوف بالبيت؛ تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه ابتدأ  فحيا مكة  وحيا البيت بالطواف، فقالوا: السنة في الحج والعمرة أنه إذا دخل  أول ما  يبدأ يبدأ بالطواف، وما أقدمه من البلاد البعيدة، وقد نأت داره،  وابتعد عن  أحبابه وأولاده وفارقهم إلا من أجل طاعة الله تعالى ومرضاة الله  تعالى، ومن  أجل هذه القربة التي من أعظمها وأجلها أن يطوف ببيت الله عز  وجل.
فكان  من هديه أن ابتدأ صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بالطواف بالبيت، فالسنة  -كما نص  العلماء- أن لا يشتغل بشيء بعد دخوله مكة غير الطواف بالبيت، فقد  توضأ  صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ثم دخل من باب بني شيبة، وابتدأ طوافه عليه  الصلاة  والسلام، هذه هي السنة.
إلا أنهم قالوا: إنه قد يرخص للإنسان في أحوال  خاصة، كأن يكون معه الضعفة  والحطمة، أو يكون معه كبار السن، أو معه  الأطفال، أو معه النساء، فهؤلاء  إذا احتاج الإنسان أن يرفق بهم في دخولهم  فينزلهم أو يتفقد مواضع نزلهم،  فهذا لا بأس به من باب الرفق، ولا حرج فيه،  ولكن السنة إذا كان الإنسان  قوياً جلداً ومعه الرفقة أن يبتدئ -كما ذكرنا-  بتحية البيت.
فإذا ابتدأ يبتدئ بالطواف.
ولو أقيمت الصلاة المفروضة،  أو تذكر فائتةً مفروضةً عليه، ولو طاف فات  وقتها، فهل يبتدئ بالطواف أو  بالصلاة المفروضة؟ ذهب جماهير العلماء إلى  أنه يبتدئ بالصلاة المفروضة؛ لأن  الصلاة المفروضة قد ضاق وقتها، وقد قال  الله عز وجل: { وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ  لِذِكْرِي } [طه:14] وفي قراءة:  (وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِلذِكْرَى) وقال صلى  الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيح: (  من نام عن صلاةٍ أو نسيها فليصلها إذا  ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك )، فلو  كان ناسياً لصلاةٍ مفروضة وتذكرها عند  دخوله للبيت، أو دخل في آخر وقت  الظهر، أو دخل في آخر وقت أي صلاة مفروضةٍ  وجبت عليه فإنه يبتدئ بالصلاة  المفروضة، وأما النوافل فلا يبتدئ بشيءٍ  منها.
ولكن اختلف العلماء: لو أنه دخل وعليه فريضة ولم تقم، بمعنى أنك  صليت  الفريضة في المسجد الحرام، ودخلت بعد صلاة العصر مثلاً، فهل الأفضل أن   تبتدئ بصلاة العصر أو تبتدئ بالطواف؟ قالوا: يبتدئُ بالطواف؛ لأن وقت   العصر موسع، فيصيب سنة الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الابتداء   بالطواف، ولأنه إذا طاف وركع ركعتي الطواف خرج من الخلاف، ثم بعد ذلك يصلي   العصر، فيكون إيقاعه لركعتي الطواف قبل صلاة العصر، وإن كانت ركعتي الطواف   قد استثنيت في عموم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( يا بني عبد مناف! لا   تمنعوا أحداً طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أي ساعةٍ شاء من ليل أو نهار ).
فيبتدئ  بالطواف بالبيت -كما ذكرنا- ويقدمه على سائر الطاعات، إلا إذا  أقيمت  المفروضة، أو كانت هناك خطبة جمعة، فإذا كانت هناك خطبة جمعة فقد  قال بعض  العلماء: إنه يتعين عليه أن يجلس لاستماع الخطبة، ولا يبتدئُ  بالطواف، وقال  بعض العلماء: إن له أن يطوف بالبيت، وينتظر إقامة الصلاة،  وذلك لأن الطواف  بالبيت ركن عمرته، فلذلك يبتدئُ بالركن، ويقدمه على واجب  الاستماع إلى  الخطبة.
قالوا: ثم بعد فراغه من طوافه يصلي، ثم يجلس وينصت لما بقي من  الخطبة، ولا  شك أن القول بأنه يجلس من أول الخطبة، فيصلي تحية المسجد، ثم  يجلس يستمع  الخطبة هو أولى وأحرى، ولكن لو طاف لمكان الركن، وانتظر إقامة  الصلاة،  فأتم طوافه وأشواطه ثم صلى الفرض فإنه لا حرج عليه؛ لأن الجمعة لم  تجب  عليه في الأصل، فإذا كان مسافراً فإنها لا تجب عليه، ولذلك لم يصل  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم جمعة في سفره.
الاضطباع كيفيته ومحله
[ثم يطوف مضطبعاً].
فإذا دخل البيت فإنه مباشرة يبتدئ بالطواف ويضطبع، والاضطباع: أن يجعل الرداء تحت إبطه الأيمن، ويلقي بطرفيه على عاتقه الأيسر.
والاضطباع مأخوذٌ من الضبع وهو العضد، وذلك لأنه ينكشف بحسر الرداء عن العاتق، فقالوا: إنه اضطباع.
والأصل  في هذا الاضطباع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم في عمرة  القضاء، أو  القضية، قال كفار قريش: يقدم عليكم محمد وأصحابه وقد وهنتهم  حمى يثرب، فنزل  جبريل بالوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره بما  قالوه من  الشماتة به صلى الله عليه وسلم وبأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم، فقال  عليه  الصلاة والسلام: ( رحم الله امرءاً أراهم من نفسه اليوم جلداً ) فلما   استفتح طوافه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه اضطبع، وذلك لمكان الرمل، ثم خَبَّ   وَرَمل الأشواط الثلاثة الأول، فقالوا كما جاء في رواية السير: إنهم  ينقزون  نقز الظباء، أي: بقوتهم وجلدهم، والسبب في ذلك: أن المدينة كانت  فيها  الحمى، وكانت مشهورةً بذلك، حتى كان الكفار في الجاهلية إذا انتهوا  من  التجارة بالشام وأرادوا المرور بالمدينة يعشِّر الرجل منهم تعشير  الحمار  بخيبر، وذلك من عقائد الجاهلية التي كانوا عليها، كما أشار إلى ذلك  الناظم  بقوله: واختلقوا التعشير أن يعشر من النهيق بحذاء خيبر فكانوا  يعشرون بخيبر  خوفاً من حمى المدينة، ويظنون أن ذلك يحفظهم، وكانت المدينة  معروفةً  بالحمى، فلما قدم عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى المدينة أصابت الحمى  أصحابه،  فدخل على أبي بكر وهو محموم، وعلى بلال رضي الله عنه وهو محموم،  وكان أبو  بكر يحن إلى مكة وكذلك بلال ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( اللهم  حبب إلينا  المدينة كحبنا لمكة أو أشد -أي: وأشد؛ لأن (أو) بمعنى (الواو)-  وصححها،  وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة )، فصححها الله عز وجل، ونُقلت الحمى  منها بقدرة  الله عز وجل إلى الجحفة، فاستجيبت دعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فلما أرادوا  دخول مكة أراد الكفار الشماتة بهم فقالوا: (وهنتهم حمى يثرب).
أي أنهم  سيقدمون ضعافاً هزيلين، ويريدون بذلك الشماتة بدين الله عز وجل،  وإن كانت  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، فلما استفتح  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم الطواف كشف عن ضبعه أو عن عضده ثم رمل الأشواط  الثلاثة  الأول فأراهم الجلد، وكانوا جلوساً جهة الحُجْر، فإذا توارى صلوات  الله  وسلامه عن البيت بين الركنين مشى هو وأصحابه، فإذا طلع عليهم من جهة  الحُجر  رملَ صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وكان يمشي بين الركنين، فهذا الأصل  في  الرمل، ثم نسخ ذلك كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى بيانه، أنه أصبح الرمل   لجميع الثلاثة الأشواط من أولها إلى آخرها.
وهذا الاضطباع إنما يكون في  طواف العمرة إذا كان الإنسان معتمراً، ويكون  في طواف العمرة في الحج أيضاً،  وهذا الطواف ركنٌ بالنسبة لعمرة الحج إذا  كان متمتعاً.
وكذلك أيضاً  طوافه إذا كان قارناً، أو كان مفرداً فإنه يبتدئُ طوافه  بالرمل مع الاضطباع  في الثلاثة الأشواط الأولى، وذلك في الطواف الأول، أما  بقية الأطوفة كطواف  الإفاضة ففيه تفصيل، فالذي جاء مفرداً إلى عرفاتٍ  مباشرة، ولم يطف قبل فإن  من العلماء من نص على أنه يشرع له الرمل في طوافه  بالبيت يوم النحر؛ لأنه  يكون متحللاً وليس عليه إحرامٌ، ولكنه يرمل في  طواف الركن وهو طواف  الإفاضة.
وأما بالنسبة للمتمتع والقارن، وكذلك المفرد الذي طاف طواف القدوم فلا يشرع لهم أن يرملوا في طواف الإفاضة والركن.
أما  بالنسبة لهذا الاضطباع فمحله للرجال دون النساء، فهو مشروعٌ للرجل ولا   يشرع للمرأة اضطباع، ولا يشرع للنساء رمل، ولذلك قال ابن عمر رضي الله   عنهما: (ليس على النساء رمل)؛ لأن المرأة إذا رملت تكشفت، ولذلك لا يجوز   لها أن ترمل لا في الطواف ولا في السعي بين الصفا والمروة.
النية في الطواف وكيفية ابتداء أشواطه
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [يبتدئ المعتمر بطواف العمرة، والقارن والمفرد للقدوم].
أي: يبتدئ فينوي طواف العمرة، إذا كان معتمراً، وهو طواف الركن، وكذلك بالنسبة للحاج ينوي طواف القدوم.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [فيحاذي الحجر الأسود بكله ويستلمه ويقبله].
(فيحاذي  الحجر الأسود بكله)، يفيد أنه لا يصح الطواف إلا بالمحاذاة للحجر  بجميعه،  وإذا تقدم ولو خطوةً واحدة، فحاذى ببعض بدنه، وبقي بعض بدنه في  المكان الذي  هو ابتداء الطواف لم يصح الشوط الأول، وعليه أن يعيد ذلك  الشوط؛ لأنه لابد  في الشوط أن يستتم الطواف بالبيت بأجزائه الكاملة، فلابد  أن يسامت الحجر  بجميع بدنه، فلو سامته ببعض بدنه ككتفه، أو شقه الأيسر،  وبقي شقه الأيمن في  الجهة التي هي دون الحجر فإنه لا يصح شوطه -كما ذكرنا-  ويلزمه أن يعيد ذلك  الشوط.
فعليه أن يبتدئ ويحاذي الحجر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ابتدأ أول ما  ابتدأ فاستلم الحجر وقبله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وهذه هي  السنة، فالأفضل  والأكمل أن يبتدئ باستلام الحجر وتقبيله، والاستلام: أن يضع  يده على  الحجر كالمسّلم والمصافح.
أما بالنسبة للتقبيل فهو معروف، وهو أن يقبل الحجر إذا أمكنه وتيسر له، أما إذا لم يمكنه، وحاذى الحجر فإنه يجزيه.
من عجز عن استلام الحجر وتقبيله، وما ينبغي أن يراعيه من يقبل الحجر
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [فإن شق قبل يده].
فإن  شق عليه أن يستلم الحجر -كما ذكرنا- ويقبله استلمه بيده وقبل يده،   والاستلام ثبتت به السنة الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه استلمه   بيده، وثبت بالأحاديث الصحيحة أنه كان إذا عجز عن التقبيل استلمه بيده وقبل   يده، فالسنة أنه إذا عجز الإنسان عن التقبيل بفمه وضع يده وقبل موضعه،   وكذلك أيضاً لو كان معه محجنٌ أو عصا، فاستلم به قَبَّل المحجن؛ لأن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم استلم بالمحجن وقبله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.
وأما  لو أشار بيده فإنه لا يشرع له أن يقبلها كما يفعل العامة، وإنما يشرع  تقبيل  اليد إذا لمس واستلم، أما إذا لم يستلم فإنه لا يقبل، فالتقبيل لا  يكون  إلا للحجر أو لما استلم به الحجر؛ كيده، أو محجنٍ متصلٍ به، ونحو  ذلك،  فيقبله.*
*يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (228)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*
وهل  يسجد على الحجر؟ السجود على الحجر أن يدخل رأسه بحيث تكون جبهته على   الحجر، نقلها شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، وثبت وصح عن جمعٍ من أصحاب النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يسجدون على الحجر، بمعنى: أنهم يضعون الجبهة  على  الحجر، وصح هذا عن أبي هريرة و أبي سعيد الخدري وعن عبد الله بن عمر ،  و  جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عن الجميع، صحت عنهم بذلك الأخبار، ولذلك نص   العلماء على أنه لا حرج على الإنسان أن يفعل ذلك، والثابت عن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم الاستلام والتقبيل، وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه   للحجر: (لولا أني رأيت رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم يقبلك ما قبلتك) وهذا يدل   على أن السنة والأفضل أن الإنسان يحرص على تقبيل الحجر، ويتعاطى الأسباب   التي لا ضرر فيها على الناس، وهذا إنما يكون للرجال في الغالب، وأما النساء   فالغالب فيهن أنهن إذا قبلن الحجر زاحمنَ الرجال وفتنّ العباد، فالأفضل   لهنّ أن لا يقتربن من جهة الحجر، خاصةً وأنهنّ قد ينحرفنَ في طوافهن،   فإنهنّ إذا انحرفنَ عن الطواف، وأصبح البيت عن يمين المرأة بطل ذلك، ولزمها   أن تعيد من أول ذلك الشوط؛ لأنها إذا انحرفت بيدها وجاء البيت عن يمينها   -كما سيأتي إن شاء الله- لم يصح ذلك منها، ولزمها أن تعود إلى أول شوطها؛   لأنه لابد وأن يكون البيت عن اليسار، وقد طاف عليه الصلاة والسلام وجعل   البيت عن يساره.
ثم إذا أراد الإنسان أن يقبل، فلا يزاحم الناس ولا  يؤذهم، أما لو زاحمه  الغير، وصبر على أذيته فإنه أفضل؛ لما فيه من الصبر  على طاعة الله، فلو  كان هناك زحام فصبرت ولم تؤذ أحداً حتى تبلغ الحجر،  فهذا لا شك أنه أفضل؛  لأن التعب والنصب في طاعة الله يعظم به الأجر  للإنسان، وكون الإنسان يرى  الزحام عليه ويتركه لغيره فلا إيثار في القُرب،  فحرص الإنسان عليه لا شك  أنه أفضل وأكمل، وقد كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما  لا يترك تقبيل الحجر منذُ  أن رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبله، ما  ترك استلام الركن ولا  تقبيل الحجر منذُ أن رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يستلم ويقبل، ولذلك  لما جاءه السائل وقال له: يا أبا عبد الرحمن !  أرأيت إن كان عليه زحام؟  قال: (دع أرأيت باليمن، رأيت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقبله).
وهذا يدل على حرصه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وحبه لهذه  السنة، ولكن الإنسان لا  يؤذ الغير، فإذا استطاع أن يصل إلى الحجر من دون  أذية، ومن دون إضرار فلا  شك أنه أفضل وأكمل، وكان ابن عمر يقرأ في الشوط  الواحد ما يقرب من خمسمائة  آية، وذلك لأنه يصبر على الحجر وينتظر، وقد يكون  في شدة الشمس والحر،  وأثر عنه رضي الله عنه أنه كان الناس يزاحمونه حتى  يدمون أنفه، فيصيبه  الرعاف رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، وهو صابرٌ لا يفارق سنة  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهذا ليس بواجب، ولكن حبه للسنة، وحبه للتأسي  بالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم جعل من الصعب عنده أن يجاوز الحجر وقد رأى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يفعل شيئاً فيه فيجاوزه دون أن يفعله، فهذا من باب  الأفضل، ولكن إذا كان  الأمر فيه مشقة، أو فيه إضرارٌ بالغير فلا؛ فإنه لا  تلتمس السنن بما فيه  محظورٌ شرعي، وخاصةً إذا كان على الإنسان فيه فتنة.
فالمقصود:  أنه يحرص الإنسان على تقبيل الحجر، وإذا قبله فإنه يراعي الثبات  في  الموضع، يثبت في موضعه فيقبل، ثم بعد ذلك ينصرف حتى يستتم الطواف  بالبيت في  شوطه؛ لأنه في بعض الأحيان إذا قبل فإنه ربما ينحرف فيصرف بجذعه  إلى ما  بعد موضع الاعتداد ببداية الطواف، فحينئذٍ يلزمه أن يجعل البيت عن  يساره،  حتى يقع طوافه كاملاً.
ومن الأخطاء التي قد يقع فيها بعض الناس: أنه إذا  جاء لتقبيل الحجر وهو في  حج، أو طواف ركن عليه في عمرة، ونحو ذلك، فإنه  يصعد على الحجر الذي على  البيت، وهذا الحجر من البيت، فيبطل شوطه؛ لأن  الحجر الذي هو الشاذروان  -وهي الزيادة الموجودة في أسفل البيت من البيت-  وهو مأمورٌ بالطواف بكل  البيت، فصعوده على هذا الجزء من أجل التقبيل -خاصة  إذا كان عليه طواف ركن-  يفوّت هذا الموضع، وقد نص جماهير العلماء رحمة الله  عليهم على أنه لو ترك  خطوةً واحدة من الطواف لم يصح؛ لأنه عبادة كالصلاة  ينبغي أن تؤدى بصفتها  مثل ما ورد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فهذا  الجزء من البيت؛ فلابد وأن يجعله في طوافه، بحيث يطوف به كاملاً، أما  لو  رقى عليه، ومشى فإنه في هذه الحالة كأنه لم يطف بالبيت كاملاً لهذا   النقصان.
الإشارة باليد إلى الحجر وما يقوله، وأين يكون البيت منه؟
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [فإن شق اللمس أشار إليه ويقول ما ورد].
أي:  إن شق عليه اللمس أشار إليه، فيشير إليه بكفه، ويقول ما ورد، والذي  ورد هو  ما في مستدرك الحاكم: ( اللهم إيماناً بك، وتصديقاً بكتابك، ووفاءً  بعهدك،  واتباعاً لسنة نبيك محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم )، فهذا الذي ورد في  الحاكم ،  وسامح فيه العلماء رحمة الله عليهم أن يقوله في بداية طوافه.
ثم بعد  ذلك يدعو بما تيسر له من خيري الدنيا والآخرة، فيسأل الله عز وجل  صلاح دينه  ودنياه وآخرته، ويدعو لمن له حقٌ عليه كوالديه وذرياته وأهله  وزوجه، يدعو  لهم بالصلاح والخير، فيسعى بالدعاء، وسؤال الله عز وجل خيري  الدنيا  والآخرة.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ويجعل البيت عن يساره].
أجمع العلماء  على أنه لا يصح الطواف إذا جعل البيت عن يمينه، مع أن اليمين  أشرف من  اليسار، واعتبر بعض العلماء بأن اليسار فيه القلب، وأشرف ما في  الإنسان  قلبه؛ لما فيه من توحيد الله عز وجل، فهو أشرف ما في الإنسان،  قالوا: لذلك  يكون إلى جهة اليسار لمكان القلب، فهذا اعتبار لبعض العلماء،  ولكن هذه أمور  تعبدية، ولا يتكلف في بحث مثل هذه الأمور أو السؤال عنها،  إنما يطوف على  اليسار؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف عن اليسار،  والشرع أمره أن يطوف  بهذه الصفة المخصوصة، فيتأسى بما ورد فيجعل البيت عن  يساره.
مسائل في الطواف ينبغي مراعاتها
وفي الطواف مسائل، أهمها: أن الطواف يختلف بحسب الأحوال، فتارةً يكون طواف ركن، وتارةً يكون طوافاً واجباً، وتارةً يكون طواف نافلة.
فطواف الركن: كأن يكون طواف عمرة، وكذلك طواف الركن في الحج، كطواف الإفاضة.
ويكون الطواف واجباً كطواف الوداع في الحج.
ويكون الطواف نافلةً كسائر الأطوفة التي يقصد بها التقرب إلى الله عز وجل في غير النذر.
المسألة  الثانية: إذا طاف فإنه ينبغي أن يدور بالبيت كاملاً، أي: أن يدور  بجسمه  كاملاً بالبيت، ويشترط أن يكون هناك استقبالٌُ للبيت، قالوا: الطائف  بالبيت  قبلته أن يجعل البيت عن اليسار، وعلى هذا فلو انحرف أثناء طوافه  فأصبح  البيت عن يمينه، أو انحرف لتقبيله فأصبح البيت عن يمينه، فلابد وأن  يرجع من  الموضع الذي انحرف فيه، حتى يستتم طوافه بالبيت عن اليسار.
المسألة  الثالثة: أن الطواف بالبيت لا يصح إلا داخل الحرم، فإذا طاف خارج  الحرم  -كأن يطوف خارج حدود الحرم- فإنه يبطل طوافه؛ لأن الله تعالى قال: {   وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ } [الحج:26] فهذا يدل على أن الطواف   إنما يكون في المسجد، وعلى هذا إجماع العلماء رحمة الله عليهم: أن الطواف   لا يصح إلا في المسجد، فلو طاف بسيارةٍ، أو طاف مثلاً بقدميه خارج بناء   المسجد فإنه لا يصح طوافه بإجماع العلماء.
ولو طاف في الدور الثاني فإنه  يجزيه؛ لأنه طائفٌ بالبيت، فالطواف في الدور  الثاني كالطواف في الدور  الأسفل؛ لأن أعلى المسجد آخذٌ حكم أسفله، ولذلك  لو اعتكف إنسانٌ فصعد إلى  سطح المسجد فإنه بالإجماع لم يبطل اعتكافه، ويدل  على ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( من اغتصب قيد شبرٍ من الأرض طوقه  يوم القيامة من سبع أرضين )،  فجعل المحاذي من أسفل له حكم الأعلى، وكأنه  اغتصب الأرض بما سفُل، قالوا:  كذلك أيضاً له حكم الأعلى، وعليه قالوا: إن  الإنسان إذا طاف في سطح المسجد  في الدور الثالث، أو طاف في الدور الثاني  فإن طوافه صحيح؛ لأنه قد طاف  بالبيت داخل البيت، وهو آخذٌ حكم من هو بداخل  المسجد.
عدد أشواط الطواف، وحكم النقص منها، أو الإضافة عليها
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ويطوف سبعاً].
قوله: (ويطوف سبعاً).
أي:  ويطوف سبعة أشواط كاملة، فلو انتقص منها خطوةً واحدة فإنه لم يصح  طوافه  حتى يتم هذه الخطوة، إذا كان في الداخل أمكنه التدارك، وإلا بطل  طوافه،  ولزمته الإعادة إذا خرج من المسجد.
فإذا انتقص من هذه السبعة شوطاً، أو  نصف الشوط أو قدراً من شوط فإنه يقضيه  ما دام في المسجد، ما لم يطل الفاصل  المؤثر، وقال بعض العلماء: يجوز له  القضاء ما دام في المسجد، وهذا قوي، ثم  إذا لم يقضه وخرج من المسجد بطل  طوافه، ولزمه أن يرجع ويعيد الطواف  ويستأنف، وحينئذٍ يقولون: يتدارك ما  دام في المسجد، فإذا خرج من المسجدٍ  قطع التدارك ولزمه الاستئناف.
فيطوف سبعة أشواط؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف بالبيت سبعة أشواط، وهذا في جميع الأطوفة، السنة فيها أن تكون سبعة أشواط.
أما  في طواف الركن فلا إشكال، وكذلك الواجب، لكن لو أن إنساناً أراد أن  يجمع  السبع إلى سبعٍ أخرى في نافلة، كأن يطوف سبعاً؛ ومن بعدها سبعاً، ومن  بعدها  سبعاً، ثم يجمع ركعات الطواف سرداً وراء بعضهن، كأن يطوف السبع  الأولى، ثم  يتبعها بنية السبع الثانية، ثم يتبعها بالسبع الثالثة، ثم يصلي  ست ركعات،  فقد أُثر عن بعض السلف رحمهم الله أنه كان يرخص في ذلك، ويفتي  بأنه لا حرج  أن يجمع الأطوفة وراء بعضها، خاصةً حين يكون هناك عذر، كأن  يكون بعد صلاة  العصر أو عند طلوع الشمس أو عند غروبها في ساعة النهي  المجمع عليها، ويكون  طوافه نافلة، فلا يحب أن يصلي في هذا الوقت، فيطوف  سبعاً ثم يطوف من بعدها  سبعاً، حتى يستتم الغروب ويدخل وقت الإذن فيجمع  الصلوات.
وكذلك أيضاً  قالوا: قد يؤخر ركعتي المقام، كأن يطوف بعد الفجر، ويغلب على  ظنه أنه إذا  ارتفع النهار يفرغ الموضع الذي خلف المقام، فيريد -مثلاً-  فضيلة الصلاة في  هذا الموضع، فحينئذٍ قالوا: لا حرج أن يجمع السبع إلى  السبع، ويضم السبع  إلى السبع، ولو تكررت شفعاً أو وتراً.
الرمل في الطواف، صفته ومحله
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [يرمل الآفاقي في هذا الطواف ثلاثاً ثم يمشي أربعاً].
أي:  يرمل الآفاقي في هذا الطواف ثلاثاً، لما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث ابن  عمر  رضي الله عنهما ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خبَّ الأشواط الثلاثة  الأول،  ومشى باقي الطواف )، وهذه -كما قلنا- سنة الرَّمَل، والرمل للعلماء  فيه  قولان: القول الأول: قال بعض العلماء: هو تقارب الخطى مع هز المناكب.
والقول الثاني: أن يباعد في الخطى ولا يصل إلى درجة السعي، ولا يهز منكبه.
وظاهر  قولهم: (إنهم ينقزون نقز الظباء) -كما جاء في السير- أن هز المنكب  فيه  أوجَه، وهو أقوى وأدل على القوة والجلد، وكان المقصود من الرمل إظهار  القوة  والجلد، والسنة -كما ذكرنا- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رمل  الثلاثة  الأشواط الأولى في عمرة القضاء أو القضية والتي كانت بعد عام من  الحديبية،  فلما فتح الله عليه مكة، وجاء بعد فتحها في عمرة الجعرانة  منصرفه من غنائم  الطائف، اعتمر من الجعرانه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، فخبَّ  الأشواط الثلاثة  كاملة، كما جاء في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما  وأرضاهما، فقال  العلماء: إنه لما شُرع الرمل في أول الأمر كان يمشي بين  الركنين -بين الركن  اليماني والحجر-، ولكن بعد أن زال السبب رمل الأشواط  الثلاثة كاملة، ولذلك  قال: ( من الحجر إلى الحجر )، أي: أن رمله كان  كاملاً صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه.
فيرمل الثلاثة الأشواط الأولى متتابعة، ولا يمشي بين الركنين،  وهذا هو أصح  القولين، أن المشي بين الركنين منسوخ، وأن السنة إذا رمل أن  يستتم الرمل  للثلاثة الأشواط كاملة، فإذا فعل ذلك فهي السنة، وهذه الثلاثة  الأشواط  يصحبها الاضطباع كما ذكرناه.
قوله: [ثم يمشي أربعاً].
وهي الأربعة الأشواط المتبقية.
ازدحام الفضائل في الطواف وما يقدم منها
إذا  كان قربك من البيت يمنعك من الرمل للزحام، وبعدك عن البيت تتمكن معه  من  الرمل، فهل الأفضل القرب من البيت مع فوات الرمل؟ أو البعد عن البيت مع   تحصيل الرمل؟ إن هذه المسألة تعرف عند العلماء بازدحام الفضائل، وقد  تزدحم  الفضائل وتزدحم السنن المؤكدة، وقد تزدحم الفرائض، فقال بعض العلماء  -كما  اختاره ابن عقيل -: الأفضل أن يبتعد عن البيت لكي يرمل؛ لأن فضيلة  الرمل  مؤكدة في الطواف، حتى أوجبها بعض العلماء، فقالوا: إن النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم رمل وقال: ( خذوا عني مناسككم )، فقالوا: إنها متصلة  بالعبادة، وفضيلة  القرب من البيت متصلة بالمكان لمكان العبادة، والمتصل  بذات العبادة يقدم  على المتصل بزمانها ومكانها، وتوضيح ذلك أنه إذا رمل  فإن الرمل متصل بذات  الطواف، ومن نفس أفعال الطواف، ولكن القرب من البيت  متصلٌ بالمكان -بمكان  العبادة- فاختار بعض العلماء أنه يبتعد من البيت  للرمل، وهذا ما يميل إليه  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
وأشكل على هذا القول أنهم قالوا: لو  قلنا بهذا -أي: تفضيل ما اتصل  بالعبادة على ما اتصل بمكانها- لساغ للرجل  -كما يقول ابن عقيل رحمه الله  تعالى- أن يتأخر عن الصف الأول لفضيلة  التورك! فإن الإنسان في الصف الأول  في الرباعية لا يستطيع أن يتورك،  فالتورك فضيلةٌ متصلةٌ بالعبادة ذاتها،  والصف الأول فضيلةٌ متصلةٌ بالمكان،  فقالوا: لو قلنا بهذا فإنه يلزم  -بناءً عليه- أن يتأخر إلى الصف الثاني،  ولم يقل أحد: إنه يشرع التأخر إلى  الصف الثاني من أجل التورك.
وقد أجاب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى عن هذا بأجوبة نفيسة.
أولها:  أن الصف الأول من اللازم على المكلف أن يتمه بخلاف القرب من البيت،  ولم  يرد النص بالقرب من البيت وتأكُّدِ القرب أو الدعوة إليه، وإنما هو  فُضِّل  بصورة العبادة، وفرقٌ بين ما ورد النص به، كما قال عليه الصلاة  والسلام: (  يتمون الصف الأول فالأول )، ونص العلماء على أنه لو رأى في  الصف الذي أمامه  فرجة قبل إحرام الصلاة ولم يسدها أنه آثم؛ لأنه ترك  المأمور، ولذلك قالوا:  إنه يأثم بتأخره عن هذه الفرجة، بخلاف القرب من  البيت.
الأمر الثاني:  أن الصلاة متصلةٌ بالجماعة في المسجد، فلابد من إكمال  الصفوف، فاتصل الناس  بعضهم ببعض، ولكن الطواف ليست له صفةٌ معينة تعين على  الناس أن يتصل بعضهم  ببعض، فقال: إن هذه الفضيلة -أعني: فضيلة البعد عن  البيت مع الرمل- آكد من  فضيلة التورك في الصف الأول، فقالوا: يترك التورك  في الصف الأول ولو أنه  متصل، ويكتب له أجره بالنية.
استلام الركن، وماذا يفعل من عجز عنه؟
قوله: [يستلم الحجر والركن اليماني كل مرة].
يستلم  الحجر والركن اليماني؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استلم الركن  اليماني،  وهل إذا عجز عن استلام الركن اليماني يشير إليه أو لا؟ جمهور  العلماء على  أنه لا يشير إذا عجز عن استلامه، وأنه يكفيه أن يقول الدعاء  بين الركنين: {  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  حَسَنَةً  وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ } [البقرة:201]، وأنه لا يشير بيده  وإنما تختص  الإشارة بالحجر.
وقال بعض السلف -وهو أيضاً عن الإمام مالك إمام دار  الهجرة- إنه لا بأس أن  يشير بيده إذا عجز؛ لأن كلا الركنين من البيت، ولما  عجز عليه الصلاة  والسلام عن استلام الحجر أشار بيده صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه، ولكن لم يثبت  عنه أنه عجز عن استلام الركن اليماني، فقالوا: إنه  يغتفر في هذا لو أشار  بيده.
والأمر ما دام أن له وجهاً، وقال به بعض  السلف فهو خفيف، فلو أنه أشار  بيده لا ينكر عليه، ولكن قالوا: الأفضل  والأكمل أنه لا يشير بيده، فإن  أشار بيده فلا بأس، فيستلم الركن بيده، فإن  لم يستطع لزحامٍ، ونحوه تركه  كما ذكرنا.
مما يبطل به الطواف فعلاً أو تركاً
قال  رحمه الله تعالى: [ومن ترك شيئاً من الطواف، أو لم ينوه، أو نسكه، أو  طاف  على الشاذروان، أو جدار الحجر، أو عريان أو نجس لم يصح].
قوله: [ومن ترك شيئاً من الطواف].
في هذه الجمل يشير المصنف إلى أمورٍ لابد من توفرها للحكم بصحة الطواف.
أولها:  أن الطواف لابد وأن يكون كاملاً، فإذا ترك شيئاً من الطواف -وشيئاً  نكرةٌ-  لم يصلح طوافه، فلو ترك -كما قالوا- خطوةً واحدة فإنه حينئذٍ لا  يصح ذلك  الشوط حتى يتم هذه الخطوة، فإذا لم يتمها بطل طوافه كله إن خرج من  البيت،  ولزمته الإعادة كما ذكرنا.
والسبب في هذا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  طاف السبعة الأشواط كاملةً،  وعليه فإنه إذا انتقص شيئاً منها لم يطف كما  أمره الله تعالى، ويلزمه  حينئذٍ قضاء هذا الشوط، أو التدارك إذا أمكنه  التدارك.
ويحصل التدارك لو كان الشخص -مثلاً- في آخر شوط، وبدل أن ينتهي  مقابلاً  للحجر انصرف قبل أن يستتم الطواف، فبقيت له خطوتان، أو ثلاث، أو  أربع،  فحينئذٍ يرجع من الموضع الذي انصرف منه ثم يتمه، فإذا فعل ذلك صح  طوافه،  وأما إذا لم يرجع، ولو كان القدر خطوة واحدة -كما ذكرنا- فإنه  حينئذٍ يبطل  الطواف إن خرج من البيت.
قوله: [أو لم ينوه].
من شروط  صحة الطواف: النية، قال تعالى: { فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا  لَهُ  الدِّينَ } [الزمر:2]، والطواف بالبيت من العبادة والقربة، ولا يمكن  له أن  يتحقق إلا بالنية، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إنما الأعمال  بالنيات )،  أي: إنما اعتبار الأعمال وصحتها بالنية، فإذا لم ينو الطواف لم  يصح طوافه،  أي: لم يصح على الوجه الذي يريده، فلو دخل لطواف عمرة، أو دخل  لطواف ركن  في الحج ناسياً، فحينئذٍ لا يجزيه ذلك، وتلزمه الإعادة.
قوله: [أو نسكه].
كشخصٍ  أحرم إحراماً مبهماً، ولم يعين إحرامه قبل الطواف بالبيت؛ لأنه يصح  -على  أحد أقوال العلماء كما اختاره المصنف وغيره- أن يحرم بالعمرة والحج  إحراماً  مبهماً، ثم يعين قبل أن يبتدئ الطواف، فإذا ابتدأ الطواف ولم يعين  فحينئذٍ  لا يقع طوافه عن الفرض ، ويبطل فرضاً، ويلزمه أن يعيده بعد  تعيينه.
قوله: [أو طاف على الشاذروان].
هي  قمة قدرها ثلاثة أذرع ارتفاعاً من الأرض من البيت، وهي من البيت، ولابد   لهذا القدر أن يطوف الإنسان عليه بجسمه، بحيث لو رقى عليه فإنه لم يستتم   الطواف على الوجه الشرعي، فلا يصح طوافه من هذا الوجه.
قوله: [أو جدار الحِجْر].
طبعاً  الحجر ليس كله من البيت، وإنما قيل: قدر ثلاثة أذرع، فلابد أن يكون  طوافه  من وراء الحجر، فلو دخل بين الحِجْر وبين الكعبة لم يصح طوافه.
وقال  الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمة الله عليه: يصح طوافه، والصحيح أنه لا يصح،  كما هو  مذهب الجمهور، والدليل على أنه لابد وأن يطوف من ورائه: قوله  سبحانه  وتعالى: { وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ } [الحج:29]،  فقال:  (بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ)، أي: القديم، إشارةً إلى أن العبرة ببناء  إبراهيم  عليه السلام، فلما تركت قريش من البيت قدر هذا، وهو من البيت، فإن  جاء  الطائف وطاف فيما بين هذا القدر بين الحجر وبين البيت، فإنه لم يطف  بالبيت  العتيق الذي هو بناء إبراهيم عليه السلام، الذي وضع بناءه عليه،  وإنما  تقاصرت النفقة بقريش، فكان بناؤها ناقصاً.
فإذا طاف فإنما طاف بالبيت  بالبناء، ولم يطف بالبيت العتيق، وعلى هذا  قالوا: إن الله عز وجل نص على  (العتيق)؛ تنبيهاً على استتمام الطواف  بالبيت على ما كان عليه من بناء  إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام.
قوله: [أو عريانٌ].
أي: إن طاف بالبيت  عريان، فإنه لا يصح طوافه، وقد ثبت في الحديث الصحيح  عنه عليه الصلاة  والسلام أنه بعث مناديه ينادي -في سنة تسع-: ألا يحج بعد  العام مشرك، وألا  يطوف بالبيت عُريان.
فلا يصح الطواف بالبيت والإنسان عارٍ، بل لابد من أن يكون مستتراً، فإذا طاف عارياً لم يصح طوافه.
وعلى  هذا فلو انكشفت عورته أثناء الطواف ففيه تفصيل: قال بعض العلماء: إن   انكشفت وتدارك؛ لغلبة الناس والحطمة والزحام، كأن تكون حطمةٌ من الناس  وغلب  على أمره، أو كان ضعيفاً، أو مريضاً فغلب على أمره، فانكشفت عورته  أثناء  الطواف، وتدارك فستر مباشرةً بعد الانكشاف، صح طوافه ولم يؤثر.
وأما إذا ترك وتساهل، فإنه لا يصح طوافه كما ذكرنا، فلا يصح طوافه بالبيت إلا إذا استتر، فلابد وأن يكون ساتراً لعورته.
قوله: [أو نجس لم يصح].
هو  في الحقيقة (متنجساً)؛ لأن المؤمن لا ينجس، أي: إن طاف بالبيت متنجساً؛   لأن المؤمن لا ينجس، ولكنهم يقولون: والحال أنه نجس، أو وهو نجس، لكن على   العموم فلفظ (متنجس) أنسب؛ لأن المؤمن لا ينجس، وإنما يقال: متنجس.
والمتنجس:  هو الذي عليه نجاسة في ثوبه، أو بدنه، فإذا كان في ثوبه نجاسة  كرعافٍ، أي:  إن رعفَ الدَمَ فنزل على ثوبه الذي هو إحرامه، أو نزل الدم  على بدنه نفسه،  فحينئذٍ لا يصح طوافه، إلا إذا كان معذوراً، كالشخص الذي  معه الدم مسترسل،  أو كان قدر الدم في حال العذر وهو ما دون الدرهم، أي:  قدر الهللة القديمة  فما دونها فهو معفوٌ عنه، فإذا كان الدم متفرقاً أو  مجتمعاً بقدر الدرهم  البغلي -وهو الدرهم الذي كان موجوداً في القديم، يقال  له: البغلي، وهو  يعادل الهللة القديمة الصفراء، وأقل من القرش الموجود في  زماننا بقليل- فهو  معفو عنه، فلو طاف وعليه هذا القدر فإنه بالإجماع يصح  طوافه؛ لأن اليسير  من الدم مستثنى إجماعاً.
أحكام ركعتي الطواف
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم يصلي ركعتين خلف المقام].
أي:  إذا انتهى من طوافه صلى ركعتين خلف المقام؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  لما فرغ من طوافه، جاء إلى المقام، وصلى عليه الصلاة والسلام ركعتين،  قال  تعالى: { وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى }  [البقرة:125]  فقوله: (وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ) قيل: هو  المقام، والسنة  لكل من طاف بالبيت أن يصلي خلفه، ويجعله بينه وبين البيت،  فقد كان المقام  في القديم متصلاً ملتصقاً بالبيت، ثم نظراً لوجود الأذية  بالطائفين في  الزحام أُخِّر عن البيت، فإذا صلى وجعل المقام بينه وبين  البيت، فهذه هي  السنة، فلو كان هناك زحام حول المقام فإنه يتأخر، حتى ولو  في أروقة المسجد،  فيجعل المقام بينه وبين البيت.
وقال بعض العلماء: إذا تأخر بحيث لا  يستطيع أن يصلي في جهة المقام إلا في  الأروقة فالأفضل أن يصلي في صحن  المسجد، ولا يتأخر إلى الأروقة، والسبب في  ذلك أن قديم المسجد أفضل مما هو  بعد؛ لقوله تعالى: { لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ  عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ  يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ }  [التوبة:108]، خاصةً وأن هناك قولاً  يقول: إن المقام هو مكة كلها، فإذا  كان مصلياً، أو صلى في أي موضع من مكة  أجزأه، لذلك يقولون: إنه يصلي في أي  مكان من صحن المسجد، والأفضل والسنة أن  يجعل المقام بينه وبين البيت على  ظاهر السنة الواردة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم.
فيصلي هاتين الركعتين، يقرأُ في الأولى: (قل يا أيها  الكافرون)، وفي  الثانية: (قل هو الله أحد)، وهما سورتا الإخلاص؛ لاشتمالهما  على أعظم  الأشياء وأحبها إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، التي من أجلها أنزل  كتبه، وأرسل  رسله، وهو توحيد الله عز وجل، ولذلك قرأها عليه الصلاة والسلام  في صلاته  كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عنه، يقرأ في الركعة الأولى (قل يا  أيها  الكافرون)، وهي براءة من عبادة غير الله عز وجل، ومن كل دينٍ سوى دين   الله، ويقرأ في الثانية بـ(قل هو الله أحد) التي جمعت مقاصد التوحيد، ففيها   النفي والإثبات، فقوله تعالى: { قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ * اللَّهُ   الصَّمَدُ } [الإخلاص:1-2] هذا إثبات، وقوله تعالى: { لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ   يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ } [الإخلاص:3-4] هو النفي،   وهذا هو أصل شهادة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله)؛ لأنها تشتمل على النفي، وعلى   الإثبات، وهما أساس التوحيد.
ولا شك أن الحج والعمرة إنما شرعهما الله  تعالى من أجل توحيده، فهذه  المشاعر والمناسك ما أوجدها الله تعالى إلا من  أجل الدلالة على التوحيد،  ولذلك يقرأ الإنسان بهاتين السورتين، ويحرص على  قراءتهما مستشعراً  لمعانيهما العظيمة؛ لأن المقصود من حجه وعمرته أن يرجع  بزاد التوحيد  والإخلاص لله عز وجل، وينظر كيف أن هذه البنية أمر الله  بالطواف بها، ولو  طاف بغيرها فإنه لا يجوز، ومحرمٌ عليه، وقد يصل إلى الشرك  والعياذ بالله،  وهذا يدل على أنه عبدٌ مأمور تحت أمر الله عز وجل، وتحت  حكمه، لا يقدم ولا  يؤخر إلا بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى، فيقرأ بهاتين  السورتين العظيمتين  مستشعراً لما فيهما من معاني التوحيد، وإخلاص العبادة  لله عز وجل.*
*يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (229)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*الأسئلة
إدراج نية ركعتي الطواف مع نية السنة الراتبة

السؤال
 هل تندرج ركعتي الطواف تحت السنن الرواتب؟ 

الجواب
 لقد  اختلف في ركعتي الطواف، فقال بعض العلماء: إنها واجبة إذا كانت في  طوافٍ  واجب، كأطوفة الركن، والأطوفة الواجبة في النذر، وطواف الوداع،  ونحوها،  وحينئذٍ لا تندرج؛ لأن الواجب لا يندرج تحت السنة كما لا يخفى.
وعلى  القول بأنها ليست بواجبة، فحينئذٍ يسوغ أن يقال باندراجها من جهة كون   المقصود أن يقع تنفله بين أذان الظهر وإقامته بالأربع، فإذا صلاها ناوياً   الركعتين القبلية في الظهر من الأربع، أو الركعتين البعدية في الظهر من   الأربع ساغ ذلك وأجزأه، والأولى ألا يفعل ذلك والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم الإشارة باليد إلى الحجر عند الفراغ من الشوط السابع

السؤال
 إذا انتهى الطائف من طوافه في الشوط السابع، فهل يسن له أن يرفع يده مشيراً إلى الحجر؟ أم يمضي ولا يشير؟ 

الجواب
 هذه  المسألة مبنية على مسألة المحاذاة للحجر: فهل الإشارة عند المحاذاة  للحجر  من أجل المحاذاة أو من أجل استفتاح الطواف؟ فقال بعض العلماء:  المحاذاةُ  عند ابتداء الحجر من أجل استفتاح الطواف، كرفع اليدين للتكبير  استفتاحاً  للصلاة، فكلما استفتح طوافاً يرفع يديه، وعلى هذا الوجه فإنه  إذا أتم  الطواف لا يرفع يديه.
وعلى هذا الوجه أيضاً أنه إذا رفع يديه عند مواجهة الحجر إنما ينوي بها أن يكون استفتاحاً لطوافه.
وأما  الوجه الثاني فقالوا: إن رفع اليدين شرع من أجل أن يكون بدلاً عن  استلام  الحجر، فإذا كان الإنسان يستطيع استلام الحجر، أو تقبيله، فحينئذٍ  لا يشير،  وأما إذا لم يستطع تقبيله، ولا استلامه فإنه يشير بالمحاذاة،  وعلى هذا  الوجه ففي آخر الشوط السابع إن استلم فإنه لا يشير، وأما إذا لم  يستلم فإنه  يشير لمكان المحاذاة، وهذا يشهد له قوله: ( كان يستلم الحجر،  فإذا لم  يستطع استلمه بمحجنٍ فقبله، فإذا لم يستطع أشار بيده )، فجعله  مركباً على  المحاذاة عند عدم الاستطاعة للتقبيل والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم الطهارة في الطواف

السؤال
 ما حكم الطهارة في الطواف؟ 

الجواب
 تجب  الطهارة للطواف على أصح قولي العلماء رحمة الله عليهم، ولذلك منع  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أم المؤمنين كما في الصحيحين، لما نفست وحاضت،  وقال: (  اصنعي ما يصنع الحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت ).
وفي حديث ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما والذي اختلف في رفعه ووقفه وصح موقوفاً،  أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: ( الطواف بالبيت الصلاة )، فقوله:  (الطواف بالبيت الصلاة) يدل  على أنه آخذ حكم الصلاة، ولذلك لا يطوف وهو  متلبسٌ بنجاسة، وكذلك أيضاً  يطوف وهو مستقبلٌ للبيت بالصفة التي ذكرناها،  فقالوا: إنه يشترط له  الطهارة، وحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قالوا فيه:  قد صح موقوفاً، وإذا صح  موقوفاً، فإن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما -وناهيك به  علماً وفقهاً في الدين-  دعا له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: ( اللهم  فقهه في الدين وعلمه  التأويل )، وهو قول صحابي جليل له مكانته في الفقه،  مع ما ورد عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم من السنة في حديث عائشة وذلك يقوي  القول القائل بوجوب  الوضوء للطواف بالبيت.
ومما يؤكد هذا: أن الطواف بالبيت تتبعه أو يكون  بعده صلاة الركعتين، ولا  يمكن أن إنساناً يطوف بالبيت وهو محدث، ثم يذهب  ويتوضأ من أجل أن يصلي  الركعتين، فيفصل بين طوافه وسعيه بهذا الفعل الغريب،  ولذلك قالوا: إنه إذا  لم تدل الأدلة الصريحة فإن القرائن تقوي القول  القائل بأنه لابد من  الطهارة للطواف بالبيت والله تعالى أعلم.
طواف حامل النجاسة

السؤال
 من طاف بالبيت وهو يحمل النجاسة، كمن يحمل طفلاً صغيراً قد أحدث، فما حكم طوافه؟ 

الجواب
 أما  بالنسبة لحمل الطفل، فحمل النجاسة يأتي على صورتين: الصورة الأولى:  أن  تتصل بالندى، كأن يكون حاملاً لطفلٍ فبال الطفل فندى على لباس الإنسان،   فحينئذٍ يتنجس مَنْ حَمَله، وعلى هذا يحمل حديث فاطمة رضي الله عنها لما   أتت بابنٍ لها صغير وأجلسته في حجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبال على   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فرشه بماء، فهذا يدل على أن النجاسة تسري بالندى   والرطوبة.
وإذا كانت على هذا الوجه تكون النجاسة مؤثرة، ولا يصح له  الطواف إذا حمله  وبال وسرى البول إليه، ولابد له أن يتطهر، فينحرف عن  الطواف، ويغسل ما به  من علاقة النجاسة ويبني على ما مضى من طوافه، ولا حرج  عليه في ذلك كما لو  رعف في صلاته.
وأما الصورة الثانية فهي: أن تكون  النجاسة منفصلة، كأن يحمل طفلاً وفيه  نجاسةٌ كبولٍ، ولكنه في حفاظةٍ، أو  نحو ذلك، فلا تسري من المحمول إلى من  يحمله، فهذه فيها خلافٌ معروف: هل حمل  النجاسة يؤثر أو لا؟ فقال بعض  العلماء: من حمل النجاسة فإن صلاته صحيحةٌ،  إذا لم يكن ندىً ولا رطوبة؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل أمامة ،  والغالب في الصبية ألا تسلم،  فقالوا: نظراً للغالب أنها لا تسلم وقد حملها  عليه الصلاة والسلام.
وقال بعض العلماء: حمل النجاسة يؤثر، فإذا لم تكن  لها رطوبة، وحملها  الإنسان واتصلت به وكانت على عاتقه، أو على رأسه، أو  حملها بين يديه  وصدره، فإنها تؤثر، والاحتياط ألا يفعل ذلك، إلا في حالة  الاضطرار  والحاجة، فلو حمل صبياً لا يستطيع أن يتركه، ويخاف عليه أن يؤذى،  أو يخاف  عليه أن يؤخذ، فحينئذٍ يصح له أن يطوف وهو حاملٌ له، مع وجود  نجاسته لمكان  الضرورة، كالمستحاضة إذا غلبها الدم، ولم تستطع أن تنفك عنه  والله تعالى  أعلم.
مكان استئناف الشوط بعد قطعه لنحو أداء الصلاة

السؤال
 إذا أوقف الطواف لأداء الصلاة، فهل يعيد الشوط من جديد؟ أم يبدأ من مكانه؟ 

الجواب
 إذا  قطع الطواف من أجل الصلاة فحينئذٍ يصلي ثم يعود، وللعلماء فيه وجهان:  منهم  من يقول: يرجع إلى بداية الشوط، ويعيد هذا الشوط الذي قطعه ولو بقيت  منه  خطوة؛ لأنه ألغي بالفصل.
ومنهم من يقول: يرجع للموضع الذي قطع منه، وهذا  هو الأصح والأقوى، والسبب  في ذلك أن قول أصحاب القول الأول -الذين يقولون  بإلغاء الشوط- ضعيف؛ لأنهم  لو قالوا بهذا المعنى للزمه أن يعيد الطواف كله،  فكونهم يقولون: يعود من  أول الشوط، في حين يبقون بقية الأشواط، ويرون  الفاصل غير مؤثر، يلزمهم ألا  يلغوا ما مضى من الشوط، فكما أنهم لم يلغوا ما  مضى من الأشواط يلزم منه  ألا يُلغى ما مضى من الشوط نفسه؛ لأن الأجزاء  تأخذ حكم ما تقدمها من  الأشواط، فإذا قلت: إنه فاصلٌ مؤثر، أثر على  الاثنين، أما أن تقول: فاصلٌ  مؤثرٌ في الشوط، وغير مؤثر على بقية الأشواط،  فهذا تفصيلٌ بدون دليل، وعلى  هذا فإنه إذا قطع أثناء الشوط فإنه يعيد من  الموضع الذي قطع منه، لكن  الأفضل والأكمل أن يعيد من أول الشوط والله تعالى  أعلم.
الفصل بين الطواف والسعي

السؤال
 ما حكم الفصل بين الطواف والسعي؛ لقضاء حاجةٍ من حوائجه؟ 

الجواب
 هذه  المسألة في الحقيقة كنت أتورع عنها ولا زلت، فالسنة عن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم أنه ما فصل بين طوافه وسعيه، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، فإذا  كان  الإنسان يريد السنة إذا اعتمر، أو أدى عمرته، فإنه لا يفصل، هذا إذا  كان  الفاصل بالخروج من المسجد، أما إذا كان الفاصل في داخل المسجد كأمر  احتاج  إليه، واضطر إليه ولم يتباعد، فالأمر يسير، كشخصٍ -مثلاً- بعد  الطواف تعب  والده، أو تعبت والدته، أو تعب أولاده، وجلس معهم يرفق بهم،  وييسر لهم، أو  احتاجوا في داخل المسجد أن يسقيهم، أو نحو ذلك، فالأمر  يسير، لكن أن  إنساناً يطوف، ثم يذهب ليستريح في نزله، فيطوف في أول  النهار، ويأتي في آخر  النهار يسعى، أو يطوف في أول النهار، ويأتي من اليوم  الثاني يسعى، فتقصده  هذه المخالفة لهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أتوقف فيه، وكان بعض  العلماء يرى أن الطواف يلغى، ولابد من صلة الطواف  بالسعي؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم سعى بعد طوافه، ولم يفصل بين طوافه  وسعيه إلا بأمرين:  أحدهما شربه لزمزم كما جاء في مسند الإمام أحمد.
والثاني: صلاته صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه للركعتين مع تقبيله للحجر بعدها،  هذا هو السنة الواردة عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفاصل، ولكنه فاصل  من جنس العبادات، وحتى  شربه لزمزم إنما هو من العبادة؛ لأنه قصد به  العبادة، وعلى هذا فإن الذي  يظهر -والعلم عند الله- أنه يتأسى بالنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ولا يفصل  والله تعالى أعلم.
الدعاء على الصفا والمروة

السؤال
 ثبت  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يدعو وهو على الصفا والمروة  دعاءً  طويلاً، ولكن هل يحصل تحقيق السنة بذلك القدر الطويل؟ أم يحصل بمجرد   الدعاء، ولو لفترةٍ وجيزة، لاسيما عند الزحام؟ 

الجواب
 في  الحقيقة السنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما قرب من الصفا تلا   الآية، ثم صعد وكبر، ثم هلل قائلاً: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له   الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير، لا إله إلا الله وحده، نصر عبده،   وأعز جنده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده.
ثم دعا، ثم رجع ثانيةً وكبر ثلاثاً، وهلل  ودعا، ثم رجع ثالثةً وكبر  ثلاثاً، وهلل ودعا، فأصبح تكبيره تسعاً، وتهليله  ستاً، ودعاؤه عليه الصلاة  والسلام ثلاث مرات، هذه هي السنة المحفوظة عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وفعل على المروة مثل ما فعل على الصفا، وهذا  الموضع كان بعض أهل العلم  يقول: إنه من المواضع الفاضلة؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم تحرى فيه  الدعاء، وأكثر فيه الدعاء، وجعل فيه أفضل ما يتقرب  به إلى الله عز وجل،  بالثناء على الله عز وجل بتوحيده وتهليله سبحانه  وتعالى.
وقد فرج الله عز وجل عن هاجر في هذا الموضع -الذي هو بين الصفا  والمروة-،  وهي تسعى وتسعى، فقال: يجتهد في هذا الموضع قدر استطاعته، ويطيل.
وكان  بعض العلماء من مشايخنا -رحمة الله عليهم- ربما يجلس فوق نصف الساعة  إلى  قرابة الساعة على الصفا، وعلى المروة مثله، حتى نجلس الساعات الطويلة  وهو  في سعيه، { وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا  يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ } [فصلت:35].
فمن يعرف فضل وشرف الوقوف بين  يدي الله، ويجد لذة مناجاته، وحلاوة سؤاله  سبحانه وتعالى، والتذلل له جل  وعلا، لا شك أنه لا يسأم ولا يمل، حتى يحس  أن ألذ الساعات، وأشرفها عنده  حين يقف بين يدي الله عز وجل.
فإذا استشعر الإنسان هدي رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وحرص على تطبيقه،  وجد قيمة لذة عمرته، ووجد لها الأثر،  ووجد أنه يتأسى بالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ويسير على نهجه، ويقتفي أثره؛  فتصيبه الرحمة، وكفى بذلك فضلاً  وشرفاً، ولذلك من اتبع هدي رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في عبادته فإنه  يُهدى، كما قال تعالى: { وَاتَّبِعُوهُ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }  [الأعراف:158].
فمن حرص على اتباع السنة، والتأسي بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، كملت هدايته على قدر كمال متابعته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولكن  الناس -إلا من رحم الله- أصبحوا ينظرون إلى هذه العبادة نظرة شكلية،  فتجد  الإنسان يحمل هم منزله ويحمل هم طعامه وشرابه، وساعة خروجه، وساعة  دخوله،  وتؤقت الأشياء توقيتاً، كأن الإنسان يريد أن يخرج من هذا، وكأنه في  سجن أو  نحوه، من الضيق والهم، وكأنه يريد أن ينتهي من عمرته، وهذا لا  يليق، بل  الذي ينبغي للإنسان إذا جاء أن يستشعر أنه ما تغرب عن أهله، ولا  ولده، إلا  من أجل ذكر الله عز وجل، وأن الله تعالى بلغه، والله أعلم كم من  قلوبٍ  احترقت بالشوق والحنين لرؤية البيت، فضلاً عن الطواف به، والسعي  بين الصفا  والمروة، ولكن حيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون، فالتقمتهم بحار،  وذهبوا في  الفيافي والقفار، وأدركتهم المنايا فيها قبل أن يصلوا إلى هذه  الأمنية  العزيزة، والله بلغك، ويسر لك وسهل، وأعطاك المال، وأعطاك الصحة  والعافية  والأمن والأمان، وأنت في نعم الله ترفل صباح مساء، فإذا جئت  لذكره أحسست  وكأنه ثقيل، وكأن فيه عناءً عليك، ولا شك أن هذا من الحرمان،  نسأل الله  السلامة والعافية.
فينبغي على الإنسان أن يجتهد قدر استطاعته وقوته في ذكر الله عز وجل على الصفا، وسؤال الله عز وجل.
وما  يدريك؟! فلعلك أن تصيب باباً في السماء مفتوحاً فتستجاب دعوتك، وتفرج   كربتك، وتكفى همك، وترجع وقد جبر الله كسرك، ورفع درجتك، وغفر ذنبك، فهذا   لا شك أن الإنسان إذا استشعره هان عليه أن يطيل الوقوف، وأن يتلذذ بمناجاة   الله عز وجل.
ويروى عن عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما أنه كان له مطمعٌ  أن يخطب إلى عبد  الله بن عمر ابنته رمانة ، فجاءه وهو يطوف بالبيت، فانتظر  حتى دخل في  شوطه فدخل معه، وحدثه بما يريد، فلم يجبه ابن عمر رضي الله  عنهما بشيء،  ولم يكلمه، وكأنه لم يسمع ما يقول، فلما انتهى عروة رضي الله  عنه من  كلامه، ورأى ما رأى من ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، ظن أن ابن عمر لا  يريد أن  يزوجه، فمضى وهو منكسر الخاطر، حتى إذا رجع إلى المدينة مرض ابن  عمر ،  فجاء عروة يزور ابن عمر ، فقال له ابن عمر : إنك قد سألتني أن تنكح  رمانة ،  أكما أنت -أي: أنيتك على ما هي-؟ قال: نعم.
فدعا بابني عمٍ له، وعقد له عليها، وقال: (إنك قد سألتنيها في مقامٍ يتراءى للعبد ربُه).
ومراده  بذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم  تكن  تراه فإنه يراك )، يعني: في هذا المقام وأنا مقبلٌ على الله في الطواف  ليس  المقام مقام زواج، ولا بحديث زواجٍ، ولا غيره، فكانوا إذا أقبلوا على   الطواف، وعلى الذكر، وعلى العبادة يقبلون بقلوبٍ كاملة، وقوالب كاملة،   تستشعر لذة مناجاة الله سبحانه وتعالى، وحلاوة ذكره، فإذا وجد الإنسان هذا   الاستشعار أطال الدعاء، ولم يسأم ولم يمل.
وأيوب عليه السلام لما نزل إليه رجل جراد من ذهب، وهو يجمع، فقال الله تعالى: ألم أغنك من رحمتي؟ قال: (ربي! لا غنى لي عن بركاتك).
فأنت  في موضع مبارك، في موضع تستجاب فيه الدعوة، وما يدريك أنك واقف في  الموضع  الذي وقف فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وما يدريك أنها ساعة  تستجاب  فيها الدعوة، أو تفتح لها أبواب السماء؟ فعندها إذا استشعر الإنسان  مثل هذا  انشرح صدره، واطمأن قلبه، وكمال اللذة والسرور، والبهجة  والطمأنينة،  وسعادة الدنيا، لحظة مناجاة الله عز وجل؛ لأن الله جل وعلا  جعل العبد في  كبد، وفي هم وغم، فلا يزول همه، ولا يذهب غمه إلا إذا أقبل  على الله عز  وجل، فإذا أقبل على الله أحس أن الهموم تتبدد عنه، وأن الغموم  تزول عنه،  وأنه في سعادة، وفي أنس، وفي بهجة.
نسأل الله بعزته وجلاله أن يذيقنا حلاوة مناجاته، ولذة مناجاته، والأنس به سبحانه وتعالى.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى وسلم على نبينا محمد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (230)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(29)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب دخول مكة [2]
إن  الله تعالى شرع لنا أن نؤدي العبادة بكيفية معلومة لا يقبل العمل  بغيرها،  وذلك لحكمة أرادها الله تعالى، ولهذا يجب على المسلم أن يعرف  هيئات  العبادات وكيفياتها، ومن جملة ذلك معرفة كيفية القيام بالسعي بين  الصفا  والمروة مشياً وسعياً وذكراً ومسافة وابتداءً وانتهاءً، وغير ذلك من   الأحكام المتعلقة بالسعي.
استلام الحجر بعد الركعتين، والسعي بين الصفا والمروة
الشرب من زمزم، ثم استلام الحجر إذا تيسر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: فيقول المصنف رحمه الله: [فصل: ثم يستلم الحجر ويخرج إلى الصفا من بابه فيرقاه حتى يرى البيت ويكبر ثلاثاً، ويقول ما ورد].
ما  زال المصنف رحمه الله يبين جملة من الأحكام والمسائل المتعلقة بنسك  الحج  والعمرة، فبين أن الهدي فيمن أتم طوافه بالبيت، وصلى الركعتين أن  يستلم  الحجر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فرغ من صلاته ثبت عنه أنه  شرب من  زمزم، ثم استلم الحجر ومضى إلى الصفا، فبين رحمه الله أنه بعد  انتهائه من  الصلاة، وفراغه من طوافه، واستتمامه للركعتين يستلم الحجر، فإن  تيسر له  فالحمد لله وقد أصاب السنة، والأجر أعظم، وإن لم يتيسر له فليس  ذلك بشيء  واجب، فيمضي إلى الصفا.
متى يكون السعي؟
والسنة أن يقع سعيه بين  الصفا والمروة عقب طوافه بالبيت، ولا يكون هناك  فاصل مؤثر؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ثبتت عنه الأحاديث الصحيحة في  حجة الوداع، وفي عُمَره أنه  كان بعد فراغه من ركعتي الطواف يمضي إلى  الصفا، ولم يثبت عنه أنه فصل بين  طوافه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وصلاته بعد  الطواف وبين السعي بين الصفا  والمروة، ولذلك نص العلماء على أنه ينبغي أن  يصل سعيه بين الصفا والمروة  بطوافه بالبيت.
الخروج إلى الصفا والأفضلية في باب دخوله
قوله: [ويخرج إلى الصفا من بابه فيرقاه حتى يرى البيت].
أي:  يخرج إلى الصفا، وهو الجبل الأيمن إذا استدبر الإنسان الكعبة،  فالجبلان  أيمنهما إذا استدبرت الكعبة هو الصفا، والأيسر هو المروة،  والصفا: هو الحجر  الأملس، فالسنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه خرج إلى  الصفا، وقول  المصنف: (من بابه)، فهذا ليس بواجب، وإنما وقع من النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم  اتفاقاً لا قصداً، وعليه فإنه لو خرج من أي الأبواب أجزأه،  والآن أصبح  مكان السعي بين الصفا والمروة ليس بينه وبين البيت جدار،  وإنما هناك  الفتحات المعروفة، فمن أيها دخل فإنه لا حرج عليه، ولكن السنة:  أن يكون من  آخرها حتى يستقبل البيت؛ تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
الرقي على الصفا، حكمه والأذكار الواردة فيه
قوله: [فيرقاه حتى يرى البيت ويكبر ثلاثاً].
أي:  يرقى على الصفا؛ لأنه لا يستتم السعي بين الصفا والمروة إلا إذا رقى  على  الصفا، ورقى على المروة، حتى يصدق عليه أنه قد سعى بينهما وتطوف بهما،  وأما  لو كان سعيه بين الصفا والمروة دون الجبل فإنه لا يجزيه إذا لم يرق  طرف  الجبل.
وقوله: (يرقاه)؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رقى الصفا، يقال:  (رقى  الجبل) إذا صعد عليه، والسنة للرجال الصعود، وأما بالنسبة للنساء  فيجتزئن  بأقل الموضع، ولا يصعدن إلى الأعلى؛ لما فيه من التكشف والظهور  أمام  الناس، وكلما كُنَّ بين الناس كان أستر لهن، ولذلك نص العلماء على أن  هذا  الموضع من المواضع التي يختلف فيها الحكم بالنسبة للرجال والنساء،  فالمرأة  تجتزئ بأطراف الصفا وبأطراف المروة، والرجل يصعد إلى الصفا، ويصعد  إلى  المروة، وكذلك الرجل يرمل في طوافه وسعيه بين الصفا والمروة، والمرأة  لا  ترمل وإنما تمشي؛ لأنها إذا رملت تكشفت، وعلى هذا فإن الصعود سنة للرجال   وليس بسنة للنساء، والهدي أن المرأة تختصر بأقل أطراف الجبل، ثم تمضي   لوجهها.
وقد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السنة أنه قبل أن يصعد  الصفا خرج  من باب بني شيبة، ثم بعد ذلك قرأ الآية: { إِنَّ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةَ  مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ } [البقرة:158]، ( وقال: أبدأ بما  بدأ الله به )،  ولذلك قال العلماء: فيه دليل على أن البداءة بالسعي لا تكون  إلا بالصفا،  فلو ابتدأ بالمروة لم يجزئه ذلك، ولم يحتسب شوطه الذي بين  المروة والصفا،  فلابد في البداية أن تكون من الصفا، فيقرأ الآية قبل صعود  الصفا؛ تأسياً  برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يبتدئ بما بدأ الله به  وهو الصفا.
فقوله: [فيرقاه حتى يرى البيت ويكبر ثلاثاً ويقول ما ورد].
أي:  يرقى على الصفا، وكان من هديه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: أنه إذا صعد  النشز  من الأرض، كالجبال والهضاب والأماكن العالية كبر الله، وإذا نزل إلى   الوديان والوهاد سبح الله، وهذه هي السنة؛ لأن الله يذكر على كل شرف  وعالٍ،  فإذا علا ناسب أن يقول: (الله أكبر)، فهو سبحانه أكبر من كل شيء،  وناسب أن  يعظم الله، وأن يذكر الله عز وجل بالتعظيم والإجلال، وهذا من  الذكر  المناسب للحال.
استقبال البيت على الصفا، وما يقوله من أذكار
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كبر على الصفا ثلاثاً.
والسنة  أنه يستقبل البيت، قال العلماء: ثبتت الأحاديث الصحيحة كما في حديث  جابر  بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه في منسك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنه  رقى  الصفا واستقبل البيت ) ، ولذلك أجمع العلماء على أن السنة أن يستقبل  البيت  حتى يراه، ويجعله قبل وجهه، وهذا كما ذكر بعض العلماء -تنبيه على  التوحيد،  وإخلاص العبادة لله عز وجل، قالوا: وكما أنه إذا صلى جعل البيت  قبلته، وإذا  طاف بالبيت جعل البيت قبلته من جهة كونه يجعل البيت عن يساره،  كذلك إذا  سعى بين الصفا والمروة فرقى جبل الصفا، أو رقى جبل المروة، فإنه  يستقبل  البيت بالدعاء والمسألة والتضرع والابتهال لله سبحانه وتعالى.
وقالوا:  إنه تأكيد للتوحيد، فإنه يتوجه إلى البيت، ويوحد الله عز وجل، فقد  ثبت عنه  عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه ابتدأ دعاءه بالتكبير ثلاث مرات: ( الله  أكبر،  الله أكبر، الله أكبر )، ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لا إله إلا  الله  وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير )، وهذه  رواية  الصحيح، وفي رواية للنسائي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له  الملك  وله الحمد يحيي ويميت، وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ، ثم قال عليه الصلاة   والسلام: ( لا إله إلا الله وحده، أنجز وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب  وحده  ).
يقول بعض العلماء: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على الصفا، فدعا  الناس  إلى توحيد الله لما أمره الله عز وجل أن يبلغ رسالة الله، وأن يؤدي   أمانته، فأُمر بالجهر بالدعوة، فنادى في قريش فعمم وخصص، ثم دعاهم إلى   التوحيد فقال: ( قولوا لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا ) فقال له أبو لهب : تباً   لك! ألهذا جمعتنا؟ فأنزل الله عز وجل قوله تعالى: { تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي   لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ } [المسد:1] الآيات.
قال العلماء: كُذِّب عليه الصلاة  والسلام على الصفا والمروة، وعلى رءوس  الأشهاد؛ لأنه وقف أمام قريش عامها  وخاصها، وإذا به في حجة الوداع أمام  مائة ألف من أمته وأصحابه، كلهم يقول:  كيف يحج رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ فما كان منه إلا أن أثنى على الله  تعالى بما هو أهله، فقال: ( لا  إله إلا الله وحده أنجز وعده، ونصر عبده،  وهزم الأحزاب وحده ) ، فأنجز  الله لنبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام ما وعده،  ونصره وأعزه وأكرمه صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه، ورفع ذِكْره، وأبقى له رفعة  الذكر إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن  عليها، بل رفع له ذكره، حتى في يوم يجمع  فيه الأشهاد، فيكون عليه الصلاة  والسلام فيه الشافع المشفع، صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه إلى يوم الدين، فقال: (  لا إله إلا الله وحده أنجز وعده، ونصر  عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده ) .
ثم استفتح بالدعاء عليه الصلاة والسلام،  فسأل الله عز وجل المسألة، ثم رجع  وقال: ( الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك  له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء  قدير، لا إله إلا الله وحده، أنجز  وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده، ثم  دعا، ثم رجع عليه الصلاة والسلام  فكبر ) .
عدد مرات التكبير والتهليل والدعاء عند العلماء والسنة في حمد الله تعالى
وللعلماء  في الدعاء والاستفتاح وجهان: الوجه الأول: قال بعض العلماء :  يستفتح  بالتكبير مع التهليل ثم يدعو، ثم يرجع مرة ثانية يكبر ويهلل ويدعو،  ثم يختم  مرة ثالثة بالتكبير والتهليل ولا يدعو، فعلى هذا الوجه الأول:  يكون  التكبير تسع مرات، ثلاثاً في الأولى، والثانية ثلاثاً، والثالثة  ثلاثاً، ثم  التهليل ستاً؛ لأنه يكون في المرة الأولى التي استفتح فيها  المسألة مرتين،  وهما: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله  الحمد، وهو على كل  شيء قدير، لا إله إلا الله وحده .
إلخ)، فيكون التهليل ستاً، ويكون  الدعاء مرتين، هذا هو أقوى الأوجه، وهو  الذي يدل عليه حديث جابر بن عبد  الله رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما، وهي السنة  في الحج والعمرة، أن الإنسان إذا  صعد على الصفا كبر الله ثلاثاً، ثم هلل  بالمرتين اللتين ذكرناهما، ثم  يدعوه، ثم يرجع فيكبر ويهلل، ثم يدعو، ثم  يختم دعاءه بالتكبير والتهليل،  فيكون دعاؤه مرتين، ويكون تكبيره تسعاً،  وتهليله ست مرات، هذا هو أصح  الأوجه عند العلماء.
الوجه الثاني: أن يبتدئ بالتكبير ثلاثاً مع التهليل  مرتين ويدعو، ثم يكبر  ويهلل ويدعو، ثم يكبر ويهلل ويدعو، فيكون التكبير  تسعاً، والتهليل ستاً،  والدعاء ثلاثاً، فالفرق بين هذه الصفة الثانية  والصفة الأولى زيادة  الدعاء، فكأنهم يرون أن هذا التكبير والتهليل والثناء  على الله استفتاح  للدعاء، وأصحاب القول الأول يرونه استفتاحاً وختماً  للدعاء، وعلى هذا فإن  الوجه الثاني يختاره جمع من العلماء -كما أشار إليه  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله- ومنهم القاضي أبو يعلى ، وأصح الأوجه ما  ذكرنا.
وقد جاء في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه الثابت الصحيح ذكر الحمد  إجمالاً،  ففيه: ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رقى على الصفا، فحمد الله  بما هو  أهله ) وهذا -كما يقول العلماء- للعلماء فيه وجهان: فمنهم من يقول:  هذا  الحمد الذي اشتمل عليه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه هو الذي اشتمل عليه   حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما، وبناء عليه فإنه يسن أن يقتصر   الإنسان على هذه الصفة الواردة في حديث جابر رضي الله عنه، وهذا يختاره بعض   العلماء المحققين، منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، فيرى أن الحمد   الوارد في حديث أبي هريرة محمول على التفصيل الوارد في حديث جابر .
وهناك وجه ثانٍ يقول: إنه يزيد الحمد لله إذا استفتح الدعاء؛ لأن السنة أن الداعي إذا استفتح دعاءه يستفتح بحمد الله.
ولكن  الوجه الأول أقوى؛ لأن القاعدة في الأصول أن المجمل يحمل على المبين،  فـ  أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أجمل، وأما جابر رضي الله عنه فإنه بين وفصل،  فيحمل  ما أجمله أبو هريرة على ما فصله جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عن  الجميع.
والسنة  في هذا الدعاء -كما ذكرنا- أولاً: أن يستقبل البيت، وأن يكون  واقفاً؛  تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا إذا كان كبير السن، أو  عاجزاً،  أو نحو ذلك ولا يستطيع الرقي، فلو أنه ركب ما يحمل فيه، فاستقبل  البيت، أو  اتجه إلى جهة البيت إذا لم يستطع رؤية البيت، فإنه حينئذٍ يمكنه  أن يدعو  وهو جالس، ولكن إذا أمكنه أن يقف فإنَّه يقف عند الدعاء تأسياً  برسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الدعاء على الصفا والمروة والاستكثار منه
ثم  يرفع يديه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع يديه وهي السنة، وأجمع   العلماء على سنية رفع اليدين في الدعاء على الصفا والمروة؛ لأن الأحاديث   صحيحة، ولذلك قال العلماء: من المواضع التي يشرع فيها رفع اليدين في النسك   في الحج والعمرة على الصفا والمروة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع   يديه، وسأل الله عز وجل من فضله، والسنة أن يجتهد في الدعاء، وكان عبد الله   بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما -وهو الذي عرف بالتأسي، والاقتداء  بالنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم- يطيل الدعاء ويطيل المسألة، حتى جاءت الرواية  الصحيحة  عنه أنه كان أصحابهَ يَملُّون من طول قيامه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه،  ولكن قال  تعالى: { وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا  يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ } [فصلت:35]، فمن عرف الله،  وأَجَلَّه بأسمائه  وصفاته، وعظم شعائره، وأخلص في مواطن الدعاء، ومواطن  الثناء على الله، وصبر  واصطبر، فإنه يحس بلذة مناجاة الله سبحانه وتعالى،  وحلاوة ذكره، نسأل الله  العظيم أن يجعلنا وإياكم ذلك الرجل، فكان عبد الله  بن عمر رضي الله عنهما  يثني على الله بما هو أهله، ويدعو، ويسأل الله عز  وجل، ويلح في دعائه  ومسألته.
قال بعض العلماء: من المواطن التي ترجى فيها الإجابة الدعاء  على الصفا  والمروة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحرى الدعاء هناك، قالوا:  فيشرع له  أن يستكثر من سؤال الله تعالى من خيري الدنيا والآخرة، ويجعل  مسألة  الآخرة هي الأصل؛ لأن أمور الدنيا يسيرة، والإنسان يأخذ من دنياه ما  يبلغ  به آخرته، فيجعل المسألة لآخرته في صلاح دينه، واستقامته على طاعة  ربه،  ويسأل الله عز وجل حسن الطاعة، وكمال الاستقامة، والثبات على ذلك إلى  لقاء  الله عز وجل، فالسنة أن يجتهد في الدعاء.
فإذا فرغ من الدعاء نزل عن الصفا؛ تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى تنصب قدماه في الوادي.
كيفية النزول من الصفا والهرولة بين العلمين الأخضرين
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم ينزل ماشياً إلى العلم الأول].
أي:  ثم ينزل ماشياً؛ تأسياً بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلى العلم الأول،  فإن  كان كبير السن، أو امرأة اجتزأت بأطراف الصفا، أو أطراف المروة، فإنها   حينئذٍ تمضي لوجهها، ويمضي الرجل لوجهه.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم يسعى شديداً إلى الآخر].
العلمان  موجودان إلى الآن، والعلمان هما علامة على الوادي، أي: على طرفي  الوادي؛  لأن جبل الصفا وجبل المروة كانت تمتد أجزاؤهما إلى أطراف الوادي،  وكان الذي  بينهما مجرى الوادي الذي ينصب على جهة البيت كما قال تعالى عن  إبراهيم  عليه السلام: { إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ  ذِي  زَرْعٍ } [إبراهيم:37]، فتفيض الجبال على الأبطح، ومن الأبطح تنصب  على جهة  الصفا، ومن جهة الصفا تنصب إلى البيت، فمكة أشبه بالمنكفئة،  كالمدينة فيها  أعلى وأسفل، فالمدينة عاليتها قباء والعوالي، وسافلتها جهة  أحد، كذلك مكة،  قالوا: عاليها جهة المقابر، جهة المعلاة، وأسفلها من جهة  الجنوب، فمجرى  الوادي بين الصفا والمروة، وكان في القديم واضح المعالم،  لكنه لما وسع،  وأُخذ من الصفا، وأخذ من أجزاء المروة أصبح هناك علمان ولا  زالا موجودين  إلى اليوم، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي حتى يأتي  العلمين، فإذا جاء  إلى العلم هرول وسعى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.
وهذا السعي فيه مسائل  منها: المسألة الأولى: أنه كان لـ هاجر حينما ابتليت  بعطش ابنها إسماعيل،  فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى ألهمها أن تسعى بين الصفا  والمروة، فالسعي بين  الصفا والمروة كان أصله منها، ويقول بعض العلماء: إن  الله سبحانه وتعالى  أبقاه من معالم الحنيفية، حتى يتذكر كل مكروب ومنكوب  أن الله سبحانه وتعالى  لكل كربة ونكبة، فإن هذه المرأة ضعيفة ومع طفلها  الصغير، وكانت كما قال  الله تعالى: { بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ }  [إبراهيم:37]، لا أنيس ولا  جليس، ولكن تركهم إبراهيم عليه السلام لله عز  وجل، فقالت: إلى من تدعنا يا  إبراهيم؟! قال: لله.
قالت: (إذاً لا يضيعنا الله)، واستقبل الوادي، ودعا  بدعواته، فبقيت هي  وصبيها، وما شأنك بامرأة ضعيفة مع صبيها، وهو يصرخ  ويستنجد يسأل الماء من  شدة الظمأ؟ فسعت بين الصفا والمروة، فمن سعى بين  الصفا والمروة تذكر مثل  هذا الموقف، وتذكر أن الله فرج عن هذه المرأة  الضعيفة، فأزال همها، وبدد  غمها، وكشف كربتها، وجعل تفريج كربتها من تحت  قدم ولدها، ولم يأتِ أحد  يسقيها فيمتن عليها بالسقية، ولم يجعل تفريج  كربتها لمخلوق يأتي فيسعفها،  ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل تفريج كربتها من  تحت قدم ابنها الذي تريد أن  تسقيه، وهذا لا شك أنه من أعظم الآيات، ومن  أعظم الدلائل على توحيد الله  عز وجل وعظمته سبحانه، وأن من الخذلان أن يرفع  العبد كفه لمخلوق كما قال  تعالى: { يَدْعُوا لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِنْ  نَفْعِهِ لَبِئْسَ  الْمَوْلَى وَلَبِئْسَ الْعَشِيرُ } [الحج:13].
فإن  من أعظم الحرمان، ومن أعظم الخسارة: أن ينصرف المخلوق عن الخالق إلى  مخلوق  مثله، أو إلى من لا يملك له ضراً ولا نفعاً ولا موتاً ولا حياة ولا  نشوراً،  كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: { وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا  خَرَّ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ  الرِّيحُ فِي  مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ } [الحج:31] فلا شك أنه من أعظم الحرمان  وأعظم الخسارة.
فالله  تعالى جعل مثل هذه المواقف تحيي في القلوب، وتذكي في النفوس  الالتجاء إلى  الله تعالى والتوكل على الله تعالى والاستعانة بالله تعالى،  التي هي مقاصد  التوحيد، ومن أسس التوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن ينظر الله عز وجل  إلى عمل  العامل، وقول القائل إلا بعد تحقيقه، وما جعلت الصفا ولا جعلت  المروة إلا  من أجله.
المسألة الثانية: فإذا انصبت القدمان في الوادي سعى؛ لأن هاجر  عليها  السلام سعت، واختار جمع من العلماء أن يكون السعي شديداً؛ لأن النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم ثبتت عنه السنة أنه سعى سعياً شديداً، وجعل الإزار يدور   على ركبتيه -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- من شدة سعيه، وقال: ( أيها الناس! إن   الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا )، وهذا -كما يقولون- سمي سعياً؛ لأنه في هذا   الموضع يسعى ولا يمشي، أما المرأة فإنها تمشي؛ لأنها إذا سعت تكشفت، ولا   يجوز رمل النساء لا في الطواف بالبيت، ولا في السعي بين الصفا والمروة،  وقد  جاء عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه كان إذا اشتد سعيه قال:  (رب  اغفر وارحم، وتجاوز عما تعلم، إنك أنت الأعز الأكرم) كما رواه عنه  الإمام  أحمد بن حنبل في المسند.
وإذا انتهى إلى طرف العلم فحينئذٍ يمشي كما مشى حال انصبابه من الصفا إلى الوادي.
أفعال المروة صعوداً أو نزولاً
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم يمشي ويرقى المروة ويقول ما قال على الصفا].
بعد  انتهائه من الوادي، وبلوغه إلى طرف العلم يمشي فيرقى المروة، وإذا رقى   المروة استقبل البيت، فإذا كان لا يستطيع أن يراه -كما هو الحال الآن-  فمن  أهل العلم من قال: يجتهد في تحري جهة البيت، وهذا يختاره شيخ الإسلام  ابن  تيمية رحمه الله؛ لأنه لما كانت الصفا لها جدار، وكانوا لا يستطيعون  الرؤية  قالوا: نص على أنه يحرص على استقبال جهة البيت كيفما كان، أي:  يحاول قدر  استطاعته أن يكون مستقبلاً لجهة البيت، فيرفع يديه، ثم يكبر  ويهلل، ويدعو  على الصفة التي ذكرناها على الصفا.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم ينزل فيمشي في موضع مشيه، ويسعى في موضع سعيه إلى الصفا].
أي:  ثم ينزل ويمشي في موضع مشيه، ويسعى في موضع سعيه، ويعتَبِرُ في رجوعه  ما  اعتبره في نزوله، فالحكم لا يختلف في الشوط الذي يئوب به من المروة، أو   الذي يذهب به من الصفا، فالحكم واحد، ويجتهد في الدعاء والمسألة، فيسأل   الله عز وجل من فضله في سعيه، ولو قرأ القرآن فلا حرج، ولو دعا أو أثنى على   الله بما هو أهله، فسبح وكبر وحمد ونحو ذلك فلا حرج عليه.
مسافة السعية، وحكم الابتداء بالمروة
[يفعل ذلك سبعاً، ذهابه سعيةٌ ورجوعه سعيةٌ].
أي:  ذهابه من الصفا إلى المروة سعيةٌ، وإيابه من المروة إلى الصفا سعية،   فيبتدئ بالصفا وينتهي بالمروة، ويقف على كلٍّ أربعاً على أصح أقوال العلماء   رحمة الله عليهم، وهناك قول أنه إذا فرغ من الشوط الأخير لا يقف على   المروة، والذي اختاره جمع من العلماء أنه يقف ويدعو؛ لأن جابر بن عبد الله   رضي الله عنهما ذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صنع على المروة مثل ما  صنع  على الصفا، حتى انتهى من سعيه، فاختار جمع من العلماء أن يكون وقوفه  عليها  أربعاً.
ويكون ذهابه شوطاً ورجوعه شوطاً، وكان بعض العلماء -وهو قول ضعيف- يرى: أن الذهاب والرجوع شوط واحد، فحينئذٍ يكون أربعة عشر مرة.
والقائل  بهذا توفي ولم يحج ولم يعتمر، حتى كان بعض أهل العلم يقول: لو حج  أو اعتمر  ما قال بقوله هذا؛ لأنه لو حج واعتمر، ووجد المشقة التي تكون في  أربعة عشر  شوطاً لما قال بهذا القول.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [فإن بدأ بالمروة سقط الشوط الأول].
السنة  أن يبدأ بالصفا، فإن قال قائل: لو بدأ بالمروة قبل الصفا، فهل يحتسب  تلك  السعية أو لا يحتسبها؟ فالجواب أنه لا يحتسبها، ولا يجزيه أن يبتدئ   بالمروة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابتدأ بالصفا، وقال: ( أبدأ بما بدأ   الله به )، وفي رواية للنسائي في السنن الكبرى: ( ابدءوا بما بدأ الله به  )  بصيغة الأمر، وهذا هو الذي عليه المُعَوَّل؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: (  خذوا عني مناسككم )، فهذا هو منسكه، وهذا الذي فعله بأبي هو  وأمي صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه، أنه ابتدأ بالصفا، فاجتمعت دلالة الكتاب،  ودلالة السنة  على أن البداءة تكون بالصفا، ولو ابتدأ بالمروة فإنه يلغي  ذلك الشوط ولا  يعتد به.
أفعال مسنونة حال السعي
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [وتسن فيه الطهارة والستارة والموالاة].
قوله:  (وتسن فيه الطهارة) يعني: في السعي بين الصفا والمروة، فيجوز  للإنسان أن  يسعى بين الصفا والمروة وهو محدث حتى ولو كان جنباً، ولو كانت  المرأة  حائضاً فإنه يصح سعيها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لـ عائشة  رضي  الله عنها لما حاضت : ( اصنعي ما يصنع الحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت )،  فلو  كانت الطهارة شرطاً في صحة السعي لقال لها: اصنعي ما يصنع الحاج غير  ألا  تطوفي بالبيت، ولا تسعي بين الصفا والمروة، ولكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام   اقتصر على ذكر الطواف، فدل على أنه يصح أن يسعى الإنسان وعليه الحدث  الأصغر  أو الأكبر.
والسنة والأفضل الطهارة، كما قال المصنف: (وتسن له الطهارة)  يعني: أن  الأفضل والأكمل أن يكون الإنسان على وضوء، والدليل على ذلك أن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم طاف بالبيت سبعاً، وصلى ركعتي الطواف، ثم مضى  لوجهه ولم  يُذكر له حدثٌ، فطاف بين الصفا والمروة، وسعى بينهما وهو على  طهارة،  فقالوا: تسن الطهارة، فهي الأفضل والأكمل، ومما يؤكد هذا أنه بين  الصفا  والمروة سيذكر الله، والأفضل في ذكر الله أن يكون الإنسان على طهارة؛   لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إني كنت على غير طهارة فكرهت أن أذكر الله   )، فدل على أن الأفضل في حق ذاكر الله عز وجل أن يكون على طهارة، وأن هذا   أكمل وأعظم لأجر الإنسان.
ثانياً: ستر العورة: قوله: [وتسن فيه الطهارة والستارة].
المراد بالستارة: ستر العورة، أي: يسعى بين الصفا والمروة وقد ستر عورته.
فلو  أنه سعى بين الصفا والمروة فانحل إزاره في زحام، أو نحو ذلك، فانكشفت   عورته في شوط، أو نحو ذلك، فإنه تجزيه تلك السعية، ولا يعتبر ستر العورة   شرطاً لصحة السعي بين الصفا والمروة.
ثالثاً: الموالاة: قوله: [والموالاة].
الموالاة تقع على صورتين: الصورة الأولى: أن يكون سعيه عقب الطواف فيوالي بينهما، وهذه هي السنة كما ذكرنا.
والصورة  الثانية للموالاة، أو الموضع الثاني للموالاة: أن يكون سعيه  متوالياً، فلا  يفصل بين السعية والسعية، فإذا فصل بينهما فللعلماء قولان:  منهم من قال:  لا يصح سعيه؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والى، وقال: (  خذوا عني مناسككم  ).
وقال بعض العلماء: العبرة أن يَطَّوَّف بهما كيفما كان، فإن  تَطَوَّف  ثلاثة أشواط في ساعة، ثم تَطَوَّف أربعة أشواط في ساعة ثانية  أجزأه،  واختلفوا في الفاصل، والأقوى أنه لا يفصل بين السعي، وأنه يوقعه على  هدي  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته.
ماذا يفعل بعد السعي
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم إن كان متمتعاً لا هدي معه قصر من شعره وتحلل].
أي:  إن كان متمتعاً لا هدي معه فإنه يقصر من شعره؛ لأن النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم ( ندب أصحابه، وأمرهم أن يفسخوا حجهم بعمرة فتحللوا، أمر من لم  يسق  الهدي أن يتحلل، وأن يجعلها عمرة، فقالوا: يا رسول الله! أيُّ الحل؟  قال:  الحل كله، قالوا: يا رسول الله! أنذهب إلى منىً ومذاكرنا تقطر منياً  -فأثبت  عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا الحكم- قال: لو استقبلت من أمري ما  استدبرت لما  سقت الهدي، ولجعلتها عمرة )، فرغب عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأكد  في فسخ الحج  بالعمرة، وجعله لازماً لأصحابه، وطيب خواطرهم بالقول فقال: (  لو استقبلت من  أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي، ولجعلتها عمرة )، وقال عليه  الصلاة  والسلام في اللفظ الثاني في الصحيح: ( إني قلدت هديي ولبدت شعري،  فلا أحل  حتى أنحر ) ، فأمر أصحابه أن يتحللوا بعمرة.
فإذا كان الإنسان لم يسق  الهدي، وأراد أن يتمتع، فإنه حينئذٍ يتحلل بعد  انتهائه من السعي كما تحلل  أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويُقَصِّر  شعره حتى يجعل فضيلة الحلق  لحجه، هذا إذا كان الفاصل قصيراًَ، ولكن استحب  جمع من العلماء أنه يحلق؛  لأنه بإمكانه أن ينبت له الشعر فيما بين عمرته  وبين حجه، فيُصيب الدعاء  بالرحمة في الموضعين، وهذا لا شك له وجه، وأما  إذا قَصُر الوقت فإن التقصير  أفضل، وكونه يجعل الدعاء بالرحمة للحج قالوا:  إنه أفضل، فيقصر من شعره،  ويترك الحلاقة لتحلله من حجه.
قال رحمه الله تعالى: [ثم إذا كان متمتعاً لا هدي معه قصر من شعره وتحلل، وإلا حل إذا حج].
قوله: (وإلا حل إذا حج) يعني: أنه يتحلل بعد حجه.
وقت قطع التلبية
[والمتمتع إذا شرع في الطواف قطع التلبية].
التلبية:  فيها مسائل تقدمت معنا، وبينا هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيها  وأحكامها، ومن مسائلها: متى يقطع المحرم تلبيته؟ وجواب هذا السؤال  أنه لا  يخلو المحرم إما أن يكون بحج، وإما أن يكون بعمرة، فهناك موضعان:  الموضع  الأول: بالنسبة للحج، متى يقطع الحاج تلبيته؟ والموضع الثاني:  بالنسبة  للمعتمر متى يقطع تلبيته؟ قال بعض العلماء: المعتمر يقطع تلبيته  عند دخوله  للحرم، وقد جاء عن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما  -والسند صحيح-  أنه كان إذا قدم من جهة المدينة، واستقبل من جهة التنعيم  قطع التلبية.
والقول الثاني: أنه يقطع تلبيته عند استلامه للحجر، أي: عند ابتدائه للطواف.
والقول  الأول للمالكية، والقول الثاني اختاره الشافعية والحنابلة، أن  المعتمر  يقطع تلبيته عند استلام الحجر، وهذا القول احتجوا له بحديث عبد  الله بن  عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما في عمرة الجعرانة وهو أن النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم لما اعتمر من الجعرانة بعد انصرافه من غزوة الطائف: ( لم  يزل يلبي  حتى استلم الحجر )، قالوا: فيه دليل على أن التلبية تقطع عند  استلام الحجر،  ولأن أول الأركان يلي إحرامه ونيته إنما هو الطواف بالبيت،  فشرع له أن  يلبي حتى يبتدئ الطواف، وحينئذٍ يقطع التلبية، وهذا هو أصح  أقوال العلماء؛  لأن السنة واضحة في دلالتها على صحته، أن المعتمر يقطع  التلبية عند استلام  الحجر.
وحينئذٍ نقول: من اعتمر يقطع التلبية عند ابتداء الطواف إن استلم  الحجر،  فيؤخر حتى يستلم الحجر، وأما إذا لم يستلم الحجر في طوافه فعند  استفتاحه  الطواف يقطع التلبية.
وعلى هذا لو حج، وكان قد نوى التمتع بعمرته، فحينئذٍ عند ابتدائه للطواف أو عند استلامه للحجر يقطع تلبيته لهذا الأصل.
الأسئلة
مكان استئناف السعي بعد قطعه للصلاة

السؤال
 هل يأخذ السعي حكم الطواف، فيما إذا أقيمت الصلاة وهو يسعى، من حيث الاستئناف أو الرجوع إلى نفس المكان؟ 

الجواب
 إذا  أقيمت الصلاة وهو في السعي فإنه يقطع سعيه، ثم يمضي للصلاة ويصلي،  ولا  يقطع السعي إلا عند الفراغ من الإقامة إذا كان موضع صلاته قريباً؛ لأن  ما  شرع لحاجة يقدر بقدرها، فلا يقطع مباشرة، وإنما ينتظر حتى يفرغ من  الإقامة،  ثم بعد ذلك إذا كان الموضع قريباً قطع سعيه ودخل في الصفوف.
وعلى هذا  فلو قطع السعي فهل يعيد الشوط، أي: يعيد السعية من أولها؟ أو  يبتدئ من  الموضع الذي قطع منه؟ أصح الأقوال أنه يبتدئ من الموضع الذي قطع  منه،  والأفضل والأكمل أنه يعيد السعية من أولها، والله تعالى أعلم.
وقت رفع اليدين حال الدعاء على الصفا والمروة

السؤال
 علمنا أنه يرفع يديه في الدعاء على الصفا والمروة، ولكن هل يكون الرفع مع بداية التكبير والتهليل؟ أم يرفع إذا أراد الدعاء؟ 

الجواب
 هذه  المسألة تنبني على قولنا: هل كان تكبيره عليه الصلاة والسلام وتهليله  من  أجل المسألة والدعاء؟ وهذا يرجحه غير واحد من العلماء، فقالوا: إنه  استفتح  التكبير والتهليل من أجل الدعاء والمسألة، ولذلك جعله أثناء  الدعاء.
فقال بعض العلماء: على هذا الوجه يجعل رفعه لليدين من بداية التكبير.
والوجه  الثاني يقول: إن التكبير من أجل الرقي على المكان النشز والعالي،  فكبر  صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وهلل، ثم بعد ذلك دعا، فيكون الرفع عند  الدعاء،  والأول أقوى، والله تعالى أعلم.
محل قراءة قوله تعالى: (إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ)

السؤال
 هل  يقرأ قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ  اللَّهِ }  [البقرة:158] إذا دنى من الصفا فقط؟ أم كذلك إذا دنى من المروة؟  

الجواب
 المحفوظ  أنه إذا دنا من الصفا، ولا يكرر ذلك في بقية الأشواط ولا يكرره  عند  المروة؛ لأن هذا الذكر قصد منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الاستشهاد  لقوله: (  أبدأ بما بدأ الله به )، فلما جعله للبداءة اقتصر على محله،  فقالوا: إنه  ذكر مقصود من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من باب التنبيه على  مراعاة ترتيب  الكتاب، والاهتداء بهدي القرآن في تقديم ما قدمه الله عز وجل  وتأخير ما  أخره، والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم العجز عن استلام الحجر بعد ركعتي الطواف

السؤال
 إذا لم يستطع المكلف أن يستلم الحجر الأسود بعد الركعتين التي بعد الطواف هل يشرع له أن يشير إليه، أم ينصرف إلى الصفا؟ 

الجواب
 السنة  أن يستلم، فإن عجز عن الاستلام انصرف، وأما الإشارة فلا يحفظ فيها  دليل  يدل عليها، وإنما ثبتت الإشارة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داخل  الطواف،  وأما خارج الطواف فتحتاج إلى دليل خاص، ولا دليل يدل عليها، والله  تعالى  أعلم.*
*يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (231)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(29)*
*
*
*
*
*حكم اضطباع الآفاقي والمقيم بمكة

السؤال
 هل هناك فرق بين أهل مكة وغيرهم في الاضطباع والرمل والسعي بين العلمين؟ 

الجواب
 اختار  جمع من العلماء أن الحكم يختص بالآفاقي، وأن المكي لا يكون عليه  رمل؛ لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما فعله هو وأصحابه وهم قادمون من  المدينة،  فخصوا الحكم بصورة السبب، وقالوا: إنه ليس على المكي أن يرمل،  ومن هنا فرق  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين طوافه الأول وطوافه الثاني، فلم  يرمل صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه في طواف الإفاضة، وهذا يدل على أن من أقام  بمكة ونزل بمكة  أنه لا يأخذ حكم من كان خارجاً عنها، وعلى هذا قالوا: إن  سنة الرمل إنما  هي لمن قَدِم، وهكذا المكي إذا كان إحرامه من خارج مكة،  كأن يكون أتى  المدينة فاعتمر منها، فإنه يأخذ حكم أهل المدينة، وحينئذٍ  يرمل في طوافه  عند قدومه، والله تعالى أعلم.
الحالة التي يشرع فيها التكبير عند الصعود، والتسبيح عند النزول

السؤال
 هل التكبير عند صعود الجبال، أو التسبيح عند هبوط الوهاد خاص بالسفر أم هو مطلق في كل مكان؟ 

الجواب
 السنة  الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التكبير على النشز، والتسبيح  إذا هبط  وادياً، والمحفوظ عن أهل العلم رحمة الله عليهم أن الحكم عام، وأن  هذا من  دعاء المناسبات، كما أن قول دعاء الركوب: (سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا  وما كنا  له مقرنين) يستوي فيه أن أكون مسافراً أو مقيماً؛ لأن الله تعالى  يقول: {  لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ  رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا  اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي  سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا }  [الزخرف:13]، فجعله ذكراً مطلقاً، وقالوا: إنما  أمروا بتسبيح الله عز وجل،  وتوحيده عند الركوب على الدواب اعترافاً لله عز  وجل بوحدانيته وفضله،  وعظيم منته وإحسانه بعباده، وهذا أمر عام يستوي أن  يكون في السفر وغير  السفر، ولذلك يقولون: لا يختص بالسفر وإنما يكون دعاء  مطلقاً.
وفي حكم  هذا جميع ما يكون من وسائل النعم التي يسرها الله سبحانه وتعالى  من  السيارات، والطائرات، والقطارات ونحوها، إذا ركبها الإنسان قال: سبحان  الذي  سخر لنا هذا .
إلخ، فإذا كان الله عز وجل قد شرع لنا أن نذكر هذا الذكر  عند الركوب على  الدواب والبهائم من ذوات الأرواح، فإنه خليق بهذا الدعاء  أن يكون في  الجماد من بابٍ أولى وأحرى، فسبحان من حَرَّكه وصرفه ودبره،  وجعله يجري  بقدرته سبحانه وتعالى.
فيثني العبد على الله، وينزه الله  سبحانه وتعالى، وهذا قليل قليل من كثير  يستوجبه سبحانه علينا؛ لعظيم نعمته،  وجليل فضله ومنته، تبارك الله وهو  أحسن الخالقين، والله تعالى أعلم.
كيفية تحلل محلوق الشعر والأصلع

السؤال
 من كان بلا شعر، أو كان محلوق الشعر، فكيف يصنع عند التحلل؟ 

الجواب
 من  كان بلا شعر فقد قال بعض العلماء: لا تحلل له، فلا يلزمه حلق ولا  تقصير؛  لأن التكليف شرطه الإمكان، وقد فات المحل، يعني: ليس بمحل حلق، ولا  بمحل  تقصير.
واختار جمع من العلماء -ومنهم جمع من الأئمة المتقدمين- أنه إذا  كان أصلع  لا شعر له أنه يُمر الموس على رأسه، وهذا من باب إبقاء الفعل مع  فوات  الصورة، وذلك أن الشرع طلب من المكلف التحلل، فيكون التحلل بالحلق أو   التقصير، فإذا فات الحلق والتقصير بقيت صورة الفعل، كما قالوا: إن الإنسان   إذا طلب منه الفعل وصورته، فإذا فات الفعل بقيت صورة الفعل التأسي   والاقتداء، فالأفضل والأكمل أن يمر الموس، قالوا: لاحتمال أن يكون هناك شيء   من الشعر موجوداً، خاصة إذا كان حديث عهد بحلاقة.
أما إذا كان محلوق  الشعر فإنه يمر الموس؛ لأنه سينبت شيء من الشعر، وسيكون  فيه فضلة الشعر،  فيمر الموس، ويمضيه حتى يحصل به التحلل، والله تعالى  أعلم.
رفع المرأة صوتها بالتلبية

السؤال
 ما حكم رفع المرأة صوتها بالتلبية؟ 

الجواب
 المرأة  لا ترفع صوتها بالتلبية، وإنما تكون تلبيتها سراً، فالنساء لا  أذان لهن  ولا إقامة، ولا يشرع لهن الجهر؛ لما في أصواتهن من الفتنة، ولذلك  قال  تعالى: { فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي  قَلْبِهِ  مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا } [الأحزاب:32] قال العلماء:  القول  المعروف على حالتين في المرأة: الحالة الأولى: ألا ترفع صوتها إلا  من ضرورة  وحاجة.
والحالة الثانية: ألا تتنغم وتتكسر في كلامها، وإنما يكون  كلامها على  الوجه المعروف الذي لا يطمع معه الذي في قلبه مرض، وعلى هذا فإن  النساء لا  يرفعن أصواتهن، ولم يحفظ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  ألزم نساءه  برفع أصواتهن، بل كان أمهات المؤمنين يلزمن الستر في أمور حجهن  وعمرتهن،  حتى كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها -وهي أم المؤمنين الصالحة  القانتة-  تتستر حتى في طوافها، وكانت إذا أرادت أن تطوف بالبيت لا تطوف إلا  بالليل،  وإذا أرادت أن تطوف أوصت القائمين على البيت أن يطفئوا السُّرُجَ،  ومضت  في داخل طوافها حتى لا تُرى رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، وكل هذا من  تحريها  لمقصود الشرع، كما قالت فاطمة رضي الله عنها: (خير للمرأة ألا ترى  الرجال  ولا يراها الرجال) فسماع صوت المرأة ورؤية شخصها فتنة.
والذي  يقول: إنه ليس بفتنة يكابر بالمحسوس، فالمرأة والرجل جبلهما الله عز  وجل  فطرة وغريزة بميل كلٍّ منهما إلى الآخر، سواءً تكلمت أم خرجت وابتدئ،   فالفتنة كل الفتنة في النساء، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما تركت  بعدي  فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) ، فمما نص عليه العلماء أنها لا  ترفع  صوتها إلا لحاجة وضرورة، ولذلك تجد العلماء يقولون: في الحديث دليل  على  مخاطبة الأجنبية للأجنبي عند الحاجة، ويقيدون ذلك بالحاجة، وهذا هو  المحفوظ  والمذكور في كتب العلماء رحمة الله عليهم.
والدليل القوي على أن المرأة  لا تتكلم أنها في الصلاة لو أخطأ الإمام لا  تفتح عليه مع وجود الحاجة،  وإنما تصفق، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إنما  التسبيح للرجال والتصفيق  للنساء ) فانظر -رحمك الله- لو كان صوت المرأة  مأذوناً فيه لفتحت، مع أنه  قد يُحتاج إلى أن تفتح للإمام بالكلام، فقالوا:  أبداً، تقتصر على التصفيق  حتى يعجز، وحينئذٍ يجوز لهن الفتح، وهذا كله  يؤكد أن مقصود الشرع أن تحفظ  المرأة لسانها، وأن تمتنع من مخاطبة الرجال،  ولو قيل بجواز مخاطبة المرأة  للأجنبي لاسترسل النساء في ذلك، ولرأيتها  تجلس مع الرجل تسأله عن حاله، كما  يسأل الرجل الرجل، وتقول لك: لا دليل  على التحريم! بل تقول لك: إن العلماء  أفتوا بأنه يجوز كلام الأجنبية  للأجنبي.
ففي هذا فتح باب شر لا يخفى،  فالمرأة لا تخاطب الرجال، ولا يسمع الرجال  كلامها، ولا بيانها إلا عند  الضرورة والحاجة؛ لأنه إذا كان في الصلاة التي  هي من أعظم شعائر الإسلام،  ويحتاج إلى كلامها، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام:  ( إنما التسبيح للرجال  والتصفيق للنساء ) ، فعدل إليه عن ذكر الله الذي  فيه القربة وفيه الطاعة،  فأين التصفيق من ذكر الله؟! فالرجل يسبح، وذكر  الله أفضل وأكمل، ومع ذلك هي  تعدل إلى التصفيق.
وعلى هذا فإنها لا ترفع صوتها بالتلبية، والدليل على  أن المرأة لا ترفع  صوتها بالتلبية أن الأوامر التي جاءت برفع الصوت  بالتلبية، كما في الصحيح  من حديث جابر وغيره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: ( أتاني جبريل  فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالتلبية )،  وهذا خاص بالرجال  لقوله: (أصحابي)، والأصحاب: جمع صاحب، والمراد به الرجل  دون الأنثى، فلا  يشرع للمرأة أن ترفع صوتها بالتلبية، وإنما تكون تلبيتها  سراً، والله  تعالى أعلم.
التمتع والقران وخلاف العلماء في أفضلية أحدهما على الآخر

السؤال
 أشكل  عليَّ الجمع بين حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قوله: ( أتاني  جبريل،  وقال: يا محمد! أهل في هذا الوادي المبارك، وقل: عمرة في حجة )،  فدل على أن  الله أمره بالقران، وبين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لو  استقبلت من أمري  ما استدبرت ما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة )؟ 

الجواب
 هذا  الحديث يحتج به جمع من العلماء على أن القران أفضل؛ لأن الله تعالى  اختاره  لنبيه من فوق سبع سماوات، ولم يحج إلا حجةً واحدة، قالوا: فاختار  الله له  من فوق سبع سماوات أن يقرن.
واختلف العلماء: هل القران من أول حجه، أو طرأ عليه؟ وذلك على ثلاثة أقوال: منهم من قال: إنه كان مفرداً ثم قرن.
ومنهم من قال: كان مهلاً بعمرة ثم قرن.
ومنهم من قال: إنه كان قارناً ابتداء وانتهاءً.
وهذا  هو أصح الأقوال؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن خمسةٍ وعشرين من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم قرانه عليه الصلاة والسلام، قال أنس رضي الله عنه، كما في   الرواية الصحيحة: ( ما تعدوننا إلا صبيانا، لقد كنت تحت ناقة رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم يمسني لعابها، أسمعه يقول: لبيك عمرةً وحجاً )، والسبب  في  ذلك أن أبا طلحة كان مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قريباً من دابته،  وكانت  دابته تسامت دابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان أنس رضي الله عنه  -وهو  ربيب أبي طلحة - من أقرب الناس إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فالصحيح أنه  كان قارناً ابتداءً وانتهاءً.
وأما قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لو  استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت )،  فللعلماء فيه وجهان: منهم من يقول: إن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم تمنى أن  لو كان متمتعاً، فدل على أن التمتع أفضل؛ لأنه  كان على آخر الأمرين، فدل  على أن التمتع يعتبر أفضل من القران.
ومنهم  من يقول: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر أصحابه بفسخ الحج  بعمرة،  أشكل على الصحابة هذا؛ لأن الصحابة ألفوا أن العمرة لا تقع في  الحج، وكانوا  يرونها من أفجر الفجور، وكان من عادة أمهات المؤمنين أنه إذا  شق الأمر على  الصحابة دعونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبتدئ بنفسه، ولذلك  لما دعاهم إلى  الفطر تأخروا، فشرب عليه الصلاة والسلام من اللبن فشرب  الصحابة وأفطروا،  وفي يوم الحديبية لما دعاهم أن يتحللوا تلكئوا، ودخل  مغضباً على أم  المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله تعالى عنها، قال: ( ما لي آمر  فلا أطاع، فقالت  له: ادعُ الحلاق، فلما دعا الحلاق وحلق رأسه صلى الله  عليه وسلم، قام بعضهم  يحلق لبعض يكاد بعضهم يقتل بعضاً ).
فأصبح الآن تطييب خواطرهم بالفعل  مستحيلاً؛ لأنه قال: ( إني قلدت هديي،  ولبدت شعري فلا أحل حتى أنحر ) ،  فقال تطييباً لخواطرهم بالقول: ( لو  استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت  الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة ) ، ولذلك قال  الإمام أحمد رحمة الله عليه، وجمع من  السلف: هذا يدل على اختياره صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه وحبه للتمتع، وأنه لو  استقبل من أمره ما استدبر لكان  متمتعاً، فقالوا: هذا يدل على تفضيل التمتع،  وأن أفضليته جاءت متأخرة،  فحينئذٍ يدل على أفضلية التمتع.
وأما الأولون  فقالوا: إن هذا قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسبب، ولا  يعقل أن الله  تعالى يختار لنبيه إلا الأفضل والأكمل، والمسألة مشهورة  والخلاف فيها  مشهور، ومن رجح القران فله وجه من السنة، ومن رجح التمتع فله  وجه من السنة،  لا يُثَرَّبُ على هذا، ولا يُثَرَّب على هذا، ولكل وجه،  ولكل سلفه من  الأئمة والعلماء الأجلاء، ولكن الممنوع أن يعتقد الإنسان خطأ  غيره، فتجد  طالب العلم إذا رجح القران يحتقر من يرجح التمتع، وتجده  يستهجنه، وربما  يتقصده بالمناقشة، حتى إنه ربما يصبح الحج جدلاً، وأخذاً  وعطاءً فيما هو  الأفضل، وهذا لا ينبغي.
فالإنسان إذا ترجح له دليل، وعرف أن السنة فيه،  واعتقد ذلك وله سلف، وله  وجه من هذا الدليل من كتاب الله، وسنة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فهو على  خير وعلى هدى.
وكذلك أيضاً إذا ترجح عند غيره  غير قوله فلا يُثَرِّب عليه، ولا يعتقد  ضلاله، ما دام أنه يقول بقول له  وجهه من كتاب الله تعالى وسنة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم، قال شيخ الإسلام  رحمه الله، في معرض الكلام عن خلاف  الصحابة: إنهم كانوا يختلفون، وتتباين  أقوالهم في المسائل، فيصلي بعضهم  وراء بعض، ويترضى بعضهم على بعض، ويترحم  بعضهم على بعض، فلم يكن خلافهم  مفضياً إلى حصول الفتنة بينهم، وإنما ينبغي  على المسلم أن يلتزم هدي  الكتاب والسنة، وألا يتعصب إذا تبين له الدليل،  وتبينت له الحجة، ويرجع  إلى كتاب الله تعالى وسنة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فإن استبانت له السنة  بترجيح شيء عمل به واعتقده، وأقنع الغير إن  أمكن إقناعه، وإلا بقي على ما  يرى أنه حق وصواب، وتعبد الله به، والله  تعالى أعلم.
تطيب المرأة قبل الإحرام

السؤال
 التطيب الذي يسبق الإحرام، هل هو خاص بالرجال دون النساء، وذلك لمكان المشقة في التحرز من انتشار رائحة الطيب؟ 

الجواب
 أما  بالنسبة للمرأة فطيبها ما ظهر لونه وخفي ريحه، والرجال طيبهم ما ظهر  ريحه  وخفي لونه، ولذلك نهي الرجال عن الزعفران، وقالوا: إنه أكمل في خشونة   الرجل، وأكمل في أنوثة المرأة.
وهذا هو المنصوص عليه عند أهل العلم رحمة  الله عليهم، فإذا تطيبت المرأة  بالأطياب التي لها رائحة خفية، أو كانت  محافظة وخشيت من طول نسكها أنها  تتغير عليها الرائحة، فوضعت بعض الطيب مع  المحافظة، وعدم فتنة غيرها، فإنه  لا بأس بذلك، ونص العلماء على أنه لا حرج  في هذا.
لكن إذا كانت -مثل ما يقع الآن- تحرم في ساعة، وبعد ساعة، أو  ساعتين، أو  ثلاث، تدخل بين الرجال، وتخالط الرجال فلا شك أنهم سيشمون  طيبها، ويكون  حينئذٍ عدولها عن التطيب أبلغ وأكمل، والله تعالى أعلم.
شعث المحرم والمقصود منه

السؤال
 هل يفهم من الحديث: ( إن عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً )، أنه لا يستحب للمحرم أن يغتسل عند شعثه؟ وماذا عن تبديل ملابسه؟ 

الجواب
 الحديث  القدسي ( انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً ) لا يستلزم عدم  الغسل، فإن  الشعث والغبرة تقع حتى ولو اغتسل الإنسان، والسبب في هذا: أن  الشعث يكون من  السفر، ويكون نسبياً، فإذا كان الإنسان اغتسل في حجه فإنه  لا يؤثر هذا في  وصفه بالشَّعِثِ، ولا يمنع أن يوصف بالغبرة؛ لأنه إذا  انتفت الغبرة عن شعره  وعن بدنه، لا شك أنه إذا خالط الناس ومشى في عرفات  سيصيبه نوع من الشعث،  ونوع من الغبرة، والدليل على ذلك أن الصحابة رضوان  الله عليهم أُثِر عنهم  أنهم كانوا يغتسلون قبل زوال يوم عرفة، ولذلك كان  ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما  ينزل في نمرة، ثم يغتسل عند الزوال، ويمضي لصلاته،  وقال بعض العلماء: إن  الحديث ( انظروا لعبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً من كل فج  ) المراد به: الوصف  الأعم، يعني: أنهم الغالب في حالهم أنهم يأتون شعثاً  غبراً، ألا ترى أنه لو  بلغ مكة، أو وصل إليها، يأتي وقد أنهكه السفر  وتغيرت معالمه؟ فلا يشترط في  يوم عرفة بخصوصه؛ لأن المراد به: مطلق  الإتيان، وقوله: ( أتوني شعثاً  غبراً ) لا يستلزم يوم عرفة بعينه، وإنما  المراد به مطلق الإتيان، والشعث  والغبرة مصاحبان للحاج حتى ولو اغتسل، ألا  ترى أنه تصيبه الجنابة، وفي  الحجاج من يجنب فيغتسل، فهذا كله لا ينفي  وصفهم بالشعث والغبرة.
وعلى  هذا فإن العلماء رحمهم الله استحب بعضهم أن الإنسان إذا أصابه  الشَّعَثُ  ألا يزيله، وكذلك إذا أصاب الشعث إحرامه أو إزاره أو رداءه أنه  لا يغسله،  حتى يكون أبلغ في الذلة لله عز وجل، وأبلغ في إظهار الفاقة لله  سبحانه  وتعالى والتواضع، وقالوا: إنه كلما كان على هذه الحالة كلما كان  أرجى  للإجابة، ففي حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه ( ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل  السفر  أشعث أغبر يمد يديه إلى السماء: يا رب! يا رب! ومطعمه حرام وملبسه  حرام،  وغذي بالحرام، فأنى يستجاب له؟ ).
يقول الإمام ابن رجب عليه رحمة الله:  إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصد أن  يبين أبلغ حالات التضرع التي يُظن فيها  الإجابة، فقال: (أشعث أغبر)،  فقالوا: إن الإنسان كلما كان بعيداً عن  الترفه والتكبر على الناس في ملبسه  وزيه؛ كان أرجى للقبول عند الله عز وجل،  كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (  رب أشعث أغبر ذي طمرين مدفوع بالأبواب لو  أقسم على الله لأبره ) .
وأما الأمر الثاني: إطالة السفر، وقد جاء أن المسافر له دعوة مستجابة كالمريض.
كذلك  أيضاً قوله: (يمد يديه إلى السماء)، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في   الحديث: ( إن الله حييٌ كريم يستحي من عبده إذا رفع يديه أن يردهما صفراً   )، فقالوا: إن الأفضل لموقفه في عرفة أن يكون على الشعث والغبرة، لكن ليس   معناه: أن الإنسان يتكلف، ويبالغ في هذا، أو أن الإنسان يترك نعم الله عليه   بلبس الثياب الطيبة، والارتفاق بنعم الله وطيباته التي أخرجها للعباد،   إنما المراد أن العلماء قالوا: إن حصل هذا اتفاقاً للإنسان فإنه يترك شعثه   وغبره، حتى يكون أبلغ في الذلة لله، وليس معنى ذلك -كما يفعله بعض الناس-   أنك تجده على رائحة نتنة، وعلى حالة تؤذي الناس وتضر بهم، إذا صلى معهم  شوش  عليهم، وإذا جلس معهم آذاهم برائحته، فهذا ليس من الإسلام في شيء،  إنما  السنة أن يعتني الإنسان بنفسه، وللبدن على الإنسان حق، وقد كان من  هديه  عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يتطيب، وقال: ( إن الله جميل يحب الجمال )  وقال: (  إن الله يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده ).
فليس المراد بهذا التقصد،  بأن يذهب الإنسان ويغبر نفسه ويؤذي نفسه حتى  يأتي أشعث أغبر لا، إنما  المراد أن الوصف الأعم للناس، أو الغالب للناس  أنهم يأتون على هذه الصفة،  حتى لو اغتسلت يوم عرفة، ومضيت إلى عرفة فإنك  لا تأمن من الشعث بازدحام  الناس، وبما يكون من خروج الإنسان للدعاء  والمسألة بين يدي الله عز وجل،  والله تعالى أعلم.
رفع الصوت بالدعاء في السعي والطواف

السؤال
 هل يرفع الحاج والمعتمر الصوتَ بالدعاء في السعي والطواف أم يسر به؟ وما هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك؟ 

الجواب
 السنة  في الدعاء أن يكون بين العبد وربه، ولذلك قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:  ( أيها  الناس! أربعوا على أنفسكم، إنكم لا تدعون أصمَّ ولا غائباً )،  والله أقرب  إلى العبد من حبل الوريد، فلا حاجة إلى رفع الصوت بالدعاء،  وإشغال الناس  والتشويش عليهم، خاصة في الطواف، والسعي بين الصفا والمروة،  والأدهى من ذلك  والأمرُّ أن يكون هناك شخص يدعو جهرةً، ثم الذين من ورائه  يرفعون أصواتهم،  فهذا يؤذي الناس ويشوش عليهم، حتى إن الإنسان لربما لو  دخل من أطراف الحرم  لسمع صياح هؤلاء وهذا كله ليس من السنة، فإذا كان  ولابد فيدعو الرجل أمام  الناس والبقية يدعون في سرهم، ولا حاجة أن يرفعوا  أصواتهم، فإذا احتيج إلى  رفع صوت الداعي بقي من بعده يدعو فيما بينه وبين  الله إذا احتيج إلى هذا،  أما أن يصيح ووراءه الثلاثون، والأربعون يصيحون  يشوشون على المصلي والراكع  والساجد، فهذا كله لا شك أن فيه أذيةً للناس،  وأذيةُ الناس في هذا الموضع  لا شك أنها لا تخلو من إثم، وعلى هذا فإنه لا  يسن، ولا يشرع أن يرفع  الإنسان صوته على هذه الصفة التي تشوش على الناس  وتؤذيهم، إنما يدعو  الإنسان فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى، والله عز وجل سميع  قريب مجيب، ولا حاجة  إلى رفع الصوت بالدعاء.
وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو ربه ويسأله،  ولم يحفظ عنه أنه رفع صوته  بالمسألة، وهذا -كما يقال- إلا في بعض المواضع  المخصوصة، ولذلك لو جئت  تتأمل هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام لوجدته على هذا.
وتخصيص  بعض الأطواف بأدعية مخصوصة، ويكون دعاؤها جهراً، كل ذلك مما لا أصل  له،  وقد كان عهده عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه دعا، وأطلق في الدعاء  والمسألة، ولم  يخص دعاءً معيناً لكل شوط، ولكل سعية بين الصفا والمروة،  فكل ذلك مما لا  أصل له، ونص الأئمة والعلماء على أنه لا يشرع تخصيص  الأطواف والأشواط  بأدعية مخصوصة، في الشوط الأول، والشوط الثاني، والثالث،  والرابع، والخامس،  والسادس، والسابع، كل ذلك مما لا أصل له، وإنما  يُقْتَصَر على الدعاء فيما  بين العبد وبين ربه.
والسنة: أن يدعو الإنسان، ولا يحتاج إلى أحد من  الناس ليدعو له، فإنه من  أعظم المصائب أن لا يعرف الإنسان كيف يدعو ربه  وكيف يسأله، فالإنسان يسأل  الله من خيري الدنيا والآخرة، ولا حاجة أن يدعو  أمامه الإنسان، أو يلقنه  الدعاء إنسان، فأنت أعلم بحاجتك، وأعلم بشدة فقرك  إلى ربك، فاسأله من خير  دينك ودنياك وآخرتك، واسأله صلاح دينك، وصلاحاً  لأهلك وذريتك، ورحمة  لوالديك، ونحو ذلك من الأدعية التي هي من جوامع  الدعاء، التي فيها خيري  الدنيا والآخرة للعبد.
وأما كونه يدعو وراء  إنسان لا يفقه ما يقول، ولا يعلم ماذا يدعو به فلا  ينبغي ذلك، حتى إن بعض  الناس يسمع الأدعية ويرددها، وهو لا يدري ماذا  يقال، والذي ينبغي: أن  الإنسان يدعو فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى، ولا يشرع  الدعاء جهرةً، ولا يشوش  على الطائفين، ولا على المصلين، خاصة في صلاتهم  عند المقام بعد فراغهم من  الطواف، ولو رأيت ذلك لوجدته، فإنك إذا فرغت من  الطواف، ومر عليك الجمع وهم  يدعون ويسألون لا تستطيع أن تخشع، ولا تستطيع  أن تعرف كيف تسأل الله عز  وجل، وهذا لا شك أن فيه أذيةً للطائفين، ولا  ينبغي للمسلم أن يكون سبباً في  أذية إخوانه، والله تعالى أعلم.
وصايا ونصائح لطلبة العلم عند الامتحانات

السؤال
 كما تعلمون، فإن الامتحانات قد قرب موعدها، فهلا تفضلتم بوصية في ذلك؟ 

الجواب
 نسأل الله أن يعيننا على كل حال في الدنيا والآخرة.
أما  الوصية الأولى: فأوصي نفسي وإخواني بتقوى الله عز وجل، ومن اتقى الله   تعالى جعل له من كل هم فرجاً، ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً، وأصلح له أمور دينه   ودنياه، وانتهت أموره إلى خير، وما خرج الإنسان بشيء أحب إلى الله تعالى،   ولا أكرم عليه من تقواه سبحانه؛ لأنها قائمة على أساس الدين وهو إخلاص   العمل لله عز وجل، قال تعالى: { وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ   التَّقْوَى } [البقرة:197].
أما الوصية الثانية: فأوصي إخواني طلاب  العلم أن ينتبهوا للحقوق  والواجبات، ومن أعظم هذه الحقوق أن يكون همهم  إرادة وجه الله عز وجل فيما  يطلبون من العلم، فإن العلم لا يراد للدنيا،  وإنما يراد لوجه الله تعالى،  فيخلص الإنسان لوجه الله تعالى، وما يناله من  فضل الدنيا يجعله تبعاً لا  أساساً.
ومن الحقوق الواجبة: حقوق النفس،  فبعض طلاب العلم يسهرون، ويحملون النفس  ما لا تطيق، فتجده يسهر إلى ساعات  متأخرة من الليل، لربما يفوِّت معها  صلاة الفجر، وكذلك أيضاً ربما يصاب  بالمرض، أو يضني جِسْمَه، وقد قال عليه  الصلاة والسلام: ( إن المْنبَتَّ لا  ظهراً أبقى، ولا أرضاً قطع )، فكم من  أناس حَمَّلوا أنفسهم ما لا تطيق  فخرجت أجسامهم بالأسقام والآلام، ولم  يظفروا بما يطلبون، فالذي ينبغي على  الإنسان أن يتقي الله تعالى في نفسه،  فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن  لنفسك عليك حقاً ) فطالب العلم الموفق  يجعل وقتاً لنومه، ووقتاً لراحته،  ووقتاً لاستجمامه، ووقتاً لمذاكرته  ومراجعته، فإذا أعطى النفس حقوقها فإنها  بإذن الله تستجيب له، وتعينه على  الخير الذي يطلبه.
الأمر الثالث الذي  أوصي به: حقوق إخوانك من طلاب العلم، فينبغي ألا تجعل  الاختبار وسيلة  للتنافس غير المحمود، بل ينبغي عليك أن تكون سمح النفس،  منشرح الصدر، تحب  لإخوانك مثلما تحب لنفسك، بل تحب لهم أكثر مما تحب  لنفسك، فالاختبارات هذه  كما أنها امتحان للدنيا هي امتحان للآخرة، فإياك  إياك أن تدخل في قلبك  كراهية خير لإخوانك، فإن جاءك أخوك يحتاج إلى إعانة،  أو يحتاج إلى شرح، أو  يحتاج إلى مساعدة، أو سألك عن مسألة، أو تعلم أن  هذا شيء مهم يحتاج إلى  التنبيه نبهته عليه، كل ذلك حتى تتعود الإيثار،  وتتعود مكارم الأخلاق،  وتحمل نفسك على محاسنها، وتبتعد عن الأمور التي  تغضب الله عز وجل والتي  منها الحسد، ومنها كراهية الخير للمسلمين، وكلما  كان الإنسان مستجمعاً في  نفسه حب الخير للعباد، كلما كان أقرب للفضل في  الدنيا والآخرة.
ويدل على  ذلك كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أن  رجلاً مر  على غصن شوك بالطريق فقال: والله لأنحين هذا عن طريق المسلمين لا  يؤذيهم،  فزحزحه فغفر الله له ذنوبه ).
إن غصن الشوك إذا جئت تقارنه ببعض  الحسنات، قد يكون يسيراً أمامها، لكن  الرجل قال: (لأنحينه عن طريق المسلمين  لا يؤذيهم)، فكانت حسنته ليست على  رجل، ولا على رجلين، ولكن على أمة، فلما  كان هدفه وباعثه أنه أشفق على  المسلمين؛ لأنه لا يحب الأذية لهم، ولا يحب  الإضرار بهم، كان هذا هو سبب  المغفرة، إذ رحم المسلمين فرحمه الله، فلما  كان في النفس هذا المعنى، وكان  في النفس وفي القلب هذا الشعور، كان له من  الله عز وجل من رحمته ما لم  يخطر له على بال، في رواية : ( فزحزحه عن  الطريق؛ فزحزحه الله به عن نار  جهنم ) .
فالإنسان كلما كان نقي السريرة،  سليم الصدر نال الخير، وأظهر الله عز وجل  سلامة صدره في فلتات لسانه،  وتصرفاته، وأفعاله، وكلما تعود كراهية الخير  للناس، وكراهية الفضل لهم،  كلما حرمه الله من الفضل، ولذلك حُرِم الناس  -نسأل الله السلامة- كثيراً من  الخير بسبب ما في القلوب، كما قال الله  تعالى: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا  بِأَنفُسِهِمْ }  [الرعد:11].
فإذا وجدت الإنسان حريصاً على حب الخير للناس، حريصاً على  نفعهم، سخي  النفس، سمح النفس، يبذل ويعطي ويعين، تجده غداً أحرى بإمامة  الناس،  ودلالتهم على الخير، ونشر الخير بينهم؛ لأنه عود نفسه على ما فيه  خير دينه  ودنياه وآخرته، فيحرص طالب العلم على أنه يبذل الخير لإخوانه،  وأنه  يعينهم، وتكون هناك المعاني الإسلامية الكريمة من الإيثار والحب  والتصافي  والتواد.
وكذلك أيضاً مما يوصى به طلاب العلم في أيام  الاختبارات: أن يحافظوا على  ذكر الله عز وجل، فإن الله عز وجل جعل تفريج  الهم والغم مقروناً بذكره،  فقال سبحانه وتعالى: { أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ  تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }  [الرعد:28] فوالله لا تزال القلوب في قلق وهم  ونكد ونصب وتعب إلا إذا ذكرت  ربها، والتجأت إلى الله خالقها، فأثنت عليه  بما هو أهله فمجدته وعظمته  وذكرته، ومن ذكر الله ذكره، ومن ذكره فلا تخشى  عليه الضيعة، ولا تخشى عليه  الفوات، وأمره إلى حسن العاقبة، وحسن المآل قال  تعالى: { أَلا إِنَّ  أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ }  [يونس:62] * { الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ }  [يونس:63]،  فأولياء الله الذين هم على طاعته وعلى استقامة على دينه  يذكرونه، خاصة في  مواطن الشدة، فإن الله يثبت قلوبهم، ويجعل أمورهم إلى  خير.
فبعض من طلاب العلم إذا جاءت أيام الاختبارات يقصر في الصلاة،  فيتأخر عن  الصلاة مع الجماعة، ولا يأتيها إلا عن دبر، وربما إذا فرغ من  الصلاة قام  على عجالة، فلا يذكر الله تعالى، ولا يحافظ على السنة، وأشد ما  تكون  الحاجة إلى ذكر الله في مواطن الكرب، فعود نفسك كلما ضاقت عليك أمور   الدنيا، وكلما عظمت عليك همومها وغمومها أن تتعود على ذكر الله تعالى،   وتجعل صلاتك وذكرك وإنابتك لله عز وجل أكثر وأعظم في حال الشدة والبلاء قال   تعالى: { فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا } [الأنعام:43]،   أي: فهلا إذا جاء البأس، وجاء الخطب كانت الضراعة، وقال تعالى: { يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا   وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا } [الأنفال:45].
فالإنسان يحرص على أن  يستديم ذكر الله عز وجل، وأيام الاختبارات ينبغي أن  تكون أحرى بالمحافظة  على الصلوات، وشهودها مع الجماعة، والمحافظة على ذكر  الله عز وجل، والثناء  على الله سبحانه وتعالى بما هو أهله، ولا تكون سبباً  لما هو خلاف ذلك.
فإذا  تعود طالب العلم أنه إذا ضاق عليه الأمر حافظ على صلواته، وحافظ على  ذكر  ربه؛ لاستقامت له أمور دينه ودنياه وآخرته، والعكس بالعكس: فمن كان  قليل  الذكر لله تعالى، قليل الالتجاء إلى الله تعالى، يضيع الصلوات،  ويتهاون بها  في مثل هذه المواقف، فإنه -والعياذ بالله- إذا أصابته نكبات  الدنيا تشتت  أمره، وضاع حاله -نسأل الله تعالى السلامة والعافية-؛ لأنه  حُرِم أساس  فلاحه وصلاحه في الدنيا والآخرة وهو ذكر الله تعالى، فينبغي  على طلاب العلم  أن يحرصوا على هذا.
وأذكر قصةً لأحد الفضلاء من الدعاة إلى الله تعالى،  أنه دخل على رجل غني  ثري في أمر ما من الأمور، وكانت عنده مصيبة في ماله،  وهذا الرجل أوتي من  المال شيئاً كثيراً، فقال: دخلت عليه، فلما حضرت الصلاة  وهو يراجع معه  القضية، وأذن المؤذن لصلاة المغرب قال: قلت له: نريد أن  نصلي.
قال: أي صلاة؟ نسأل الله السلامة والعافية، قال: نريد أن نصلي.
وكان  رجلاً موفقاً ديِّناً صالحاً -أحسبه كذلك ولا أزكيه على الله تعالى-  وهو  من الدعاة، فقال للرجل: لا يمكن أن أقول لك كلمة واحدة حتى نصلي، فإذا   صلينا يكون خيرٌ، فقال: أي صلاة؟ نريد أولاً أن تحل لنا هذا الأمر، ثم  نرجع  إلى الصلاة.
فقال له: أبداً، لن يكون شيءٌ حتى تصلي.
قال: والله قام  معي وهو لا يعرف كيف يتوضأ -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية-  مشغول في دنياه،  مشغول في ماله، رجل منغمس في المال من أخمص قدميه إلى شعر  رأسه.
قال:  فنزل، فإذا به يتعلم كيف يتوضأ، وعمره فوق الخمسين سنة -نسأل الله  السلامة  والعافية- قال: فعلمته الوضوء، فذكر الله عز وجل، ونزل معي إلى  المسجد  فصلى، قال: فلما صلينا فإذا بالوجه غير الوجه، وإذا بالنفس غير  النفس، قال:  والله خرجت خارج المسجد أنتظره يخرج، وإذا بالرجل جالسٌ يذكر  الله عز وجل،  فعجبت من أمره، قال: انتظرت وانتظرت أن يخرج، حتى إنني  استعجلت في أذكاري  أنتظره أن يخرج فما خرج، وإذا بالرجل يجلس، حتى مللت.
يقول: فدخلت عليه فقلت: يا فلان! قال: لقد وجدت راحة ما وجدتها في عمري، لا يمكن أن أخرج من المسجد حتى أصلي العشاء.
قال:  فيجلس وأجلس معه نذكر الله عز وجل، ونتذاكر ما فيه الخير، ومن كلمة  إلى  كلمة حتى أذن المؤذن لصلاة العشاء، وأقيمت صلاة العشاء فصلى معي  العشاء،  ورجع إلى بيته منشرحاً، وقال: غداً تأتيني إن شاء الله بعد العصر.
قال:  فلما اتصلت عليه من الغد إذا بزوجته تقول: ماذا فعلتم بفلان؟! قضى  الليل  كله وهو يصلي، ويذكر الله عز وجل، ويقول: شعرت بسعادة، ويقول: ما  عدت أريد  حلاً لمشكلتي، فذكر الله عز وجل هو ما كنت أبحث عنه، يقول: شعرت  بسعادة ما  وجدتها في مالي، ما وجدتها في ثرائي، ما وجدتها فيما أنا فيه.
يقول هذا  الداعية: سبحان الله العظيم، مضيت إليه بعد العصر، وإذا بفترة  قليلة جلسنا  فيها فحلت المشكلة، وانتهى الأمر الذي كان عائقاً له، وهو  يحسب له الحسابات  التي لا تنتهي، ولكن بذكر الله تعالى حلت مشكلته، ومن  كان مع الله تعالى  كان الله تعالى معه، ولو جلسنا نتذاكر في مثل هذا فإنه  كثير من قليل مما  يقع، فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى مع عبده، وإذا ذكر العبد  ربه كان الله تعالى  معه.
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى  ووجهه  الكريم أن يذيقنا حلاوة ذكره، ولذة مناجاته والإنابة إلى وجهه، إنه  ولي  ذلك والقادر عليه.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (232)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(23)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب صفة الحج والعمرة [1]
ما  من عبادة إلا ولها صفة وكيفية، قد تكفل الله سبحانه ببيانها، أو بينها    رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والركن الخامس من أركان الإسلام وهو الحج له    صفتان: صفة كمال، وصفة إجزاء.
ويشرع للحاج بعد وصوله إلى مكة المبيت  بمنى يوم الثامن، وذلك استعداداً   للوقوف بعرفة يوم التاسع، فالوقوف بعرفة  هو أعظم ركن من أركان الحج، إذ   تتوقف عليه صحة الحج من عدمه.
بيان أقسام صفة الحج والعمرة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما  بعد: فيقول المصنف رحمه الله: [باب صفة الحج والعمرة] صفة الشيء   حليته،  وما يتميز به عن غيره، وتكون الأوصاف بالشيء حسية وتكون معنوية،   وقد تقدم  بيان ذلك في تعريف الطهارة.
قوله: (صفة الحج والعمرة) أي: بيان هدي رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في   حجه وعمرته، ومن عادة الفقهاء والعلماء رحمهم  الله أنهم يبتدئون ببيان صفة   العبادة على سبيل العموم، فيذكرون ما يلزم وما  لا يلزم، ثم بعد ذلك   يبينون ما هو لازم وواجب على المكلف، ولذلك تنقسم  الصفات في العبادة إلى   قسمين: القسم الأول: يصطلح العلماء على تسميته بصفة  الإجزاء.
والقسم الثاني: يسمونه: صفة الكمال.
فإذا بيّن العلماء صفة الحج فإنهم يذكرون صفة الكمال ثم يتبعونها بصفة الإجزاء.
أما  المراد بصفة الكمال فهي أن يذكر الهدي الكامل لرسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم في العبادة، وحينئذٍ يكون في هذه الصفة ما هو ركن وما هو واجب   وما هو  سنة، ثم بعد ذلك يذكرون صفة الإجزاء التي يقتصر فيها على بيان   الواجب  واللازم.
لماذا يقسمون الصفات إلى هذين القسمين؟ السبب في هذا: أنك إذا  قرأت كتاباً   في الفقه، أو أردت أن تتعلم الفقه؛ لكي تعمل به وتعلم غيرك،  فإنك تحتاج   إلى معرفة صفة العبادة من حيث هي، ثم بعد ذلك تعرف ما الذي يعد  تركه  إثماً  وما الذي لا يعد تركه إثماً، فتعرف ما هو لازم وما هو غير لازم،   فاللازم  يعبرون عنه بالأركان والواجبات، وغير اللازم يعبرون عنه بالصفة   العامة،  فهو الآن يقول لك: باب صفة الحج، وسيأتيك بعدها: باب أركان الحج   وواجباته.
و
السؤال
 أليس الأولى أن نبدأ بصفة الإجزاء التي فيها الأركان والواجبات، أم أن الأولى أن نبدأ بصفة الكمال؟ 
الجواب
 أن  الأفضل أن تبدأ بصفة الكمال فتذكر صفة العبادة كاملة، ثم بعد ذلك   تقول:  هذا يجب وهذا لا يجب، أما لو ذكرت صفة الإجزاء أولاً، ثم جئت تذكر   صفة  الكمال فإنك تحتاج إلى تكرار، ولذلك منهج الفقهاء والعلماء أنهم   يذكرون صفة  الكمال أولاً ثم صفة الإجزاء بعدها، انظر إلى كتاب الوضوء فهم   ذكروا: صفة  الوضوء كاملة، ثم بعد أن انتهوا قالوا: والواجب كذا وكذا  وكذا.
كذلك في  باب الغسل ذكروا: صفة غسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كاملة كما في   حديث  ميمونة و عائشة رضي الله عنهما، ثم قالوا: والواجب من ذلك النية،   وتعميم  بدنه بالماء، والمضمضة والاستنشاق.
كذلك أيضاً هنا في الحج يذكرون الصفة  الكاملة للحج، فيذكرون ما يفعله   الحاج وما يفعله المعتمر، وبعد أن ينتهوا  من ذلك كله يقولون: والواجب كذا   وكذا وكذا، ويبينون ما هو ركن وما هو واجب  ما هو ركن بحيث لو تُرك بطلت   العبادة وما هو واجب بحيث لو تُرك لا تبطل  العبادة، ولكنه يجبر إذا كان من   جنس العبادات التي تجبر فيها الواجبات، أو  يحكم ببطلان العبادة في بعض   العبادات، كالصلاة إذا تعمد الترك للواجب.
وعلى  هذا سيذكر المصنف رحمه الله صفة الحج والعمرة الكاملة، ويبين في هذه   الصفة  الأفعال والأقوال التي يفعلها الحاج والمعتمر، ونحن بحاجة إلى هذه   الصفة  الكاملة؛ لأن من أوقع حجه وعمرته على أكمل الصفات وأتمها، مؤتسياً   ومقتدياً  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أحرى أن يتقبل الله حجه، وأن   يتقبل عمرته،  وأن يشكر سعيه وما كان من عمله.
صفة ومكان إحرام المتمتع وأهل مكة ووقت ابتدائه
[يسن للمحلين بمكة الإحرام بالحج يوم التروية قبل الزوال منها ويجزئ من بقية الحرم].
أي:  (يسن للمحلين الإحرام بالحج من مكة) من عادة العلماء رحمة الله عليهم   أنهم  إذا ابتدءوا صفة الحج أنهم يذكرون ابتداء النسك، أعني: نسك الحج   بالنسبة  للمتمتع؛ لأن القارن والمفرد كل منهما باق على إحرامه، ولكن الذي   فصل عمرته  عن حجه بالتمتع يحتاج إلى بيان ما الذي يلزمه، أما الذي هو حاج   وباقٍ على  إحرامه مفرداً أو قارناً فلا يزال في نسكه، ولا يزال في  إحرامه،  ولذلك  يبتدئ صفة الحج بذكر متى ومن أين يحرم من كان متمتعاً؟ لأن  الحاج  على ثلاثة  أنواع: إما أن يكون مفرداً، وإما أن يكون قارناً، وإما  أن يكون  متمتعاً،  فأما المفرد والقارن فإنه إذا قدم إلى مكة وطاف وبقي  بها إلى يوم  عرفة فلا  إشكال، أو إلى يوم التروية فلا إشكال، فإنه يمضي  إلى منى  مباشرة، وهكذا  بالنسبة للقارن؛ لأنه لازال كل منهما متلبساً  بالنسك، ولكن  الإشكال في هذا  المتمتع الذي أدى عمرته وبقي بمكة، فإنه محل  فكيف يدخل في  نسكه؟ فقال: إن  السنة أن يحرم من مكة، جاء عن أصاحب النبي  صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنهم أحرموا  من مكة حينما تحللوا وأرادوا أن يدخلوا  في نسك حجهم،  فلما كان اليوم الثامن  أحرموا بالحج، وللعلماء في هذه  المسألة وجهان: قال  بعض أهل العلم رحمة  الله عليهم: إنه يحرم من أي مكان  من مكة.
وقال بعضهم: إنه يحرم من الحرم، أي: من داخل المسجد الحرام.
والصحيح: مذهب جمهور العلماء: أنه يحرم من منزله، أو من أي موضع من داخل مكة قبل أن يصل إلى منى.
ورخص  بعض العلماء أن يؤخر إحرامه إلى منى، وفي النفس منه شيء، والذين   رخصوا في  تأخير الإحرام إلى منى، قالوا: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم   يأمر أصحابه  أن يحرموا قبل الخروج إلى منى.
وهذا لا يخلو من نظر، فإن الأصل يقتضي  أن من أراد المضي والذهاب إلى نسك   حجه يقتضي أن يكون من موضعه، وبناء على  ذلك فإنه إذا ذهب إلى منى فإنه   ذاهب وقاصد لحجه، وبين مكة ومنى مسافة، خاصة  في القديم فإنه كان هناك   مسافة تفصل مكة عن منى، ولذلك أشبه بالرجل الذي  يريد الإحرام من موضع من   البلد، فإن الأولى والأحرى له أن يحرم من مسكنه  الذي نوى منه.
وقال بعض العلماء: البلد كله بمثابة الموضع الواحد.
فعلى هذا القول الثاني في أن البلد كله بمثابة الموضع الواحد، فإنهم يرون أن له أن يؤخر إلى منى.
ولكن  الذي تطمئن إليه النفس أن يحرم من نفس مكة لإحرام الصحابة من الأبطح،   وهذا  هو الأولى والأحرى؛ لما فيه من زيادة العبادة، ولما فيه من  الاحتياط  لها،  وكل منهما مندوب إليه ومطلوب شرعاً.
وقوله: (المحلين) يشمل من كان  متمتعاً ويشمل أهل مكة، فأهل مكة إذا أرادوا   الحج فإنهم يكونون محلين في  داخل مكة، ولذلك يمضون من مكة، فالأفضل لهم   أن يحرموا من بيوتهم إعمالاً  للأصل كما ذكرنا.
قوله: (يوم التروية قبل الزوال منها) أي: أن السنة  والأفضل والأكمل أن يقع   إحرامهم قبل الزوال؛ وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم صلى فرض الظهر   والعصر من اليوم الثامن الذي هو يوم التروية بمنى، وصلى  المغرب والعشاء   والفجر وهما محسوبان من التاسع، أعني: يوم عرفة، وإن كان  بعض العلماء يرى   أن عشية عرفة لما بعد.
على العموم فالسنة أن يصلي  الخمسة الفروض بمنى، وإذا كانت السنة أن يصلي   الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء  والفجر بمنى فالعبرة بوقت هذه العبادة،   فلابد وأن يكون فعله للظهر بمنى.
يحرم  للنسك قبل الزوال، حتى إذا زالت الشمس ودخل وقت الظهر وهو بمنى،   أمكنه أن  يصيب السنة فيصلي مع الإمام، وهذا هو الأفضل والأكمل؛ لأنه هدي   رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وسمي يوم التروية بهذا الاسم ؛ لأنهم كانوا يحملون  فيه الماء إلى عرفة من   أجل ريِّ الحجاج؛ لأن الناس كانوا في القديم كثيرين،  وكان الماء قليلاً،   فيحتاجون إلى أن يحتاطوا للحجاج بتهيئة الماء قبل يوم  عرفة، فاليوم  الثامن  يهيئون فيه الماء، ويسمى: يوم التروية من أجل هذا،  فإذا أحرم يكون  إحرامه  منها، والضمير في (منها) عائد إلى مكة، فدل على أن  السنن منها:  زمانية،  ومنها: مكانية.
أولاً: يكون الإحرام قبل الزوال على وجه يدرك به صلاة الظهر بمنى.
ثانياً: يكون الإحرام من مكة كما ذكرنا، فيخرج إلى منى وهو حاج؛ حتى يكون أدعى لإصابة السنة، ولما فيه من الاحتياط كما ذكرنا.
قوله:  (ويجزئ من بقية الحرم) أي: يجزئ إحرامه من أي موضع من الحرم، وهذا   فيه رد  على من قال: إنه لا يحرم إلا من المسجد، أي: من مسجد مكة، والصحيح   أنه يحرم  من أي موضع من الحرم، ولكن يتحرى من بيته؛ لأن نيته أن لا يخرج   من بيته  إلا وهو محرم؛ لما فيه من الاحتياط.
مشروعية المبيت بمنى في يوم التروية
قال  المصنف رحمه الله: [ويبيت بمنى] قوله: (ويبيت بمنى) ؛ لأن النبي صلى   الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم باتوا بمنى، فصلوا الفروض   الخمسة  التي ذكرنا، وهذه سنة يثاب فاعلها ولا يعاقب تاركها.
قال بعض العلماء: صلاة الظهر يوم التروية للحاج بمنى أفضل من صلاته في المسجد الحرام.
وهذا  على القول بأن مضاعفة الصلاة تختص بالمسجد نفسه، فالجمهور خلافاً   للشافعية  يقولون: إن صلاة الظهر يوم التروية للحاج بمنى أفضل من صلاتها في   المسجد  الحرام، لماذا؟ قالوا: لأنه اتباع لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم؛  لأنه إذا  صلى الظهر بمنى تأسى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي  الاقتداء  بالرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم والتأسي به عليه الصلاة والسلام  أعظم الأجر  والثواب.
السير إلى عرفات بعد طلوع الشمس والدخول إليها بعد الزوال
[فإذا  طلعت الشمس سار إلى عرفة] قوله: (فإذا طلعت الشمس) أي: في صبيحة يوم   عرفة  يذهب إلى عرفة، ولذلك قال أنس رضي الله عنه: ( غدونا مع رسول الله   صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فمنا المهل ومنا المكبر ومنا الملبي، فلم يعب أحد  منا  على  الآخر )، فالسنة: أن يغدو بعد صلاة الفجر من منى إلى عرفات،  والسنة:  أن  يسلك طريق ضب الذي يكون من أسفل الجمرات من عند جمرة العقبة،  ثم إذا  مضى  منه إلى عرفات يأتي طريق المأزمين الذي هو طريق الجبال عن  يساره؛ لأن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من منى بعد أن صلى الفجر بمسجد  الخيف، ثم  لما صلى  الفجر مضى عليه الصلاة والسلام وغدا إلى عرفات، وكان  من هديه عليه  الصلاة  والسلام أن يمضي إلى عرفات راكباً، فلما سلك هذا  الطريق وهو طريق  ضب نزل  بنمرة، ونمرة: هو الموضع الذي بين حدود الحرم  وبين وادي عُرَنَةَ،  فأنت إذا  قدمت من جهة منى تريد دخول عرفات، فإنه  تقابلك أعلام الحرم التي  هي نهاية  حدود الحرم، بعد أعلام الحرم يقابلك  منبسط من الأرض فسيح يقرب من  نصف كيلو،  ويتقاصر ويضيق على حسب الوادي، ثم  بعد ذلك يقابلك وادي  عُرَنَةَ، ثم أرض  عرفة.
فكان من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن جاء فضربت له قبة بنمرة،  وكانوا لا   يشكُّون أنه سيبقى في حدود الحرم؛ لأن قريشاً في الجاهلية كانوا  يقولون:   نحن أهل الحرم ولا نخرج من الحرم، فكانوا يبقون في داخل حدود مكة،    ويتميزون عن الناس، وهذا هو الذي وردت فيه الآية: { ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ    حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ } [البقرة:199] فكانوا يقولون: إنهم الحمس وأهل    الحرم، وهذا من مختلقات الجاهلية، وهي من مسائل الجاهلية التي خالفوا فيها    دين الحنيفية، التي كانت عليها ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام، فنزل عليه  الصلاة   والسلام بنمرة، ولذلك قال العلماء: السنة أن لا يدخل إلى عرفات  إلا بعد   الزوال، لماذا؟ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يمض إلى عرفات  مباشرة،   وإنما نزل في هذا المنبسط من الأرض وبقي فيه إلى قرب زوال الشمس،  فلما زالت   الشمس ركب ناقته القصواء صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه، وهذا يستفاد  منه: أن   الأفضل والأكمل أن ينزل الحاج قبل عرفة إن أمكنه ذلك وتيسر له،  خاصة إذا   كان من طلاب العلم وأهل العلم، فالأفضل له أن يتحرى هذه السنة،  في أن يكون   دخوله لعرفات بعد الزوال، فيبقى في هذا الموضع، ولا زال بعض  طلاب العلم   وبعض المشايخ يتحرون هذه السنة إلى يومنا هذا والحمد لله،  فتراهم ينزلون في   نمرة حتى إذا زالت الشمس مضوا إلى عرفات، وكان عبد الله  بن عمر رضي الله   عنه يفعله، وإذا زالت الشمس مضى إلى المسجد وصلى على  الصفة التي سيذكرها   المصنف رحمه الله، الشاهد: أنه يمضي بعد صلاة الفجر،  ويكون نزوله دون عرفة،   ويكون دخوله إلى عرفة بعد الزوال.
حكم الوقوف بعرفة وحدودها
[وكلها موقف إلا بطن عرنة].
قوله:  (وكلها موقف) أي: كل عرفة موقف (إلا بطن عرنة) وهو الوادي؛ لأن   النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: ( ارتفعوا عن بطن عرنة ) فكان من هديه عليه   الصلاة  والسلام أنه لما زالت الشمس مضى على ناقته القصواء، وخطب الناس  من  بطن  الوادي، فخطب الناس بشعائر الإسلام خطبته المشهورة التي أحل فيها   الحلال  وحرم فيها الحرام، وبيّن فيها شرائع الإسلام، وأوضح الحقوق صلوات   الله  وسلامه عليه، ودعا إلى أدائها، وحرم المحارم وحذر منها صلوات الله   وسلامه  عليه، فكان من هديه أنه وقف ببطن عرنة للخطبة، ولذلك قال بعض   العلماء: إن  بطن عرنة من عرفة، ولكنه ليس بموضع للموقف، ومن هنا قال بعض   العلماء: إن  الموقف يبتدئ من بعد الصلاة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   خطب من بطن  الوادي ثم نزل فصلى عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم مضى إلى الموقف،   ولذلك  استفادوا من هذا أن السنة على النحو الآتي: أن ينزل دون عرفة -في   نمرة- قبل  الزوال، فإذا زالت الشمس مضى إلى المسجد وصلى مع الإمام، ثم بعد   ذلك يبتدئ  موقفه بعد انتهاء الصلاة، وعرفة كلها موقف إلا بطن عرنة، فمن   كان في بطن  الوادي أو كان بنمرة ما بين الوادي وما بين حدود الحرم، فإنه   لا يصح حجه  إذا لم يدخل إلى حدود عرفة.
مشروعية الجمع يوم عرفة بين الظهر والعصر وحكمته
[ويسن  أن يجمع بين الظهر والعصر] قوله: (ويسن أن يجمع بين الظهر والعصر)،   وهذا  الجمع جمع تقديم؛ والجمع ينقسم إلى قسمين: القسم الأول: جمع التقديم    وضابطه: أن يصلي الثانية في وقت الأولى، سواء كان الظهر مع العصر، أو    المغرب مع العشاء، فيصلي العصر في وقت الظهر، فيبدأ بالظهر أولاً ثم العصر    ثانياً.
وكذلك المغرب والعشاء، فيصلي العشاء في وقت المغرب، فيبدأ بصلاة المغرب ثم يقيم ويصلي العشاء، فهذا يسمى: جمع تقديم.
القسم  الثاني: جمع التأخير وضابطه: أن يصلي الأولى في وقت الثانية، فيؤخر   الظهر  إلى وقت العصر، ويؤخر المغرب إلى وقت العشاء، ولا يتأتى ذلك منه  إلا   بالنية، فيكون في خلال وقت الأولى وهي الظهر ووقت الأولى وهي المغرب    بالنسبة للعشاءين ناوياً الجمع، فلو كان على سفر ونسي وسها عن صلاة  المغرب،   ولم ينو الجمع حتى مضى وقت صلاة المغرب، ثم دخل وقت العشاء  فتذكر،  فحينئذٍ  يصلي المغرب أولاً لكن بنية القضاء لا بنية الجمع؛ لأنه  قد فاته  وقت  المغرب وهو لم ينو الجمع.
ولذلك الجمع يكون جمع تقديم وجمع تأخير، وهنا  الجمع في يوم عرفة جمع   تقديم؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم العصر إلى  وقت الظهر، وهذا الجمع   حكمته كما ذكر العلماء رحمة الله عليهم: التفرغ لما  هو أهم وأعظم وهو  ذكر  الله عز وجل والثناء عليه بتوحيده ومسألته من واسع  فضله؛ وذلك لأن  هذا  الموقف وهو موقف عرفة موقف عظيم، ولذلك جعل النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم  الحج  عرفة وقال: ( الحج عرفة ) ؛ تعظيماً لهذا الموقف،  فنظراً لهذا هيئت   الأسباب ليفرغ وقته للذكر ويفرغه للعبادة، إلى درجة أن  الصلاة التي هي  من  أعظم الأمور بعد الشهادتين وأجلها قدمت عن وقتها؛ حتى  يتفرغ في وقت   الثانية لذكر الله عز وجل وسؤاله من فضله.
سنية الوقوف عند جبل الرحمة مستقبل الصخرات راكباً
[ويقف راكباً عند الصخرات وجبل الرحمة].
الشيخ:  (ويقف راكباً)؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على ناقته   القصواء، يقف  راكباً وإن وقف بدون دابة فهذا يسمى: وقوفاً اعتبارياً: قال   بعض العلماء:  إن من السنة أن يكون على دابته، وفي حكم الدابة السيارة   الآن، ولا يشكل على  هذا أنه في السيارة كالراكب والجالس؛ لأنه على الدابة   كالراكب والجالس،  ولذلك السنة أن يكون على دابته إذا تيسر له ذلك، وإذا  لم  يتيسر وأراد أن  يقف في خيمته أو في منزله أو داخل المسجد في حدود  عرفة،  ويحتاط أن لا يقف  بمقدمة المسجد فإنه يجزيه، وهذا من باب الكمال لا  من باب  اللزوم والوجوب،  أي: أنه ليس بلازم وليس بواجب، المهم أنه يمضي  عليه  الوقت ولو لحظة وهو  داخل حدود عرفة في وقت الموقف.
فإذا وقف قام عند جبل الرحمة مستقبل  الصخرات؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم لما مضى إلى الموقف استقبل الصخرات،  وجعل حبل المشاة بين يديه، وتضرع   صلوات الله وسلامه عليه من بعد صلاته إلى  غروب الشمس، وهذا الموقف ليس   بلازم وإنما هو من باب الكمال إن تيسر  للإنسان، وأما إذا لم يتيسر ففي أي   موضع من عرفة يجزيه أن يقف فيه، وأن  يسأل الله عز وجل من فضله؛ لأن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( وعرفة كلها  موقف ) ، فأجاز للأمة الوقوف في  أي  موضع من عرفة، ولكن هنا أمر يفعله بعض  الناس وهو صعود الجبل، وصعود  الجبل  ليس له دليل يدل عليه، حتى قال بعض  العلماء: إن تكلف الصعود .
يعتبر بدعة وحدثاً؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم لم يتكلف ذلك، ولم   يتكلفه الصحابة، والغالب أن العامي يفعل ذلك  لاعتقاد الفضل ومزية الأجر،   ولذلك كان أشبه بالمحدث، والخير كل الخير في  اتباع رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم والإقتداء به والتأسي به صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه، فلا يشرع   الصعود إلى الجبل، خاصة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لم يفعل ذلك ولم   يفعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم.
ويجتهد في الدعاء  وسؤال الله عز وجل من فضله، ويقول بعض العلماء: إن   المسلم إذا نظر إلى حكم  الشرع بتقديم العبادة عن وقتها من أجل التفرغ   للدعاء والمسألة؛ دعاه ذلك  إلى أن يحفظ هذا الوقت، وأن يحفظ هذه الساعات   فيجتهد في سؤال الله عز وجل  من فضله العظيم، ولذلك كره بعض العلماء أن   ينام؛ لأن النوم يدل على  الاستخفاف بعظمة هذا الموقف، خاصة إذا كانت نفسه   قوية وعنده القدرة على أن  يصبر إلى الغروب، ولا شك أنه قد فاته خير كثير،   فالذي ينام مع قدرته على  المواصلة إلى المغرب لا شك أن فيه غفلة، وهذا  من  ضعف الإيمان -نسأل الله  السلامة والعافية- أن يأتي إلى هذا الموضع  الذي  تقطعت قلوب المسلمين حرقة  أن يبلغوه، وهلكت الأنفس من أجل بلوغه  والتمتع  به، وإذا به يضع رأسه لكي  يستريح وينام، ولا شك أن كل ذلك يدل  على غفلته  وموت قلبه نسأل الله السلامة  والعافية! بل قال بعض العلماء:  الأدهى من ذلك  والأمر أن يضيع وقته في فضول  الأحاديث، أو فيما حرم الله  من الغيبة  والنميمة.
فينبغي على طالب العلم  وعلى من كان قدوة كالعلماء ونحوهم، أنهم إذا فرغوا   من الصلاة أن يروا  الناس الاجتهاد في الدعاء، والإلحاح في المسألة   والضراعة مع البكاء  والخشوع، وسؤال الله عز وجل والثناء عليه سبحانه بما   هو أهله، فهذا من شكر  نعمة الله عز وجل على العبد، فالذي بلغ الإنسان لهذا   المبلغ لا شك أنه يريد  به الخير، ولو لم يرد الله بك خيراً لم يبلغك إلى   هذا المكان، ولم يبلغك  إلى هذا الموضع، فلذلك كان من الحري بالمسلم أن   يشكر نعمة الله عليه؛  فيجتهد في سؤال الله والتضرع لله سبحانه وتعالى،   وأفضل ما دعي به سبحانه  وأثني عليه هو توحيده والإكثار من قول: لا إله إلا   الله وحده لا شريك له،  له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، ولذلك   قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ( خير الدعاء دعاء عرفة، وخير ما قلت أنا   والنبيون من قبلي: لا إله  إلا الله ) .
فالمقصود: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نبه بهذا الحديث  على أن الأفضل أن   يثني على الله بتوحيده، الذي من أجله شرع الله عز وجل هذا  الركن العظيم،   فأفضل ما يثنى به على الله أن يوحد ويهلل ويكبر سبحانه،  فيشتغل المسلم   بالدعاء إلى غروب الشمس، ويجتهد في المسألة وسؤال الله عز  وجل من خيري   الدنيا والآخرة.
استغلال يوم عرفة بكثرة الدعاء وتخير جوامع الدعاء
[ويكثر  من الدعاء بما ورد] قوله: (ويكثر من الدعاء بما ورد) المراد هنا   (بما ورد)  يحتمل أمرين: إما بما ورد من دعائه يوم عرفة في حديث الطبراني   وغيره، ولا  تخلو هذه الأحاديث من كلام ومن ضعف.
وإما أن يدعو بما ورد، يعني: يتخير  في دعائه جوامع أدعية النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم، والتي منها: ( ربنا آتنا  في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا   عذاب النار )، ومنها قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( اللهم أصلح لي ديني  الذي  هو عصمت أمري وأصلح لي دنياي التي  فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي  إليها  معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل  خير، واجعل الموت راحة لي من  كل شر )  ونحو ذلك من الأدعية، وكذلك يدعو بما  ورد من توحيد الله عز وجل،  أعني:  التهليل كما ذكرنا، فالأفضل أن الداعي  إذا دعا يدعو بما ورد عن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه إذا دعا بالدعاء  الوارد كان له أجر  الاتباع لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد ذكر بعض  العلماء: أن من آداب الدعاء تخيّر جوامعه، وإذا تخيّر جوامع   الدعاء متأسياً  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ذلك أقرب لأن تجاب دعوته،   وتجاب مسألته،  فهو أحرى بالقبول من الله عز وجل؛ لأن التأسي بالنبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم  والاتباع لسنته فيه خير وبركة، وجعل الله اتباع رسوله   صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه سبيل هدى وطريق رحمة، فقال سبحانه: {   وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَهْتَدُونَ } [الأعراف:158] ، قال بعض   العلماء: ما تحرى أحد سنة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلا كان هادياً   مهدياً، أي: جعله الله مهتدياً في نفسه  هادياً لغيره، ولذلك تجد طلاب   العلم وأهل العلم الذين يتمسكون بالسنة  ويحرصون عليها، تجدهم هداة مهتدين،   وتجد ما يضع الله لهم من البركة والنفع  عند المسلمين خيراً كثيراً،  فلذلك  يحرص الإنسان على أن يدعو بما ورد عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛  لما فيه  من رجاء القبول، ولما فيه من الاهتداء  والرحمة والخير الذي جعله  الله عز  وجل لمن تأسى واقتدى به صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه.
مدة الوقوف بعرفات وابتداؤه وانتهاؤه
[ومن وقف ولو لحظة من فجر يوم عرفة إلى فجر يوم النحر].
قوله:  (ومن وقف ولو لحظة من فجر يوم عرفة)، هنا مسألتان: المسألة الأولى:   ما هو  أقل الواجب في الوقوف؟ والمسألة الثانية: ابتداء الوقوف، متى يبتدئ   الوقوف  ومتى ينتهي؟ هاتان المسألتان متعلقتان بركن الوقوف بعرفة.
المسألة  الأولى: ذكر المصنف رحمه الله المضي من منى إلى عرفات، وبعد أن   بيّن لك هدي  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصفة الكاملة في الوقوف، ف
السؤال
 ما  هو المعتبر للوقوف بعرفة؟ فقال رحمه الله: (ومن وقف ولو لحظة)، أي:   فمن  دخل إلى حدود عرفة ولو ماراً بها ولو مر بجزءٍ منها مروراً، وهذا هو   المعبر  عنه بلحظة، فإنه يعتبر واقفاً إذا كان في الوقت المعتبر والمحدد   شرعاً،  والدليل على ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( من صلى صلاتنا هذه،   ووقف  موقفنا هذا، وكان قد أتى عرفات أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار ) فقوله: (أي   ساعة)  أي: لحظة؛ لأن العرب تطلق الساعة على اللحظة كقوله تعالى: { كَأَنْ   لَمْ  يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِنَ النَّهَارِ } [يونس:45] فالمراد به   اللحظة  اليسيرة، ومن هذا الحديث أخذ العلماء دليلاً على أن الوقوف بعرفة   يجزئ ولو  لحظة، إذا وقع في الوقت المعتبر، لكن لهذا الحكم ضوابط سيأتي  إن  شاء الله  بيانها.
المسألة الثانية: متى يبتدئ الوقوف بعرفة؟ وهذه مسألة فيها  إشكال، فأنت   إذا جئت تنظر إلى يوم عرفة ممكن أن تقول: من طلوع فجر يوم عرفة  على أن   النهار يبدأ من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع فجر يوم النحر هذا ابتداء  وانتهاء.
من ناحية الانتهاء لا إشكال في أنه ينتهي بطلوع فجر يوم النحر،  لكن   الابتداء قال بعضهم: من طلوع الفجر، وقال بعضهم: من طلوع الشمس، وقال    بعضهم: من زوال الشمس، وهذا القول الأخير من القوة بمكان، وفائدة الخلاف:    أنه إذا وقف قبل الزوال ومضى إلى مزدلفة، أو وقف قبل الزوال ثم أغمي عليه،    أو أصابه عذر وخرج من عرفة حتى فات زمان التدارك، فإنه على القول بأنه    يبتدئ الوقوف من الزوال لم يصح حجه ويتحلل بعمرة؛ لأن الوقت المعتبر والحد    المعتبر شرعاً يبتدئ من زوال الشمس، فإذا وقف قبل الزوال أشبه كما لو  وقف   قبل يوم عرفة، فلا يجزيه أن يقف قبل زوال الشمس، وهذا القول إذا  نظرنا إلى   ظاهر السنة في فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام، أنه لم يدخل عرفة إلا  بعد  الزوال  فإنه يقوى، لكن من قال: بأنه يبتدئ من طلوع الشمس يقويه قوله  عليه  الصلاة  والسلام من حديث عروة بن مضرس : ( وكان قد أتى عرفات أي  ساعة من  ليل أو  نهار ) فإن ساعات النهار تبتدئ من طلوع الشمس، فحينئذٍ  تستطيع  القول: بأن  السنة من الزوال، وما قبل الزوال دخل بظاهر قوله عليه  الصلاة  والسلام: (من  نهار) فإن نهاراً نكرة، والنهار يبتدئ من طلوع  الشمس، فإن  قيل: بأن النهار  يبتدئ من طلوع الفجر، وهذا قول اختاره بعض  العلماء.
تقول: لو وقف من بعد طلوع الفجر من يوم عرفة ولو لحظة أجزأه وصح حجه.
قوله:  (من وقف) المراد أن يكون في الموضع المعتبر للوقوف، حتى ولو كان   محمولاً،  فلو حمل أو كان في سيارة فإنه يصدق عليه أنه واقف بعرفة، فليس   المراد من  الوقوف وقوف الصفة، يعني: أن يستتم قائماً، فإنه بالإجماع لو   كان محمولاً  كالمشلول ونحو ذلك فإنه يجزيه.
قوله: (من فجر يوم عرفة) هذا مبني على ما قلناه: إن الليل ينتهي بطلوع الفجر، قالوا: فالنهار يبتدئ من طلوع الفجر.
هناك قول ثانٍ: إنه يبتدئ من طلوع الشمس كما ذكرنا على أن النهار أصلاً تكون بدايته من طلوع الشمس، وهذا في الحقيقة أقوى.
وهناك  فوائد تترتب على هذا، منها: مسألة تقسيم الليل، متى تحدد نصف الليل   وثلث  الليل في قيام الليل، ففي قيام الليل تحسب إلى طلوع الفجر حتى تحسب   الثلث  الأخير، أما نصف الليل ووقت انتهاء نصف الليل يكون الحساب من غروب   الشمس  إلى طلوع الفجر الصادق.
وهناك قول آخر: وهو أن يحسب من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع الشمس، وهذا قول مرجوح، ونبه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في المجموع إلى رجحان الأول.
قوله:  (إلى فجر يوم النحر)، أي: إذا طلع فجر يوم النحر فإنه بالإجماع لا   يصح  وقوفه، إذا طلع الفجر الصادق، وعرفنا الآن أنه يبتدئ الوقوف إما بطلوع    الفجر الصادق، وإما بطلوع الشمس، وإما بالزوال، فمن ناحية الجواز مثل ما    ذكرنا في هذه الحدود الثلاثة والأقوال الثلاثة، من حيث السنة: يبتدئ   الوقوف  من الزوال، أي: من بعد صلاة الظهر والعصر، وأن يحضر وينصت للخطبة   فإنه  يبتدئ وقوفه بعد ذلك، وهو السنة والأفضل؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم  انصرف إلى عرفات بعد صلاته وخطبته، فمن ناحية السنة الموقف يكون من   بعد  الزوال ومن بعد الصلاة، لكن عندما يقف بعد الزوال فمتى يدفع؟ هل يدفع   بغروب  الشمس، أو يدفع قبل الغروب؟ 

الجواب
 أنه لا يدفع إلا بعد غروب  الشمس، وهذا بإجماع العلماء، على أن الواجب   عليه أن يبقى إلى غروب الشمس،  وعليه فإن وقوف النهار يتقيد بغروب الشمس   بخلاف وقوف الليل، فمن وقف نهاراً  فإنه لا يستتم موقفه على الوجه المعتبر   إلا إذا غربت عليه الشمس وهو  بعرفة، فإذا كان الوقوف نهاراً فلابد وأن   يمسك جزءاً من الليل، وسنبين  السبب في ذلك ودليله من حديث جابر رضي الله   عنه.
أما لو وقف ليلاً  فيجزيه أي لحظة، فقوله هنا: ولو لحظة ليس على إطلاقه،   إنما المراد به هنا  بيان الركن، فالوقوف الذي يتحقق به ركن الحج يبتدئ من   هذا الزمان وينتهي  بهذا الزمان، هذا قصد الركنية، أما من جهة الوقوف   الواجب واللازم الذي  ينبغي عليه أن يتقيد به، وإذا ضيعه لزمه الدم وجبره   فسيبينه رحمه الله.
شروط أهلية صحة الوقوف بعرفات
[وهو أهل له صح حجه وإلا فلا].
قوله:(وهو  أهل له) يشترط في وقوف الركن هذا أن يكون أهلاً، وللأهلية شروط:   الأول: أن  يكون مسلماً فلا يكون كافراً، ولو أن كافراً مثلاً كان بأرض   عرفة قبل  الزوال وأسلم بعد الزوال أو أسلم بعد غروب الشمس وقبل طلوع الفجر   ولو بلحظة  واحدة، وكان قد نوى حجاً فإنه يجزيه ويصح منه، إذاً لابد أن   تكون الأهلية  متوفرة وموجودة، فلو كان كافراً لم يصح وقوفه، فلو أسلم قبل   طلوع الفجر كان  واقفاً، كأن يكون رقيقاً يخدم سيده وهو كافر فحج مع سيده.
أما لو مضى  إلى عرفات -هو لا يدخل مكة على القول بأن الكافر لا يدخل مكة-   مع سيده فبقي  بعرفة يخدمه ويقوم على حاله، ثم طلع الفجر فأسلم، فبطلوع   الفجر لا يجزيه  وقوفه ولا يعتد بوقوفه؛ لأنه وقف وهو ليس بأهل.
الشرط الثاني: أن يكون  عاقلاً، فلو كان مجنوناً فإنه لا يصح وقوفه، أو كان   سكراناً وهو خلاف شرط  العقل؛ لأن العقل يزول إما بالجنون أو بالسكر أو   بالإغماء؛ لأنه في حكم  زائل العقل، ففي هذه الأحوال الثلاثة لو كان   مجنوناً ودخل إلى حدود عرفة  فإنه لا يجزيه، وهكذا لو كان مغمىً عليه فحمل   إلى حدود عرفة في وقت الإجزاء  ثم إنه لم يفق إلا بعد انتهاء الوقت لم  يجزه  ذلك الوقوف، وهكذا لو كان  سكراناً -والعياذ بالله- فإنه لا يجزيه  الوقوف  إلا إذا كان مسلماً عاقلاً،  وهو أهل للوقوف.
الشرط الثالث: أن يكون داخلاً في النسك وهو الإحرام،  فلو وقف وهو حلال، ثم   نوى الإحرام بالحج بعد انتهاء وقت الوقوف لم يجزه،  كما لو حج بعد الوقت.
حكم من وقف نهاراً بعرفة ثم خرج منها قبل الغروب ولم يعد
[ومن  وقف نهاراً ودفع قبل الغروب ولم يعد قبله فعليه دم] هذه صفة قدر   الواجب،  فبعد أن بيّن الصفة المعتبرة لتحقق ركن الوقوف شرع الآن فيما يجب:   فقال  رحمه الله: (ومن وقف نهاراً ودفع قبل الغروب).
هذا شرط الوقوف النهاري  الذي يجب على المكلف إذا وقف نهاراً أن يمسك جزءاً   من الليل، فيقف إلى غروب  الشمس، وثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم من حديث جابر :  ( أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام اجتهد في  الدعاء  وسأل الله من فضله حتى غابت  الشمس وذهبت الصفرة ) ، فهناك أمران:  الأمر  الأول: الغروب، والأمر الثاني:  ذهاب الصفرة، وذهاب الصفرة يأخذ ما  لا يقل  عن ثلاث دقائق وهي صفرة الشمس  بعد مغيبها، يعني: يبقى بعد الغروب  بهذا  القدر، حتى قال بعض العلماء: إنه  يعتبر داخلاً في الحد الواجب؛ لأن  جابراً  رضي الله عنه قال: ( وذهبت الصفرة  ) أي: ذهبت صفرة الشمس بعد  غروبها، بل  كان بعض العلماء يرى أن صلاة المغرب  لا تصح إلا بعد ذهاب هذه  الصفرة، وإن  كان الصحيح أنه لا يشترط؛ لأن حديث  جابر رضي الله عنه في  الصحيحين: (  والمغرب إذا وجبت ) وقد بيّنا هذا في  مواقيت الصلاة.
فذهاب الصفرة هو السنة في الدفع من عرفات، والهدي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه وقف حتى غابت الشمس وذهبت الصفرة.
لو  سألك سائل وقال: كيف أوجبت عليَّ أن أقف إلى غروب الشمس مع أن النبي   صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: ( وكان قد أتى عرفات أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار )،   هذا قد  وقف بعرفات ساعة من نهار وصدق عليه الحديث، تقول: إن النبي صلى   الله عليه  وسلم بيّن قوله: ( أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار ) بفعله حيث وقف حتى   دخل عليه  الليل، فصار حداً لازماً واجباً على الحاج إذا وقف بعرفة نهاراً   أن يظل  بعرفة حتى تغيب الشمس وتذهب الصفرة، والدليل على ذلك قوله عليه   الصلاة  والسلام: ( خذوا عني مناسككم )، قالوا: فدل فعله عليه الصلاة   والسلام على  وجوب إمساك جزء من الليل، فإذا أمسك الجزء من الليل حينئذٍ صح   وقوف النهار،  فلو وقف بعرفات نهاراً ثم دفع قبل غروب الشمس فلا يخلو من   حالتين: الحالة  الأولى: أن يمضي ولا يعود فعليه دم؛ لفوات الواجب عليه من   إمساك جزء من  الليل، وظاهر حديث جابر رضي الله عنه ووقوفه عليه الصلاة   والسلام يدل على  وجوب الدم عليه؛ لأن هذا الموقف كما ذكرنا على هذه الصفة   وقع بياناً لواجب،  وبيان الواجب واجب.
الحالة الثانية: أن يرجع قبل الفجر ولو بلحظة،  مثلاً: ثم أتى عرفات الساعة   الثانية ظهراً ووقف ثم دفع قبل أن تغرب الشمس  فَنُبِّهَ فرجع، فإن كان  قد  رجع فلا يخلو رجوعه من حالتين: الحالة الأولى:  إما أن يرجع قبل أن  تغرب  الشمس، فإن رجع قبل غروب الشمس وبقي إلى أن غابت  الشمس فلا إشكال،  وسقط  عنه الدم وهو قول جماهير العلماء.
الحالة  الثانية: أن يرجع بعد غروب الشمس، فإذا رجع بعد غروب الشمس فبعض   العلماء  يقول: يسقط عنه الدم الواجب؛ لأن رجوعه إلغاء للموقف الأول في   النهار، وقال  بعض العلماء: قد وقع إخلاله ولم يمكنه التدارك بمغيب الشمس.
وهذا القول  من جهة الأصول توضيحه: أنه لما وقف نهاراً تعيّن عليه إمساك   جزءٍ من  الليل، فإن رجع في النهار فقد ألغى موقفه الأول بالرجوع قبل غروب   الشمس،  وصارت العبرة بالموقف الثاني لا بالأول، فصح وأجزأه أن يقف إلى   غروب الشمس،  أما لو رجع بعد غروب الشمس، فإنه لم يتدارك ما يجب عليه في   الأول، وإنما  تدارك الوقوف؛ لأن الوقوف يقع في الليل ويقع في النهار   فقالوا: حينئذٍ  يلزمه دم، فهذه الحالة الثانية أشبه بالصحة وأقوى؛ وذلك   لأن الإخلال قد وقع  بمجرد المغيب، أما لو رجع قبل غروب الشمس فقد صار   رجوعه ملغياً للموقف  الأول واعتد بالموقف الثاني لا بالأول؛ لأن الزمان   الذي فيه الوجوب قد وقع  على الصفة المعتبرة.*
*يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (233)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(23)*
*
*

*عدم لزوم الدم لمن وقف ليلاً بعرفة ولو للحظة
[ومن وقف ليلاً فقط فلا] قوله: (ومن وقف ليلاً فلا) أي: لا يلزمه دم؛ لأنه يجزيه حتى ولو وقف لحظة؛ لأن وقوف الليل لا يتقيد.
ما يفعله الحاج بعد غروب شمس يوم عرفة
[ثم  يدفع بعد الغروب إلى مزدلفة بسكينة ويسرع في الفجوة ويجمع بها بين    العشاءين] قوله: (ثم يدفع بعد غروب الشمس إلى مزدلفة)، قيل: سميت مزدلفة:    من الازدلاف وهو التقرب، ومنه قوله تعالى: { وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ    لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } [الشعراء:90]، وقيل: سميت بذلك؛ لأنها موضع قربة وطاعة    لله سبحانه وتعالى، وقيل: سميت بذلك؛ لأن الناس يأتونها زلفاً من الليل،    وتسمى: المشعر الحرام، فبعد انتهاء موقفه بعرفة السنة أن يدفع بعد الغروب    إلى مزدلفة بسكينة ووقار.
العمل الأول: الدفع من عرفة إلى مزدلفة
وكان  من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه إذا غابت عليه الشمس يوم عرفة دفع   إلى  مزدلفة وأخر صلاة المغرب إلى مزدلفة، وكان يسير العنق فإذا وجد فجوة   نص،  أي: كان يسير سيراً خفيفاً فإذا وجد فرجة أرسل لناقته وأسرعت على قدر   ما  يجد من سعة، وكان يقول: ( أيها الناس! السكينة السكينة ) دفع صلوات   الله  وسلامه عليه حتى بلغ الشعب -وهو الشعب الذي دون المشعر- فدخل فيه   وبال عليه  الصلاة والسلام، ثم توضأ وضوءاً خفيفاً، والسنة: أن يكون مسيره   من طريق  المأزمين، وطريق المأزمين: هو الطريق الذي بين الجبلين حينما  تخرج  من  عرفات، ويكون المسجد وراء ظهرك وتذهب إلى جهة مزدلفة.
وهناك طريقان:  الطريق الذي ينصب من بين الجبال، والطريق الآخر -الأيسر- هو   طريق ضب الذي  يقبل به من منى، وهو مقدمه عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فطريق المأزمين هو الذي  بين الجبلين، وهو مشهور وباقٍ إلى الآن، وهو طريق   المشاة الآن، وفيه طريق  للسيارات، لكن السيارات تتيامن فيه، وطريق المشاة   الذي ينصب إلى داخل  مزدلفة يسمى طريق المأزمين، وكلها من السنة، فحتى لو   مضى من طريق السيارات  الأيمن فإنه يصيب السنة؛ لأنه جزء من طريق  المأزمين.
العمل الثاني: الجمع بين المغرب والعشاء بمزدلفة
فلما  دفع عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى مزدلفة ولما قال له أسامة : ( الصلاة يا   رسول  الله! قال: الصلاة أمامك ) أخذ بعض العلماء من هذا دليلاً: أن  السنة  أن  يؤخر صلاة المغرب ولا يصليها إلا بمزدلفة، حتى قال بعض العلماء:  حتى  ولو  وصل إلى مزدلفة قرب الفجر، يعني: في أوقات الضرورة فإنه يؤخر؛  لأن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصلاة أمامك)، وهذا مذهب الحنفية،  وكان  بعض  العلماء يشير به إلى تمسك الإمام أبي حنيفة بالسنة، ولذلك  قالوا: إن  الإمام  أبا حنيفة رحمة الله عليه كان يجتهد كثيراً لقلة  الأحاديث عنده،  وكان يخاف  الوضع على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حيث كان في  المشرق،  والأحاديث هناك قليلة، ولذلك قال الإمام الشافعي  لصاحب أبي حنيفة  محمد بن  الحسن : أناشدك الله أصاحبنا أعلم بالسنة، أم  صاحبكم؟ قال: اللهم  صاحبكم.
فكانت السنة قليلة عنده رحمة الله عليه فكان يجتهد كثيراً.
ولذلك  لما جاء هذا الحديث وقال فيه أسامة : ( الصلاة يا رسول الله! قال   النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: الصلاة أمامك ) قال الإمام أبو حنيفة : لا تصلى   إلا  بالمزدلفة، وهذا يدل على أن الأئمة رحمة الله عليهم الظن بهم أنهم  لا   يتركون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفيه تزكية لهذا الإمام الجليل   رحمة  الله عليه، وأن ما كان منه من اجتهادات إنما كان سببها عدم بلوغه   النص،  فالواجب على من تبعه ورأى اجتهاده يعارض النص أن يعدل إلى النص؛ لأن   هذا من  متابعته رحمة الله عليه.
فقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الصلاة أمامك)  قال العلماء: إنه يؤخر المغرب   حتى ولو وصل في وقت العشاء، ولكن لو وصل  إليها مبكراً -كما هو الحال  الآن-  في وقت المغرب، فإنه يجمع جمع تقديم،  والمسافة بين المزدلفة وبين  عرفات  طويلة وتأخذ وقتاً، والغالب أنه لا يصل  إلى بعد دخول وقت العشاء،  ولذلك  قالوا: إن السنة أن يجمع سواء كان جمعه جمع  تقديم أو جمع تأخير.
قوله: (بسكينة) أي: بهدوء، وهي مأخوذة من سكن الشيء إذا استقر.
قوله:  (ويجمع بها بين العشاءين) هذا من باب التغليب كالقمرين والعمرين من   باب  التغليب، وكما ذكرنا إما أن يجمع جمع تقديم أو جمع تأخير.
العمل الثالث: المبيت بمزدلفة
[ويبيت بها].
قوله: (ويبيت بها) أي: فيها، فالباء للظرفية؛ لأن الباء لها أكثر من عشرة معان، منها: الظرفية.
تعدّ  لصوقاً واستعن بتسببٍ وبدل صحاباً قابلوك بالاستعلا وزد بعضهم يميناً   تحز  معانيها كلها فمن معانيها الظرفية: (يبيت بها) أي: داخل حدود  مزدلفة؛  لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بات بها، والسنة أنه يبادر بالمبيت  ولا  يشتغل  بشيء آخر؛ حتى يستطيع الاستيقاظ للفجر في أول وقته، وهذا هو  هدي  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمبيت بمزدلفة واجب من واجبات الحج؛  لأن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بات بها، ووقع فعله بياناً للمجمل، ولذلك  فإن  مذهب جماهير  العلماء أن المبيت بمزدلفة يعتبر من واجبات الحج، حتى  قال بعض  العلماء: إنه  ركن من أركان الحج، وإن كان الصحيح أنه واجب من  الواجبات.
وقوله:  (ويبيت بها) كما قلنا، أي: في حدود مزدلفة؛ وذلك لأن النبي صلى   الله عليه  وسلم بات فيها، سواء كان بجوار المشعر أو بعيداً عن المشعر، ما   دام أنه  داخل حدود مزدلفة.
والبيتوتة هنا مطلقة، يعني: لو أن إنساناً بقي  بمزدلفة ولم ينم فإنه يعتبر   قد بات بمزدلفة؛ لأن البيتوتة تتحقق حتى ولو لم  ينم، قال تعالى: {   وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبِّهِمْ سُجَّدًا  وَقِيَامًا } [الفرقان:64]   فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى أنهم يبيتون مع أنهم قائمون  الليل، فالمقصود: أن   البيتوتة تتحقق حتى لو جلس في مزدلفة ولم ينم، ولكن  السنة والأفضل أن   ينام، قال العلماء: إنه إذا نام استيقظ مبكراً وهو قوي  النفس مستجم الروح،   فيكون أحضر لقلبه إذا دعا بالمشعر الحرام، وأخشع عند  سؤاله لله عز وجل،   وذلك من أسباب الإجابة.
الأسئلة
حكم التلبية يوم عرفة

السؤال
 إذا تفرغ وانشغل يوم عرفة بما ورد من الدعاء، هل معنى ذلك أن يكف عن التلبية أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما  بعد: فالسنة المحفوظة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدعاء، فيدعو   الله  عز وجل ويسأله من فضله، وليس هناك ما يدل على ذكر التلبية أو نفيها،   إن  قيل: يلبي أثناء دعائه فله وجه من جهة الاستصحاب، هذا يسمى: استصحاب   الأصل.
وقول  جماهير العلماء: على أن عرفة موضع للتلبية، خلافاً للمالكية وطائفة   من  فقهاء المدينة، حيث قالوا: إن التلبية تنقطع بالمضي إلى الصلاة في يوم    عرفة؛ لأن الحج عرفة، فإذا كان يلبي من أجل الحج فإنه ينتهي بمضيه إلى    عرفة، وهذا قول مرجوح؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه لبى بعد    عرفة، وعلى هذا فلو قال قائل: بأنه يلبي أثناء دعائه، فهذا من باب استصحاب    الأصل، ولو قال قائل: يشتغل بالدعاء، فهذا هو الأصل في الأدعية أنه  يشتغل   فيها بدعاء الله عز وجل وسؤاله من فضله.
والله تعالى أعلم.

معنى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (خذوا عني مناسككم)

السؤال
 كيف  نفرق بين المسنونات والواجبات في حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  علماً بأن  الكل مندرج تحت قوله عليه السلام: ( خذوا عني مناسككم )، وضحوا  ذلك أثابكم  الله؟ 

الجواب
 المنسك  يكون بالأفعال التي فعلها عليه الصلاة والسلام، هذا في الأصل،  ولذلك سميت:  المناسك يقال: عرفة ومنى والصفا والمروة، هذه من مناسك الحج،  تطلق المناسك  على الأماكن، قال تعالى: { لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ جَعَلْنَا  مَنسَكًا هُمْ  نَاسِكُوهُ } [الحج:67]، وتطلق على الأفعال ومنها: الذبح،  كقوله تعالى: {  قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي } [الأنعام:162] .
وقوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( خذوا عني مناسككم ) وقع هذا على سبيل  العموم، فهو يشمل الأقوال  والأفعال من حيث الأصل، لكن المعتبر عند الجمهور  رحمة الله عليهم، فيما  ذكروه من الأركان والواجبات، إنما هو في الأفعال  وهي الغالبة، فقد وقع منه  عليه الصلاة والسلام بيان لما أجمل القرآن في  قوله: { وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى  النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ } [آل عمران:97] من جهة  الأفعال، وأما بالنسبة  للأقوال: فتأتي أدلة تخصص أو تدل على أن هذا القول  سنة وليس بواجب ولا  لازم، أما كيفية التفريق فهذا يرجع إلى ضوابط قررها  العلماء في علم الأصول،  سنذكرها إن شاء الله في باب أركان الحج وواجباته،  ما هو الركن؟ وما هو  الواجب؟ وما هو السنة؟ ونبين لماذا صرفنا هذا الفعل  من كونه لازماً إلى  كونه مسنوناً، ودليل الصرف؟ وهذا إن شاء الله سيأتي  بيانه في موضعه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
وأظن  السائل فيما يظهر لي والله أعلم أن مراده أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  قال: ( خذوا عني مناسككم )، هذا أمر يدل على أن جميع ما فعله في  الأصل واجب  ولازم، فلماذا نقول: إن فِعْلُه هذا في الحج سنة، مع أنه عليه  الصلاة  والسلام قال: (خذوا عني مناسككم)؟! والواقع أن العلماء رحمة الله  عليهم  بينوا هذا، وأظن أن هذا هو الإشكال عنده فيما يظهر، وهو إشكال وارد  من هذا  الوجه، يعني: حينما تنظر إلى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (خذوا عني  مناسككم)  هذا أمر يدل على أن جميع ما فعله وما وقع منه عليه الصلاة  والسلام يعتبر  واجباً، لكن العلماء رحمة الله عليهم قالوا: إن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم  قصد بالمنسك: أداء الشعيرة؛ والسبب في ذلك: أن الحنيفية  بدلها المشركون من  أهل مكة وغيرهم في الجاهلية، فزادوا ونقصوا وحرفوا  وأحدثوا وابتدعوا، فجاء  فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام لبيان أصول الدين في  العبادة ذاتها، وبيان ما أمر  الله عز وجل ببيانه من توحيده سبحانه، وحدود  وضوابط العبادة التي هي الحج،  فقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( خذوا عني  مناسككم ) المراد به بيان الهدي،  بغضِّ النظر عن كونه في الأصل واجباً أو  غير واجب، لكن العلماء يستأنسون  بقوله: ( خذوا عني مناسككم ) على الوجوب؛  لأن الحديث يقول: (خذوا عني) ولم  يقل: افعلوا فعلي، وفرق بين: (خذوا عني)،  وبين قوله: افعلوا ما فعلت؛ لأن  خذوا عني المراد به التعلم، والتعلم يشمل  ما هو واجب وما ليس بواجب، فوقع  بياناً للحنيفية وليس المراد به تعين  الفعل منه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأظن  الأمر واضحاً؛ لأن اللفظ: (خذوا عني  مناسككم) يدل على التعلم والتلقي،  ولذلك قال: ( فإني لا أدري لعلِّي لا  ألقاكم بعد عامي هذا ) ، فكأن المراد  به جهة التعلم للشعائر، وهذا أعم من  أن يكون دليلاً على الأركان، أو دليلاً  على الواجب، أو دليلاً على اللزوم،  يشكل على هذا لو قلنا: إن المراد به  التعليم، كيف يحتج العلماء به على  سنته وهديه في الحج؟ نقول: نعم؛ لأنه لما  ذكر هذا الشيء بقوله: ( خذوا عني  مناسككم ) تنبيهاً على مشروعية هذا الفعل  وإقراره للحنيفية وما فيه من  الهدي، وليس المراد به مسألة الإلزام وكونه  ركناً أو كونه واجباً، بل هو  أعم من ذلك، وعلى هذا الذي يظهر أنه لا إشكال  في الحديث.
وخلاصة الجواب أن يقال: إن لفظ الحديث في قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: (  خذوا عني مناسككم ) لا يساعد على تعيّن أو وجوب أو لزوم كل ما  كان في حجة  الوداع، بل إن الإجماع منعقد على أنه ليس كل ما وقع في حجة  الوادع واجباً،  إذاً لو قلت بذلك للزم كل من حج أن تكون أفعاله وأقواله  كاملة مثلما ورد  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بحيث لو وقف على الصفا ولم  يدع بطل وقوفه؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا على الصفا، وحتى لو وقف  ودعا ولم يدع  مثل دعائه الوارد المتقيد لم يصح أيضاً؛ لأنك ترى أنه لازم  كالركن  وكالواجب، ولا يقول أحد بهذا، وحينئذٍ يكون قد حمل الحديث في المعنى  ما لا  يحتمل وفوق ما يدل عليه، ولا شك أن المراد به الأخذ بمعنى التلقي  عنه  عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقد علل هذا بقوله: ( فإني لا أدري لعلي لا  ألقاكم  بعد عامي هذا ) أي: تعلموا هديي وسنتي، التي هي أعم من كون هذا الشي   واجباً أو ليس بواجب، وليس المراد به الإلزام والدلالة على الركنية   والوجوب كما لا يخفى.
جواز الإحرام بالحج قبل يوم التروية

السؤال
 هل يجوز الإحرام بالحج قبل يوم التروية مثل اليوم السادس أو السابع، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 لا بأس ولا حرج في ذلك، ولكن السنة والأكمل أن يحرم يوم التروية إذا كان متمتعاً.
أما  بالنسبة لأهل مكة فالجمهور: على أنه يجوز لهم أن يؤخروا الإحرام إلى  يوم  التروية، ويجوز لهم إلى يوم عرفة، قال عمر رضي الله عنه بإلزام أهل  مكة بأن  يحرموا لهلال عشر من ذي الحجة، وهذا من فقه الفاروق رضي الله عنه  وأرضاه؛  والسبب في هذا: أنه قال -كما روى مالك في الموطأ-: مالي أرى الناس  يأتون  شعثاً غبراً وتأتون مدهنين.
يعني: أن الناس الآفاقيين يأتون إلى عرفة  وهم متغيّرة ألوانهم ومصفرة، وهم  في شعث وغبرة؛ بسبب طول العهد بالإحرام،  وأهل مكة يكون إحرامهم يوم  التروية، فيأتون مدهنين ومختلفين عن الناس،  فيقول: مالي أرى الناس يأتون  شعثاً غبراً وتأتون مدهنين، أهلوا لهلال عشر  من ذي الحجة.
فأمرهم بإهلال عشر من ذي الحجة، لكن هذا عند جماهير  العلماء ليس بلازم،  وإنما قصد به رضي الله عنه وأرضاه الكمال؛ لما لهم فيه  من زيادة الأجر  والمثوبة، قالوا: في هذا دليل على أنه يجوز أن يحرم قبل يوم  التروية ولا  بأس، كما لو وجب عليه دم التمتع فأحرم لليوم الثالث؛ حتى يصوم  الرابع  والخامس والسادس، أو أحرم في اليوم الرابع؛ ليصوم الخامس والسادس  والسابع،  أو أحرم لليوم الخامس؛ ليصوم السادس والسابع والثامن في حجه، وهذا  لا بأس  به، وظاهر القرآن يدل عليه في هدي التمتع كما لا يخفى.
والله تعالى أعلم.
الفرق بين النائم والمغمى عليه من حيث فقدان الوعي

السؤال
 هل يقاس النائم على المغمى عليه، وذلك بجامع كون كلٍ منهما فاقداً للوعي، وذلك في الوقوف بعرفة، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 هناك  فرق بين النائم وبين المغمى عليه والمجنون، ولذلك النائم من حيث  الأصل إذا  نبهته ينتبه وإذا أيقظته يستيقظ، ولكن المغمى عليه لو نبهته لا  ينتبه ولو  أيقظته لا يستيقظ، فالإغماء خارج عن الإرادة، والنوم يمكن أن  يرجع الإنسان  فيه إلى حالته، أما الإغماء فلا يمكن أن يرجع الإنسان إلى  حالته، ولذلك  فُرِّقَ بين النائم والمغمى عليه من هذا الوجه، ولا يأخذ  النائم حكم المغمى  عليه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
وصايا عامة لمن أدرك رمضان

السؤال
 هلاَّ تفضلتم بكلمة عن قدوم شهر رمضان، وما ينبغي على المسلم في هذا الشهر المبارك، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 نسأل  الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يبارك لنا في شعبان وأن يبلغنا  رمضان، وأن  يكتب لنا فيه الرحمة والعفو والصفح والغفران، وأن يوفقنا فيه  للهدى والبر  والإحسان.
الوصية الأولى: لا شك أن من نعم الله عز وجل على العبد أن  يطول عمره ويحسن  عمله، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خيركم من طال عمره وحسن  عمله ) ،  فالمؤمن لا يرجو من بقائه في الحياة إلا زيادة الخير، كما قال  عليه الصلاة  والسلام في الحديث: ( واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير ) ،  وندب أمته في  كل صلاة أن يستعيذوا بالله من فتنة المحيا والممات، فإذا وفق  الله العبد  ويسر له بلوغ رمضان، فليكن أول ما يكون منه أن يحمد الله عز وجل  على نعمته  وجميل فضله وجليل منته، ويسأله سبحانه أن يبارك له في هذه  النعمة؛ لأنك  إذا شكرت نعمة الله بارك الله لك فيها، ولما غفل الناس عن شكر  الله سلب  الله بركة النعم، فاحمد الله، إذا بلغت رمضان وانظر إلى مقدار  نعمة الله  عليك؛ حتى تحس بفضل هذا الشهر، ويمكنك بعد ذلك أن تقوم بحقه.
تذكر  الشخص الذي كان يتمنى بلوغ رمضان فمات قبل بلوغه والله أعطاك الحياة  وأمد  لك في العمر، وتذكر المريض الذي يتأوه من الأسقام والآلام، والله  أمدك  بالصحة والعافية، فتحمد الله من كل قلبك وبملء لسانك، وتقول: الحمد  لله  الذي يسر لي وسهل لي، اللهم بارك لي في هذا الشهر، وأعني فيه على  طاعتك،  ونحو ذلك من سؤال الله الخير.
الوصية الثانية: أن تبدأ هذا الشهر بنية  صادقة خالصة، وعزيمة قوية على  الخير، فكم من عبد نوى الخير فبلغه الله أجره  ولم يعمل به، وحيل بينه وبين  العمل بالعذر، فقد يكون الإنسان في نيته أن  يصوم ويقوم، فتأتي الحوائل أو  تأتي آجال أو تأتي أقدار تحول بينه وبين ما  يشتهي، فيكون في قلبه وقرارته  فعل الخير، وأن يكون رمضان هذا صفحات بر  وإقبال على الله وإنابة إليه،  فإذا نويت ذلك وحال بينك وبين ذلك شيء من  الأقدار أو الآجال، كتب الله لك  الأجر والثواب، كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قالك ( حبسهم العذر ) .
الوصية الثالثة:  فيا حبذا ويا طوبى لمن استقبل هذا الشهر بالتوبة إلى الله  والإنابة إلى  الله، فإن الله يحب التوابين، والله يفرح بتوبة عبده، فيبدأ  شهر رمضان  منكسر القلب منيباً إلى الله جل وعلا، يحس بعظيم الإساءة وعظيم  التقصير  والتفريط في جنب الله، ويقول بلسان حاله ومقاله: { يَا حَسْرَتَا  عَلَى مَا  فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ } [الزمر:56] ، فإذا استقبلت  رمضان وأنت  منكسر القلب غيّرت ما بك فغيّر الله حالك: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يُغَيِّرُ  مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ }  [الرعد:11] .
وعلى  المسلم أن يستقبل رمضان بالتوبة والإنابة إلى الله؛ حتى ينال الرحمة  من  الله سبحانه؛ لأنه قد يحال بين العبد وبينها بسبب ذنب، فمن شؤم الذنوب   والمعاصي أنها تحول بين العبد وبين رحمة الله، وفي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( إذا دخل رمضان فتحت أبواب الرحمة ) أي: أن   الله يفتح أبواب رحمته، فيرحم من يشاء بفضله ومنّه وكرمه، فإذا أريت الله   من نفسك التوبة والإقلاع، وأنبت إلى الله سبحانه، فأنت أحرى برحمة الله،   وأحرى بأن يلطف الله عز وجل بك، وأن يبلغك فوق ما ترجو وتأمل من إحسانه   وبره.
الوصية الرابعة: حتى تكون محققاً لهذه التوبة لابد وأن تتحلل من  المظالم  فيما بينك وبين الله، وفيما بينك وبين عباد الله، ويا طوبى لمن دخل  عليه  هذا الشهر وليست بينه وبين الناس مظلمة، وليس على ظهره حقوق ولا آثام   لإخوانه المسلمين، فنستهل شهر رمضان بالمحبة والإخاء والمودة والصفاء،   والنفوس منشرحة والقلوب مطمئنة، ونستهله كما أمر الله إخوة في الإيمان أحبة   في الطاعة والإسلام، فإنه إذا وقعت الشحناء حجبت العبد من المغفرة، قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقول الله تعالى: ( أنظرا هذين حتى يصطلحا ) أي: لا   تغفرا لهما حتى يصطلحا، فتذكر ما بينك وبين أقاربك، خاصة إخوانك وقرابتك:   الإخوان والأخوات والأعمام والعمات وكل الآل والقرابات، تتذكر ما لهم من   حقوق وما لهم عندك من مظلمة، فتتحلل منها، وتسألهم الصفح والعفو، وتستقبل   شهرك وأنت منيب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، ليس بينك وبين الناس مظالم تحول   بينك وبين الخير، ومن أعظم ذلك كما ذكرنا القطيعة، والمحروم من حرم، فإن   خير الناس من ابتدأ بالسلام بعد وجود القطيعة والخصام، قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم : ( وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام )، فيفكر الإنسان حينما يقدم على رمضان   كيف يصلح ما بينه وبين الله، وما بينه وبين الناس، قال تعالى: {   فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ } [الأنفال:1] .
كذلك  أيضاً: يستقبل الإنسان رمضان ويهيئ من نفسه بواعث الخير، والدوافع  التي  تحمله على الطاعة والبر، ومن أعظم ذلك أن يحس من قلبه كأن هذا  الرمضان هو  آخر رمضان يعيش فيه، وما يدريه فلعل مرضاً يحول بينه وبين  الصيام، فيكون  ذلك اليوم أو ذلك الشهر هو آخر ما يصوم، أو لعل المنية  تخترمه، فكم من  إخوان وأحباب وخلان وأصحاب وجيران كانوا معنا في العام  الماضي؟! وقد مضوا  إلى الله فأصبحوا رهناء الأجداث والبلى، غرباء مسافرين  لا ينتظرون، فالسعيد  من وعظ بغيره، فإذا استقبلت رمضان وأنت تستشعر كأن  هذا الشهر هو آخر شهر  تصومه، أو آخر شهر تقومه؛ قويت نفسك على الخير وهانت  عليك الدنيا وزهدت  فيها، وأقبلت على الآخرة وعظمتها.
ومن أعظم الأسباب التي تنكسر بها قسوة  القلوب: الزهد في الدنيا والإعظام  للآخرة، ولا زهد في الدنيا إلا بقصر  الأمل، فحينما تحس أن رمضان هذا قد  يكون آخر رمضان لك وآخر شهر تعيشه؛ دعاك  ذلك إلى إحسان العمل وإتقانه.
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم  بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يصلح  لنا ديننا الذي هو عصمة أمرنا، وأن  يصلح لنا دنيانا التي فيها معاشنا، وأن  يصلح لنا آخرتنا التي إليها معادنا،  وأن يبلغنا رمضان مع صفح وعفو وبر  وغفران.
ونسأله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى! أن يجعلنا أوفر عباده نصيباً في كل رحمة ينشرها وكل نعمة ينزلها، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (234)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*


*شرح زاد المستقنع - باب صفة الحج والعمرة [2]
من  هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحج المبيت بمزدلفة، وعدم الدفع منها   إلا بعد الفجر، ويجوز للضعفة والعجزة الدفع من مزدلفة بعد مغيب القمر  ليلة  العيد، ويكون الدفع لغير المعذورين بعد الإسفار وقبل طلوع الشمس، وفي  ذلك  مخالفة لأهل الجاهلية حيث كانوا لا يدفعون إلا بعد طلوع الشمس.
وبعد الدفع من مزدلفة إلى منى أول عمل يقوم به الحاج هو رمي جمرة العقبة، فرميها بمثابة التحية لمنى.
وهناك  أعمال يقوم بها الحاج عند وصوله إلى منى، فعليه أن يتحرى عند قيامه  بها  هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن ذلك أرجى لقبول الله عز وجل لحجه  ونسكه.
حكم الدفع من مزدلفة بعد نصف الليل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد: فيقول المصنف رحمه الله: [وله الدفع بعد نصف الليل].
قوله:  (وله) أي: يجوز أن يدفع بعد نصف الليل، وهذه مسألة خلافية: فبعض  العلماء  يرى أنه يجب عليه المبيت إلى الفجر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بات إلى  الفجر ولم يأذن إلا للضعفة، وأصحاب الأعذار، وقالوا أيضاً: إن  المقصود من  مزدلفة الوقوف بالمشعر الحرام، فإذا كان يريد أن يمضي قبل ذلك  فلم يتحقق  المقصود، وفي الحقيقة هذا القول هو أقوى الأقوال، وهو أن يبقى  بمزدلفة إلى  الفجر ويصلي الفجر ثم يدعو بالمشعر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إنما رخص  للضعفة.
والقاعدة في الأصول: أن الرخص لا يقاس عليها.
فلا  يعتبر ترخيصه للضعفة موجباً للإذن لكل الناس أن يمضوا من مزدلفة، لكن   العلماء الذين أجازوا المضي بعد نصف الليل اجتهدوا وقالوا: إنه إذا بات  بعد  نصف الليل أو أكثر الليل فقد تحقق المبيت، ولكن من نظر إلى مقصود  الشرع،  وإلى العلة التي من أجلها شرع المبيت بمزدلفة وهو الوقوف بالمشعر  والدعاء  وسؤال الله من فضله، تبيّن له بجلاء أنه لا يرخص إلا لمن كان  معذوراً، وهذا  هو هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد وقف عليه الصلاة والسلام  وجاءه عروة بن مضرس وذكر له أنه وقف بعرفات،  فقال رضي الله عنه: ( أقبلت من  جبل طي أكللت راحلتي وأتعبت نفسي، وما تركت  جبلاً إلا وقفت عليه، فقال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: من صلى صلاتنا هذه، ووقف  موقفنا هذا، وكان قد أتى عرفات  أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار فقد تم حجه وقضى  تفثه ) فانظر إلى قوله: (صلى  صلاتنا ووقف موقفنا) فكأن المقصود من المبيت  بمزدلفة أن يصلي الفجر وأن  يدعو، ولذلك أمر الله عز وجل بذكره عند المشعر  الحرام.
وفي الحقيقة القول بالبقاء وعدم الإذن إلا للضعفة ومن يرخص لهم من القوة بمكان.
حكم الدفع من مزدلفة قبل نصف الليل
[وقبله فيه دم كوصوله إليها بعد الفجر لا قبله].
قوله:  (وقبله) أي: قبل نصف الليل، (فيه دم) يعني: أن الحاج لو جاء إلى  مزدلفة  ودفع منها قبل نصف الليل لزمه دم، وهذا بناء على أن العبرة عندهم  بأكثر  الليل، ولم يأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للضعفة إلا بعد نصف  الليل، ففي  الصحيحين من حديث أسماء رضي الله عنها أنها دفعت بعد مغيب  القمر، وقالت  لابنها عبد الله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه: ( هل غاب القمر؟ فقال:  لا بعد، ثم  قامت تصلي، ثم قالت: أي بنيّ أغاب القمر؟ قال: لا بعد، ثم قال  لها في المرة  الثالثة أو الرابعة: غاب القمر، فدفعت رضي الله عنها، ثم  وصلت إلى مكانها  بمنى بغلس، فقال لها رضي الله عنه: أي هنتاه ما أرانا إلا  غلسنا، فقالت رضي  الله عنها: يا بني! إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن  للظعن ) أي: أذن  للضعفة وأهل الأعذار، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ( كنت  فيمن قدّم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ضعفة أهله ) فدل هذا على أنه  إذا وجد العذر شرع  التخفيف وأذن بالرخصة، وأن من عداهم من القادرين  المستطيعين يلزمهم البقاء  بمزدلفة.
أحكام الدفع من مزدلفة
قوله: (كوصوله إليها بعد الفجر لا قبله).
أي:  من دفع من مزدلفة قبل نصف الليل فعليه دم؛ كوصوله إلى مزدلفة بعد  الفجر لا  قبله، هذه المسألة فيها ثلاثة أحكام: أن من تعجل ودفع من مزدلفة  قبل نصف  الليل عليه دم؛ لأنه لم يبت، وأن من وصل إليها بعد الفجر عليه دم؛  لأنه لم  يبت، وأنه من وصل إليها بعد نصف الليل وقبل الفجر لا شيء عليه.
ما يفعله الحاج بعد صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة
[فإذا  صلى الصبح أتى المشعر الحرام فيرقاه أو يقف عنده ويحمد الله ويكبره  ويقرأ:  (فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ ) ويدعو حتى يسفر].
قوله: (فإذا  صلى الصبح برغيبته أتى المشعر الحرام)، كان من هديه عليه  الصلاة والسلام  أنه لما كانت صبيحة يوم النحر أُذّنَ للصلاة بغلس، ثم أقيم  لها وصلى عليه  الصلاة والسلام بالناس، ثم وقف بالمشعر ودعا الله عز وجل  وسأله من فضله حتى  أسفر، وقبل أن تطلع الشمس دفع عليه الصلاة والسلام من  المزدلفة، وكانت  قريش في الجاهلية ومن معها من المشركين يقفون بالمزدلفة،  ولا يمكن أن  ينصرفوا منها حتى تطلع الشمس، ولذلك كان يقول قائلهم: (أشرق  ثبير كيما  نغير) وثبير: هو الجبل الذي بحذاء منى؛ لأن منى بين ثبير  والصانع  يكتنفانها، وهما جبلان: أحدهما يسمى: ثبيراً، والثاني يسمى:  الصانع.
فقولهم:  (أشرق ثبير كيما نغير) يريدون بذلك أنهم لا يدفعون من مزدلفة إلا  بعد طلوع  الشمس، فخالفهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، ودفع قبل أن تطلع الشمس.
قوله: (الحرام فيرقاه أو يقف عنده).
السنة أن يقف عند المشعر، ولو وقف في أي موضع من مزدلفة أجزأه.
قوله:  (ويحمد الله ويكبره ويقرأ: ( فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ ))  لقوله  تعالى: { فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ }   [البقرة:198] قال العلماء: قوله: (عند المشعر الحرام)، قيل: إن المراد به   مزدلفة كلها، وقال بعض العلماء: إنه الجبل الذي بحذاء المصلى الذي وقف عنده   عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأما تلاوة الآية فلم يثبت في ذلك عن رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم نص، ولا حاجة إلى التقيد بذكر آية أو دعاء مخصوص أو  استحباب  لذلك أو تعيينه إلا بدليل؛ لأن الشرع لم يرد فيه ما يدل على تلاوة  ذكر  معين، وإنما قال تعالى: { فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ   الْحَرَامِ } [البقرة:198]، والقاعدة: أن المطلق يبقى على إطلاقه.
فيقال  للناس: اذكروا الله عز وجل، كما أطلق الله عز وجل، من حمد وتسبيح  وتكبير  وتهليل بل وتلبية، كل ذلك جائز ومشروع؛ لأن الله أطلق، وكل ما صدق  عليه أنه  ذكر يذكر به سبحانه، لكن أن يقال: تُتْلَى آية معينة، أو  يُذْكَرُ دعاء  مخصوص، فإن ذلك يعتبر بدعة وحدث، وتوضيح ذلك: أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم  كان من دعائه المأثور: ( رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  حَسَنَةً وَفِي  الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً )، فلو قال رجل لرجل: إذا صليت في  المسجد فقل: {  رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  حَسَنَةً }  [البقرة:201] .
نقول: إن هذا الدعاء مسنون، لكن كونك تلزمه به، أو تدعوه  أن يقوله في هذا  الموضع والمكان المخصوص هذا لا أصل له، ولذلك يقول عليه  الصلاة والسلام: (  من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) فقد يقول لك  قائل: إن تلاوة  قوله تعالى: { رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً }  [البقرة:201] من  الدين والشرع، تقول له: نعم، من الدين والشرع، ولكن الذي  ليس من الدين  والشرع أن يأمر بها في الموضع المخصوص، كأن يقول: قلها في هذا  الوقت، أو  قلها في هذا المكان، أو قلها في هذه الساعة، فكل ذلك يعتبر  بدعة، ولا يلزم  الناس بتلاوة آية معينة أو بدعاء مخصوص إلا إذا عين الشرع  وخصص ذلك.
لكن أن يقال للإنسان: اذكر الله عند المشعر الحرام، واحرص على  أدعية النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم المأثورة، وجوامع كلمه التي ثبتت عنه،  فذلك هو الهدي،  وذلك هو الأفضل والأكمل، فيقال هنا: يقف بمزدلفة عند المشعر  بعد صلاة  الصبح ويضرع إلى الله، ويسأل الله من عظيم فضله، ويأخذ بهدي رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم في دعائه؛ من استفتاحه بحمد لله والثناء عليه،  وسؤال الله  من خيري الدنيا والآخرة، مع اعتقاد عظيم الفقر إلى الله،  والاستغناء  بالله سبحانه وتعالى، وأنه هو الغني الذي لا تنفد خزائنه، وأن  يده سحاء  الليل والنهار لا تغيضها نفقة.
وكان العلماء رحمهم الله يعظمون  الدعاء بالمشعر الحرام، حتى أثر عن بعض  السلف أنه قال: وقفت هاهنا أكثر من  ثلاثين حجة أسأل الله العظيم أن لا  يجعله آخر العهد ويردني إليه، وإني  لأستحي من الله أن أسأله، فرجع ومات من  سنته.
فالمقصود: أن هذا الموقف  وهذا الموطن يعتبر ثاني المواطن تشريفاً وتكريماً  بعد موقف عرفة، وكان  العلماء يعظمونه؛ لأن الله عز وجل خصه وقال: {  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ  الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا  هَدَاكُمْ } [البقرة:198] ،  فإذا وقف الحاج بهذا الموقف هيأ من نفسه أسباب  الدعاء الخاشع الخاضع، الذي  يكون سبباً لاستجابة دعائه، فيحس أن الله عز  وجل أكرمه وتفضل عليه ببلوغ  هذا المكان، وأنه ما كان ليبلغه لولا حول الله  وقوته وتوفيقه له، ولذلك إذا  استشعر ذلك خضع لله وخشع له ودعا من قلبه.
قوله: (ويدعو حتى يسفر) أسفر  الصبح إذا بان، والمراد بذلك أنه يقارب طلوع  الشمس، ويسفر جداً؛ لأن  الرواية: ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف  بمزدلفة حتى أسفر جداً ) .
ثم  يدفع بعد الإسفار، فلما قال: إن الموقف إلى أن يسفر، فمعنى ذلك: أنه  يدفع  بعد الإسفار، والسنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فرغ من دعائه  ركب  ناقته القصواء وأردف معه الفضل بن عباس ، وهو ثاني من أردف في الحج؛  لأنه  عليه الصلاة والسلام أردف معه أسامة من عرفة إلى مزدلفة، ومن مزدلفة  إلى  منى أردف معه الفضل بن العباس ابن عمه رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه، قال  الفضل : (  فلما مر في الطريق قال: القط لي سبع حصيات )، فالسنة أن يلتقط  الحاج سبع  حصيات من مزدلفة قبل أن يبلغ محسراً، وأثر عنه عليه الصلاة  والسلام أنه  قال: ( بمثل هذا فارموا، وإياكم والغلو، فإنما أهلك من كان  قبلكم الغلو في  الدين )، فدل على أنه ينبغي للمسلم أن يتحرى السنة وهدي  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وأن لا يزيد في العبادات، وأن لا يتنطع ولا  يبالغ فيها؛ لأنه  لا خير إلا في اتباعه عليه الصلاة والسلام، والشر كل  الشر في الزيادة على  هديه ومجاوزته والغلو في الدين.
الإسراع لمن مر من محسر لكونه موطن عذاب
[فإذا بلغ محسراً أسرع رمية حجر].
قوله:  (فإذا بلغ محسراً) أي: وادي محسر، وهو الوادي الذي حسر الله فيه  الفيل،  فأنزل فيه نقمته وعذابه على من حادّه وأراد هدم بيته، وذلك في  القصة التي  ذكرها الله في كتابه حيث قال: (( وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ  طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ  * تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ *  فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ  مَأْكُولٍ } [الفيل:3-5]، فهذا الوادي إذا بلغه  يعتبر موطن عذاب، والسنة:  أن مواطن العذاب والسخط -والعياذ بالله- إذا مر  بها الإنسان فعليه أن يسرع  في مروره منها؛ وذلك لما ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة  والسلام، أنه لما مر بمدائن  صالح -وهي المدائن التي أهلك الله فيها ثمود-  أرخى على رأسه الثوب ثم ضرب  دابته وأسرع، يقول بعض العلماء: كأنه يقول:  إني مصدق ولو لم أر.
فلما مر  عليه الصلاة والسلام بموطن العذاب ضرب دابته وقال: ( لا تدخلوها  إلا وأنتم  باكون أو متباكون )، أي: لا تدخلوا هذه المواطن إلا وأنتم  معتذرون مدكرون،  يصحبكم الخوف من الله؛ حتى لا يصيبكم ما أصابهم، ولذلك  قال عليه الصلاة  والسلام في آخر الحديث الصحيح: ( لا يصيبكم ما أصابهم )،  ويعرف إلى الآن في  بعض المواطن السخط والعذاب، وأن من دخلها قد يتغير  عقله، وقد يصاب بمس،  وقد يصاب بشيء من العذاب والعياذ بالله! خاصة إذا نزل  فيها ضاحكاً لاهياً  غافلاً عمّا أوجد الله فيها من العبرة والعظة، ولذلك  قال: ( لا يصيبكم ما  أصابهم ) ، ولا زال يعرف إلى الآن مما يسمى عند  العامة: لعنة الفراعنة، وقد  تكون من عذاب الله، وليس للفراعنة لعنة، وإنما  هي نقمة الله عز وجل التي  يصيب بها من غفل عن آياته وعظاته، ولذلك  فالمرور بهذه المواطن لا يجوز كما  ذكر العلماء إلا وهو مصحوب بالخوف قال  تعالى: { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَاكِنِ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ  وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا  بِهِمْ } [إبراهيم:45]، فورد هذا  مورد الذم، فكل من دخل أماكن العذاب أو مر  بها، فينبغي عليه أن يستصحب  الخوف من الله عز وجل، والاستشعار لعظيم نقمة  الله عز وجل، وأنه الجبار  المنتقم، فأخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فعلى العموم هذا  الموطن موطن عذاب لا يجوز  النزول فيه ولا يجوز المبيت فيه؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ضرب دابته  وأسرع لما مر به، وهو قدر رمية حجر، أي: أنه ليس  بعريض.
حكم أخذ حصى الرمي من مزدلفة وحجمها
[وأخذ  الحصى وعدده سبعون بين الحمص والبندق] كان الأولى والأفضل أن يذكر  أخذ  الحصى قبل ذكر محسر؛ لأن السنة أن يؤخذ الحصى من مزدلفة، وهذا هو  الوارد  عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث أمر الفضل أن يلتقط له سبع حصيات من  مزدلفة،  أما ما ذكره المصنف من سبعين حصاة فهذا لا أصل له، والسنة أن  يلتقط سبعاً  فقط، وهذا هو المحفوظ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذه  السبع هي  لجمرة العقبة، وأما بقية الجمرات فالسنة أخذ حصاها من منى؛ لأن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أخذ الحصى من منى، ولذلك ما يفعله العامة من أخذ  جميع حصيات  الرمي أيام التشريق ويوم العيد من مزدلفة لا أصل له، كما  نُبِّه على ذلك.
قوله:  (بين الحمص والبندق)، أي: أنها ليست بكبيرة، فالحمص والبندق  معروفان، ولا  يبالغ فيها، فأخذ الحصى الكبير ليس من السنة، بل قال بعض  العلماء: إنها إذا  كانت كبيرة جداً ورمى بها لم يجزه؛ لأنها ليست من أصول  الرمي المعتبر  شرعاً، وعلى هذا قالوا: إنه يتقيد فيها بالوارد عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وإذا أخذ الحصى الكبير فإنه لا يأمن أن تنحرف  يده فيصيب مسلماً،  ويريق بذلك الدم الحرام في المكان الحرام في الشهر  الحرام، ولذلك ينبغي أن  يتقيد بالوارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا  يزيد على ذلك ولا ينقص  منه، فلا يكون الحصى كبيراً جداً ولا يكون صغيراً،  بل لا يكون أكبر من  الحصى الوارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقالوا:  وحدُّه الذي تحمله  باليد في الغالب ويمكن الرمي به، يعني: الخذف، بحيث  يضعه بين أصبعيه ويخذف  به، ولذلك قال: ( بمثل حصى الخذف فارموا وإياكم  والغلو ) فهذا هو القدر  الذي ينبغي أن يتقيد به، وينبغي أن يكون حجراً،  أما إذا كانت من غير مادة  الحجر كالطين الصلب أو كانت من الخشب أو كانت من  الإسمنت أو الجص، فإنه لا  يجزئ الرمي بها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إنما رمى بالحصيات ولم يرم  بغيرها.
الأعمال التي يقوم بها الحاج عند وصوله إلى منى
[فإذا وصل إلى منى وهي من وادي محسر إلى جمرة العقبة رماها بسبع حصيات متعاقبات]
رمي جمرة العقبة
قوله:  (فإذا وصل إلى منى) أي: بلغها، فالسنة أن يبتدئ برمي جمرة العقبة،  ولذلك  قال العلماء: رمي جمرة العقبة تحية منى، أي: أنه إذا دخل منى فالسنة  أن لا  يشتغل بأي شيء غير رمي جمرة العقبة، فإذا ابتدأ برمي جمرة العقبة  بعد ذلك  تفرغ لما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من السنن، ثم نزل إذا  أراد  النزول، أو مضى إلى مكة وطاف طواف الإفاضة، أما أن يبدأ بشيء قبل  الرمي  فذلك خلاف السنة، فلا يذهب إلى منزله ولا يشتغل بأغراضه، بل عليه أن  يتجه  مباشرة إلى رمي جمرة العقبة، فإن رميها يعتبر تحية منى، قالوا: كما  أنه إذا  دخل المسجد صلى ركعتين تحية المسجد، كذلك أيضاً تحية منى يكون  برمي جمرة  العقبة.
وقوله: (وهي من وادي محسر إلى جمرة العقبة) أي: أن حد منى بداية  ونهاية من  وادي محسر إلى جمرة العقبة، ولذلك أثر عن عمر بن الخطاب : أنه  أمر أن من  وجدوه وراء جمرة العقبة أن يردوه إلى داخل منى؛حتى لا يكون قد  بات خارج  منى، وكذلك بالنسبة لوادي محسر فهو الفاصل بين منى ومزدلفة، وأما  بالنسبة  للجانبين فيكتنف منى جبلان: أحدهما: ثبير، والثاني: الصانع، فما  أقبل من  الجبلين فإنه من منى، وما أدبر من الجبلين وهما الظهر يعتبر خارجاً  عن  منى، فمن بات في سفح الجبل من جهة منى فإنه يعتبر بائتاً داخل منى، ومن   بات بالظهر فإنه لا يعتبر بائتاً بمنى.
وسميت منى؛ لكثرة ما يمنى فيها  من الدماء، أي: ما يراق فيها من الدم؛  لأنها موضع يتقرب فيه إلى الله عز  وجل بنحر الهدي والأضاحي في يوم النحر.
قوله: (رماها بسبع حصيات متعاقبات) فلا يفصل.
انقطاع التلبية عند آخر حصاة يرمى بها جمرة العقبة
كان  من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يكبر ويلبي مع كل حصاة، واختلف  العلماء  على وجهين: فقال جمهورهم: انقطعت تلبيته في حجه صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه  عندما أراد أن يرمي الجمرة، فعند بداية الرمي انقطعت التلبية.
وقال بعض  أهل الحديث -وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد ، وقول إسحاق بن راهويه -:  يرمي  ويلبي أثناء الرمي، فيقول: الله أكبر ويرمي الحصاة، ثم يقول: لبيك  اللهم  لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، ثم يرمي.
فالمقصود أنه يواصل الرمي والتكبير  والتلبية حتى ينتهي من آخر حصاة، وهذا  هو الذي دل عليه حديث الفضل لما كان  رديف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (  فلم يزل يلبي حتى رمى آخر حصاة من  جمرة العقبة ) فقوله: (آخر حصاة من  جمرة العقبة) يدل على أن انقطاع التلبية  كان عند آخر حصاة رمى بها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جمرة العقبة.
وعندها تنقطع التلبية، وبالإجماع على أنه لا تشرع التلبية بعد الانتهاء من رمي جمرة العقبة.
موضع رمي جمرة العقبة
كان  من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يرمي جمرة العقبة من بطن الوادي،  وهذه هي  السنة، فليس لجمرة العقبة موضع ترمى منه إلا بطن الوادي، ولذلك من  رماها  من الجهة المعاكسة التي تقابل الوادي بحيث تكون منى وراء ظهره،  فإنه لا  يجزيه ذلك؛ لأنه في القديم كانت هذه الجمرة في حضن الجبل، فلم يكن  فيها إلا  نصف الحوض الموجود، هذا النصف من الحوض هو موضع الرمي، فلما  أزيل كأن هذا  الزائد من الحوض في غير الموضع المعتبر، ولذلك لو رمى فإنه  لا يعتد برميه  إلا من بطن الوادي، بحيث يكون في النصف أو الحوض القديم  المعهود، وما زاد  عن ذلك فإنه في الأصل جبل وليس بموضع للرمي، ومن هنا  يقيد العلماء رمي هذه  الجمرة بهذا التقييد الذي وردت به السنة عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
صفة الرمي المجزئ
[يرفع يده حتى يرى بياض إبطه].
لم  يحفظ في صفة الرمي رفعه عليه الصلاة والسلام ليده، لكن قد يكون المصنف   أراد من هذا أن الرفع لليد عند الرمي أبعد من مزاحمة الناس؛ لأنه إذا  زاحمه  الناس ربما سقطت الحصى من يده، أو ارتدت يده، فهذا هو السبب الذي  يجعل بعض  العلماء يوصي بأن تكون يده مرفوعة؛ حتى يتيسر له أن يلتقط  باليمنى من  اليسرى دون أن يسقط الحصى من يده، وحيثما كان فالأمر في هذا  واسع، سواءً  رفع أولم يرفع، وبعض العلماء يعلل رفع اليد حتى يرى بياض  إبطه؛ حتى يستطيع  أن يتمكن من الرمي بقوة، ولكن ليس ذلك بشيء؛ لأنه لو كان  قريباً من الحوض  ورمى بخفة أجزأه.
والعبرة في الرمي أن تقع الحصاة في بطن الحوض، ولو لم  تصب الشاخص، فالعبرة  بوصولها إلى داخل الحوض، فلو ضربت الحصاة الشاخص  وانحرفت فلم تسقط في  الحوض لم يجزئ ولم يعتد بتلك الحصاة؛ لأن المراد  بالرمي أن تقع في الحوض  وهو محل الرمي وموضع الاعتداد.
إن الرمي لا يكون إلا بالحذف، فلو جاء ووضع الحصاة في الحوض لم يجزه؛ لأنه لم يرم حقيقة.
إذاً لابد من الأمرين: الأول: أن يحصل الرمي بالحذف فلا يجزئ الوضع.
الثاني: أن تنتهي الحصاة وتستقر في الحوض، فلو رمى وخرجت عن الحوض فإنه لا يجزيه.
والعبرة  في وقوعها في الحوض بغالب الظن، فإن تيقن ورأى حصاته في الحوض فلا  إشكال،  وإن غلب على ظنه أجزأه؛ لأن الغالب كالمحقق كما هو معروف في  القاعدة  الشرعية.
[ويكبر مع كل حصاة] وهو كما ذكرنا.
عدم إجزاء الرمي بغير الحصى أو بحصى قد رمى بها
[ولا يجزئ الرمي بغيرها ولا بها ثانياً].
قوله:  (ولا يجزئ الرمي بغيرها) يعني: بغير الحصى، (ولا بها ثانياً) أي: لا  يرمي  بالحصى التي رمى بها أولاً مرة ثانية؛ لأنه قد تحقق بها المأمور.
[ولا يقف].
أي:  ولا يقف عند جمرة العقبة، وإنما يقف بعد الجمرة الصغرى والوسطى، وأما   الكبرى (العقبة) فلا يقف عندها، ولذلك يقول العلماء: لا يشرع الدعاء بعد   الرمي إلا إذا كان بعده رمي، توضيح ذلك: أن الجمرة الصغرى إذا رميتها فإن   وراءها الوسطى ترمى فتدعو، ولذلك يدعو بعد الجمرة الصغرى، ويدعو بعد الجمرة   الوسطى؛ لأن وراءها الكبرى (العقبة)، لكن الكبرى (جمرة العقبة) إذا رماها   ليس بعدها شيء، فلا يشرع الدعاء بعد جمرة لا رمي بعدها، وهذا الذي جعل  بعض  العلماء يقولون: يدعو في كل جمرة بعدها رمي، وبعضهم يختصر ويقول: لا  يدعُ  عند جمرة العقبة، فيفهم من ذلك أنه يدعو عند غيرها.
[ويقطع التلبية  قبلها] قوله: (ويقطع التلبية قبلها) يعني: قبل رمي جمرة  العقبة، والصحيح:  ما ذكرناه أنه يستمر في التلبية حتى يرمي آخر حصاة من  جمرة العقبة.
بيان وقت الكمال ووقت الإجزاء للرمي
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ويرمي بعد طلوع الشمس، ويجزئ بعد نصف الليل].
قوله:  (ويرمي بعد طلوع الشمس)؛ لأنه هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهو  الأكمل والأفضل، خرج عليه الصلاة والسلام من مزدلفة إلى منى، فما وصل  جمرة  العقبة إلا وقد طلعت الشمس، فرماها عليه الصلاة والسلام وحيا برميه  منى.
قوله:  (ويجزئ بعد نصف الليل) وهي مسألة خلافية بين العلماء رحمة الله  عليهم: فمن  أهل العلم من يرى أنه يجوز الرمي بعد نصف الليل؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم أذن للضعفة أن يدفعوا من مزدلفة بعد نصف الليل، فدل على  أن وقت الرمي  يبتدئ من بعد منتصف الليل.
وقال بعض العلماء: إنه لا يجزئ الرمي بعد طلوع الفجر.
ومنهم  من يقول: لا يجزئ الرمي إلا بعد طلوع الشمس، وإنما يرخص للحطمة  والضعفة أن  يرموا مبكرين، واحتجوا بما جاء في حديث ابن عباس أن النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم لحق أصحابه وقال: ( لا ترموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس ) وفي  رواية: (  حتى يطلع الفجر ) وهذا القول، أعني: أن يتأخر فلا يرمي قبل طلوع  الفجر هو  أقوى الأقوال، وهو أحوطها؛ لأن مجرد الإذن بعد منتصف الليل لا  يستلزم أن  يكون هناك رمي في هذا الوقت؛ لأنه سيأخذ مسافة، خاصة الحطمة  والضعفة، إذا  قدر مضيهم من مزدلفة إلى منى مع الثقل وكبر السن، ويكون  الضعفة وصغار  الأطفال معهم، فالغالب أنهم لا يصلون إلى وقت الفجر؛ لأن  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم إنما أذن بعد مغيب القمر، وما بين مغيب القمر  وطلوع الفجر في  ليلة العيد وقت يتسع إلى أن يكون وصولهم قرب طلوع الفجر  كما لا يخفى، خاصة  إذا كانوا من الحطمة وضعفة السن فإنهم يتأخرون في  مضيهم.
جواز التوكيل في نحر الهدي
[ثم ينحر هديه إن كان معه].
النحر يكون للإبل والبقر، والذبح يكون للغنم، وفي البقر موضعين للذبح والنحر.
قوله:  (ينحر هديه) ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى جمرة العقبة، ثم  نحر  ثلاثاً وستين بدنة بيده الشريفة صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، والأفضل  والأكمل  أن يلي الإنسان بنفسه ذبح هديه ونحره؛ لما في ذلك من بالغ القربة  لله عز  وجل، وذلك أفضل؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله، ولا بأس  أن يوكل؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل فيما بقي، وهي تتمة المائة  بدنة التي  أهداها عليه الصلاة والسلام، وإنما نحر ثلاثاً وستين بدنة، حتى  قال بعض  العلماء: عجبت من نحره لثلاث وستين وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة، لكن لا  يعني هذا  أن كل بدنة مقابل سنة، فهذا مما لا ينبغي البحث فيه ولا التكلف  ولا الخوض  فيه؛ لأنه أمر يحتمل أن يكون اتفاقاً، ويحتمل أن يكون قصداً،  والله أعلم،  فلا يبحث الإنسان في مثل هذه المسائل، ولذلك قال تعالى: {  قُلْ مَا  أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ  الْمُتَكَلِّفِي  نَ }  [ص:86] ، فلا يتكلف الإنسان البحث في مثل هذه  الأعداد.*
*يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (235)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*

*وجوب تعميم الحلق أو التقصير للتحلل من الإحرام
[ويحلق أو يقصر من جميع شعره] قوله: (ويحلق أو يقصر من جميع شعره) التحلل بالحلق أو التقصير لابد أن يعم جميع الرأس.
وقال بعض العلماء: يجزيه ثلاث شعرات.
وقيل: يجزيه ربع الرأس.
وقيل: يجزيه ثلث الرأس.
والصحيح:  أنه لابد من تعميم الرأس كله؛ لقوله تعالى: { وَلا تَحْلِقُوا  رُءُوسَكُمْ  } [البقرة:196] فشمل جميع الرأس، ولا يقتصر على بعض الرأس دون  بعض؛ لأنه  إذا اقتصر على بعض الرأس دون بعض فقد ظلم، ولذلك ( نهى رسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم عن القزع ) ، والقزع: أن يحلق بعض الرأس ويترك  بعضه، قال بعض  العلماء: القزع أن يحلق نصف الرأس ويترك نصفه، فيكون النهي  من أجل الظلم،  كأنه إذا حلق نصف الرأس وترك النصف الثاني ظلم النصف الذي  لم يحلق في  الصيف، وظلم النصف الذي حلق في الشتاء؛ لأنه يعتبر نصف المكشوف  في الشتاء  مستضراً أكثر من الذي غطاه الشعر.
وقال بعض العلماء: إن القزع ليس حلق  نصف الرأس، وإنما الحلق من أطرافه وهي  القصة الموجودة الآن، وقد سرت -نسأل  الله السلامة والعافية- إلى بعض  أبناء المسلمين، وينبغي التنبيه عليها،  ويُذكَّر الحلاق وهؤلاء بالله  ويخوفون، وهي قضية حلق أطراف الشعر من الجانب  الأيمن والأيسر ويبقى الشعر  وفراً في منتصف الرأس، فهذه الحلقة أصلها حلقة  اليهود، قالوا: ( نهى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القزع ) وهي هذه  الحلقة؛ أن يحلق أطراف الشعر  ويترك الوسط، وهي طريقة اليهود، ومن فعلها  فإنه متشبه بهم نسأل الله  السلامة والعافية! فينبه على من يفعلها ويذكر  بالله ويوعظ؛ لأنه لا يجوز  التشبه بالكفار، فالمقصود: أنه إذا حلق يعم جميع  الرأس، وإذا قصر يعم جميع  الرأس، ولا يقتصر على بعض الرأس دون بعض.
قدر أخذ المرأة من شعرها للتحلل
[وتقصر  المرأة من شعرها قدر أنملة] قوله: (وتقصر المرأة من شعرها قدر  أنملة)  فتجمع جميع شعرها في الأخير ثم تقص منه؛ لكن لا تقص لنفسها ولا  يحلق الرجل  لنفسه، وهذه من الأخطاء التي يقع فيها جميع النساء، حيث تقوم  المرأة بجمع  شعرها وتأخذ المقص وتقص لنفسها، فإن المتحلل لا يحلل لنفسه؛  لأنه محظور  عليه أن يقص أو يتطيب حتى يخرج من نسكه، ولا يخرج إلا بحلق  غيره، ولذلك كان  من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يعطي الحلاق شقه الأيمن  ثم الأيسر، فيحلق  رأسه عليه الصلاة والسلام، والسنة أنه إذا أراد الإنسان  أن يتحلل في الحج  والعمرة أن يعطي الحلاق شقه الأيمن فيبدأ به، ثم ينتقل  إلى شقه الأيسر، ولا  يبتدئ بآخر الرأس أو بأعلى الرأس قبل الشق الأيمن؛  لأن السنة أن يبدأ  بالشق الأيمن، ففي الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: (  أنه أعطى الحلاق شقه  الأيمن ).
واختلف العلماء: هل العبرة في التيمن بالحالق، أو المحلوق؟  وهذه المسألة  تقع على صورتين: الصورة الأولى: أن يكون الحلاق وراء ظهرك فلا  إشكال؛ لأن  يمينه يمين لك.
الصورة الثاني: أن يكون الحلاق أمام وجهك،  يعني: يستقبلك ويحلق أمامك، ففي  الحالة يمينه يسار لك ويسارك يمين له،  فحينئذٍ هل العبرة إذا وقف أمام  وجهك وصار يحلق وهو مقابل لك بيمينك أو  بيمينه؟ قال بعض العلماء: العبرة  بيمين المحلوق.
وقال بعضهم: العبرة بيمين الحلاق؛ لأن الفعل من الحلاق فيأخذ بيمينه لا بيمين المحلوق؛ لأن العبرة بفعله.
والصحيح:  أن العبرة بيمين المحلوق لا بيمين الحلاق؛ لأن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم كما جاء في الرواية: ( أعطى الحلاق شقه الأيمن ) فدل على  أن العبرة  بيمين المحلوق لا بيمين الحالق.
ما يباح للحاج بعد التحلل الأول
[ثم  قد حل له كل شيء إلا النساء] قوله: (ثم قد حل له كل شيء إلا النساء)  فله  أن يتطيب، ويلبس المخيط، ويحلق شعره، ويزيل التفث، قال تعالى: { ثُمَّ   لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا   بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ } [الحج:29] ، فإذا فعل ذلك فقد تحلل التحلل الأول،   وهذا التحلل يباح فيه كل شيء كما ذكرنا إلا النساء، ولا يباح له جماع   النساء إلا بعد أن يطوف طواف الركن وهو طواف الزيارة، أما الدليل على أنه   قد تحلل التحلل الأول، فلما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي   الله عنها وأرضاها أنها قالت: ( طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحله   قبل إحرامه، ولإحرامه قبل أن يطوف بالبيت ) فقولها: (لإحرامه قبل أن يطوف   بالبيت) يدل على جواز الطيب قبل أن يطوف طواف الإفاضة، فلذلك قال العلماء:   إن هذا التحلل هو التحلل الأصغر أو التحلل الأول.
حكم ترك الحلق والتقصير وتأخيره أو تقديمه على الرمي والنحر
[والحلق والتقصير نسك ولا يلزم بتأخيره دم ولا بتقديمه على الرمي والنحر] قوله: (والحلق والتقصير نسك) أي: إذا تركه فعليه دم.
قوله: (ولا يلزم بتأخيره دم) أي: أنه لو أخره عن يوم العيد لا دم عليه.
وقال  بعض العلماء: إن أخره عن أيام التشريق لزمه دم؛ وذلك لفوات المحل،  وعلى  هذا فإنه ينبغي التأسي بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهديه، فمن  أفضل ما  يكون للإنسان في حجه وعمرته أن يفعل ما فعل رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم:  يرمي جمرة العقبة، ثم ينحر هديه، ثم يحلق رأسه، ثم بعد ذلك  ينزل ويطوف  بالبيت طواف الإفاضة متأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛  فإن ذلك أرجى  لقبول الله عز وجل لحجه.
قوله: (ولا بتقديمه على الرمي والنحر).
أما  تقديم الحلق على الرمي والنحر ففيه وجهان للعلماء: فمن أهل العلم من  قال:  أما التقديم والتأخير فإنه قد جاء حديث النسائي في الرواية الصحيحة  عن عبد  الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه أنه قال: ( ما سُئل رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم عن شيء قدم أو أخر مما يَنسى -وفي رواية: مما يُنسى-  إلا قال:  افعل ولا حرج ) فقوله: (مما يُنسى) فهو يدل على أنه فعل لا  شعوري، ولذلك  جاء في الرواية الصحيحة الأخرى وهي ثابتة وصحيحة قال: ( لم  أشعر فحلقت قبل  أن أنحر، فقال: انحر ولا حرج؟ فقال: يا رسول الله! لم أشعر  فنحرت قبل أن  أرمي، قال: ارم ولا حرج ) فالمقصود: أنه قال: (لم أشعر)  واصطحبت بعلة  مناسبة للحكم.
ولذلك قرر بعض المحققين -وهي الرواية الثانية عن الإمام  أحمد رحمه الله  عليه، ويقول بها جمع من العلماء-: أنه ينبغي الترتيب كما  ورد عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن حصل للإنسان عذر أو نسيان فإنه  يعذر؛ لأن الأصل  إيقاعها على هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته، وأن  يفعل هذه  الأفعال كما وردت؛ حتى يكون ذلك أبلغ في التأسي برسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم والاقتداء به، أما لو قدم وأخر وهو معذور فإنه لا يلزمه  بذلك التقديم  والتأخير دم، ولا يلزمه شيء، وإنما هو معذور بوجود النسيان  والخطأ.
الأسئلة
حكم من رمى الجمرة قبل الفجر بلا عذر ثم رمى بعده

السؤال
 من  رمى جمرة العقبة قبل طلوع الفجر بلا عذر، فهل يمكنه أن يستدرك بأن  يرمي  بعد طلوع الشمس مرة ثانية، أم أن الإخلال وقع بالرمي الأول ولا عبرة  بالرمي  الثاني، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما  بعد: فمذهب جمهور العلماء: أن الرمي يمكن فيه التدارك ما دام الوقت   باقياً، فإذا رمى قبل الفجر فعلى القول بأنه لابد وأن يقع رميه بعد الفجر،   فإنهم ينصون على أنه لو رمى قبل مغيب شمس يوم النحر، أو قبل طلوع الفجر من   اليوم الحادي عشر، على الوجهين المعروفين في تأقيت الرمي أنه يجزيه ولا  شيء  عليه، وقد يقول قائل: ما الفرق بين مسألتنا ومسألة الإحرام دون  الميقات  أننا قلنا: إنه يلزمه دم حتى ولو رجع؟ والجواب: أنه هنا إذا رمى  قبل الفجر  فإن رميه الأول لاغٍ ولا يعتد ولا ينعقد؛ لأنه عند أصحاب هذا  القول وقع قبل  الوقت المعتد به، كما لو صلى الظهر قبل الزوال، فلا يعتد  ولا ينعقد، وإنما  يلزم لو أنه انعقد في وقت لا يختص إلا بمعذور وهو غير  معذور، فيستقيم أن  يلزمه الدم أو الضمان، ولكن نظراً لكونه رمى قبل الوقت  فإن رميه وجوده  وعدمه على حد سواء، ويلزمه حينئذٍ أن يعيد الرمي على القول  بالتأقيت بالفجر  أو بطلوع الشمس، ثم إذا رمى ما بين وقت طلوع الشمس، أو  طلوع الفجر وغروب  الشمس أو طلوع الفجر من اليوم الثاني فإنه يجزيه ولا شيء  عليه؛ لأن الإخلال  لم يتحقق، إنما يتحقق إخلاله لو أنه اكتفى بالرمي  الأول ولم يعده حتى مضى  وقت الرمي المعتد به شرعاً، فحينئذٍ يلزمه الضمان؛  لعدم وقوع الرمي المأمور  به.
والله تعالى أعلم.
عدم جواز رمي الجمرة قبل الفجر لمن كان مع الضعفة لحاجتهم

السؤال
 من  كان مع ضعفة وعجزة وتعجل بهم من مزدلفة بعد مغيب القمر، فهل له أن  يرمي  الجمرة معهم بعد منتصف الليل، وكذلك بالنسبة لطواف الإفاضة، أثابكم  الله؟ 

الجواب
 إذا رخص لغير المعذور أن يكون مع المعذورين فيرخص له بقدر الحاجة، فالقاعدة في الشرع: أن ما جاز للحاجة يقدر بقدرها.
فيجوز له أن يدفع ويصحبهم ويكون معهم إذا كانوا محتاجين له؛ لأن القاعدة: أن الإذن بالشيء إذن بلازمه.
فلما  كان هؤلاء الضعفة مأذوناً لهم بالدفع، وتوقف حصول الرخصة لهم بوجود  من  يعينهم ومن يساعدهم، ومن يرفق بهم وييسر لهم هذه الرخصة، كان مأذوناً  لهم  من هذا الوجه، فإذا وجد غيرهم من المعذورين ممن يستطيع أن يقوم بذلك  ولا  يحتاج لهذا القادر فيبقى على الأصل من كونه لا يدفع، فإذا دفع مع  هؤلاء  المعذورين فلا يترخص بالرمي، إنما يبقى على القول بتأقيت الرمي  بطلوع الفجر  أو بطلوع الشمس؛ حتى يتبين وقت البداية فيرمي.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حرمة النكاح ولوازمه بعد التحلل الأول

السؤال
 هل يحرم كذلك عقد النكاح بعد التحلل الأول، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 يحرم  النكاح ولوازمه، فمحظور النكاح عقداً وخطبة ووطئاً كله مستصحب،  ولذلك  يعتبرون الجنس واحداً يحظر عليه أن يخطب وأن يعقد وأن يطأ، على  التفصيل  الذي ذكرناه في المحظورات، والله تعالى أعلم.
التحاق واجبات العمرة بواجبات الحج في الحكم

السؤال
 هل يقاس من ترك واجباً من واجبات العمرة على من ترك واجباً من واجبات الحج في إيجاب الدم عليه، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 من  ترك واجباً من واجبات العمرة يلتحق بواجبات الحج، ولذلك العمرة هي  الحج  الأصغر، والدليل على أنها حج أصغر قول الله عز وجل: { وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ   اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ }   [التوبة:3] فقال: { يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ } [التوبة:3] فوصف الحج   بكونه أكبر، لذلك قال شيخ الإسلام : الحج حجان: حج أكبر، وحج أصغر؛ لدلالة   هذه الآية الكريمة، فإذا وقع الإخلال في الحج الأصغر والأكبر فالحكم واحد،   فالواجب الذي يجبر في الحج يجبر بما يجبر به في العمرة والعكس، والواجب   الذي في العمرة يجبر بما يجبر به الواجب في الحج، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: ( دخلت العمرة في الحج، وشبك بين أصابعه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه )   وهذا يدل على أن حكمهما واحد، وعلى هذا فإنه يلزمه ما يلزم من أخل بواجب   الحج، وانظر إلى الواجبات في العمرة ستجدها موافقة في كثير من المسائل   لواجبات الحج؛ فإنك ترى الرجل إذا أحرم بالعمرة يلزمه أن يتقي المحظورات   كما لو أحرم بالحج، سواء بسواء، وكذلك أيضاً بالنسبة لطوافه بالبيت وما   يلزمه في الطواف الحكم فيهما واحد، وعلى هذا إذا أخلّ بواجب في العمرة   يجبره بما يجبر به الواجب في الحج.
والله تعالى أعلم.
دعاء الصائم عند تهيئه للفطر لا بعده

السؤال
 أشكل  عليَّ مسألة الدعاء عند الفطر لقوله عليه السلام: ( للصائم عند فطره  ) ،  فهل يكون وقت الدعاء بعد الأذان أم قبله، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 الدعاء  عند الفطر، أي: عند تهيئه للفطر، بمعنى: أن يكون قبل أن يفطر،  وهذا ذكر  العلماء له نظائر: أن العبد إذا قام بحق الله عز وجل وأداه، كان  من كرم  الله عز وجل أن يجعل له الخير العاجل باستجابة دعوته، فتجده في  الصلاة إذا  صلى وانتهى من التشهد، وقضى أذكار الصلاة ولم يبق إلا أن يسلم،  شرع له أن  يدعو؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما سئل: ( أي الدعاء أسمع؟  قال: أدبار  الصلوات المكتوبات )؛ وذلك لأنه قام بفريضة الله، وأدى حق  الله، فيرجى أن  يستجيب الله دعاءه، ولما وفى لله يوفي الله له.
وفي الزكاة إذا جاء ودفع  ندب للإمام أن يدعو له؛ وذلك لقوله تعالى: { خُذْ  مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ  صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ  عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ  صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ } [التوبة:103] فكان عليه  الصلاة والسلام إذا تصدق  المتصدق دعا له.
وكذلك أيضاً في الصوم إذا فرغ من صومه وكاد أن يفطر، دعا وسأل الله في ختام يومه من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.
وكذلك  في الحج، فإن الإنسان في حجه يدعو في عرفات وقالوا: ويدعو أيضاً في  مزدلفة  لقربه من التحلل، فهو يدعو في صبيحة مزدلفة؛ لأنه ليس بينه وبين  التحلل  إلا اليسير.
وهذا كله نبه عليه بعض العلماء، فإذا تأملت أركان الإسلام  الأربعة هذه،  وجدت أنه بمجرد ما يفرغ العبد من حق الله فإنه يرجى له إجابة  الدعوة.
من هنا قال العلماء: لا يدعو بعد أن يفطر، وإنما يدعو عند تهيئه للفطر، فيسأل الله عز وجل من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.
حكم الفطر لكبير السن ومن به مرض لا يرجى برؤه

السؤال
 رجل كبير السن وهو مصاب بمرض ولا يستطيع أن يصوم، فماذا يفعل، خصوصاً وأن عليه صياماً من رمضان السابق، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 أما  بالنسبة لكبر السن والمرض فكل واحد منهم إذا انفرد، وكان المرض مما  لا  يرجى برؤه فإن له الفطر، وكذلك لو كان كبيراً وصحته وعافيته طيبة لكنه  لا  يستطيع أن يصوم، ويجحفه الصوم ويرهقه، فإن من حقه أن يفطر، قال تعالى: {   وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ } [البقرة:184] قال بعض السلف: (يطيقونه)   يعني: يجدون المشقة، ولذلك في قراءة: (يَطْيَّقُونَهُ) وفي قراءة:   (يَطَوَّقُونَهُ) أي: يجدون المشقة والعناء من صومهم، فهذا يفطر وعليه   الإطعام، وهكذا إذا كان مريضاً مرضاً لا يرجى برؤه، كمن به فشل في الكلى،   أو أمراض في القلب مزمنة بحيث لا يستطيع أن يصبر، أو عنده أدوية لابد من   أخذها في ساعات منتظمة، كمن كان حديث عهد بعملية جراحية أو نحو ذلك،   واستدام المرض معه بحيث لا يمكنه القضاء، فهذا يفطر ويتحول إلى الإطعام   مباشرة، أما لو كان مرض هذا الكبير مما يرجى برؤه، كأن تكون نزلة عارضة   كزكام أو أمراض خفيفة عارضة، وهذه الأمراض ترهقه عن الصوم، ولكن بعدها قد   يشفى ويمكنه القضاء، فإنه يفطر ثم يقضي متى ما تيسر له القضاء ولا إطعام   عليه.
والله تعالى أعلم.
حكم من أوتر مع الإمام وأراد أن يصلي من الليل

السؤال
 من  أوتر مع الإمام في القيام وأراد أن يصلي من الليل فكيف يوتر؟ وما معنى  قول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا وتران في ليلة ) ، أثابكم الله؟ 

الجواب
 قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لا وتران في ليلة ) حديث الترمذي حسنه غير  واحد من  العلماء، ومعناه: أن الوتر ينقض الوتر؛ لأنه إذا أوتر في الليلة  وترين  أصبحت الصلاة شفعيه وأصبح العدد شفعاً، فهذا هو وجه النهي عن  الوترين،  والمقصود شرعاً أن يبقى عدد صلاتك بالليل وتراً، ولذلك قال عليه  الصلاة  والسلام: ( اجعلوا آخر صلاتكم بالليل وتراً ) ، فإذا صلى وتراً ثم  أوتر  بعده وتراً ثانياً فإن الوتر الثاني ينقض الوتر الأول، وعلى هذا فمن  صلى مع  الإمام وأوتر، أو صلى لوحده أول الليل وأوتر، ثم استيقظ آخر الليل  وأحب أن  يصلي فلا يخلو من حالتين: الحالة الأولى: أن يريد أن يصلي ركعتين  كأن تكون  ركعتي وضوء أو شيئاً خفيفاً فيصلي شفعاً ولا يوتر؛ لأن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم صلى ركعتين بعدما أوتر، وهذا ثابت في الحديث الصحيح عن أم   المؤمنين عائشة .
الحالة الثانية: أن يريد أن يطول ويقوم، كما هو الحال  لو أوتر في صلاة  التراويح وأراد أن يتهجد، أو أوتر أول الليل وقام في آخر  الليل وأراد أن  يتهجد، ففي هذه الحالة يصلي ركعة ينقض بها الوتر الأول؛  لقوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ( لا وتران في ليلة ) فنقض الوتر الثاني الوتر  الأول، ثم يصلي  ركعتين ركعتين ثم يوتر؛ السبب: أنه ينقض الوتر الأول؛ لكي  يجعل آخر صلاته  بالليل وتراً، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( اجعلوا آخر  صلاتكم بالليل  وتراً ) ، فشرع له أن ينقض الوتر الأول، حتى يكون وتره في  آخر الليل، وهذا  هو فعل عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، واختاره جمع من  الأئمة والسلف.
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يمنّ علينا بالقبول، وأن يتجاوز عنا الزلل والخلل إنه المرجو والأمل.
وآخر دعوانا أنِ الحمد لله رب العالمين.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه، وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (236)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب صفة الحج والعمرة [3]**
*


   ثبت عن  النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد فراغه من رميه لجمرة العقبة يوم   النحر أنه  نحر، ثم حلق رأسه عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم أفاض إلى مكة وطاف   بالبيت طواف  الإفاضة؛ فلابد من الاقتداء بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في   ترتيب مناسك  الحج الواجبة والمستحبة، ولقد بين عليه الصلاة والسلام وقت كل   منسك، وقال:  (خذوا عني مناسككم). 
*
بيان ما ينبغي على الحاج يوم النحر بعد فراغه من أعمال منى 
*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
يقول المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [فصل: ثم يفيض إلى مكة].
شرع  رحمه  الله في هذا  الفصل ببيان ما ينبغي على الحاج يوم النحر بعد فراغه من  رميه  لجمرة  العقبة، وقد كان من هديه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: أنه لما فرغ  من  رمي جمرة  العقبة نحر ثلاثة وستين بدنة؛ والسبب في ذلك: أنه كان قارناً   الحج  والعمرة، ثم إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد أن نحر حلق رأسه، ثم نزل   فطاف  طواف الإفاضة. 
قوله:  (ثم  يفيض)  الإفاضة: أصلها الكثرة، وفاض الخبر إذا شاع وانتشر، وفاض الوادي   إذا سال  بالماء الكثير، ويسمى هذا الطواف: بطواف الإفاضة، ويسمى: طواف   الزيارة،  ويسمى: طواف الركن، ويسمى: الطواف الواجب، ويسمى: طواف الصَدَر،   بفتح  الصاد والدال، كلها أسماء لهذا الطواف، وهذا الطواف يعتبر ركناً من   أركان  الحج، والأصل في وجوب هذا الطواف وركنيته قوله سبحانه وتعالى: (ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ )[الحج:29]    ، فأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بهذا الطواف، وأجمع العلماء رحمهم الله على   أنه  ركن من أركان الحج، إلا أن بعض أصحاب الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله يعبر   عنه  بالواجب، أما فرضيته ولزومه فهذا محل إجماع بين العلماء رحمهم الله.
ومعنى قوله: (ثم يفيض) أي: يذهب إلى مكة ويطوف طواف الإفاضة. 

*حكم طواف الإفاضة بالنسبة للمفرد والقارن 
*

 [ويطوف القارن والمفرد بنية الفريضة طواف الزيارة].قوله:    (ويطوف القارن والمفرد بنية الفريضة طواف الزيارة) القارن والمفرد    أفعالهما واحدة خلافاً للمتمتع؛ فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأم    المؤمنين عائشة : (طوافك بالبيت وسعيك بين الصفا والمروة كافيك لحجك    وعمرتك) وكانت متمتعة في الحج، فمن أفراد الحج فإنه يطوف بنية الركنية،    وكذلك من قرن حجه مع العمرة فإنه أيضاً يطوف بنية الركنية، وأما بالنسبة    للمتمتع فإنه قد سبقه الطواف والسعي؛ لأنه يتحلل بالعمرة. وطواف الإفاضة    بالنسبة للمفرد والقارن يكون على صورتين: 
الصورة   الأولى: أن يكون  المفرد قد قدم إلى مكة وطاف قبل يوم عرفة، وحينئذٍ يكون   الطواف الذي يفعله  يوم العيد طوافاً عن حجه، ولا يلزمه أن يرمل ولا أن   يضطبع؛ وذلك لأنه قد  حيا البيت ورمل واضطبع في طواف القدوم الأول. 
الصورة   الثانية: إن كان  المفرد إنما قدم إلى عرفة مباشرة أو قدم إلى منى مباشرة   ولم يكن قد طاف،  فقال جمع من أهل العلم: إنه يرمل في طواف الإفاضة ويضطبع؛   لأن طوافه  حينئذٍ يصبح عن الإفاضة وعن القدوم كأنه تحية للبيت.
والمفرد   والقارن تقدم  ضابطهما، فهما يطوفان طواف الإفاضة بنية الركن؛ والسبب في   ذلك أن الطواف  عبادة، والعبادة لا تصح إلا بنية، ومن طاف بالبيت ولم ينو   أنه طواف ركن عن  إفاضته فإنه لا يجزيه عن الإفاضة؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم قال:  (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى)، فدل هذا   الحديث على أن  من نوى الشيء كان له، ومن لم ينوه لم يكن له، فمن نوى   الإفاضة كان إفاضة  ومن لم ينوه لا يقع عن إفاضته. 

*بيان وقت طواف الإفاضة من حيث الابتداء والانتهاء والأفضلية 
*

 [وأول وقته بعد نصف ليلة النحر]أي:    أن أول وقت طواف الإفاضة بعد نصف ليلة النحر، هذا هو أحد قولي العلماء،    واحتجوا بحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها: (أنها دفعت من مزدلفة بعد منتصف    الليل، ثم رمت جمرة العقبة، ونزلت وطافت وزارت البيت)، ولكن هذا الحديث    حديث ضعيف، والذين قالوا: إن طواف الإفاضة يبتدئ من منتصف الليل احتجوا    بهذا الحديث، واحتجوا بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن للضعفة أن    يدفعوا بعد منتصف الليل، ففهموا أن الإذن بالدفع بعد منتصف الليل، يستلزم    الإذن بالطواف بعد منتصف الليل، وهذا القول خالفه جمع من العلماء وقالوا:    إن طواف الإفاضة مختص بيوم النحر؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف    الإفاضة يوم النحر، ووقع فعله بياناً لواجب، وبناء على ذلك قالوا: لا  يجزي   أن يوقعه ليلة النحر، وإنما يبتدئ بطلوع فجر يوم النحر، وهذا القول  الثاني   أقرب إلى السنة وأقوى من جهة الدليل، خاصة وأن حديث أم سلمة فيه  ما ذكرنا   من الضعف الذي لا يقوى معه على الاحتجاج.
بالنسبة لطواف الإفاضة هناك وقت أفضلية، وهناك وقت ابتداء، وهناك وقت انتهاء. 
أما  وقت  طواف الإفاضة  فالسنة والأفضل والأكمل أن توقعه بعد طلوع الشمس وقبل   زوالها من يوم  النحر؛ وذلك لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك، فإن   وقع طواف  الإفاضة بعد الزوال فقد وافق وقت الجواز ولم يوافق وقت  الأفضلية،  هذا  بالنسبة لوقت الأفضلية.
أما وقت الابتداء ففيه قولان مشهوران: 
القول الأول: أنه يبتدئ من منتصف الليل وفيه ما فيه.
القول الثاني: يبتدئ بطلوع الفجر من يوم النحر على ظاهر السنة الواردة عن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من طوافه يوم النحر. 
*أقوال العلماء في تأخير طواف الإفاضة عن يوم النحر* 

 يبقى السؤال: ما هو الزمان الذي يجوز للحاج أن يؤخر طواف الإفاضة إليه؟قال    بعض العلماء: إنه لا يؤخر طواف الإفاضة عن أيام التشريق، وإن أخره عن   أيام  التشريق كره له ذلك. ثم اختلفوا، قال بعض الذين يكرهون ذلك: إن أخره   عن  أيام التشريق لغير عذر فإنه يلزمه دم؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم  طاف يوم النحر، وكانت أيام التشريق بمثابة الزمان المعتبر لإيقاع   طواف  الإفاضة، فإن تأخر عنها فإنه يلزمه دم؛ لأن أفعال الحج تتم بأيام   التشريق. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: لا  يلزمه دم حتى ينتهي شهر ذي الحجة؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول:   (الْحَجُّ  أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ )[البقرة:197]، وأشهر الحج هي: شوال، وذو   القعدة،  وذو الحجة كاملة، ففائدة التعبير بالجمع في قوله: (أشهر) يدل  على  أن آخر  ما يقع فيه هذا الركن إنما هو شهر ذي الحجة، وهذا هو أقوى  الأقوال،  وأن ما  وراء ذي الحجة فيه الدم؛ جبراناً للواجب الذي تركه  وقصَّر فيه إذا  لم يكن  له عذر.
  أما إذا  كان عند  الإنسان عذر في تأخير طواف الإفاضة، كأن تكون المرأة  حائضاً أو  نفساءَ  فأخرت طواف الإفاضة عن يوم النحر إلى أيام التشريق، أو  أخرته عن  أيام  التشريق إلى آخر ذي الحجة، أو أخرته عن ذي الحجة لعذر، فإنه  لا يجب  عليها  شيء، ويلزمها أن تطوف طواف الإفاضة بمجرد طهرها. 
ويبقى السؤال: لو أن الإنسان أدى مناسك الحج كاملة، ولكنه رجع إلى بلده ولم يطف طواف الإفاضة، فما الحكم؟
الجواب:   أنه ليس لطواف  الإفاضة من الزمان حد ينتهي إليه، بل قالوا: إن لم يطف طواف   الإفاضة يبقى  في ذمته ولو إلى آخر عمره، فلو عاد ولو بعد خمسين سنة فإنه   يلزمه أن يطوف  طواف الإفاضة، ويبقى في ذمته؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى  قال: (وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ )[البقرة:196]    وأمر سبحانه بإتمام الحج، وهذا ركن من أركان الحج فيلزمه أن يوقع هذا    الطواف وتبقى ذمته مشغولة بطواف الإفاضة ولو إلى سنوات، هذا بالنسبة لمن    أخر طواف الإفاضة، وهذا هو الذي جعل العلماء يقولون: تبقى الذمة مشغولة به    ولو إلى آخر العمر. أي: أنه لا بد له من أن يوقعه وأن يأتي به على وجهه. 

*أفضلية الطواف للإفاضة يوم النحر* 

 [ويسن في يومه وله تأخيره]أي:    ويسن له فعل الطواف يوم النحر؛ تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،    والخير كل الخير في التأسي به صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، والخير في إيقاع    أفعال الحج وأقواله على هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيحرص المسلم    على أنه يوم النحر يوقع أفعال النحر مرتبة كما أوقعها رسول الله صلى الله    عليه وسلم، ثم ينزل ويؤدي طواف الإفاضة على الهدي الذي ورد عن رسول الله    صلى الله عليه وسلم، وثبتت عنه الأحاديث الصحيحة به، فذلك هو الخير كله،    فيسن للمسلم أن يحرص عليه، أما جواز التأخير ففيه ما فيه من التفصيل الذي    ذكرناه. 

 
*السعي بعد طواف الإفاضة للقارن والمفرد والمتمتع الذي لم يسع* 

 [ثم يسعى بين الصفا والمروة إن كان متمتعاً أو غيره ولم يكن سعى مع طواف القدوم]قوله:    (ثم يسعى بين الصفا والمروة)، وهذا السعي ركن إذا كان الإنسان مفرداً،    فالمفرد كما لا يخفى عليه سعي، وهو سعي عن حجه، فإذا كان قد جاء إلى منى  أو   إلى عرفات مباشرة، فمعنى ذلك: أنه لم يؤد ركن السعي، فإذا طاف طواف    الإفاضة أوقع السعي بعد الطواف؛ لأن السعي لا يصح إلا بعد الطواف، فيلزمه    بعد فراغه من طواف الإفاضة أن يمضي إلى الصفا والمروة ويؤدي سعي الحج إن    كان مفرداً، وإن كان قارناً ولم يكن سعى قبل فحينئذٍ يسعى سعيه، ويكون    السعي للقارن على هذا الوجه عن حجه وعمرته، وهكذا إذا كان متمتعاً فإن    المتمتع إذا قدم بعمرته وأدى العمرة وتحلل منها، فإنه يلزمه أن يسعى سعياً    آخر لحجه، وهذا السعي الآخر للحج يوقعه بعد طواف الإفاضة، حتى يقع سعيه   بعد  الطواف معتبراً. 

*حقيقة التحلل الأول والثاني وما يباح فيهما* 

 [ثم قد حل له كل شيء].قوله:    (ثم قد حل له كل شيء) وهذا يسمى: بالتحلل الثاني، فالحج له تحللان: تحلل    أول، وتحلل ثان، أما التحلل الأول فللعلماء فيه تفصيل: 
فمنهم  من  يقول: التحلل  الأول يقع بمجرد رميه لجمرة العقبة، وفيه حديث ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما:  (إذا رميتم جمرة العقبة فقد حللتم). وقال بعض العلماء: إذا   رمى أو حلق مع  الرمي أو طاف فقد تحلل التحلل الأول. والتحلل الثاني إن كان   قد طاف. فيقع  تحلله بواحد من هذه الثلاث، وليس للنحر عند أصحاب هذا  القول  دخل، فلا يرون  أن النحر مؤثر في التحلل، فإما أن يرمي ويحلق، وإما  أن يرمي  ويطوف، وعلى  هذا قالوا: التحلل الأول يقع بالرمي مع الحلق، أو  يقع بالرمي  مع الطواف،  وإذا رمى وطاف فقد تحلل التحلل الأول والثاني، هذا  مذهب طائفة  من العلماء،  واختاره أئمة الشافعية والحنابلة رحمهم الله.
والفرق   بين التحلل الأول  والثاني فالعلماء متفقون كلهم ومجمعون على أنه إذا تحلل   التحلل الأول أنه  لا يحل له وطء النساء. واختلفوا إذا تحلل التحلل الأول  ما  الذي يباح له  بهذا التحلل؟ 
فقال  جمع  من العلماء:  يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء، ثم اختلفوا على قولين: فقال   بعضهم: يحل له كل  شيء إلا وطء النساء، فيجوز له أن يقبل، ويجوز له أن   يباشر، ويجوز له أن  يعقد النكاح، ويجوز للمرأة أن تزوج -تنكح وتُنكح- ولكن   لا يقع الوطء. هذا  الوجه الأول، واحتجوا بحديث صفية رضي الله عنها وهو  ثابت  في الصحيح: (أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد منها يوم النحر ما  يريد  الرجل من امرأته،  فقيل: يا رسول الله! إنها حائض؟ فقال: أحابستنا  هي؟ ثم  قال: ألم تكن طافت  يوم النحر؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: فلا إذنْ) قالوا:  فإن رسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أراد منها ما يريد الرجل من امرأته،  وهذا المراد  به مقدمات  الجماع وليس المراد به الجماع، ولكن الصحيح أنه  يحل له كل شيء  إلا النساء  خاصة، وحديث السنن فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: (إذا  رميتم فقد  حل لكم كل شيء إلا النساء) ، فإن هذا الحديث قد  جود إسناده غير  واحد من  أهل العلم وهو يدل على أن مسألة النساء عامة،  فتشمل مقدمات النكاح  وتشمل  كذلك الوطء.
هناك  خلاف  بالنسبة للقول  الثاني في مسألة التحلل، قال بعض العلماء: يحل له كل  شيء  إلا النساء وقتل  الصيد، فأضافوا إلى النساء الصيد كما هو مذهب الإمام   مالك رحمه الله،  فإذا تحلل التحلل الثاني حل له الجميع، والصحيح المذهب   الأول، خاصة وأن  السنة قوية في دلالتها على حلّ كل شيء إلا النساء، هذا   بالنسبة للتحلل  الأول والتحلل الثاني، ومن الأدلة الصريحة على أن التحلل   ينقسم إلى هذين  القسمين: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تطيب بعد رميه   لجمرة العقبة  وتحلله التحلل الأول، ففي صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها   أنها قالت:  (طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحله قبل حرمه -يعني: في   الميقات- ،  ولحرمه قبل أن يطوف بالبيت) فلما قالت: (لحرمه قبل أن يطوف   بالبيت) دل على  أن محظور الطيب يرتفع برميه عليه الصلاة والسلام لجمرة   العقبة وتحلله  التحلل الأول، وأنه لا يلزم في التحلل الأول أن يطوف بالبيت   لظاهر هذه  السنة الصحيحة. 

*ماء زمزم لما شرب له* 

 [ثم يشرب من ماء زمزم لما أحب، ويتضلع منه ويدعو بما ورد]قوله:    (ثم يشرب من ماء زمزم)، وهذه سنة ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،   وذلك  أنه لما فرغ من طواف الإفاضة أتى سقاية العباس رضي الله عنه وأرضاه،   وشرب  منها بأبي وأمي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. قال العلماء: في هذا دليل   على أن  من طاف طواف الإفاضة فالسنة له أن يشرب من ماء زمزم. 
قوله:   (لما أحب) أي: من  خيري الدنيا والآخر؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   في الحديث -وصححه  غير واحد من العلماء-: (ماء زمزم لما شرب له) ، وقد  اشتهر  هذا الحديث عند  العلماء رحمهم الله، حتى قال بعض أهل العلم: إن  التجربة  دلت على صحته فمن  شربه للعلم آتاه الله العلم، وقال الإمام أبو  بكر بن  العربي المفسر  المشهور: شربت زمزم وسألت الله العلم وندمت أني لم  أسأله مع  العلم العمل.  وقال بعض السلف: اللهم إنه قد جاء عن نبيك صلى  الله عليه وسلم  أن ماء زمزم  لما شرب له اللهم إني أشربه لظمأ يوم الآخرة.  
فزمزم  ماء  له فضل وشرف  بثبوت الأخبار والأدلة، وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحب   هذا الماء، وذكر  الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في الهدي: أن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم كان  يبعث إلى واليه بمكة عتاب بن أسيد ، ويأمره أن يوقر البعير   بماء زمزم  ويبعثه إليه بالمدينة صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. 
وقال  جمع  من العلماء: إن  لهذا الماء مزية وفضلاً، حتى إنه عرف بالتجربة أنه  يقوي  القلب، مع ما فيه  من فضائل من كونه: (لما شرب له) ولذلك كان بعض  الأطباء  يوصي به لضعيف  القلب أن يشرب منه؛ لما جعل الله فيه من الخير  والبركة.
ومن   الأدلة التي تدل على  أنه: (لما شرب له) ما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث أبي ذر   جندب بن جنادة  الغفاري رضي الله عنه أنه لما آذاه المشركون واختبأ تحت  ستار  الكعبة كان  يشرب زمزم وكان يستطعم به من الجوع حتى سمن رضي الله عنه   وأرضاه فكان له  طعام طعم كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (وما يدريك أنه  طعام  طعم)، فماء  زمزم ماء مبارك، ويشربه الإنسان وينوي به الخير، ونص  العلماء  والأئمة  رحمهم الله على ذلك، وبثبوت الخبر عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه  قال:  (ماء زمزم لما شرب له) ، ويحرص الإنسان على التأسي  برسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم بعد فراغه من طواف الإفاضة، بأن يأتي إلى  ماء زمزم ويشرب  منه،  خاصة وأنه تيسر في هذا الزمان سهولة الشرب منه  والارتواء منه، فيتضلع  منه  ويسأل الله عز وجل من خيري الدنيا والآخرة. 
*الدعاء عند شرب ماء زمزم* 

 (ويدعو بما ورد).لم    يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء مخصوص لزمزم، وكان ابن عباس يسأل    الله فيقول: اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً واسعاً، وشفاء من كل    داء. فكان يسأل الله عز وجل هذا، والأمر في هذا واسع أن يسأل الإنسان من    خيري الدنيا والآخرة. 

 
*وجوب المبيت بمنى* 

 [ثم يرجع فيبيت بمنى ثلاث ليال]ثم    بعد انتهائه من طوف الإفاضة وسعيه، يرجع إلى منى؛ لأن النبي صلى الله   عليه  وسلم رجع إلى منى يوم النحر، واختلفت الروايات عن رسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم: هل صلى الظهر بمكة، أو صلاها بمنى؟ 
وفي  هذه  المسألة خلاف  مشهور، وأقوى ما ثبت حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: (أن   النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم صلى الظهر بمنى)، والرواية بصلاته بمنى أقوى،   وعليه فيرجح القول  بأنه صلى بمنى، وما ورد من الروايات بصلاته بمكة أجاب   جمع من العلماء:  بأن الرواية بكونه صلى بمنى اعتضدت بروايات أخر، حتى صارت   الشهادة كاملة،  بخلاف رواية جابر أنه صلى بمكة. 
وثانياً:   أن حديث الصلاة  بمكة يحمل على الإذن، أي: استؤذن عليه الصلاة والسلام فأذن   بالصلاة بمكة،  ولذلك قالوا: الأفضل والأكمل أن يصلي الظهر بمنى. 
وقال  بعض  السلف رحمهم  الله: إذا كان يوم النحر موافقاً ليوم الجمعة، فإن الأفضل  له  أن يمضي إلى  منى ويصلي الظهر بمنى؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   صلى الظهر بمنى،  وهي أفضل من الجمعة؛ لمكان الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم.
[فيرمي الجمرة الأولى وتلي مسجد الخيف بسبع حصيات].
يبيت بمنى ليلة الحادي عشر، والمبيت واجب، وهو مذهب جمهور العلماء، خلافاً لأصحاب الإمام أبي حنيفة حيث قالوا: إن المبيت ليس بواجب. 
والصحيح:   مذهب الجمهور؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه في الحديث الصحيح:   (أنه رخص للعباس  بن عبد المطلب أن يبيت بمكة ليالي منى من أجل السقاية)   وقوله: (رخص) يدل  دلالة واضحة على أن الأصل عزيمة؛ لأن التعبير بالرخصة  يدل  على أنها  استباحة للمحظور، فدل على أن المبيت بغير منى للحاج محظور  عليه  من حيث  الأصل، فيجب عليه أن يبيت بمنى ليالي التشريق، ثم إذا وجد  عنده  العذر من  اشتغاله بمصالح الحجاج العامة، كما كان في عهد النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم  السقي والرعي، فحينئذٍ يجوز له أن يترخص، وأما من عدا  هؤلاء فإنه  يجب  عليهم المبيت بمنى؛ لأن السنة واردة عن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  أنه  بات بمنى، وقد وقع فعله بياناً للواجب، والقاعدة: أن  الفعل إذا وقع  بياناً  لواجب فهو واجب.
فاجتمع هذان الدليلان القولي والفعلي، القولي: بالرخصة للعباس ، والفعلي: بمبيته صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بمنى. 

*بيان وقت رمي الجمار وضرورة ترتيبها وأحكامها 
*

  إذا أصبح  اليوم الحادي  عشر فالسنة أن ينتظر إلى الزوال، كما ثبت في الصحيح  من  حديث جابر بن عبد  الله رضي الله عنهما: (أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  انتظر حتى زالت  الشمس، فابتدأ بالجمرة الصغرى التي تلي مسجد الخيف   فرماها بسبع حصيات مثل  حصى الخذف)، وثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه:  (لما  فرغ من رميها تياسر  قليلاً واستبطن من جهة الوادي ودعا صلوات الله  وسلامه  عليه وسأل الله من  فضله وقام قياماً طويلاً) حتى جاء في حديث ابن  مسعود  وغيره: (أنه يقارب  سورة البقرة) ، فوقف عليه الصلاة والسلام ودعا  بعد رميه  الصغرى، وأطال  الدعاء وسؤال الله من فضله، ثم انطلق إلى الجمرة  الوسطى  ورماها بسبع حصيات  أيضاً، ثم وقف ودعا ورفع يديه واستقبل القبلة  عليه  الصلاة والسلام، وأطال  في دعائه أيضاً، ثم مضى إلى جمرة العقبة  ورماها بسبع  حصيات من بطن  الوادي، ولم يقف بعدها وإنما انصرف صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه،  هذا بالنسبة  لأفعال اليوم الحادي عشر: أولاً: بات ليلة الحادي عشر بمنى.
ثانياً: أنه انتظر إلى زوال الشمس من يوم الحادي عشر.
ثالثاً: أنه رمى الجمرات الثلاث.
رابعاً:   أنه رتب هذا  الرمي وابتدأ بالصغرى قبل الوسطى، وبالوسطى قبل الكبرى، وعلى   هذا فإنه لا  يجوز له أن يرمي قبل الزوال؛ وذلك لأنها عبادة مؤقتة،   والعبادات المؤقتة  لا تصح قبل زمانها إلا بدليل شرعي، كما في الجمع بين   الصلاتين إذا قدمت  الثانية في وقت الأولى، ومن هنا نجد العلماء والفقهاء   رحمهم الله حينما  ذكروا الرمي قبل الزوال قالوا: لا يصح الرمي قبل الزوال   كما لا تصح صلاة  الظهر قبل الزوال، بجامع كون كلٍ منهما عبادة مؤقتة،   فالرمي عبادة مؤقتة،  وصلاة الظهر عبادة مؤقتة،كما أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن   يعتدي على الشرع  بمجاوزته لهذا التأقيت بالسبق، فيصلي الظهر قبل زوال   الشمس، أو يصلي  المغرب قبل غروب الشمس، فإنه لا يجوز له أيضاً أن يعتدي  على  الشرع فيرمي  قبل هذا الوقت المحدد المعين، وعلى هذا فإنه لا يجزيه  الرمي  قبل الزوال.
وحكم   الرمي قبل الزوال  يطّرد في الثلاثة الأيام: اليوم الحادي عشر، والثاني   عشر، والثالث عشر لمن  لم يتعجل، وأما ما ورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما  من  قوله: (إذا انتفخ  النهار من اليوم الثالث عشر فارم) ، فيجاب عن هذا  الحديث  سنداً ومتناً: 
أولاً:  من  جهة السند:  فإن الحديث الذي دل على وجود الرمي بعد الزوال من هدي رسول   الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أصح وأثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وثانياً:   من جهة المتن:  فإن قوله: (انتفخ) فإن النهار لا يوصف بكونه منتفخاً،   والشيء لا تصفه  بكونه قد أخذ حظه إلا إذا جاوز النصف بحيث يصدق عليه أنه   دخل في الكمال،  وعلى هذا فإنه لا يصدق على النهار أنه قد استتم على الوجه   المعتبر إلا من  بعد الزوال، فكأن ابن عباس يريد أن يؤكد السنة التي وردت  في  هديه عليه  الصلاة والسلام، وعلى هذا فإن القول الأخير بالرخصة أنه  يجوز  الرمي قبل  الزوال قول مرجوح، والسنة على خلافه.
وهنا  ننبه  على مسألة  مهمة وهي: أننا إذا قلنا للناس: اقتدوا برسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم،  وارموا بعد الزوال في اليوم الأخير، وهو يوم النفر الأخير،   تجدهم يقولون:  إن الزمان قد تغيّر، وإن الناس يحطم بعضهم بعضاً، وكذا   وكذا، وحينئذٍ يكون  الجواب: إن هذه عبادات توقيفية، وأن مقصود الشرع من   الحج هذا الزحام الذي  تراه، ولذلك قالت أم المؤمنين عائشة : (يا رسول  الله!  هل على النساء  جهاد؟ قال: عليهن جهاد لا قتال فيه، الحج والعمرة) ،  فكأن  الشرع قصد أن  يقف الناس على هذا الوجه، وأن يجتهد المسلم، وأن يجد  العناء  والمشقة، حتى  يأتي الغني والفقير، والرفيع والوضيع، والجليل  والحقير، فيجد  الزحام،  ويحتك بإخوانه، فتجد الذي لا يعاشر الناس ولا  يخالط الناس كالغني  والثري  يدخل في زحمة الناس وحطمة الناس، وهذا يدفعه  وهذا يهينه، فيحس بلذة   العبادة، ويشعر بقيمة التقرب إلى الله سبحانه  وتعالى.
فالمقصود   من هذه  العبادة: وجود المشقة؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (عليهن جهاد)،   والجهاد  بذل الجهد والوسع والطاقة، فالحج بمثابة الجهاد، وليس المراد من   ذلك أن  نكلف الناس ما لا يطيقون، بل إن هذا الزحام وهذه المشقة إذا  تأملتها  فهي  مقدور عليها، وليست بمشقة -والحمد لله- لا يقدر عليها، إنما  الخطأ ليس  في  التشريع، وهذا أمر ينبغي أن يتنبه له، فكثير من الذين يحبون  التوسعة  على  الناس، ولو على حساب النصوص تجدهم يقولون: إن هذا فيه أذية  للناس وفيه  ضرر  وفيه وفيه، نقول لهم: ليس الخطأ في التشريع، وينبغي أن  يفرق بين حكم  الله  وبين أعمال الناس، وطريقة أداء الناس للشعائر، وقيامهم  بالمناسك، فإنك  لو  تأملت هذه العبادة، ولو أن كل مسلم حافظ على حرمة  أخيه المسلم، ودخل   لرميه أو طوافه أو سعيه متأدباً بآداب الإسلام،  محافظاً على حقوق المسلمين،   فإنك لا ترى إلا الخير، ولا ترى ما يسوء  المسلم أو يؤذيه، ولكن الخطأ في   أفعال الناس، وإذا أخطأ الناس في أفعالهم  فإن هذا لا يدعونا إلى إلغاء شرع   الله، أو التقديم لما حقه التأخير، أو  التأخير لما حقه التقديم.
فمسائل   الفتوى في  العبادات توقيفية، إلا فيما فتح الشرع فيه الاجتهاد، فمواقيت   الرمي مواقيت  تعبدية، وينبغي للمسلم أن يعلم أنه إذا قيل له: إن الاجتهاد   يختلف  باختلاف الأزمنة والأمكنة، أن تقول في جواب هذا: إن الاجتهاد يتغير   بتغير  الأزمنة والأمكنة فيما هو محل للاجتهاد، أما العبادات التوقيفية   والتي ورد  الشرع فيها بالإلزام بزمان معين، أو مكان معين فإنه لا يجوز   للمسلم أن  يقدم على تغيير هذه الصورة المعينة إلا بدليل توقيفي، فكما أنها   ثبتت  بالدليل التوقيفي لا يجوز تغييرها إلا بدليل توقيفي، وعلى هذا  فإننا  نقول:  لا نستدرك على الله في شرعه، والله أمرنا باتباع رسوله صلى  الله عليه   وسلم والتأسي به، وقد ثبتت السنة عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه  رمى بعد   الزوال في اليوم الثالث وهو يوم التعجل، فإننا لا نرخص للناس ولا  نرى وجهاً   للترخيص بجواز الرمي قبل الزوال؛ لأن السنة صحيحة وثابتة عن  النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم، وقد وقعت بياناً لهذه العبادة الواجبة،  والقاعدة في   الأصول: أن بيان الواجب يعتبر واجباً.
وعلى  هذا  نخلص إلى أن  الرمي يعتبر من واجبات الحج، وهذا الرمي يدخل فيه يوم  الحادي  عشر والثاني  عشر والثالث عشر، وينبغي على المسلم أن يراعي الزمان،  وأن  يراعي الترتيب،  فلا يرمي الوسطى قبل الصغرى، ولا يرمي الكبرى قبل  الوسطى  والصغرى، ولو أن  إنساناً رمى الجمرة الكبرى ثم الوسطى ثم الصغرى  فإنه يقع  رميه عن الصغرى  ويلزمه أن يعيد الوسطى ثم يرمي بعدها الكبرى؛ وذلك  لأن  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أوقع الرمي مرتباً، قال جمهور العلماء:   ومعنى ذلك: أنه لا يصح  رميه للثانية إلا بعد فراغ ذمته من الأولى، ولا يصح   رميه للثالثة وهي  الكبرى إلى بعد فراغ ذمته من الوسطى وهي الثانية،  فينبغي  الترتيب وإيقاع  الرمي على هذه الصفة المرتبة الواردة عن رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم.
وكذلك  لو  ابتدأ بالوسطى  ثم رمى الكبرى ثم رجع للصغرى، فإن الحكم نفسه؛ يصح رميه   للصغرى، ولا يصح  رميه للوسطى ولا للكبرى، وعلى ذلك فإنه يلزمه أن يرتب على   هذه الصفة التي  وردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يجزي رمي الجمرة  إذا  كانت مرتبة عن  ما قبلها إلا بعد إبراء الذمة برمي التي قبلها؛ لأن  الرسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أوقع الرمي على هذه الصفة. 
*جعل الجمرتين الصغرى والوسطى عن يساره بعد رميهما عند الدعاء* 

 [ويجعلها عن يساره، ويتأخر قليلاً ويدعو طويلاً ثم الوسطى مثلها]قوله:    (ويجعلها عن يساره) يجعل الجمرة عن يساره، أي: إذا أراد الدعاء ينحرف  ذات   اليسار، ثم قال بعض العلماء: يسهل، يعني: يكون إلى جهة السهل، وهذا   قِبَلَ  البناء وقِبَلَ البيوت، فيكون السهل ومجرى الوادي متياسراً عنك،   فالسنة بعد  فراغك من رميك للصغرى أن تمشي كأنك ماض إلى الوسطى وتأخذ ذات   اليسار  قليلاً، هذا هو الذي يعبر عنه العلماء: بالإسهال، ويعبر العلماء   عنه أيضاً:  بأخذ ذات اليسار بعد الرمي. 

*عدم الوقوف عند جمرة العقبة بعد رميها من بطن الوادي* 

 [ثم جمرة العقبة ويجعلها عن يمينه، ويستبطن الوادي، ولا يقف عندها ]جمرة    العقبة سبق وأن ذكرنا أن لها موضعاً مخصوصاً من الرمي وهو بطن الوادي؛    والسبب في ذلك أن جمرة العقبة كانت في حضن الجبل، وعلى هذا لم يكن لها  موضع   للرمي إلا جهة واحدة، وهذه الجهة المعينة وهي نصف الحوض هي التي يقع  فيها   الرمي، فلو رماها من غير هذه الجهة قالوا: إنه إذا وقع حصاه خارجاً  عن  هذا  النصف لم يجزه، ولابد من التقيد بهذا القدر الذي كان على عهد  رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو محل الرمي؛ لأن العبرة في الرمي  بالحوض، فإذا  كانت على  عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نصف الحوض بهذه  الصفة فمعناه:  أن البقية  من الحوض والباقي من جهة الجبل ليس بمحل للرمي،  فلو وقعت فيه  الحصاة فقد  وقعت خارجاً عن محل الرمي، ولذلك لا يجزي أن  يرميها إلا من هذا  الموضع، لكن  قال بعض العلماء في القديم -قبل أن يزال  الجبل-: إنه لو رقى  الجبل ورماها  من الجبل ووقعت حصاته بالجبل فإنه  يجزيه، وهو قول طائفة من  العلماء؛ لأن  الرمي قد وقع، والعبرة بالرمي،  وعلى هذا تبرأ ذمته بالإيقاع  داخل الحوض،  سواء كان من بطن الوادي وهو  أفضل، أو كان من على الجبل وهو  خلاف السنة،  ولكن الأحوط والأفضل أن  الإنسان يتحرى هدي رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  برميها من بطن الوادي  ويكون مستقبل القبلة على الصفة التي  ذكرها المصنف  رحمه الله؛ لثبوت الخبر  عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في رميه يوم  العيد وبقية  أيام التشريق على هذا  الوجه المعين.
قوله: (ولا يقف عندها).
أي:  ولا  يقف عند جمرة  العقبة بإجماع العلماء، ولذلك بعض العلماء يقول: إنما  يشرع  الوقوف بعد  الرمي إذا كان بعده رمي، وعلى هذا فالجمرة الصغرى إذا  رماها  فإنه يقف  عندها؛ لأن بعدها رمياً وهو رمي الوسطى فيشرع له الوقوف،   والجمرة الوسطى  إذا رماها فإنه يقف عندها؛ لأن بعدها رمياً وهو رمي جمرة   العقبة فيشرع  الوقوف، وجمرة العقبة ليس بعدها رمي وإنما يكون بعدها فراغ  من  نسك الرمي،  سواء في يوم العيد أو أيام التشريق، فلا يشرع الوقوف بعد   رميها.
يتبع

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (237)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*مشروعية استقبال القبلة عند رمي الجمار* 

 [يفعل هذا في كل يوم من أيام التشريق بعد الزوال مستقبل القبلة مرتباً]قوله:    (يفعل هذا) أي: يفعل هذا الفعل تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،    مرتباً إياه على الصفة التي ذكرناها؛ لأن السنة وقعت بياناً لواجب، وبيان    الواجب واجب.*حكم جمع الرمي إلى اليوم الثاني أو الثالث* 

 [وإن رماه كله في الثالث أجزأه]وإن    رمى الجمرات كلها في الثالث أجزأه، استدلوا برخصته عليه الصلاة والسلام    للرعاة والسقاة أن يجمعوا رمي اليومين في اليوم الثاني، وكذلك أن يجمعوا    رمي اليومين الأخيرين في اليوم الأخير، قالوا: فلما أذن رسول الله صلى  الله   عليه وسلم لهم بالجمع دل على أن الوقت يتداخل، وأنه يجوز أن يجمع،  ولكن   هذا على سبيل العذر دون غير المعذور كما يقول جمهور العلماء، وعلى  هذا فلا   يجوز للمسلم أن يخالف هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بترك  الرمي ليوم   الحادي عشر أو اليوم الثاني عشر، ويجمع الرمي دفعة واحدة،  وإنما عليه أن   يتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيوقع الرمي في  الأيام الثلاثة،   الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر، كما فعل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه   وسلم. 

*وجوب النية في الرمي مع الترتيب وجواز التوكيل فيه* 

 [ويرتبه بنيته].ويرتب    الرمي بالنية؛ لأن الرمي عبادة، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إنما    الأعمال بالنيات)؛ والرمي عمل تعبدي ولا يصح إلا بنية؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة    والسلام: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات)، فلابد وأن ينويه، وإذا كان وكيلاً عن    الغير في الرمي كأن يكون مريضاً، ويكون الإنسان مثلاً عاجزاً كالمشلول، أو    يكون مريض القلب الذي لا يمكنه أن يدخل في زحام ليرمي، أو مجروح اليد على    وجهٍ لا يمكنه الرمي، فإن هؤلاء يوكلون، وهكذا الحطمة من الناس، الذين   يغلب  على الظن أنهم لو دخلوا في الزحام لماتوا، أو لتضرروا ضرراً لا يمكن   الصبر  عليه، أو تلحق بهم مشقة فادحة بحيث لا يكلفون بمثلها، فهؤلاء إذا   وكلوا  الغير فإنه يشترط في الوكيل أن يكون حاجاً، فلا يصح الرمي وكالة ممن   لم  يحج، فلو أخذ الحصى وقال لرجل: ارم عني، وكان هذا الرجل غير حاج فإنه   لا  يجزيه؛ لأن هذه العبادات لا تصح إلا من الحاج، بل لابد وأن يكون   متلبساً  بالنسك، فإذا كان متلبساً بالنسك وأراد أن يرمي يبدأ رمي الثلاث   الجمرات عن  نفسه أولاً؛ حتى تبرأ ذمته عن الرمي كاملاً، ثم يرجع ويرمي عن   موكله  الجمرات الثلاث، سواء كان واحداً أو أكثر من واحد، فلا بأس أن  يتوكل  عن  واحد فأكثر، ولا بأس أن يتوكل الرجل عن المرأة والمرأة عن  الرجل، على  الأصل  الذي ذكرناه في باب الوكالة في الحج. 

*حكم تأخير الرمي وعدم المبيت بمنى* 

 [فإن أخره عنه أو لم يبت بها فعليه دم]أي:    إن أخر الرمي عن اليوم الثالث الأخير، أو لم يبت بمنى، الباء للظرفية،    بمعنى: في منى؛ لأن من معاني الباء الظرفية، فتقول: محمد بالبيت، أي: في    البيت، أي: في داخله. 
والمبيت   بمنى ذكرنا أنه  واجب، وحينئذٍ ينبغي أن يكون مبيته داخل حدود منى، ومنى   حدها كما لا يخفى  من جمرة العقبة إلى وادي محسر، وجمرة العقبة على أصح   الأقوال لا تدخل في  حدود منى؛ وذلك لأن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يأمر بطرد   الناس وإدخالهم إلى  منى، فمن وجدوه عند جمرة العقبة وبعدها أمروه أن يدخل   إلى منى. أما وادي  محسر ففيه وجهان مشهوران للعلماء رحمهم الله: 
- فمن يقول باتصال المشعرين مزدلفة ومنى يرى أن وادي محسر من منى. 
-  ومن لا  يرى الاتصال  يراه فاصلاً، وأنه مكان غضب وسخط، ولذلك حرك عليه  الصلاة  والسلام دابته  -كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح- حينما دفع من مزدلفة إلى  منى  عندما مر بهذا  الوادي.
وأما   بالنسبة للجهة  الشرقية إلى الجنوب، والغربية إلى الشمال فيكتنف منى جبلان:   أحدهما يسمى:  جبل ثبير، والثاني يسمى جبل الصانع، وهذان الجبلان قد أجمع   العلماء على أن  ما أقبل منهما من منى وما أدبر منهما ليس من منى، والحد   بالقمم، فقمم  الجبال هي الفاصل، فإذا كان على القمة فهو على الشبهة،  وإنما  يكون دون  القمة، يعني: دون منتصف الجبل من قمته، فما كان من هذا  فما دون  فإنه من  منى، وما كان من القمة وما وراءها فإنه يعتبر خارجاً عن  منى، ولا  بد أن  يتحقق المبيت بكل الليل أو بأكثر الليل، وأما إذا كان  جزءاً من الليل   فللعلماء فيه خلاف مشهور: 
قال بعض العلماء: من اضطجع ونام بمنى ولو سويعات فقد بات بها. 
وقال بعض العلماء: إن المبيت يتحقق بالثلث فأكثر؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الثلث والثلث كثير) .
وإذا قلنا: أكثر الليل، فللعلماء وجهان في ضابط الليل: 
قال  بعض  أهل العلم: تحسب  من غروب الشمس إلى طلوعها، ثم تقسم على اثنين، وتضيف   الناتج إلى ساعة  الغروب، فلو كان غروب الشمس في السابعة وطلوع الشمس في   السادسة، فهذه إحدى  عشرة ساعة، تقسمها على اثنين فتصير خمس ساعات ونصفاً،   تضيفها إلى سبع،  فيكون منتصف الليل حينئذٍ عند الساعة الثانية عشرة  والنصف،  هذا بالنسبة  لنصف الليل الأول، ثم ما بعد ذلك إذا كان قد دخل إلى  حدود منى  قبل الساعة  الثانية عشرة والنصف، فإنه يكون قد بات بمنى أكثر  الليل، وأما  إذا كان بعد  الثانية عشر والنصف أو في الثانية عشرة والنصف  فإنه لم يتحقق  المبيت أكثر  الليل. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: يحسب  أكثر الليل من مغيب الشمس إلى طلوع الفجر الصادق، وهو  أذان  الفجر، فيرون  أنه من مغيب الشمس، فإذا كان المغيب على السابعة وأذان   الفجر على الخامسة  مثلاً، فحينئذٍ تحسب ما بين السابعة وبين الخامسة وهي   عشر ساعات تقريباً،  وحينئذٍ تقسمها على اثنين وهي خمس ساعات، فتقول: إذا   دخل قبل الثانية عشرة  فإنه يعتبر قد أدرك أكثر الليل وسقط عنه الدم وإلا   فلا، هذا بالنسبة  لمسألة المبيت. 
ويتحقق   المبيت بمضي أكثر  الليل والإنسان في منى، سواء مضى عليه وهو نائم، أو مضى   عليه وهو مستيقظ،  فإن من كان في حدود منى فقد بات بها، سواء نام أو لم  ينم،  ولكن السنة أن  ينام تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*حقيقة التعجل ووجوب المبيت والرمي لغير المتعجل* 

 [ومن تعجل في يومين خرج قبل الغروب وإلا لزمه المبيت والرمي من الغد].قوله:    (ومن تعجل في يومين) المراد بذلك: أن يتعجل في اليوم الثاني عشر فيخرج  من   حدود منى قبل مغيب الشمس، فإذا غابت عليه الشمس وهو خارج حدود منى فقد    تعجل، والعجلة تستلزم من المسلم أن يأخذ بأسباب التعجل، وذلك بالاحتياط    والتحفظ؛ لأن التعجل ورد في صيغة القرآن، في قوله تعالى: (فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى )[البقرة:203]،    هذا اللفظ الذي نص عليه القرآن يدل على شيء من التكلف، وأخذ الحيطة   والحزم  في الأمر، أما لو أنه قصر وغابت عليه الشمس ولو كان مرتحلاً وعجل   فللعلماء  فيه وجهان: 
جمهور   العلماء -والمنصوص  عليه عند الأئمة-: على أنه يعتبر ملزماً بالمبيت؛ لأنه   لم يتعجل حقيقة،  وفرق بين تعجل الصورة وتعجل الحقيقة؛ لأن الله يقول: (فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ )[البقرة:203]    وفي للظرفية، ومعنى ذلك: أنه قد حصلت العجلة والخروج من حدود منى في    اليومين، واليومان المراد بهما: الحادي عشر والثاني عشر، بمعنى: أنه قد خرج    من حدود منى قبل أن تغيب عليه شمس اليوم الثاني عشر، واشترط بعض  العلماء:   أن يكون تعجله وخروجه من منى على التقوى؛ وذلك لقوله تعالى: (لِمَنِ اتَّقَى )[البقرة:203]    والمراد بالتقوى كما يقول بعض السلف: أن لا يخرج سآمة من الحج وفراراً  من   كلفة الحج، كما يفعله بعض العامة، فإنه يريد أن يتعجل لا من باب  التقوى   وإنما يتعجل سآمة وفراراً من تكاليف الحج، وحينئذ ٍقالوا: لم  يتحقق فيه   الشرط، ولا يجوز للمسلم أن يسأم العبادة والخير والطاعة  والقربة، ولذلك   ينبغي لمن تعجل أن ينتبه لهذا الأمر، وهو أن لا يخرج من  مشعر منى كارهاً   العبادة -والعياذ بالله-، أو سائماً منها أو فاراً من  كلفتها وتبعتها،   وإنما يخرج على سبيل التقوى والاسترخاص برخص الله كما  قال صلى الله عليه   وسلم: (عليكم برخص الله التي رخص لكم) .
قوله  رحمه  الله: (خرج)  هذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أنه لابد وأن يتحقق الخروج،  فإذا  لم يحصل الخروج  فإنه لم يتعجل، وهذا كما ينص عليه جماهير أهل العلم من   السلف رحمهم الله  ومن بعدهم: أنه لابد من حقيقة التعجل وذلك إعمالاً لنص   القرآن على ظاهره: (فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى )[البقرة:203]،    وحقيقة التعجل أن يخرج من حدود منى، فإذا خرج من حدود منى بمتاعه ورحله،    وأدركه المغيب وهو خارج حدود منى ولو بخطوة واحدة فقد تعجل حقيقة،  وحينئذٍ   يسقط عنه مبيت اليوم الأخير والرمي عن اليوم الأخير، أما لو خرج  عن حدود   منى قبل المغيب ثم رجع بعد المغيب وأخذ متاعه فليس بمتعجل، وإنما  هو محتال   على الشرع ويلزمه المبيت الليلة الأخيرة ويلزمه الرمي لذلك  اليوم؛ لأنه  لم  يتعجل حقيقة، وعبر المصنف بالخروج لكي يدل على أنه إذا لم  يقع منه  الخروج  الحقيقي فليس بمتعجل، ويلزمه ما يلزم من لم يتعجل من  مبيت الليلة  الأخيرة  والرمي إعمالاً للأصل الذي ذكرناه. 

 
*وجوب طواف الوداع وأن يكون آخر العهد بالبيت هذا الطواف* 

 [فإذا أراد الخروج من مكة لم يخرج حتى يطوف للوداع]قوله:    (فإذا أراد الخروج) بمعنى: أنه تهيأ للخروج، لم يخرج من مكة حتى يطوف   طواف  الوداع، ويسمى: طواف الصَدَر أيضاً، وسمي طواف الوداع؛ لأن الحاج   يودع به  البيت، والأصل في هذا الطواف: أن الناس كانوا يصدرون من فجاج منى   وعرفات  إلى بلدانهم، قالت أم المؤمنين عائشة كما في الصحيح : (كان الناس   يصدرون من  فجاج منى وعرفات فأمروا أن يجعلوا آخر عهدهم بالبيت الطواف)،   وفي الصحيح  عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال: (اجعلوا آخر عهدكم بالبيت   الطواف)، هذا  الطواف يسمى: طواف الوداع؛ لأنه آخر ما يكون من الحاج كأنه   يودع البيت  بالطواف عليه. 
*لزوم إعادة طواف الوداع لمن اتجر بعده* 

 [فإن أقام أو اتجر بعده أعاده]قوله:    (فإن أقام) بمكة (أو اتجر) أي: إذا باع واشترى فإن عليه أن يعيد طواف    الوداع؛ لأن طواف الوداع يشترط فيه أن يخرج مباشرة وقوله: (أو اتجر) فيه    تفصيل: التجارة تقع بالبيع والشراء، ومن باع أو اشترى بعد طواف الوداع فله    حالتان: 
الحالة   الأولى: أن يقع  بيعه وشراؤه على وجه يستعين به على الخروج، كأن يشتري   زاداً لراحلته أو  يشتري طعاماً لدابته، وفي زماننا لو توقف لوقود السيارة   أو تغيير زيت  السيارة مثلاً، فهذا التأخر في حكم الخروج؛ لأن المراد به   الاستعانة به  على الخروج، واغتفر العلماء مثل هذا في الرواحل في القديم،   وهو مغتفر في  زماننا في السيارات الموجودة ووسائل النقل الموجودة، ولو  أراد  أن يحجز  وحجز لسفر في مركوب أو نحوه وتهيأ للركوب وأخذ يتهيأ له فظل  ساعة  أو ساعة  ونصفاً وهو يتهيأ للسفر والذهاب إلى محطة السفر أو نحو  ذلك، فهذا  التأخر  كله مغتفر إذا كان يسيراً، أما إذا تفاحش فإنه يلزمه  الرجوع وإعادة  طواف  الوداع. 
الحالة   الثانية: أن يتجر  على وجه لا يقصد به الاستعانة على الخروج فإنه يُلْزَمُ   بالرجوع لإعادة  طواف الوداع، فلو خرج واشترى هدية لأولاده أو لزوجه أو   لأقاربه، فإنه  يلزمه أن يرجع بعد شرائه ويطوف طواف الوداع مرة ثانية؛ حتى   يكون آخر عهده  بالبيت الطواف، فإذا كان آخر عهده بالحج التجارة، فإنه  يلزمه  أن يرجع  ويكون آخر عهده بالبيت الطواف، على الصفة الشرعية لمكان  التعبد،  ولذلك قال  المصنف: (فإن أقام أو اتجر أعاده) أي: أعاد طواف  الوداع بعد ذلك  الفعل،  الذي لا يعد من جنس الطواف ولا من جنس الخروج. 

* ترك طواف الوداع للحائض والنفساء*

 [وإن تركه غير حائض رجع إليه].هذا    الطواف للعلماء فيه وجهان: أصحهما الوجوب؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:    (اجعلوا آخر عهدكم بالبيت الطواف)؛ ولقول أم المؤمنين عائشة : (فأمروا)    والأمر يدل على الوجوب، لكن يرخص للمرأة الحائض والنفساء، فالمرأة الحائض    والنفساء تنفر وتصدر مباشرة دون أن تلزم بطواف الوداع؛ لقول أم المؤمنين    عائشة رضي الله عنها: (إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض والنفساء) ، وفي    الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أنه لما ذكر له أن صفية قد حاضت،    قال: عقرى حلقى أحابستنا هي؟! ثم قال: ألم تكن طافت يوم النحر -يعني:  طواف   الإفاضة- قالوا: نعم، قال: فلا إذن -وفي رواية: انفري-) ، فأمرها  بالنفر  مع  أنها لم تكن قد طافت طواف الوداع، وهذا يدل على الرخصة في طواف  الوداع   بالنسبة للمرأة الحائض والنفساء. 

*لزوم الدم على من ترك طواف الوداع وشق عليه الرجوع* 

 [وإن تركه غير حائض رجع إليه]وإذا    خرج الإنسان من مكة وترك طواف الوداع أو نسيه، ثم تذكره فلا يخلو من    حالتين: إما أن يتذكره قبل مسافة القصر فحينئذٍ إذا رجع سقط عنه الدم، وأما    إذا تذكره بعد مسافة القصر فإنه يلزمه الدم، سواء رجع أو لم يرجع.
[فإن شق أو لم يرجع فعليه دم]
لأنه واجب، والواجب يجبر بالدم كما قررناه وذكرنا دليله غير مرة. 

*دخول طواف الوداع تحت طواف الإفاضة إن أخر* 

 [وإن أخر طواف الزيارة فطافه عند الخروج أجزأ عن الوداع]قوله:    (وإذا أخر طواف الزيارة) وهو الإفاضة، قوله: (طواف الزيارة) كره بعض   السلف  تسمية طواف الإفاضة بطواف الزيارة، وقد أُثر عن الإمام مالك رحمه   الله أنه  كره هذه التسمية، ولكن جمهور العلماء على جواز التسمية بطواف   الزيارة؛ لأن  مسلماً أورد في صحيحه: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في   صفية : ألم  تكن زارت يوم النحر؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: فلا إِذَنْ) فسمى طواف   الإفاضة:  زيارة، فدل على جواز هذه التسمية، وأنه لا مانع منها ولا كراهة.
فإذا  أخر  طواف الزيارة،  كالمرأة الحائض تؤخر طواف الزيارة عن يوم النحر إلى آخر   أيام التشريق، ثم  تطوف طواف الزيارة وتسافر مباشرة، فحينئذٍ يدخل طواف   الوداع تحت طواف  الإفاضة؛ لأن القاعدة في الشرع: أنه إذا اندرج الأصغر تحت   الأكبر وتحقق  المقصود فإنه يجزيه الفعل الواحد. ووجه ذلك: أن المقصود من   طواف الوداع أن  يكون آخر عهد الإنسان بالبيت الطواف، فإذا طاف طواف  الإفاضة  فإنه سيكون  آخر عهده بالبيت الطواف، وحينئذٍ يجزيه طواف الإفاضة  عن طواف  الوداع،  ويسقط عنه طواف الوداع ولا حرج عليه في ذلك، وعلى هذا  قال العلماء  إذا  أخره مع العذر، أما إذا لم يوجد العذر فخلاف السنة،  فالسنة أن يطوف   الإنسان يوم النحر وأن يحرص على التأسي برسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم   والاقتداء به. 

*أقوال العلماء في وقوف غير الحائض بين الركن والباب* 

 [ويقف غير الحائض بين الركن والباب داعياً بما ورد].هذا    يسمى: الملتزم، وخفف العلماء فيه وقالوا: لا بأس أن يلتزمه الإنسان بأن    يلصق صدره به ويدعو ويسأل الله عز وجل من فضله، وينبغي أن يكون خالياً من    المحظور، كالتمسح بجدران الكعبة والاعتقاد في هذا الموضع، يعني: لا يجوز    للمسلم أن يحدث في مثل هذه الأمور التعبدية زائدة عن الوارد، وإنما  قالوا:   أثر عن بعض السلف رحمهم الله وفيه حديث مرفوع لكنه تكلم في سنده،  وأثر عن   عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وعن بعض الصحابة أيضاً، وأشار المحب  الطبري في   كتابه: القرى لقاصد أم القرى، إلى آثار في ذلك، فالوارد عند  الملتزم  قالوا:  يلتزم ويدعو ويسأل الله من فضله، ولا بأس بذلك ولا ينكر  على  الإنسان إذا  فعله، إما إذا كان هناك زحام وتأذى الطائفون بوقوف  الإنسان في  هذا فإنه  يتقي هذا؛ لأنه لا يجوز أذية الطائف، والطواف في  البيت هو  المقصود، وهي  عبادة مقصودة أكثر من الالتزام، ولا ينبغي للإنسان  أن يحرص  على شيء لم تثبت  فيه سنة قوية ثابتة، ومع ذلك قد يؤذي فيه  الطائفين، أو  يقع في محظور،  كمزاحمة النساء ونحو ذلك، فعلى الإنسان أن  يتقي مثل هذا،  وليس هناك دعاء  مخصوص وارد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم في هذا. 

*عدم مشروعية الوقوف بباب المسجد الحرام للمرأة الحائض* 

 يقول رحمه الله: [وتقف الحائض ببابه وتدعو بالدعاء].قوله:    (وتقف الحائض بابه) يعني: باب المسجد الحرام؛ لأن الحائض لا تدخل  المسجد،   وتدعو بما ورد، ووقوف المرأة هذا الوقوف فيه تكلف ولم يثبت به نص  عن رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك حاضت صفية ولم يأمر رسول الله  صلى الله   عليه وسلم أن تقف هذا الموقف، ولذلك لا وجه لهذا ولا أصل له، بل  إن المرأة   الحائض تصدر من مكانها، وليس لهذا الوقوف داعٍ، وتكلف المجيء  إلى المسجد   على هذا الوجه ليس له داع، فلا وجه للأمر به والتعبد به على  هذه الصفة إلا   إذا ثبت نص صحيح، وليس ثم دليل يدل على ذلك، وعليه فإنه لا  يشرع للمرأة   الحائض أن تقف على هذا الوجه، أو تتكلف المجيء إلى المسجد  لهذا الدعاء وهذه   المسألة. 

 
* عدم مشروعية شد الرحال لزيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره* 

 [وتستحب زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبري صاحبيه]قوله:    (وتستحب) الاستحباب حكم شرعي، وقولهم: (تستحب زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله    عليه وسلم) هذا الاستحباب لم يرد دليل عليه، بل ثبت عن رسول الله صلى  الله   عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد: المسجد  الحرام،   ومسجدي هذا، والمسجد الأقصى) ، فدل على أنه لا يجوز شد الرحال في  السفر   لزيارة القبور، سواء كان قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قبر  صاحبيه أو   قبر غيرهم من الصالحين أو أي قبر، فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يشد  الرحال لزيارة   القبور، ولا للدعاء عندها، ولا للذبح ولا للنذر، ومن نذر  شيئاً من ذلك فلا   يلزمه الوفاء به؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن  شد الرحال، وقد قال   عليه الصلاة والسلام: (من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه،  ومن نذر أن يعصي الله   فلا يعصه) ، فدل على أن النذر إذا لم يكن على الصفة  الشرعية أنه لا يلزم   الوفاء به، وعلى هذا فإن قوله: (يستحب شد الرحال  لزيارة قبر النبي صلى  الله  عليه) خلاف السنة، وخلاف الحديث الصحيح عن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  حيث قال: (لا تشد الرحال)، وإنما المسنون  أن يسافر وينوي من أجل  زيارة  المسجد؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  (لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى  ثلاثة  مساجد) فينوي زيارة المسجد.
وقد  فضل  الله مسجد نبيه  وحبيبه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه على غيره من المساجد،  عدا  المسجد الحرام،  فينوي زيارة مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وينوي  الصلاة  في المسجد ولا  ينوي زيارة القبر، وإنما ينوي هذه الزيارة الشرعية  ويشد  الرحال من أجل  المسجد، تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث رغب  في  ذلك بقوله: (لا  تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد)، وإذا زار قبر النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم،  فإنه ينبغي له إذا دخل المسجد أن يبدأ بتحية المسجد  قبل  أن يبدأ بأي شيء،  والدليل على ذلك حديث أبي هريرة الثابت في الصحيح في   قصة المسيء صلاته:  (فإن المسيء صلاته لما دخل المسجد جاء وركع ركعتين ثم   جاء إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   وبركاته، فقال عليه  الصلاة والسلام: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،   ارجع فصلِّ) قال  العلماء: في هذا دليل على أن من دخل المسجد ينبغي أن يبدأ   أول ما يبدأ  بتحية المسجد؛ لأن الرجل ابتدأ بتحية المسجد ثم سلم على  النبي  صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فدل على أن السنة أن يبدأ بتحية المسجد قبل  السلام على  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا فرغ من التحية مضى إلى  قبر النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم، وسلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  السلام الشرعي، ثم  يسلم  على أبي بكر ، ثم يسلم على عمر وجزاهما عن  الإسلام والمسلمين خير  الجزاء،  وسأل الله لنبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام  الوسيلة، ثم بعد ذلك ينصرف،  ولا  يستغيث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ولا يدعو رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم؛ لأن الاستغاثة والاستجارة  والدعاء كلها أمور لا يجوز صرفها لغير   الله جل جلاله، فإن الله لا يأذن  لعبده أن يدعو سواه، أو يستغيث بأحد   عداه، أو يستجير به، فإنه لا يملك  النفع أو الضر إلا الله جل جلاله، الذي   بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا  يجار عليه، فلا يجوز أن يقول: يا رسول   الله! اشفني، أو يا رسول الله!  عافني، أو يا رسول الله! أغثني، أو يا رسول   الله! مدد، فإنه لا يشفي ولا  يكفي ولا يجير ولا يدفع السوء إلا الله، ولا   يقول: يا رسول الله! حقق لي  سؤلي، أو اشفع لي عند ربي، أو نحو ذلك من   الأمور التي لا يجوز صرفها إلا  لله عز وجل، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم لا يرضى بالشرك في مكان  آخر، فضلاً عن يأتي الإنسان لزيارته والسلام   عليه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه  ويشرك عند قبره، فالحرمة أعظم، وعلى من زار   قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن يراعي الأدب، فلا يرفع صوته عند قبره   وإنما يغض من صوته ويسلم  السلام الشرعي، ولا يتكلف بطول القيام وهو يمطط   العبارات وينمق الكلمات،  أو يغلو في وصفه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وإنما يسلم   سلاماً شرعياً كما كان  أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحيونه صلوات   الله وسلامه عليه، وهذا  هو الوارد، وهذه هي الزيارة الشرعية.
وأما  أن  يقف الإنسان  الوقفات الطويلة، وهو يمطط العبارات ويترنم بالكلمات،  ولربما  تكون  -والعياذ بالله- مشتملة على صرف حق الله لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم،  مثل أن يقول: يا مغيث الملهوفين! ويا ملاذ الهاربين! ويا أمان   الخائفين!  هذا كله ليس إلا لله جل جلاله، فلا أمان إلا من الله، فهو الذي   يؤمِّن  الخائف، وهو الملاذ للهارب والمعين للمستعين، والغوث للمستغيث،   والمجير  للمستجير: (أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ )[النمل:62]    سبحانه لا إله إلا هو، فالله بعث رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجل هذا    الأصل وهو: أن يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن يفرده بالعبادة، وأن يصرف  حق   الله لله خالصاً، ولذلك لا يجوز للمسلم أن يستهين بمثل هذه الأمور،  فبين   الإسلام والشرك كلمة واحدة، فلو قال: يا رسول الله! اشفني، فإنه شرك  أكبر   -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية-، أو قال: أغثني، أو أدركني، أو  المدد؛ كل  ذلك  من الشرك الأكبر، الدعاء والاستغاثة والاستجارة بغير الله  كائناً ما  كان  ذلك المغاث به، سواءً كان ملكاً مقرباً أو نبياً مرسلاً،  من الشرك  الأكبر،  قال الله عز وجل: (أُوْلَئِكَ    الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ  أَيُّهُمْ   أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ )[الإسراء:57]،    فالله عز وجل ذكر عن هؤلاء الصالحين الذين يُعْبَدُون من دون الله، قيل:    إنها نزلت في عيسى بن مريم حين عبدته النصارى واتخذته إلهاً من دون  الله،   فقال الله: (أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ )[الإسراء:57]،    فهؤلاء الصالحون يدعون الله ويلتجئون إلى الله، فحري بالمسلم أن يتأسى    برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يعلم أن لله حقاً ولرسول الله صلى  الله   عليه وسلم حقاً، ولا يجوز صرف حق الله إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،   بل إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما بعث ولا أرسل إلا من أجل هذا  الأصل،   وهو: إفراد الله بالعبادة، وصرف ما لله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم،  والله يخاطب   رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ويقول له: (وَلَقَدْ    أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ    لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ * بَلِ اللَّهَ    فَاعْبُدْ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ )[الزمر:65-66] ، أي: كن من الموحدين المخلصين له سبحانه وتعالى. 
فينبغي   على المسلم أن  يفرد الله بالعبادة، وأن يصرف حق الله خالصاً لوجهه، مثل:   الدعاء  والاستغاثة والذبح والنذر وغير ذلك من الحقوق التي لا ينبغي صرفها   إلا لله  سبحانه وتعالى لا شريك له، وخاصة إذا كان المسلم قد جاء إلى  الحج،  فبينه  وبين الله عهد وهو يقول: لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، فمعنى ذلك:  أنه سيفرد  الله  بالعبادة ولا يصرف حق الله عز وجل لغيره كائناً ما كان  ذلك الغير. 

* الأسئلة* 

*مشروعية صلاة ركعتي الطواف*

 السؤال: لم يذكر المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى أن بعد طواف الإفاضة صلاة ركعتين، فهل تشرع الصلاة بعده، أم لا، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
فلكل طواف بالبيت ركعتان، ويلزم بهاتين الركعتين في طواف الإفاضة وغيره بإجماع العلماء. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*وصايا عامة لمن وفقه الله للحج وما يكون عليه بعد الحج* 

 السؤال: هل من كلمة أو وصية لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه الإنسان بعد حجه، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:   من  وفقه الله للحج إلى بيت الله الحرام، فأول وصية له: أنه ينبغي عليه  أن   يحمد الله جل جلاله، وأن يشكره على فضله، يشكر نعمة الله التي أنعم  بها   عليه، ومنته التي أسدى إليه، ويقول: اللهم! لك الحمد ولك الشكر  اخترتني من   بين الملايين من الأمم، وحملتني على ما يسرت لي، وهديتني  وأعنتني، وسلمت  لي  بدني وصحتي، ووفقتني إلى أداء هذه المناسك والشعائر لا  أحصي ثناء عليك،   ومن شكر الله زاده، ومن حمد الله فإن الله يحب أن يحمد  ويحب أن يثنى عليه   ويحب أن يمجد، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أهل  الثناء والمجد) فيحمد   الله عز وجل أولاً.
الوصية   الثانية: من حج  إلى بيت الله الحرام فإن الله عز وجل أكرمه ويسر له   بالوقوف في هذه  المشاعر والمناسك، فحط الآثام ومحيت عنه الخطايا، وتقرب  إلى  الله عز وجل  بإراقة دمعة الندم، وأحس بالألم لما كان مما سلف من  الذنوب  والعصيان، فهجر  هذه الذنوب وقلاها، وبكى بكاء الندم بين يدي الله  مستغيثاً  مستقيلاً  تائباً راجياً رحمة الله جل جلاله، الله أعلم كم في  هذه الرحاب من  ذنوب  غفرت، وخطايا محيت، وسيئات أقيل أصحابها، وعثرات أقال  الله من تلبس  بها،  فهي منازل الكرم ومنازل الجود من الله جل جلاله  سبحانه، له الحمد وله   الفضل لا نحصي ثناء عليه، فإذا أحس المسلم أن الله  أنعم عليه بهذه النعمة،   فليكن أيضاً من شكره أن يحسن فيما بقي من عمره،  وأن يكسر قلبه لله، وأن   يسأل الله أن يحسن له الخاتمة، وأن يحسن له فيما  بقي من الأجل، ويقول: يا   رب! أسألك فيما بقي من عمري عملاً صالحاً يقربني  إليك، فيرجع بقلب جديد   وقالب جديد وعمل صالح رشيد.
الوصية الثالثة: عليه أن لا يفتخر وأن لا يرائي، وأن لا يدلي على الله بنعمته، بل عليه أن يقول: اللهم! إني أسألك القبول.
الوصية   الخامسة: من  دلائل قبول الحج أن يكون حال الإنسان بعد الحج أفضل من حاله   قبل الحج، ولن  يكون ذلك إلا بفعل فرائض الله، وترك حدود الله ومحارم الله،   والخوف من  عذاب الله ولقاء الله، نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن   يجعلنا ذلك  الرجل، وعلى المسلم إذا رجع إلى أهله ورجع إلى وطنه وإلى بلده   أن يرجع  بعمل صالح جديد، وأن يحاول أن يغير من أخلاقه، فإن الإسلام أدبه   وهذبه  بهذه العبادة، فالذي حج إلى بيت الله الحرام، وامتنع من وطء  ومباشرة  زوجته  -وهي حلال عليه- أيام الحج، حري به أن يتقي الفواحش ما ظهر  منها وما  بطن،  والذي حج إلى بيت الله الحرام وعف عن الرفث والفسوق  والجدال في الحج،  حري  به أن يرجع عفيفاً عن أعراض المسلمين، فلا يغتاب  ولا يقع في النميمة  ولا  يؤذي المسلمين، يرجع بحال جديد ويصلح ما بينه  وبين الله، وما بينه وبين   عباد الله. 
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعل حجنا مبروراً، وسعينا مشكوراً، وذنبنا مغفوراً، وعملنا صالحاً متقبلاً مبروراً. 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين. 
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (238)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب صفة الحج والعمرة [4]
*


   ما من  عبادة إلا ولها صفة شرعية، بينها الله عز وجل أو بينها الرسول صلى   الله  عليه وسلم، ومن هذه العبادات: العمرة، والعمرة من أجل الطاعات وأحب    القربات إلى الله عز وجل، وهي تقع على سبيل اللزوم وعلى سبيل النفل.  ويستحب   للمسلم أن يكثر من العمرة إلى بيت الله الحرام، وذلك لما فيها من  الأجر   والثواب، كما جاءت بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
*بيان صفة العمرة وأحكامها وفضائلها* 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
فالمصنف رحمه الله تعالى يقول: [وصفة العمرة أن يحرم بها من الميقات أو من أدنى الحل]
لقد  شرع  المصنف رحمه  الله في بيان صفة العمرة، والعمرة من أجلّ الطاعات وأحب   القربات إلى الله  عز وجل، وكتاب المناسك يعتني فيه فقهاء الإسلام رحمهم   الله ببيان أحكام  الحج والعمرة، فبعد أن فرغ رحمه الله من بيان مناسك الحج   وصفة الحج إلى  بيت الله الحرام، شرع في بيان مناسك العمرة وصفتها، وهذا   يعتبره أهل العلم  رحمهم الله من باب التدرج من الأعلى للأدنى، فقد بيّن   رحمه الله الحج  الأكبر وبيّن صفاته وهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيه،  ثم شرع في  بيان الحج الأصغر وهو العمرة.
قوله:   (وصفة العمرة) صفة  الشيء حليته وما يتميز به عن غيره، والعبادات توقيفية،   حيث أن المكلف  فيها يتوقف على نص الشرع من الكتاب والسنة في كيفية أدائها   والقيام بها  على وجهها. 
فهو  رحمه  الله سيبين ما  ينبغي على المعتمر أن يقوم به إذا أراد أن يؤدي هذا  النسك،  والعمرة أصلها  في لغة العرب: الزيارة، وتطلق أيضاً بمعنى: القصد،  ومن  إطلاقها بمعنى  الزيارة، قول العرب: جاءنا معتمراً، أي: جاءنا زائراً،   وكذلك يقولون:  اعتمر بمعنى قصد، ومن هنا قال أهل العلم رحمهم الله: إن   العمرة في اصطلاح  الشرع: القصد إلى بيت الله الحرام على الوجه المخصوص،   والمراد بهذا الوجه  المخصوص: أن يؤدي مناسك العمرة بالطواف بالبيت والسعي   بين الصفا والمروة. 

*وقوع العمرة على سبيل اللزوم والنفل وصور الوجوب 
*

  وهذه  العبادة -أعني  العمرة- تقع على سبيل اللزوم وعلى سبيل النفل، فتكون  واجبة  على المكلف  وتكون نفلاً تطوعاً من المسلم غير واجبة عليه، فأما  وجوبها  فيأتي على  صورتين:الصورة    الأولى: أن يلزمه بها الشرع، وهذا إن توفرت الشروط المعتبرة ووجدت عند    المكلف، وهذا القول -أعني: القول بوجوب العمرة- إنما هو على أحد قولي    العلماء رحمهم الله، وقد ذكرنا نصوص الكتاب والسنة التي تدل على رجحان هذا    القول، وأن الله فرض على المسلم أن يعتمر إلى بيته الحرام، كما فرض عليه    الحج إلى بيته الحرام، وذكرنا هذا الخلاف، وذكرنا أدلة القولين وحجج    الطائفتين، وأن الأقوى والأرجح هو القول: بوجوب العمرة، ولذلك وصفت بكونها    حجاً أصغر؛ لقوله سبحانه وتعالى: (وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ )[التوبة:3]،    فجعل الحج منقسماً إلى حج أكبر وحج أصغر، وهي واجبة على المكلف بإيجاب    الشرع مرة في العمر، كوجوب الحج، لكن هذا الوجوب يتقيد بشرائط، وقد تكلمنا    على هذه الشرائط في مقدمة مناسك الحج، وذكرنا ما الذي ينبغي توفره من    الشروط للحكم بوجوب الحج والعمرة.
الصورة   الثانية: أن يقوم  المكلف بإلزام نفسه بها، وذلك إذا نذر بالعمرة إلى بيت   الله الحرام فقال:  لله عليَّ أن أعتمر في رمضان، أو لله عليَّ أن أعتمر  هذا  الأسبوع، فإنها  تكون واجبة ولازمة عليه، ولكن هذا الإيجاب والإلزام  إنما  هو من نفسه وليس  من الشرع. 
أما   وقوعها على سبيل  النفل ففي كل وقت، في أشهر الحج وغيرها، وكونها نافلة فهي   طاعة وقربة من  أجل الطاعات والقرب وأحبها إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى؛   لاشتمالها على توحيد  الله سبحانه، ونية التقرب له سبحانه وتعالى والإهلال   بالتوحيد والتلبية،  ثم الطواف بالبيت والسعي بين الصفا والمروة، مع   اشتمالها على ذكر الله عز  وجل وإقامة شعائره، ولذلك وردت النصوص عن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم في  استحباب العمرة وفضلها، حتى صح عنه عليه الصلاة   والسلام أنه قال: (الصلوات  الخمس، ورمضان إلى رمضان، والعمرة إلى العمرة   مكفرات ما بينهن ما اجتنبت  الكبائر) ، فجعل العمرة إلى العمرة مكفرة ما   بينهما بشرط اجتناب الكبائر،  ومعنى ذلك أنها لا تبقي صغائر الذنوب، وهذه   نعمة ورحمة من الله سبحانه  وتعالى، فإن الصغائر وإن كانت ذنوباً يسيرة إلا   أنها إذا اجتمعت ربما  أهلكت العبد والعياذ بالله! والله عز وجل يتدارك  عبده  بلطفه حينما جعلها  مكفرة لذنبه، فإن هذا التكفير وإن كان من صغائر  الذنوب  رحمة من الله  سبحانه، وفي الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وصححه  غير واحد  من العلماء،  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ندب إلى المتابعة  بين الحج  والعمرة فقال:  (تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإنهما ينفيان الذنوب  والفقر كما  ينفي الكير  خبث الحديد والفضة) ، فبيّن هذا الحديث فضل  الاعتمار إلى بيت  الله الحرام،  واستحب السلف رحمهم الله هذه الطاعة  وفضلوها. 

*تحقيق العمرة وحصول أجرها وفضلها على وجهين 
*

 يكون الإنسان معتمراً على وجهين:الوجه الأول: أن يعتمر اعتماراً حقيقياً فينال هذا الفضل. 
والوجه   الثاني: أن يكون  في حكم المعتمر من جهة الثواب وحصول الفضيلة، فيكون   معتمراً فضلاً لا  حقيقة، بمعنى: أن الله يعطيه ثواب العمرة، وذلك بطاعات   ورد الشرع بفضلها  والترغيب فيها، ومن ذلك التطهر في البيت وإتيان مسجد  قباء  والصلاة فيه،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من تطهر في بيته ثم أتى مسجد  قباء  وصلى فيه كان  له كأجر عمرة) ، وكذلك ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام  أنه قال:  (من صلى صلاة  الصبح في جماعة ثم جلس في مجلسه -وفي رواية: في  مقعده- يذكر  الله حتى  تطلع عليه الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين كان له كأجر حجة  وعمرة تامة تامة)،  فهذا  الفضل من جهة التنزيل، أي: أنه ينال فضل الاعتمار  والحج إلى بيت الله   الحرام. 

*مشروعية تكرار العمرة في عام واحد على الصحيح 
*

  هنا  مسألة فقهية اختلف  العلماء رحمهم الله فيها وهي: إذا كانت النصوص قد  دلت  على فضيلة الاعتمار  إلى بيت الله الحرام وزيارته، فهل الأفضل أن يكرر   المسلم ذلك الاعتمار، أو  لا يكرره؟ فقال    جمهور العلماء: يستحب للمسلم أن يكثر ويكرر من الاعتمار بالبيت، وبهذا    القول قال فقهاء الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة وطائفة من أهل الظاهر    والحديث، فقالوا: يستحب للمسلم أن يكثر من العمرة، وأنه لا بأس أن يعتمر    أكثر من عمرة في عام واحد. 
وذهب بعض السلف، وهو قول الإمام مالك رحمه الله: إلى أنه لا يكرر العمرة في السنة أكثر من مرة، أي: أنه لا يشرع تكرار العمرة. 
واحتج   الجمهور على  مشروعية تكرار العمرة بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الصلوات   الخمس، ورمضان  إلى رمضان، والعمرة إلى العمرة مكفرات ما بينهن) قالوا: إن   رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم نص في هذا الحديث على أن ما بين العمرتين   يغفر بشرط ترك  الكبيرة، ويفهم من الحديث الترغيب والندب للإكثار منها، فدل   على الاستحباب  ولم يرد ما يقيد ذلك بعام ولا غيره.
  أما  الدليل الثاني الذي  دل على مشروعية تكرار العمرة: فإن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم قال: (تابعوا  بين الحج والعمرة) قالوا: إن هذا يدل على مشروعية   التكرار، فإن المتابعة  بين الحج قد يكون الإنسان في حجه متمتعاً، وقد  يكون  في حجه قارناً، وعلى  هذا يتابع بين عمرة حجه وعمرة مستقلة.
وكذلك   أيضاً من أنسب  الأدلة وألطفها، والتي استدل بها على مشروعية تكرار العمرة،   ما ثبت في  الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنه كان يأتي قباءً كل   سبت) ، فكونه  عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يأتي مسجد قباء كل سبت، إنما هو   لفضيلة العمرة،  فلما تكرر ذلك منه دل على ندب واستحباب تكرار العمرة. 
وقد  جاء  عن طائفة من  أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كرروا العمرة في  العام  الواحد، أثر  ذلك عن أبي بكر الصديق ، وكذلك أثر عن بنته الصديقة  عائشة  رضي الله عن  الجميع، وأثر عن عبد الله بن عمر وزيد بن ثابت رضي الله  عن  الجميع، أنهم  كانوا يعتمرون أكثر من عمرة في العام الواحد، وهذا هو  القول  الصحيح  والأولى، خاصة وأن الأصل يدل على مشروعية ذلك.
وقوى  بعض  العلماء هذا  القول: بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما حجت معه  أم  المؤمنين عائشة  كما في الصحيحين، وكان حجها تمتعاً، فلما أصابها الحيض   قبل أن تتحلل من  العمرة أمرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تنقلب   قارنة، فانقلبت قارنة  لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في ختام حجها: (طوافك   بالبيت وسعيك بين الصفا  والمروة كافيك لحجك وعمرتك) فحكم عليه الصلاة   والسلام بأنها قد جمعت بين  الحج والعمرة وذلك بالقران، ومع كونها قد جاءت   بحج وعمرة قراناً فإنها  أصرت على أن تعتمر، فأذن لها أن تعتمر من الحل   فاعتمرت من التنعيم رضي  الله عنها وأرضاها، وهذا بلا إشكال تكرار للعمرة   بعد العمرة، فدلت هذه  النصوص على مشروعية التكرار، خاصة وأن الشرع لم يقيد   ذلك بحد كما لا يخفى.  

*أقسام صفة العمرة وحكم كل قسم 
*

 صفة العمرة تنقسم إلى قسمين: القسم    الأول: صفة الإجزاء: وهذه الصفة هي التي يبين فيها أركان العمرة    وواجباتها، بمعنى: أنه يجب على المكلف أن يوقع عمرته على هذه الصفة، ولا    تجزيه عمرته إلا إذا وقعت على هذا الوجه المخصوص، الذي دلت النصوص الشرعية    على لزومها.
القسم   الثاني من صفات  العمرة: صفة الكمال:وهي الصفة التي يعتنى فيها ببيان هدي   رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الكامل، فتذكر فيها الأركان والواجبات  والسنن  والمستحبات،  فهذه الصفة الثانية فيها ما هو لازم على المكلف أن  يأتي به:  كالطواف،  والسعي، والحلق أو التقصير، الذي هو التحلل، وابتداء  النسك  بالإحرام،  ومنها ما ليس بلازم ولا واجب عليه، وإنما هو على سبيل  الندب  والاستحباب:  كالأذكار المستحبة، وكيفما كان فأهل العلم رحمهم الله  برحمته  الواسعة  يعتنون في كتبهم ببيان الصفتين. 

*حكم الإحرام للعمرة الواجبة والمستحبة ومكان الإحرام* 

  قوله:  (أن يحرم بها)  أي: بالعمرة، فإن كانت واجبة عليه أحرم ناوياً إبراء  ذمته  من الفرض، وإن  كانت نذراً نواها نذراً، وإن كانت نافلة نواها نافلة،  وإن  كانت عن غيره  أحرم بها عن ذلك الشخص. قوله:    (من الميقات) أي: ميقاته الذي أوجب الله عليه أن يحرم منه، وقد تقدم  معنا   في أول كتاب المناسك بيان المواقيت التي وردت في حديثي الصحابيين   الجليلين  عبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عن الجميع وأرضاهم،   عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان حدود المواقيت، فهو بقوله: (أن يحرم   بها من  ميقاته) أي: أن العمرة كالحج، فكما أنه في الحج يلزم بالإحرام من   الميقات،  كذلك في العمرة يحرم من ميقاته، فإن كان دون الميقات فإنه يحرم   بها من حيث  أنشأ، حتى وإن كان قريباً من حدود الحرم وليس بينه وبين  الحرم  إلا اليسير،  فإنه يحرم من موضعه، وهكذا لو دخل دون المواقيت ثم  طرأت عليه  العمرة، فإنه  من حيث طرأت عليه وأنشأ العمرة يحرم وذلك ميقاته.  
*أقسام الناس في المواقيت والإحرام* 

 قوله: (أو من أدنى الحل) الناس ينقسمون إلى قسمين: القسم الأول: أن يكونوا خارجين عن المواقيت، فهؤلاء يتقيدون بالمواقيت إن دخلوا مارين بها ناوين العمرة، فيحرمون منها كما تقدم. 
القسم الثاني: أن يكونوا دون المواقيت، وهؤلاء ينقسمون أيضاً إلى قسمين: 
القسم   الأول: منهم من هو  دون الميقات خارج حدود الحرم، فهؤلاء يحرمون من مواضعهم   كأهل عسفان  وقديد، وهكذا أهل اليتمة فإنهم دون ميقات المدينة فيحرمون من   اليتمة،  وهكذا أهل المهد يحرمون من المهد؛ لأنهم دون ميقات المدينة ولا   يؤخرون  لمحاذاة ميقات الجحفة؛ لأن ميقات الجحفة للساحل، وهكذا بالنسبة  لمن  كان  بعسفان وقديد يحرمون من عسفان وقديد؛ لأنهم دون ميقات المدينة،  فإذا  بلغوا  إلى قديد، فإن من جاوز قديد يكون قد تداخل الميقاتان في حقه،  فيصبح  دون  ميقات المدينة ودون ميقات الجحفة فيحرم من موضعه.
القسم   الثاني: هم أهل  مكة ومن كان قد طرأت عليه العمرة وهو داخل حدود الحرم،   فهؤلاء ميقاتهم أن  يخرجوا إلى أدنى الحل؛ لأن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله   عنها لم تكن من أهل  المواقيت حينما طرأت عليها العمرة؛ لأن العمرة -كما  ورد  النص- إنما طرأت  عليها بمكة، وقالت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  -كما في  الصحيحين-:  (أيرجع الناس بحج وعمرة وأرجع بحج؟! فقال عليه الصلاة  والسلام:  طوافك  بالبيت وسعيك بين الصفا والمروة كافيك لحجك وعمرتك،  فأبت)، فحينئذٍ  تأمل  قولها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أيرجع الناس  بحج وعمرة) معناه:   أنها تريد العمرة وخاطبته داخل حدود الحرم، فلما وقع  خطابها لرسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم داخل حدود الحرم، فإنها حينئذٍ  تكون في حكم أهل مكة،   فلما أمرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخروج  إلى أدنى الحل، دل على أن   المكي ينشئ العمرة من أدنى الحل، وهذا واضح  وظاهر، وعلى هذا قالوا: إن   المكي إذا أنشأ العمرة فإنه ينشئها من أدنى  الحل؛ لأن أم المؤمنين رضي الله   عنها لما أنشأت عمرتها داخل مكة أخذت حكم  أهل مكة بالإجماع، فدل على أن   ميقات المكي أن يحرم من أدنى الحل لكي  يجمع بين الحل والحرم.
قوله: [من مكي ونحوه لا من الحرم].
هذا  من  باب التنويع،  فقال: من ميقاته، أو من موضعه، أو من أدنى الحل، فجمع   الأحوال الثلاثة  للطوائف الثلاث: من كان آفاقياً، ومن كان بين المواقيت   والحرم، ومن كان  داخل الحرم وطرأت له عمرته داخل الحرم. 

*إجزاء الإحرام لمن بمكة من التنعيم وغيره* 

وليس   الحكم متوقفاً على  التنعيم، قالت أم المؤمنين : (والله ما ذكر التنعيم ولا   غيره) ، فلو أن  إنساناً من أهل مكة أراد أن يحرم بالعمرة -أو آفاقياً  جاء  إلى مكة وأنشأ  العمرة- فإنه يجزيه أن يصيب أدنى الحل، فلو خرج إلى  عرفات أو  أدنى الحل من  جهة اليمن أو من جهة جدة التي هي الحديبية،  فحينئذٍ لو خرج  إلى أدنى الحل  ولو خطوة واحدة وأحرم منه، وجمع بين الحل  والحرم لصح وأجزأ،  قال العلماء:  لله الحكمة البالغة، فإن الناس إذا حجوا  والمكي معهم، فإن  المكي في حجه  يجمع بين الحل والحرم، وذلك أنه يخرج إلى  عرفات، ولا يصح حجه  إلا بالخروج  إلى عرفات، وعرفات خارج حدود الحرم، فهو  في حجه يجمع بين الحل  والحرم،  ولكنه في عمرته لا يبقى داخل الحرم وإنما  يؤمر بالخروج؛ لأن العمرة  كالحج،  ومن هنا قال تعالى: (وَأَذَانٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى  النَّاسِ  يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ  )[التوبة:3] ، وقال عليه الصلاة  والسلام:  (واصنع في عمرتك ما أنت صانع في  حجك) ، فهناك تداخل بين  العبادتين،  فقالوا: إنه يجمع بين الحل والحرم  كما جمع في حجه بين الحل  والحرم.
فقد  كانت  قريش وأهل  الشرك في الجاهلية يرون أن أهل مكة لا يخرجون عن حدود  الحرم،  فكان فعله  عليه الصلاة والسلام يوم حجة الوداع إلغاء لهذا الأمر،  الذي  أحدثته قريش  وأحدثه الحمس، حينما كانوا يقولون: نحن أهل الحرم، ولا   يخرجون من حدود  الحرم، وهو الذي عناه الله بقوله: (ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ )[البقرة:199] ، وعلى هذا قالوا: إنه في العمرة يجمع بين الحل والحرم كما يجمع في حجه بين الحل والحرم. 

 
*الأعمال التي يأتيها المعتمر قبل التحلل*

 [فإذا طاف وسعى وحلق أو قصر: حل]أي: إذا طاف وسعى بين الصفا والمروة عن عمرته، وحلق أو قصر فقد حل من عمرته. وهناك أمور لازمة بالنسبة للعمرة: 
الأمر   الأول: يحرم  للعمرة، ولذلك عده جمع من العلماء ركناً من أركان العمرة،   وقال بعض  العلماء: الإحرام من الواجبات وليس من الأركان، وقد تقدم معنا  هذا  الخلاف.  
الأمر   الثاني: أن يطوف  بالبيت؛ لأن المقصود من العمرة زيارة البيت، ومن هنا كره   بعض السلف لأهل  مكة أن يعتمروا؛ لأن الأفضل لهم بدل أن يخرجوا إلى الحل  أن  يطوفوا بالبيت،  والزيارة إنما هي للآفاقي، ولمن هو خارج حدود مكة،  بخلاف  المكي فإنه  يتمكن من الطواف، ومن هنا شدد ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما  وأصحابه  في هذا،  وهو إحدى الروايتين عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله. وعليه فإن  العمرة  يلزم لها  الطواف، وهذا الطواف يعتبر بقصد الزيارة إلى البيت وبه  تتحقق  زيارة البيت.  
الأمر الثالث: أن يسعى بين الصفا والمروة، وهو ركن من أركان العمرة كما سيأتي إن شاء الله.
الأمر   الرابع: أن يحلق  أو يقصر، فإذا حلق أو قصر فقد تحلل من عمرته. هذه الأمور   كلها لازمة، ولم  يفصل رحمه الله في صفة الطواف ولا في صفة السعي، ولم  يبين  ذلك؛ لأنه سبق  وأن بيّن صفة الطواف الكاملة في الحج، وعلى هذا اكتفى  في  العمرة بالإجمال  فقال: يطوف، ثم يسعى، ثم يحلق أو يقصر، وقد بسط ذلك  وبينه  وبين هدي رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطواف، وفي السعي بين  الصفا  والمروة، وكذلك  في بيان أحكام الحلق والتقصير. 

*جواز العمرة في كل وقت عدا أيام التشريق للحاج 
*

 [وتباح كل وقت وتجزئ عن الفرض]وتباح    العمرة كل وقت؛ وذلك لأن الأصل الشرعي أن ما ورد مطلقاً في الشرع يبقى   على  إطلاقه حتى يرد ما يقيده، ولم يرد في الكتاب والسنة تقييد العمرة   بزمان  معين، لكن وردت النصوص بتفضيل بعض الأزمنة على بعض، فالعمرة في   رمضان تعدل  حجة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لما ثبت في الصحيح عنه   عليه الصلاة  والسلام أنه قال: (عمرة في رمضان كحجة معي)، فأفضل أوقات   العمرة رمضان، قال  بعض العلماء: ويلتحق برمضان عشر ذي الحجة، فإن الاعتمار   بها فيه فضيلة؛  لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما من أيام  العمل  الصالح فيهن أحب  إلى الله عز وجل من هذه العشر، قالوا: يا رسول  الله! ولا  الجهاد في سبيل  الله؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل  خرج بنفسه  وماله فلم يرجع  بشيء من ذلك) قالوا: فهذا نص صحيح صريح يدل  دلالة واضحة  على فضيلة العمل  الصالح، والعمرة من الأعمال الصالحة.
وقال  بعض  العلماء: إن  العمرة في أشهر الحج لها فضيلة، حتى لو لم يحج؛ والسبب في   ذلك أن أكثر  عُمَرِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقعت في أشهر الحج، وقد تكلم   الإمام ابن  القيم كعادته كلاماً نفيساً في الهدي النبوي، وذكر أن غالب   عمره عليه  الصلاة والسلام كانت في ذي القعدة وفي أشهر الحج، وأن ذلك من   هديه صلوات  الله وسلامه عليه، فإيقاع العمرة في أشهر الحج له فضيلة أيضاً،   ومن هنا  قال بعض العلماء بتفضيل التمتع لوجود هذه العمرة فيه؛ لأن  المتمتع  يأتي  بعمرة في أشهر الحج، وقد كان من هديه صلوات الله وسلامه  عليه إيقاع  عمره  في أشهر الحج في غالب أحواله.
وكره  بعض  العلماء إيقاع  العمرة في أيام التشريق، وهذا بالنسبة للحاج، وهو وجيه؛   والسبب في ذلك أنه  لم يفعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى هذا ينبغي   عليه البقاء في  نسك الحج حتى يتمه، فإذا أتم حجه فحينئذٍ يتفرغ لغيره من   المناسك، أما أن  يأتي بعمرة قبل أن يتم حجه في أيام التشريق، فهذا شدد  فيه  طائفة من  العلماء، ونصوا على كراهيته؛ وذلك لمخالفته لهدي رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه  وسلم، ولإدخاله العبادة على العبادة، وهذا الوقت مما  استثناه أهل  العلم  رحمهم الله من الأزمنة التي تؤدي فيها العمرة، وأما  سائر أوقات  العام فإنه  يجوز إيقاع العمرة فيها، سواء وقعت بالليل أو وقعت  بالنهار،  وكانوا  يستحبون إيقاع العمرة للنساء في الليل؛ لمكان الستر،  وكانت أم  المؤمنين  عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها إذا أرادت أن تطوف بالبيت  انتظرت إلى  الليل،  ثم أمرت القائمين على المسجد أن يخفضوا من أنوار  المسجد وشموعه، ثم  تطوف  رضي الله عنها وأرضاها طلباً للستر، لذلك قال بعض  العلماء: الاعتمار   والطواف للنساء في الليل إذا كان أستر لهن فهو أفضل  وأكمل؛ لما فيه من   البعد عن فتنتهن، وكذلك افتتان غيرهن بالنظر إليهن. 
*تأدية العمرة في أي وقت تجزئ عن الواجب* 

 قوله: (وتجزئ عن الفرض).أي:    أنه لو أوقع عمرته في أي وقت من العام، فقد برئت ذمته إذا كان لم يعتمر،    وتجزئ تلك العمرة عن عمرته الواجبة، وتسقط عنه فريضة العمرة.


يتبع

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (239)*
*
*
 
*الأسئلة
*

*حكم من اعتمر ولم ينو بعمرته الفريضة* 

    السؤال: ذكرتم حفظكم الله! في كلامكم: أن المريد للعمرة ينوي في عمرته    فرضاً أو نفلاً، وقد اعتمرت كثيراً إلا أنني لا أذكر أنني نويت بعمرة    الفريضة، فهل عليَّ أن أقوم بعمرة غيرها، أم لا، أفيدونا أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
فمن  نوى  العمرة ولم يكن  قد اعتمر من قبل فإنها تنقلب عمرته إلى الفريضة، هذا  إذا  توفرت فيه شروط  الوجوب، وهكذا لو نوى عن غيره مع أنه لم يعتمر عن نفسه   وتوفرت فيه شرائط  الوجوب، انقلبت عمرته إلى نفسه، وهكذا لو كان عليه نذر  ثم  نوى النافلة  فإنهم يقولون بانقلاب النافلة إلى النذر، على أحد قولي   العلماء، وفيه نظر  لا يخفى.
فالمقصود:   أنك حينما  اعتمرت أول ما اعتمرت، فحينئذٍ تكون العمرة الأولى منصرفة إلى   الفرض، وقد  قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (حج عن نفسك ثم حج عن شبرمة )،  فأوقع  الفعل من  ذلك المكلف عن الفرض اللازم له في حق نفسه، وعلى هذا  قالوا: إنه  تنقلب  عمرته إلى الفرض، ويصبح في هذه الحالة قد أدى فريضته  بأول عمرة.  والله  تعالى أعلم. 

*أقوال العلماء في المتابعة بين العمرة والعمرة* 

 السؤال: هل هناك وقت محدد يكون فيه المتابعة بين العمرة والعمرة، أم أنه لا تحديد لذلك؟
الجواب:    ليس هناك نص يحدد ما بين العمرة إلى العمرة، وقال بعض العلماء: الفصل    بينهما نبات الشعر، فإذا كان الإنسان ينبت شعره في زمان يفصل به بين عمرته    الأولى والثانية فإنه يأتي بالعمرة بعد، وكان بعض العلماء يقول: أن يكون   له  في كل شهر عمرة إذا تيسر له ذلك، وقد جاء ذلك عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى   الله  عليه وسلم، وهذا لمن كان قريباً من البيت ولا يشق عليه إن فعل ذلك،   وكان  الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله يقول: أستحب له أن يعتمر في كل شهر مرة؛   لأن  الشعر غالباً ينبت خلال الشهر. وأثر عن علي رضي الله عنه قريب من هذا،    واعتمر الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، وورد عن بعضهم أنهم كانوا يعتمرون في    السنة مرتين كأم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، وكذلك عبد الله  بن   عمر أثر عنه أنه كان يعتمر في السنة مرتين، وهذا الأمر ليس فيه تقييد   معين،  لكن ضبطه بنبات الشعر له وجهه، وهذا الضابط له علته التي لا تخفى   لمكان  التحلل. 

*مشروعية طواف الوداع لمن حج من أهل مكة ثم أراد الخروج منها*

 السؤال: المكي إذا أراد السفر بعد الحج مباشرة، هل يجب عليه أن يودع البيت، أم لا، أفيدونا أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:    قال جمع من العلماء: إن المكي إذا أراد أن يصدر وكانت له حاجة بعد الحج،    فإنه لا ينفر حتى يطوف بالبيت؛ لأنه يكون في حكم الآفاقي، خاصة إذا كانت  له   تجارة أو كان له موضع ثانٍ، كأن تكون له تجارة بالمدينة أو تكون له  مزرعة   أو وظيفة في بلد غير مكة، فإنه يطوف عند صدوره بعد الحج مباشرة،  فإذا صدر   بعد الحج مباشرة أو بعد الحج بشهر أو شهرين أو ثلاثة، فعليه أن  يطوف  بالبيت  لوداعه. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*جواز التحلل من الحج أو العمرة بالحلق قبل ذبح الأضحية* 

 السؤال: إذا أخّر الإنسان الأضحية في اليوم الثالث عشر، فهل يحلق رأسه بعد رمي العقبة، أفيدونا أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:    الثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح أنه قال: (إذا  دخلت   العشر وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فلا يمسن شيئاً من شعره) ، فدل هذا على  أنه   يمتنع من مس الشعر حتى يذبح أو ينحر أضحيته، لكنه إذا أراد أن يتحلل  من حجه   وحلق أو قصر فإنه مستثنىً من هذا الأصل، وكذلك لو اعتمر في داخل  العشر،   فاعتمر في اليوم الأول من العشر أو اعتمر في اليوم الثاني أو  اعتمر في   اليوم الثالث فهذا متعلق بالنسك، والتحلل من النسك من واجباته  الحلق أو   التقصير، فأنت إذا أتيت بالعمرة في خلال العشر أو أردت أن تتحلل  من حجك في   العشر أو في اليوم الحادي عشر ولم تضح فإن هذا يعتبر مستثنىً  ولا تعارض  بين  الأمرين؛ لأنك هنا تؤدي نسكاً لموضع مخصوص بعبادة مخصوصة،  فيجوز لك أن   تقوم حينئذٍ بالتحلل من العمرة والتحلل من الحج؛ لأنه واجب  عليك وفرض،   وحينئذٍ لا يعتبر منهياً إذا تحلل في اليوم العاشر من حجه أو  الحادي عشر   وأخر أضحيته إلى الثالث عشر. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*وجوب الفدية على من حلق بصابون فيه طيب وهو راضٍ* 

  السؤال:  المحرم لا يمس  الطيب، فإذا أراد أن يحلق شعره فكثير من الحلاقين  يضع على  الشعر صابوناً  معطراً أو نحو ذلك، فما رأيكم، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:    إذا كان الحلاق يعلم بهذا ووضعه فإن على الحلاق الفدية، وإن سكت المحلوق    ورضي فإنها تكون على المحلوق، وإن أمره أن ينزعها مباشرة، يعني: ينزع    الصابون فإنه حينئذٍ لا فدية عليه، ولا يجوز له إذا أراد أن يحلق شعر رأسه    أن يضع الصابون المطيب، وإنما يضع صابون الزيت أو نحوه، أو يضع الماء    مجرداً من الصابون ثم يحلق، أما لو وجد في مادة الحلاقة بما يبل به الشعر    ويندى به جلد الرأس أي طيب كان، فإنه متلبس بالنسك حتى يحلق، ولذلك قال  صلى   الله عليه وسلم: (إني لبدت شعري وقلدت هديي فلا أحل حتى أنحر) ، قال  الله   تعالى: (وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ )[البقرة:196]    ، فلا يكون الإنسان متحللاً من النسك إلا إذا كان قد حلق وفرغ، فعلى هذا    لو وقع الطيب في رأسه قبل أن يحلق أو أثناء الحلاقة أو تمهيداً للحلاقة،    فما دام أنه لم يقع منه التحلل المعتبر فإنه يلزمه الفدية.
والعلماء   رحمهم الله  يقولون: إذا وضع المحظور من شخص على المحرم، والواضع يعلم أنه   محرم فتكون  الفدية والكفارة على من وضع، وأما إذا أذن المحرم فإنها تكون   على المحرم؛  لأن الأصل وجوبها على المحرم، ولكنها صارت على غيره  بالاعتداء،  ولذلك  قالوا: لو حلق إنسان لمحرم قبل التحلل دون أن يعلم  المحرم، لزم  الحلاق أن  يفتدي فدية الحلق، وأما إذا أذن له المحرم فإنه  حينئذٍ تكون  الفدية على  الآذن؛ لأن الإذن بالشيء فعل له، وعلى هذا فإن  المحرم إذا علم  بأن الصابون  مطيب ومكنه من ذلك وأذن له أو سكت فعليه  الفدية، وأما إذا لم  يعلم إلا  بعد الحلق، فحينئذٍ تكون الفدية على الحلاق  ولا شيء على المحلوق.  والله  تعالى أعلم. 

*جواز التوكيل بالرمي لمن عجز عنه*

  السؤال:  العاجز والشيخ  الكبير هل الأفضل في حقه أن يؤجل الرمي، أو يجمع  الرمي إلى  اليوم الثالث  عشر إلى أن يخف الزحام فيرمي بنفسه، أفيدونا أثابكم  الله؟
الجواب:   من  كان عاجزاً ويغلب على الظن أنه يهلك بدخوله للرمي، كمن كان مريضاً    بالقلب، أو كبير سن من الحطمة، أو كانت به عملية جراحية في مواضع حساسة، في    ظهره أو في قدمه أو في صدره، ويغلب على ظنه أنه لو دخل في الزحام  سيتضرر،   أو أنه يعاق، وربما يقتل بسبب ركوب الناس بعضهم لبعض، فهذه  الأعذار  وشبهها  توجب له أن يترخص بتوكيل غيره ليرمي عنه، ويشترط في هذا  الوكيل أن  يكون من  الحجاج، فلو وكل حلالاً لم يصح الرمي، وإنما يوكل  حاجاً، وعلى هذا  يرمي  الوكيل عن نفسه أولاً، ثم إذا أتم الرمي رمى عن  غيره؛ لقوله عليه  الصلاة  والسلام: (حج عن نفسك ثم حج عن شبرمة ) ، فإذا  وقع التوكيل على هذا  الوجه  فإنه يجزيه. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*وجوب طواف الوداع لمن طاف للإفاضة بغير نية الوداع* 

 السؤال: إذا أخرت طواف الإفاضة ثم سعيت بعده، فهل يلزمني أن أودع البيت بعد ذلك، أم أكتفي بطواف الإفاضة، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: إذا طفت طواف الإفاضة فلا تخلو من حالتين: 
الحالة   الأولى: أن تكون  قد نويت طواف الإفاضة مجرداً فيلزمك بعد السعي أن ترجع   لطواف الوداع؛ لأنك  لم تنو الوداع، والواجب لا يقع إبراءً للذمة إلا بنية،   فيلزمك أن ترجع  إذا لم تنو؛ لأنك قلت: إذا طفت للإفاضة ولم تقل: إذا طفت   للإفاضة بنية  الوداع. 
الحالة   الثانية: أن تطوف  للإفاضة بنية الوداع، فإن طفت للإفاضة بنية الوداع، فبعض   العلماء يرى: أن  السعي بعد الطواف مغتفر، ولذلك قال من قال بوجوب طوف   الوداع في العمرة:  إنه إذا طاف وسعى ومضى مباشرة لا يجب عليه طواف الوداع.  
والذي   يظهر والله أعلم  أنه يحتاط بإعادة الطواف؛ لأنه أسلم؛ ولأن النص نص على   إيقاع الطواف في  آخر العبادة، ولذلك لو طاف ثم رجع ورمى ثم صدر لزمه أن   يرجع ثانية؛ لأن  أصل مشروعية طواف الوداع أن يكون آخر العبادات، قالت أم   المؤمنين عائشة  كما في الصحيح: (كان الناس يصدرون من فجاج منى وعرفات) قال   بعض العلماء:  يصدرون من المناسك، أي: بعد أن يفرغوا من المناسك يمضون  إلى  ديارهم،  فأمروا أن يجعلوا آخر عهدهم بالبيت الطواف، فهذا لا إشكال في  أن  المراد به  أن يوقع طواف الوداع آخر العبادة، والذي تطمئن إليه النفس:  أن من  سعى بعد  طواف الإفاضة الأحوط له والأكمل أن يرجع إلى البيت ويعيد  طوافه،  والله عز  وجل معظم له الأجر، والحج جهاد ومشقة، وهذا من مشقة الحج  وجهاده،  والأصل  اللزوم. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*اختصاص الإطعام والهدي من الحاج بمساكين الحرم* 

 السؤال: قال المصنف رحمه الله: (وكل هدي أو إطعام فلمساكين الحرم) فلو ذبح المتمتع هديه وتركه مكانه، فهل يجزيه؟
الجواب: نعم، كل هدي أو إطعام فلمساكين الحرم؛ وذلك لقوله تعالى: (هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ )[المائدة:95]،    فالهدي الواجب على المكلف كما في حال قتل الصيد، فإنه يجب ذبحه بمكة    وإطعامه لمساكين الحرم، وأن يكون مثلياً، أي: يقدر مثل بهيمة الأنعام، ولا    يكون إلا بمكة، وإذا ذبح بمكة كان لمساكين الحرم، فحينئذٍ يلزم في الهدي    أمران: 
الأول: أن يكون الذبح بمكة.
الثاني: أن يكون مختصاً بمساكين الحرم؛ لأن الله عز وجل فضل مكة وفضل أهلها بالأمن وكذلك الإطعام، فقال تعالى: (الَّذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ مِنْ جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ )[قريش:4] ، وقال تعالى: (أَوَلَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَهُمْ حَرَمًا آمِنًا يُجْبَى إِلَيْهِ ثَمَرَاتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رِزْقًا مِنْ لَدُنَّا )[القصص:57]    فجعل الله لهذا البيت حرمة، ولأهله وسكانه مزية وفضلاً على غيرهم، ففيهم    العاكف وفيهم العابد وفيهم من يرجو رحمة الله في هذا الجوار الطيب، فكأن    ذلك من الإعانة له على الخير والطاعة والبر، حيث فرغ نفسه من أمور  دنياه،   فجعل الهدي والإطعام لمساكين الحرم طعمة خاصة.
فلو  ذبحه  ومكن غيره  ليوصله برئت ذمته، أما أن يذبح الهدي ويتركه حتى يضيع كما  يفعل  بعض الناس  فيقوم ويذبح ولا يبالي بذبيحته ويتركها لكي تطأها الأقدام   وتعفن وترمى،  فهذا لا شك أنه ليس من شرع الله عز وجل في شيء، فإن الله لا   يرضى بالإسراف  ولا يرضى بإضاعة المال، وقد كره لعباده القيل والقال،  وكثرة  السؤال،  وإضاعة المال، فهذا من إضاعة المال، فإذا كنت تعلم أنك إذا  نحرت أو  ذبحت  هذا الهدي أنه يفتقر إلى حمل وإلى توزيع للفقراء والضعفاء،  فإنك  تحمله  وتوزعه للضعفاء والفقراء، أو تستعين بعد الله عز وجل بمن  يعينك على  إبراء  الذمة على هذا الوجه المعتبر. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*عدم جواز الخروج من المسجد بعد الأذان*

  السؤال:  ما الحكم إذا  ذهبت إلى مسجد قباء وصليت فيه ركعتين بعد الأذان ثم  خرجت  لأدرك الفرض في  الحرم النبوي أيجوز ذلك، أم لا، أفيدونا أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:    إذا أذن المؤذن فإنه لا يجوز الخروج من المسجد بعد الأذان، وإنما يحتاط    الإنسان للخروج قبل الأذان، أما إذا أذن المؤذن فلا يجوز الخروج، ولو كان    الإنسان يلتمس ما هو أفضل كمسجد مكة أو مسجد المدينة فإنه لا يجوز له أن    يخرج، قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه لما رأى الرجل يخرج بعد الأذان: (أما  هذا   فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم). وإنما يجوز الخروج بعد  الأذان  في  حالة واحدة، وهي أن يكون الإنسان معذوراً بانتقاض وضوئه، فإذا  خرج بعد   الأذان فإنه يضع كفه على أنفه كمن أصابه الرعاف حتى يدفع عن نفسه  التهمة   والشبهة، وقال العلماء رحمهم الله: إن هذا مقصود من الشرع وهو  حصول جماعة   المسلمين؛ لأن المساجد إذا أذن فيها فإنه يدعى الناس إلى  إقامة فريضة الله   وأداء هذه الصلاة، فإذا كان الإنسان على هذا الوجه قد  أذن عليه المؤذن   وخرج، فإنه يوقع نفسه في الشبهة، وليس كل الناس يعلم  عذره. 
فالمسلم إذا أذن عليه المؤذن في مسجد قباء أو غيره من المساجد، وأراد أن يخرج بعد الأذان فإنه لا يجوز له هذا الخروج.
وجماهير العلماء رحمهم الله قد نصوا على ذلك؛ لصحة السنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النهي عن الخروج بعد الأذان. 
وعلى  هذا  فإنه ينبغي  للمسلم أن يحتاط، ولو كان الإنسان مرتبطاً بإمامة، فإنه  إذا  أذن عليه  المؤذن لا يخرج من المسجد؛ لأن هذا يعتبر لازماً عليه وفرضاً   عليه ولو  ازدحم الفرضان، كونه يصلي بالناس وكونه مرتبطاً بالصلاة في هذا   الموضع،  فإن صلاته بالناس يقوم غيره مقامه، وأما هذا الموضع فقد تعين عليه   أن يصلي  مع جماعته ولا يقوم غيره مقامه، فلزمه أن يبقى لمقصود الشرع  درءاً  لفتنة  الخروج من المسجد، وحتى لا يفتح باب التفرق عن الجماعة، وهو  أصل  قررته  السنة في أكثر من مسألة من هذا الباب كنهيه عليه الصلاة  والسلام من  صلى  فرضه أن يجلس في المسجد الثاني ولا يعيد الفرض إذا حضرت  الفريضة مع   الجماعة الثانية فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إذا أتيتما  المسجد فصليا فإنها   لكما نافلة)، وعلى هذا فإنه لا يجوز الخروج لا لمساجد  أفضل ولا غيره،   وإنما يجوز الخروج في حالة واحدة وهي وجود العذر لانتقاض  الطهارة. والله   تعالى أعلم. 

*عدم سقوط طواف الوداع عن غير أهل مكة* 

  السؤال:  على قول من  يقول: إن حاضري المسجد الحرام هم من كانوا دون مسافة  القصر،  ولم يكونوا  داخل حدود الحرم فهل يلزمهم طواف الوداع أم لا، أفيدونا   أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:    طواف الوداع لا يتقيد بحاضري المسجد الحرام، وإنما يسقط عن أهل مكة فقط،    وهم الذين داخل حدود الحرم، وأما من كان خارج حدود الحرم فإنه يدخل في  عموم   قول أم المؤمنين عائشة : (كان الناس يصدرون من فجاج منى وعرفات  -فهؤلاء   يصدرون إلى أماكنهم التي هي خارج الحرم- فأمروا أن يجعلوا آخر  عهدهم بالبيت   الطواف)، وعليه فإنه يطوف بالبيت سواء كان دون مسافة القصر  أو فوقها؛   لعموم الخبر في ذلك، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم استعمال حبوب منع الحمل خوف النفقة* 

 السؤال: ما حكم استعمال حبوب منع الحمل إذا تضرر الزوج من كثرة الإنفاق على الأولاد ونحوه، أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم؟
الجواب: لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله، سبحان الله! الله المستعان! إذا تضرر من كثرة الإنفاق، الله سبحانه وتعالى تكفل بأرزاق عباده: (وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه َا )[هود:6]    ، والله سبحانه وتعالى أمرك أن تأخذ بالأسباب، وأن تحسن الظن بالله عز    وجل، وما يدريك أن هذا الولد قد يكون سبباً في سعادتك في الدنيا والآخرة،    وقد يفتح الله لك به أبواب الرزق، فإن حليمة لما أخذت رسول الله صلى الله    عليه وسلم أجرى الله عليها من الخير ما الله به عليم، فإن الإنسان قد  يرى   المولود ولا يعبأ به ويجعله الله له خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة، فعلى  هذا لا   يجوز للإنسان أن يسيء الظن بالله عز وجل في كثرة الولد، والله عز  وجل  أمرنا  بأخذ الأسباب بأن ننفق على أولادنا وذرياتنا غاية ما نستطيع. 
أما  أن  نتعاطى الأسباب  لمنع الحمل خوفاً من كثرة الولد، وضيعتهم، وخوفاً من  كثرة  الإنفاق، فهذا  بإجماع العلماء مقصد محرم، ويعتبر الإنسان مرتكباً  لكبيرة  من كبائر  الذنوب، وهي عقيدة أهل الجاهلية لما قتلوا الولد: (وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ )[الإسراء:31] ، فالله عز وجل عتب عليهم أنهم قتلوا أولادهم خشية الإملاق والفقر. 
فينبغي   للمسلم أن يحسن  الظن بالله، وأجمع أهل العلم رحمهم الله: على أنه لا يجوز   له أن يعزل عن  زوجته إذا جامعها خشية من كثرة الولد من جهة النفقة، فإن  فعل  ذلك فإنه آثم  شرعاً، ومرتكب لكبيرة من كبائر الذنوب. 
أما  أن  يقول: إن كثرة  الولد ترهق الأم، فهذا فيه الخلاف المشهور، والصحيح: أنه   لا يجوز تعاطي  حبوب منع الحمل بسبب كثرة الولد خوفاً من الإنفاق عليهم،   ولا كثرة الولد  بسبب تعب رعايتهم؛ لأن الله عز وجل جعل الولد كرهاً على   أمه؛ لكي يرفع من  درجاتها، ويكفر من خطيئاتها، ويعظم لها الأجر، وسبحان   الله العظيم! كانت  المرأة وهي ترعى غنمها في البرية حاملة لولدها في بطنها   لا تأخذ حبوب منع  للحمل، وإنما تحمل السنة تلو السنة وهي في عافية  ومعونة  وتيسير من الله،  لا تشتكي، وقد تأتي بالعشرة من الأولاد، وقد تأتي  بالعشرين  ويبارك الله  فيها، ومع ذلك لا تجد إلا الخير؛ لأن عقيدتها  بالله حسنة،  ولكن ما أن تسيء  المرأة ظنها بالله إلا أساءها الله بسوء  ظنها: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ )[الرعد:11] ، فحين تغيّر الناس عظم البلاء واشتد البأس؛ وذلك بسبب سوء الظن بالله جل جلاله. 
كان  الناس  إلى عهد قريب  يحبون كثرة الولد ويفرحون بذلك، وهم في أشد ما يكونون  من  الفقر، وكان  الرجل يصبح فيطعم الطعام ويمسي ولا يجد طعاماً، وكان يمسي   ويطعم فيصبح على  غير طعام، والله تكفل بالأرزاق وعاش الناس في شدة الفقر،   وإذا سألت عن  القرابة وعن الأهل فتجد الرجل منهم عنده ومن الذرية من   الأولاد والبنات  الكثير، وما ضاقت الأرض بأهلها ولا ساءت ظنونهم بربهم جل   جلاله، ولكن ما  إن تغيّرت القلوب، وضعف الاعتقاد بالله جل جلاله، إلا أخذ   الله الناس  بنياتهم وحاسبهم بمقاصدهم، فإن هذه المقاصد شك في عظمة الله  جل  جلاله، وشك  في قدرته سبحانه وتعالى، ولا يجوز للمسلم أن يسيء ظنه  بالله،  فالله عند  حسن ظن عبده به.
يا  هذا!  إن الله هو الذي  أطعمك، وهو الذي كساك، وهو الذي رزقك، ولئن كنت تعلم  أنك  بهذا الفعل ترحم  ولدك، فالله أرحم بك من رحمتك لنفسك، وبولدك من رحمتك   به، فالله أرحم  الراحمين. 
فلا  يجوز  للمسلم أن  يتعاطى مثل هذه الأمور؛ لأنها من سوء الظن بالله، وهي مساس   بعقيدته  وإيمانه بالله، فلا خير له لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة إلا بسلامة   إيمانه  وصلاح معتقده، فهذه أمور عظيمة والله تعالى يقول: (وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ )[الجمعة:11]    فهو خير من رزق، وخير من أعطى، وخير من كسا، وخير من أطعم وهو يُطعِم  ولا   يُطعَم، وقال سبحانه وتعالى في الحديث القدسي: (يا عبادي! كلكم ضال  إلا  من  هديته فاستهدوني أهدكم -اللهم اهدنا- يا عبادي! كلكم جائع إلا من   أطعمته  فاستطعموني أطعمكم -اللهم أطعمنا- يا عبادي! كلكم عار إلا من  كسوته   فاستكسوني أكسكم -اللهم اكسنا-) نسأل الله من واسع فضله وواسع  رحمته،  والله  تعالى بعزته وجلاله أصدق قيلاً وأصدق حديثاً، وما وعد  سبحانه وأخلف،  فقال  لك وهو أصدق القائلين: (كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته  فاستطعموني  أطعمكم)، فإذا  كان الله جل جلاله يقول ذلك وهو الذي يقص الحق  وهو خير  الفاصلين، ويعد  سبحانه ولا يخلف، وهو أوفى من وفى بعهده سبحانه  وتعالى  يقول: (استطعموني  أطعمكم) فمن أي شيء تخاف؟!! ومن أنت أيها  الضعيف؟! فلو  صُبَّت في حجرك  الألوف والمئات والله لا تستطيع أن تطعم  نفسك، فضلاً عن أن  تطعم غيرك، إذا  لم يطعمك الله. 
ولقد   حدثني من أثق به من  أهل العلم والفضل قال: دخلت على ثري من الأثرياء وعظيم   من العظماء، والله  أعظم من كل شيء، قال: دخلت عليه عشية ذات يوم في  شفاعة،  وما كان معي إلا  رجل من أهل الفضل، فلما جلسنا على العشاء مد  طعاماً يكفي  عشرين رجلاً،  وليس على المائدة إلا أنا وهو وهذا الرجل، قال:  فلما وُضِعَ  الطعام ورأيت  هذا السماط وما عليه من الأطعمة عجبت، فما من  نوع من الطعام  إلا وهو موجود  فيه، قال: فلما أراد أن يجلس معنا إذا به  يؤتى له بكرسي فجلس  على ذلك  الكرسي، ويؤتى له بصحن صغير يحمله على كفه،  قال: فنظرت فإذا به لا  يطعم  إلا من هذا النوع من الطعام، فقلت: لا إله  إلا الله! غني ثري والله  عز وجل  أعطاه من المال إلا أنه لم يستطع أن يمد  يده إلى هذا الطعام المختلف   الأنواع والمختلف الأشكال؛ لأن الله لا يريد  أن يطعمه.
الله   سبحانه وتعالى هو  الذي يطعم، فلماذا يخاف الإنسان على أهله وولده؟!! توكل   على الله، وأحسن  الظن بالله، وفوض الأمور إلى الله: (وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي   إِلَى اللَّهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ )[غافر:44] ، فالله  جل  جلاله بصير بك  وبصير بأهلك وولدك.
فلا  يجوز  للرجل أن يعين  امرأته على قطع الذرية أو منع الذرية أو تأخر الذرية؛   خوفاً من كثرة  الإنفاق، أو يقول: إن راتبه لا يكفي، أو أن نفقته ستكون   كبيرة، كل ذلك لا  يجوز للمسلم، أحسن الظن بالله وتوكل على الله: (وَمَنْ   يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى  اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ )[الطلاق:3] ، والله عز وجل  عند  حسن ظن عبده به. 
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يملأ قلوبنا من حبه، وحسن الظن به، وصدق اللجوء إليه. 
اللهم إنا نسألك إيماناً كاملاً ويقيناً صادقاً. 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (240)*
*
*
*
*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب صفة الحج والعمرة [5]
*


   إن مما  يحتاجه الفقهاء والعلماء وطلاب العلم خاصة والمسلمون عامة معرفة  ما  هو  لازم وما ليس بلازم في العبادات، ولا يتأتى ذلك إلا بمعرفة الأركان    والواجبات والسنن والمستحبات لكل عبادة من العبادات، وبما أن الحج ركن  من   أركان الإسلام فإن له أركاناً وواجبات وسنناً ومستحبات لا يسوغ الجهل  بها   بحال، فيلزم المسلم لأداء هذه الفريضة أن يحيط بما يتعلق بها من  أحكام حتى   يؤديها بصورة مقبولة عند الله عز وجل. 
*
أركان الحج: بيانها وأهمية معرفتها والأحكام المتعلقة بها* 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ وأركان الحج]
قوله:   (وأركان الحج)،  الأركان: جمع ركن، وقد تقدم معنا غير مرة تعريفه وبيان   ضابطه، ومناسبة  ذكره رحمه الله للأركان هنا: أنه فرغ من بيان صفة الحج  وصفة  العمرة، فورد  السؤال: ما هو اللازم وما هو الواجب من هذه الأفعال   والأقوال؟ وهل المكلف  مطالب بجميع هذه الأقوال والأفعال وملزم بها، أم أن   جميعها مستحبة  ومسنونة، أم أنها واجبة عليه، أم أن بعضها واجب وبعضها  مستحب  ومندوب؟
فشرع  رحمه  الله في بيان  الأركان والواجبات والسنن والمستحبات، وطلاب العلم   والفقهاء والعلماء  يحتاجون في العبادات إلى معرفة ما هو لازم وما ليس   بلازم؛ والسبب في ذلك  واضح وهو أنك إذا عرفت ما هو واجب في العبادة وما  ليس  بواجب فإنه حينئذٍ  يمكنك أن تعرف ما الذي تبطل به العبادة إذا تركه،  وما  الذي يأثم صاحبه ولا  تبطل به عبادته إن تركه، ثم هذا الذي لا تبطل به   العبادة إن تركه ويأثم  ما الذي يجب فيه الضمان، وما الذي لا ضمان فيه،  كذلك  أيضاً ما هو الذي لا  شيء فيه على الإنسان إذا تركه، ولو كان الترك   اختياراً، فهذه أمور يفصلها  العلماء: الأركان، والواجبات، والمستحبات، حتى   تتيسر الفتوى ويتيسر توجيه  الناس، فلو أتاك سائل وقال: تركت الوقوف  بعرفة،  فإنه ليس كقوله: تركت  الرمل بالبيت، وقوله: تركت السعي بين الصفا  والمروة،  ليس كقوله: تركت  التلبية، وقوله: تركت الإحرام من الميقات، ليس  كقوله: تركت  المبيت بمنى.
فالمقصود   أن هذه الأمور  منها ما يكون تركه إخلالاً بالنسك، ومنها ما يكون تركه   إثماً، ولكن يمكن  جبر هذا الترك ولا يخل بالنسك، ومنها ما يكون تركه لا   يوجب الإخلال ولا  يوجب الإثم، فإذاً لابد من التفصيل.
وليست  هذه  الأحكام كما  قد يظن البعض أن الفقهاء جاءوا بها من محض آرائهم، حاشا   وكلا، فأئمة السلف  وأهل العلم رحمهم الله حينما يجعلون الأركان والواجبات   فهم إنما فرقوا  بتفريق الشرع، والله تعالى قد جعل لكل شيء قدراً، وجاءت   السنة عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في العبادات: أن ترك البعض مما  يأمر  به النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يبطل العبادة، وترك البعض الآخر مما  يأمر به  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم لا يبطل العبادة، وإنما يكون فيها  الجبر  والتلافي.
وعلى  هذا  علمنا أن هناك  من الأمور ما يمكن تلافيها ومنها ما لا يمكن تلافيها،  فصلى  عليه الصلاة  والسلام بالناس ركعتين في رباعية الظهر أو العصر، فلما  سلم  من ركعتين  وأخبر أن الصلاة ناقصة رجع عليه الصلاة والسلام وكمل النقص   وسجد. وصلى  بأصحابه فقام عن التشهد الأول، فسبح له فأشار إليهم أن قوموا،   ثم سجد ولم  يقض هذا الذي تركه من فعل الصلاة، ففهم من هذا أن من الأمور  ما  هو لازم  محتم لابد من الإتيان به، ولا تبرأ الذمة إلا بفعله، ومن  الأمور ما  ليس  بلازم، ثم هناك أمور لازمة يمكن جبرها كما في الواجبات،  تجبر في  الصلاة  بسجود السهو، وتجبر في الحج بالدماء إذا تركها الإنسان،  ثم هذه  الواجبات  التي تترك وتجبر قد يتركها الإنسان ويغتفر له الترك  لمكان العذر،  وقد  يتركها معذوراً ولا يغتفر له ذلك الترك، وهذا من باب  الحكم الوضعي لا  من  باب الحكم التكليفي، كما هو مقرر في مباحث الأصول.
فلابد   حينئذٍ من  الاشتغال والعناية بمسألة الأركان والواجبات والمستحبات، حتى   تعلم الهدي  والسنة في هذه الأفعال والأقوال، وحتى تعلم ما هو الذي يلزمك   وما ليس  بلازم عليك. 
فقوله: (وأركان الحج) بدأ بالأكبر -كما ذكرنا- لأهميته. 
*الركن الأول: الإحرام حكمه وأهميته*

 قال المصنف: [الإحرام]الركن    الأول: وهو: نية الدخول في النسك، فلا يمكن أن نصف إنساناً بكونه حاجاً    إلا إذا نوى، فلو لم ينو الحج فليس هناك حج، كما أنه لو لم يقف بعرفة  فليس   هناك حج، فالإحرام على أصح قولي العلماء يعتبر ركناً من أركان الحج،  فالحج   لا يتحقق إلا إذا نوى الدخول في النسك، وعلى هذا نص العلماء رحمهم  الله   بأصح القولين: على أن نية الدخول في النسك في الحج تعتبر ركناً من  أركان   الحج، هذا هو الركن الأول، وقد بيّنا دليل النية حينما تكلمنا على  الإحرام،   وبيّنا ما ورد في نصوص الكتاب والسنة بالإلزام في العبادات  بالنية، ومن   أشهر ذلك قوله تعالى: (فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ )[الزمر:2]    فأمرنا سبحانه بإخلاص العبادة، والإخلاص لا يتحقق إلا بالقصد وصدق   التوجه،  والقصد وصدق التوجه يفتقر إلى نية، فأصبحت النية لازمة، وقد أمر   الله بها  وألزم العباد بها، كذلك أيضاً قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما   الأعمال  بالنيات) والتقدير في قول جمهور العلماء: إنما صحة الأعمال   واعتبارها  بالنيات، فدل على أن الحج لا يصح ولا يعتبر إلا بنية. 

*الركن الثاني: الوقوف بعرفة حكمه وأهميته* 

 قال المصنف: [والوقوف]الركن    الثاني: الوقوف بعرفة، الوقوف المراد به أن يمكث الإنسان بجسمه في عرفة،    وليس المراد به صورة الوقوف، فلو كان الإنسان مشلولاً، أو كان صبياً    محمولاً، وأدخل إلى حدود عرفة، ولو لحظة من ليل أو نهار، في يومه المعتبر    وليلته المعتبرة، فإنه يحكم بكونه قد وقف بعرفة، أما دليل ركنية الوقوف    بعرفة فقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الحج عرفة) ، وقوله في الحديث الصحيح من    حديث عروة بن مضرس رضي الله عنه وأرضاه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال:   (من صلى صلاتنا هذه ووقف موقفنا هذا، وكان قد أتى عرفات أي ساعة من  ليل  أو  نهار فقد تم حجه) فجعل اعتبار الحج والاعتداد به موقوفاً على  الوقوف  بعرفة،  وهو قضاء الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أنهم أفتوا وقضوا: بأن  من فاته  الوقوف  بعرفة فقد فاته الحج، قضى في ذلك أمير المؤمنين وثاني  الخلفاء  الراشدين رضي  الله عنهم وأرضاهم أجمعين: عمر بن الخطاب ، فقد جاء  هبار بن  الأسود رحمه  الله إلى عمر بعد يوم عرفة وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين!  إني كنت  أظن اليوم -أي:  يوم العيد الذي هو يوم النحر- يوم عرفة فقال له  عمر بن  الخطاب رضي الله  عنه: ابق كما أنت، ثم انطلق إلى البيت وطف به  واسع وتحلل  به بعمرة، ثم إذا  كان من العام القادم فاقض حجك وأهد للبيت.  فأمره أن  يتحلل بالعمرة ولم  يأمره أن يتم مناسك الحج، وهذا هو قضاؤه رضي  الله عنه.
وأجمع   العلماء رحمهم  الله على أن الوقوف بعرفة هو الركن الأعظم؛ لقوله عليه   الصلاة والسلام:  (الحج عرفة) قالوا: إنه الركن الأعظم الذي يفوت الحج   بفواته، فمن لم يدرك  الوقوف بعرفة فإنه لم يدرك حجه؛ وذلك لصراحة النصوص   الواردة عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في ذلك. 

*الركن الثالث: طواف الإفاضة حكمه وأهميته* 

 قال المصنف: [وطواف الزيارة]قوله:    (وطواف الزيارة) وهو طواف الإفاضة، وطواف الصدر، وطواف الركن، وكلها   أسماء  لهذا النوع من الطواف، والدليل على كونه فريضة قوله سبحانه وتعالى: (ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ )[الحج:29] ، فقال سبحانه: (وَلْيَطَّوَّفُ

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (241)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*أركان العمرة وما يتعلق بها من أحكام* 

قال المصنف: [وأركان العمرة: إحرام]
*الركن الأول: الإحرام للعمرة بنية الدخول في النسك* 

  قوله:  (وأركان العمرة: إحرام) تقدم هذا في أركان الحج، وأن مذهب طائفة من  أهل  العلم: أن الإحرام ونية الدخول في النسك يعتبر ركناً من أركان الحج   والعمرة، فلا يحكم بدخول الإنسان في النسك إلا بها، كقوله عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات) وهي ركن من أركان الحج وركن من أركان   العمرة، وقد تقدم بيان ضابط الإحرام، وبيان ما ينبغي للإنسان أن يلتزمه إذا   نوى الدخول في نسك الحج ونسك العمرة. 
*الركن الثاني: الطواف*

 قال المصنف: [وطواف]قوله:   (وطواف)، فالطواف في العمرة يعتبر ركناً من أركانها، فلا يحكم للإنسان   بكونه معتمراً إلا إذا طاف بالبيت، فلو جاء وأحرم من الميقات وسعى بين   الصفا والمروة ورجع إلى بلده فإن عمرته لم تكتمل، ويلزمه أن يرجع ويطوف   بالبيت، ثم يعيد السعي؛ لأن السعي لا يصح إلا إذا تقدمه طواف كما تقدم   تفصيله في موضعه. 

*الركن الثالث: السعي بين الصفا والمروة*

 قال: [وسعي]أي: السعي بين الصفا والمروة، فإن السعي يعتبر ركناً من أركان العمرة، وهذا على مذهب جمهور العلماء رحمهم الله. 

 
*واجبات العمرة وما يتعلق بها من أحكام 
*

 قال المصنف: [وواجباتها: الحلاق] *الواجب الأول: الحلق أو التقصير للمعتمر* 

  أي: أن من  واجبات العمرة الحلاق، والمراد بالحلاق هنا: أن يحلق أو يقصر،  وسواء أخذ  بالرخصة وهي التقصير، أو أخذ بالأفضل وهو الحلق، فالمراد بذلك أن  يتحلل من  عمرته. 
*الواجب الثاني: الإحرام من الميقات* 

 قال المصنف: [والإحرام من ميقاتها، فمن ترك الإحرام لم ينعقد نسكه].أي: أن من واجبات العمرة: الإحرام من الميقات، فإن الإحرام من الميقات لازم في العمرة كما هو لازم في الحج كما لا يخفى.
فمن  ترك  نية الدخول في العمرة وهو الذي عبر عنه بالإحرام لم ينعقد نسكه، فلو  أن  سائلاً سألك فقال: مررت بالميقات ولكنني لم أنو، ومضيت إلى مكة وطفت   وسعيت؟ تقول: لست بمعتمر، وطوافك وسعيك نافلة ولا يعتد به، وإنما العمرة أن   تنوي الدخول في النسك، وعلى هذا فإنه لا ينعقد الإحرام بدون وجود هذه   النية؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات)، وقد تقدم بيان   الأدلة على اعتبار النية بالدخول في العبادة حينما تكلمنا على مسائل   الإحرام. 

 
*حكم من ترك ركناً من أركان العمرة غير الإحرام* 

 قال المصنف: [ومن ترك ركناً غيره]أي:   ومن ترك ركناً غير الإحرام لم ينعقد نسكه إلا به، فنحن نقول: إن المعتمر   إذا ترك الطواف بالبيت أو ترك السعي بين الصفا والمروة فإنه ليس بمعتمر،   ولو جامع أهله قبل أن يطوف الطواف المعتبر، أو قبل أن يسعى السعي المعتبر   حكم بفساد عمرته، وعليه المضي في هذه العمرة الفاسدة إتماماً لها على ظاهر   نص آية البقرة، ثم يلزم بقضاء عمرته الفاسدة بعد انتهائه منها كما سبق   بيانه. 

*حكم من ترك النية في ركن من أركان الحج والعمرة* 

 قال المصنف: [أو نيته لم يتم نسكه إلا به]أي:   أنه إذا لم ينو قبل أداء الركن، كأن يطوف بالبيت دون أن ينوي أنه عن طواف   عمرته، أو لم ينو عن طواف الإفاضة فإنه لا يجزيه؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم قال: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى) ، وهذا  مبني  على قول طائفة من أهل العلم في أن الأركان تحتاج إلى نية، فأركان  الحج  ينبغي أن يستحضر الحاج النية عند الابتداء بها، ومن أهل العلم من  اختار أن  الحج له نية واحدة تجزي عن سائر أفعاله، ولا يرى أن النية تتجدد  بتجدد  الأركان أو الواجبات، والأول أقوى وأجزم للأصل، ولا شك أن المسلم  إذا التزم  به أنه أبرأ لذمته وأورع له في عبادته، وبناء على هذا القول  فلابد إذا  أراد أن يطوف طواف الإفاضة أن ينوي، فلو لم ينو عند طوافه  بالإفاضة لم يجزه  ذلك الطواف عن الإفاضة، ولم يقع ركناً على الوجه  المعتبر؛ لأن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل اعتبار العبادة موقوفاً  على وجود النية المعتبرة،  فإذا لم ينوها فإننا لا نحكم باعتبار طوافه ولا  باعتبار سعيه، ونحوها من  الأركان اللازمة. 

*حكم من ترك واجباً من واجبات الحج والعمرة* 

 قال المصنف: [ومن ترك واجباً فعليه دم]أي:   أن من ترك واجباً من واجبات الحج أو العمرة فعليه دم، والأصل في ذلك فتوى   ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وقال بعض أهل العلم: الأصل في ذلك حديث كعب بن   عجرة ، وهذا الحديث حاصله: أن كعب بن عجرة يوم الحديبية رضي الله عنه   وأرضاه لما حُمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والقمل يتناثر من على   وجهه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما كنت أُرى أن يبلغ بك الجهد ما أرى،   أتجد شاة؟ قال: قلت: لا، ثم نزلت آية الفدية) ، قالوا: فأمره بالدم أولاً،   وكان هذا بمثابة الأصل، وهو أن الإخلالات أو الخروج من الواجبات أو الوقوع   في المحظورات إنما يفتدى فيه بالدم، فنزلت آية الفدية استثناء من الأصل   وبقي ما عداها من الواجبات اللازمة على الأصل الموجب لضمانها بالدم.
ثم  إن حبر  الأمة وترجمان القرآن رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، انتزع من آية التمتع  وجوب  الدم على من ترك الواجب، وتوجيه ذلك: أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أوجب على  من  جاء بالعمرة في أشهر الحج -وبقي بمكة ثم أحرم بالحج من مكة- إن كان   آفاقياً أن يريق دماً، وبالإجماع على أن المتمتع يلزمه الدم بشروط التمتع   المعروفة، على ظاهر آية البقرة في التمتع، قالوا: فوجب على الآفاقي إذا   تمتع أن يريق دم التمتع، وهذا الدم إنما وجب عليه؛ لأنه كان الفرض عليه بعد   انتهائه من عمرته أن يرجع ويحرم بالحج من ميقاته، فلما ترك هذا الواجب   ألزمه الشرع بالدم ضماناً له، ويدل على هذا أن أهل مكة حينما يتمتعون من   مكة يتمتعون بالحج والعمرة، فيوقعون العمرة في أشهر الحج ويهلون بالحج   بعدها ولا يجب عليهم الدم؛ لأنهم أحرموا بالنسكين من الموضع المعتد به،   وأما الآفاقي فإنه يلزم بالدم، فدل تفريق الشرع بين الآفاقي وبين المكي في   الإلزام بالدم، أن ذلك مبني على وجود السفر من الآفاقي؛ والسبب في هذا   السفر إنما هو الواجب عليه من كونه يحرم من الميقات، قالوا: وعلى هذا كانت   فتواه المشهورة، ويروى مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يصح: (من   ترك شيئاً من نسكه فليهرق دماً) .
ثم  قالوا  أيضاً: إن الشرع أوجب على من كان به الأذى في رأسه، فهذا كعب بن  عجرة يحمل  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مريض معذور من الشرع، قد  دلت  الأدلة على أن مثله يستحق أن يخفف عنه، ومع ذلك ألزمه الشرع بالفدية،   قالوا: فإذا كان هذا المعذور عند تركه لهذا المحذور وحلق رأسه، أو أخل   بالمحذور الذي ينبغي أن يلتزم تركه في إحرامه، ألزمه الشرع بالفدية التي   فيها الدم، فمن باب أولى من يتعمد الإخلال، إذ لا يعقل أن تقول لإنسان يترك   الواجب من دون عذر: لا شيء عليك، وتقول لمن هو معذور: يجب عليك واحد من   ثلاثة: أن تطعم ستة مساكين، أو تصوم ثلاثة أيام، أو تذبح شاة، مع أن الله   عذره وقال: (فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا )[البقرة:196] قالوا: فأصول الشرع تقوي فتوى ابن عباس .
ثم  إننا  وجدنا جماهير السلف رحمهم الله، ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة، وأتباع الأئمة   الأربعة كلهم يفتون: أن من ترك الواجب فعليه دم، ولا شك أن مخالفة هذا   السواد الأعظم من الأمة مع فتوى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وعدم وجود من   خالفه من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أمر لا يخلو من نظر، وعلى هذا درج   جماهير السلف والخلف رحمهم الله على إلزام من ترك الواجب بالدم، وعليهم   انعقدت فتاوى أئمة الإسلام، فقل أن تجد من أسقط الدم عمن ترك الواجب، وهو   الذي اشتهر وذاعت الفتوى به، خاصة وأن له منتزعه من دليل الكتاب وظاهر حديث   كعب بن عجرة الذي ذكرنا.
فقوله:   (ومن ترك واجباً فعليه دم) أي: يلزمه دم، والدم هنا نكرة، وليس المراد به   كل دم، وإنما المراد الواجب عليه شاة، وهذه الشاة تذبح بمكة ولا تذبح   بغيرها؛ لأنه دم واجب، كما أوجب الله في قتل الصيد الذي هو إخلال في النسك،   أن يكون هدياً بالغ الكعبة، فيجب عليه أن يكون بمكة، وهذا الدم يسمونه:  دم  الجبران في الواجبات، والأصل في إيجابه أنه منتزع من آية التمتع،  والمتمتع  لا يصح منه أن يريق دمه خارج مكة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (نحرت  هاهنا  وفجاج مكة وشعابها كلها منحر)، فدل هذا على أنه ينبغي أن يتقيد  بهذا الدم  بمكة، ويكون طعمة للمساكين فهو دم واجب عليه كالهدي الواجب في  قتل الصيد. 

*حكم من ترك سنة من مسنونات الحج والعمرة* 

 قال المصنف: [أو سنة فلا شيء عليه]أي:   من ترك السنة فلا شيء عليه؛ ولكن بشرط: أن لا يتركها رغبة عنها، فإذا   تركها -والعياذ بالله- زهداً فيها وانتقاصاً لها ورغبة عنها فإنه يستغفر   ويتوب إلى الله؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل هذه الرغبة عن السنة   مذمومة فقال: (من رغب عن سنتي فليس مني) والقاعدة في الأصول: أن الذم لا   يستحق إلا على ترك واجب أو فعل محرم. فلما كانت الرغبة عن السنة محرمة قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رغب عن سنتي) أي: زهد فيها (فليس مني) أي: ليس  على  هديي الكامل). 

* الأسئلة 
*

*حكم من تجاوز الميقات* 

  السؤال:  من تجاوز الميقات ناسياً أو جاهلاً، فوصل إلى مكة في وقت ضيق لا  يمكنه معه  العودة إلى الميقات، فهل يسقط عنه الدم؟ وإذا كان ليس لديه قدرة  مالية  على ذبح الدم فماذا عليه؟
الجواب: باسم الله، والحمد لله، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على خير خلق الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
ظاهر   السؤال أنه تجاوز الميقات ناسياً، وعلى هذا ظاهره أنه لم يحرم، فإذا كان   قد نسي ومضى وبلغ البيت وطاف وسعى فإنه ليس بمحرم أصلاً، وحينئذٍ لا تنعقد   عمرته ولا ينعقد حجه. فإذا كان على هذا الوجه فإنه لم يحرم من الميقات؛   فالسؤال: ماذا يفعل إذا غلب على ظنه أنه لو رجع إلى الميقات يفوته الوقوف   بعرفة؟
مثال:  لو  أن إنساناً خرج من المدينة ومرَّ بالميقات ولم يلبِّ -نسي أن يحرم- ثم  وصل  إلى مكة فتذكر، وكانت بينه انتهاء وبين وقت الوقوف ساعة أو ساعتين، فلو   قلنا له: ارجع إلى المدينة، فاته الوقوف بعرفة. 
فالحل  في  هذه الحالة: أن ينوي ويلبي ويعقد النية من موضعه، ثم يلزمه الدم؛ لفوات   الواجب الذي ذكرناه. وعلى هذا فإن الإحرام من الميقات الإلزام به من جهة   الحكم الوضعي، ويستوي فيه الناسي والمتعمد، فإن أمكنه أن يتدارك تدارك، وإن   لم يمكنه التدارك فإنه يجبره بالدم، وفوات الواجب أهون من فوات الركن،   وعليه فإنه يحرم من موضعه ثم يدرك الحج وعليه دم الجبران، وإلا صام عنه على   الأصل الذي ذكرناه في ضمان دم الجبران بالصيام.
وأما  إذا  كان جاهلاً وعلم فإنه يلزمه الرجوع ثم يحرم من الميقات أيضاً، ويعقد  نيته  المعتبرة من الميقات، فإن رجع على هذا الوجه ولم يحرم دون الميقات سقط  عنه  الدم؛ لأن من مرَّ بالميقات ثم ذكِّر أو علِّم ورجع إلى الميقات وأحرم   منه سقط عنه الدم. وهذا على قول جماهير أهل العلم رحمهم الله؛ فإن كان   جاهلاً وتعلم ورجع إلى الميقات وأحرم منه سقط عنه الدم، وإن كان جاهلاً   وتعلم وأحرم من دون الميقات فحكمه حكم الناسي إذا أحرم من دون الميقات سواء   بسواء، إلا أنه في حال الجهل والنسيان يسقط عنه الإثم؛ لوجود العذر -على   الظاهر- وإن كان في الجاهل نظر؛ لأنه في هذا العصر يتيسر سؤال العلماء   والرجوع إليهم، وأهل العلم ينصون على أن من تلبس بالعبادة يجب عليه سؤال   أهل العلم عن كيفية تطبيقها، فإذا قصر في السؤال لم يخل من نظر موجب   للتبعية من جهة هذا التقصير. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*سبب اختيار ركنية الإحرام* 

 السؤال: لماذا جعل المصنف رحمه الله الإحرام ركناً للحج والعمرة، مع أن الإحرام هو نية، ومن المعلوم أن النية شرط وليست بركن؟
الجواب:  هذا إشكال معروف ذكره العلماء رحمهم الله، ويتناظرون فيه بين  القولين  المشهورين: من يرى أن النية من الواجبات، ومن يرى أنها ركن، ولكن  لما توقف  اعتبار العبادة عليها كانت أشبه بالركنية من هذا الوجه، خاصة وأن  من يقول:  إنها ليست بركن يقول: الركن ما تتوقف عليه ماهية الشيء، فالركن  لا تتوقف  عليه الماهية من حيث الوجوب كأركان البيع كما هو واضح ولا يخفى،  فقالوا: إن  النية من هذا الوجه أشبه بالواجبات والشروط منها بالأركان،  والقول بكونها  ركناً مبني على أن فواتها فوات للعبادة، والعبادة لا تقع  أصلاً بدونها،  وكانت شبهيتها بالركن من هذا الوجه، وكأنهم نزلوا الصورة  الحكمية في الشرع  منزلة الصورة الوجودية في النظر، وقولهم قوي من هذا  الوجه، وهذا هو الذي  درج عليه المصنف، وإلا فهناك من أهل العلم من يرى  أنها من الواجبات أو  الشروط، لكن القول بالركنية له حظه من النظر الذي  ذكرناه، وعليه فإنها تكون  من الأركان لوجود الشبهية من جهة حكم الشرع بعدم  الاعتداد بدونها، فنزل  منزلة الفقد للاعتبار منزلة الفقد للوجود؛ فكانت  أشبه بالركن، وتوقف  الماهية عليها من هذا الوجه. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*وصية لطالب العلم* 

 السؤال: تألمنا كثيراً لغيابك عنا، فنرجو أن لا تقطع تواصلك بنا. وجزاكم الله خيراً؟
الجواب:   الله يعلم إنا نحبكم كما تحبونا، ويعلم الله كم يحصل في النفس من شوق وحب   للقائكم، ووالله إني لآتي في مشقة السفر وعنائه والله يعلم أنه يزول جميع   ما بي حين أراكم، وأسأل الله بعزته وجلاله وأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى  كما  جمعنا في هذا البيت الطيب الطاهر المبارك أن يجمعنا في دار كرامته،  وأن  يجعل كل لقاء من هذه اللقاءات اجتماعاً مرحوماً، وتفرقنا من بعده  تفرقاً  معصوماً، وأن لا يجعل فينا ولا منا ولا معنا أبداً شقياً ولا  محروماً،  ووالله إنه ليصيب الإنسان الهم والغم، ويجد من لأواء الفتن  والمحن ما الله  به عليم، ولم يبق سلوة إلا بذكر الله، والجلوس مع الأحبة  والإخوان في الله،  وأسأل الله العظيم أن يديم هذا التواصل، وأن يجعله  خالصاً لوجهه الكريم.
وخير  ما  أوصي به: إرادة وجه الله العظيم، فإن الدنيا فانية، وكم من أحبة  اجتمعوا  وآلَ اجتماعهم إلى افتراق، وكم من أحبة تواصلوا وآلت صلتهم إلى  فرقة  وشتات؛ لأنها لم تقم على ذكر الله، والمحبة فيه، والتواصل في ذاته،  ولقد  وجبت محبة الله للمتزاورين والمتحابين والمتجالسين فيه، وتأذن الله  لمن  جلس مجلس ذكر لله وفي الله أن تغشاه السكينة، وأن تتنزل على هذه  المجالس  الرحمة، وأن يذكرها الله فيمن عنده. 
ومما   ينبغي أن نتواصى به: شكر الله على نعمه، فإن الله عز وجل اختار الدنيا لمن   أحب وكره، ومن أراد الدنيا صرفه الله إليها وفتح له من أبوابها وخيراتها   وفتنها حتى لا يبالي به في أي أوديتها هلك -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية-   ولكن الله لا يعطي الدين إلا لمن أحب، ومن أعظم الدين وأجله وأزكاه وأنفعه:   العلم النافع، والجلوس في حلق الذكر، وغشيان حلق العلماء، وحبهم والتواصل   معهم، وتكثير سواد مجالس الذكر لله وفي الله لا رياء ولا سمعة، ولكن  لمرضاة  الله عز وجل.
ومما  يوصى  به طلاب العلم: شكر الله على نعمه وحمده سبحانه، فكل مجلس يمر عليك  احمد  الله على فضله، وقل: الحمد لله أنه لم يمر عليك هذا المجلس وأنت في  صخب  الدنيا ولغطها ولهوها وفتنها، الحمد لله أن اصطفاك واجتباك، وما يدريك   فلعلك تقوم من هذا المجلس وقد بدلت سيئاتك حسنات، وما يدريك أنك بإخلاصك   وإرادتك لوجه الله أن الله يقبل منك هذه النية الخالصة، فيغفر لك ما تقدم   من ذنبك، وثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أن الله غفر   لعبد خطاء الكثير من الذنوب؛ لما مر على مجلس ذكر للصالحين فجلس معهم)،   فنسأل الله العظيم أن يعيننا على هذا الخير، ويوفقنا لشكر نعمه، فإن من شكر   الله زاده، وإذا زاد الله العبد في نعمته بارك له فيها.
ومما  يوصى  به الأحبة في مثل هذه المجالس: إتباع العلم العمل، والحرص على السنة  وهدي  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا تتعلم شيئاً إلا وعملت به ودللت الناس   عليه.
ومما   نتواصى به حب الخير للمسلمين لنشر هذا العلم، وأن تكون قلوبنا مليئة بحب   الخير لإخواننا المسلمين، فنتعلم هذا العلم، ونشهد الله من الآن أننا لا   نريد به علواً في الأرض ولا فساداً، وإنما نريد به وجه الله وما عند الله   من نفع المسلمين بدلالتهم على الخير، ومن نوى الخير فإن الله عز وجل تأذن   له بأحد أمرين: 
الأول:   إما أن يمتع عينه ويقرها في الدنيا قبل الآخرة برؤية الخير الذي نواه؛   فإذا نويت من الآن أن تحمل هذا العلم للأمة فتهدي ويهدى بك، وتدل الناس على   الخير؛ ليأتين يوم يقر الله عينك لما نويت من الخير، وهذا مشهد لله -ولا   نزكي أنفسنا في طلبنا للعلم- فما وجدنا الله إلا وفياً لعباده: (وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ )[التوبة:111] ، والله تعالى يقول: (وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ )[المائدة:12] فالله مع عباده عامة، وخاصتهم من أهل العلم وطلاب العلم.
فيحرص   الإنسان أن تكون نيته فيها نفع أبناء المسلمين، وأن لا يبخل على الناس   بهذا العلم، فإما أن يريك الله بأم عينك أثر هذه النية الصالحة، ويأتي   اليوم الذي تنعم فيه عينك بحمل العلم عنك، فتأمر فتجد الناس حين تفتيهم   يأتمرون بأمرك وينتهون بنهيك؛ لأن الله هو الذي يقلب القلوب ويثبتها، فإذا   علم الله منك النية الصالحة قلب القلوب على حبك والثقة بما تقول، والناس   تشتري السمعة بالأموال، والله تعالى زكى أهل العلم ووضع لهم من الحب والود   في قلوب عباده ما لو بذلوا له أموال الدنيا ما استطاعوا أن يصلوا إليه،   وهذا كله بفضل الله. 
الثاني:   أن يبلغك الله الأجر بنيتك، ويصرف عنك البلاء بالعلم؛ لحكمته وعلمه   سبحانه، فيبلغك أجر هذا العلم وأجر ما نويت من نشر العلم بنيتك. 
فعلى   الإنسان أن يجعل من هذه لمجالس عوناً له على طاعة الله، ومحبته؛ فالدنيا   فانية. وكم جلسنا مع علماء قرت عيوننا برؤيتهم فأمسينا وأصبحنا كأن لم يكن   شيء، وسيأتي يوم لا يرى الإنسان فيه من يراه: 
كأن شيئاً لم يكن إذا انقضى وما مضى مما مضى فقد مضى
ومما  يوصى  به أيضاً: الحرص على اغتنام العلم، واغتنام وجود العلماء وحلق الذكر،   والحرص على الجد والاجتهاد، لا أن يأتي الإنسان إلى مجلس الذكر لكي يشغل   وقت فراغه؛ إنما يأتي لكي يعلَم ويعمل ويعلِّم، ويحس أنها أمانة ثقيلة، وأن   الله معينه ومسدده. ووالله ثم والله ما صدقت مع الله إلا صدق الله معك،   وليفتحن الله لك من أبواب الخير والرحمة ما لم يخطر لك على بال، فإن أساس   هذا الدين وأساس هذه الملة قائم على كتاب الله وسنة النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم، فهذا هو الدين والوحي الذي أوحى الله إلى نبيه، فإذا تجرد طلاب العلم   لحمله وصدقوا مع الله صدق الله معهم، وجعل فيهم الخير للأمة، ونفع بهم   الإسلام والمسلمين، ووالله ما حملت علماً صادقاً تريد به وجه الله إلا بلغه   الله عنك، والله عز وجل على كل شيء قدير.
المهم  أن  هذه القلوب -التي تتقلب على العبد آناء الليل وأطراف النهار- تستشعر  قيمة  هذا العلم. وقد كان السلف لا يشتكون من شيء مثل قلوبهم، وقال سفيان  رحمه  الله: ما رأيت مثل قلبي -وفي رواية: ما رأيت مثل نيتي- إنها تتقلب  عليَّ.  والله عز وجل لا ينظر إلى عبده على كمال وجلال مثلما ينظر إليه وهو  عالم  عامل قائم بحجة الله عز وجل على خلقه، فهؤلاء هم ورثة الرسل والأنبياء  (إن  الأنبياء لم يورثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً وإنما ورثوا العلم)، فيشهد  الله  أن هذا التواصل نريد به وجه الله، ولا نزكي أنفسنا على الله، ولكن  نتمنى  من طلاب العلم ونحب لهم ما نحب لأنفسنا من الإحساس بهذه النعمة،  والحرص  على ضبط هذا العلم، وكل طالب علم شعر أن هذا العلم عزيز، وأعطاه ما  ينبغي  أن يُعطاه من الإجلال والمحبة فسوف ينفعه الله عز وجل به عاجلاً أم  آجلاً.
فإن  الرجل  إذا رأيته يعطي الشيء العزيز وهو يشعر بعزته فيحتضنه ويكتنفه، كانت   العقبى بعزته ورفعته، فكم من أنفس زهقت في دفاع عن الأموال لما عزت على   أصحابها، وكم من أنفس ذهبت في دفاع عن الأعراض لما عزت الأعراض على أهلها،   فإذا عز العلم على أهله وعز العلم عند أصحابه بذلوا له ما ينبغي أن يبذل. 
نسأل  الله  العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يوفقنا وأن يسددنا، ونسأله بأسمائه الحسنى   وصفاته العلى أن يجعل هذا العلم حجة لنا لا علينا، وأن يغفر لنا ولكم ما   يكون فيه من الزلل والخطأ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه. 

*حكم طواف الوداع لمن أصابه مرض ويخشى فوات رفقته* 

  السؤال:  رجل انتهى من جميع أعمال الحج عدا طواف الوداع، ثم أصيب بمرض لا  يستطيع  معه الطواف إلا بمشقة كبيرة، ومعه رفقة ولا يستطيع أن يتأخر عنهم،  فهل  يسقط عنه الطواف؟
الجواب:   طواف الوداع واجب من واجبات الحج، أسقطه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن   المرأة الحائض والنفساء، ولا يُجري كثير من أهل العلم القياس في هذا ولا   يطرده، ويقولون: إن أمكنه أن يأتي به ولو ببعض المشقة أتى به، وإن كان لا   يستطيع أثناء المرض ينتظر حتى يذهب ما به من المرض ثم يطوف إذا أمكنه   التأخير، وأما إذا لم يمكنه وصدر مباشرة فإنه يلزمه الدم وإلا صام عنه عشرة   أيام. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم التنفل بالسعي بين الصفا والمروة* 

 السؤال: هل يشرع التنفل بالسعي بين الصفا والمروة كما يشرع التنفل بالطواف؟
الجواب: قال بعض العلماء: إنه لا يشرع السعي بين الصفا والمروة إلا في الفرض، أي: في الحج والعمرة. 
وقال بعض العلماء: إنه يجوز أن يتنفل في سعيه بين الصفا والمروة؛ لعموم قوله تعالى: (وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ )[البقرة:158]   ، وحكى بعض العلماء الإجماع عليه، لكنه لا يخلو من نظر في حكايته  الإجماع،  وقيل: إن مراده التنفل بالسعي أثناء الحج: أنه لا يتنفل كما أنه  لا يتنفل  بالطواف تأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين. 
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه محمد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (242)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

**
شرح زاد المستقنع باب الفوات والإحصار [1]* *
*



  لقد شرع  الله عز وجل أحكاماً تخص من فاته الحج أو أحصر عنه بعدو أو مرض أو  نحوه،  وتشريع هذا دليل على رحمة الله عز وجل وتيسيره، والتي منها: قضاء  الحج أو  العمرة من قابل، وغيرها من الأحكام التي ذكرها الشيخ وفصل فيها،  وهي أحكام  تشمل الحج والعمرة جميعاً. 
*الفوات والإحصار في الحج والعمرة*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
فيقول المصنف رحمه الله: [باب الفوات والإحصار]
هذا  الباب  فيه مناسبة لطيفة؛ فبعد أن بَيَّن المصنف رحمه الله صفة الحج  والعمرة  الكاملة، ذكر أن الفقيه محتاج إلى بيان مسألة مهمة، وهي: هب أن  إنساناً  نوى الحج، وتلبس بنسكه، وأحرم به، ثم فاته الحج، أو نوى به العمرة،  ثم صد  عن البيت، ولم يتمكن من الوصول إليه؛ فما حكم الأول، وما حكم  الثاني؟ 
وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالفوات والإحصار؛ فما موقف الشرع ممن فاته الحج، وما موقفه ممن أحصر عن حجه أو عمرته؟ 
من  هنا  كان العلماء رحمهم الله يعتنون بعد بيان صفة العبادات ببيان فواتها؛   فيتكلمون عن أحكام قضاء العبادة بعد أن يتكلموا عن أحكام العبادة في   مواقيتها، والحج يكون الكلام عنه في باب الفوات والإحصار. 
*معنى الفوات والإحصار* 


 الفوات مأخوذ من قولهم: فات الشيء، إذا ذهب ولم يستطع الإنسان أن يدركه. 
والإحصار   مأخوذ من الحصر، وأصل الحصر: المنع، يقال: حصر عن الشيء، إذا منع منه،   والحصر والقصر كلٌّ منهما فيه معنى الحبس عن الشيء والمنع منه. ومعلوم أن   المكلف مطالب -في الأصل- بإتمام عبادة الحج والعمرة؛ لأن الله سبحانه   وتعالى أمر بذلك فقال: (وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ )[البقرة:196] ، ثم قال سبحانه: (فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ )[البقرة:196]،   فقسم الله عز وجل العباد إلى قسمين: قسم يتم عبادة الحج والعمرة، وقسم   يحصر عن حجه وعمرته، ومن هنا لزم بيان أحكام الفوات والإحصار.
أما   الفوات فمسائله متعلقة بالحج فقط، وأما العمرة فلا يقال: فيها فوات، إلا   في حق من حج قارناً، فقرن حجه مع عمرته؛ لأن العمرة في حق القارن تكون   داخلة في حجه، وحينئذٍ يقال: فاتته العمرة. 
فالفوات   في الأصل يكون في الحج؛ والسبب في تعلق الفوات بالحج: أن العمرة يجوز   إيقاعها في سائر أيام العام ولياليه، بخلاف الحج فله ميقات معين وزمان   محدد، كما أخبر الله جل وعلا عنه بقوله: (الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ )[البقرة:197]،   ومعلوم أن كل معين محدد أو مؤقت بزمان لا يتمكن كل المكلفين من إيقاعه في   الزمان المعتبر له؛ كالصلاة، فإن الله جعل لصلاة الفجر مثلاً ما بين طلوع   الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس، وليس كل الناس يتمكن من إيقاعها في هذا الزمان،   فلربما نام عنها شخص ولم يستيقظ إلا بعد طلوع الشمس، وحينئذٍ يرد السؤال:   ما حكم من فاتته عبادة الصلاة على هذا الوجه؟ وكذلك يرد السؤال: ما حكم من   أحرم بالحج ولم يستطع الوصول إلى عرفة قبل فجر يوم النحر، وإنما وصلها بعد   طلوع الفجر؟ وحينئذٍ يحكم بفوات حجه. 
يقول المصنف رحمه الله: (باب الفوات والإحصار). 
وكأنه يقول: في هذا الموضع سأذكر لك جملة من المسائل الشرعية والأحكام المتعلقة بمن فاته الحج أو أحصر عن الحج والعمرة. 
*أحكام ومسائل تتعلق بالفوات*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
فيقول المصنف رحمه الله: [باب الفوات والإحصار]
هذا  الباب  فيه مناسبة لطيفة؛ فبعد أن بَيَّن المصنف رحمه الله صفة الحج  والعمرة  الكاملة، ذكر أن الفقيه محتاج إلى بيان مسألة مهمة، وهي: هب أن  إنساناً  نوى الحج، وتلبس بنسكه، وأحرم به، ثم فاته الحج، أو نوى به العمرة،  ثم صد  عن البيت، ولم يتمكن من الوصول إليه؛ فما حكم الأول، وما حكم  الثاني؟ 
وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالفوات والإحصار؛ فما موقف الشرع ممن فاته الحج، وما موقفه ممن أحصر عن حجه أو عمرته؟ 
من  هنا  كان العلماء رحمهم الله يعتنون بعد بيان صفة العبادات ببيان فواتها؛   فيتكلمون عن أحكام قضاء العبادة بعد أن يتكلموا عن أحكام العبادة في   مواقيتها، والحج يكون الكلام عنه في باب الفوات والإحصار. 
*حكم من فاته الوقوف بعرفة* 


 قال رحمه الله: [من فاته الوقوف فاته الحج وتحلل بعمرة].
قوله:  (من  فاته الوقوف) أي: الوقوف بعرفة، و(أل) هنا للعهد، والمراد به العهد   الذهني، أي: الوقوف المعروف الذي هو ركن الحج؛ فقد فاته الحج. 
والوقوف   ينتهي بطلوع الفجر الصادق من صبيحة يوم النحر، وعلى هذا يكون مراد المصنف   بقوله: (من فاته الوقوف) أي: أن الشخص إذا لم يدرك الوقوف بعرفة ولو لحظة   يسيرة قبل طلوع الفجر الصادق يوم النحر؛ فحينئذٍ يكون قد فاته الحج،   والدليل على ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الحج عرفة)، وعلى هذا أفتى   أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد أثر عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه   وأرضاه أنه أمر أبا أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه لما فاته الوقوف بعرفة أن   يتحلل بعمرة، وقال له: (إن كنت قد سقت الهدي فانحره، ثم تحلل بعمرة)، وجاءه   هبار بن الأسود في صبيحة يوم النحر فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين! ظننت أن هذا   اليوم يوم عرفة، فقال له عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (ابق كما أنت، وائت   البيت وطف واسع، ثم حج من قابل، واهد إلى البيت).
فهذا  يدل  على أن من فاته الوقوف بعرفة أنه يحكم بفوات حجه، ويؤمر بالانصراف إلى   العمرة، وأن يتحلل من الحج بالعمرة، وهذا بإجماع العلماء؛ فمن طلع عليه   الفجر الصادق من صبيحة يوم العيد -يوم النحر- ولم يدرك ولو لحظة من الوقوف   بعرفة، فإنه يتحلل بالعمرة وقد فاته الحج. 
*ما يجب على من فاته الحج*


 قال رحمه الله: [ويقضي].
فلو كان حجه نافلة ألزم بالقضاء، وكذا إن كان فريضة من باب أولى. 
وقوله: (ويقضي) أي: يلزمه أن يقضي هذا الحج؛ لقوله تعالى: (وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ )[البقرة:196]،   فلما أحرم بالحج -ولو كان نافلة- لزمه الإتمام، وحيث لم يحج ولم يؤد الحج   كما فرض الله عليه؛ لزمه أن يقضيه من عامه القادم إذا تيسر له الحج من   العام القادم، وأما إذا لم يتيسر له أن يحج في العام الذي يلي العام الذي   فاته فيه الحج وحبس عن البيت لمرض أو عذر، ثم حج بعد عام ثانٍ أو ثالث أو   رابع؛ فإنها تجزيه حجته عن تلك التي حبس عنها؛ فيستوي أن يحج في العام الذي   يليه أو في العام الذي بعده على الفور، ولا يجوز له أن يؤخر إلا أن يكون   عنده عذر.
قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ويهدي؛ إن لم يكن اشترط].
قوله: (ويهدي) أي: إلى البيت؛ لأن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أمر هباراً أن يهدي. 
وقوله:   (إن لم يكن اشترط) أي: إذا كان اشترط عند إحرامه أن محله حيث حبسه الحابس؛   فإنه يسقط عنه القضاء والدم، وهذا قول لبعض العلماء رحمهم الله: أن   الاشتراط يسري على مثل هذه الحالة.
والقول   الآخر: بأن الاشتراط يتقيد بالصورة الواردة في حديث ضباعة رضي الله عنها،   وهي المرض؛ فإن كان الإنسان مريضاً واشترط ذلك صح اشتراطه، وما عداها فإنه   يبقى على الأصل، وقد بيّنا هذا القول، وبيّنا من خالفه، ودليل كلٍّ منهما،   وبيّنا الراجح في مسألة الاشتراط، وأن الظاهر هو الاكتفاء بالوارد في  صورة  حديث ضباعة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها. 

*الإحصار وما يتعلق به من مسائل* 


 قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ومن صده عدو عن البيت أهدى ثم حلَّ].
قوله:   (ومن صده عدو عن البيت) هذا يسمى بالإحصار، وصورته: أن يريد شخص الحج ثم   يحصر ويمنع من الوصول إلى البيت بعدو، كما وقع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم عام الحديبية؛ فإنه عليه الصلاة والسلام حصره المشركون عن عمرته،   ومنعوه من الوصول إلى البيت، واشترطوا عليه أن يرجع من هذا العام وأن يأتي   من العام القادم؛ فتحلل عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم نحر هديه ورجع إلى   المدينة.
وللعلماء في تحديد صور الحصر أقوال: 
فمنهم  من  يقول: الحصر يتقيد بالعدو ذي القوة والغلبة والقهر، بحيث لا يستطيع  الشخص  الوصول إلى البيت؛ كما وقع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام  الحديبية. 
ومنهم من يقول: يلتحق بحصر العدو كل ما في معناه، ثم قاسوا على ذلك مسائل:
منها:  أن  يحصر بمرض؛ كأن يكسر، أو يصيبه عرج، أو يكون مريضاً ويفوته الوقوف  بعرفة  بسبب هذا المرض الذي لم يستطع أن يدرك معه هذا الركن، فيأخذ حكم  المحصر.
فلو  أن  إنساناً نوى الحج ثم خرج، فلما صار في الطريق أصابته الحمى، أو كسرت  يده  أو رجله، واحتاج للعلاج، وقيل له: لا يمكن لك أن تبرح هذا المكان قبل   يومين أو ثلاثة، وليس بينه وبين عرفة إلا يوم واحد، ويلزمه الطبيب العدل أو   أهل الخبرة من الأطباء بالبقاء، وأنه لا يمكنه العلاج إلا في هذا الموضع؛   فحينئذٍ يكون محصراً عند هؤلاء. 
ويدخل  في  حكم المحصر من أصابه المرض المعدي -كالكوليرا ونحوها- بحيث لو مشى بين   الحجاج أهلك الناس وأضر بهم؛ فإن من حق ولي الأمر أن يحجر عليه، وقد ذكر   العلماء رحمهم الله هذه المسألة تحت القاعدة المشهورة: إذا تعارضت مفسدتان   روعي ارتكاب أخفهما دفعاً لأعظمهما. واستدلوا لذلك بالأدلة الصحيحة   الكثيرة: منها: كسر السفينة من الخضر عليه الصلاة والسلام دفعاً لضرر أعظم.   قالوا: فيجوز الحجر على هذا الحاج ومنعه من إتمام نسكه. 
وقد  ذكر  العلماء -من أئمة الحنفية والمالكية والشافعية والحنابلة- جواز الحجر  على  من عنده مرض معدٍ، ومنعه من الخروج للقاء الناس، واعتبروها من مسائل  الحجر  على المريض، وذلك أن العدوى بقول الأطباء تقبل فيها شهادتهم، وينظر  إلى  الغالب، فمثل هذا يعتبر في حكم الحصر. 
ثم  قالوا:  يقاس على المحصور بالعدو من كان عنده عذر يحول بينه وبين بلوغ  البيت؛  كذهاب النفقة، أو سرقة ماله وهو في الطريق، ولم يستطع أن يكتري ولا  أن  يستأجر أو أن يمشي على قدميه حتى يصل إلى عرفات ليدرك الحج، فهو في حكم   المحصر، ويتحلل.
ومثله   أيضاً العاجز حسياً، وهو مثل العذر الشرعي، فيكون أيضاً في حكم الإحصار،   ومثلوا لذلك بالمرأة التي مات محرمها في طريقها للحج، أو مرض أو انكسر ولا   يستطيع أن يتم معها مناسك الحج، وهي على مسافة قصر بينها وبين مكة، فإذا   بقيت مع محرمها فإن الحج يفوتها، فقالوا: إن هذا عذر شرعي؛ لأن المرأة لا   يجوز لها أن تسافر بدون محرم، فينزّل العجز الشرعي منزلة العجز الحسي. 
ومن  العجز  الشرعي أيضاً: إذا توفي زوج المرأة؛ فإنه يلزمها الإحداد، وللعلماء  في  المرأة التي تبلغها وفاة زوجها أثناء الحج أو أثناء العمرة وجهان: 
الأول:   منهم من يرى أنها إذا أحرمت بالحج أو بالعمرة ودخلت في النسك، ثم جاءها   الخبر، فإنها تتم الحج والعمرة ولا ترجع، وقد قضى بهذا بعض أصحاب النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم، وكانت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها تفتي به، وهو   الصحيح؛ فإن المرأة إذا أحرمت بالحج أو العمرة وبلغتها وفاة زوجها؛ لزمها   إتمام الحج والعمرة، ولا يعتبر هذا بمثابة الإحصار، وإنما تبقى في نسكها؛   لتعارض الواجبين، الأول: ما يمكن تداركه، والثاني: ما لا يمكن تداركه،   فيقدم ما لا يمكن تداركه على الذي يمكن تداركه عند ازدحام الفرضين   والواجبين، فنقول لها: امضي وأتمي النسك، ثم ارجعي واعتدي عن بعلك عدة   الوفاة. 
وقد  اختلف  في المرض، والقول باعتباره عذراً في الحج من القوة بمكان، ويقول به  جمع  من أهل العلم، كما هو موجود في مذهب الحنفية والحنابلة وغيرهم رحمة  الله  على الجميع.
وقد  جعل  الله تعالى الإحصار رحمة للعباد، فإن الإنسان إذا حيل بينه وبين البيت   وفاته الحج، فإنه لا يمكنه أن يتداركه، فلو أن الشرع ألزمك إذا أحصرت عن   البيت أن تبقى بإحرامك حتى تحج من السنة القادمة، فيبقى الإنسان محرماً سنة   كاملة محرمة عليه محظورات الإحرام، فلا شك أن هذا من العسر بمكان، فمن   رحمة الله تعالى أن شرع هذا الأمر وهو الإحصار، فهو من دلائل يسر الشريعة،   وصدق الله عز وجل إذ يقول: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ )[الأنبياء:107] .
إذا  ثبت  أن الحصر بالعدو يعتبر موجباً للرخصة، فهنا مسألة، وهي: أن من شرط هذا   الحصر: ألَّا يتمكن الإنسان من طريق بديل، فلو كان لمكة أكثر من طريق،   وحصر من طريق، وأمكنه أن يذهب من طريق ثانٍ ففيه تفصيل: 
قال  بعض  العلماء: إذا كان الطريق الثاني فيه مشقة، أو أنه يحتاج إلى نفقة أكثر  من  النفقة التي معه، أو فيه ضرر عليه؛ فإنه يكون في حكم المحصر. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: إذا وجد طريقاً بديلاً يلزمه أن يسلكه ولو كانت نفقته لا  تكفي،  ولو كانت فيه مشقة عليه؛ لأنه من باب ارتكاب أخف الضررين، فإن فوات  هذه  العبادة أعظم من المشقة الطارئة على هذا الوجه، وقد وصف النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم الحج بكونه جهاداً، فلا يرون وجود المشقة على هذا الوجه موجبة   للرخصة. وقولهم ألزم للأصل كما لا يخفى. 
*أحكام ذبح الهدي للمحصر*


 قال رحمه الله: [ومن صده عدو عن البيت أهدى ثم حلّ]
قوله رحمه الله: (أهدى ثم حلّ) أي: يهدي ويذبح ما معه من الهدي، كما قال تعالى: (فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ )[البقرة:196]،   والأصل في ذلك: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الحديبية نحر هديه وتحلل   حينما صد عن عمرته، فأوجب الله عز وجل الهدي بظاهر القرآن، وكذلك بسنة   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وقد  اختلف  العلماء: هل يلزمك أن تبعث بالهدي إلى مكة ليذبح فيها إذا تيسر لك  ذلك،  أم أنك تذبحه في الموضع الذي أحصرت فيه؟ على وجهين مشهورين، أصحهما:  أنه  يذبح الهدي وينحره في الموضع الذي أحصر فيه؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم لما أحصر عن البيت ولم يكن بينه وبين حدود الحرم إلا خطوات، وذلك  في  الحديبية -وهي التي تسمى اليوم بالشميسي- وكان يمكنه أن يدخل ويصلي  داخل  حدود الحرم، ومع ذلك لم يتكلف أن ينحر هديه داخل حدود مكة، والله  تعالى  يقول: (هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفًا أَنْ يَبْلُغَ مَحِلَّهُ )[الفتح:25]   ، فقال: (وَالْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفًا أَنْ يَبْلُغَ مَحِلَّهُ) أي: عن بلوغ   محله، ومحله هو البيت العتيق -أعني: حدود الحرم- فدل على أنه لا يلزم   المحصر بأن يبعث هديه إلى الحرم، وإذا تيسر له بعثه فإنه يبعثه، خروجاً من   خلاف العلماء رحمهم الله.
ثم  قال  رحمه الله: [فإن فقده صام عشرة أيام ثم حلّ] أي: إن فقد هديه فإنه  يصوم  عشرة أيام بدلاً عن هذا الدم. وقد طرد العلماء هذا الأصل في الدماء   الواجبة، فقالوا: من وجب عليه دم التمتع ودم القران، أوجب الله عليه -إذا   لم يجده- أن يصوم عشرة أيام، فكل دم واجب إذا لم يستطعه الإنسان صام بدلاً   عنه عشرة أيام، وعلى هذا قالوا في المحصر: إذا لم يستطع ولم يتيسر له  الهدي  فإنه يصوم العشرة الأيام؛ على ظاهر آية البقرة؛ لشمولها للمتمتع  والمحصر. 


*حكم المحصور عن عرفة*


 قال رحمه الله: [وإن صد عن عرفة تحلل بعمرة].
أي  أنه  إذا كان قد بلغ البيت، ولكنه صد عن عرفة؛ فإنه يتحلل بعمرة بعد ذهاب  وقت  الوقوف، فلو صد ورجا أن يتمكن من الوقوف؛ فإنه ينتظر إلى آخر الأمد  الذي  يتمكن معه من الوقوف، ثم إذا خالف ظنه وتبين أنه لا يتمكن وطلع الفجر؛  مضى  إلى مكة وتحلل بالعمرة، وذلك أشبه بفسخ الحج بعمرة، مثلما فسخ أصحاب  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حجهم بعمرة، ولذلك لا يرى بعض العلماء أن هذه   الصورة من صور الإحصار؛ لأنه يراه فسخاً للحج بعمرة، كما هو القول عند   الحنابلة رحمهم الله وطائفة من السلف؛ فإنهم يرون أن من منع من الوقوف   بعرفة فإنه يمكنه أن يفسخ حجه بعمرة، ويتحلل بالعمرة على هذا الوجه الذي   أشار إليه المصنف رحمه الله.
وقوله: (تحلل)، ولم يوجب عليه الدم، فدل على أنه ليس بمحصر، كما اختاره المصنف. 
وهناك من أهل العلم من يقول: يتحلل بعمرة وعليه دم. 

فالفرق   بين القولين: أن المصنف لا يراه محصراً، فإن قلت: لا أراه محصراً، فحينئذٍ   لا يلزمه دم، وإن قلت: إنه يعتبر في حكم المحصر؛ أخذ حكم المحصر، وكان   تحلله بالعمرة موجباً للدم؛ كما هو قول بعض العلماء رحمهم الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (243)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب الفوات والإحصار [2]
*


   استكمل الشيخ حفظه الله ما بقي من أحكام الفوات والإحصار، فذكر أحكام   المحصر بمرض أو ما في حكمه من المسائل المعاصرة، ثم ذكر أحكام المحصر بذهاب   نفقته، وختم حديثه ببيان مسألة الاشتراط في النسك. 
*
حكم المحصر عن الحج والعمرة بمرض وما في حكمه 
*

 الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.أما بعد:
فيقول المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [وإن أحصره مرض].
ذكر   المصنف رحمه الله مسائل الفوات والإحصار؛ فبين حكم من فاته الحج، وحكم من   أحصر عن الوصول إلى البيت؛ سواء كان الإحصار في الحج أو العمرة، ولما فرغ   رحمه الله من بيان أحكام المحصر شرع في بيان من أصابه المرض، وكان عليه   شديداً؛ بحيث لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى البيت فيدرك الحج أو يأتي بالعمرة أثناء   المرض، فهل يجوز له أن يتحلل مباشرة، فيكون حكمه حكم المحصر -كما تقدم-  أم  أنه ينتظر حتى يبرأ من مرضه أو يقوى على المسير إلى البيت فيؤدي نسك  الحج  إن أدركه وإلا تحلل بعمرة؟
وقد   كثر في هذا الزمان وجود الحوادث التي تقع في الطريق، وهي في حكم المرض؛   فلو أن إنساناً أراد الحج ثم حصل له حادث في الطريق، فأصابه كسر أو مرض في   جسده، فلم يستطع أن يخرج، أو كان تحت عناية في علاجه، بحيث يقرر الأطباء   أنه لا يخرج قبل الحج، أو أنه لا يمكنه أن يقوم بمناسك الحج حتى فات وقت   الحج، فما حكمه؟ 
قال   رحمه الله: [يبقى محرماً] أي: أن من أصابه المرض فلا يحكم بكونه محصراً،   وإنما يبقى بإحرامه حتى يبرأ من المرض؛ فإذا برئ من المرض فلا يخلو من   حالتين: 
الحالة الأولى: أن يكون شفاؤه وبرؤه قبل الوقوف بعرفة؛ بحيث يمكنه أن يذهب ويتم مناسك حجه، فالحكم حينئذٍ: أن يمضي ويتم مناسك الحج.
الحالة   الثانية: إذا كان برؤه وشفاؤه بعد فوات الوقوف بعرفة؛ فإنه يتحلل بعمرة،   ثم يلزمه الهدي، ويكون هذا الهدي بسبب فوات الحج، ثم يأتي بحجة من العام   القادم؛ سواء كانت حجته لفرض أو لنافلة.
والعمرة التي يأتي بها يقصد منها أن يتحلل من نسك الحج؛ وذلك لأن الحج قد فاته، فيتحلل منه بعمرة، ولأن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أمر من فاته الحج أن يتحلل منه بعمرة، ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الصحابة أن يفسخوا حجهم بعمرة. 
ثم عليه أن يهدي لفوات الحج، وعليه كذلك الحج من قابل؛ فهو في حكم من كان معذوراً بالمرض وفاته الحج لعذر آخر.
وكان   من الأعذار المشهورة قديماً: أن يظن الحاج أن الوقوف بعرفة يوم السبت،   ويكون الوقوف يوم الجمعة، فيأتي إلى عرفة يوم السبت وقد فرغ الناس من   الوقوف، ولا يمكنه أن يدرك الوقوف، فحينئذٍ يكون في حكم المريض، فيمضي إلى   البيت ويطوف ويسعى ويتحلل بعمرة، ثم عليه الهدي والحج من قابل.
وفي   حكمه أيضاً: من نام عن الوقوف بعرفة؛ كرجل مشى إلى عرفات، ثم قبل أن يصل   إليها وبسبب الإجهاد والتعب أراد أن ينام، فنام حتى ذهب وقت الوقوف، ولم   يمكنه إدراكه، فحينئذٍ يكون حكمه حكم المريض أيضاً، فيبقى محرماً، ثم يمضي   إلى البيت ويأتي بعمرة كاملة يتحلل بها من الحج؛ لأن الحج قد فاته، وقد  قضى  عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بذلك لما جاءه هبار بن الأسود فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين! إني كنت أظن أن اليوم يوم عرفة -وكان اليوم الذي جاء فيه يوم النحر- فقال له عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (ابق كما أنت -أي: بإحرامك- ثم ائت البيت وطف واسع، وتحلل بعمرة، ثم اهد وعليك الحج من قابل). 
قال   العلماء: في هذا دليل على أنه لما أحرم بالحج فإنه يفسخ هذا الحج  بالعمرة؛  لأنه لا يمكنه أن يصبر إلى السنة القادمة وهو محرم، فلو أن  إنساناً أحرم  بحج، ومرض أو أصابه عذر ولم يمكنه أن يدرك عرفة، فقلنا له:  ابق بإحرامك إلى  العام القادم؛ فإن هذا فيه حرج ومشقة عظيمة؛ لأنه سيبقى  مجتنباً لمحظورات  الإحرام وممتنعاً عنها شأنه شأن المحرم، فلذلك خفف الله  عز وجل عن عباده.
ومضت الفتوى عن الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب   رضي الله عنه: بأنه يتحلل بعمرة، وهذه الفتوى لها أصل شرعي؛ فمن فقه أمير   المؤمنين -الذي أمرنا باتباع سنته- أنه انتزع هذه الفتوى من فسخ النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم حج أصحابه بعمرة، فأمر من لم يسق الهدي أن يتحلل  بعمرة،  ولذلك قالوا: ينصرف من حجه إلى عمرته؛ كأنه فسخ، لا أنه حقيقة قد  فسخ حجه  بعمرة، بدليل لزوم القضاء عليه من قابل.
وقوله   رحمه الله: (ومن أحصر بمرض)، هذا القول الذي اختاره المصنف هو مذهب جمهور   العلماء، وهذا المذهب يقوم على أن المرض لا يعتبر الإنسان فيه محصراً،   ولذلك قال رحمه الله: (بقي محرماً)، ولكن الإمام أبا حنيفة   رحمه الله قال: إن من أحصر بالمرض فحكمه حكم المحصر. وحينئذٍ فحكم المحصر   بالمرض: أن يتحلل في مكانه، ويهدي إن كان معه الهدي، وإذا لم يكن معه  الهدي  صام، ثم يكون حكمه حكم من أحصر بالعدو ونحوه كما تقدم تفصيله. 
وقال الجمهور: إن الإحصار يتقيد بالحصر بالعدو -كما تقدم- لقوله تعالى: (فَإِذَا أَمِنتُمْ فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ )[البقرة:196]   ، فجعل الله سبحانه وتعالى الأمن مرتباً على الحصر؛ فدل على أن الإحصار   ليس مطلقاً، وإنما هو مختص بالحصر بالعدو، على التفصيل الذي تقدم بيانه.
وقوله:   (بقي محرماً) فإذا كان الشخص قد أصيب بمرض، ثم انتهى به هذا المرض إلى   الموت؛ فإنه يكون محرماً عند الجمهور، وحكمه حكم المحرم عندهم، كما يحدث   -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين- في مسألة موت   الدماغ، كأن ينقلب مثلاً في حادث، أو تأتيه ضربة في رأسه، ويصبح في عداد   الموتى، ثم ينتهي به الأمر إلى الموت، أو يصاب بمرض يؤدي به إلى الوفاة،   فللعلماء رحمهم الله تفصيل في هذا: 
فمنهم   من قال: إن المريض يعتبر في حكم المحصر، فحينئذٍ لا إشكال في أنه يأخذ  حكم  المحصر ويتحلل، أما إذا قلنا: إن المريض لا يأخذ حكم المحصر، وإنما  يبقى  بإحرامه، ونحكم بكونه محرماً، فإنه إذا مات يعامل معاملة الميت الذي  وقصته  دابته، كما ثبت ذلك في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس ، فيغسل ويكفن ولا يطيب، ويأخذ حكم المحرم؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (اغسلوه بماء وسدر، وكفنوه في ثوبيه، ولا تغطوا رأسه؛ فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً)، فيأخذ حكم المحرم. 
ومنهم   من قال: إذا أصيب بمرض ينتهي به إلى الوفاة، وتوفي بعد الوقوف بعرفة؛   فحينئذٍ إذا تأملت حاله، وجدت أن الحج قد فاته، فبعض العلماء يرى أن عليه   دم الفوات في هذه الحالة.
وقال بعض العلماء: لا يجب عليه شيء، وإنما يغسل ويكفن؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (اغسلوه بماء وسدر، وكفنوه في ثوبيه)، ثم لم يأمر أهله بإتمام الحج عنه ولا بقضائه، وإنما أعطاه حكماً خاصاً، فمن هنا استثنوه من الأصل الذي ذكرناه. 

*حكم المحصر بذهاب نفقته 
*

 قال رحمه الله: [أو ذهاب نفقة]. هذا نوع آخر من أنواع الحصر، وذهاب النفقة يأتي على صور: 
منها:   أن يسرق ماله، أو تذهب نفقته، بمعنى: أن يكون ظنه أن الحج يكفي له ألف   ريال، ثم طرأت له أمور تستلزم منه النفقة، فأنفق حتى ذهبت نفقته قبل أن يصل   إلى مكة وقبل أن يقف بعرفة. 
مثال   ذلك: لو أن إنساناً عادته أن يكفيه لحجه ألف ريال، فلما مضى في طريقه   تعطلت سيارته واحتاج أن ينفق عليها، فأنفق ثلاثة أرباع النفقة أو جلها   لإصلاح سيارته من أجل أن يصل عليها، ولكنه لم يتيسر له ذلك، فهذا الذي ذهبت   نفقته فيه تفصيل: 
إن   كان قادراً مليئاً في بلده وأمكنه أن يستدين ويتم حجه، لزمه ذلك؛ لأن ما   لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب، فإن الله قد أوجب عليه إتمام الحج، فقال   سبحانه: (وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ )[البقرة:196]   ، فلما ألزمه الله بإتمام الحج وأمكنه أن يتم الحج دون حرج عليه وذلك   بالاستدانة؛ فإنه يتم حجه ويستدين، قال بعض العلماء: بشرط أن لا يقع في حرج   ومهانة ومذلة لا تليق بمثله. وأما إذا كان هذا الشخص لا يجد المال،  وأمكنه  أن يمشي على قدميه حتى يبلغ مكة، فقال بعض العلماء: إن الراجل يجب  عليه  الحج كما يجب على الراكب، بشرط أن يطيق المشي؛ لأن الله سبحانه  وتعالى قال:  (وَأَذِّنْ فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالًا )[الحج:27]، فذكر الراجل فيمن يأتي بالحج، وقوله: (وَأَذِّنْ فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ )[الحج:27] على سبيل الوجوب، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أيها الناس! إن الله كتب عليكم الحج فحجوا)،   فهذا الذي فرضه الله من إتيان بيته والحج إليه قال الله فيه: (رجالاً)،   فقدم الراجل على الراكب، قالوا: فإن أطاق المشي، ولم يكن فيه حرج؛ فإنه   يلزمه أن يمضي ويتم الحج، أما لو لم يستطع المشي، ولم يمكنه أن يستدين؛   فإنه يبقى بإحرامه، فإذا تيسر له من ينجده ويتفضل عليه، وأمكنه أن يذهب   ويدرك الحج، فلا إشكال في ذلك، وأما إذا حبس ولم يمكنه أن يدرك الحج حتى   ذهب يوم عرفة، فحينئذٍ يبقى بإحرامه حتى لو رجع إلى بلده ليأخذ النفقة ثم   يأتي بعمرة يتحلل بها من حجه، وحكمه حكم من فاته الحج.
إذاً:   من ذهبت عنه النفقة يفصل فيه بهذا التفصيل: إما أن يمكنه أن يستدين ولا   يقع في حرج، وذلك بأن يستطيع سداد ذلك الدين دون حصول الحرج عليه فيلزمه   ذلك؛ لأن ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب، وإما أن لا يمكنه أن يستدين،   ويمكنه أن يمشي ويطيق المشي ويدرك بمشيه الحج؛ فيلزمه المشي إلى مكة وإتيان   المشاعر، وإما أن لا يمكنه المشي ولا يمكنه الاستدانة، ولا يتيسر له أحد   يأخذه معه حتى فاته الحج؛ فإنه يبقى محرماً، حتى ولو عاد إلى بلده لكي  يأخذ  النفقة التي يبلغ بها، ثم يتحلل بعمرة، وعليه الدم والحج من قابل. 

*الاشتراط في الحج والعمرة 
*

 قال رحمه الله: [بقي محرماً إن لم يكن اشترط].الاشتراط في الحج سبق بيانه، وأنه قد ثبت به الدليل في حديث ضباعة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها حين قالت: (يا   رسول الله! إني أريد الحج وأنا شاكية -أي: مريضة؛ لأن المريض يشتكي ما  به؛  أي: يغالبه- فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: أهلي -أي: ادخلي في النسك-  واشترطي:  إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني، فإن لك على ربك ما اشترطت) ، قال العلماء: في هذا دليل على مسائل: 
المسألة الأولى: أنه يشرع الاشتراط في الحج إذا كان الإنسان مريضاً؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرها به. 
المسألة   الثانية: أن العمرة تأخذ حكم الحج؛ لأن العمرة هي الحج الأصغر، والنبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم قد أمرها بذلك، ومن المعلوم أن الحج قد يكون تمتعاً  وقد  يكون قراناً، فدل على استواء الحكم في الحج والعمرة، وليس هذا من  خصوصيات  الحج. 
المسألة الثالثة: أن المرأة -وهي ضباعة   - كانت مريضة، فقال بعض العلماء: يختص الحكم بمن كان مريضاً قبل الحج،   كأنْ لما أصيب بالمرض وألزم نفسه بالحج، تحمل المشقة؛ فخفف عنه الشرع؛ لأنه   التزم بما لا يلزمه، ولذلك قالوا: خفف عنه من هذا الوجه. 
وقال   بعض العلماء: الحكم عام، سواء كان به المرض، أو خاف المرض، أو لم يكن به   مرض لكن اشترط هكذا وهو صحيح، وهذا لا يخلو من نظر؛ لأن رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم أفتى ضباعة   بهذا وهي بالمدينة قبل أن تهلّ، ثم لما بلغ الميقات لم يأمر الصحابة أن   يشترطوا ولم يشترط في إحرامه، فدل ذلك على أن هذا الحكم يكون في حق من كان   في حكم ضباعة وصورته صورة ضباعة   ؛ لأن القاعدة في الأصول: أن ما خرج عن الأصل يتقيد بصورة النص. وعلى هذا   فلو اشترط أن محله حيث حبس، فإنه لا يخلو من أحوال ذكرها العلماء رحمهم   الله: 
فتارة   يشترط إن حبسه الحابس أن يهدي ويتحلل، فيلزم نفسه الإهداء، ويكون في حكم   المحصر؛ فإن كان قد ألزم نفسه أن تحلله يكون بالهدي؛ فحينئذٍ يتحلل بهديه،   كما اختاره جمع من العلماء، وهو مذهب الشافعية وبعض أصحاب الإمام أحمد رحمة الله على الجميع، والدليل على هذا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن لك على ربك ما اشترطت)   ، وقد اشترط على نفسه أن يتحلل بالدم كالمحصر؛ وذلك لطلب الفضيلة والأجر،   وتشبهاً بالمحصر، فقالوا: لا بأس، وحينئذٍ يكون تحلله بالخروج من النسك   مباشرة، ويلزمه أن يهدي؛ لأنه التزم ذلك، فكان في حكم من نذر.
أما   لو أنه قال: إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني، دون أن يقيد؛ فإنه يتحلل   بمجرد أن يصعب عليه المرض ويشق عليه الذهاب، وليس له التحلل بمجرد المرض،   وذلك أنه قيد نفسه فقال: إن حسبني حابس، فقال العلماء: يتقيد هذا بأن يكون   المرض شديداً بحيث لا يمكنه أن يتم، أما لو كان المرض خفيفاً ويمكنه   الإتمام، فإنه ليس بحابس ذي بال؛ لأن ضباعة   رضي الله عنها أمرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تشترط إذا ضاق عليها   الأمر، وهذا يفهم منه: أنها لا تحتبس إلا إذا اشتد عليها المرض وضاق بها   الحال.
والاشتراط لا يخلو من ثلاثة أحوال: 
إما أن يشترط قبل أن يهل، وإما أن يشترط مقارناً لإهلاله، وإما أن يشترط بعد إهلاله. 
الحالة   الأولى: إن وقع الشرط قبل الإهلال، وكان الفاصل مؤثراً، سقط اعتباره.  مثال  ذلك: لو أنه خرج من المدينة إلى ميقات ذي الحليفة، وبين المدينة وبين   الميقات ما لا يقل عن عشرة كيلو مترات، فقال في المدينة: أشترط إن حبسني   حابس فمحلي حيث حبسني الحابس -وهو مريض- ثم مضى وانقطع بوجود الفاصل  المؤثر  من المسافة والزمن، ثم بعد ذلك لبى بحجه أو بعمرته، فإن هذا الفاصل  مؤثر،  ويسقط الاشتراط الأول ما لم يكن قد اشترط أثناء الإحرام، فلا بد في   الاشتراط أن يكون مصاحباً للإحرام أو قريباً منه.
الحالة   الثانية: أن يصحب الاشتراط الإحرام، وذلك بأن يقول: لبيك حجاً أو لبيك   عمرة، ثم يشترط، فحينئذٍ لا إشكال فيه، وهو صورة النص، كما جاء في رواية أبي داود   وغيره من أصحاب السنن، وفيه ذكر التلبية مع الاشتراط، وهذا بالإجماع عند   من يقول باعتبار الاشتراط، وهم الشافعية والحنابلة، يقولون: إنه مؤثر.
الحالة الثالثة: أن يهل ويدخل في النسك، وبعد تمام الإهلال يشترط، فحينئذٍ يلغى اشتراطه، ويلزم بما يلزم به من أهلّ بدون اشتراط.
وقوله: (إلا أن يكون قد اشتراط)، فالمشترط يتحلل مباشرة ولا يلزمه دم، وليس عليه شيء إذا ضاق به المرض وأضرّ به. 

*الأسئلة
*


*حكم المغمى عليه إذا أحضر إلى عرفة ولم يفق إلا بعد الوقوف* 

  السؤال:  امرأة أغمي عليها إلى ما بعد الوقوف بعرفة، إلا أن أهلها حملوها  وهي مغمىً  عليها إلى عرفة، وبعدما أفاقت أكملت شعائر حجها، فهل حجها صحيح،  أثابكم  الله؟
الجواب: هذه المسألة تنبني على مسألة: هل المغمى عليه مكلف، أو غير مكلف؟ 
فبعض   العلماء يرى أن المغمى عليه كالنائم، وفي هذه الحالة لا يسقط عنه التكليف   إلا في ضمانات النائم ووجود الإخلالات بالتروكات، أما مسألة صحة العبادة   واعتبار العبادة فيرون أنها تأخذ حكم المكلف ولا تأخذ حكم المجنون. 
وقال بعض العلماء: الإغماء كالجنون؛ والسبب في هذا: أن المغمى عليه فيه شبه من الجنون، وشبه من النوم. 
فإذا  شبه  بالمجنون فإن هذا يوجب فساد الحج عند من يقول: إن المجنون لا يصح حجه.   وأما إذا شبه بالنائم فإنه يصح حجه خاصة على القول الذي لا يرى النية   للوقوف، وإنما يرى أن الركن يتحقق بوجود الجسد حتى ولو كان الإنسان نائماً،   فقالوا: لو حمل وهو نائم أو مغمى عليه، فهي مسألة فيها الخلاف على هذا   الوجه، وأنا كثيراً ما أتوقف في مسائل الإغماء؛ سواء من جهة العبادة وقضاء   الصلوات إذا أغمي عليه شهوراً أو سنوات، ولكنني أقول: إن القول بالإجزاء  من  القوة بمكان، وأتوقف عن الترجيح. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*الحكم فيما إذا حاضت المرأة قبل التحلل من العمرة* 

  السؤال:  قمت بأداء عمرة عن أبي رحمه الله، وبعد الانتهاء منها نسيت أن  أتحلل من  إحرامي، وبعد عدة ساعات جاءني الحيض، وفي خلال هذه الساعات حدث  مني بعض  المحظورات، كل هذا وأنا ناسية أني محرمة، ولم أتذكر إلا بعد مجيء  الحيض،  فهل عليَّ دم، أم ماذا أفعل، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:  أما بالنسبة لاعتمارك وأدائك النسك عن والدك فأسأل الله أن يثيبك  عليه؛  لأن هذا من البر، وإذا توفي الوالد أو الوالدة ولم يحجا ولم يعتمرا  وحج  عنهما الولد، فهذا من أبلغ البر وأحسنه، فأسأل الله أن يحسن إليك كما  أحسنت  إلى والدك بهذا البر. 
أما   المسألة الثانية: وهي وقوع الدم بعد انتهاء العمرة وقبل التحلل؛ فإن   العمرة صحيحة، ولا يضر ورود الدم بعد الطواف، فإذا ورد الدم على المرأة بعد   تمام طوافها فإنه لا يؤثر، حتى ولو كان أثناء السعي؛ لأن السعي لا تشترط   له الطهارة، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم المؤمنين لما حاضت: (اصنعي   ما يصنع الحاج، غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت)، فحظر عليها الطواف بالبيت، ومن   هنا إذا وقع حيضها بعد تمام الطواف بالبيت صحت عمرتها وأجزأتها.
وأما بالنسبة لوقوع المحظورات نسياناً؛ فلا تخلو المحظورات من حالتين: 
الحالة   الأولى: أن تكون محظورات يمكن التدارك فيها؛ كالطيب، فإنه يمكن غسله،   وتغطيه الوجه في غير وجود الأجانب، فإنه يمكن إزالته -إزالة الغطاء- فهذه   المحظورات التي يمكن تلافيها لا شيء عليك بالنسيان إذا أزلتِ المحظور عند   الذكر. 
الحالة   الثانية: إذا كان المحظور مما لا يمكن التدارك فيه؛ كتقليم الأظفار، وقص   الشعر؛ فإنه تلزم فيه الفدية، فالعمد فيه والنسيان سواء، إلا أن النسيان   يسقط الإثم دون العمد، فتلزمك فيه الكفارة أو الفدية، وعليه فينظر في هذا   المحظور الذي وقع منك قبل التحلل.
وأما   بالنسبة لتحللك بعد فهو تحلل صحيح؛ لكن من أهل العلم من يشترط في التحلل   وقوعه في الحرم، فإذا حصل التحلل خارجاً عن حرم مكة فإنه يرى فيه الدم؛   لفوات التوقيت المعتبر من الشرع، كما هو قول طائفة من أصحاب الإمام أبي  حنيفة رحمه الله. والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (244)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

**شرح زاد المستقنع باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة [1]**
*


   الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة دماء مشروعة، تختلف في بعض أحكامها عن بعض وتتفق   في البعض الآخر، وكلها جاءت به الأدلة الشرعية الدالة على وجوبها أو على   استحبابها، وهناك عيوب إذا وجدت في الذبيحة منعت من إجزائها، وكلها مبينة   واضحة فيما ذكره الشيخ. 
*أحكام الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة* 

 قال المصنف رحمه الله: [باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة].
*تعريف الهدي* 

  قوله  رحمه الله: (باب الهدي) الهدي: مأخوذ من الهدية، وهو ما يهدى إلى  البيت  الحرام، والله سبحانه وتعالى وصف ما يساق إلى البيت بأنه هدياً، فقال   سبحانه وتعالى: (هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ )[المائدة:95]. 
*أقسام الهدي* 

  الهدي  يكون واجباً ويكون مندوباً؛ فأما الواجب: فإنه يكون في جزاء ما قتل  من  النعم وهو محرم، كأن يقتل بقر الوحش فيهدي إلى البيت بقرة من بهيمة   الأنعام، أو يقتل نعامة فيهدي إلى البيت ناقة، ونحو ذلك. وأما غير الواجب، فهو في حكم الهدي الواجب؛ كأن ينذر ويقول: لله عليَّ أن أهدي إلى البيت، فإذا نذر فلا يخلو نذره من أحوال: 
الحالة   الأولى: أن يقيد الهدي ويبين نوعه، وحينئذٍ يكون الهدي مقيداً بما ذكر،   كأن يقول: لله عليَّ أن أهدي إلى البيت شاة، أو جذعاً من الضأن، أو ثنياً   من المعز، أو تبيعاً، أو مسنة، أو نحو ذلك، فإذا عين وحدد فإنه يلزمه ما   التزم به من التحديد. 
الحالة   الثانية: أن يطلق فيقول: لله عليَّ أن أهدي إلى البيت. فإذا أطلق فقد بعض   العلماء: من أطلق في هديه وقال: لله عليَّ أن أهدي إلى البيت؛ فإنه لا   يجزيه إلا ما يجزي أقل دم واجب، وذلك هو الثني من المعز، أو الجذع من   الضأن، فإذا أرسل جذعاً من الضأن أو ثنياً من المعز أجزأه، ولا يجزي ما كان   دون ذلك. وقال بعض العلماء: يجزيه أقل شيء، ولو أهدى إلى البيت بيضة، أو   صاعاً من تمر أو بر؛ والدليل على ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  (من  راح في الساعة الأولى فكأنما أهدى بدنة، ومن راح في الساعة الثانية  فكأنما  أهدى بقرة، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة فكأنما أهدى كبشاً ..) إلى  آخر  الحديث، وفيه: (كأنما أهدى بيضة)، والرواية في الصحيح: (كأنما قرب)،  قالوا:  وعلى هذا فإنه يجزيه أقل ما يصدق عليه أنه هدية، حتى ولو كان  يسيراً من  الطعام فإنه يجزيه ولا شيء عليه. وإن كان القول الأول أقوى  وأرجح إن شاء  الله تعالى؛ لأن الله تعالى قال: هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ [المائدة:95]، وخصص ذلك بقوله: فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ [المائدة:95] ، فخص الهدي ببهيمة الأنعام، وعلى هذا فإنه لا يجزيه إلا ما يجزي في الدماء الواجبة على التفصيل الذي ذكرناه. 

*حكم الهدي*

  وكان  الهدي سنة قديمة، وكانوا في الجاهلية يهدون إلى البيت الحرام.  والمراد  بهدية البيت: أن يبعث الإنسان بإبله أو بقره أو غنمه؛ فتذبح في مكة  وتكون  طعمة للفقراء، وكانت العرب في جاهليتها الجهلاء وضلالتها العمياء  إذا رأوا  هذا النوع من بهيمة الأنعام لا يتعرضون له؛ تعظيماً لحرمة هذا  البيت،  ولذلك قال الله تعالى: لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ [المائدة:2]   ، فوصف الله عز وجل ما يهدى إلى البيت بأنه من شعائر الله، وشعائر الله  كل  ما أشعر الله بتعظيمه، ومن ذلك ما يهدى إلى بيت الله عز وجل، وقد أهدى   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأجمعت الأمة على مشروعية الهدي للبيت،  وهذه  السنة أضاعها كثير من الناس إلا من رحم الله، حتى إنها تكاد تكون  غريبة في  هذا الزمن، ويسن للإنسان ويشرع له أن يبعث إلى البيت ويهدي إليه؛  لأن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث إلى مكة وأهدى إلى البيت في حجته  التي تخلف  عنها حينما بعث أبا بكر رضي الله عنه وعلياً لينادي في الناس. 
*تعريف الأضحية* 

 قال رحمه الله: (والأضحية).الأضحية   واحدة الأضاحي، وهي مأخوذة من الضحى؛ والسبب في ذلك: أنها تذبح في ضحى  يوم  النحر، وهذا من باب تسمية الشيء بزمانه؛ لأن الشيء يسمى بزمانه ويسمى   بسببه وبوقته، فيقال مثلاً بالزمان: أضحية، ويقال بالسبب: صلاة الاستسقاء،   من باب إضافة الشيء إلى سببه؛ لأن صلاة الاستسقاء سببها القحط وطلب  السقيا،  وصلاة الكسوف سببها كسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر. 
والأضحية   سنة من سنن المرسلين، ولذلك ندب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليها بقوله   وبفعله، وأجمع المسلمون على شرعيتها، ففي الحديث الصحيح عنه عليه الصلاة   والسلام أنه قال في خطبته يوم النحر: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فليذبح أخرى   مكانها، ومن لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله). 

*حكم الأضحية* 

 وقد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في حكمها: هل هي واجبة، أو ليست بواجبة؟ وذلك على قولين مشهورين: 
القول   الأول: قال بعض العلماء: الأضحية واجبة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   قال: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فليذبح أخرى مكانها، ومن لم يذبح فليذبح باسم   الله) ، فألزمه بالقضاء، فدل على وجوبها ولزومها. 
ولأن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من وجد سعة ولم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا) ،   وهو حديث مختلف في إسناده، وإن كان العمل عند جمع من المحدثين على ضعفه. 
وكذلك   قالوا: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى، وضحى من بعده الخلفاء الراشدون،   ولم يؤثر عن واحد منهم أنه ترك الأضحية، ولذلك حُكم بوجوبها.
ولما  سئل  عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: هل الأضحية واجبة؟ قال: (ضحى رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وضحى المسلمون، فقال له السائل: يا أبا عبد الرحمن  !  إنما أسألك أهي واجبة؟ فرد عليه بقوله: أتعقل! ضحى رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم وضحى المسلمون)، أي: كيف تتركها وهي بهذه المثابة؟ ولم يرخص   للرجل في تركها، وهذا يؤكد القول بوجوبها ولزومها. 
القول   الثاني: قال جمهور العلماء بعدم وجوب الأضحية؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم: (ضحى بكبشين أملحين، وقال في أحدهما: اللهم هذا عمن لم يضح من أمة   محمد)، وأجيب: بأن هذا الحديث يحتمل: (عمن لم يضح من أمة محمد) جبراً   لنقصه، ويحتمل أن يكون المراد به: عمن لم يضح وهو مختار، ولذلك قالوا: إذا   تطرق إلى الدليل الاحتمال بطل به الاستدلال. وأيناً ما كان فلا ينبغي   للمسلم أن يفرط في هذا الخير العظيم والثواب الكبير؛ فيترك هدي رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده القدرة على الأضحية.
وإنما   تكون الأضحية على من قدر عليها ووجد السعة لكي يضحي، وينبغي للمسلم أن   يحرص على وجود هذه السنة في بيته يوم النحر، وليس بالمستحب أن يترك هدي   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويخلو بيته من هذه الشعيرة، ولذلك ما زال   المسلمون يجدون هذه الأضحية في بيوتهم يوم النحر، حتى كان بعض العلماء   يقول: أستحب للحاج أن يترك أضحيته في بيته، ولما سئل عن ذلك قال: لأن صغار   المسلمين إذا ألفوا هذه السنة في بيوتهم اعتادوها ونشئوا عليها، ولكنه إذا   اعتاد الحج وضحى في حجه؛ خلا بيته عن هذه السنة. 
وقد  استحب  بعض مشايخنا رحمة الله عليهم أن من أراد أن يتفضل بالأضحية ويتصدق  بها في  غير بلده، فإنه يضحي عن نفسه في بيته، ثم إذا أراد أن يتصدق في خارج   بلاده أو خارج مدينته، فإنه يجعل ذلك فضلاً عن أضحيته في بيته، ولا يجعل   أضحية بيته صدقة خارجة عن بيته وبلده؛ والسبب في هذا كله: أن ينشأ أبناء   المسلمين وبناتهم على هذه السنة وعلى هذه الشعيرة، فلا تخلو منها بيوت   المسلمين، خاصة في هذا اليوم، ولذلك فإن عيد الأضحى يتميز بالأضحية، وقد   سمي اليوم يوم النحر وعيد الأضحى لوجود هذه الشعيرة العظيمة التي لا ينبغي   التفريط فيها.
والأضحية   لها سنن وآداب وردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، واعتنى العلماء والفقهاء   رحمهم الله ببيانها؛ فناسب أن يذكرها المصنف بعد الهدي؛ والسبب في هذا   واضح: وهو أن الهدي يكون في الغالب في يوم النحر، ومتصل بالحج، فلما فرغ   رحمه الله من أحكام الحج وأحكام الفوات والإحصار -وفي الفوات والإحصار الدم   الواجب- ناسب أن يتكلم عن أحكام الهدي، وأن يبين ما الذي يجزي وما الذي  لا  يجزي في الهدي، ثم أتبع ذلك بالأضحية؛ لاشتراك الكل في الزمان، وأتبعه   بالعقيقة؛ لوجود المناسبة من جهة تفصيل أحكام الدم في كلٍ. 

*أحكام العقيقة* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والعقيقة].وهي   ما يعق به عن المولود، ووصفت بذلك؛ لأن المولود يحلق شعره وتذبح عقيقته،   والعقيقة: شعر المولود، فلما وجد الحلق لهذا الشعر وصفت بذلك وقيل لها:   عقيقة، والعقيقة تعتبر أيضاً من سنن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابتة عنه،   فقد عق عن الحسن والحسين، وعق عن ولده صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، تشريعاً   للأمة، وفيها نوع شكر لله عز وجل على نعمة الولد، وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى   لم يقطع عن الإنسان الذرية، وفيها تضمن إثبات أنساب الناس، فإن الناس   يعرفون الأنساب عن طريق العقيقة؛ إذ تذبح العقيقة ويدعى لها الناس،   فيسألون: ما هذا المولد: أذكر أم أنثى؟ فيثبت للإنسان نسبه، ولكن إذا خلا   هذا الاجتماع فإن الناس يتكاثرون ويتوالدون ولا تعرف أنسابهم، ولا تحفظ   الذرية. 
كما  أن  فيها هذا المعنى العظيم الذي يشعر بالتفرقة بين السفاح والنكاح، فإن   السفاح والزنا -والعياذ بالله- تكون ولادته خفية، وهي عار على من بلي به   -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية- ولكن النكاح يشهر في ابتدائه، كما قال صلى   الله عليه وسلم: لـعبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه وأرضاه: (أولم ولو   بشاة)، وكذلك جعل العقيقة عند وجود أثر النكاح من الولد، كل ذلك ليفرق بين   ما شرع الله من النكاح وبين ما حرمه من الزنا والسفاح.
وقول  رحمه  الله: (باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة)، كأنه يقول: سأذكر لك في هذا  الموضع  جملة من الأحكام والمسائل المتعلقة بالهدي والأضحية والعقيقة. 

*أفضل الذبائح*

 قال المصنف رحمه الله: [أفضلها إبل، ثم بقر، ثم غنم].الأفضل:   هو الأعظم ثواباً والأكثر أجراً، والتفضيل إنما يكون بدليل الشرع، فلا   تَفْضُل عبادة على عبادة ولا طاعة على طاعة إلا بدليل من الكتاب أو السنة   أو إجماع الأمة، وليس التفضيل بمحض الهوى واختيار الإنسان وحبه، وإنما هو   من شرع الله عز وجل، ولذلك يتوقف في الفضائل، ولا يحكم بها إلا بدليل، وليس   لأحد أن يحكم ويجزم بتفضيل طاعة على طاعة وقربة على أخرى إلا بدليل من   الشرع، وعلى هذا ابتدأ المصنف رحمه الله ببيان أفضل الهدي وأفضل الأضحية   وأفضل ما يعق به، فقال رحمه الله: (أفضلها) والضمير عائد إلى هذه الثلاث. 
قال:   (أفضلها إبل) والدليل على تفضيل الإبل: أن الله سبحانه وتعالى امتنَّ بها   على عباده، فقال سبحانه: (وَالْبُدْنَ جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُمْ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ   اللَّهِ )[الحج:36] ، فأخبر سبحانه أنها من شعائره، وهذا بسبب ما يكون  فيها  من الخير، كما قال تعالى: (لَكُمْ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ )[الحج:36] ، والخير   الموجود في الإبل يدل على فضلها؛ لأنها أعظم جسماً وأكثر لحماً، وهي عند   الناس أعز وأشرف، ولذلك لما أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يذكر  فضل  الدنيا وفضل ما يكون منها اختار منها حمر النعم؛ وهي الإبل الحمراء؛  لأنها  عزيزة، ولما أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يصف أهوال الآخرة وشدائد ما  يكون  في الرجفة بين يدي الساعة قال سبحانه: (وَإِذَا الْعِشَارُ  عُطِّلَتْ  )[التكوير:4]، فالناقة العشراء الولود من أعز ما يكون على  الإنسان، وعلى  أهله.
فالإبل  هي  أفضل بهيمة الأنعام من عدة وجوه: من جهة ما يكون منها من الخير في   ركوبها، والوبر الذي يكون منها، وحمل الأثقال عليها: (وَتَحْمِلُ   أَثْقَالَكُمْ إِلَى بَلَدٍ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَالِغِيهِ إِلَّا بِشِقِّ   الأَنفُسِ )[النحل:7]، وهي السيارة التي يسيرون عليها، وجعل الله فيها من   الخصائص والمميزات -بقدرته وعظمته جل جلاله- ما تحار فيه العقول من جهة   صبرها على السفر، وتحملها لمشقة الظمأ والعطش أياماً عديدة، فيجد الناس   فيها من قضاء المصالح ما الله به عليم، وأعجب ما يكون أنك تراها مع عظم   جثتها وضخامتها يقودها الولد الصغير! فهو يأخذ بخطامها فتسير معه حيث سار،   وكل ذلك بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى، فلولا تسخير الله عز وجل لها لم يستطع   هذا الغلام أن يقود هذه الدابة، ولربما فتكت به في طرفة عين، فإن البعير   إذا هاج ربما يذعر القرية بكاملها؛ لأنه يفتك بالإنسان ويقتله، ولربما قتل   صاحبه إذا كان به غل عليه، ينتظر نومه أو غفلته فيبرك عليه فيقتله، ولربما   يعضه حتى يقضي ما بيده، ولربما ينزف حتى يموت، ويفعل الأفاعيل التي قد  يعجز  عنها العدد الكثير من الناس، ففيه قوة وبطش وحنق وغيظ، ولكن الله  سبحانه  وتعالى يلطف بلطفه.
فهذا   النوع من بهيمة الأنعام لا إشكال في أنه الأفضل؛ لما جعل الله فيه من   الخصائص والمميزات، ولأنه أعز ما يملكه الناس، وقد أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم   أن: (أعظم الرقاب أجراً أنفسها وأغلاها عند أهلها) ، ثم إن الإبل أكثر   ثمناً، والأغلى ثمناً أعظم أجراً؛ لأن فيه مشقة البذل ومشقة الصدق، ولذلك   سميت الصدقة صدقة؛ لأن المسلم يصدق فيها، أو تدل على صدق محبته لله عز وجل،   وإيثاره للآخرة على الدنيا.
وأما   الدليل الذي دل على تفضيل الإبل على البقر فصريح قوله عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (من راح في الساعة الأولى فكأنما قرب بدنة، ومن راح في السعة   الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة فكأنما قرب كبشاً)،   فجعل الساعة الأولى للإبل، والثانية للبقر، والثالثة للغنم، ومعلوم أن مشقة   الساعة الأولى أعظم، ومن هنا دل هذا الحديث على تفضيل الإبل على البقر   والغنم.
وذهب   الإمام مالك رحمه الله إلى أن الأفضل في الأضحية الجذع من الضأن؛ لأن رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى به، ولا يختار الله لنبيه إلا الأفضل،   ولحديث: (إن الجذع أفضل من الإبل)، وفيه أن الله تعالى اختاره فداء لنبيه   إسحاق عليه السلام. 
فقالت   المالكية: إن الضأن أفضل من الإبل في الأضحية فقط، وأما في الهدي فالإبل   أفضل؛ فكأنهم رأوا خصوص ورود النص في الأضحية في الضأن. وهذا القول مرجوح؛   لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل الإبل أفضل من البقر والغنم، ولأن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يترك الأفضل وهو يحبه -كما قالت أم المؤمنين عائشة   رضي الله عنها- شفقة على الأمة، ولذلك قال الجمهور: لا يمتنع أن يكون  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى بالكبش لأنه أيسر على الناس، ولذلك ففيه  الجذع،  والجذع أقل سناً من الثني من الماعز ومن الثني من البقر ومن الثني  من  الإبل، فكأنه يريد الرفق بالأمة، ومن هنا قالوا: إن هذا لا يستلزم أنه   أفضل. 
وأما   تفضيل الضأن على الإبل بحديث الفداء، فحديث الفداء ضعيف سنداً ومتناً، أما   سنداً: فلأنه من رواية إسحاق الحنيني، وهو ضعيف. وأما بالنسبة للمتن: فلأن   فيه: (أن الله اختاره فداء لإسحاق)، والذبيح إنما هو إسماعيل وليس إسحاق   عليهما السلام، على أصح قولي العلماء كما لا يخفى؛ والسبب في ذلك: أن التي   كانت بمكة إنما هي هاجر، والولد ولدها، ولو كان الذبيح إسحاق لكان النص   يعتني بإيراده من الشام إلى مكة، وهذا واضح وظاهر، ومن الأدلة التي تقوي أن   الذبيح إسماعيل: أن الله تعالى يقول في نفس الآية: فَبَشَّرْنَاهَ    بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ )[هود:71]، فكيف يبشره بأن   إسحاق سيلي يعقوب، ثم يأمره بذبحه؟!! ولذلك قالوا: إن الذبيح إنما هو   إسماعيل؛ لأن الله ذكر البشارة بإسحاق بعد إسماعيل، وهذا يدل على أن الذبيح   إسماعيل، فذكر قصة الذبح لإسماعيل، ثم بعد ذلك أتبعها بالبشارة:   (وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ )[الصافات:112]،   ويدل عليه أيضاً قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أنا ابن الذبيحين)، وذلك واضح   من جهة أبيه عبد الله وجده إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
وعلى  هذا  فالذي يظهر أن الأفضل في بهيمة الأنعام -سواء كانت هدياً أو أضحية- أن   نقدم الإبل ثم البقر ثم الغنم؛ لثبوت السنة بالتفضيل. 
قال  رحمه  الله: (ثم بقر)؛ وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن للصحابة أن  يشترك  السبعة في البعير والبقرة، وضحى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن نسائه ببقرة،  فجعل  البقرة منزلة البعير من جهة الاشتراك، لكن البقرة دون البعير في  الفضل؛  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل الساعة الأولى للإبل، والثانية  للبقر،  ولأن الإبل أوفر لحماً من البقر -كما لا يخفى- وأطيب عند الناس،  وأفضل من  لحم البقر، وجاء في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أن لحم  البقر  داء ولبنه شفاء)، وهذا صحيح، فإن لحم البقر خاصة في البلاد الحارة  يضر  بالبدن، وأما بالنسبة للحم الإبل فإنه أطيب، وليس فيه ما في لحم البقر.
وقد  ذكر  الأطباء القدماء والمعاصرون هذا الكلام، فمما ذكره الأطباء القدماء:  أن  لحم البقر يثير السوداء، والسوداء: هي إحدى الخصائص الأربع الموجودة في   البدن، فإذا هاجت في الإنسان فإنها تورث الوسوسة، وتؤثر في عقله، وفيها   ضرر، فالأطباء لا يحمدون لحمه كما يحمد لحم الإبل، وفي لحم الإبل زهومة   وقوة، ولذلك أمر بالوضوء منه؛ أو لما فيها من الشياطين، كما تقدم معنا في   مباحث الوضوء ونواقضه.
وقوله:   (ثم غنم) يشمل الزوجين من الغنم: الماعز والضأن، والضأن هو الذي يسميه   العامة (الطلي)، وقد اختلف العلماء هل الأفضل الضأن أو الماعز؟ والصحيح: أن   الضأن أفضل؛ وذلك لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اختاره من بين الغنم،   ولأن لحم الضأن أطيب من لحم الماعز، ولذلك قالوا: إنه في الغنم يفضل  الضأن  على الماعز، مع أن سن الضأن دون سن الماعز؛ ولكنه فضل من جهة حب  الناس له،  وطيب لحمه، وقد يكون في كثير من الأحوال أوفر لحماً من الماعز. 

*ما يجزئ ذبحه*

 قال رحمه الله: [ولا يجزئ فيها إلا جذع ضأن وثني سواه].الجذع:   هو الذي أتم ستة أشهر، ويختلف بحسب اختلاف المرعى، فبعضه يجذع بعد الستة   الأشهر؛ لقوة المرعى، وبعضه لا يكون جذعاً إلا بعد ثلاثة أرباع الحول إلى   ثمانية أشهر، وبعضه يكون جذعاً قريباً من السنة، وهذا يختلف -كما ذكر أهل   الخبرة- باختلاف المرعى، ولكن الغالب أن الجذع إذا أتم ستة أشهر ودخل في   أكثر السنة فإنه يكون جذعاً من الضأن، وأما بالنسبة للثني فهو ثني ما سوى   الجذع من الضأن، فالمراد به: ما أتم سنة من الماعز ودخل في الثانية، وما   أتم الثانية ودخل في الثالثة بالنسبة للبقر، وأما بالنسبة للإبل فهو ما أتم   الرابعة وطعن في الخامسة، هذا هو الثني من الماعز والثني من البقر والثني   من الإبل، ويسمى بالمسن، ومنه قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا تذبحوا إلا   مسنة، إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة من الضأن) ، فقوله عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة) يدل على أن الاعتبار بالمسنة إنما هو في   الإبل والبقر والغنم، وكذلك أيضاً قوله: (إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة   من الضأن) قالوا: إن الجذع من الضأن يوفي ما يوفي منه المسن فيما سواه.
ثم يقول رحمه الله: [ فالإبل خمس، والبقر سنتان، والمعز سنة، والضأن نصفها].
على  ما  ذكرناه، فستة أشهر فأكثر بالنسبة للضأن، وسنة كاملة بالنسبة للماعز،   وسنتان بالنسبة للبقر، واستتمام الرابعة والدخول في الخامسة بالنسبة للإبل.
قال رحمه الله: [وتجزئ الشاة عن واحد، والبدنة والبقرة عن سبعة].
قوله:   (تجزئ الشاة عن واحد)، هذا فيه تفصيل: أما الأصل فإنها تجزئ عن الرجل وعن   المرأة، ولكن تجزئ عن الرجل وأهل بيته أيضاً؛ لأن أبا أيوب رضي الله عنه   ذكر أن الشاة كانت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تجزئ عن الرجل   وأهل بيته، ولأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (اللهم هذا عن محمد وعن   آل محمد)، فأدخل عليه الصلاة والسلام آله، ولذلك قالوا: تجزئ عن الرجل   وأهل بيته، والمراد بأهل البيت: الزوجة والأولاد، وفي الأولاد تفصيل: فمن   استقل من الأولاد بنفقته فلا يدخل، وتكون له أضحيته، فيضحي عن نفسه، وأما   إذا كان تبعاً في البيت وكأنه واحد من أهل البيت، فحينئذٍ لا إشكال في   دخوله، وإذا ملك القدرة فإنه يضحي عن نفسه، خروجاً من الخلاف.
وقوله:   (والبدنة والبقرة عن سبعة)؛ لحديث جابر رضي الله عنه كما روى مسلم في   صحيحه، وقد وقع هذا في صلح الحديبية، فكانوا يشتركون السبعة في البعير،   والسبعة في البقرة، وعلى هذا فإن البقرة تجزئ عن سبعة، والبدنة تجزئ عن   سبعة، فلو اشترك السبعة في بقرة واحدة أو بعير واحد أجزأهم ذلك. 

 
*أحكام عيوب الأضحية* 

 يقول المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [ولا تجزئ العوراء].شرع   المصنف رحمه الله في بيان جملة من المسائل والأحكام التي تتعلق بالأضحية   والهدي ونحوهما من الدماء الواجبة؛ حيث ابتدأ بهذه الجملة في بيان ما  ينبغي  أن تكون عليه البهيمة من السلامة من العيوب، فإذا أوجب الله على  المكلف  ذبحها؛ فينبغي أن تكون سالمة من العيوب. وقد نص رحمه الله على هذه  الأحكام،  وهي التي تسمى: أحكام عيوب الأضحية، ونص عليها بالأضحية لأن  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم نص على بيان العيوب التي تؤثر في الأضحية؛ ففي  الحديث  الصحيح عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قام  خطيباً فقال: (أربع لا تجوز في الأضاحي: العوراء البين عروها،  والعرجاء  البين ضلعها، والمريضة البين مرضها، والكسيرة -وفي رواية:  الكبيرة- التي لا  تنقي) ، فبيّن عليه الصلاة والسلام ما ينبغي أن تكون  عليه البهيمة من  السلامة من العيوب، سواء كانت من الغنم أو البقر أو  الإبل، فلا بد من أن  تكون سالمة من هذه العيوب الأربعة.
ولما  نص  عليه الصلاة والسلام على هذه الأربع نبه على ما هو أولى منها وأشد،  وذلك  أنه حينما بين أن العوراء لا يجوز أن يضحى بها فمن باب أولى العمياء،  ولما  نص على أن العرجاء لا يضحى بها فمن  باب أولى المشلولة. 
*أقسام عيوب الأضحية* 

 وقد تكلم العلماء رحمهم الله عن هذه العيوب وفصلوا فيها؛ فقسمت إلى قسمين: القسم الأول: عيوب منصوص عليها، وهي العيوب التي بيّنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث البراء المذكور. 
القسم   الثاني: مقيسة وملحقة بالمنصوص عليها، وهذا النوع المقيس والملحق إما أن   يكون قياسه من باب أولى؛ كالعمياء والشلاء، وإما أن يكون قياسه عند تساوي   العلة فيه، بمعنى: أن يكون العيب متحداً من جهة تأثيره في اللحم أو القيمة؛   على اختلاف بين العلماء في بيان تحقيق المناط في هذا القسم. 

*العوراء*

  قوله  رحمه الله: (ولا تجزئ العوراء): المراد بالعور: ذهاب نور البصر في  إحدى  العينين، وأصل العور في لغة العرب: النقص، ولما نقص بصر البهيمة نقصت   قيمتها. وأما   كونه لا يجزئ أن يضحى بالأضحية إذا كانت عوراء، فذلك هو نص قوله عليه   الصلاة والسلام: (العوراء البين عورها)، والشاهد: أنها إذا كانت عوراء فإما   أن يذهب نور العين بالكلية، وإما أن يكون نور العين موجوداً ولكن بشكل   ضعيف، فإن ذهب نور العين بالكلية بحيث لا تبصر ألبتة، ويعرف ذلك بطريقة ما،   كأن تربط عينها المبصرة وتترك لتسير، فإن لم تسر كما كانت تسير، أو خبطت   في مشيها، أو امتنعت وتوقفت؛ دل ذلك على أنها لا تبصر بعينها، فإذا كان   بصرها قد ذهب في إحدى العينين فلا يجزئ أن يضحى بها.
لكن العلماء رحمهم الله قسموا العوراء إلى قسمين: 
القسم الأول: ما كانت فيه العين قائمة. 
والقسم الثاني: ما كان تلف العين ظاهراً عليها. 
أما  الذي  تكون فيه العين قائمة؛ فإنك ترى البهيمة وكأنها مبصرة -وهي العين  التي  تسمى بالقائمة- ولا تستطيع أن تقول: إنها عوراء، أو أن بصرها قد ذهب.  فهذا  النوع يقول فيه بعض العلماء: إذا كانت العين قائمة فإنه يجوز أن يضحى   بها؛ لأن قيام العين لا يمنع من الانتفاع من أكل العين، وكأن المنع من   التضحية بالعوراء أنه لا ينتفع بالعين، وذلك عند طبخها وأكلها، فإنه يكون   نقصاناً في خلقتها ونقصاناً في الانتفاع بها. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: إنما أثر هذا العيب لكونها إذا كانت عوراء لم تستطع أن ترعى   كأخواتها، فأضر ذلك برعيها وطعامها، ومن ثم تتضرر في لحمها، وينبني على ذلك   مسائل:
المسألة   الأولى: الحكم في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (العوراء البين عورها) يدل   دلالة واضحة على أن البهيمة إذا كانت لا تبصر بإحدى العينين فإنه لا يجزئ   أن يضحى بها، سواء كانت عينها موجودة أو غير موجودة، فإن قوله: (البين   عورها) البين: من البيان، يقال: بان الشيء إذا اتضح، ومنه قولهم: بان   الصبح، إذا اتضح وبدا ضوؤه، فقوله: (البين عورها) أي: التي يكون العور فيها   مؤثراً، والمراد بذلك وجوده حقيقة، ومفهوم قوله: (البين عورها) أنها إذا   كانت تبصر نوع إبصار ولو كان ضعيفاً، فإنه يجوز أن يضحى بها؛ لأن المراد   بالعور ذهاب البصر، وهذا هو المقصود من قوله: (البين عورها)، سواء كانت   العين موجودة أو غير موجودة.
المسألة الثانية: إذا قلنا: إن العوراء لا يجوز أن يضحى بها، فما حكم العمياء؟ 
جمهور  أهل  العلم رحمهم الله على أن العمياء لا يجوز أن يضحى بها؛ وذلك لأن العين   مما يستطاب ويؤكل، فهي ناقصة لعضو من أعضائها، ولذلك قالوا: إن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم نهى عن العوراء لذهاب جزء هذا العضو، فمن باب أولى إذا ذهب   بالكلية. 
وقالت   الظاهرية: الحكم يختص بالعوراء، والعمياء يجوز أن يضحى بها. وهو قول   مرجوح؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نبه بالأدنى على الأعلى، فلما قال   لنا: إن العوراء لا يجوز أن يضحى بها -وهو صريح قوله في الحديث الصحيح- فإن   هذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أن ذهاب البصر بالكلية يعتبر عيباً موجباً لعدم   جواز التضحية.
المسألة   الثالثة: إذا كان بها بياض، أي: أن العينين قائمة وموجودة، ولكن فيها بياض   يشينها، وتارة يضعف بصرها، فهل يجوز أن يضحى بهذا النوع من البهائم أم لا؟   
للعلماء   تفصيل في ذلك: قالوا: إذا كان البياض قد غطى البصر حتى أذهبه؛ لم يجز أن   يضحى بها، وإن كان البصر باقياً ولو كان ضعيفاً؛ جاز أن يضحى بها.
المسألة   الرابعة: إذا كانت الشاة لا تبصر بالليل ولكنها تبصر بالنهار -وهو العشي-   فإذا كانت على هذا الوجه هل يجوز أن يضحى بها أم لا؟ 
الصحيح:   أنه إذا كانت تبصر بالنهار ولا تبصر بالليل فإنه يجوز أن يضحى بها؛ لأن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نص على العوراء بقيد، وهو قوله: (البين عورها)،   فإذا كان نقص البصر ليس ببين، بمعنى: أنه موجود في النهار وليس بموجود في   الليل؛ فلا يؤثر.
ومما  يدل  على أنها إذا كانت تبصر بالنهار ولا تبصر بالليل فإنه يجوز أن يضحى  بها:  أن الناظر في العلة في حال حياتها إنما هو لضعف أكلها ومرعاها، ومعلوم  أن  الرعي يكون بالنهار ولا يكون بالليل، فأصبحت العلة ضعيفة عن التأثير،  وعلى  هذا فإنه يجوز أن يضحى بالشاة إذا كانت تبصر بالنهار ولا تبصر بالليل؛   وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قيد المنع بالبيان، وإذا كانت الشاة   تبصر بالنهار فإن عورها وذهاب بصرها ليس ببين وواضح؛ فافتقد القيد المعتبر   للحكم بالمنع.
قال  بعض  العلماء في العوراء: إن العين مما يستطاب في اللحم، وربما أُكرم الضيف   بإعطائه العين إكراماً له وإجلالاً، وربما خصوه باللسان، على عادات تختلف   بحسب اختلاف أحوال الناس وأزمنتهم، فقالوا: إن العور يذهب هذا المقصود بعد   ذبح الشاة وبعد نحر الإبل ونحو ذلك، فقالوا: إنه يعتبر عيباً مؤثراً؛ لأنه   نقص في اللحم، ونقص في الانتفاع، وبهذا كان مؤثراً وموجباً لعدم جواز   التضحية بهذا النوع من البهائم.
يتبع

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (245)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*الهزيلة العجفاء*

 قال رحمه الله: [والعجفاء].المراد   بالعجفاء: الهزيلة، وهي كبيرة السن، وقد جاء تقييدها في حديث رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: (والكسيرة التي لا تنقي) والمراد بذلك أمور: 
أولاً:   أنها كبر سنها ووهن عظمها حتى ذهب المخ الذي في عظامها، والمخ الذي في   العظم مما يستطاب، وله فوائد، وقد كانوا يستحبونه في الأكل؛ فذهابه ذهاب   لمادة العضو، ولذلك قالوا: إن هذا يعتبر نقصاناً في الخلقة ونقصاناً في   المادة؛ لأن المقصود من ذبح الأضحية أن تؤكل، فإذا ذهب مخها -وهو من أفضل   ما يستطاب فيها ومما فيه المنفعة- فإن ذلك يؤثر في إجزائها.
ثانياً:   أنها إذا كانت كبيرة ولا مخ فيها فإن لحمها لا يستطاب؛ وذلك لأن الكبيرة   يتغير لحمها مع الكبر، وحينئذٍ تكون في هذه الحالة قد ذهب المقصود من ذبحها   من استطابة أكلها، وانتفاع الناس بها بعد الذبح. 
ثالثاً: قوله: (والكبيرة -وفي رواية: والكسيرة- التي لا تنقي) فإن الشاة أو البقرة أو الناقة تكون هزيلة لأسباب: 
الأول: أن يكون هزالها بالكبر؛ فحينئذٍ لا إشكال في ذلك، وقد ورد النص عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكونها لا تجزئ. 
الثاني:   أن تكون هزيلة بسبب المرض؛ كأن تصاب بمرض ثم تضعف وتصير هزيلة لا مخ فيها،   وهذه لا إشكال فيها أيضاً؛ لأنه قد اجتمعت فيها علتان: العلة الأولى:   المرض، والعلة الثانية: ذهاب مخها ونقي عظامها.
الثالث:   أن تكون هزيلة الخلقة، فإذا كان هزالها من أجل أنها منذ أن وجدت وهي في   الخلقة ضعيفة الجسم هزيلة ولكنها طيبة اللحم، بمعنى: أنها تطعم وتأكل   المرعى، ولكنها لا تُقبل على الأكل كثيراً؛ فهي هزيلة في خلقتها، فمذهب   طائفة من العلماء: أن هذا الهزال لا يؤثر، ويجوز أن يضحى بمثلها. 
الرابع:   أن يكون الهزال بسبب الجوع وبسبب قلة الأكل والمرعى، كما يقع ذلك في   السنين التي تكون شديدة على الناس، فقال بعض العلماء: إذا كانت هزيلة بسبب   الجوع فإنه يجوز أن تذبح ويضحى بها؛ وذلك لأن هذا الهزال لا يؤثر في نقي   عظامها.. صحيح أنه في بعض الأحيان يضعفه وقد ينقصه، ولكنه ليس ناشئاً عن   داء ولا كبر؛ فيعتبر غير مؤثر ولا موجب لعدم الإجزاء. 

*العرجاء غير المجزئة في النسك* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والعرجاء].وذلك   لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أربع لا تجوز في الأضاحي -وذكر منها-:   العرجاء البين ضلعها)-يعني: عرجها-، والعرج ينقسم إلى قسمين: 
القسم الأول: أن يكون خفيفاً، ولا يستطيع الإنسان تمييزه إلا بدقة النظر؛ فهذا لا يؤثر، وجهاً واحداً عند العلماء.
القسم الثاني: أن يكون عرجها قوياً ومؤثراً وواضحاً بيناً، فحينئذٍ لا يخلو من أحوال: 
فتارة   يكون ملازماً لها؛ كأن يكون خلقة، أو كسرت منها يد فأصبحت تعرج بعد كسرها،   أو رجل فأصبحت تعرج بعد كسرها، ونحو ذلك، فإن أصبح ملازماً لها فإنه يؤثر،   وأما إذا كان عارضاً يزول بزوال علته؛ فإنه لا يؤثر، ولا يوجب مثله  المنع،  لكن قال بعض العلماء: لا يضحى بها حال العرج؛ لأنها ناقصة وقت  الأضحية.
والعرج منع منه لعلتين: 
الأولى:   أنه يمنع الشاة من اللحوق بصويحباتها عند الرعي، فيفوتها الرعي، وتأتي على   آخره ولا تصيب منه إلا القليل؛ فيؤثر في طيب لحمها، وهي مقصودة من أجل   أكلها. 
الثانية: لأن العضو قد انتقص، وهو اليد أو الرجل؛ فيكون تنبيهاً من الشرع على أن كل نقص في الخلقة يوجب المنع.
وفي  قوله:  (العرجاء) تنبيه على أنها إذا كانت معاقة -كأن تكون مثلاً مشلولة  اليدين  أو مشلولة اليد- فمن باب أولى وأحرى أن لا تجزئ؛ لأنه إذا كان العرج  لا  يجزئ، وهو نقصان العضو وليس بذهاب له كله؛ فإنه من باب أولى إذا كانت   مشلولة اليد كاملة أو كانت مشلولة الرجل أنها لا تجزئ، ولا يصح أن يضحى   بها. 

*معنى الهتماء وعدم جواز النسك بها* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والهتماء].الهتماء: هي التي ذهبت ثناياها، وفيها وجهان للعلماء: 
الأول:  إن  ذهبت ثناياها ولم تستطع أن تأكل كصويحباتها، وأثر ذلك أيضاً في لحمها،   فهو عيب ونقص أيضاً في عضو؛ لأن الأسنان من أعضاء البهيمة وأجزائها،   فذهابها يعتبر مؤثراً وموجباً للمنع. 
الثاني:   أن ذهاب ثناياها لا يمنع من رعيها وانتفاعها بالطعام، ثم إن هذا النقص   للعضو لا يؤكل، وقالوا: إنه لا يؤثر؛ لأنه ليس بنقصان، وليس له تأثير على   طيب اللحم كغيره من العيوب التي ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكرها. 
وصحح  غير  واحد من أهل العلم رحمهم الله أنه يجوز أن يضحى بها، وفي النفس من هذا   القول شيء، فالأولى والأحوط أن لا يفعل ذلك إلا إذا اضطر إليه. 

*صفة الجداء التي لا يجوز النسك بها* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والجداء].الجداء:   هي التي جف ضرعها ويبس عن اللبن، فإن التي لا تحلب وجف ضرعها ويبس قد   انتقص من عضوها، قالوا: فلما منع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من التضحية   بالعرجاء والعمياء وذلك كله نقصان في الخلقة، نفهم من هذا أن كل نقص لعضو   من أعضاء البهيمة يوجب المنع من التضحية والإجزاء. 

*المريضة* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والمريضة].كان   الأولى به أن يقدم المريضة على الجداء والهتماء؛ لأنه منصوص عليها، فإن   الإجماع قائم على أن المريضة البين مرضها لا تجزئ، والمرض يكون على أحوال: 
فتارة   يكون على ظاهر البهيمة، وتارة يكون في باطن البهيمة، وما كان من المرض على   ظاهر البهيمة فتارة يكون بعلامة بينة لا مجال للشك فيها كالجرباء، فإذا   كانت الشاة أو الناقة أو البقرة جرباء لم يجز أن يضحى بها؛ لأنها مريضة   بينة المرض، وأنت إذا رأيتها استبان لك مرضها، ولأنه لا يؤمن من الضرر عند   أكل لحمها، ولذلك قالوا: إنه لا يجزئ أن يضحى بمثل هذه؛ لأن مرضها بين   واضح.
وتارة يكون بيان مرضها في داخلها.
وتارة   يكون مرضها بحصول أمارات تدل على وجود فساد في صحة البهيمة، وذلك بقول أهل   الخبرة الذين لهم معرفة بالبهائم، فإذا قالوا: إن بها مرضاً، وهذا المرض   مؤثر؛ فإنه حينئذٍ لا يضحى بها، أما لو قالوا: هذا شيء عارض وبسيط ولا   يؤثر، كما لو أصيبت باستطلاق بطن، وهذا الاستطلاق يقول أهل الخبرة: لأنها   أكلت نوعاً من الطعام، وسرعان ما تعود إلى طبيعتها ولا يؤثر؛ فهذا ليس مثله   بموجب للمنع من الإجزاء. 
وعليه:   فإن المرض إذا كان ظاهراً بيناً كالجرب ونحوه من الغدد المفسدة للحم، التي   إذا ذكيت البهيمة ظهر فيها الخراج والغدد الواضحة التي تؤثر في لحمها، أو   يرى الأطباء أنها مؤثرة في اللحم؛ فإنه لا يجزئ مثلها، وفي بعض الأحيان   يكون مرض البهيمة سارياً إلى من يأكل لحمها، ولذلك نهى رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم عن التضحية بالمريضة البين مرضها؛ لما في ذلك من أذية الناس في   صحتهم، وهذا يدل على عناية الإسلام بمبدأ الوقاية ورعايته بالصحة، وهذا  مما  يعين المسلم على طاعة الله عز وجل، ويقويه على مرضاته؛ لأنه إذا سقم  ومرض  فلن يستطيع أن يذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى، حتى ربما منع ولم يستطع  القيام  بفريضة الله في الصلاة ونحوها من الطاعات، ولذلك منع من التضحية  بالمريضة  البيّن مرضها؛ لما فيها من أذية البدن بأكل لحمها، ومقصود الشرع  إنما هو  الإحسان إلى الناس لا الإساءة إليهم.
والمرض ينقسم عند بعض العلماء إلى قسمين: 
القسم الأول: المرض الملازم المصاحب. 
والقسم   الثاني: المرض العارض الذي يمكن أن تشفى منه البهيمة إذا مضت فترة يحددها   أهل الخبرة جرت العادة بقدرة الله جل جلاله أنها تشفى في مثلها. 
فأما  إذا  كان المرض ملازماً فلا يجزئ أن يضحى بمثل هذا النوع، وأما إذا كان  المرض  عارضاً فقال بعض العلماء: ينتظر إلى أن تشفى، ولا يجوز أن يضحى بها  أثناء  مرضها. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: يجوز أن يضحى بها أثناء المرض وبعد المرض؛ لأن هذا المرض ليس   ببين، بمعنى: أنه ليس مؤثراً تأثيراً بيناً في البهيمة. 
والصحيح: أنه ينتظر إلى شفائها وطيبها. 

*حكم العضباء في النسك* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والعضباء].قال طائفة من أهل العلم: إذا ذهب قرن البهيمة فإنه لا يضحى بها؛ لوجود نقص في عضو من أعضائها. 
وقال  بعض  أهل العلم: يجوز أن يضحى بمقطوعة القرن، ومنهم من حَدَّه بالثلث؛ لأن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الثلث والثلث كثير) ، ومنهم من حَدَّه   بأكثر القرن إذا ذهب، وأما ما دون ذلك فإنه لا يؤثر، وورد عنه عليه الصلاة   والسلام في حديث علي رضي الله عنه أمره الصحابة أن يستشرفوا العين والأذن   والقرن، قالوا: فهذا أصل يدل على أنه إذا ذهب القرن أو أكثره فلا يجوز أن   يضحى بمثله. 

*البتراء من النعم وحكمها في النسك* 

 قال رحمه الله: [بل البتراء خلقة].البتراء:   هي مقطوعة الذنب، والأبتر: هو المقطوع، ولذلك كان الكفار في الجاهلية   يذمونه عليه الصلاة والسلام بذلك، وقالت إحدى نسائهم للنبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم: إنه أبتر، قالوا: عنت أنه مقطوع لا ذرية له، وقيل: مقطوع عن دين   قومه، فكأنهم بتروه وخرج عنهم، كما يقال: الصابئ، من قولهم: صبأ إذا خرج،   فلما قالت ذلك قال الله عز وجل: (إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبْتَرُ )[الكوثر:3]، فرد الله عز وجل ما ذكروه من النقص والعيب، والبتر: القطع في الشيء.
وقد  قال  بعض العلماء: لا تجزئ مقطوعة الذنب أن يضحى بها، وكذلك إذا كان الكبش   مقطوع الإلية فلا يجوز أن يضحى به؛ وذلك لأنه نُقص عضو من أعضائه، والإلية   تؤكل، ويستطاب أكلها، وينتفع بها، وقد تكون شفاء ودواء، ويحصل فيها من   المنافع ما لا يخفى، قالوا: فإذا قطعت الإلية أو قطع أكثرها فإن هذا يعتبر   عيباً مؤثراً وموجباً للحكم بعدم الإجزاء، ولأن هذا القطع يؤثر في البهيمة   إذا أخرجت وأفضلت. 
وقال بعض العلماء -كما درج عليه المصنف-: إن البتراء تنقسم إلى قسمين: 
القسم الأول: إن كانت بتراء خلقة، فإن هذا لا يؤثر. 
القسم   الثاني: إن كان قطع منها بالقصد بعد وجود ذلك في خلقتها، فإنه يعتبر عيباً   مؤثراً. وهذا التفصيل على أنها تجزئ هو الأقوى والأصح. 

*أحكام الجماء والصمعاء في النسك* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والجماء].الجماء:   هي التي لا قرون لها، والبهيمة أو الشاة الجماء يجوز أن يضحى بها؛ لأنها   خلقة قد ذهب قرنها، فليست كالتي يقطع أو يقص منها بعد وجوده، ففرق العلماء   رحمهم الله بين كونها وجدت خلقة بهذه الطريقة، وبين كونها قطع منها ذلك. 
ثم  قيس  على هذه المسألة إذا ما ولدت الشاة لا أذن لها، فقال بعض العلماء: إذا   كانت بدون أذن جاز أن يضحى بها، وهي الصمعاء، فقالوا: يجوز أن يضحى بها   كالجماء، فإن ذهاب أكثر القرن لم يجزئ عندهم، وأما إذا كان خلقة غير موجود   فإنه يجزئ، قالوا: فكذلك الأذن إذا قطع أكثرها أو كلها أثر، وأما إذا وجدت   خلقة صمعاء لا أذن لها فإنه يجزئ أن يضحى بها. 

* أحكام الخصي في النسك* 

 قال رحمه الله: [وخصي غير مجبوب].وذلك   لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى بكبشين أملحين أقرنين موجوءين،  وقال  العلماء: إن الوجاء يطيب اللحم، فإذا كان خصياً فإن هذا مما يزيد  اللحم  طيباً، ومن هنا قال العلماء: نقصان الخلقة ينقسم إلى قسمين: 
القسم   الأول: أن يكون نقصاناً مؤثراً في الخلقة، كما ذكرنا في العوراء والعرجاء   ونحوهما. فهذا يعتبر عيباً في أبواب الفقه، ويشمل ذلك باب الأضحية والبيوع،   فلو باعه دابة ولم يخبره أنها عرجاء، فلما ركبها تبين عرجها؛ جاز له أن   يردها، ويعتبر هذا عيباً مؤثراً. 
القسم   الثاني: أن يكون النقص والعيب كمالاً؛ فهو في ظاهره نقص من الخلقة لكنه   كمال فيها، كالخصى والوجاء، فإنه يعتبر مطيباً للحم؛ فحينئذٍ هو نقص من وجه   وكمال من وجه آخر، فلا يعتبر موجباً للفساد والمنع في باب الأضحية، ولكنه   قد يمنع ويوجب المنع في بيع الأرقاء في باب البيوع؛ وذلك لأنه قد يستفاد  من  إنجابه ونسله، وكذلك أيضاً يعتبر عيباً بالنسبة للبهيمة إذا بيعت من  أجل  الانتفاع بالفحل بالضراب، ثم تبين أنه موجوء؛ فإنه حينئذٍ يجوز له أن  يرد  المبيع ويبطل البيع ويفسخه. 

*أحكام ما بأذنه أو قرنه قطع* 

 قال رحمه الله: [وما بأذنه أو قرنه قطع أقل من النصف].هذا   حد لبعض العلماء، وبعضهم يحده بالثلث، وأثر عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله  قوله  بالثلث أيضاً؛ لأنه إذا جاوز النصف فكأن الشيء قد ذهب؛ لأن أكثر  الشيء  غالباً ينزل منزلة الكل، فقالوا: إذا قطع أكثر القرن أو أكثر الأذن  فإن ذلك  كقطع الأذن كلها. 

 
* الأسئلة 
*
*حكم التضحية عن الميت* 

 السؤال: عندنا في عيد الأضحى نضحي عن الميت، فهل هذا له أصل من السنة، أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيراً؟
الجواب: باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
فالتضحية عن الميت فيها قولان مشهوران:
قول  جمهور  العلماء، وهم على جواز التضحية عن الأموات، والدليل على ذلك ما ثبت  في  الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ضحى بالكبشين قال عليه   الصلاة والسلام: (اللهم هذا عن محمد وعن آل محمد)، قالوا: وفي آله الأحياء   والأموات، وكذلك قال: (عمن لم يضح من أمة محمد)، فشمل أحياءهم وأمواتهم،   وقد تكلم عن هذه المسألة شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، وذكر أن هذا جائز ولا حرج   فيه، ولا بأس به؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله، وهذه السنة تدل على   مشروعية التضحية عن الميت، خاصة إذا وصى بذلك، فقال: ثلث مالي يضحى عني   منه، فحينئذٍ تكون الأضحية واجبة؛ لأنها وصية، وإذا كان ثلثه يسع ذلك فإنه   يلزم إنفاذ هذه الوصية.
وخالف في هذه المسألة بعض فقهاء المالكية، واحتجوا بقوله تعالى: (وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى )[النجم:39] ، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث) . 
أما الاستدلال الأول فقد أجاب عنه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله بأجوبة عديدة، وذكر أن قوله: (وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى )[النجم:39]   من جهة كونه يستحق الثواب على عمله، أي: أن عمله يتوقف عند موته من جهة   كونه يحصل الثواب، أما لو أنه بعد وفاته تفضل عليه الغير بالاستغفار   والترحم له، أو الصدقة عنه؛ فإن هذا لا يمتنع؛ بدليل قول النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم كما في صحيح البخاري وغيره لما قيل له: (يا رسول الله! إن أمي   ماتت فجأة أفأتصدق عنها؟ قال: نعم)، ويدل له أيضاً حديث سعد رضي الله عنه   في صحيح البخاري: أنه شكى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موت أمه فجأة،   فقال: (يا رسول الله! أفأتصدق عنها؟ قال: نعم، قال: فجعل لها حائطاً   بالمخراف) أي: تصدق عنها بمزرعة، فدل على أن قوله تعالى: (وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى )[النجم:39] لا يعارض الصدقة عن الميت. 
وبناءً عليه فإن هذا لا يعتبر محظوراً شرعاً، بل هو جائز، خاصة وقد وردت السنة بجوازه.
وأما   بالنسبة لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (صدقه جارية)، فقد قال فيه العلماء:   إذا وصى بالتضحية عنه فإنها صدقة جارية؛ لأنه هو الذي تسبب فيها، وهذا من   سعيه. يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: لولا أن الإنسان مؤمن، ولولا أنه مسلم،   لما تصدق عنه أحد ولما ضحى عنه أحد. فكأن سبب الأضحية هو الإيمان،  والإيمان  من سعي الإنسان، فلا يكون قوله: (وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى )[النجم:39]   مآله من هذا الوجه، فيرى أن هذا من سعيه؛ إذ لولا الإيمان لما ترحم عليه   المسلمون ولما دعوا له، وقد تكلم عن هذه المسألة بكلام طويل في مجموع   الفتاوى، فحبذا لو يرجع إليه للاستفادة والاستزادة. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*جواز تضحية المرأة عن نفسها* 

 السؤال: المرأة التي ليس لها قيّم هل تلزمها الأضحية؟ وهل تمسك عن شعرها وأظفارها، جزاكم الله خيراً؟
الجواب:   إذا كان عند المرأة سعة فإنها تضحي، فالأضحية مشروعة للنساء كما هي  مشروعة  للرجال، وإذا وجدت المرأة القدرة فإنها تتقرب إلى الله عز وجل  وتضحي كما  يضحي الرجل، وتمسك عن قص شعرها وتقليم أظفارها كالرجل سواء  بسواء. والله  تعالى أعلم. 

*عقيقة الخنثى المشكل* 

 السؤال: ما هي عقيقة الخنثى المشكل؟الجواب:   أما بالنسبة للخنثى المشكل فهو مشكل، قال بعض العلماء: الأصل في الخنثى   المشكل أنه امرأة، وهذا مبني على القاعدة الشرعية: اليقين لا يزول بالشك.   فاليقين أنه في حكم النساء حتى يرتقي إلى درجة الذكورة والفحولة التي هي   فوق الأنوثة، ولذلك قال تعالى: (وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى )[آل   عمران:36] ، ومن هنا قالوا: إن الخنثى ينزل منزلة النساء، وعليه فإنه  يأخذ  حكم الأنثى سواء بسواء من جهة العقيقة، ومن جهة معاملته. والله تعالى   أعلم. 

*حكم العقيقة بالبدنة عن سبعة* 

 السؤال: ما حكم العقيقة بالبدنة؟ وهل تجزئ عن سبع من البنات، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:   هذه المسألة مبنية على التداخل، والتداخل في الدماء الواجبة يقع في الهدي   والأضاحي، وأما بالنسبة للعقيقة فإن مقصود الشرع أن يراق الدم عن  المولود،  وعلى هذا فإنه لا تداخل في العقيقة، بخلاف غيرها من الدماء،  ولابد في  العقيقة من وجود الدم المنفصل عن كل نفس بحسبها. والله تعالى  أعلم. 

*حكم أخذ الأحكام من الكتب دون الرجوع للعلماء* 

  السؤال:  شخص حدثت له مسألة في الليل، ولا يستطيع سؤال أهل العلم، ثم فتح  كتاباً من  كتب المذاهب وأخذ بما فيه، فهل عليه شيء، أفتونا جزاكم الله  خيراً؟
الجواب:   أما بالنسبة للسؤال فينبغي أن يكون واقعياً، ويكون السؤال له حقيقة،   فبالنسبة لمسائل الحج أنت ترى ونرى جميعاً توافر العلماء والدعاة والمشايخ،   والكتب التي فيها توجيه للناس قد لا يحتاج إليها من كثرة ما يسمع من   التوجيه والبيان، ولذلك فإن مسألة أن لا يتوافر عالم وهو يحج بين المسلمين   هذا أشبه بقولهم: إذا لم تغب الشمس.. فينبغي أن يكون السؤال واقعياً، يعني   أن هذه الأمة، والسواد الأعظم من أهل العلم، وما يسفر من وجود العلماء  -وهي  نعمة عظيمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى- ووجود مراكب لتوجيه الحجاج، وبيان  هدي  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنته، ومع كل هذا يقال: أنه لا يوجد  عالم!  هذا لا يخلو من نظر، ولذلك فإن هذا السؤال فيه بعد، لكن لو طرأت  مسائل على  الإنسان قبل أن يأتي إلى الحج، أو أحرم بالحج، ثم وهو في الطريق  طرأت عليه؛  فإن العامي والجاهل لا يفتي نفسه، وعلى هذا فإنه لا بد له من  الرجوع إلى  العلماء، والله تعالى يقول في كتابه: (فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ )[النحل:43]، فأمرنا بالرجوع إلى العلماء وسؤالهم.
قال  بعض  العلماء في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إن الله لا يقبض العلم  انتزاعاً  ينتزعه من صدور العلماء) قال: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل  قبض العلم  بموت العلماء، ولم يذكر الكتب، ولذلك استنبط بعض العلماء أن  العلم لا يؤخذ  من الكتب وإنما يؤخذ من العلماء؛ لأن الكتب لا يؤمن فيها  التصحيف ولا  التحريف -تحريف الكاتب والمطبعة- ولا الفهم السقيم؛ فيكون  الكلام له معنىً  غير المعنى الذي فهمه، ولذلك لا تبرأ ذمته بصورة صحيحة إلا  بسؤال أهل  العلم والرجوع إليهم.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبيه محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (246)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة [2]**
*
  شرع الله  سبحانه وتعالى أحكاماً للذبح والنحر وهي ما يسمى بأحكام التذكية،   فللتذكية طرق وشروط وسنن ينبغي على المذكي العلم والإحاطة بها، وللأضحية   أيضاً وقت لا تجزئ إلا إذا ذبحت فيه، فلا يجوز تأخير ذبحها عن وقتها المحدد   شرعاً. 
*
أحكام التذكية*

 يقول  المصنف رحمه الله: [والسنة نحر الإبل قائمة معقولة يدها اليسرى].لما  فرغ  رحمه الله من بيان الأحكام المتعلقة بالعيوب، كأنه قد هيأ لك البهيمة  التي  يجوز أن يضحى بها، وكأن سائلاً يسأل: إذا تمكنت من الأضحية، وكانت  سليمة  من هذه العيوب التي ذكرت، فما هي السنة وما هو هدي رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم في الذبح والنحر؟ 
*طرق التذكية الشرعية* 

 هناك طريقتان للتذكية الشرعية، والحيوان ينقسم إلى قسمين: إما أن يكون مستأنساً، وإما أن يكون متوحشاً. 
أما   الحيوان المستأنس فكالإبل والبقر والغنم والطيور إذا أمسكتها، والدجاج   الداجن، فهذه الحيوانات لها تذكية معينة، وهناك نوع ثان من التذكية الشرعية   للحيوان الذي لا تقدر على إمساكه وأحلّ الله لك أكل لحمه، كالطير في   الهواء، والوعل والظبي والغزال والريم ونحوها من صيد البر، فهذا النوع من   الحيوانات له تذكية ثانية، ومن ثم اصطلح أهل العلم على تسمية الأول:   بالمستأنس؛ لأنه يأنس بك وتأنس به، ولذلك فإن الشاة إذا جئت لتذبحها تكون   في متناول يدك، وأما الحيوان الذي لا تستطيع إمساكه إلا بالغلبة وبالحيلة   والقهر -وهو الصيد- فله تذكية خاصة؛ وذلك بأن ترميه بالسلاح في أي موضع من   بدنه وتعقره، فإذا عقرته وأهلكته بهذه الرمية أو الطلقة من سلاحك فإنه   حينئذٍ يكون حلالاً لك، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أنهر الدم وذكرت   اسم الله عليه فكلْ)، وقال له عدي : (يا رسول الله! إني أصيد بكلبي  المعلم  وبكلبي غير المعلم، وبهذه الباز، فما يحل لي؟ فقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: ما  صدت بكلبك المعلم وذكرت اسم الله عليه فكلْ)، فجعل للصيد رخصة،  وسنتكلم  -إن شاء الله- عن مباحث ومسائل الصيد، وكيفية التذكية في هذا  النوع الذي  رخص الشرع فيه في باب أحكام الصيد، لكننا سنتكلم هنا عن كيفية  هدي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحيوان المستأنس الذي يضحي به الإنسان  من الإبل  والبقر والغنم.
فالحيوان المستأنس من الإبل والبقر والغنم تنقسم تذكيته الشرعية إلى قسمين: 
فإما أن تذكيه بالنحر، وإما أن تذكيه بالذبح. 
فأما   النحر: فهو أن تطعن البعير في الوهدة التي في أسفل عنقه عند التقائه   بالصدر -تسمى في اللغة الوهدة- فتطعن بالسكين أو الخنجر أو نحوه من السلاح   الذي ينهر الدم، وهذا يسمى: نحر. 
وأما   الذبح فإنه يكون بإضجاع البهيمة على جنبها ثم ذبحها، وذلك بإنهار دمها من   جهة عنقها، ويكون ذلك بقطع المريء والحلقوم وأحد الودجين، وهما العرقان   اللذان في الرقبة. 

*السنة في تذكية الإبل* 

  والسنة  في الإبل أن تنحر ولا تذبح، ولكن إن فعله أجزأه؛ وذلك لأنه إنهار  للدم مع  ذكر اسم الله عز وجل، وأما الشاة فإنها تذبح ولا تنحر؛ إذ ليس فيها  موضع  للنحر، وإنما هي من جنس ما يذبح وليس من جنس ما ينحر، وأما البقر  ففيه  الموضعان، فيمكن أن ينحر أو أن يذبح، وبكلٍ قال جمع من العلماء رحمهم   الله، وكلٌ جائز إن ذبح أو نحر، وأياً ما كان فقال رحمه الله: (والسنة أن   تنحر الإبل قائمة).فإذا قلنا: إن الإبل تنحر، فالنحر يكون على حالتين: 
الحالة الأولى: أن تكون قائمة. 
الحالة الثانية: أن تكون باركة. 
فأما  إذا  كان الإنسان يريد تذكيتها ذكاة شرعية على هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم وسنته الكريمة؛ فإنه يبعثها قائمة، ويعقل يدها اليسرى، ثم بعد ذلك   يطعن في وهدتها وينحرها حتى تسقط، ولذلك قال الله تعالى في الإبل: (فَإِذَا   وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا )[الحج:36]، أي: سقطت واستقرت على الأرض، يقال: وجب   الشيء إذا سقط، ويقال: وجب الحائط إذا سقط، ومنه قول أبي بردة رضي الله  عنه  في الحديث: (والمغرب إذا وجبت)، أي: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   يصلي المغرب إذا سقط قرص الشمس وغاب ضوؤها. 
فالمقصود:   أن الله عز وجل جعل البدن -وهي الإبل- من جنس ما ينحر وهو قائم، ولذا قال   المصنف: (والسنة) أي: هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تذكية الإبل نحرها   قائمة.
وقد  مر  عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه على رجل يريد أن ينحر بعيره باركاً، فقال   له: (ابعثها قائمة سنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم). فقوله: (ابعثها قائمة)،   أي: انحرها وهي قائمة، فإن ذلك هو هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وقوله:   (معقولة يدها اليسرى) أي: تربط يدها اليسرى ولا تترك كما هي، ويذكر بعض   الأطباء أن في هذا حكمة: وهي أن شرايين القلب في الجهة اليسرى تكون أقوى،   وعندما تعقل اليد اليسرى يكون ضخ الدم عند النحر أقوى، فهو إخراج للدم   الفاسد بصورة أبلغ، ولذلك حرم الله الميتة؛ لأن الدم ينحبس فيها فيكون فيها   من الأضرار والمفاسد ما الله به عليم، ولذا كان إنهار الدم فيه حكمة   عظيمة، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أنهر الدم)، أي: أجراه. 
قال رحمه الله: [فيطعنها بالحربة في الوهدة التي بين أصل العنق والصدر].
وهذا  كما  ذكرنا سابقاً؛ لأن هذا يسمى بالنحر، فيقول عند النحر: باسم الله،  ويكبر،  ثم يطعن في الوهدة، وينوي ما هو فيه من نسكه، كأن يكون دماً واجباً  عليه  في النسك، أو غير ذلك من الدماء الواجبة عليه، وقوله: (فيطعنها  بالحربة)،  ليس هذا الحكم خاصاً بالحربة، وإنما هو يشمل كل شفرة، حتى لو أخذ  حجراً  مدبباً مسنماً كالسكين وطعن به فإنه يجزيه، وهكذا لو أخذ حديدة  وشحذها  فإنها تجزيه؛ وذلك لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأم  المؤمنين  عائشة رضي الله عنها: (هلمي المدية، ثم قال: اشحذيها بحجر)،  والمراد بذلك  السكين، فسواء طعن بسكين، أو خنجر، أو حتى بحجر؛ لأنه ثبت في  الحديث  الصحيح: (أن امرأة كانت ترعى غنمها جهة سلع -وهو جبل غربي مسجد رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة- فعدى الذئب على غنمها، فصاحت بالناس،   فأدركوه قد بقر بطن الشاة، فقامت إلى حجر فكسرته وذكت الشاة)، وقد أخذ   العلماء رحمهم الله من الحديث عدة فوائد:
الفائدة   الأولى: أنه يجزئ أن يضحى بكل شيء له نفوذ وتأثير بالقطع من كل محدّد، ولا   يختص ذلك بالحديد، فلا نقول: إنه لا تصح التذكية إلا بالسكاكين، بل يصح أن   تكون التذكية بالحجر المسنن، لكن لا يجوز أن يذكى بالعظم؛ لأن رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم استثناه وقال: (إلا السن فإنه مدى الحبشة)، وقوله:  (مدى  الحبشة) كأنه من باب المخالفة لأهل الكتاب، وعلى هذا فإن الحديث دل  على  جواز التذكية بكل ما يقطع ويفري. 
الفائدة   الثانية: جواز تذكية المرأة، على خلاف ما يعتقده بعض الجهال اليوم من أن   المرأة لا تذبح ولا تنحر، وأن البهيمة إذا ذبحتها المرأة فإنها ميتة، وهذا   كله -والعياذ بالله- من بقايا الجاهلية، ومن فعل ذلك أو اعتقده ففيه بقايا   الجاهلية -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية- فالمرأة كالرجل في هذا في حكم  الله  عز وجل؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرهم أن يأكلوا الشاة، وأحلها  لهم.
الفائدة   الثالثة: وهي ما يسمى بالحياة المستعارة، وهي أن تكون البهيمة في آخر رمق،   كأن تصدمها سيارة، أو تسقط من مكان عال، فتدركها قبل أن تموت، وهي في آخر   رمق ترفس، ثم تنهر دمها، فقال بعض العلماء: إذا كانت في آخر رمق، فإن هذه   التذكية لا تجزئ؛ لأن القاعدة عندهم في الحياة المستعارة أنها كالعدم،   والسبب في هذا: أن نفسها فلتت بسبب الضربة الموجبة لتحريم أكلها؛ لأنها إذا   ضربت بسيارة فهي في حكم المتردية، وإذا سقطت من على جبل فأدركتها وهي  ترفس  فقالوا: إنها متردية، وعلى هذا قالوا: لا يجوز تذكيتها. 
ولكن  هذا  الحديث قد يقوي القول بأنه يجزئ أن يؤكل مثل هذا؛ لأن الذئب بقر بطن   الشاة، وإذا بقر بطنها فالغالب أنها لا تعيش، وإن قال بعض العلماء: يمكن أن   ترد لها أمعاؤها وتعيش، وهذا يقع في الآدميين وفي البهائم، وأياً ما كان   فالمسألة محتملة.
وقد  تفرعت  عن هذه المسألة مسألة معاصرة في زماننا، وهي التي تسمى: بموت  الدماغ،  فإنها حياة مستعارة، فنظراً لوجود الحركة اللإإرادية جعل النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم هذه الحياة المستعارة عند إنفاذ المقاتل ووجود الدلائل على   إقدام النفس على الموت جعلها تأخذ حكم الحياة المستقرة، وتوضيح ذلك: أن   الشاة لما بقر الذئب بطنها فإنها ستموت قطعاً فلما جاءت تذكية المرأة جاءت   وكأن الشاة نفسها مختلفة، فهذا الذي فيها من الحركة إما أن تقول: نفس   مستقرة. فتنزل المعدوم منزلة الموجود. وإما أن تقول: نفس غير مستقرة،   فالذكاة لاغية، فلما أعمل الذكاة ورآها مهمة ومعتبرة أعمل الحركة، وأبقى   الحياة المستعارة مؤثرة، وعلى هذا فإنه يقوي قول من قال من العلماء   المعاصرين: إن موت الدماغ ليس بموت، وهذا هو الصحيح، كما بيناه غير مرة،   وذكرنا أنه هو الأصل، والأدلة تقوي هذا، وعليه فإن الحياة غير المستقرة   تكون حياة ثابتة. 
إذاً: فالتذكية تكون بكل محدد ينهر الدم على ظاهر السنة الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*السنة في تذكية البقر والغنم* 

 قال رحمه الله: [ويذبح غيرها، ويجوز عكسها].قوله:   (ويذبح غيرها) يعني: غير الإبل، من البقر والغنم، فكأنه يرى أن السنة أن   لا تنحر البقر، ويرى أن السنة في البقر الذبح، وهذا يختاره جمع من  العلماء.  
وقال بعض العلماء: السنة في البقر النحر، ويجوز فيه الذبح. 
والصحيح: أنه يجوز فيه الأمران: الذبح، وفيه النحر.
أما  قوله:  (ويجوز عكسها)، فلو أنه نحر البقر بدلاً من أن يذبحها، فإن هذا  العكس  يجزئ، ولو ذبح البعير بدلاً من أن ينحره؛ فإن هذا يجزئ. 

*ما يقوله المذكي حال التذكية* 

 قال المصنف رحمه الله: [ويقول: باسم الله، والله أكبر، اللهم هذا منك ولك].قوله:   (ويقول: باسم الله) وجوباً؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول: (فَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ   اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا )[الحج:36]، فأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بذكر اسمه عليها،   وقال: (وَلا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ   وَإِنَّهُ لَفِسْقٌ )[الأنعام:121] ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أرسلت   كلبك المعلم وذكرت اسم الله عليه فكلْ)، هذا شرط، ومفهوم الشرط معتبر،  وقال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أنهر الدم وذكر اسم الله عليه)، وهذا شرط،  ومفهوم  الشرط معتبر، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا صدت بقوسك وذكرت اسم  الله  عليه فكلْ)، فقوله: (فكلْ) يدل ويؤكد على أن التسمية واجبة، وأنه إذا  نسي  التسمية أو تركها عمداً فأصح الأقوال: أنه لا تجزئ ذبيحته، ولا يجوز  أكلها.  
وقوله:   (اللهم هذا منك ولك)؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (اللهم هذا منك، أنت   الذي رزقتنا، وأنت الذي سخرته لنا)، ولا شك أن هذا من توحيد الله جل جلاله؛   أن يعترف المخلوق بنعمة الخالق عليه، والله سبحانه وتعالى يحب من عبده أن   يثني عليه بنعمه الظاهرة والباطنة والدينية والدنيوية، فإذا تمكن من  الشاة  أو البقرة أو الناقة يريد أن يذكيها وقال: (اللهم هذا منك، أنت الذي   رزقتنيه -فكم من فقير لا يجد السبيل إلى مثل هذا- وأنت الذي سخرته لي)،   فلولا أن الله سخر له هذه البهيمة يذبحها وينحرها لما استطاع أن يذبح ولا   أن ينحر، وقوله: (اللهم هذا منك ولك) أي: أن هذا الشيء تملكه، فاللام   للملكية، (لك) أي: ملك لله سبحانه، فالله عز وجل مالك الملك وبيده ملكوت كل   شيء، يطعم ولا يُطعم، ويرزق غيره ولا يرزق، سبحانه ذو القوة المتين. 
وما  ألذ  النعمة إذا كان الإنسان في ظاهره وباطنه يعتقد فيها الفضل لله جل  جلاله،  ولذلك يقول العلماء: شكر النعم يكون بالجنان واللسان والجوارح  والأركان،  فمن شكر النعمة بالجنان: أن تعتقد أن هذا من الله. 
وقوله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم: (اللهم هذا منك ولك) فيه توحيد وإيمان وتسليم لله جل   جلاله، فليس هذا بحولنا ولا قوتنا، ولذلك لما رأى سليمان عليه السلام عرش   بلقيس بين يديه قال: (هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي )[النمل:40]   أي: ليس بشيء أستوجبه على الله، فهذا هو حال أهل الكمال والفضل والإيمان   والتوحيد؛ أنهم يسلمون لله جل وعلا؛ فيعتقدون أن الفضل كله لله سبحانه   وتعالى في نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة، وقد أشار الله إلى هذا المعنى بقوله: (وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنِ اللَّهِ )[النحل:53] أي: اعتقدوا أن الفضل فيها لله. 
ثم نطق عليه الصلاة والسلام بما اعتقد فقال: (اللهم هذا منك) أي: يا الله هذا الذي بين يدي من بهيمة الأنعام أتقرب به إليك. 
وقيل:   (لك) أي: أذبحه لك، وهذا من توحيد العبادة، فلا يجوز أن يذبح إلا لله عز   وجل، ولا يستغيث ولا يستجير ولا يستعيذ إلا بالله سبحانه وتعالى؛ لأن من   توحيد الألوهية أن لا يذبح إلا لله، ولذلك لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله، قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعن الله من لعن والديه، لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله،   لعن الله من غيّر منار الأرض) ، فهذه الأمور ورد فيها الوعيد الشديد؛  لعظم  كفر العبد فيها، فإنه إذا ذبح لغير الله فقد كفر نعمة الله عز وجل  وصرف ما  لله لغير الله.
فقوله:   (ولك) أي: توحيداً لله عز وجل، فالذبح لا يكون إلا الله، فلا يكون لنبي   مرسل، ولا لملك مقرب، ولا لعبد ولو كان من أصلح عباد الله، قال الله عز   وجل: (قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ )[الأنعام:162-163] أي: أمر فرضه الله عز وجل عليَّ، وقال الله عز وجل: (فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ )[الكوثر:2]،   فلا يجوز الذبح ولا النحر إلا لله سبحانه وتعالى، ومن هنا قال العلماء:  من  ذبح لغير الله فقد أشرك؛ لأنه إذا ذبح لغير الله عبده، ولا يذبح لغير  الله  إلا رغبة أو رهبة أو هما معاً، فتجده يذبح للجن رهبة منهم وخوفاً،  وإما أن  يذبح رغبة في شيء يكون له؛ كذبحه على قبر ولي أو صالح أو نبي،  وهذا لا شك  أنه من الشرك؛ أن يذبح للنبي أو للولي من أجل أن تقضى حاجته أو  تفرج  -والعياذ بالله- كربته، ولا يقضي الحاجات ولا يفرج الكربات إلا فاطر  الأرض  والسماوات جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه، وصدق الله إذ يقول: (أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ )[النمل:62] . 
وإذا  كان  له آل بيت يقول: اللهم هذا عني وعن أهل بيتي، أو يبين إذا كان ذبحه  هذا عن  فريضة واجبة عليه أو عن دم في نسك؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  تلفظ بنيته وقال: (اللهم هذا عن محمد وعن آل محمد). 

*استحباب تولي الذبح*

 قال رحمه الله: [ويتولاها صاحبها، أو يوكل مسلماً ويشهدها ].قوله:   (ويتولاها) أي: يقوم على ذبحها ونحرها (صاحبها)، وهذا الأفضل؛ لأن رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نحر إبله بيده الشريفة بأبي هو وأمي صلوات الله   وسلامه عليه، ووكل علياً رضي الله عنه أن ينحر بقية المائة؛ لأنه نحر   ثلاثاً وستين بدنة بيده الشريفة ثم ترك سبعاً وثلاثين لـعلي رضي الله عنه،   لأنه أهدى إلى البيت في حجة الوداع مائة من الإبل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه،   فجمع بين الأمرين: بين الأصالة والوكالة، فدل على جواز التضحية وقيام   الإنسان بالتذكية أصالة بنفسه، وعلى جواز توليته وتوكيله لغيره، فإذا قام   بها بنفسه فهذا أفضل وأكمل وأعظم أجراً؛ لما فيه من الذلة لله سبحانه   وتعالى، ولما فيه من التأسي برسول الأمة صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأكثر تعباً   أعظم أجراً.
فالأفضل   له أن يليها بنفسه، ويجوز أن يوكل غيره؛ لكن يشترط إذا وكل غيره بالذبح أن   يكون عالماً بطريقة الذبح المجزئة، فلا يوكل أي شخص، وإنما يوكل من له علم   وإلمام بكيفية الذبح، ولا تبرأ ذمته إلا بمثل هذا، أي: من يعرف التذكية   الشرعية، وإذا وكله فإنه يعهد إليه بما يلزم في أضحيته.
ومعنى   قوله: (ويشهدها) أي: يحضر ذبحها على الكمال، وإذا لم يحضر فلا بأس، فلو   أراد الحج وترك أضحيته في البيت، وقال لأحد أبنائه: اذبح هذه الأضحية يوم   النحر، ووكله أن يقوم بذبحها، فلا إشكال، فلا يستطيع أن يترك حجه ليحضر   ذبحها. 
والشهادة تعني الحضور، كما قال الله تعالى: (وَمَا كُنتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ )[القصص:44] أي: من الحاضرين، يقال: شهد الشيء إذا حضره. 
وقوله:   (يشهدها) أي: يحضرها -على الأفضل- لأنه إذا حضرها فإنه أبلغ أن تبرأ   الذمة، وأن يكون محتاطاً في توزيعها والقيام عليها على أتم الوجوه.
وكذلك   الوكيل يشهدها؛ لأن من تمام الوكالة أن يقوم عليها، ولذلك وكل رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم علياً بذبح ما بقي من هديه وأمره أن يقوم عليها، وأن   يتصدق بجلودها وأجلّتها، وأن لا يعطي الجزار منها شيئاً، فدل على أن الوكيل   لا يعهد لغيره يذبحها، إنما يتابعها ويقوم بها؛ لأنه مؤتمن، ولا تبرأ  ذمته  إلا إذا أدى الأمانة على وجهها ونصح لصاحبها.
يتبع

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (247)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*وقت ذبح الأضحية*

 يقول المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [ووقت الذبح بعد صلاة العيد أو قدره إلى يومين بعده]. بيّن   المصنف رحمه الله جملة من الأحكام المتعلقة بالأضحية، ثم شرع في بيان   تأقيت الأضحية؛ والسبب في ذلك: أن النصوص التي وردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم بينت أن للأضحية ميقاتاً خاصاً ينبغي مراعاته عند ذبحها، فلا يقع   الذبح قبل هذا الوقت المحدد من الشرع ولا بعده، وقد بيّن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم ذلك حينما خطب يوم النحر فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ذبح قبل   الصلاة فليذبح أخرى مكانها، ومن لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله).
وقوله   عليه الصلاة والسلام: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة) المراد بالصلاة صلاة عيد   الأضحى، والتي يسن إيقاعها بعد طلوع الشمس وارتفاعها قيد رمح، فالسنة في   صلاة عيد الأضحى أن يخفف الإمام ويعجل؛ لأن الناس سيشتغلون بالأضحية، وهذا   يحتاج إلى وقت لكي يصيبوا فضيلة إيقاع الذبح في ضحى يوم النحر، وما سميت   الأضحية أضحية إلا لأنها تقع ضحى يوم النحر، ففضيلتها في هذا الوقت، والسنة   أن يصلي بهم والشمس قيد رمح، أما في صلاة عيد الفطر فيوقعها والشمس قيد   رمحين؛ لأن الناس يحتاجون إلى وقت أكثر قبل الصلاة من أجل إخراج زكاة   الفطر، فاختلف الحكم بالنسبة لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الأضحى   وصلاة الفطر. 
وقد   قالوا: إنه يوقع ذبح الأضحية بعد صلاة الإمام، والمراد بذلك الإمام الذي   يصلي بالناس عيد الأضحى، فإذا تعددت المساجد ووجد أكثر من إمام؛ فبعض أهل   العلم يرى تأقيت كل جماعة بإمامهم، فإذا كان في المدينة مصليان للعيد، فصلى   مع الإمام بالناحية الشرقية أو الغربية فإنه -عند هؤلاء- يتقيد بالإمام،   فإذا صلى مع إمامه انصرف وذبح أضحيته، وإذا كان مريضاً لم يتمكن من الخروج   فإنه ينتظر فراغ إمامه من صلاة عيد الأضحى ثم يضحي.
وقال  بعض  العلماء: يعتد بالأسبق منهما، حتى ولو كان غير إمامه؛ فلو كان هناك  حيان،  حي تقام فيه صلاة الأضحى في الشرق وحي في الغرب، والذي في الشرق من  عادته  أن يطول أو يتأخر، والذي في الغرب يبكر، فيعتد بصلاة المبكر منهما. 
فعلى هذا نخرج بحكم شرعي وهو: أن ذبح الأضحية ينبغي أن يكون بعد الصلاة لا قبلها. 
ولا  يشترط  انتظار فراغ الإمام من خطبة يوم النحر، بل العبرة بالصلاة وحدها،  فإذا  انتهت الصلاة وخرجت وذبحت أجزأك ذلك؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال:  (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فشاته شاة لحم)، أي: أن شاته لا تقع أضحية على  السنة،  وإنما تنقلب شاة لحم، إن شاء تصدق بها، وإن شاء أكلها، فليست  بأضحية، وقال  بعد ذلك: (ومن لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله)، فأذن بالذبح بعد  الصلاة؛ لأن  هذا الكلام وقع في خطبته وهي من بعد صلاة الأضحى إجماعاً،  فبيّن رحمه الله  أن وقت الأضحية يبتدئ بما بعد الصلاة. 


*وقت انتهاء الذبح*

 وللأضحية وقت انتهاء، فبعد هذا الوقت لا تقع شاته أضحية، وقد اختلف العلماء في وقت الانتهاء على قولين مشهورين:القول   الأول: أن وقت الأضحية ينتهي بثالث أيام التشريق؛ فإذا غابت شمس يوم   الثالث عشر فلا تقع أضحية وإنما تقع صدقة من الصدقات، أو شاة لحم، كما قال   صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن سبق الوقت المعتبر. وهذا هو مذهب الشافعية ورواية   عن الإمام أحمد رحمة الله عليهم، وكان يقول به أكثر من سبعة من أصحاب  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلهم يقولون: إنه يجوز أن ينحر الإنسان ويذبح  في  اليوم الثالث عشر، وهو اليوم الأخير من أيام التشريق. 
القول   الثاني: وهو أشبه بمذهب الجمهور، وهو أن وقت الذبح يوم العيد ويومان من   بعده، فآخر وقت الذبح عندهم بمغيب شمس اليوم الثاني عشر. 
والخلاف   فقط في اليوم الثالث عشر الذي هو آخر أيام التشريق؛ لأن أيام التشريق   ثلاثة كما لا يخفى، فقال بعض العلماء: إن اليوم الثالث يعتبر من أيام   الذبح، وقال بعضهم: إنه ليس من أيام الذبح، وظاهر قوله عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (أيام منى أيام أكل ونحر) يدل على أنه يجزئ الذبح فيها، وهذا على   ظاهر القرآن: (وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الأَنْعَامِ )[الحج:28] ، فهذا نص عند العلماء في أن الذبح يتأقت بثلاثة أيام يدخل فيها اليوم الثالث عشر. 
وإخراج   اليوم الثالث عشر لا يخلو من نظر؛ فإن جلّ الأحكام التي وقعت في أيام   التشريق استوت فيها الأيام الثلاثة كلها، ولذلك فإن من ذبح هدي التمتع أو   هدي القران فإنه يجزيه في أيام التشريق على القول بالتأقيت، وكذلك بالنسبة   لمسائل الحاج، فإن الله جعل للحاج اليوم الثالث عشر كاليوم الثاني عشر،   لكنه خفف بالتعجل في اليوم الثاني عشر، وهذا لا يسقط اعتباره إن تأخر. 
وعلى هذا فالذي يترجح: أن يوم العيد وثلاثة أيام من بعده هي أيام النحر والذبح.
وإذا أراد الإنسان أن يذبح في الليل، فهل ليالي هذه الأيام كنهارها؟ 
للعلماء في هذه المسألة قولان: 
القول   الأول: قال جمهور أهل العلم: يجوز للإنسان أن يذبح أضحيته بالليل والنهار،   ولا فرق بينهما، وإن كان الأفضل أن يذبح نهاراً، حتى يخرج من خلاف أهل   العلم رحمة الله عليهم. 
القول   الثاني: أن الذبح يختص بالنهار دون الليل، وأنه لا يذبح ليلاً، واليوم إذا   أطلق في لغة العرب فالمراد به النهار دون الليل، ويحمل قوله عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (أيام منى) على النهار دون الليل، واستدلوا لذلك بقوله تعالى: (سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا )[الحاقة:7]، ففرق الله تعالى بين النهار وبين الليل.
واحتج من قال: إن الليل والنهار سواء -كما هو مذهب الجمهور- بأن قوله تعالى: (سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ )[الحاقة:7]   من باب عطف الخاص على العام، والعرب تعطف الخاص على العام والعام على   الخاص، فتقول: يدخل محمد والناس، ومرادك بذلك تشريف محمد وتكريمه، أو أن   النهار كان أشد عذاباً من الليل، أو أن الليل أشد إيقاعاً وأشد ألماً   وعذاباً، فلذلك خص بالذكر. 
وظاهر الدليل: أن الليل والنهار سواء، وأنه يذبح بالليل والنهار؛ لقوله تعالى: (فَعَقَرُوهَا فَقَالَ تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ )[هود:65]،   وقوله: (ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ) بالإجماع أن هذا التربص شامل لليل والنهار،   ولذلك قالوا: الأصل في اليوم أنه يشمل الليل والنهار، إلا إذا خصه الدليل   بالنهار دون الليل، ولا دليل يخص هاهنا. 
وعليه:   فإنه يجوز أن يذبح في الليل كما يجوز أن يذبح في النهار، ولكن الأفضل   والأكمل أن يذبح في النهار، لكن لو أراد أن يصل رحمه، أو أن يكرم الضعفاء؛   فرأى أن ظروفه لا تساعده إلا بالذبح ليلاً، أو كما يقع بين القرابة أنهم   يترقبون مجيء بعضهم، فتقع قرعة الإنسان وحصته بالليل، فحينها لا بأس أن   يذبح ليلاً، ولا حرج عليه في ذلك، وإن ذبح قبل غروب الشمس ثم بعد ذلك   يطبخها ويقدمها لضيوفه ولو بعد العشاء، فهو الأفضل؛ خروجاً من الخلاف. 


*حكم من فاته وقت الذبح*

 قال رحمه الله: [ويكره في ليلتيهما، فإن فات قضى واجبه].بيّن   رحمه الله بداية وقت ذبح الأضحية ونهاية وقت ذبحها، وما تخلل هذا الميقات   الزماني من الذبح ليلاً، وعليه فإنه يرد السؤال: لو أن إنساناً فاتته  أيام  التشريق وأراد أن يذبح بعد أيام التشريق، فما الحكم؟
إذا   ذبح بعد اليوم الثالث عشر فشاته شاة لحم، ولكن يفصّل في هذا: فإن كان   عينها فإنه يذبحها وتكون شاته شاة لحم، ولكنها تلزمه من جهة الإلزام، ولذلك   قالوا: لو نذر وقال: لله عليَّ أن أذبح أضحية هذا العام، فإنه يذبح ولو   بعد انتهاء أيام التشريق، ويأثم إذا قصر وتراخى فيها حتى خرج الوقت   المعتبر. 

*الأسئلة
*


*ضابط المرض الذي لا تجزئ به الأضحية* 

 السؤال: نرجو توضيح القول في المرض الذي يكون في باطن البهيمة من حيث المنع والإجزاء، أحسن الله إليكم؟
الجواب: باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
فقد  حَدَّ  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المرض البيّن، والأطباء يقولون:  المرض: هو  خروج الجسد عن حَدِّ الاعتدال، ففي كل جسد طبائع، وهذه الطبائع  إذا استوت  ولم يغلب بعضها على بعض فإن الصحة تكون مستقرة بإذن الله عز وجل  ولطفه،  فإذا بغت إحدى الطبائع على البقية أو على غيرها اعتلت الصحة، فيخرج  البدن  عن حَدِّ الاعتدال إلى المرض والسقم.
وعلى  هذا  فإنه لا يحكم بكونها مريضة مرضاً بيّناً موجباً لعدم الإجزاء إلا  بالرجوع  لأهل الخبرة الذين لهم معرفة؛ سواء كان عن طريق تربية البهائم، أو  كانت  الخبرة عن طريق معالجة البهائم، فالأطباء البيطريون الموجودون الآن  قولهم  حجة في هذا، وكذلك أيضاً أهل البادية الذين يرعون ولهم معرفة وخبرة  قولهم  حجة ومعتد به، فلو قال أحدهم: إن هذا مرض مؤثر، فإنه يعتبر مؤثراً،  وإذا  قال: إن هذا شيء عارض، فيؤخذ بقوله وهو حجة؛ فإن التجارب جعلها الله  عز  وجل سنناً في الكون، وقد يكون الرجل الذي له خبرة ومعرفة شخصية أفضل من   الطبيب في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه تمر عليه أحوال قد لا يتيسر للطبيب أن يراها؛   لأنه قد لا يأتيه إلا بعض الحالات، لكن هذا يعايش ويجد، وقد يربي فيرى   ويصاحب الألم في البهيمة ويعرف ما بها. 
فالمقصود:   إذا قال أهل الخبرة من الأطباء وأهل المعرفة في السوق وتربية البهائم: إن   هذا المرض يعتبر مرضاً مؤثراً، فإن هذه البهيمة لا تجزئ، ولا يضحى بها،   وأما إذا قالوا: إنه شيء عارض سهل وبسيط؛ فإنه يجوز أن يضحى بمثلها.
وهناك   ضابط عند العلماء في الفتوى، فإنهم يقولون: لابد على الفقيه أن يبين   القاعدة، فمثلاً حينما نقول: إنه يجوز للمريض أن يفطر. فهذا شيء يرجع إلى   ضابط الأطباء للمرض المؤثر، وليس الكلام لنا نحن؛ لأن هذا ليس بعلمنا ولا   بمعرفتنا، وإذا كنا نقول: إن هذا الشيء مؤثر، ويرجع في معرفة تأثيره إلى   إنسان له خبرة؛ فينبغي أن نرجع إلى ذي الخبرة. 
ومما  يدل  على فقه العلماء الأولين رحمهم الله: أن الإمام النووي لما جاء إلى  مسألة:  إذا نام الإنسان وسال اللعاب من فمه، قال: قال بعض العلماء: إن  اللعاب  نجس، وعليه أن يغسل ما أصاب الوسادة التي نام عليها؛ لأن اللعاب  يخرج من  المعدة، وحكمه حكم القيء، وقال بعض العلماء: اللعاب طاهر؛ لأنه  مستحلب من  الفم، ثم قال هذا العالم الجليل الفقيه في هذه المسألة: يسأل عن  هذا أهل  الخبرة، وقد سألت الأطباء فقالوا: إنه مستحلب من الفم، وعليه فإنه  طاهر،  والآن الطب الحديث يقوي كلامه، وأن هناك غدة للعاب مختصة به، وأنها  في  الفم وليس لها صلة بالمعدة أصلاً.
فالرجوع   إلى أهل الخبرة وأهل المعرفة في المسائل التي لها ضوابط وقواعد هذا هو   المعوّل عليه، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (المريضة البيّن مرضها)،   فنرجع إلى أهل الخبرة من الأطباء ونحوهم ممن لهم معرفة بالدواب والبهائم،   فإذا قالوا: إن هذا مرض مؤثر ومؤذٍ ومضر؛ فإنه يعتبر حينئذٍ موجباً لعدم   الإجزاء وإلا فلا. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم جِلد الأضحية والدماء الواجبة* 

 السؤال: عند القيام بسلخ الأضحية في المطبخ يأخذ السلاخ الجلد، فهل يجوز ذلك؟ وهل يعتبر من الأجرة أم لا، أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم؟
الجواب:   جلد الأضحية والدماء الواجبة يجب أن يتصدق به، ولا يجوز أن يعطى ضمن   الأجرة، ولا يعطى للسلاخ، ولكن إذا كان السلاخ فقيراً أو محتاجاً وطلب هذا   الجلد، فلا بأس بإعطائه، أما إذا كان قوياً أو قادراً، أو كان ليس بحاجة   لهذا الجلد؛ فإنه لا يجوز إعطاؤه، وهو حرام عليه، ويكون أخذه من السحت،   وينبغي عليه أن يصرفه للفقراء، فإذا أُخذ من الإنسان قهراً ثم بيع لمن   يصنّع الجلد، فإن هذا من الظلم، ولا يجوز له، وماله حرام، وهو سحت -نسأل   الله السلامة والعافية- لأنه إذا كانت البهيمة قد نذرها لله، فجميع أجزائها   التي يسعه أن يتصدق بها صدقة، وجلدها مما ينتفع به، فينبغي أن يمكَّن من   التصدق به على من يحتاجه.
أما  إذا  كان هناك شركة تشتري الجلد في نفس المسلخ، وأعطيته الفقير، ثم ذهب  الفقير  وباعه لهذه الشركة أو لهذه المؤسسة، فلا بأس، أما أن يؤخذ من  الإنسان في  دم واجب فإنه لا يجوز ذلك، وماله حرام؛ لأنه لا يجوز صرف ما كان  وقفاً أو  صدقة إلا في جهته التي سُبّل عليها وأوقف عليها وتصدق به عليها،  وهذا أصل  مذكور ومقرر عند العلماء. 
هذا   بالنسبة للجلود التي تكون في الدماء الواجبة؛ كدم الجبران ونحوها من   الدماء الواجبة، فإنه لا يجوز أن تجعل في الأجرة، ولا يجوز للسلاخ أن   يأخذها.
بل  قال  العلماء رحمهم الله: لو كانت عند الإنسان شاة -ليست بأضحية ولا هدي-  وأراد  أن يذبحها للبيت، فقال للجزار: اذبحها ولك الجلد، فهذه المسألة تعرف   بمسألة استئجار السلاخ بالجلد، وهي المشهورة عند الفقهاء في باب الإجارة   بمسألة: قفيز الطحان، والمراد بها: أن تستأجر العامل بجزء من عمله، وهو نوع   من الغرر؛ والسبب في هذا: أنك حينما تتعاقد معه قبل الذبح والسلخ فلا   يُعلم هل الجلد جيد أو رديء؟ وهل هو خفيف أو ثخين؟ وهل يخرج سالماً دون أن   يقدّه ويؤذيه أم لا؟ ثم إنه قد يحيف على الجلد خوفاً من قدّه فيضر الشاة   أكثر، ولذلك قالوا: إنه لا يجوز أن يستأجر بالجلد، وفيها حديث: (نهى رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قفيز الطحان) ، ولكنه حديث ضعيف، وقد تكلم   العلماء عليه سنداً ومتناً، وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى:   أن هذا الحديث في متنه ما يدل على ضعفه؛ لأن القفيز لم يكن موجوداً في   المدينة، ولا يعقل أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب أهل المدينة ومكة   بما لم يعرفوه ولم يعهدوه مما هو في غير بلدهم، ولذلك لم يصح هذا الحديث   لا سنداً ولا متناً. 
لكن   بالنسبة لحكم المسألة: أن تستأجر السلاخ أو الجزار على أن يأخذ الجلد؛   فالصحيح أنه لا يجوز ذلك، وهو من باب الإجارة بجزء من العمل، ولا يحل   للمسلم أن يتعاقد معه؛ لأنه من عقود الغرر، والشريعة تحرم عقود الغرر.   والله تعالى أعلم. 

*الفرق بين الحكم الوضعي والحكم التكليفي* 

 السؤال: أشكل عليَّ قول الفقهاء رحمهم الله: إن الأحكام الوضعية يستوي فيها العامد والناسي، أرجو إيضاح ذلك، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: الحكم الشرعي ينقسم إلى: حكم تكليفي وحكم وضعي. 
فالحكم   التكليفي يشمل: الواجب، والمندوب، والمباح، والمحرم، والمكروه، فهذه   الخمسة الأحكام تكليفية، ويكلف بها الإنسان وهي في وسعه؛ لأن الشرع لا يرد   بالتكليف إلا بما هو في وسع المكلف ومقدوره. 
أما  الحكم  الوضعي: فهي العلامات والأمارات التي نصبها الشرع وليس لك فيها دخل،  فإن  الشيء الذي أوجبه الشرع عليك يكون في وسعك، لكن الأمارات والعلامات،  كزوال  الشمس فإنه سبب في وجوب صلاة الظهر عليك، فهذا حكم وضعه الشرع، ومغيب   الشمس جعله الشارع علامة على وجوب صلاة المغرب، ومغيب الشفق الأحمر علامة   على وجوب صلاة العشاء. فهذا يسمى حكماً وضعياً ولا دخل للمكلف فيه، ولا   يلتفت فيه إلى قدرة المكلف وعدمها.
ففي  بعض  الأحيان يفرق العلماء في باب النسيان بين ما يكون من باب الأحكام   التكليفية وبين ما يكون من باب الأحكام الوضعية، فمثلاً: لو أن إنساناً نسي   أو أخطأ أو جهل، فتارة يجب عليه الضمان، مع أنه لم يقصد ولم يتعمد، وتارة   تسقط عنه المؤاخذة، وتارة يجمع له بين الإسقاط والمؤاخذة، فمثلاً: لو أن   إنساناً يريد أن يقول لامرأته: أنت طالعة، فقال: أنت طالقة، فأخطأ في   اللفظ، فهذا لا يؤثر، ويسقط عنه، وإذا ظهرت قرائن المجلس وآماراته على أنه   لا يريد الطلاق فليست بطالق. 
وأما  كونه  يجمع بين الإسقاط والمؤاخذة فمن أمثلته: إذا رأى صيداً وأطلق النار  عليه  فأصاب إنساناً وقتله، فإن هذا من باب قتل الخطأ، فنقول: إن خطأه يوجب  سقوط  الإثم عنه، فلا نؤاخذه، ولا نقول: إنه آثم، ولا نوجب القصاص عليه؛  لأنه  لم يتعمد قتل أخيه، ولكن نوجب عليه الدية ضماناً لهذه النفس، ونوجب  عليه  الكفارة؛ لأنه لم يخطئ فيقتل بالخطأ إلا وهو مقصر بعض التقصير، ومن  هنا لو  تحرى وتعاطى أسباب الحفظ لما وقع في الإخلال، فحينئذٍ أسقط عنه  الشرع  المؤاخذة فلم يقتص منه، وأوجب عليه المؤاخذة بوجوب الدية ووجود  الضمان،  ومباحث هذا مشهورة في كتب أصول الفقه.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين. 
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على محمد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (248)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة [3]**
*


   من أحكام الهدي والأضحية: أنهما إذا تعينا لزمت فيهما أحكام، منها: عدم   جواز بيعهما أو هبتهما، وعدم جز صوفهما إلا إذا كان أنفع لهما، وإن تعيبت   المعينة فلها أحكام ينبغي معرفتها، وهناك أحكام متعلقة بحكم الأضحية وحكم   التصدق بثمنها، والسنة في تقسيمها وتوزيعهما، وما يحرم على المضحي فعله إذا   دخلت أيام العشر.. ونحوها. 
*أحكام تعيين الأضحية* 

 قال المصنف  رحمه الله: [فصل: ويتعينان بقوله: هذا هدي أو أضحية، لا بالنية].قوله:   (يتعينان) تعين الشيء مأخوذ من العين، والعين في لغة العرب تطلق عدة   معانٍ، منها: العين الجارية، ومنها: كقولك رأيت محمداً بعينه، أي: بذاته. 
والذي يشتري الأضحية له حالتان:
الحالة   الأولى: أن يشتري الأضحية وفي نيته أنها أضحية، وسوف يدعها في بيته أو   حظيرته أو عند رجل، ثم بعد ذلك يذبحها، دون أن يقول: هذه أضحية، بل ينوي   فقط، ولكنه لا يعينها، فقد تتغير نيته إلى ما هو أفضل منها، أو إلى ما هو   دونها مما هو مجزئ، ففي هذه الحال إذا جاء وقت التضحية إن شاء ذبحها وإن   شاء ذبح غيرها، أي: ليس بملزم بها بعينها؛ لأنه لم يلزم نفسه بذلك إلزاماً   شرعياً، وهو التعيين. 
الحالة الثانية: قال بعض العلماء: إن اشتراها وفي نيته أنها أضحية تعينت. 
وهناك أحكام تترتب على قولنا: إنها تتعين، وقولنا: إنها لا تتعين. 
أولاً:   إذا تعينت الأضحية، فحينئذٍ لو حدث بها عيب أو صار عليها عارض يمنع من   إجزائها، فحينئذٍ يجوز أن يضحي بها مع كونها معيبة؛ وذلك لأنها تعينت ولزم   ذبحها بعينها، بشرط: أن لا يكون ذلك بالتفريط، كما سنبينه إن شاء الله   تعالى. 
ثانياً:   لو حدث بها عيب، ويده يد أمانة وليست بيد ضمان، فإنه لا يلزمه البديل   عنها، وهكذا لو ماتت، أو حصل لها عارض وماتت قدراً؛ فإنه لا يلزم بضمانها.
وقوله   رحمه الله: (ويتعينان) أي: الهدي والأضحية، فلو أن إنساناً قال: هذا هدي   وهذه أضحية، واشترى شاة وقال لأبنائه: هذه أضحية، أو هذا هدي، فإنه قد   تعيّن، بمعنى: أنه يلزم بذبحه هدياً، أو أضحية، وحينئذٍ اجتمع ظاهر الإنسان   وباطنه؛ لأن التكاليف الشرعية يكون النظر فيها إما إلى باطن الإنسان   ونيته، وإما أن ينظر إلى ظاهره الذي يتكلم به ويفعله، وإما أن يجمع بين   الظاهر والباطن، فمثلاً: قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أمرت أن آخذ بظواهر  الناس)،  فلو قال رجل: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله،  فنقول: إنه  قد دخل في الإسلام، ولو كان يقصد من ذلك الكذب والخداع، وقد  يكون منافقاً،  لكن نحن نقبل منه الظاهر، لكن لو أن إنساناً حمل المصحف، ثم  فعل به فعلاً  فيه إهانة للمصحف ولكتاب الله، ولكنه لم ينو ذلك ولم يقصده،  فحينئذٍ نقول:  إذا لم ينو لا يحكم بكفره، وإن كان ظاهر الفعل يوجب  التكفير، لكن لما كان  فعله متردداً بين قصده وعدم قصده فينظر إلى القصد؛  لأن الأصل عدم استباحة  الدم إلا بيقين أو غالب ظن، ولما صار متردداً بين  القصد المخلّ وغير المخلّ  نظر إلى نيته. 
فلو  كان  رجل يتكلم مع زوجته في سياق مودة ومحبة، وكان قد ربطها، فقالت له: هل  انفك  الحبل أم لا؟ فقال: أنت طالق، فحينئذٍ دلالة المجلس تدل على أنه لا  يريد  الطلاق، فهذا اللفظ الظاهر نلغيه وننظر إلى نيته، وأنه لم يقصد  الطلاق،  وبعض الأحيان ننظر إلى لفظه ولا ننظر إلى نيته، فلو هزل معها وضحك  وقال  لها: أنت طالق، فإننا نؤاخذه بالظاهر، لحديث: (ثلاث جدهن جد وهزلهن  جد)،  فالشرع تارة ينظر إلى الظاهر، وتارة ينظر إلى الباطن، وتارة ينظر  إليهما  معاً. 
فلما   اشترى الأضحية احتمل أن يكون اشتراها هدياً أو أضحية، ولو اشتراها أضحية   احتمل أن يبدلها بغيرها، واحتمل أن يصرفها إلى نوع آخر، كأن يشتري إبلاً   فيستبدلها بغنم، أو يشتري غنماً فيستبدلها بإبل، كأن يكون له مال قليل، وفي   نيته لو وسع الله عليه قبل الذبح فسيشتري بعيراً وينحره، فهذا نقول له:   إنها لا تتعين إلا بقولك: هذه أضحية، وهكذا الحال بالنسبة للهدي؛ فلابد من   النية واللفظ. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: تجزئ النية دون اللفظ، فلو اشتراها وفي نيته ذبحها فإن ذلك   يجزيه؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ   ما نوى) . 

*حكم بيع الأضحية وهبتها بعد التعيين*

 قال رحمه الله: [وإذا تعينت لم يجز بيعها ولا هبتها].هذه المسألة فيها قولان:
القول   الأول: إذا قال: هذه أضحيتي، أو هذا هديي، لم يجز بيعها، والبيع أصله:   مبادلة المال بالمال بالتراضي، سواء كان بنقد أو بغير نقد، فلو أتاه شخص   وقال له: أبدل لي هذه الشاة بأخرى، والتي عنده ماعز وسيعطيه كبشاً بدلاً   عنها، فحينئذٍ لا يجوز؛ لأنها تعيّنت أضحية، ولو قال له رجل: بكم اشتريت   هذه الأضحية؟ فقال: بسبعمائة، فقال: سأشتريها منك بثمانمائة واذهب واشتر   غيرها، فلا يجوز له أن يبيعها؛ لأن يده خلت عن ملكيتها وأصبحت لله عز وجل،   وهذا كما لو أوقف وقفاً، فكأنه سبّلها لله عز وجل حينما قال: هذه أضحية. 
فمن  فوائد  التعيين: أنه لا يجوز بيعها، ولا هبتها؛ لأن يد الملكية خلت منه،  كما لو  أوقف المسجد فإن يده ترتفع عنه ولا يملكه. فلا يجوز أن يأخذ العوض  عليها،  ولا أن يصرفها في غير ما خصصها له، إلا في حالة واحدة، وهي: أن  يبدلها  بأفضل منها، وهذا على قولين: 
القول   الأول: أنه إذا عيّنها وجب عليه أن يذبحها بعينها، فإذا أبدلها بما هو   أفضل منها فإن الشرع في الأشياء التي ألزم الإنسان نفسه فيها صرفه إلى ما   هو أفضل، ولذلك فمن نذر أن يعتكف في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاز له   أن يذهب إلى مكة ويعتكف بها؛ لأن مكة أفضل، وفضيلة الألف التي في مسجد   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجدها في مكة أضعافاً، فلو أنه حددها وعينها   أضحية صرفت إلى ما هو أفضل منها. 
القول   الثاني: أنها إذا تعينت لم يجز أن تصرف إلى ما هو أفضل منها، وهذا القول   من القوة بمكان، ولذلك يحتاط الإنسان إذا عينها فإنه لا يصرفها، ولو أراد   أن يتصدق بما هو زائد فإنه يضحي بغيرها معها. 

*حكم جز صوف الأضحية المعينة ونحوه*

 قال رحمه الله: [ويجز صوفها ونحوه إن كان أنفع لها ويتصدق به].إذا   تعينت الشاة فإن فيها بعض المسائل المشكلة، فإن اشتراها في وقت الذبح أو   قبل وقت الذبح بيوم أو يومين فليست هناك مشكلة في الغالب، ولكن المشكلة   فيما لو اشتراها في شوال مثلاً، وحينئذٍ يبقى السؤال في فوائدها وما ينشأ   منها، وهي المنفعة التي تكون فيها، مثل الصوف واللبن، فإذا كان عليها صوف   فإن كان بقاؤه فيه ضرر عليها فإنه يجز ويتصدق به، كما هو الحال في وجود   الصوف على البهيمة زائداً على الحد المعروف، وبذلك يؤذيها ويضر بها من وجود   الحشرات أو نحو ذلك، فحينئذٍ هذا شيء يختلف باختلاف الأحوال، ويرجع فيه   إلى أهل الخبرة، فإذا قالوا: إنه لو بقي بها هذا الصوف أضر بها، ولا تستطيع   أن تصبر شهراً بهذا الحال؛ لأن المكان يصبح موبوءاً بالدود والجراثيم؛  فجز  الصوف فيه مصلحة للبهيمة، وإذا جز فإنه يتصدق به. 
وقال بعض العلماء: إذا كان النفع في النقود باع الصوف وتصدق بثمنه.
أما  بالنسبة للبن؛ فإن كانت هذه الناقة أو البقرة حملت وقد نواها هدياً، فلما  وضعت صار فيها لبن فإنه يكون لولدها، ولذلك قال علي  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه:  (اسقه ولدها، وما فضل فهو لك). فجعل الفضل الزائد  له، وهذا مبني على مسألة  لطيفة: وهي أن اللبن يختلف عن الصوف، ولذلك قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (الرهن محلوب ومركوب بنفقته)؛  لأن الناقة ستكلفك طعامها وعلفها، فبما تقوم  به من إعلافها والقيام عليها  كان لك فضل في الانتفاع بلبنها، هكذا يخرّجه  بعض العلماء، فكأنها مرهونة  عندك حتى تخرج لله عز وجل هدياً أو أضحية. 

*أجرة الجزار للأضحية* 

 قال رحمه الله: [ولا يعطي جازرها أجرته منها].فإذا   استأجر المضحي إنساناً لذبح الأضحية، فالسنة أن لا يعطيه منها شيئاً.  وأما  الذي توكله وتقول له: اذبح هذه الشاة عني، أو انحر هذه الناقة عني  -كابنك  مثلاً- فإنه حينئذٍ وكيل بدون أجرة، ولا إشكال في هذه المسألة. أما  إذا  استأجرت من يقوم بالذبح أو النحر، فلا تعطيه شيئاً من الأضحية، ولذلك  قال علي رضي الله عنه: (أمرني  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أقوم على  بُدنه، وأن أتصدق بجلودها  وأجلّتها، وأن لا أعطي الجازر منها شيئاً، وقال:  نحن نعطيه من عندنا)  أي: نعطيه نقوداً، وهذا يدل على أنه لا يجوز أن تصرف  شيئاً من الأضحية  للجزار، مع أن الجزار يقوم بتمام الطاعة والقربة من  كونه ينحر ويذبح،  والأفضل والأكمل أن تتولاها بنفسك؛ لما فيه من المشقة  والتعب والتأسي برسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*حكم بيع شيء من الأضحية*

 ثم قال رحمه الله: [ولا يبيع جلدها ولا شيئاً منها؛ بل ينتفع به].فلا   يبيع جلد الأضحية، ولا حتى لحمها ولا عظمها، ولا حرج عليه في أن ينتفع  به،  أو أن يتصدق به، أو أن يهديه، أما أن يبيعه فلا يجوز، ولا يصح البيع؛   والسبب في ذلك: أنه لا يملك الأضحية؛ لأنه لما ذبحها لله عز وجل تصدق بها،   وحينئذٍ فلا يجوز بيع جلدها ولا شيء من لحمها، وإنما يتصدق به أو يهديه  أو  يأكله، لكن لو أعطيت المسكين من الأضحية، فذهب أمامك وباعها لشخص وأنت  ترى،  فهل يصح هذا البيع؟ 
الجواب:   نعم؛ لأن هذا الفقير قد ملكها بالقبض، واختلفت اليد، فحرم عليك البيع وجاز   له، ولذلك لما دخل عليه الصلاة والسلام على أم المؤمنين والقدر يغلي بلحم   وهو يريد أن يطعمه، فقالت له أم المؤمنين: يا رسول الله! إنه لـبريرة أي:   صدقة تصدق بها على بريرة ، وبريرة كانت أمة لأم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله   عنها، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأكل الصدقات، فقال عليه الصلاة   والسلام: (هو لها صدقة، ولنا هدية)  ؛ لأنه يأكل الهدية عليه الصلاة  والسلام. وهذا هو ما يسمونه: اختلاف اليد،  ولذلك أخبر عليه الصلاة  والسلام: أن المال الواحد يهلك به جامعه وينجو به  آخذه، فتجد الرجل يجمع  الأموال من الحلال والحرام، ويكون أكثرها من الحرام  ثم يموت عنها، فيخلّفه  الله ذرية صالحة ويأخذ ولده المال ثم يتصدق به؛  فيدخل به ذاك النار ويدخل  به هذا الجنة. فاليد هنا قد اختلفت، ولو أردت أن  تبيعه لم يجز لك؛ لكن  إذا أعطيت المسكين وأخذه بيده فقد ملك، وجاز له أن  يبيع وأن يعاوض. 
وهكذا   بالنسبة لزكاة الفطر، فإذا أعطيته زكاة الفطر وباعها فلا حرج؛ لأنه قد   ملكها بالقبض، ثم بعد ذلك إن شاء أكلها وإن شاء باعها؛ لأن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم قال: (أغنوهم عن السؤال) ، فكونه يأخذها ليطعم غناء له عن  السؤال، وكونه يبيعها أيضاً غناء له عن السؤال، فلا حرج في ذلك. 

*أحكام الأضحية المعينة إن تعيبت*

 قال رحمه الله: [وإن تعيبت ذبحها وأجزأته].أي: إن تعيبت الناقة أو البقرة أو الشاة التي عينها أضحية أو هدياً، صح وجاز له أن يضحي بها. 
قال: [إلا أن تكون واجبة في ذمته قبل التعيين].
فلو  قال:  لله عليَّ أن أضحي هذه السنة بشاة، فاشترى شاة، وقال: هذه أضحية -أي:  عن  النذر- فتعيبت، فحينئذٍ كونه يعينها للأضحية لا يسقط لزوم ذمته؛ لأن  هذه  الشاة التي يريد أن يضحي بها أو يريد أن يبرئ ذمته قد تعينت، فإنه  ينصرف  إلى غيرها؛ لأن ذمته مشغولة بالحق، أما لو اشتراها وقصدها وعينها  بإذن  الشرع وبإيجابه، فإنه في هذه الحالة إن عينها فلا إشكال أنها لو تعيبت  لا  يلزمه بديل عنها، أما لو كانت واجبة عليه من قبل، فإن عينها أو لم  يعينها  فذلك لا يؤثر في الأصل؛ لأن ذمته لا تبرأ إلا بكاملها، فليست مثل  الأضحية  التي كانت ذمته بريئة منها قبل التعيين، وحينئذٍ يقولون: يفرق بين  كونها  معينة فيما لا نذر ولا إلزام فيه، وبين كونها معينة بالنذر والإلزام.
لكن بالنسبة لمسألة الضمان؛ فإن اليد في الشرع تنقسم إلى قسمين: 
فهناك يد تسمى في الشرع: يد الأمانة، وهناك يد تسمى: يد الضمان. 
فإذا  أخذت  شيئاً وهو للغير؛ فإما أن تكون يدك يد أمانة، فلا تلزم بضمان ذلك  الشيء  إن تلف، وإما أن تكون يدك يد ضمان فتلزم بكل حال، مثال ذلك: إذا قلت  لشخص:  أريد منك مائة ألف ديناً إلى نهاية السنة، فإذا قبضتها فيدك يد ضمان،   بمعنى: أن هذه المائة ألف إن تلفت أو ربحت فأنت المسئول عنها، فلو أخذت   المائة ألف ثم خرجت من عنده فسرقت، أو سقطت في نهر وغرقت المائة ألف وذهبت،   فلا يضمن هو بل أنت الذي تضمن، ولو أنك اشتريت بها عمارة، ثم أصبحت  قيمتها  مليوناً، فأنت الذي تأخذ المليون، فكما أنك تربح فإنك كذلك تضمن  الخسارة،  كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الخراج بالضمان)،  ويقول العلماء  في هذه القاعدة المعروفة: الغنم بالغرم. أي: أنه يأخذ الربح  والنتاج من  الشيء من يضمنه، وهذا من عدل الله سبحانه وتعالى، فإن الذي  يتحمل مسئولية  الشيء هو الذي ينبغي أن يأخذ مصلحته وثمرته ومنفعته، فصاحب  البستان يبيع  الثمرة بمائة ألف وبمائتي ألف، ولو احترق البستان لضمن هذا  المال، فكما  أنه يتحمل الخسارة يأخذ الربح. 
إذاً:  هذا  النوع من اليد يسمى يد الضمان، وسواء وقع التلف والضرر بيدك وبما هو  في  وسعك، أو وقع خارجاً عن إرادتك بالأقدار، ففي الجميع تضمن. 
النوع   الثاني يسمى: يد الأمانة، أي: أن تأخذ الشيء ولا تلزم بضمانه إلا إذا   فرّطت فيه أو قصرت، مثاله: جاءك رجل وقال: خذ هذه السيارة وضعها أمانة   عندك، فوضعتها في مكان وحفظتها، ثم شاء الله أن تنزل عليها صاعقة تحرقها،   أو تعطلت مكينتها دون أن يحركها أحد، فأنت هنا لا تضمن شيئاً؛ لأن يدك يد   أمانة ويد حفظ، فلا تضمن إلا إذا قصّرت، أما لو أخذت هذه السيارة وقال لك:   ضعها عندك، فأخذتها وقضيت بها حوائجك، فأي تلف يقع في السيارة فإنك تضمنه،   ولو كان بآفة سماوية؛ لأن اليد أصبحت يد أمانة عندما قصر؛ ولذا ألزم  بعاقبة  التقصير.
فهناك   يدان: يد الأمانة، وهي لا تضمن، كما هو الحال في الودائع، كما لو جاءك شخص   وقال لك: ضع هذه الشنطة وديعة عندك، فأخذتها ووضعتها في الخزانة، وعملت كل   الأسباب لحفظها، ثم جاء سارق وسرقها بطريقة ذكية، فإنك لا تضمن؛ لأن يدك   يد أمانة، وأما لو أخذت هذه الشنطة وفتحتها؛ ضمنت، بل قالوا: لو حل الرباط   الذي على الكيس في الودائع فإنه يضمن؛ لأن يده خرجت عن الأمانة والحفظ   وأصبحت يد ضمان. 
فالفرق   بين يد الضمانة ويد الأمانة: أن يد الأمانة لا تضمن إلا إذا فرطت، ويد   الضمان تضمن بكل حال، ولما فتح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة واستعار من   صفوان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه أدرعه وما يريده عليه الصلاة والسلام لجهاده،   قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (عارية مضمونة) ؛ لأنه سيستخدمها عليه   الصلاة والسلام في الجهاد، فدل هذا على أن يد الأمانة لا تضمن إلا إذا   فرطت.
فهذه   الشاة الأضحية قد أخرجها الشرع عن ملكه، وأصبحت كأنها منذورة لله عز وجل   وتعينت، فلا يضمن إن تعيبت؛ لكن لو أنه فرط فيها فعرّضها للخطر حتى كسرت   يدها، أو أصابها مرض، أو حصل بها ضرر؛ فأصبحت عرجاء بيّناً عرجها، أو مريضة   بيّناً مرضها، أو أصبح فيها شيء من العيوب الأربعة التي ذكرها عليه  الصلاة  والسلام في الحديث المشهور -فإذا وقع بها واحد من العيوب المؤثرة  فإنه  يضمن؛ لأنه تعاطى أسباب الإضرار. 
فقوله   عليه رحمة الله: (وإن تعيبت ذبحها وأجزأه) شرطه: أن لا يكون مقصراً، وأن   لا يتعاطى أسباب الإضرار، فإن فعل ذلك فإنه يلزم وتكون مضمونة. 

 
*مسائل متفرقة في الأضحية*

*حكم الأضحية* 

 قال رحمه الله: [والأضحية سنة].الأضحية سنة يثاب فاعلها ولا يعاقب تاركها، على ما اختاره المصنف. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: الأضحية واجبة؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من  ذبح  قبل الصلاة فشاته شاة لحم، ومن لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله)، فأمر عليه   الصلاة والسلام بالذبح، ولحديث: (من وجد سعة فليضح ومن لم يضح فلا يقربن   مصلانا)، واختلف في إسناده، وحسنه بعض العلماء.
وقال  المؤلف رحمه الله: إنها سنة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في إحدى  الكبشين: (اللهم هذا عن محمد وعمن لم يضح من أمة محمد)،  فقالوا: إن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحى عمن لم يضح، فلا يلزم الإنسان أن  يضحي، وفعل  الأضحية إنما هو سنة يثاب فاعلها ولا يعاقب تاركها. 

*حكم التصدق بثمن الأضحية* 

 قال رحمه الله: [وذبحها أفضل من الصدقة بثمنها].الأضحية فيها أمران:
الأمر الأول: قيمتها، والأمر الثاني: عينها وذاتها، وعليه: فهل الأفضل أن يذبحها ويتصدق بجزء منها، أو يقدر قيمتها ثم يتصدق به؟ 
جماهير العلماء على أن الأفضل أن يشتريها ويذبحها، ولذلك بيّن المصنف رحمه الله أن ذبحها أفضل من التصدق بثمنها. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: إذا كان الفقراء يحتاجون إلى المال أكثر، فإن هذا أفضل من   التضحية بها، وهذا كله على القول بأنها سنة، أما لو قلنا: إنها واجبة؛ فلن   نبحث عن الأفضل؛ لأنها واجبة عليه.
والصحيح:   أن الأفضل ذبحها، وهذا ما يقول عنه العلماء: إن التعيين للشيء الوارد في   الشرع أفضل من المبهم غير الوارد في الشرع، فمثلاً: تلاوة القرآن في يوم   الجمعة من حيث الأصل أفضل، لكن كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (أكثروا  عليَّ من الصلاة فيها)  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدل على أن الأفضل يوم  الجمعة أن يكثر الإنسان من  الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك  قال بعض العلماء: الذكر الخاص  في الزمان الخاص المندوب إليه أفضل من سائر  الأفعال التي تأتي مطلقة، ومن  هنا قال بعض العلماء: إن صلاة الظهر يوم  التروية -الذي هو اليوم الثامن-  بمنى أفضل من صلاتها في المسجد الحرام  -على القول بأن المضاعفة تختص  بالمسجد الحرام- لأنه إذا صلى الظهر بمنى  أصاب السنة وهدي رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وكونه في اليوم الثامن صلى  الظهر بمنى ولم يصل بالمسجد  الحرام دل على أنه أفضل؛ فكونه عليه الصلاة  والسلام في يوم النحر يذبح ولا  يتصدق بالثمن يدل على أن الذبح أفضل من  التصدق بالقيمة، ولو كانت قيمتها  باهضة؛ لأنك لو ذبحت الشاة فقد تتصدق  بشيء يسير منها ويجزيك ذلك، لكن لو  أخذت القيمة كلها وتصدقت بها فإن هذا  من ناحية الرأي والاجتهاد قد يكون أن  الأفضل القيمة، لكن كونك تأتسي برسول  الأمة صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكون  أولادك وأطفالك يوم النحر يفيقون على هذه  السنة، ويرون أن هذا اليوم من بين  أيام السنة كلها هو الذي يذبح فيه،  فيشعرون بحلاوة هذا اليوم ولذته،  ويشعرون بالتأسي برسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيه، فإذن هناك أمور كثيرة  ترجح -حتى ولو قلنا بالسنية- أن  الذبح أفضل؛ لأنه هدي رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم. 

*السنة في تقسيم الأضحية بعد الذبح* 

 قال رحمه الله: [ويسن أن يأكل، ويهدي، ويتصدق أثلاثاً]. اختلف العلماء في تقسيم الأضحية: 
فبعض العلماء يقول: الأفضل أن تقسمها نصفين، نصف لك ونصف تتصدق به؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول: (فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْبَائِسَ الْفَقِيرَ )[الحج:28]، فجعلها نصفين تقسم بينه وبين الفقراء. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: الأفضل أن تقسم ثلاثة أثلاث: ثلث لك ولأهل بيتك تفعل به ما  تشاء،  وثلث للفقراء، وثلث تهديه وتعطيه للأغنياء على سبيل المودة والمحبة،  مثل  أرحامك ومن ليسوا بحاجة، ولكنهم يأتون إليك يوم النحر من أجل أن يأكلوا   عندك، أو تصل رحمك بها؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول: (فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْقَانِعَ وَالْمُعْتَرَّ )[الحج:36]،   فالقانع هو الغني، والمعتر هو السائل الذي يأتيك من أجل فقره وقلة ذات   يده، ولأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الثلث والثلث كثير) .
وقال  بعض  العلماء: تقسمها أربعة أقسام؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:   (كلوا وتصدقوا وأهدوا وادخروا)، فجعلها أربعة أقسام: ربع لك، وربع تتصدق   به، وربع تدخره، وربع تهديه وتعطيه للغير. 
والأمر  في  هذا واسع؛ لأنه ليس هناك تأقيت معين، لكن المهم أن تجعل منها قسماً   للفقراء ولو كان شيئاً يسيراً، ولو جمعت الأرحام والقرابة وفيهم فقير أو   ضعيف، ونويت أنه يصيب من أضحيتك لفقره، فلا بأس، وهكذا لو أخرجت منها قطعة   من اللحم وأعطيتها لجار فقير أو مسكين فلا بأس.
والأفضل   إذا تصدق الإنسان بالأضحية أن يبتدئ بقرابته، وهم أحق من تصرف إليهم   الصدقات، وهم أحق من ذكروا خاصة في هذا اليوم؛ لأن الناس إذا رأوا قريبك   الفقير ربما امتنعوا من إعطائه لكونك غنياً، ولذلك ينبغي أن يتنبه الإنسان   إذا فتح الله عليه بالغنى أن يصرف صدقاته ونوافله -حتى الزكاة- لقرابته   الذين يجوز صرف الزكاة لهم؛ كالأخوات، والعمات، والخالات، وبنات الأعمام   وأبناء الأعمام، وبنات الأخوال وأبناء الأخوال، فهؤلاء يقدمهم الإنسان في   الزكاة والصدقات والبر؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ملكت حفصة   رضي الله عنها رقبة، فأعتقتها -كما في الصحيحين- دخل عليها رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته أنها أعتقت هذه الرقبة تقرباً إلى الله، كما قال   تعالى: (فَلا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ * وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْعَقَبَةُ * فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ )[البلد:11-13]،  فقال لها صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لو أنك أعطيتيها لأخوالك -يعني: قرابتك-  لكان أعظم في أجرك)،  فهذا يدل على أن القريب أفضل، وينبغي أن تصرف إليه  الزكوات والصدقات؛ لأن  الناس إذا رأوك ثرياً فإنهم لا ينظرون إلى قرابتك  إذا كانوا فقراء أو  محتاجين؛ لأن الكل يقول: إنك ستعطيهم، فحينئذٍ يبقى  هذا القريب بين نارين؛  فقريبه لا يعطيه، والناس لا يعطونه. 
وعلى  هذا  فإنه يتصدق بها على قرابته، ففي يوم العيد لو دعا قرابته على اختلاف   طبقاتهم ونوى بذلك الصدقة والهدية فإنه مأجور في صدقته بصلة الرحم وأجر   الصدقة.
قال رحمه الله: [وإن أكلها إلا أوقية تصدق بها جاز وإلا ضمنها].
هذا  قدر  يستثنيه بعض العلماء: وهو أن يخرج منها ولو قدر الأوقية، فيخرجها  ويتصدق  بها والباقي يأكله، لكن إذا كان قد عينها ثم أكلها ضمن كلها؛ لأنه  في هذه  الحالة أخرجها عن الصدقات، ومما يقصد في ذبحها ونحرها أن يتصدق بجزء  منها.
وقوله   رحمه الله: (ضمنها) يحتمل أمرين: يحتمل ضمان الأضحية، ويحتمل ضمان   الأوقية، أي: أخرج قدراً كقدر الأوقية للفقراء؛ لأنه حق واجب عليه. 

 
*ما يحرم على المضحي فعله* 

 قال رحمه الله: [ويحرم على من يضحي أن يأخذ في العشر من شعره أو بشرته شيئاً].قوله   رحمه الله: (ويحرم على من يضحي)، أي: يحرم على الشخص الذي يريد أن يضحي  أن  يقص شعره، أو يقلم أظفاره؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه في   الصحيح أنه قال: (إذا دخل العشر وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فلا يمسن شيئاً من   شعره ولا ظفره)، فنهى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن مس الشعر ومس الظفر، وفي هذا   الحديث مسائل:
المسألة الأولى: أن هذا النهي للتحريم. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: بل هو للكراهة؛ لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: (أن النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم ما كان يحرم على نفسه شيئاً إذا فتل قلائد هديه) .
والصحيح: أن هناك فرقاً بين الأضحية والهدي، فمن أراد أن يضحي فلا يجوز له أن يمس شيئاً من الشعر ولا الأظفار حتى يضحي. 
المسألة   الثانية: أن هذا الحكم يختص بالشخص نفسه، ولا يشمل الذين يراد أن يضحى   عنهم، فأبناؤه وبناته وزوجته ونحوهم لا يمتنع عليهم أن يقصوا ويقلموا   أظفارهم؛ والسبب في هذا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا دخل العشر   وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي)، ولم يقل: أو يضحى عنه، وإنما خص الحكم بمن يضحي   بعينه، فيختص الحكم بمن يضحي ولا يشمل قرابته وأهل بيته.
المسألة الثالثة: يشمل هذا الحكم شعر البدن كله: شعر الرأس، واللحية، والإبطين، وشعر اليدين، والساعدين.
المسألة   الرابعة: يشمل هذا الحكم الرجل والمرأة، فالمرأة إذا أرادت أن تضحي فلا   تمس شيئاً من شعرها ولا ظفرها؛ وللعلماء رحمهم الله في ذلك علل، قال بعض   العلماء: لأنه إذا ذبح الأضحية كاملة أعتقه الله من النار كاملاً، وهو أمر   غيبي يحتاج إلى نص، ولا أعرف فيه نصاً صحيحاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم.
والمراد بالعشر: عشر من ذي الحجة، فإذا أهلّ هلال عشر ذي الحجة فإنه يمتنع عما ذكر. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: لا يمتنع من قص الشعر والظفر إلا إذا اشترى الأضحية، بمعنى:  أنه  عندما يشتري الأضحية ولو في اليوم السادس أو السابع فإنه يمتنع عليه قص   الشعر والظفر من حين شراء الأضحية؛ لأنه لا يكون فعلاً مريداً للأضحية إلا   إذا كان هناك أضحية حقيقية، وهذا قول مرجوح. 
والصحيح:  أنه يمتنع من كل شيء ببداية ذي الحجة إذا نوى؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال: (إذا دخل العشر وأراد أحدكم)،  فقال: (أراد)، والإرادة  معروفة، وهي: توجه قصد الإنسان للشيء، فإذا كانت  عند الإنسان إرادة فإنه  يمتنع، لكن لو كان فقيراً ودخل عليه هلال ذي الحجة  وهو فقير أو مديون وليس  عنده ما يشتري به الأضحية، فقال: لا أستطيع أن أضحي  هذه السنة، فدخل  اليوم الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس، ثم في  اليوم السادس يسر  الله له بمال يمكنه أن يشتري به الأضحية، فيمسك من اليوم  السادس؛ لأنه لم  يُرد الأضحية إلا حينما تيسرت له في ذلك اليوم. 

*الأسئلة
*


*الراجح في حكم الأضحية*

 السؤال: ذكرتم حفظكم الله خلاف العلماء رحمهم الله في الأضحية: هل هي واجبة، أم سنة؟ لكن ما هو القول الراجح، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: باسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
أما بعد:
فقد  سبق  بيان هذه المسألة، وبيّنا أن أصح قولي العلماء القول بوجوبها؛ وذلك  لأن  قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (فليذبح أخرى مكانها) إلزام، ولذلك لما قيل  له:  (يا رسول الله! ليس عندي إلا عناق، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: تجزيك ولا   تجزي غيرك)  ، فجعل الأمر فيه شيء من الإلزام، وقد كان بالإمكان أن يقول  له: إن  الأضحية ليست واجبة عليك، إن فعلتها فقد أحسنت، وإن تركتها فلا  بأس، ولكنه  قال: (تجزيك)، فكأن الأصل أنه ملزم بها، وقوله: (ولا تجزي  غيرك) أي: أن  غيرك إذا أراد أن يضحي فإنه ينبغي أن يتقيد بالسن المعتبر. 
وأما قوله  عليه الصلاة والسلام: (اللهم هذا عمن لم يضح من أمة محمد)،  وكونه عليه  الصلاة والسلام يضحي عمن لم يضح، فهذا يحتمل أن يراد به حصول  الفضل والأجر  لمن لم يضح من أمته صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، ولا يقوى لصرف  الأمر عن  ظاهره الذي يدل على اللزوم والإيجاب. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم ولد الأضحية المعينة*

 السؤال: إذا عيّنت الأضحية وولدت، فما حكم المولود، أثابكم الله؟
الجواب:   قال بعض العلماء: إن الفرع تابع لأصله، فإذا كان قد عيّنها وهي حامل، فإن   الجنين يكون تابعاً لأصله، وحينئذٍ فإنه يذبح، ولكن يبقى الإشكال: هل  يذبح  في عامه، أو ينتظر بلوغه إلى السن المعتبر؟ 
قال بعض العلماء: إنه ينتظر ولا يذبح، فيكون متعيناً بنفسه أضحية إلى أن يصل إلى السن المعتبر ويذبح. 
وقال بعض العلماء: إنه لا يكون أضحية إلا الشاة نفسها، وأما فرعها فلا يتبعها. 
وأصول   الشريعة تقتضي أن الفروع تابعة لأصولها، ولكن هناك مسألة مشهورة في   الضمانات والمعاوضات، وهي: النماء المنفصل والمتصل. فيقولون: الفرع تابع   لأصله ما لم يكن منفصلاً، فالجنين من الفرع المنفصل لا من الفرع المتصل،   ولذلك قالوا: إن الأضحية إذا كانت بحال عند الشراء، ثم أحسن طعامها وعلفها   والقيام عليها، فبدنت وكملت، فحالها من النماء المتصل بها تابع لها، لكن   حينما تلد، ويخرج منها الشيء كاللبن ونحوه، فإن هذا النماء يعتبر نماء   منفصلاً، ولا يلزم بذبحه أو نحره أضحية.
وهذه   المسألة مترددة بين كونه يتبع أو لا يتبع، وإن كان قد صحح غير واحد من   العلماء رحمهم الله أنه لا يتبع، وأذكر من بعض مشايخنا رحمهم الله من قال:   يفرق بين أن يقع التعيين قبل الحمل، وبين أن يقع التعيين بعد الحمل، فإذا   عيّنها وهي حامل، فمعنى ذلك أن التعيين على الشاة وعلى ما في بطنها، كما  لو  قال له: أبيعك هذه الجارية وهي حامل، فإن البيع يكون للجارية وللجنين  الذي  في بطنها، وأما إذا كان قد عينها قبل أن تحمل ثم حملت، فإنه يكون  نماءً  منفصلاً. 
وأنا متوقف في الترجيح بين القولين، وكل منهما له حظه من النظر. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم من كان له أضحيتان* 

  السؤال:  إذا كان عند الإنسان بيتان، كل بيت في حي من الأحياء، ويريد أن  يضحي لكل  بيت أضحية، فمتى يجوز له أن يأخذ من شعره وأظفاره: هل بعد ذبح  الأضحية  الأولى، أم لا بد أن ينتظر حتى يذبح الأضحية الثانية، علماً بأنه  سوف يضحي  لكل بيت في يوم غير اليوم الذي ضحى فيه للبيت الأول؟ أثابكم الله. 
الجواب:   الذي ألزم به الشرع أضحية واحدة، وهذا الذي يلزم الإنسان في أضحيته،  ولذلك  يتقيد المنع بالأضحية الأولى، فإذا ضحى الأضحية الأولى فإنه حينئذٍ  يجوز  له أن يقصر وأن يحلق ويقلم. 
وقال بعض العلماء: إذا نذر أن يضحي مائة، فإنه لا يفتك من ذلك إلا بتمام أضحيته. 
والقول الأول أقوى. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم شراء لحم الهدي من الجزارين* 

 السؤال: في يوم النحر يقوم بعض الجزارين وغيرهم ببيع لحوم الهدي وغيره، فهل يجوز شراء تلك اللحوم؟ أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم.
الجواب:   ذكرنا أن الفقراء إذا أخذوا اللحوم وباعوها للجزار ثم باعها الجزار فلا   بأس؛ لأن الفقير يملكها بأخذها منك، ثم إذا ملكها إن شاء أكلها وإن شاء أخذ   ثمنها؛ لأن الله جعلها طعمة له، فإذا نظر أن مصلحته في الأكل أكل، وإذا   نظر أن مصلحته في البيع باع؛ لكن لا ينبغي على الفقراء أن يتوسعوا أكثر من   اللازم، فإنهم إذا توسعوا وأخذوا الأمر أكثر مما هو عليه، فوصل الواحد  منهم  إلى حد الغنى وزاد، فلا يخلو أن يكون ماله سحتاً من هذا الوجه -نسأل  الله  السلامة والعافية- لأنه لا يستحق الطعمة، أما لو كان فقيراً، وعنده  ذرية  وعيال، وأراد أن يأخذ هذا اللحم ويبيعه ويستفيد من ثمنه، فقد رخص  جماعة من  أهل العلم رحمهم الله في ذلك؛ لحديث بريرة  السابق ذكره، وقد  ذكرنا أن اليد تختلف، وأنه أخذ بيد وباع بيد أخرى، أخذ  باستحقاقه كفقير  فملك، فلما ملك جاز له أن يصرفها بدلاً ومعاوضة، وجاز له  أن يصرفها على  نفسه كأن يطبخها ويأكلها. 
ولكن  في  هذه المسألة شيء يسمى: العمل بالظاهر، فالجزار إذا اشترى من الفقراء   وأعطاهم حقوقهم، ورضوا ببيعها له، فظاهر ذلك الحل، ولا داعي أن يوسوس   الإنسان ويتشدد ويتنطع في هذه المسائل، فإن التشدد والتنطع لا خير فيه،   فكونه يدقق ويجلس يفحص ويمحص، هذا لا ينبغي، بل إن الإنسان يعمل على   الظاهر، فإذا كان ظاهر الحال أن الذين جاءوه فقراء، واشتهر ذلك، وعرف أنه   لا يأتيه إلا المستحق الضعيف ويبيعه للجزار، واشترى منه الجزار وأعطاه حقه،   وكل انصرف بحقه؛ فالظاهر أنها مملوكة للجزار. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*متى يترخص المسافر برخص السفر* 

  السؤال:  فضيلة الشيخ أثابكم الله! القاعدة الشرعية التي تقول: الغالب  كالمحقق. هل  يمكن أن نطبقها على من بداخل المطار وهو يريد السفر بحيث  يستبيح رخص السفر  من الجمع والقصر وغيره؛ لأن الغالب أنه مسافر، نرجو  الإفادة، أثابكم  الله؟
الجواب:   أولاً: المسائل تختلف، فالشخص الذي يريد أن يسافر بالطائرة، فإذا كان   المطار خارج المدينة فإنه يقصر الصلاة بمجرد خروجه من المدينة، فإذا وصل   إلى المطار فإنه يجوز أن يصلي الأربع ركعات ركعتين؛ وذلك لأنه مسافر، وقد   تحقق سفره بخروجه من المدينة؛ لأنه قد أسفر، وهكذا لو أراد أن يركب   الباخرة، فإذا وصل إلى الميناء في طرف المدينة أو بعيداً عن المدينة، فإنه   قد انقطع، وهكذا لو كانت البواخر على الرصيف، فإن الرصيف يبعد عن عمران   المدينة؛ وحينئذٍ بركوبه الباخرة يصلي الرباعية ركعتين، ويستبيح رخص السفر،   ويفعل ما يفعل المسافر؛ لأنه قد سافر، وكونه قد تلغى الرحلة أو تتأخر،  هذا  لا يؤثر؛ لأن الغالب والذي يقع على الظاهر أنه مسافر، كما لو خرج  بسيارته  فإنه يحتمل أن تتعطل السيارة، ويحتمل أن يحصل للإنسان عائق يمنعه  من السفر،  وقد تتعطل السيارة بالكلية فلا يسافر، فإذاً هذه ظنون، والظنون  ليست  بمعتبرة ولا مؤثرة في الغالب، ولهذا يمكن تطبيق هذه القاعدة؛ لأن  الغالب  كالمحقق، وللإمام العز بن عبد السلام  رحمه الله كلام نفيس في  كتابه (قواعد الأحكام ومصالح الأنام)، بين فيه  رحمه الله أن العمل على  الغالب، وأن الظنون الضعيفة لا يلتفت إليها.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (249)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)

*
*شرح زاد المستقنع باب الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة [4]**
*


   نعم الله على عباده لا تحصى، والواجب هو شكر المنعم سبحانه، ومن تلك   النعم: نعمة الأولاد، ومن شكر الله على هذه النعمة: ذبح العقيقة بعد   الولادة، عن الذكر شاتان متكافئتان، وعن الأنثى شاة واحدة، تذبح عن المولود   يوم سابعه، وبها يفك رهن المولود، وهي سنة واردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم، فقد عق عليه الصلاة والسلام عن الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما، وهناك   أمور مستحبة ينبغي فعلها عند ذبح العقيقة. 
*
أحكام العقيقة* 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.
أما بعد:
فيقول المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [فصل: تسن العقيقة عن الغلام شاتان وعن الجارية شاة].
شرع   المصنف رحمه الله في بيان الأحكام المتعلقة بالعقيقة، ومناسبة هذا الفصل   لما قبله: أن الهدي والأضحية تعتبر دماء مشروعة؛ شرعها الله سبحانه في   مناسبات معينة وحالات مؤقتة، والعقيقة -وهي الشاة التي تذبح عن المولود   ذكراً كان أم أنثى- إنما شرعت بسبب وجود الولد، فكأنها دم واجب بسبب معين،   فأشبهت الهدي والأضحية، فكأن الهدي والأضحية والعقيقة تشترك في صفة معينة،   وهي: كونها دماء شرعها الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه وبهدي رسوله صلى الله   عليه وسلم في مناسبات معينة.
- فالهدي يكون في زمان معين، ويكون في حال مطلق، وحال مقيد.
- والأضحية تكون في زمان معين.
- والعقيقة تكون بسبب معين؛ فكلها دماء شرعت لأسباب مخصوصة. 
*معنى العقيقة*

 يقول رحمه الله: (تسن العقيقة)، أي: من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العقيقة.والعقيقة أصلها: الشعر الذي يكون على المولود.
ومنه قول الشاعر:
 أيا هند لا تنكحي بوهةً    كأن عقيقته عليه أحسبا
والمراد   بذلك: الشعر الذي يولد به المولود، ولذلك ذهب بعض أئمة اللغة -وهم حجة في   ذلك؛ خاصةً وأن البيت مشهور- إلى أن العقيقة مأخوذة من شعر المولود؛ لأنه   يحلق في سابعه، وفي ذلك حكمة عظيمة، وقد قرر الأطباء في عصرنا الحاضر: أن   حلق رأس المولود فيه نفع عظيم لخصائص الشعر، فإذا مُرَّ بالموسى على جلدة   الشعر فإن ذلك ينشط الشعر ويقويه، إضافة إلى أنه يقتل كثيراً من الجراثيم   التي قد توجد على جلدة الرأس أو بين الشعر، ومن هنا قالوا: وصفت بكونها   عقيقة لوجود هذا المعنى، فشعر الرجل وشعر المرأة يقوى إذا حُلِق في حال   الصغر بعد الولادة. 

*حكم العقيقة*

  وقوله  رحمه الله: (تسن العقيقة) هذا الحكم بكونها سنة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم، وقد أجمع العلماء رحمهم الله على أن ذبح العقيقة من هدي رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد جاء في حديث الحسن عن سمرة بن جندب رضي الله  عنه  وأرضاه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقته؛ تذبح   عنه يوم سابعه ويسمى)، فهذا يدل على مشروعية العقيقة. وقد اختلف العلماء هل هذه السنة واجبة أو مستحبة؟ 
فذهب   طائفة من العلماء إلى أنها سنة مستحبة، وبه يقول الأئمة الأربعة رحمهم   الله برحمته الواسعة، وقال بعض فقهاء الظاهر وينسب القول لـداود إمام   الظاهرية: إنها واجبة، ويلزم الإنسان الذبح عن مولوده؛ لحديث الحسن عن سمرة   الذي رواه أصحاب السنن، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (كل غلام مرتهن   بعقيقته)، فقوله: (مرتهن)، المراد به: أنه مرهون، والمرهون هو المحبوس،   ولذلك قالوا في قوله تعالى: (كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ )[المدثر:38]   أي: مرهونة، فهي فعيلة بمعنى مفعولة، ورهينة بمعنى: محبوسة بما اكتسبت من   الخير أو الشر، فلما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل غلام مرتهن   بعقيقته)، دلَّ هذا على أنها واجبة. 
والصحيح   ما ذهب إليه الجمهور؛ لأن هذا الحديث من باب الإخبار لا الإنشاء، والأصل   براءة الذمة عن الوجوب حتى يدل الدليل على وجوبها، والأفضل والأكمل أن تذبح   العقيقة. 

*الحكمة من مشروعية العقيقة* 

  ذهب بعض  العلماء إلى أن العقيقة شرعها الله لحكمة عظيمة، ففي قوله عليه  الصلاة  والسلام: (كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقته) أنه محبوس بها، ومن ثم اختلفوا في  هذا  الحبس؛ فبعضهم يحمله على حبس الشيطان، وقيل عنه: حبس عن الخير ومكارم   الأمور وفضائلها؛ فلا تتم له مكارم الأخلاق وفضائلها في الغالب إلا إذا عق   عنه، وظاهر الحديث: أنه أخبر عن أنه مرتهن، وأمر ذلك إلى الله، حيث لم يأت   ما يفسره، والأمر محتمل، ولذلك قال بعض العلماء: إن العقيقة يرتهن بها   المولود، والله أعلم بكيفية هذا الرهن.وهناك   حكمة أخرى: فهذه الشاة أو الشاتان اللتان تذبحان في اليوم السابع للمولود   فيها حكم من الناحية الاجتماعية، فإن ذبح هذه الشاة وجمع الناس عليها،  خاصة  إذا طبخت وأصاب القرابة وغيرهم منها، أو فرق لحمها على الناس -هذا  الأمر  يثبت الأنساب، ويعرف الناس بعضهم ببعض، ولذلك فإن أنساب الناس تثبت  عن طريق  العقيقة، فتحفظ أنسابهم ولا تضيع، ومن هنا كان النكاح أمره  مشتهراً ولم  يكن بالسر، والسفاح على عكسه، فلما كان الولد ناشئاً عن  النكاح الشرعي؛ شرع  إظهار هذا الخير وهذه النعمة، والفرح والسرور بها،  وكذلك يصل الناس بعضهم  بعضاً بهذه العقيقة، فيهنأ والده وأمه وقرابته، وفي  هذا لا شك مزيد بِرٍّ  من الخير والصلة، فيتواصل الأرحام، ويشعر الناس  بالمحبة والألفة، وزيادة  الأخوة، وقوة الروابط الأسرية والاجتماعية، وفي  ذلك خير كثير. 

*انشغال ذمة الوالد بذبح العقيقة* 

  والمراد  بقوله: (العقيقة) أي: جنس العقيقة، ولذلك فصل وقال: (عن الذكر  شاتان وعن  الأنثى شاة)، أي: يذبح عن الولد الذكر شاتان، وذلك أن الأصل في  التكاليف  الشرعية أنها توجه إلى الوالد حتى يدل الدليل على شغل ذمة  الوالدة، والأصل  أن الوالد هو القائم على البيت والمسئول عنه، والغنم  بالغرم، قال تعالى: (الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ )[النساء:34]، ومن هنا وجب عليه الحق في تعلق الأمور التي تكون للأولاد به سلباً وإيجاباً، نعمة ونقمة، غرماً وغنماً. 
*كراهة بعض العلماء تسمية العقيقة بهذا الاسم*

  وقد كره  بعض العلماء تسمية ما يذبح في السابع بالعقيقة، والصحيح جوازه؛  لقوله عليه  الصلاة والسلام: (كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقته)، بل ذهب بعض العلماء  إلى  تحريمه؛ لأن العقوق لا خير فيه، فكرهوا هذا الاسم.والصحيح   أنه ما دام قد ثبت به النص فلا بأس بالتسمية ولا حرج فيها، وقال بعض   العلماء: يقال لها: نسيكة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (انسك نسيكة)   والجواب: أن هذا ورد في دم الفدية وليس في العقيقة، كما ثبت في الصحيحين   من حديث كعب بن عجرة، والتسمية بالنسيكة -وهي فعيلة بمعنى مفعولة، أي:   منسوكة- إنما هو من باب الذبح، أي: أنها شاة مذبوحة، وهذا الاسم مطلق وليس   بمقيد. 
فالصحيح   أنه يجوز تسميتها عقيقة، ويقول الرجل: عققت عن ولدي، وهل عققت عن ولدك؟   ونحو ذلك؛ وذلك لثبوت الخبر بذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*ما يذبح من العقيقة عن الغلام والجارية* 

 وقوله: (عن الغلام شاتان وعن الجارية شاة؛ تذبح يوم سابعه).هذا هو مذهب الجمهور رحمهم الله؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال: (وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى )[آل   عمران:36]، فالنعمة بالذكر ليست كالأنثى، وهذا من تفضيل الشرع، ولا  يستطيع  الإنسان أن يقدم في ذلك أو يؤخر، وما عليه إلا أن يسلم، وإن كان في  النساء  خير كما أن في الرجال خيراً، ومن هنا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (إنما هن  شقائق الرجال)، وقد فضل الله بين أنبيائه، ولم يكن لهذا التفضيل  بين  الأنبياء منقصة لمن هو مفضول، فكذلك تفضيل الرجل على الأنثى ليس فيه  غضاضة  أو حط لقدر النساء، كما يتذرع به بعض الجهلاء لذم الإسلام وأهله،  إنما هو  حكم الله الذي لا يسع المؤمن ولا المؤمنة إلا أن يسلم به ويرضى،  وقد حمل  الله عز وجل الرجال أحمالاً وأعباءً ثقيلة لم يحملها النساء،  والله يحكم  ولا معقب لحكمه.
وقد  جعل  الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه الأحمال والأعباء متناسبة مع خلقته، ثم جعل  للنساء  ما جعل من اللين واللطف وحسن الرعاية والحلم والرقة ما جبر به كسر  الرجل  حينما يصيبه ما يصيبه بسبب ما هو فيه من قوة الشكيمة والبأس، فالله  تعالى  بحكمته جعل الخلق على هذا التفاوت لكي يكمل هذا نقص هذا، ويجبر هذا  بإذن  الله كسر هذا.
وأياً  ما  كان فإن الأنثى يعق عنها بشاة، وأما الذكر فيعق عنه بشاتين؛ لحديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها وأرضاها -وقد حسنه غير واحد من أهل العلم- في التفريق  بين  الذكر والأنثى. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: يعق عن الاثنين بشاة شاة، واستدلوا بحديث الحسن عن سمرة  المتقدم  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (كل غلام مرتهن بعقيقته). 
والجواب:   أن قوله: (بعقيتقه) إنما المراد به الجنس، أي: جنس العقيقة، بغض النظر عن   العدد، وحينئذٍ فلا يقوى على الدلالة على أن الرجل يعق عنه بشاة واحدة،   فالنعمة بالذكر ليست كالنعمة بالأنثى، ولذلك قال تعالى: (وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى )[آل   عمران:36]، وقد ذكر هذا في سياق الامتنان بعد الولادة، فدل دلالة ظاهرة   على أنهما ليسا بمتساويين، ولذلك فرق بينهما من هذا الوجه، كما هو الأصل في   تفريق الشرع في كثير من الأحكام والمسائل.
فيسن  أن  يعق عن الذكر بشاتين وعن الأنثى بشاة، ولا يدخل فيها التشريك، بل لابد  أن  تكون شاتين منفصلتين، وعلى هذا فلا يعق مثلاً عن ثلاثة من الذكور ببعير،   وينوى أن يكون عن ست شياه؛ وذلك لأن العقيقة يقصد منها إراقة الدم، وذلك   بالذبح، وعلى هذا فلابد فيها من خصوص الشاة دون الاشتراك. 

*وقت ذبح العقيقة وتسمية المولود* 

  قوله رحمه  الله: (تذبح يوم سابعه)، أي: تذبح هذه العقيقة في اليوم السابع؛  لقوله  عليه الصلاة والسلام: (تذبح عنه يوم سابعه)، وللعلماء في سابع  الولادة  وجهان: فمنهم   من يقول: لا يحسب يوم الولادة، فإذا ولد في يوم الأحد فإنك تعتد بيوم   الإثنين وما بعده، وحينئذٍ فيكون بعد تمام الثامن إذا حُسب يوم الولادة؛   لأنه هو يوم السابع حقيقة، فإذا جئت من حيث تمام السبع فتمام السابع بإلغاء   يوم الولادة. 
وقال  بعض  العلماء: بل يوم الولادة محسوب فيها؛ لقوله: (يوم سابعه)، والإضافة  تقتضي  تقييد الحكم بالمضاف إليه، والمعنى: أن هذا اليوم وهو السابع مضاف  إلى يوم  الولادة، وعلى هذا فيكون يوم الولادة هو السابع. 
وفصلوا  في  هذا وقالوا: إذا كان مولوداً بالليل فإنه يحتسب من اليوم الذي بعده؛  حتى  يتم السبع، وإن كان مولوداً بالنهار فكذلك، ولو كانت ولادته في آخر  النهار  فإنهم يعتدونه يوماً كاملاً على هذا المذهب، وكلا القولين له وجه،  وإن  كان القول الثاني أقوى، ومن عمل بأحدهما فإنه لا بأس ولا حرج عليه في  ذلك.
ثم قال رحمه الله: (فإن فات ففي أربعة عشر، فإن فات ففي إحدى وعشرين).
فالعقيقة   تذبح عن المولود في يوم سابعه، وتكون التسمية في اليوم السابع، ويحلق شعره   في اليوم السابع، ويجوز أن يسميه في يوم ولادته، كما ثبت في صحيح البخاري   وغيره عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سمى إبراهيم وقال: (لقد ولد لي   الليلة ولد سميته باسم أبي إبراهيم)، فهذا يدل على مشروعية التسمية في يوم   الولادة، ولا بأس أن تسمي قبل الولادة، كما يقع في الكنية، فيقال للرجل:  يا  أبا عبد الله، ولم يولد له بعد، ثم إذا ولد سماه عبد الله. 
والتسمية   من حق الأب، وذلك لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سمى؛ وفيه أسوة حسنة،   وتسمي المرأة إذا كان لها مولود أو مولودة وأرادت أن تسميه.
وكان  من  عادتهم في الجاهلية أن يغلظوا أسماء الرجال ويخففوا أسماء النساء   والموالي، فقال رجل يتعصب من صنيعهم في الجاهلية: إنكم تسمون مواليكم   بأسماء رقيقة، وتسمون بها النساء، وتمسون أنفسكم بالأسماء الغليظة، فقد كان   الرجل يسمى: كلب، وصخر، وذئب، ونحو ذلك من الأسماء الخشنة، فقيل للعرب:   لماذا تسمون أنفسكم بالأسماء الخشنة، وتسمون الموالي بالأسماء الرقيقة   كيسار ونجاح ونحوهما؟ 
فقال   يجيبه: أسماؤنا لأعدائنا، وأسماء موالينا لنا. أي: إننا نتسمى بالأسماء   الغليظة حتى تكون هيبة لأعدائنا، فإذا قيل: هذا ذئب، هابه العدو، وإذا قيل   له: أسامة، هابه كذلك، ومثله: صخر وكلب ونحو ذلك.
ثم  إن  الإسلام جاء بالهدي الأكمل والأفضل في التسمية، فخير الأسماء وأفضلها  ما  اشتمل على تمجيد الله عز وجل وتعظيمه وحمده سبحانه، كأن يسمي ابنه: عبد   الله، أو عبد الرحمن أو عبد العزيز، ونحو ذلك من الأسماء الطيبة التي فيها   تعبيد لله سبحانه وتعالى، ولا شك أن أفضلها عبد الله، ثم بعد ذلك التسمية   بأسماء الأنبياء، كما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (ولد لي   الليلة مولود فسميته باسم أبي إبراهيم)، فسماه باسم نبي، فاستحب العلماء   التسمية بأسماء الأنبياء؛ كموسى وعيسى وزكريا ونحوهم من الأنبياء. 
ويستحب   أيضاً التسمية بأسماء الصالحين، كما ثبت من حديث المغيرة رضي الله عنه   وأرضاه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (كانوا يسمون -أي: الذين من   قبلكم- بأسماء أنبيائهم وصالحيهم)، والحكمة من ذلك: قالوا: لأنه إذا سمى   بأسماء الأنبياء والصالحين؛ فإن المولود إذا شب وكبر وقرأ سيرة هذا النبي،   أو هذا الإمام الصالح، أو العالم الفاضل؛ فإنه يتأثر به ويتخذه قدوة، وهذا   شيء جبلي، وأفضل من يسمى به بعد أنبياء الله ورسله أسماء الصحابة رضي  الله  عنهم وأرضاهم، فإنه إذا قرأ سيرة الصحابي أحب أن يكون مثله، وأن  يقتدي به،  فتكون في النفوس نوازع إلى الخير، وتكون الأسماء مدخلاً للخير. 
والعكس بالعكس، فإن التسمية بأسماء الأشرار والفسقة والفجار تحمل على الفساد. 
وأما   التسمية بأسماء الكفار فإنها محرمة؛ لما فيها من التشبه بهم، وخاصة إذا لم   يعرفها المسلمون، سواء كانت في الرجال أو النساء، فإن بعض النساء لا يحرصن   على التسمية بأسماء أمهات المؤمنين، ولا شك أنها مصيبة عظيمة حينما عزف   بعض النساء عن التسمية بأسماء أمهات المؤمنين، فتجد المرأة المسلمة التي   تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر يقول لها زوجها: نسميها بـفاطمة، وهي من أفضل نساء   الجنة، وأحب النساء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو يقول لها:   نسميها بـخديجة وعائشة ، فإذا بها تتمعر ويتغير وجهها، وتحس أنها منقصة إذا   سمت بهذا الاسم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. مع أن هذه البنت لو أنها  تسمت  باسم من أسماء أمهات المؤمنين لرجت أن تكون مثلهن في الاقتداء  بالخير،  والاتساء بهن في الطاعة والبر، ولذلك ينبغي على المسلمة والمؤمنة  أن تحرص  على الأسماء الصالحة الطيبة؛ كمريم، وأسماء أمهات المؤمنين،  ونحوها من  الأسماء الفاضلة التي تشحذ الهمم، لعل الله أن يجعل فيها قدوة  وأسوة بمن  سبقها من الصالحات.
ويحرم   التسمية بالأسماء المحرمة التي فيها تعدٍ لحدود الله عز وجل، كالأسماء   التي فيها تعالي وعظمة على الله تعالى، حتى إن البعض قد يسمى -والعياذ   بالله- باسم الله عز وجل، وهذا لا يجوز، ومن هنا قالوا في تفسير قوله   تعالى: (هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا )[مريم:65]،   قيل: إنه هو اسم الله الذي لم يتسم به أحد، و(هل) هنا بمعنى: لا، فالمراد   بقوله: (هل تعلم له سمياً) أي: لا تعلم له سمياً، والمراد بالسمي من  الاسم  قيل: من المساماة، وهي المشاكلة والمضاهاة. وأيهما كان فإنه ينبغي  البعد عن  هذا. 
كذلك الأسماء التي تشتمل على أمور محرمة من الخنا ونحو ذلك من الفحش، فإنه لا يجوز التسمي بها، ولا لمز الناس بها، فإن هذا محرم. 
إذاً:   تكون التسمية في اليوم السابع، وإن سمى في اليوم الأول فلا حرج، وفي كل   سنة، وإن كان الذي استحبه بعض العلماء أن تكون التسمية في أول يوم؛ لأن   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عجل في تسمية ولده. 
وعند   الخلاف في التسمية فإن مرد الخلاف إلى الأب، وينبغي على المرأة أن تتقي   الله عز وجل، وأن تحسن إكرام بعلها، وتحسن الأدب معه؛ لأن هذا مطلوب من   النساء مع الرجال؛ فلا تسترجل المرأة، ولا تحاول البغي على زوجها أو   الاستهتار باسمه الذي يختاره أو ينتقيه لولدها، إلا إذا تضمن أمراً   محظوراً، أو تضمن أمراً فيه إساءة إلى الولد؛ كالأسماء المستبشعة، أو التي   تحمل نوعاً من المنقصة؛ كأن يسميه باسم يطابق الحالة التي جاء عليها؛ لأن   البعض يستعجل في التسمية فيسمي ابنه بأسماء بشعة، وقد يقصد منها أنه جاء   على حالته، فهذا كله لا ينبغي؛ لأنه يؤذي الولد ويضره، حتى قال بعض   العلماء: إذا سمى الوالد ولده باسم مستبشع، فجميع ما يترتب عليه من الأذية   والإساءة عليه وزره؛ لأنه أعان على ذلك، وهو السبب فيه، فمن حق الولد على   والده أن يحسن اختيار ما يناسب لتسميته، كما يحب ذلك لنفسه. 
والله   تعالى جبل الآباء على رحمة الأبناء، وجبل الأمهات على رحمة البنات،   فالواجب الإحسان إليهم بهذه الأسماء الطيبة، خاصة أسماء الأنبياء والمرسلين   وعباد الله الصالحين.
وقوله رحمه الله: (تذبح يوم سابعه، فإن فات ففي أربعة عشر، فإن فات ففي إحدى وعشرين).
أي:  تذبح  العقيقة في سابع المولود، فإن فات السابع ففي رابع عشر، كما في حديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها، وقد تكلم العلماء في سنده وإن كان قد حسنه بعض أهل  العلم،  وهم يقولون: إنه تبع للإيتار، فيجعل السبع الأول، فإن لم يتيسر ففي  السبع  الثانية، أي: الرابع عشر، فإن لم يتيسر ففي إحدى وعشرين، وهذا قد  استحبه  بعض العلماء، ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يفوت السنة عن السابع، وخاصة إذا  لم  يوجد موجب النسيان في ذلك، فالبعض ربما يؤخر عن السابع لموافقته لوسط   الأسبوع؛ فيختار أن يكون يوم الخميس أو الجمعة، فيؤخر عن السابع ويفوت على   نفسه السنة، بل ينبغي أن يحرص على هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يكون   ذبحها في اليوم السابع. 

*صفة ذبح العقيقة*

 قال رحمه الله: [وتنزع جدولاً]. المراد   بقوله: (وتنزع جدولاً) أن يكون قطعها من المفاصل، فإذا أراد أن يقطع اليد   ابتدأ بمفصل الكتف، ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك إلى مفصل الساق، وهكذا، ولا يكسر   العظم. 
وهذا  مبني  على حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، والعلماء رحمهم الله يستحبون  هذا  من باب الفأل؛ لأن هناك ما هو فأل، وهناك ما هو تطير وتشاؤم، والفأل   مشروع، والتشاؤم محرم، ولذلك نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الطيرة وقال:   (لا عدوى ولا طيرة ولا هامة ولا صفر)، فهو إذا نزعها جدولاً كأنه يتفاءل   بسلامة الولد، والفأل كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم يحبه الله، والسبب في ذلك الفأل: أن تحسن الظن بالله عز وجل، فربما   تكون في هم أو غم أو كرب، فإذا بك تسمع إنساناً يقرأ: (أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ )[الشرح:1]، أو تسمع قارئاً يقرأ: (رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي )[طه:25-26] فتتفاءل أن الأمر سيكون إلى خير. 
فإن  كنت  تخشى على شيء أن يصيبه ضرر فتسمع رجلاً ينادي رجلاً ويقول: يا صالح،   فتتفاءل أن الله سيصلح لك ذلك الأمر، أو تكون في حالة تسمع رجلاً يقول كلمة   تتناسب مع حالك مما هو خير، فهذا أمر مشروع؛ لأنه من حسن الظن بالله عز   وجل، وقد جاء في الحديث كما في مسند أحمد وغيره -وأصله في الصحيحين- أن   الله تعالى يقول: (أنا عند حسن ظن عبدي بي)، لكن هناك زيادة في المسند:   (فمن ظن بي خيراً كان له، ومن ظن بي شراً كان له)، فقوله: (فمن ظن بي   خيراً)، أي: تفاءل الخير، فإذا كنت تريد أن تخرج في سفر وسمعت رجلاً ينادي   رجلاً بيسر أو سهل، فتحس بالسهالة، ولذلك ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم في قصة الحديبية لما أرسلت قريش من يتفاوض معه وكان ثالثهم  سهيل  بن عمرو قال: من؟ قالوا: سهيل بن عمرو، قال: (قد سهل أمركم) فتفاءل  عليه  الصلاة والسلام، وكان ما كان.
وقد  ذكر  الإمام ابن القيم قصة عجيبة في هذا: وذلك أنه فقد أحد أولاده في موسم   الحج، قال: فما زلت أسأل الله أن أدركه -ومعلوم كثرة الناس في الحج- قال:   فإذا بي أطوف في البيت طواف الإفاضة -يوم النحر- وأنا أدعو الله أن يبلغني   رؤية ولدي؛ فسمعت رجلاً يصيح بكلمة من الفأل فتفاءلت، فلم أدر أيهما أسرع   صوت الولد وهو يصيح أم انتهاؤه من كلمته؟! فقد تفاءل بها خيراً، وأحسن  الظن  بالله، فإذا بولده يصيح، ولا شك أن هذا يزيد الإيمان؛ لأنه يحسن  العقيدة  في الله، بخلاف التشاؤم، فإنه -والعياذ بالله- يصرف العبد عن الله  عز وجل،  فتجده إذا أراد أن يخرج لعمل فرأى مشلولاً، أو ذا عاهة؛ تشاءم من  ذلك اليوم  وتطير منه، وإذا فتح باب دكانه للتجارة فجاءه إنسان مريض أو به  عاهة؛  تشاءم وتطير، وقال: هذا يوم نحس، أو نحو ذلك، وهذا لا يجوز، وهو  أمر محرم،  وفيه شرك أصغر إذا اعتقد تأثير هذه الأشياء، وربما يصل به إلى  الشرك الأكبر  -والعياذ بالله- كما في حال ظن الغيب بزجر الطيور ونحوها،  نسأل الله  السلامة والعافية. 
إذاً:   فنزع الكتف والمفاصل من الشاة من باب الفأل، ولا بأس به؛ لأن المقصود من   العباد أن يخلصوا العبادة لله جل جلاله، ويوحِّدوا الله عز وجل، والله   سبحانه وتعالى إن أحسنت به الظن كان لك حسن الظن وفوقه مما لم يخطر لك على   بال، فإذا أحسنت الظن بالله عز وجل فإن الله يلقيك من رحمته وفضله وإحسانه   فوق ما ترجو وتأمل، ولذلك ينبغي للمسلم أن يتفاءل بالخير، وأن يحسن الظن   بالله سبحانه وتعالى، فإن هذا من هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ثم قال رحمه الله: [ولا يكسر عظمها، وحكمها كالأضحية]. 
قوله:   (وحكمها كالأضحية)، أي: من حيث السن، فإنه يختارها بالسن المعروف في   الأضحية، فلا يجزئ ما كان دون الثني، ويجوز أن يعق بالجذع من الضأن، وقد   فصلنا هذه المسائل وبيناها في باب الأضحية، فإذا أراد أن يعق عن ابنه أو   ابنته فإنه ينبغي أن يكون في الشاة التي تذبح شروط: 
أولاً: أن تكون بالسن المعتبرة.
ثانياً: أن تكون سالمة من العيوب، فلا يذبحها إذا كانت معيبة، ولا تجزئ المعيبة، وذلك على التفصيل الذي ذكرناه في الأضحية. 
ثالثاً:   أن لا تسبق العقيقةُ السبب، فالسبب هو الولادة، فلو ذبح العقيقة قبل   الولادة لم يجزئ، كما لو ذبح الأضحية قبل صلاة يوم النحر فإنها لا تجزئ،   ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فليذبح أخرى مكانها، ومن   لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله)، فتتأقت العقيقة بالسبب، فلا يُذبح قبلها، كما   لو قال له الأطباء: سيأتيك ذكر، فذبح قبل ولادته شاتين، أو قال: سأذبح   هاتين الشاتين، فإن كان ذكراً فهما عنه، وإن كانت أنثى فالثانية صدقة؛ فإن   ذلك لا يجزئه، فلابد أن يكون الذبح بعد الولادة.
يتبع

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*شرح زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع
(كتاب المناسك)
شرح فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الجكني الشنقيطي
الحلقة (250)
 صـــــ(1) إلى صــ(27)
*
*حكم التشريك في دم العقيقة* 

 قال رحمه الله: [إلا أنه لا يجزئ فيها شرك في دم].قوله:   (إلا أنه) استثناء، والقاعدة: أن الاستثناء إخراج لبعض ما يتناوله اللفظ،   فلما بين أن حكمها كحكم الأضحية، فإن الأضحية يشرع فيها التشريك،  والتشريك  مأخوذ من الشركة، يقال: شَرْكة وشُرْكة وشِرْكة، مثلث الشيء،  والتشريك من  الشركة وهي: الخلطة والاجتماع وضم الشيء إلى الشيء، والمراد  بذلك أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أجاز لأصحابه يوم الحديبية أن يذبحوا  البعير عن السبعة،  فاشترك في الجزور سبعة، كما في حديث جابر رضي الله عنه  وغيره، ومن هنا  قالوا: يجزئ في الأضحية أن يشتركوا، وهذا قد وقع في  الإحصار، فهو يجزئ في  الهدي والإحصار والدم الواجب، ولو أن إنساناً في  الحج كانت عليه سبع واجبات  في حج وعمرة؛ جاز له أن يذبح بعيراً ويجزيه عن  الجميع، لكن في العقيقة لا  يجزئه إلا أن يذبح شاتين متكافئتين، وينبغي له  أن يراعي تساويهما على ظاهر  حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها، ولا تكون إحداهما  أفضل من الأخرى. 

 
*حكم الفرعة والعتيرة* 

 قال رحمه الله: [ولا تسن الفرعة، ولا العتيرة].الفرعة   من عادات الجاهلية، فقد كانوا يعتقدون في المولود الأول من البهائم عقائد   خاطئة، ولذلك كانوا يذبحونه، ولهم فيه أحكام، فلا يحملون عليه، ويخدمونه،   وكل ذلك من أمور الجاهلية التي نهانا الله عز وجل عنها على لسان رسوله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا فرع ولا عتيرة)، وهذا  من باب  رد أمور الجاهلية وإنكارها، فإن فعلهم هذا هو من تحريم ما أحل  الله، فقد  كانوا يحرمون أول النتاج مما أنتجته البهيمة، ولذلك عتب الله  عليهم  الافتراء عليه وتحريمهم لما أحل الله، واختلاقهم ذلك على الحنيفية  ودين  إبراهيم الخليل عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام.
وقد كانوا يفعلون العتيرة في رجب. 

*الأسئلة

*


*من ينوب عن الأب في ذبح العقيقة* 

 السؤال: إذا كانت العقيقة واجبة في حق الأب، فهل إذا كان ميتاً أو غائباً ينتقل الحق إلى الأم؟
الجواب:   اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله فيما إذا مات الأب: هل الأم هي التي تعق أو   العصبة؟ والذي يظهر والله أعلم من ظاهر أحكام الشرع: أن العصبة ينزلون   منزلة الأب والجد، فيقدم في هذا الجد، فإنه يعق عن ولد ولده، ولذلك عق عليه   الصلاة والسلام عن الحسن والحسين، ثم يأتي في الترتيب أبو الجد ثم أبوه   وإن علا، ثم بعد ذلك الإخوة الأشقاء، والإخوة لأب، وأبناء كلٍ، وينظر بعد   ذلك إلى الأعمام وأبناء الأعمام كل على حسب قرابته، فيقدم بالجهات ثم   بالقرب، فالعصبات أولى بالعقيقة، ولذلك نجد في أحكام الشريعة أن الغرم   المالي متعلق بالعصبات، ومن هنا قال الله تعالى: (وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ )[البقرة:233]،   فجعل الأمر راجعاً إلى العصبة، والعقيقة فيها شيء من الغرم، ومن هنا  عندما  تقع الجناية والقتل الخطأ فإن القرابة والعصبة من بني العم ونحوهم  على حسب  الرتب هم الذين يعقلون، كما هو قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  وسيأتينا إن شاء الله في باب الديات. 
إذاً:  هذا  الأمر ليس مما تدخل فيه الأم، ولا يدخل فيه القرابة من جهة النساء   والأرحام، وإنما هو مختص بالعصبة، كما هو الأصل في المواريث، ويكون من باب   الغنم بالغرم؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الخراج بالضمان)، والله تعالى   أعلم. 

*حكم التصدق بوزن شعر المولود ورقاً أو ذهباً* 

 السؤال: هل يجوز التصدق بوزن شعر المولود ورقاً أو ذهباً؟
الجواب:   نعم، لا بأس أن يتصدق بزنته ذهباً أو فضة، وقد نص عليه جماهير العلماء؛   وذلك لظاهر الخبر عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقد تكلم العلماء في سند   الحديث، ولكن استحب العلماء هذا الفعل، وجرى عليه فعل طائفة من السلف رحمهم   الله، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*الأفضل من ذبح العقيقة وطبخها أو التصدق بثمنها* 

 السؤال: هل الأفضل أن تذبح العقيقة ويفرق لحمها، أم تذبح وتطبخ ويدعى لها، وهل يجوز التصدق بثمنها؟
الجواب:  هذه المسألة يصعب فيها البت وأن يقال: الأفضل كذا، ولكن يقال: كل  جائز، إن  شاء ذبحها وقسمها على الفقراء والضعفاء، وهو على خير، وإن شاء  طبخها  وأطعمها ودعا إليها المسكين والمحتاج والقرابة وجمع بين الجميع.
وبعض   العلماء يفصل فيقول: إذا كان المسكين ينتفع بأخذ اللحم أكثر من حضوره   فالأفضل أن تعطيه اللحم؛ لأنه يبقى عنده اليوم واليومين والثلاثة والأربعة،   فهو أرفق بحاله وأصلح، ومن هنا يكون ذلك أعظم في الأجر، ومنهم من يقول:  إن  كان الأفضل العكس؛ كأن يصعب عليه طبخ الطعام، ويجد الكلفة والمؤنة؛   فالأفضل أن تدعوه إلى ذلك، ولكن هذا فيه صعوبة، فإن الإنسان لو نظر إلى طبخ   العقيقة وإحسان الضيافة إليها، ودعوة القرابة، وجمع الشمل، وصلة الرحم،   وأنسهم في البيت، وكونهم ضيوفاً على الإنسان، وما يحصل باجتماعهم من   المحبة، بخلاف ما إذا بعث لكل إنسان بلحم؛ فإننا نجد أن دعوتهم إلى البيت   أعظم وأكثر عناء، وأبلغ في الإكرام، وأدعى إلى المحبة والألفة، ومن هنا   يقوى أن يقال: إن طبخها وتهيئتها للضيوف أعظم أجراً؛ لما فيه من المصالح   خاصة القرابة. 
وبالنسبة   للمساكين فالأمر قد لا يبعد أن يكون فيه تفصيل، والبت في هذه المسألة وأن   يقال: الأفضل؛ أمر يحتاج إلى ضوابط معينة، وقد تكلم العلماء على ضوابط   الأفضلية، ولكنها متداخلة هنا، فبالنسبة للفقراء الله أعلم بالأفضل، فقد   يكون اختلاف الأحوال يدل على الأفضلية، بحيث يرغب المسكين أن يأخذها وأن   يطعمها أولاده في الوقت الذي يشاء وبالطريقة التي يريد، فهذا قد يكون   موجباً للقول بأن الأفضل أن تعطى للمسكين.
والعكس   بالعكس.. فمثلاً: لو كان من أناس لا يتيسر لهم أن يطبخوا ويكون عليهم في   الطبخ مشقة وكلفة وعناء، فالحكم بالعكس، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم الزيادة عن الشاتين في العقيقة* 

 السؤال: هل له أن يزيد أكثر من شاتين، وهل له أن يعق ببقرة أو بدنة، أم أن الأمر لا يجزئ إلا بما ورد؟
الجواب:   بالنسبة لأكثر من شاتين فليس من السنة، ولا ينوي الإنسان العقيقة بأكثر  من  شاتين، ولكن لو دعوت القرابة فإنك تنوي الشاتين عقيقة، وتنوي البقية  صلة  رحم، وأجرك في صلة الرحم أعظم، فإذا نويت بها صلة الرحم فإن أجر صلة  الرحم  أعظم، ومن هنا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم المؤمنين لما كانت عندها  جارية  وأعتقتها: (لو أنك جعلتيها في أخوالك لكان أعظم لأجرك)، فلا شك أنه  في هذه  الحال يكون أعظم أجراً. 
فتختص العقيقة بشاتين، والزائد ينويه صدقة، أو ينويه صلة للرحم على حسب ما يتيسر له.
أما  إذا  أراد أن ينحر جزوراً أو بقرة فإنه لا يدخل التشريك في العقيقة، إلا  إذا  كانت أنثى وأراد أن يذبح عنها بقرة، فقد رأى بعض العلماء التخفيف في  ذلك،  ورأوا أن هذا زيادة على الواجب، كما لو تصدق بصدقة أعظم من الصدقة  الواجبة  عليه، ولذلك رخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، ففي الحديث   الصحيح: (أنه بعث رجلاً على الصدقات ليأخذ الزكاة، فانطلق إلى رجل من   الأنصار بجوار المدينة، فسأله الصدقة، فقال له: ليس عندي إلا ما هو أفضل،   فقال: لا آخذه منك، إنما أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن آخذ كذا   وكذا -يعني: لم يأمرني أن آخذ هذا ولو أنه أفضل، فامتنع من أخذها- فانطلق   الرجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واشتكى إليه، فأمر الساعي أن   يأخذها)، قالوا: فهذا مال واجب، ومع ذلك تصدق بما زاد عن الواجب في الزكاة   التي هي من الفرائض والأصول المعينة، والدماء والبهائم عينت وحددت  أسنانها،  أعني: الواجب منها، ومع ذلك رخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  أخذ  الزائد، فدل هذا على جواز ذبح ما زاد في العقيقة ونحو ذلك، والله  تعالى  أعلم. 

*ضعف ما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه عق عن نفسه*

 السؤال: هل صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه عق عن نفسه وهو كبير؟
الجواب:   لا أحفظ في هذا نصاً صحيحاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد يكون هناك   أخبار ضعيفة لم يصح سندها، فلا أحفظ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  سنداً  صحيحاً أنه فعل ذلك أو أخبر عنه، وقد ذكر بعض أهل السير هذا الأمر،  والسير  فيها تسامح، وفيها أشياء لم توثق أخبارها، لكن لم يثبت شيئ عن رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا. 

*عقيقة الخنثى* 

 السؤال: إذا كان المولود خنثى فهل يعق عنه بشاة أم بشاتين؟
الجواب: الخنثى له حالتان: 
الحالة الأولى: أن يتميز حاله؛ فحينئذٍ يكون له حكم ما تميز، فإن تميز ذكراً فهو ذكر، وإن تميز أنثى فهو أنثى. 
الحالة   الثانية: ألا يتميز؛ فإنه يحكم بكونه أنثى، وهذا أصل نص عليه جماهير   العلماء رحمهم الله، فقد نصوا على أن الخنثى حكمه حكم الأنثى؛ لأن الأصل   واليقين أنه أنثى حتى يستيقن ما هو أعلى، وهذا مبني على القاعدة الشرعية:   اليقين لا يزول بالشك، ولذلك يقولون: يعطى الأقل؛ لأنه يقين، حتى يثبت ما   هو أعلى، وهو أصل مطرد في كثير من المسائل، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم الاستدانة للعقيقة* 

 السؤال: هل للأب أن يستدين من أجل العقيقة؟
الجواب:   الاستدانة من أجل الأضحية والعقيقة لا بأس بها، لكن كونه واجباً عليه فهو   ليس بواجب، أما إذا أراد أن يستدين ويتحمل الدين ثم بعد ذلك يقضيه، خاصة   إذا وثق بوجود راتب أو صفقة، أو رجا مالاً يقضيه من دين له على إنسان ونحو   ذلك، فإنه لا بأس، وأحب أن يصيب الخير والبر ويصل رحمه؛ فلا بأس في ذلك،   والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم ذبح الأضحية بعد اليوم الحادي والعشرين* 

  السؤال:  إذا فات الذبح في السابع فإنه يذبح في رابع عشر، وإن فات ففي واحد  وعشرين،  فهل له أن يبني على ذلك سبعاً سبعاً أم في أي يوم بعد واحد  وعشرين؟
الجواب:   اجتهد العلماء في هذه المسألة وليس فيها نص معين، وأنا لا أرى فيما بعد   الواحد والعشرين حداً معيناً، أي: لا أحفظ فيه شيئاً مبنياً على أصل شرعي،   ولذلك أتوقف في الحكم فيه حتى يفتح الله وهو خير الفاتحين، والله تعالى   أعلم. 

*حق تسمية المولود* 

 السؤال: هل تسمية المولود حق للأب أم للأم أم للكل؟
الجواب:   أما لو كان للكل فهذه مشكلة ومصيبة، ففي بعض الأحيان قد يسمى المولود   باسمين، اسم داخل البيت واسم خارجه، فإن اشتجروا فيجعلون اسم الأم في   البيت، واسم الأب خارج البيت، وهذا يقع في بعض الأعراف، فيجعلون اسم اللطف   في داخل البيت خاص بالابن، ثم يكون له اسم في الخارج أمام الناس، هذا إذا   كان قد حصل شيء من سوء التفاهم بين الزوج والزوجة. 
لكن  الأصل  أن المرأة تتأدب مع زوجها، وقد كان النساء يحسن الأدب مع الأزواج،  وكان  الرجل يشعر بقيوميته، والمرأة بلينها وحنانها وعطفها تشمل الرجل، ولم  يعرف  الاسترجال في النساء إلا من قريب حينما لقن بنات المسلمين أن تقف  المرأة  في وجه أبيها، فتراجعه في نكاحها، وتستطيل عليه في رأيها، وقد يسمون  هذا  من حقوق المرأة، وهذا فيه جر ويلات عظيمة، ولربما حصل الطلاق وتشتت  الأسر  بتعليم البنات الاسترجال، وحقوق المرأة.. المرأة لها حق لكن في داخل   الإطار الشرعي، لذلك تقول المرأة الحكيمة لبنتها: كوني له أمة يكن لك   عبداً. أي: أنك إذا أحسنت اللطف مع زوجك، وأصبحت كما أنت بفطرتك وجبلتك من   اللين والرقة والأنوثة الكاملة الفاضلة المبنية على الحياء والخجل   والاحتواء للرجل؛ فإن الرجل يشعر بكونه رجلاً، ويشعر أنه قائم على البيت،   ولذلك فإن المرأة التي تسترجل على زوجها وتغالطه في الأمور، وتكثر التعنت   عليه في المسائل، تأتي في زمان وتعض على أصابع الندم حين لا ينفعها الندم،   وتتألم حين لا ينفعها الألم؛ ولذلك فإن المرأة لا يصلحها إلا كمال الحياء   والخجل. 
وقد  كانت  النساء يوم كانت البيئات المسلمة محافظة بعيدة عن هذا الدخَل كانت  المرأة  ربما بلغت سن الخامسة عشرة فتتزوج ولا تعترض أبداً، ولا تفتح لها  فماً على  أبيها، وتزوج الرجل ابن أربعين سنة ولا تعترض على أبيها، ويجعل  الله لها  من الخير والبركة وحسن الذرية، وحسن العاقبة، فيجد ذلك الرجل كبير  السن  فيها خيراً عظيماً، وهذا -طبعاً- إذا أعطاها حقها، وأقام ببيته كما  ينبغي،  ونحن لا نقول هذا الكلام ويفهم منه ظلم النساء، وإنما نقول: في  الحدود  الشرعية، ونحكي شيئاً وقع وجرى، وكنا نألفه إلى عهد قريب؛ فما كانت  المرأة  تراجع أباها ولا تقف في وجهه، أما اليوم فإنها قد تقول له: أنت  تتدخل في  مستقبلي، وتدمر حياتي، وأنت وأنت... فتضيق عليه، وتؤذيه وتعنته،  حتى ينزع  الله البركة منها في أي زواج بعد ذلك، ولذلك تتدمر البيوت، وتتشتت  الأسر  باسترجال النساء، والمرأة الحكيمة العاقلة الفاضلة عندما تشعر  بأنوثتها  وبقوة الرجل، تحاول بحكمتها وعقلها وبما وضع الله فيها من البصيرة  أن تكون  المرأة الحكيمة التي تحسن التدخل في الأمور حيث يصلح التدخل،  فتستقيم  أمور البيوت، وقد ثبت في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  لعن  المسترجلات، قال بعض العلماء: ومن الاسترجال كون المرأة تعنت الرجل  وتقف  معه في كل صغير وكبير، حتى إن بعض النساء يسألن أزواجهن عن كل دقيقة  خارج  البيت؛ بل بعضهن يتدخلن حتى في الأمور الخاصة التي تكون بين الرجال  بعضهم  مع بعض، وتبدي رأيها في هذه الأمور، وهذا كله استرجال وخروج بالمرأة  عن  المنهج السوي الكامل. 
إذاً: متى يختلف الرجل والمرأة؟
يختلفون   حينما لا تدري المرأة أين تضع لسانها، فتتدخل في الأمور، وتحاول أن تكون   هي سيدة البيت، والقائمة عليه، وكذلك إذا أساء الرجل إلى المرأة، فأصبح   يتدخل في أمورها، ويؤذيها ويضطهدها ويظلمها، فإن هذا ينشأ عنه أذية لها،   فينبغي العدل والقسط الذي أمر الله عز وجل به. 
فإذا  أراد  الرجل أن يسمي ابنته رجع إلى زوجته وشاورها، وأدخل السرور عليها؛  وإذا  كان الخلاف على شيء يسير تافه فيحتمل طيب خاطر زوجته، ويجعلها هي التي   تسمي ابنته ويكرمها ويتم لها فرحتها، ويقدر منها أنها الوعاء الذي حمل،   والثدي الذي سقى، والحجر الذي حوى، وأن منها العناء والمشقة، وبذلك يكون قد   احتواها بحنانه ولطفه، وكان خير بعل لزوجته، وتذكر وصية النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم: (خيركم خيركم لأهله)، فالأمور لا تستقيم إلا بالعدل الذي أمر   الله به، فالرجل يبذل الحنان واللطف، والمرأة أيضاً تبدي من جانبها الضعف   والانكسار أمام الرجل، أما أن تتعنت وتصبح واقفة في وجه زوجها حتى في   الأسماء، فلا، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (فسميته باسم أبي إبراهيم)،   فلم يشاور نساءه، ولم يأت إلى مارية ويقول لها: ماذا نسميه؟ مع أنها أمه.  
فهذا  يدل  على أن للرجال حقاً، وأن المرأة ينبغي أن تعرف أين مكانها، وإذا  استقامت  النساء على هذا الأساس واستقام الرجال على العطف والإحسان والإكرام  للنساء  والقيام بحقوقهن؛ فستستقيم بيوت المسلمين، أما إذا أصبحت المرأة  تسترجل،  وتدعي أن لها الحق في كل صغير وكبير حتى في الأسماء، وربما عيرت  الرجل  أمام أولاده وقرابته، فإن هذا لا ينبغي. 
فنسأل   الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يعيذنا من مضلات الفتن ما ظهر منها وما   بطن، وأن يصلح أحوالنا إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم ذبح الرجل العقيقة عن نفسه بعد الكبر*

 السؤال: لم يعق والدي عني، فهل لي أن أعق عن نفسي بعد الكبر؟
الجواب:   يقول بعض العلماء: إن العقيقة تفوت إذا فات وقت ذبحها، وكما ذكرنا أنهم  لا  يرون ذلك بعد الواحد والعشرين، وبعض العلماء يرى أن للكبير أن يعق عن  نفسه  إذا علم أن والده لم يعق عنه؛ وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: (كل  غلام مرهون بعقيقته) قالوا: فيشرع له أن يفك رهنه، ولكلا القولين  وجهه،  والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم من عق بشاة ثم ألحق بها أخرى* 

 السؤال: إذا لم تتوفر إلا شاة عن الذكر فإنه يؤديها، ولكن إذا توفرت فيما بعد أخرى فهل له أن يلحقها بالأولى؟
الجواب:   هذا فيه التفصيل الذي تقدم، فإن تيسر له الوجدان قبل استتمام العدد -عند   من يحد بالزمان- فإنه يشرع له أن يذبحها؛ لأن المراد أن يحصل الذبح وإراقة   الدم قربة لله عز وجل، فالمقصود يتحقق إذا كان داخل الزمان المعتبر، وأما   إن جاوز الزمان المعتبر، فعند من يمنع بعد استمام الأمد فإنه تجزيه الشاة   الأولى، وأما الثانية فهي صدقة من الصدقات، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*حكم العق عن السقط* 

 السؤال: هل يعق عن السقط سواء نفخ فيه الروح أم لا؟
الجواب:   السقط إذا لم ينفخ فيه الروح فإنه لا يعامل معاملة الكامل، وأما إذا نفخت   فيه الروح واستتم المدة، فقال بعض العلماء: يعق عنه، وقال بعضهم: لا يعق   عنه إلا إذا ولد واستهل صارخاً؛ لأن الأصل أنه متعلق بالولادة، والقول   الثاني هو الأقوى؛ لأن العبرة بولادته حياً، وأما إذا لم يولد حياً فإنه لا   وجه للعق عنه، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*صحة حديث (أعلنوا النكاح...)* 

 السؤال: جاء في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أعلنوا النكاح واضربوا عليه بالدف، واجعلوه في المساجد)، فهل هذا حديث صحيح؟
الجواب:  الثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أمر بإعلان النكاح  وإشهاره في  أكثر من خبر، ففي رواية: (واضربوا عليه بالدفوف)، وفي رواية:  (واضربوا عليه  بالغربال)، والمراد بذلك: الدف المعروف الذي يكون من جلد  البهيمة، ولا  يكون بآلات العزف التي فيها الفتنة، ويتقيد بهذا النوع  المعروف المشهور من  (الطِّيران) ونحوها التي تكون من جلد البهيمة، وليس  فيها فتنة بالضرب عليها  كالزير ونحوه.
وقصد   الشرع من هذا: أن يفرق بين الحلال والحرام، والسفاح والنكاح، ومن هنا لم   يجز أن يستكتم الشهود الخبر، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يقول لشهود النكاح: لا   تخبروا أحداً، فإنه لو عقد على هذا الوجه فإنه يسمى: نكاح السر، وكان عمر   رضي الله عنه إذا رفع له نكاح السر جلد الولي والشهود على ذلك؛ لأنهم   يخالفون شرع الله من إعلان النكاح، والسنة في إعلان النكاح هو إشهاره   وإظهاره حتى تثبت الأنساب، وتحفظ الحقوق، ويكون في ذلك جمع شمل الناس لحصول   الوليمة، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعبد الرحمن بن عوف : (أولم ولو   بشاة)، والله تعالى أعلم. 

*صيام الورثة عن الميت* 

 السؤال: إذا كان على الميت صيام شهرين، وذلك لقتله مسلماً خطأً، فهل يُلزَم الورثة بصيام هذين الشهرين؟ أثابكم الله.
.الجواب: اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في الصوم عن الميت:
فقال بعض العلماء: لا يصوم الحي عن الميت مطلقاً.
وقال   جمهور العلماء: يصوم الحي عن الميت من حيث الجملة. وهو الصحيح؛ لقوله عليه   الصلاة والسلام في حديث ابن عباس في الصحيح لما سألت المرأةُ رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أمٍّ لها ماتت وعليها صوم نذر، فقالت: (يا رسول   الله! أفأصوم عنها؟ قال: أرأيت لو كان على أمك دَين أكنت قاضيته؟ قالت:   نعم. قال: فدَين الله أحق أن يُقضى)، فأمرها عليه الصلاة والسلام بالقضاء،   والصوم صوم نذر.
واختلف العلماء الذين يقولون بالمشروعية: 
فمنهم  من  يقول: يختص القضاء بالنذر، ولا يقاس عليه غيره؛ لأنها عبادة بدنية،  والأصل  في العبادات البدنية ألا يقوم مكلف عن مكلف، وأنها تجب عيناً؛  كالصلاة،  فإنه لا يصلي أحد عن أحد، ولو مات وعليه صلاة فلا تقبل عنه  الصلوات؛ لأنها  عبادة بدنية والصوم مثلها.
وقال  بعض  العلماء: إن أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقضاء لهذه المرأة رُكِّب  على  علة، وهي قوله: (أرأيت لو كان على أمك دين أكنت قاضيته؟)، فدل على أن   العلة كون ذمة الميت شغلت بهذا الحق. وهذا هو الصحيح، وهو أن الصيام الواجب   يُشرع قضاؤه من الورثة. والله تعالى أعلم. 

*الحكم إذا نسي الإمام سجدة*

 السؤال: إذا نسي الإمام السجدة الثانية ثم تشهد وسلم، ثم أُخبر بالنقص، فماذا يصنع الإمام في هذه الحالة؟ وماذا يصنع المسبوق؟
الجواب:   أما بالنسبة للإمام فإن فاتته السجدة الثانية من الركعة الأخيرة وتشهد ثم   سلم ناسياً، وسبح له الناس أو نبهوه على الخطأ، وعلم أنه قد انتقص من   الركعة الأخيرة سجدتها الأخيرة، فالحكم أنه يستقبل القبلة ويسجد السجدة   الأخيرة، ثم يتشهد ثم يسلم ثم يسجد بعد السلام سجدتين؛ لأن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم لما أخبر أنه سلم من اثنتين في الرباعية الظهر أو العصر، استقبل   القبلة عليه الصلاة والسلام وأتم الركعتين ثم سلم ثم سجد بعد السلام.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد.

----------

